# LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen



## spodsbjerg (1. Januar 2013)

Liebe Boardies,
zuerst einmal wünsche ich allen ein frohes, erfolgreiches aber vor allem ein gesundes Jahr 2013!!!!
Nun möchte ich in diesem Jahr den beliebten Langeland thread eröffnen. Viel Spaß beim lesen und natürlich beim schreiben #h.


----------



## carlsberg (1. Januar 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*

Frohes neues Jahr wünsche  ich allen hier. Und viel Erfolg beim Angeln .


----------



## sandre (1. Januar 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*

Hallo Langelandfans,

wünsch auch allen ein gesundes und entspanntes 2013 sowie tolle Erlebnisse auf der schönen Insel Langeland#6.

Gruß Ron


----------



## XxBenexX (1. Januar 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*

Ein Frohes Neues an alle Langeland-Süchtigen...

Und auf ein gutes 2013 auf der Insel...

Gruss Bene


----------



## AlexM (3. Januar 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*

Wünsche euch ebenfalls ein erfolgreiches Jahr 2013! :vik:

Habe bereits ab 16.03.13 ein Haus in Bagenkop gebucht... :k


----------



## 30mike (7. Januar 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*

Wann geht´s endlich wieder los #:

Dauert der Winter noch lange ?

Gruß
Sam


*

*


----------



## carlsberg (8. Januar 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*

Da werden wir uns wohl noch was gedulden müssen. Der Winter kommt  erst noch. 
Aber jetzt wird erstmal aufgerüstet in der angelkiste . Und dann schauen wir weiter.


----------



## MAKKMASTER (8. Januar 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*

Hallo zusammen,
Wünsche euch ein Frohes und Gesundes Neues Jahr,
und viel Petri-Heil für 2013.
gruss Willi :m

PS . Habe in den Letzten Jahren schon das ein oder andere Geschrieben,und auch einige See-Karten Verschickt ; Und mußte vor einiger Zeit Feststellen das ich mich nicht mehr ins Anglerboard Einlocken konnte.
Hatte da einige Probleme mit meinem PC, die jetzt aber wieder Behoben sind; Daher Freue ich mich wieder auf eine Nette Unterhaltung, und einen ( Wie immer ) Super Erfahrungsaustausch.


----------



## Forellenjäger 63 (9. Januar 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*

Hallo Langelandfans! Wir wollen nach langer Zeit mal wieder nach  Langeland fahren. Und zum ersten mal nach oben.  Ist schon mal einer von  Lohals zum Angeln rausgefahren? Und wen ja wie war es da so?


----------



## Stefan W. (10. Januar 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*

Hallo Forellenjäger,

Wann wollt ihr denn nach Lohals (Jahreszeit) und auf was 
wollt ihr angeln?


----------



## Nin-ja (11. Januar 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*

Dieses Jahr wie letztes Jahr... Nein, BESSER!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8qW8feDyQE4


----------



## allegoric (11. Januar 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*



Nin-ja schrieb:


> Dieses Jahr wie letztes Jahr... Nein, BESSER!
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8qW8feDyQE4




leider gesperrtes Video. Bestimmt wegen fehlender Songlizenz. Schade, wollte es mir gern anschauen.


----------



## Forellenjäger 63 (11. Januar 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*



Stefan W. schrieb:


> Hallo Forellenjäger,
> 
> Wann wollt ihr denn nach Lohals (Jahreszeit) und auf was
> wollt ihr angeln?


Hallo Stefan! Danke für die Nachfrage. Wir wollen in der 2 Mai Woche hin. Hauptsächlich auf Dorsch. Nehmen auch gerne Scholle mit.


----------



## Stefan W. (11. Januar 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*



Forellenjäger 63 schrieb:


> Hallo Stefan! Danke für die Nachfrage. Wir wollen in der 2 Mai Woche hin. Hauptsächlich auf Dorsch. Nehmen auch gerne Scholle mit.


Moin Forellenjäger.
Habt ihr euch ein Boot gemietet? Zum Dorschangeln müßt ihr
entweder um die Nordspitze rum um in die Fahrrinne östlich
von Langeland zu kommen, aber vorsichtig, weil um die 
Spitze herum viele große Steine liegen. Oder aber ihr fahrt
noch weiter in den Ömö - Sund. Sehr interessantes Gebiet.
3 Möglichkeit ist, das ihr zur großen Baeltbrücke fahrt, weil
in der Nähe der Pfeiler eigentlich immer Fisch steht.
Das Angeln auf Plattfische kannst du in Lohals vor der 
Haustür machen aber zu dieser Jahreszeit eigentlich
nicht zu empfehlen, weil die Platten noch sehr dünn sind.


----------



## roofvisser (12. Januar 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*



allegoric schrieb:


> leider gesperrtes Video. Bestimmt wegen fehlender Songlizenz. Schade, wollte es mir gern anschauen.



Hallo Allegoric,
Die video kann mann auch sehen auf:
http://www.zeevissenlangeland.nl/page/video-s-langeland

Die video ist: Filmpje van Ninja Klapwijk over zijn visvakantie 11-18 augustus 2012, mooie vissen!!


----------



## bombe220488 (12. Januar 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*

Hallo an alle langeland Fans,
Ich fahre Anfang Juni nach langeland, bagenkop.
Kann mir jemand ein paar gute stellen, und oder Tipps zum Fischen auf Dorsch oder Plattfisch geben? (Kleinboot 40ps)

Wir waren letztes Jahr vor ristinge und haben sehr gut Platte gefangen aber auf Dorsch haben wir es nicht probiert aufgrund mangelnder Erfahrung usw. 

Vielen dank und viel Erfolg für euch


----------



## Forellenjäger 63 (12. Januar 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*



Stefan W. schrieb:


> Moin Forellenjäger.
> Habt ihr euch ein Boot gemietet? Zum Dorschangeln müßt ihr
> entweder um die Nordspitze rum um in die Fahrrinne östlich
> von Langeland zu kommen, aber vorsichtig, weil um die
> ...




Hallo Stefan! Danke für deine Info. Wir haben ein Boot mit 60 Ps. Ich denke das wir damit zügig zum Fisch kommen.
                             Lg. Werner


----------



## MAKKMASTER (13. Januar 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*



bombe220488 schrieb:


> Hallo an alle langeland Fans,
> Ich fahre Anfang Juni nach langeland, bagenkop.
> Kann mir jemand ein paar gute stellen, und oder Tipps zum Fischen auf Dorsch oder Plattfisch geben? (Kleinboot 40ps)
> 
> ...



Hallo bombe,
Fahre vom Hafen Bagenkop-----links runter Richtung Steilküste------Keldsnor------
( Leuchtturm ) aber Vorsicht !!! nicht zu nah an die Küste 
ranfahren----Große Steine im Wasser.
Versuche bei 6-8 m. mit Gufi´s am 20-50 g. Kopf anzufangen,
Farbe Rot-Schwarz----Rot----Grün-Glitter----Blau-Glitter oder Rötlich-Braune Gummis ( KREBSE ) !!!
Wenn da nichts geht, RICHTUNG-----Fahrwassertonne ...Grün DW-59-----Rot---DW-56-----ca. 2,3 km. vom Ufer.
Da die Kanten von 20 auf 30 m. Abfischen------da steht immer Fisch !!!---------Pilker---je nach Drift 50-150 g. " 1 BEIFÄNGER----ROT oder SCHWARZ---ca. 50 cm über´m Pilker.
Oder Gummi-Fisch am Jig-Kopf   gleiches Gewicht----Braun-Rot----Rot-Schwarz----Grün-Glitter.
Wenn ihr die Fische Gefunden habt, sind eure Fischkisten im nu Voll.:vik:
Aber denkt dran !!!
Lasst die kleinen Dorsche Leben !!! Ein vernünftiges Maß sind ca. 50 cm.#6
Ich hoffe das ich Dir ein Wenig Helfen konnte, ansonsten einfach Melden.
Gruss Willi :q


----------



## bombe220488 (13. Januar 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*

Vielen dank schonmal Willi,
Ja diese Rinne an den Tonnen 59-56 ist mir beim studieren der tiefenkarte auch sofort aufgefallen.

Ist dieses Gebiet vorm Leuchtturm eher eine große Fläche oder gibt es dort ganz bestimmte Kanten? Tangfelder? Muschelbänke?

Gibt es in der Ecke auch gute stellen für Platte? Falls ich die Dorsche nicht finde )
Die Platten sind ja recht pflegeleicht.

Hat jemand Erfahrung damit wie lange man von bagenkop Hafen bis zum Leuchtturm / Tonne 59 (klar hängt das vom Wind ab) fährt und bis wieviel Bft man dort rüber fahren kann?
Bin etwas vorsichtig da unerfahren...
Wie lange/weit man mit so einem Boot 40ps (4takt/2takt)
Fahren kann? Nicht das ich in der Fahrrinne Rudern muss #c

Wir fahren sonst immer mit der Long Island raus aber dieses mal möchte ich evtl auch noch (wenn der Wind es zulässt) mit dem kleinboot mal den Leoparden nachstellen.

Bin heiß wie frittenfett und es dauert noch 5monate #q

Vielen dank an euch!


MAKKMASTER schrieb:


> Hallo bombe,
> Fahre vom Hafen Bagenkop-----links runter Richtung Steilküste------Keldsnor------
> ( Leuchtturm ) aber Vorsicht !!! nicht zu nah an die Küste
> ranfahren----Große Steine im Wasser.
> ...


----------



## MAKKMASTER (13. Januar 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*



bombe220488 schrieb:


> Vielen dank schonmal Willi,
> Ja diese Rinne an den Tonnen 59-56 ist mir beim studieren der tiefenkarte auch sofort aufgefallen.
> 
> Ist dieses Gebiet vorm Leuchtturm eher eine große Fläche oder gibt es dort ganz bestimmte Kanten? Tangfelder? Muschelbänke?
> ...



Hallo Bombe, oder wie ist dein Name Eigendlich ?
Von Bagenkop bis an die Fahrrinne Fährt man ca. 15-20 min. Bei normaler Windstärke 2-3 .Bft.
Würde auch nur bis Windststärke 4 dort hin Fahren, denn ab Windstärke 4 macht das Angeln keinen Spaß mehr.
Dort liegt auch ein " Wrack " ca. 1,6 km vom Ufer, und es gibt einige Rinnen----eine Zieht sich von Tonne DW- 59 in Südlicher Richtung ca.5-6 km---Tiefe ca. 23-30 m. Ansonsten sehr gutes Revier mit Kanten/ Löcher usw.#6
Platte findet man da nicht so Viele, dafür ist Ristinge Besser. 
Ansonsten Bitte kein Risiko Eingehen, Ersatzkanister mit Benzin nicht Vergessen, Langes Seil 40-50 m. mit Anker und etwas zu Trinken !!!!#6
Haben schon selber 2 mal Dort Ankern MÜSSEN, Da Motor Defekt; Zum Glück ist alles Gut Gegangen, und wir konnten aus eigener Kraft wieder nach Bagenkop zurückfahren.
Wünch euch Allzeit Gute Fahrt, und immer eine Handbreit Wasser unterm Kiel.
gruss Willi :q

Anbei: Dieses Jahr das 14 te mal auf Langeland.


----------



## bombe220488 (13. Januar 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*

Ich heiße Stefan und bin auch schon einige Jahre (7-8?)
Auf langeland jedoch immer nur auf dem Kutter Long Island, deswegen kenne ich mich auch immer noch nicht aus |kopfkrat
20min nur? Das wäre ja ein klacks 
Wir waren letztes Jahr vor ristinge und haben schon ne ganze Weile gebraucht bis bagenkop zurück. Wir waren ohne Echolot und GPS los und haben Platte ohne Ende gefangen, ob das nun gut oder eher Durchschnitt ist kann ich schlecht beurteilen aber ich denke auf Dorsch muss man die stellen doch schon gezielter anfahren?! 
Dieses Jahr auch mit Echolot und GPS, letztes Jahr war sehr spontan und wir haben ein Ersatz Boot ohne viel schnick Schnack gemietet. 

Danke


----------



## spodsbjerg (13. Januar 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*

Hallo, also ich denke mal das MAKKMASTER da ein bischen mit seiner Angabe daneben liegt. Bei östlichen Winden um 
2-3 brauchst du meines erachtens nach mind. die doppelte Zeit zur Tonne DW 59 wobei es vor Dovns Klint teilweise extrem "blöde" Strömungen gibt, (die zum Teil unschöne Wellen "hervorzaubern"|bigeyes), welche dich wiederum noch langsamer machen.
@MAKKMASTER
Wohin fährst denn du auf Langeland immer?
MfG


----------



## Urmeli (14. Januar 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*

Moin Männer,

Ein Kollege hat mich gestern gefragt, ob es nicht mal einfach so an der zeit wäre fèr ein paar Tage irgendwo hinzufahren und zu angeln. 
Das gepräch kam auf Spodsbjerg auf Langeland. Die gegend kennen wir alle beide.  allerdings  sollte die kleine Tour schon  im Februar sein  so um die 2. Woche herum. 
Frage: War schon mal jemand um diese Zeit auf dem Belt unterwegs, was kann man fangen ( Dorsche, Wittling, Platte, usw?) und macht es zweck um diese Jahreszeit dort zu angeln?

eine andere Frage wäre: ist es mitte Februar  überhaupt möglich  häuser in der zeit über zb. Novasol zu mieten und wo kann man Boot mieten, hab nämlich gelesen dass IBI erst ab mitte März verleiht!
 3. Frage: kennt jemand  ne andere Stelle auf langeland wo man ein Häuschen mieten kann  und vonwo aus möglicherweise Kutter täglich rausfahren!

andere möglichkeit ist noch immer dass wir unser Boot mitnehmen aber  wegen der möglichen schlechten Strassenverhältnissen in der Zeit  ist dies die allerletzte Möglichkeit die wir ins Auge fassen möchten.

schon mal danke  im Voraus für etwaige interessante infos.

Urmeli


----------



## bombe220488 (14. Januar 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*

Also von bagenkop im Süden langelands fahren auch Kutter nur ob diese auch im Februar fahren kann ich nicht beantworten 
http://www.hochseeangeln-langeland.de/
Und oder www.hausundboot.dk und oder http://www.thf.dk/

Das sind die mir bekannten aus dem Süden langelands 

Zu den Fängen usw kann ich leider nichts sagen wie schon zu den saisonzeiten


----------



## spodsbjerg (14. Januar 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*

@Urmeli,
soweit ich informiert bin wirst du auf Langeland nicht einen Bootsvermieter finden der vor März seine Boote zu Wasser lässt. Meist ist sogar Eis im Hafen in der Zeit in welcher du fahren möchtest. Häuser kannst du das ganze Jahr über anmieten.
Angelkutter fahren nur von Bagenkop und Spodsbjerg raus. Bin aber ebenfalls nicht informiert ob die von Langeland aus fahren (wird sich schätz ich nicht lohnen) oder ob die Kutter nicht in anderen Häfen (z.B. im Öresund) liegen und von dort aus auf Laichdorsche #q fahren.
Gruß


----------



## MAKKMASTER (14. Januar 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*



spodsbjerg schrieb:


> Hallo, also ich denke mal das MAKKMASTER da ein bischen mit seiner Angabe daneben liegt. Bei östlichen Winden um
> 2-3 brauchst du meines erachtens nach mind. die doppelte Zeit zur Tonne DW 59 wobei es vor Dovns Klint teilweise extrem "blöde" Strömungen gibt, (die zum Teil unschöne Wellen "hervorzaubern"|bigeyes), welche dich wiederum noch langsamer machen.
> @MAKKMASTER
> Wohin fährst denn du auf Langeland immer?
> MfG



Hallo spodsbjerg,
Großes Limbo mit 60 Ps.------Bei 3 Windstärken mit 4 Mann im Boot bis zur Tonne DW 59----ca. 20-25 min.
Blöde Strömungen um Dovns Klint haste fast immer !!!!
Aber auch wenn man 5-10 min. länger braucht, um Sicher ans Ziel zu kommen, ist das doch in Ordnung.#6
War selber 10 mal in Bagenkop, Boote über Torben Hansen, oder Haus und Boot !!! und die letzten 3 mal in Spodsbjerg--------Boote von Nicolei------Häuser über Novasol.
gruss Willi |supergri


----------



## Palerado (15. Januar 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*

Hallo Zusammen, 

wir werden im Sommer für 2 Wochen zu sechst auf Langeland sein.
Angeln werden wir meist zu dritt oder max. zu viert. Allerdings würden wir sicherlich auch gerne mal bei gutem Wetter zu sechst ein wenig durch die Gegend schippern (Nummer 6 ist meine zweijährige Tochter).

Mieten würden wir ein Boot gerne bei IBI. Leider kann ich anhand der Bilder nicht wirklich erkennen, ob sich Bootstyp 4 (Crescent 550), 5 (Limbo585a) oder 7 (Limbo585b) für das Vorhaben am besten eignen.
Bei den Limbos scheint mir die Bordwand höher zu sein, das kann aber auch täuschen.

Deshalb die Frage. Kann da jemand Licht ins dunkle bringen?

Beste Grüße aus Lippe

Daniel


----------



## spodsbjerg (15. Januar 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*

Hallo Palerado,
ruf doch einfach bei Nicolaj (IBI) an. Nicolaj ist wirklich sehr nett und hilfsbereit und wird dir bestimmt die Info geben die du brauchst. Übrigens....zu welcher Zeit seid ihr denn auf Langeland??
MfG#h


----------



## Palerado (15. Januar 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*

Geplant ist vom 28. Juli bis 10. August.

Anrufen könnt ich ihn morgen natürlich auch mal. Aber ich höre ja auch immer ganz gerne "unabhängige" Informationen.


----------



## spodsbjerg (15. Januar 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*

|supergri Coooool!!!! Wir sind zur selben Zeit vor Ort. Mit der Boardwand der Limbos wirst du wohl recht haben. Einsteigen bei Typ 7 mit Kind ist ziemlich blöd weil du vorne durch ein Klappe klettern mußt.....hast natürlich eine Kabine, die ich mit Kind nur empfehlen kann. Wir haben immer ein Limbo 560 welches aber leider nur bis maximal 5 Personen zugelassen ist. Ist halt ne Überlegung wert. Aber telefoniere ruhig einmal mit Nicolaj......schaden tuts auf jeden Fall nicht und du weißt direkt, obs noch frei ist oder nicht. Kannst mir ja per PN noch bescheid geben........man könnte mal zusammen #:fahren und später n Bierchen schlürfen :m


----------



## Solem (17. Januar 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*

Hallo liebe Langeland-Tümmler, 

nach langer Durststrecke und eine gefühlten Ewigkeit melde ich mich auch mal wieder im Forum. Erst einmal ein frohes neues und vorallem fangreiches Jahr. Wir haben gestern bei Sonne und Strand auf buchen geklickt und freuen uns ab jetzt, auf eine Woche Hardcore fischen vom 24. - 31.08. 

Wen trifft man denn da oben so? 

Wünsche jetzt schonmal allen einen schönen Urlaub. In 2 Monaten geht die Saison ja endlich los, vllt. gibt es ja dann auch relativ schnell den ersten Fangbericht. 

Petri 

P.S. Kann mir jemand 2 gute Rollen zum Dorschangeln empfehlen?


----------



## sailor271063 (18. Januar 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*

moin boardies,
bin mit family in der ersten juli - woche auf LL, in Østerskov.
dort gibt es einen bootsverleih und einen forellensee. hat jemand infos über fanggebiete an der ostküste rund um Østerskov?


----------



## bombe220488 (19. Januar 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*

Kann mir jemand sagen wie das mit so einer bootsmiete abläuft, wenn ich zb ein Boot Miete und dann wegen Sturm nicht raus kann? 
Hat man dann Pech und zahlt oder gibts da Irwie Gutschriften oder sowas

Ich meine so kleinboote 5m 40ps...
Danke


----------



## chaco (19. Januar 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*

solem, kauf dir die penn slammer 360, die ist top!!!18.8-30.8 sind wir auf ll rüdi und corinna und hund bolle


----------



## XxBenexX (19. Januar 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*

Hallo Bombe, wenn du dir ein Boot mietest aber wegen dem wetter nicht aufs Wasser kommst nehmen sich die Vermieter davon nix an.
Die Vermieter können ja das Wetter nicht  beeinflussen

Gruss Bene


----------



## XxBenexX (19. Januar 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*



sailor271063 schrieb:


> moin boardies,
> bin mit family in der ersten juli - woche auf LL, in Østerskov.
> dort gibt es einen bootsverleih und einen forellensee. hat jemand infos über fanggebiete an der ostküste rund um Østerskov?




Von wo aus wird mit dem Boot rausgefahren?? Dann kann man dir Sagen wo es sich lohnt es mal zu versuch. Und vorallem was für ein Boot habt ihr. Je nach Motorisierung is man ja länger oder weniger länger unterwegs


Gruß Bene


----------



## bombe220488 (19. Januar 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*

Hi,

Kennt jemand diesen Anbieter? Oder hat damit Erfahrungen gemacht?

Die Preise für die Boote sind ja unschlagbar

http://www.langeland-touristik.de/sites/start.htm

MfG


----------



## Windelwilli (19. Januar 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*



bombe220488 schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> Kennt jemand diesen Anbieter? Oder hat damit Erfahrungen gemacht?
> 
> ...



Sind doch ähnliche Preise wie bei IBI.

Ich bin vom 22.06. - 29.06. auf der Insel.


----------



## Zwergbarsch (19. Januar 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*



Solem schrieb:


> Hallo liebe Langeland-Tümmler,
> 
> nach langer Durststrecke und eine gefühlten Ewigkeit melde ich mich auch mal wieder im Forum. Erst einmal ein frohes neues und vorallem fangreiches Jahr. Wir haben gestern bei Sonne und Strand auf buchen geklickt und freuen uns ab jetzt, auf eine Woche Hardcore fischen vom 24. - 31.08.
> 
> ...


 

Hallo Solem,

ich bin von der Penn Sargus voll überzeugt. Ob 4000 oder 5000 ist Geschmacksache. Kraftprotz, leichtgängig, aus Metall. Super Preis-Leistungs-Verhältnis! Achte auch auf die Übersetzung der Rolle beim Kauf. Das erspart viel Kurbelei besonders bei starker Drift in tiefen Bereichen.


----------



## spodsbjerg (20. Januar 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*

;+ Also ich behaupte mal, das die Firma neu auf dem Markt ist. Versuche immer mal wieder neue Anbieter auf Langeland zu finden aber der ist mir bis jetzt noch nicht aufgefallen. Vielleicht bist du ja dann der erste Kunde und kannst eine "Exklusive Lifeberichterstattung" hier einstellen :q:q.


----------



## bombe220488 (20. Januar 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*

Ja ich werd mal gucken, ich Versuch erstmal was günstiges beim anderen Anbieter auszuhandeln 
Aber 80€ für 5,5m mit 50ps... Bei den anderen in bagenkop zahlt man gut 140€

Leider hat ja scheinbar noch niemand Erfahrungen mit dem Anbieter gemacht


----------



## koenig100 (20. Januar 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*

P.S. Kann mir jemand 2 gute Rollen zum Dorschangeln empfehlen?[/QUOTE]


*hallöle,
wie von chaco und zwergbarsch beschrieben sind die penrollen absolut top. für das dorschangeln auf langeland reicht eine 4000-5000er sargus vollkommen aus. aber auch die slamer ist eine top rolle, wobei ich persöhnlich die 560 slamer habe...!! *#h


----------



## koenig100 (20. Januar 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*



bombe220488 schrieb:


> Ja ich werd mal gucken, ich Versuch erstmal was günstiges beim anderen Anbieter auszuhandeln
> Aber 80€ für 5,5m mit 50ps... Bei den anderen in bagenkop zahlt man gut 140€
> 
> Leider hat ja scheinbar noch niemand Erfahrungen mit dem Anbieter gemacht




*hey bombe,
wenn du speziell nach bagenkop fahren möchtest, wirste keine großen anderen alternativen haben. vom preis leistungsverhältnis ist der ibi (nicolai) in spodsbjerg unschlagbar, alleine seine boote sind absolut top !!! #h *


----------



## bombe220488 (20. Januar 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*

Das ist mir auch schon aufgefallen das die Preise in spodsberg eine Ecke günstiger sind, ich wohne zu der zeit halt in bagenkop deswegen wäre das ja naheliegend


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 7531 (20. Januar 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*



bombe220488 schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> Kennt jemand diesen Anbieter? Oder hat damit Erfahrungen gemacht?
> 
> ...



Hallo ich bin regelmäßig auf LL und kenne die Boote von den o.g. Anbieter und kann dir sagen das ich die Boote gesehen habe und bin wieder Rückwärts vom Bootssteg gegangen......meiner Meinung nach nicht zu Empfehlen.Torben Hansen hat in Bagenkop einige neue Boote stehen mit Farbecholot/Plotter und machen einen sehr guten Eindruck, würde ich in dem Zustand ohne bedenken mieten. Brauchte ich Gott sei Dank nicht da ich mit meiner Arvor 230 in Bagenkop war |rolleyes
Preislich ist IBI glaub ich der beste Anbieter auf LL.


----------



## olliwolff (20. Januar 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*

Der Anbieter in Bagenkop ist der früher Besitzer des geschäft Haus und Boot heute gehört es dem Morten. Er ist ein deutscher der macht jedes Jahr das Dorschfestivel in Bagenkop der lebt schon seit Jahren da super netter Typ.Er hat ein neues kleines Geschäft.


----------



## sailor271063 (20. Januar 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*

Habe mal eine Anfrage an den o. g. Anbieter betreffs Ausrüstung (Fishfinder, Sicherheit, Termin usw.) gesendet. Mal sehen, was kommt.
Möchte entweder von Bagenkop oder Østerskov los. Übers fischen rund um Bagenkop habe ich hier schon viel gelesen, aber wie sieht es unmittelbar um Østerskov aus?
Zu der Rollendiskusion:
Ich habe mir vor einigen Wochen eine Shimano Exage 5000 zugelegt und mit ihr schon einige Leos auf das Deck gelegt. Top Rolle in Preis - Leistung. Musst etwas googeln, um den günstigsten Anbieter zu finden. Ich habe meine bei "Angelgeräte Sachsen" gekauft.


----------



## carlsberg (20. Januar 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*

Da ich schon eine penn  sargus  habe ,und sehr zu Frieden damit bin.  Habe ich mir am Freitag die gleiche nochmal zu gelegt.  Kann nix negatives  über diese Rolle  sagen bremse ist super ,Übersetzung  ist klasse . Die Rolle ist bei F P im Moment im Angebot für 49 Euro.


----------



## Zwergbarsch (20. Januar 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*



sailor271063 schrieb:


> Habe mal eine Anfrage an den o. g. Anbieter betreffs Ausrüstung (Fishfinder, Sicherheit, Termin usw.) gesendet. Mal sehen, was kommt.
> Möchte entweder von Bagenkop oder Østerskov los. Übers fischen rund um Bagenkop habe ich hier schon viel gelesen, aber wie sieht es unmittelbar um Østerskov aus?
> Zu der Rollendiskusion:
> Ich habe mir vor einigen Wochen eine Shimano Exage 5000 zugelegt und mit ihr schon einige Leos auf das Deck gelegt. Top Rolle in Preis - Leistung. Musst etwas googeln, um den günstigsten Anbieter zu finden. Ich habe meine bei "Angelgeräte Sachsen" gekauft.


 
Shimano Rollen kann man auch immer kaufen. Natürlich auch Ruten! 
Wirklich ärgerliche Käufe sind billiger Plunder. Billig kaufen, damit angeln, ärgern, fluchen, zum Händler laufen, was besseres kaufen! 
Für Salzwasser braucht man eben was anständiges. Da gibt es sicher viele gute Hersteller mit brauchbaren Modellen.


----------



## bombe220488 (20. Januar 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*



sailor271063 schrieb:


> Habe mal eine Anfrage an den o. g. Anbieter betreffs Ausrüstung (Fishfinder, Sicherheit, Termin usw.) gesendet. Mal sehen, was kommt.
> Möchte entweder von Bagenkop oder Østerskov los. Übers fischen rund um Bagenkop habe ich hier schon viel gelesen, aber wie sieht es unmittelbar um Østerskov aus?
> Zu der Rollendiskusion:
> Ich habe mir vor einigen Wochen eine Shimano Exage 5000 zugelegt und mit ihr schon einige Leos auf das Deck gelegt. Top Rolle in Preis - Leistung. Musst etwas googeln, um den günstigsten Anbieter zu finden. Ich habe meine bei "Angelgeräte Sachsen" gekauft.




Coole Sache. Wäre nett wenn du mir oder uns dann mal Bescheid gibst was dabei rausgekommen ist. 

MfG


----------



## Solem (21. Januar 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*

Hi Leute, 

danke für die vielen Hinweise. Die Penn habe ich mir vor einiger Zeit auch schon angeguckt. Werde mir wahrscheinlich sowohl die 4000er als auch die 5000er zulegen. 

Wir sehen uns im August. Vllt. trifft man sich ja mal am Hafen. 

Gruß
Tim


----------



## 30mike (22. Januar 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*

Hallo Tim,
ich verwende auch die Penn Fierry 4000 und 5000 und kann nur positives darüber berichten. Mit Shakespeare und Hart habe ich nur schlechte Erfahrungen machen müssen.

Gruß
Sam


----------



## Dorschjäger 25 (22. Januar 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*

@ Tim,

ich Fische mit der Penn Slammer 460 , eine Top Rolle!:vik:

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## spodsbjerg (22. Januar 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*

So Jungs,
jetz is aber mal Schluß mit OT. Bleibt bitte beim Thema |wavey:.


----------



## sailor271063 (23. Januar 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*

Habe vor drei Tagen bei Langeland-Touristik angefragt, noch keine Antwort erhalten. Wirft kein gutes Licht auf die Jungs, denke ich.


----------



## sandre (23. Januar 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*

wenn es per eMail war ist es in der Tat ungewöhnlich|kopfkrat, sollte eigentlich schneller gehen. Ruf doch direkt mal an, das sollte doch klappen. Viel Glück#6.

Gruß Ron


----------



## Ham-n-Egg (24. Januar 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*

Moin, moin!
Werden im Sommer nach viel zu langer Zeit ohne LL wieder mal auf die Insel fahren, allerdings Richtung Ristinge, da wir dort gute Erfahrung mit den Stränden gemacht haben (Frau und Kinder wollen schließlich auch ihren Spaß haben;-)
Unser Boot wollen wir nach Spodsbjerg in den Hafen legen. Muß ich mich da vorher beim Hafenmeister zwecks Platzreservierung melden oder ist da immer genug Platz und es reicht hinfahren, Bescheid sagen und einslippen?


----------



## tosa76 (26. Januar 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*

Hallo zusammen,
nach unserem letztjährigen Langelandtrip fahren wir dieses Jahr in der letzten Märzwoche für 7 Tage nach LL und haben ein Boot in Bagenkop.

Da wir letztes Mal fast nur auf Dorsch gefischt haben, wollen wir  dieses Jahr gerne auch mal auf Platte vom Boot aus angreifen. Kennt von Euch jemand einen guten Abschnitt im süd/südwestlichen Bereich von LL?

Danke schon einmal im Voraus für Eure Hilfe :m


----------



## bombe220488 (26. Januar 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*

Die Ecke um ristinge ist gut für klieschen, wie gut das im März läuft weiß ich allerdings nicht (Schonzeit beachten)


----------



## mirko.nbg (26. Januar 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*



Ham-n-Egg schrieb:


> Moin, moin!
> Werden im Sommer nach viel zu langer Zeit ohne LL wieder mal auf die Insel fahren, allerdings Richtung Ristinge, da wir dort gute Erfahrung mit den Stränden gemacht haben (Frau und Kinder wollen schließlich auch ihren Spaß haben;-)
> Unser Boot wollen wir nach Spodsbjerg in den Hafen legen. Muß ich mich da vorher beim Hafenmeister zwecks Platzreservierung melden oder ist da immer genug Platz und es reicht hinfahren, Bescheid sagen und einslippen?



www.spodsbjerghavn.dk Dort kannst Du online reservieren.
Und dies ist auch ratsam,denn wir fahren im Mai und dann sind fast alle Kleinbootplätze belegt! Ich buche immer vorher! Für dieses Jahr ist schon gebucht!


----------



## Stefan W. (28. Januar 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*

Zitat von tosa 76:
Da wir letztes Mal fast nur auf Dorsch gefischt haben, wollen wir dieses Jahr gerne auch mal auf Platte vom Boot aus angreifen. 


Im März auf Platte? Nimm einen Strohhalm mit, damit du
das Fleisch auslutschen kannst. ( Kleiner Scherz) Entweder
sie sind noch voll Laich oder haben es gerade hinter sich, 
dann kannst du aber durch die Platten durch gucken, weil
Fleisch haben die noch nicht wirklich. Platte kann man ab Juli 
wieder beangeln um auch einen vernünftigen Braten in der
Pfanne zu haben. Vorher macht das meiner Meinung keinen 
Sinn.


----------



## Ham-n-Egg (28. Januar 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*

Danke für den Link, werd ich dann reservieren;-)



mirko.nbg schrieb:


> www.spodsbjerghavn.dk Dort kannst Du online reservieren.
> Und dies ist auch ratsam,denn wir fahren im Mai und dann sind fast alle Kleinbootplätze belegt! Ich buche immer vorher! Für dieses Jahr ist schon gebucht!


----------



## Urmeli (28. Januar 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*



spodsbjerg schrieb:


> @Urmeli,
> soweit ich informiert bin wirst du auf Langeland nicht einen Bootsvermieter finden der vor März seine Boote zu Wasser lässt. Meist ist sogar Eis im Hafen in der Zeit in welcher du fahren möchtest. Häuser kannst du das ganze Jahr über anmieten.
> Angelkutter fahren nur von Bagenkop und Spodsbjerg raus. Bin aber ebenfalls nicht informiert ob die von Langeland aus fahren (wird sich schätz ich nicht lohnen) oder ob die Kutter nicht in anderen Häfen (z.B. im Öresund) liegen und von dort aus auf Laichdorsche #q fahren.
> Gruß


 
Moin und danke für die Infos. 
Hab auch noch ein bischen rumgefragt und effektiv ein haus wäre die kleineste Hürde, da man dort immer was findet. 
Die Boote sind schon Schwieriger und unser eigenes wollen wir wegen der langen anreise und den möglichereise schlechten Strassenverhältnissen nicht mitschleppen. Schwierig wirds wahrscheinlich auch mit den Fischen und Laichdorsche  im Öresund  bin ich auch dagegen, sodass ich die reise nach langeland zum Angeln im Februar abgesagt habe und werde wahrscheinlich erst später im Frühling  darauf zurückkommen.

Bis der tage

Urmeli


----------



## tosa76 (28. Januar 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*

Hallo Stefan,

danke für den Hinweis. Hatte auch schon eine PN mit dem Tipp. Daher werden wir uns auf Dorsch, Hering und Mefo konzentrieren. Muss nur noch das Wetter mitspielen.

Letztes Mal hat uns ne Wetterwalze auf offener See überrascht, bzw. wir haben die Geschwindigkeit mit der sich die Front näherte einfach unterschätzt. Wir hatten plötzlich null Sicht mehr, der Regen kam von allen Seiten und wir waren nass bis auf die Haut  Nach êndlos langen 10 Minuten Vollwaschgang war alles wieder vorüber...

Ich freue mich jedenfalls jetzt schon auf unseren Urlaub Ende März. :m


----------



## Stefan W. (30. Januar 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*

Hallo Tosa,

das mit dem Wetter hatten wir auch schonmal. War eine
Gewitterfront bei uns. Aber das was wir letztes Jahr hatten,
fand ich noch heftiger. Seenebel. Innerhalb von keinen 5 min.
war die Ostsee zu mit Sichtweiten von keinen 50 m. Zum
Glück haben wir ja ein GPS an Board und wußten wo wir hin müssen.
Haben das Tuten eines Schiffes gehört, aber nichts gesehen, bis
aufmal neben uns eine schwarze Wand auftauchte und sich als 
250m langer Containerfrachter entpuppte. Da wird einem echt
anders, wenn man in seinem kleinen 5.6 m Boot sitzt. Wir
werden zu 2 ab dem 06.04.2013 für eine Woche in
Spodsbjerg sein um hoffentlich den Dorschen erfolgreich 
nachzustellen.


----------



## bombe220488 (3. Februar 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*



sailor271063 schrieb:


> Habe vor drei Tagen bei Langeland-Touristik angefragt, noch keine Antwort erhalten. Wirft kein gutes Licht auf die Jungs, denke ich.



Mittlerweile schon ne Antwort bekommen ?


----------



## sailor271063 (4. Februar 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*



bombe220488 schrieb:


> Mittlerweile schon ne Antwort bekommen ?


noch keine antwort


----------



## bombe220488 (4. Februar 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*

Das ist ja dann doch eher traurig...


----------



## rule270 (5. Februar 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*

Hallo
Boote bekommst Du überall in Langeland.
www.Thf.DK,( Thorben hansen tryggelev(
Haus&Boot Langeland
Oder5 mal Googeln in Spotsbjerg uisw gibt es reichlich Boote.
Bis dann mal
Rudi


----------



## Tequila1989 (9. Februar 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*

Hallo,

ich bin neu im Board und auf Langeland….dieses Jahr soll es Ende Mai hochgehen. Wir haben bei Baeltferie gemietet und unser Boot liegt in Lohals.

Hab jetzt hier noch nicht soviel Tipps, um die Ecke um Lohals gelesen, außer dass die Ostseite für Dorsch (den wir wollen  ) nichts so gut sein soll.

Wer kann mir ein paar Tipps geben bzw. ein paar gute Spots?

Lieben Dank.


----------



## knutemann (10. Februar 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*

Ich schick dir gleich ne PN#6


----------



## Hoffi1986 (10. Februar 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*

Hallo Leute,

Bin zwar neu im Board, aber fahre schon seit 15 Jahren (teilweise 3x im Jahr) auf die schönste Insel der Welt.

Dieses Jahr ist eine Woche im August fix, eventuell im Mai schon mal ne runde zum austesten und weil ich es eh nicht bis in August aushalte.

Wir haben uns diese Jahr vorgenommen unser persönliches Mindestmaß ein bisschen hoch zusetzen. Wir werden keine Fische unter 60 cm (vorher 50cm) mitnehmen. Vielleicht ist es Ideologie, aber so wollen wir die Fischgründe erhalten, weil ich auch mit meinen Enkeln noch nach Langeland will und das nicht zur um Plattfische zu fangen. JA dann nehme ich nur 5-10 Dorsche an einem Tag oder auch mal nur 1-2 mit in den Hafen. (3 Personen)

Wenn ich mir die Berichte von defekten Booten aus 2012 etc durchlese, dann kriege ich echt nen Hals. Wenn ich sehe wie viele mit den Booten umgehen (bei zuviel Welle zuschnell fahren, im Hafen Wellen verursachen, wie eine Frau einparken und 5 mal anschlagen ;-) usw usw) dann ist doch klar das die Vermieter mit der Wartung und Instandsetzung nicht mehr hinterher kommen. Überlegt dochmal was diese Boote aushalten müssen, wenn ich mit 4 Mann und Gerät auf eine Welle schlage. Das ist genauso rücksichtslos wie das mitnehmen von 40er Dorschen. Hauptsache schnell ins Auto die Gurkeneimer und wenn diese dann,im Filetierraum im Hafen, gezeigt werden und man fragt was sie mit 10-15cm Filets machen, dann werden sie auch noch zickig.

Wie hat mein Opa so schön gesagt: Wer schreit und schlägt hat keine Argumente mehr und meist Unrecht.

Ich denke die guten Jungs werden auch dieses Jahr fangen und am Ende gewinnen nicht wie beim Fußball die Deutschen sondern die Holländer. Fragt die mal, die geben und uneigennützig Auskunft und ein roser Gummifisch sieht nicht nur komisch aus sondern fängt extrem gut. Jede Ecke von Bagenkop - Lohals hat seine Vor- und Nachteile.

Grüße aus Berlin


----------



## spodsbjerg64 (12. Februar 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*

Hallo zusammen!

Wie den Bildern der WebCam Spodsbjerg S und NO zu entnehmen ist, hat Nicolaj in den letzten Tagen ca. 8 Boote ins Wasser gelassen. 
Ist vielleicht interessant für Dich Urmeli, obwohl Du ja wohl die Februar - Fahrt ausfallen lässt.

Gruss


----------



## TinTin (12. Februar 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*

Jungs,
ich lese immer nur Boot, ich möchte aber auch mal von der Küste aus mit der Wathose auf die Jagt gehen, wie sieht da aus habt ihr da schon Erfahrung mit gesammelt?


----------



## Hoffi1986 (12. Februar 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*

@ TinTin

Vom Ufer geht eigentlich immer was.

Absolute HotSpots sind mit Sicherheit Gulsatv und Stengade.

Das ganze Jahr über ist vor allem früh morgens und spät abends mit Dorsch zu rechnen. Küstenwobbler und Blinker zwischen 18 - 30g sind sehr einfach und erfolgsversprechend. Die Meerforelle zieht zwischen März und Mai durch den Belt wo auch der Hornhecht dazu kommt. 

Für den Hornhecht würde ich dir das Wollband empfaehlen, so hast du kaum Aussteiger. Ich persönlich angel lieber mit leichteren Ködern, weil diese nicht so schnell absinken und die Hängergefahr verringert wird. Die Einheimischen sieht man auch immer wieder mit Sbiro und Fliege an einem 2m langen Vorfach fangen.

In Gulstav kann man bis zum großen Parkplatz fahren und von dort links Richtung Leuchtturm oder rechts an der Steilküste entlang das Ufer ablaufen. Es empfiehlt sich die ersten Würfe vom Ufer auszumachen. Die Fische stehen manchmal näher als man denkt. ca. 1km vorher gibt es einen kleinen Parkplatz/Vogelaussichtspunkt von dort kann man durch das Pferdegatter und den Wald (längere Strecke) an die Küste kommen. Dort ist es vorallem bei Ostwind deutlich ruhiger und nicht so überlaufen.

In Gulstav sind teilweise große Steine im Wasser auf denen man leicht ausrutsch, also vorsicht!

In Stengade fährt bis zum Waldparkplatz und läuft immer gerade aus bis zum Meer und von dort kann man in beide Richtungen sein Glück versuchen. Die sehr offene Küste ist aber auch ziemlich windanfällig.

Für Hornhecht gibt es einen absoluten Spot. Dieser befindet sich an der 2. Brücke (kleine) Richtung Svendborg. Dort fährt man über die Brücke parkt am Parplatz direkt dahinter. Von dort über die Brücke zurück und dann von den Steinpackungen darunter den Hornhecht einsammeln. Achtung von der Brücke zuangeln ist verboten! Dort ist aber wie bei uns in Berlin auf dem Kudamm ... immer voll ;-)

Grüße


----------



## TinTin (13. Februar 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*



Hoffi1986 schrieb:


> @ TinTin
> 
> Vom Ufer geht eigentlich immer was.
> 
> ...



Super, Däne für den ausführlich Bericht :m


----------



## bombe220488 (13. Februar 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*

Also den hornhecht Spot kann ich dir auch empfehlen ich war zwar nur einmal dort aber es hat gut geklappt man kann dort Blinkern oder aber auch mit Pose oder wasserkugel den Köder raustreiben lassen an der Brücke zieht ne ziemliche Strömung entlang die man sich zu nutze machen kann. 

Sonst hab ich nicht die größten Erfahrungen vom Ufer ._.


----------



## bombe220488 (14. Februar 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*

Gibt es eigentlich Leute hier die mit einer Fähre nach langeland fahren über Fehmarn bzw Als, ich bin bisher immer über den Landweg dorthin gefahren was habt ihr für Erfahrungen gemacht?
Zeit und Geld sparen die Fähren ja nicht wirklich nur man kann mal ne schöne Pause machen kommt natürlich auf den startpunkt der reise an 
Ich komme aus Hannover und da wäre alles möglich


----------



## carlsberg (14. Februar 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*

Hi bombe 220488 wir fahren dieses Jahr  zum 2 mal mit der Vogelfluglinie. Kann nix negatives darüber sagen . Wir kommen aus der ecke Düsseldorf und fahren Ca 5-6 std bis Puttgarden. Auch wenn man nix an Zeit spart finde ich es persönlich viel angenehmer so an zu reisen . Und man brauch nicht durch den elbtunnel .
Wenn man auf lolland ist fährt  man Ca 45 min bis Tars ,von wo es dann direkt nach spodsbjerg geht. Wenn man sich entscheidet über Puttgarden zu fahren sollte man reservieren .
Von Als sind wir auch schon gefahren , ist auch keine schlechte Lösung. Da fährt man noch Ca.80 km bis spodsbjerg . Und die Fähre ist billiger über Als! 
Wir fahren dieses Jahr am 20.7 nach LL  und sind mit 6 Personen . Jeder von uns bezahlt Ca. 80 Euro für beide Fähren hin und rücktour.


----------



## de Lumb (14. Februar 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*

Das mit den Fährkosten von 480 € bei 6 Personen finde ich schon heftig. Vor allen Dingen wird sicherlich dabei keine Zeit gespart. Über den Landweg dauert es ab Flensburg ca. 2,5 Stunden bei gemütlicher Fahrt. 
Gruß de Lumb


----------



## spodsbjerg (14. Februar 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*

Seh ich auch so!!! Für das Geld leg ich mir noch nen Steak und so einiges an Getränke innen Kühlschrank . Spaß beiseite.....480€ is schon ne Hausnummer!! Wir kommen auch aus der Düsseldorfer Ecke und ich find die Fahrt gar nicht so schlimm. Wir fahren mit soviel Pausen wie wir wollen und sind im Schnitt bei normaler Fahrt nach ca. 10Std vor Ort. Mit den Fähren und dem Ausruhen komm ich persöhnlich nicht klar da man an feste Zeiten gebunden ist und wehe es kommt was dazwischen :coder man fährt mit nem Zeitpolster und steht dann vor der Fähre ewig rum :e.
Also....für uns is Fähre fahren nix....ist aber nur unsere Meinung :m


----------



## Palerado (14. Februar 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*

Ich habe mal ne andere Frage.

Macht es Sinn sich ein eigenes (Hand)GPS mit Seekarte zu kaufen, oder ist man den Geräten auf IBIs Booten gut gerüstet?
Irgendwie reizt es mich so ein Teil zu kaufen, aber billig ist der Spaß natürlich auch nicht.

Daniel


----------



## Carptigers (14. Februar 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*

So ein Gerät macht immer Sinn, vor allen Dingen sind die genauer bzw besser abzulesen, als die bei IBI.


----------



## mirko.nbg (14. Februar 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*

Von Fynhav nach Bojden zahlen wir im Mai mit Ford Transit und Bootshänger 88 Euro  Hin u. zurück!

Gruss Mirko


----------



## carlsberg (14. Februar 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*

Zeit wird dabei nicht gespart das stimmt. Es ist halt gemütlicher von der anreise her. Sorry letztes Jahr waren wir zu  6 und haben 50 Euro pro Person bezahlt. Dieses Jahr sind wir zu 5 und bezahlen Ca. 80 Euro. Es fällt natürlich auch genau in der erste Sommerferien Woche. Daher ist es auch teurer vom Preis. Die 80 sind auf beide Fähren bezogen!


----------



## Colli_HB (14. Februar 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*

Ein Hand GPS ist super. Damit kannst du dir deine ganzen Fangplätze abspeichern und in den kommenden Tagen oder auch Jahren immer wieder anfahren.

Ob es unbedingt eines mit Plotter sein muss ist Geschmackssache. Mir reicht ein einfaches.


----------



## carlsberg (14. Februar 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*

Hej  Jungs was für gps Geräte habt ihr denn. Bin auch auf der Suche  nach was passenden . Schwanke  zwischen hand gps und dem Elite5 Kombi von lowrance.


----------



## Colli_HB (14. Februar 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*

Wenn Du ein eigenes Boot hast würde ich mir das Kombigerät holen. Hab ich auch auf meinem Kajak ist echt gut!

Für die Leihboote reicht ein einfaches, wie das Garmin 72 H.

Echolot und GPS mit Plotter ist auf den Leihbooten ja eh meist dabei...


----------



## carlsberg (14. Februar 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*

Das Elite 5 ist echt stark. Leider habe ich kein boot.
Laufen die Armin Geräte auch mit den seekarte von navionics ?


----------



## DasaTeamchef (15. Februar 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*

MoinMoin!

43 Tage noch......dann geht es wieder los!!! Long Island wir kommen. Sonst noch jemand ab Ostern auf der Insel?

Viele Grüße
Frank


----------



## rule270 (16. Februar 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*



carlsberg schrieb:


> Das Elite 5 ist echt stark. Leider habe ich kein boot.
> Laufen die Armin Geräte auch mit den seekarte von navionics ?


Hallo
Navionics seekarten laufen auf Lowrance - Eagle- zb Geonav.

Ein GPS ist was feines ich habe zwar beides aber ich benötige nur mein Garmin GPS 72 . Einfach zu bedienen und sehr zuverlässig.
Lernen damit umzugehen ist aber erforderlich!"! Mit Seekarte ist einfacher aber auch kein Garant für Erfolg. Ich benutze seit Jahren mein Gerät und je nach Jahreszeit immer mit Erfolg. Also eine Top Sache
#hRudi


----------



## rule270 (16. Februar 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*



bombe220488 schrieb:


> Gibt es eigentlich Leute hier die mit einer Fähre nach langeland fahren über Fehmarn bzw Als, ich bin bisher immer über den Landweg dorthin gefahren was habt ihr für Erfahrungen gemacht?
> Zeit und Geld sparen die Fähren ja nicht wirklich nur man kann mal ne schöne Pause machen kommt natürlich auf den startpunkt der reise an
> Ich komme aus Hannover und da wäre alles möglich


HyHy
Ich fahre seit Jahren über land. Die Fähren bringen Meinermeinung nach dem etwas der Ruhe und Zeit hat. Kosten spart man nicht. Einen Vorteil hat es über Land zu fahren, ich kann pausieren wenn ich will oder schlafen denn ich fahre nur Nachts . Dann geht alles in Ruhe. Hamburg hinter sich und alles ist ok. Morgen komme ich in Ruhe an und gehe erst mal ans Wasser und schaue was das Wetter macht.
Also für mich gibt es keine brauchbare alternative Fährverbindung die mir wirklich was bringt.
Ich habe seit Jahren 30 alles zur Insel getestet was sich anbietet. Wie gesagt das sind meine Erfahrungen.
Gruß Rudi


----------



## rule270 (16. Februar 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*



Hoffi1986 schrieb:


> @ TinTin
> 
> Vom Ufer geht eigentlich immer was.
> 
> ...


Die gesamt Insel ist immer gut für Watangeln. Wenn solltest Du mal nach Ristige Klint oder Tranaker, alternativ ist das Nörreballe Nor sowie die Brücke nach Taasinge oder bei Rudkobing für Mefos gut. Je nach Wind . Die gesamte Westseite ist gut für Hornis. Nimm dir Hering Natur mit und versuch ungekochte Krabben zu bekommen. Ansonsten bei Freddy in Ristinge im Hafen bis 10:00 nachfragen ob zu bekommen.


----------



## rule270 (16. Februar 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*

Hallo Leute

Bin anfang Juni 3 Wochen in Buckemose Strand im Grottevey wohnhaft, wenn jemand Intresse hat soll er mir Posten oder sich bei mir melden. Ich fahre ein Linder Aluboot " Troll" ansonsten hoffendlich geht die Zeit schnell um.
Petry
Rudi


----------



## rule270 (16. Februar 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*

Hallo Leute

Bin anfang Juni 2 Wochen in Buckemose Strand im Grottevey wohnhaft wenn jemand Intresse hat soll er mir Posten oder sich bei mir melden. Ich fahre ein Linder Aluboot " Troll" ansonsten hoffendlich geht die zeit schnell um.
Petry
Rudi|bla:


----------



## Hoffi1986 (16. Februar 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*

Hi Leute,

zum Thema Fähre kann ich einiges berichten. Aus Berlin is es ja ein gutes Stück nach Langeland. Egal wie man fährt ob A24 oder A20, es sind  irgendwas um die 700km. Gerade die A24 ist ja doch sehr anfällig für Staus und die Umfahrung Hamburg ist ja immer noch nicht fertig und zieht sich entsprechend. Also irgendwas zwischen 6,5 und 7 Std ohne größere Pause.

Die Verbindung über Rostock-Gedser und dann Tars-Spodbjerg (ca. 300€ für PKW hin und rück) ist mit Sicherheit eine entspannte Variante auber auch sehr teure. Nach Rostock ca. 2,5 Std. - 1,5 Std Fähre (Entspannung), 1 Std. über Land und wieder 45 min Fähre (Vorfreude auf den Langelandbelt) mit Wartezeit etc. sind wir wieder bei 7 Std.

Plan B? (ca. 250€) Ja, bis Puttgarden (3 Std Auto) - Rodby (45 min Fähre) und wieder bis Tars (45 min Auto) - Spodsbjerg (45 min Fähre) mit Wartezeit und Puffer etc ... genau 7 Std.

Plan C? (ca. 90€) Na Klar, bis Fynshav in DK (4-4,5 Std) - Bojden (45 min Fähre) und dann über Fynen nach Langeland (1,5 Std) also wieder irgendwas um 7 Std.

Und Benzin habe ich nicht eingerechnet. Also von den Fahrzeiten bleibt es eigentlich ziemlich gleich. Klar ist über die Fähre etwas Entspannung bei, aber wenn man keinen vernünftigen Sitzplatz bekommt, dann ist es auch blöd. 

Wir fahren wie alle Jahre Hin über Fynshav - Bojden. Vorteil ist auch noch, dass außer in den 4 Wochen Hochsommer, immer ein Plätzchen frei ist sollte man früher an der Fähre sein. Andersrum ist es sollte man mal ne Stunde im Stau stehen. Zurück gönnen wir uns Gedser-Rostock um den letzten Urlaubstag nicht komplett auf der Autobahn zuverbringen.

Grüße


----------



## Der Goldaal (17. Februar 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*

Also ich schalte mich da auch nochmal ein. Jaaa ich weiß als Lübecker kann ich natürlich kaum mitreden. Doch bin ich natürlich auch verwöhnt was kurze Anfahrten betrifft. Ich denke wer aus dem Süden über die A7 oder auch die A1 über Hamburg anreist , der sollte auf jeden Fall nicht über Puttgarden fahren.Denn bevor ihr in Puttgarden seid, seid ihr über die A7 schon an Kiel vorbei. Das würde gar nichts bringen.
Was die Fährpreise betrifft, der sollte mal auf die billig Tickts achten. Bei den Spartickets ist man zwar auf eine Zeit festgelegt, dafür gibt es die Überfahrt aber ab 40€.  Und, man kann eigentlich auch immer eine Fähre früher nehmen, da sie ausserhalb der Saison nicht ausgebucht sind.
Selbst von Lübeck gibt es keine optimale Lösung. Man braucht so oder so immer um die 4 Stunden. Also jeder wie er meint   und der Geldbeutel es zu lässt. ;-)


----------



## benkk (18. Februar 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*



DasaTeamchef schrieb:


> MoinMoin!
> 
> 43 Tage noch......dann geht es wieder los!!! Long Island wir kommen. Sonst noch jemand ab Ostern auf der Insel?
> 
> ...




Hallo, bin auch ab Ostern in Spodsbjerg wo steckst du.

Gruß
Bernd


----------



## AlexM (18. Februar 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*

Bin ab 16.03.2013 in Bagenkop! :l

Freue mich schon riesig...


----------



## tosa76 (19. Februar 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*

Hallo zusammen, 
die neue Wathose und meerforellenrute (speedmaster bx 14-40g) sowie diverse jigs und gummikrams sind am Start. Kann bitte noch jemand die zeit auf Ende März vorstellen...


----------



## DasaTeamchef (22. Februar 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*



benkk schrieb:


> Hallo, bin auch ab Ostern in Spodsbjerg wo steckst du.
> 
> Gruß
> Bernd


 

Moin Bernd,


NATÜRLICH auch Spodsbjerg.....ab Sonntag den 31.03. wird wieder Vollgas gegeben!!!


Viele Grüße
Frank


----------



## HoHo (26. Februar 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*

Wir sind erst im Mai dort und die Zeit scheint einfach nicht zu vergehen....Der Winter löst den Griff nur langsam und meine Ruten zappeln nervös in den Ständern. Wird Zeit das der "Zeitvordreher" mich findet


----------



## Kxgxlxs67 (26. Februar 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*

Hi,

war mal als Kind auf Langeland. Gibts den Campingplatz Emmerbølle noch.

Fängt man dort noch immer so gut Platte. Und, ganz wichtig, fängt man dort auch Seezunge?

Viele Grüße


----------



## DasaTeamchef (27. Februar 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*

Na mit den Seezungen ist es auf Langeland wohl eher schwierig......ich fing in 30 Jahren dort keine. Flundern oder Klieschen waren stets schneller......


----------



## Klempnerfischie (27. Februar 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*

Moin ,,,am Samstag geht endlich mal wieder Nach L.L.....:l


----------



## AlexM (28. Februar 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*

Cool, gute Fahrt und viel Erfolg!
Berichte bitte in welcher Tiefe die Dorsche gebissen haben... #h

Ich muss leider noch etwa 375 Stunden warten bis ich losfahren kann... :c


----------



## DasaTeamchef (1. März 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*

375 STD sind absehbar - ich rechne noch in Tagen......29 bis zur Abreise


----------



## XxBenexX (1. März 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*

Moin zusammen,

Ich rechne noch in Wochen aber in 11 Wochen ist es dann soweit..


----------



## Palerado (1. März 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*

Biete Monate: 5


----------



## XxBenexX (1. März 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*

in 5 Monaten bin ich das 2. mal da


----------



## bombe220488 (1. März 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*

3 Monate :-/
Vllt komm ich ja mit meinem Kahn auch vorher nochmal hin:g


----------



## chaco (2. März 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*

5 monate noch warten, aber in  6 wochen nach kolding!!


----------



## Peter S (3. März 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*

9 Wochen bis Langeland

Gruss,

Peter


----------



## dorschii :) (3. März 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*

Bei uns dauer es leider auch noch so so lange. 
Naja dafür gehts bald wie schon gesagt ein bisschen chaco in Kolding ärgern  
Da werde ich meinem Namen alle Ehre machen.
Ich freue mich trotzdem schon sehr auf den langeland Urlaub!!!!

Lg Kevin


----------



## schee (3. März 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*

Zwar nicht Langeland, aber T-11 Wochen bis Fyn.


----------



## sailor271063 (9. März 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*

Moin,
vom 30.6. - 6.7.2013 in Østerskov / Bukkemose.


----------



## Klempnerfischie (10. März 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*

Moin.Bin zurück von der Insel!!! Hatten eine supergeile Woche, biss auf die letzten Tage (Sturm ).#q
Die  Dorsche stehen an den Kanten der Fahrinne.Tip probiert mal die Alte-Fahrinne.!!!!
tiefe von 25-37 meter.
Und Wir haben für langeland recht  schwer  gefischt ,jigköpf bis 140g und pilker bis 150g.mit beifänger......wichtig......!!
|wavey:


----------



## pubaer67 (10. März 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*

bin ende Mai anfang Juni vielleichts klappts mal mit erfahrungsaustausch
gruß pubaer67


----------



## de Lumb (10. März 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*

Weiß jemand ob es schon wieder Wattis zu kaufen gibt auf LL?
Gruß de Lumb


----------



## bombe220488 (10. März 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*



Klempnerfischie schrieb:


> Moin.Bin zurück von der Insel!!! Hatten eine supergeile Woche, biss auf die letzten Tage (Sturm ).#q
> Die  Dorsche stehen an den Kanten der Fahrinne.Tip probiert mal die Alte-Fahrinne.!!!!
> tiefe von 25-37 meter.
> Und Wir haben für langeland recht  schwer  gefischt ,jigköpf bis 140g und pilker bis 150g.mit beifänger......wichtig......!!
> |wavey:



Hi, kannst du uns noch ein paar mehr Infos geben? Fahre jetzt zwar nicht aber neugierig bin ich trotzdem :m

Vielleicht etwas zum Ausgangspunkt Größe und Menge der Fische  

Danke


----------



## Hansen fight (10. März 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*



bombe220488 schrieb:


> Hi, kannst du uns noch ein paar mehr Infos geben? Fahre jetzt zwar nicht aber neugierig bin ich trotzdem :m
> 
> Vielleicht etwas zum Ausgangspunkt Größe und Menge der Fische
> 
> Danke



Ja genau was für Beifänger ;+
Bin in 6 Wochen in Spodsbjerg


----------



## Klempnerfischie (10. März 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*



Hansen fight schrieb:


> Ja genau was für Beifänger ;+
> Bin in 6 Wochen in Spodsbjerg


Beifänger in Peper(orange mit schwartzen punkten).Bagenkop raus links richtung fahrinne bis zur grünnen Tonne!! und die Alte fahrinne davor!!
Fische von gerade so biss----6kg+++++++++.


----------



## Multe (11. März 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*

Hej Kees, diese Veranstaltung wäre hier bei uns in Deutschland in dem Umfang ( leider ) nicht  machbar. Es war doch mehr ein "privates" Treffen von "Langelandverrückten". Absolut große Klasse was du da in Vrouwenpolder auf die Beine gestellt hast. Ich hoffe, im nächsten Jahr gibt es wieder solch eine Veranstaltung  - auch mit deutschen Besuchern.
http://www.zeevissenlangeland.nl/page/-foto-verslag-contactdag-10-maart-2013
SUPER  - der "Gummidorsch "
Viele Grüße
Walter


----------



## Baumi (12. März 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*

Am 16.03. nach Bukkemose.#q Muss wohl Fische beim Fischer holen:c


----------



## rule270 (12. März 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*

Hy
Bin anfang Juni 3 Wochen in Buckemose ,Grottevey. Wenn Bedarf snak wie mal
Rudi


----------



## rule270 (12. März 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*

wenn Du von bagenkoob aus links bis zuir grünen Tonne Fährst dann Siehst Du den Leuchtturm Fognbjerg. fahr ihn an bis Du die ca 20m linie erreichst. Dort solltest Du ein wenig Dich umsehen. Wenn Du vor die grüne Tonnefährst kannst du es am Wrack probieren?? auf der anderen Fahrrinnenseite ist die rote Tonne oberhalb ca. 1500m ligt noch ein wrack auch manchmal gut je nach Strömung.OK
Rudi


----------



## rule270 (12. März 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*

Versuch mal bei Morton Jans anzufragen, Haus & Boot.dk.


----------



## TeichgrafOB (12. März 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*

Mahlzeit!
Kurze Frage:
Hat der Nicolaj in Spodsberg schon die Boote frei im März?
Danke
Grüße
Felix


----------



## Multe (12. März 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*

Hej Felix, Nikolaj startet jetzt am WE mit den PENN - Meerestagen und somit ist auch dann die Saison 2013 eröffnet. Eine Woche später folgt dann das 7. DAM - Meeresevent bei IBI - Bootsverleih.
Nikolaj lässt sich zu jedem Saisonstart etwas besonderes einfallen.
Die Teilnahme an den Veranstaltungen ist übrigens kostenlos.


----------



## carlsberg (13. März 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*

Alle die am wende hoch fahren dicke sachen einpacken. Schaut mal in die webcam von spodsbjerg rein. Schnee ohne ende und wenn man es richtig erkennen kann müsste das eis im hafen sein .


----------



## Multe (13. März 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*

Hej carlsberg, ist doch gut, wenn der Hafen zugefroren ist. Da fangen wir eben *EISSCHOLLEN* :q:q:q:q! 
Mal sehen, ob man die auch filetieren kann.;+;+


----------



## bombe220488 (13. März 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*

geht bei euch die Webcam gerade? bei mir lädt der und lädt und lädt aber 
es passiert nüscht 

http://de.webcams.travel/webcam/1319978738-Wetter-Bridge-from-Funen-to-Langeland-Rudkøbing

hab dafür die entdeckt aber das ist nun lange nicht so spannend für uns Angler wie der Hafen ;-)


----------



## carlsberg (13. März 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*

|supergri  das werden aber große  fille . Aber man brauch kein tiefkühler.
Hej  multe du fährst doch nicht auch hoch oder. 

Hi bombe geh auf spodsbjerghavn.dk dort kannst du direkt im Hafen schauen  wie die Lage ist .


----------



## Multe (13. März 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*

@carlsberg, bin schon unterwegs


----------



## wanadu (13. März 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*

schon auf dem Weg..... Du hast es gut, ich muss noch bis Anfang September warten.......


----------



## bombe220488 (13. März 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*



carlsberg schrieb:


> |supergri  das werden aber große  fille . Aber man brauch kein tiefkühler.
> Hej  multe du fährst doch nicht auch hoch oder.
> 
> Hi bombe geh auf spodsbjerghavn.dk dort kannst du direkt im Hafen schauen  wie die Lage ist .



Genau dort hab ich es ja versucht aber bei mir wurde vorhin nichts angezeigt die Tage vorher war's kein Problem


----------



## Multe (13. März 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*

webcam läuft wieder.
http://daenemark.fish-maps.de/userbericht/langeland-3-neue-webcam-im-hafen-spodsbjerg-3162.html


----------



## carlsberg (13. März 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*

Wie du bist schon unterwegs ? Das ist nicht nett! Ich muss  Arbeiten und der shit  Winter gibt einfach nicht auf. Bestell schöne grüße  an  Nikolaj . Und lass mal was von dir Hören. 

Wünsche einen schönen Urlaub.

Her bombe das Problem habe ich auch öfter  mal.


----------



## Multe (13. März 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*

@carlsberg, werde Nikolaj schöne Grüße von dir ausrichten.
Ich werde mich auf alle Fälle einmal melden.#6
Ich hoffe, sehen wir im Sommer wieder und vielen Dank für die netten Wünsche.


----------



## Spedi123 (13. März 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*



bombe220488 schrieb:


> Genau dort hab ich es ja versucht aber bei mir wurde vorhin nichts angezeigt die Tage vorher war's kein Problem


 
Tagsüber "klemmt" das öfter mal. Sind wohl zu viele auf der Seite, die es nicht mehr abwarten können und die Sucht zumindest mit einem Blick auf die vertraute Umgebung lindern wollen. Abends läuft die Cam eigentlich ohne Probleme.


----------



## shorty 38 (14. März 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*

Leider zu spät!

Aber heißt der Leuchturm nicht Keldsnor, wenn man von Bagenkop links rausfährt?

MFG Shorty und ich lebe noch!!!!!!!


----------



## AlexM (14. März 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*

Wie bereits geschrieben bin ich auch ab Samstag auf Langeland / Bagenkop. Nur leider soll das Wetter ziemlich windig werden, was habt Ihr denn für Schlechtwetterpläne? #c
Brandung?
Forellensee?
Schleppen in Ufernähe?
Meerforellenblinkern?
Alkohol? |rolleyes


----------



## Multe (14. März 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*

Hej AlexM, nicht nur der Wind wird böse, es soll dazu auch noch reichlich Schnee geben. Warte erst einmal ab, wie es sich wirklich entwickelt.
Der P&T ist zu dieser Jahreszeit noch nicht besetzt d.h. es gibt nur "Restbestände" an Forellen vom letzten Jahr. Ist auch noch zugefroren.
Brandung? bei den Minustemp. werden die Ringe gleich dicht sein - auch mit allen Hilfsmitteln.
Schleppen? bei dem Wind  - unmöglich -
Mefoangeln ? wäre u.U. eine Lösung - Wassertemp. im Moment etwa 
2°C - nicht der Renner für Mefos
Alkohol?  auf *keinen* Fall
Sollte es mit dem Wetter wirklich sooo schlimm werden, so gehen wir bei Thomas in den Laden, schauen uns aktuelle Angelfilme von LL an, fachsimpeln und bauen Rigs für Mefos mit Springerfliege und aktuelle Pilkvorfächer.
Das wäre eine Lösung und Thomas hat da bestimmt nichts dagegen.


----------



## AlexM (14. März 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*

Meinst du das Wetter ändert sich noch wesentlich? Die Vorhersage meint seit Tagen erst Sturm, dann Schnee oder Regen. 
Wir können auch nicht jeden Tag im Angelladen sitzen, das macht mich nicht glücklich...


----------



## buttweisser (14. März 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*

Hallo AlexM,

so lange es Nachts nur ein paar Grad Minus ist, kannst Du in die Brandung gehen. Da friert nichts zu. Nur die Würmer solltest Du gut vor Frost schützen, sonst hast Du Salzstangen statt Wattwürmer.

Gruß  Uwe


----------



## carlsberg (14. März 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*

Hej  kees  wo bekommt man den dorschgummi zu kaufen?
 In welchen gewichten und Größen gibt es ihn


----------



## Multe (14. März 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*

@carlsberg, schau einmal hier
http://www.kinetic-fishing.com/default.aspx?pageId=270


----------



## Hoffi1986 (14. März 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*

aber warum steht da not for sale in denmark
? gibt es die in dänemark nicht oder dürfen sie es aus irgendeinem grund nicht?


----------



## Hoffi1986 (14. März 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*

hi leute hat jemand einen tipp für eine günstige unterkunft in spodsbjerg nur über ostern? ich will spontan los, aber kein großes haus von novasol nehmen.

gruß


----------



## chaco (14. März 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*

über ostern spontan???? denke  das wird schwer, vieleicht über IBI???


----------



## carlsberg (14. März 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*

Jo  super hätte sie aber viel lieber in kleiner und weniger  gram . Warum kommen  denn nicht mal leichtere auf den Markt für Ostsee Leo s . Immer alles für Norwegen.  Solche Gummi s mal ab 120 gram  das wäre geil . 
Ausser es ist so eine Strömung wie letztes Jahr.


----------



## Multe (14. März 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*

@ Hoffi - wegen dem Bleiverbot in DK 
Die dänischen Händler dürfen keine bleihaltigen Köder verkaufen - nur noch die Restbestände die sie haben.
@carlsberg, mal sehen was sich machen lässt. Nur 120gr ist zu leicht. Aber um die 200gr müsste passen.


----------



## carlsberg (14. März 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*

Wenn das funktioniert wäre das eine super Sache. Aber warum kommen immer  nur  Gummi s ab 350 g auf den markt . 
Bin ab 20 Juli auf LL  noch jemand dort ?


----------



## XxBenexX (14. März 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*

Ich erst ab 3.8 oder über Pfingsten...

Gruss Bene


----------



## Multe (14. März 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*

@carlsberg, das kommt von den vielen Norge Anglern. Die gehen damit auf Heilbutt. Diese Fangerei wurde richtig gepuscht und die Industrie hat dann natürlich mit den passenden Ködern nachgezogen. Lassen sich das auch sehr gut bezahlen.
Da können wir paar LL Verrückten schlecht mithalten.


----------



## vdausf (15. März 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*

Hey Multe,

bin dieses Jahr leider nicht mit am Start!
Meine Kollegen fahren am 23. los.

Allen da oben viel Petri und Glück mit dem Wetter!!!

Gruß Volker


----------



## Multe (15. März 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*

Hej Volker, schade, das du nicht dabei bist. Die Kollegen sollen sich einfach bei mir melden. Ich denke, es sind die vom letzten Mal.
Gruß nach Faulbach


----------



## vdausf (17. März 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*

Moin Multe,
ja genau die gleichen Verdächtigen, plus Nachwuchs.
Mein Nachwuchs geht vor.
Hoffe bei mir klappt es nächstes Jahr wieder!?

Gruß nach LL


----------



## Multe (17. März 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*

Die sollen aber auch ein Kartenspiel mitnehmen, falls sie nicht raus zum Angeln können. Diese Woche sieht es auf alle Fälle sehr schlecht aus. Der Wind bläst ohne Ende und die nächsten Tage kommt noch viel Schnee dazu.
Volker, dem Nachwuchs musst du aber gleich das Meer zeigen ( und natürlich sofort nach der Geburt eine Angel ins Bett legen ) damit er sieht wo er sich später einmal austoben kann.
Gruß Walter


----------



## Multe (18. März 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*

@chaco, ganz Langeland liegt in den "Schneewehen":q:q
Willst du nicht zum Üben kommen?
Gruß an Corinna#h


----------



## Ostseeteufel (18. März 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*

[FONT=&quot]Hallo Multe,[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]ihr habt es ja richtig nett. Der Ofen ist bestimmt am glühen![/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]Da macht ja nicht einmal das Eisfischen freude oder![/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]Leider ist die Web Cam tagsüber nicht erreichbar,[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]oder so frequentiert das sie schon  die weise Fahne schwingt![/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot] [/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]Euch noch gute Erholung und baldige Wetterbesserung![/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot] [/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]Gruß aus der Heimat!#h[/FONT]


----------



## Multe (18. März 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*

Hej Lars, viele werden mich jetzt erschlagen - aber ich liebe solch ein Wetter mit richtig viel Wind dabei - KLASSE.#6#6
Aber die armen Kerle, die halt nun mal nur eine Woche hier auf der Insel sind, die tun mir schon richtig leid. 
Habe deshalb auch um 10 Uhr bei Thomas im Laden einen Film laufen lassen und mit den Anglern gefachsimpelt. Kam sehr gut an.
Viele Grüße von den "Schneemännern"|wavey:


----------



## chaco (18. März 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*

alder sack, hier ist auch genug schnee, muss jede nacht raus! aber tolle bilder!!sollte es losgehn, muss ich den august-urlaub abrechen, und ganzzzzzzzzzz schnell nach hause!!


----------



## Multe (18. März 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*

@Rüdi schau einmal - deine Treppe ist total zugeeist.
Im August wirst du das schon schaffen.
Wir helfen auch beim Trinken.
Gruß an die "Zwillinge" und immer schön in der Nacht horchen!!!|bla:|bla:|bla:|supergri


----------



## chaco (18. März 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*

tolles bild, bestimmt arsch kalt................ist claus draussen?


----------



## Multe (18. März 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*

Nicht bei dem Wind#d#d


----------



## carlsberg (18. März 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*

Sieht garnicht so kalt aus.|bigeyes|bigeyes. Ihr arme schwei...   . Das wird wohl auch nicht besser diese Woche.  Aber wann war es das letzte mal im März so schlimm.


----------



## tosa76 (18. März 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*

Scheiss auf Frau Holle!!!:r

Freitag Abend fahren wir los. Wenn es sein muss mit Schneeketten


----------



## Multe (19. März 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*

@tosa das ist die richtige Einstellung. Bis dahin ist alles vorbei und der Frühling kommt.
@carlsberg vor 12 Jahren war das auch so.


----------



## carlsberg (19. März 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*

Hoffe dann auch das es ein super sommer wird da oben. Wann soll es denn besser werden.  Die web cam ist auch eingefroren.  Da geht nix


----------



## buttweisser (19. März 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*

Vielleicht hat der starke Wind der letzten Tage auch was gutes. Hoffentlich hat sich dadurch der Laichdorschräuber Mielitz mit seiner MS Rügenland vor LL "verkrümelt".


----------



## gründler (19. März 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*

SMS aus Langeland heute morgen 7.17Uhr:

Sind eingeschneit nix geht mehr,können seit Sonntag nicht raus "Sturm",mußten schon das Ferienhaus freischaufeln soviel Schnee.Straßen sind alle dicht (nix auto fahren) und keine Räumung in sicht.
Evtl.heute mittag können wir raus,Wind soll abflauen.
Melde mich heute abend oder morgen wieder. 



Das ist die aktuelle lage direkt aus Langeland laut der truppe die da gerade oben ist. 

#h


----------



## Multe (19. März 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*

webcam ist nicht eingefroren sondern einfach überlastet.
Sonst allerschönstes Winterwetter mit Schneeverwehungen und Wind.


----------



## Der Goldaal (19. März 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*

Eigentlich sollte es am 30. Bei Frühlingstemp. Losgehen. Fahren werden wir natürlich. Aber ich wollte weder Laichdorsche noch Eisbären jagen. Das kann ja eine "Interessante" Woche werden.

Mein Mitleid an Alle die jetzt dort sind.
Ich denke dass an Mefo Angeln auch nicht zu denken ist.Oder !?!?
|uhoh:


----------



## DasaTeamchef (19. März 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*

ich hab noch 11 Tage bis zur Abreise, aber ab 28.03. soll es ja wärmer werder


----------



## Multe (19. März 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*

@Goldaal, wegen der starken Schneeverwehungen kommst du auf LL an keinen Strand mehr dran. In der letzten Woche lief es auf der Westseite sehr gut und viele hatten 5-6 Mefos im flachen Wasser auf Wobbler mit Springerfliege.
Dorsche hätten soweit alle abgelaicht. Also keine Laichdorsche mehr.
Am Nachmittag waren schon die ersten mit dem Boot draussen - war aber eine brutale Strömung.


----------



## tosa76 (19. März 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*

Die Idee mit den Schneeketten war vielleicht doch nicht so verkehrt...

Bis Samstagmorgen müssen die Straßen geräumt sein! 

Das Wetter scheint sich auch allmählig zu stabilisieren, wenn man der Prognose von windfinder.com Glauben schenken darf...

Ich bin jedenfalls noch guter Dinge :m


----------



## Multe (19. März 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*

Keine Angst Torsten, der Schnee wird weniger. Nur der WIND .......???
Aber das wird alles Anfang nächster Woche viel besser.
Wir sehen uns.
Gruß Walter


----------



## XxBenexX (19. März 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*

Die Woche ist nicht der Wetterhit.... 

Vorhersage NO 4-5 zum Wochenende O 5


Ich habe ja noch ein paar tage hoffe das sich der Wind bis dahin ausgetobt hat ....


----------



## Multe (19. März 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*

Ruhig Benedikt, wird schon.


----------



## XxBenexX (19. März 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*

Hab ja noch 8 Wochen bis dahin wird das wetter stabiler.

Walter und wie du schon geschrieben hast schlechtes wetter ist nur was man draus macht...


----------



## tom_saywer (19. März 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*

ja leute ich bin vom 6.4-13.4. in bagenkop wollte dieses jahr mal auf mefo, seht ihr da chancen??


----------



## Multe (19. März 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*

Bevor der Schnee und der Wind kam, waren die Fänge auf der Westseite der Insel sehr gut. Im Moment kommt man halt an keiner Stelle an den Strand wegen den Schneeverwehungen. Ich hoffe aber, das es die nächsten Tage wieder klappt.


----------



## Greenhorn (19. März 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*

Moin, wir reisen am 30. in Spodsbjerg an. Ich drücke allen, die diese/nächste Woche da sind, wettertechnisch die Daumen.


----------



## tom_saywer (20. März 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*

also wenn mefo dann westseite ? ok von bagenkop aus irgendwelche hotspots #h


----------



## merlo (20. März 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*

Hallo Multe |wavey:, wir wünschen EUCH ALLEN bessere "Anglerbedingungen". Auch bei uns spielt das Wetter verrückt.#d
Wir waren im Süden unseres Landes. Du glaubst es nicht,  es hatte am  vergangenen Montag/Dienstag gegen 50 cm Schnee in der Region Lugano. 
Machts gut #h, bis im August. Gruss merlo


----------



## Multe (20. März 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*

Hej Fritz, es ist halt nur für die Angler schlimm, die leider nur eine  Woche hier sind. Sollte das dann auch im Jahr der einzige Angelurlaub  sein, so ist das noch schlimmer.:r
 Wie du uns ja kennst, nehmen wir es so  wie es kommt. 
Gestern haben sie in den dän. Nachrichten gesagt, dies  wäre der kälteste März in den letzten 26 Jahren. Voer 12 Jahren gab es  Mitte März auch einmal solch starke Schneefälle.
Bis Heinz kommt ist alles überstanden.#6
Viele Grüße in die Schweiz#h
Gruß Walter


----------



## Multe (20. März 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*



tom_saywer schrieb:


> also wenn mefo dann westseite ? ok von bagenkop aus irgendwelche hotspots #h



hier ist alles eingeschneit und keiner kommt an den Strand.
Also kann ich dir leider keine aktuellen Hot Spots nennen. Sollte sich das die nächsten Tage ändern poste ich es natürlich.
Gruß
Multe


----------



## tom_saywer (20. März 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*



Multe schrieb:


> hier ist alles eingeschneit und keiner kommt an den Strand.
> Also kann ich dir leider keine aktuellen Hot Spots nennen. Sollte sich das die nächsten Tage ändern poste ich es natürlich.
> Gruß
> Multe


 
supi werde diesen thread aktiv verfolgen, wenn ich in dänemark die möglichkeit habe schick ich auch n paar bilder. #6


----------



## Multe (20. März 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*

Bilder von der "Lage" gibt es hier
http://www.fyens.dk/article/2266361:Langeland--Snestorm--Sneen-danner-driver-paa-Langeland
links unten in der Ecke des Bildes die 7 anklicken so seht ihr die Bilder


----------



## Dorsch-Tom (21. März 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*

Hallo Multe!
Das sieht ja furchterregend aus da oben im Moment. Hoffe, daß Ihr Euch nicht den ...... abfriert.
Hoffentlich ist das bis August weg wenn merlo und ich oben sind!

Grüße aus der Pfalz
Tom


----------



## vdausf (21. März 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*

Hallo an alle,

zum Thema webcam's im Hafen.
Bei mir funktionieren sie am schnellsten, wenn ich auf "Rückgänging" (blauer Pfeil) und dann wieder "Vorwärts" gehe...
probiert's einfach mal aus!

Gruß
Volker


----------



## Dorsch-Tom (21. März 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*

Hej, des funzt tatsächlich.  Danke für den Tip.|rolleyes
Gruß
Tom


----------



## grasschwein (21. März 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*

Moin Moin, 
bei uns läuft die Uhr auch. Werden am 28.03. wie jedes Jahr für 14 Tage in Fredmose aufschlagen, um die Dorsche zu überlisten. 
Wünschen allen die bei diesem sch.... Wetter ausharren noch bessere Tage! Ab Ostern soll ja wenigstens der Frost verschwinden und es erträglicher werden. Also man trifft sich vielleicht in Bagenkoop. Bis die Tage#h
Andreas


----------



## Multe (21. März 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*

@ Tom frieren ist nicht schlimm, nur die meterhohen Schneeverwehungen. Du kommst nirgends hin.
Waren heute 2 Std draussen und hatten 41 schöne, abgelaichte Dorsche bis 91cm.
Die Tage sind schon etliche Angler mit dem Auto in den Graben gerutscht oder in den Schneewehen stecken geblieben. Gerade habe wir welche freigeschaufelt.
bis zum Sommer
Gruß Walter


----------



## benkk (21. März 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*

Hi Multe,
von wo seit ihr rausgefahren, mit Kutter/Boot, wie lange bist du noch da oben.

Bis die Tage


----------



## Multe (21. März 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*

@benkk,wir fahren nur von Spodsbjerg aus und natürlich mit dem Kleinboot. Wir bleiben noch die ganze nächste Woche.
So sah es auf dem Boot aus - auch das GPS war fast eingeschneit.|uhoh:


----------



## tom_saywer (21. März 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*

das nenn ich mal hart, aber wenn fische bis 91 cm drin sind ist das ja fischersherzerwärmend. von spodsbjerg südlich oder nördlich gefangen?


----------



## benkk (21. März 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*

@multe,danke für die promte Antwort.
Bin ab dem 30.03. da. Ich glaube unser Haus hat kein WLAN, gibst da irgendwo ne Möglichkeit-

Gruß 
Bernd


----------



## Multe (21. März 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*

tom_saywer, wir waren rechts. So etwa 1000m südlich des gelben Turms. Aber auch nördlich vor der grünen Boje wurde gefangen. Die Holländer haben einen Dorsch von 4,25kg bei Thomas wiegen lassen. 
@benkk, Zugriff hast du im Hafen von Spodsbjerg. Kostet ein paar Kronen.


----------



## micha24 (21. März 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*

das W- Lan im hafen war letztes jahr kostenlos !


----------



## buttweisser (22. März 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*

Wieviel Angeler wart Ihr denn mit den 41 schönen Dorschen in 2 Stunden, 10 oder 20?


----------



## Multe (22. März 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*



buttweisser schrieb:


> Wieviel Angeler wart Ihr denn mit den 41 schönen Dorschen in 2 Stunden, 10 oder 20?



Tja, nur meine Frau und ich#6


----------



## Suppi (22. März 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*

Glückwunsch!!
In welcher Tiefe stehen die Dorsche aktuell?|kopfkrat
Unsere Truppe wird ab 30.03. von Bagenkop aus den Dorschen nach stellen! Im letzten Jahr waren wir eine Woche später an der Südspitze und haben in Küstennähe bei einer Wassertiefe von 5-8m sehr gut gefangen. Ich hoffe, dass sich die Wetterlage etwas beruhigt und die Kollegen, die aktuell Vorort sind, noch einige Dorsche an Land bringen können! 

Gruß aus der Wetterau
Suppi


----------



## Multe (22. März 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*

@Suppi, grüße in die Heimat.
Alle Dorsche, auch unsere, wurden in  einer Tiefe von 25m gefangen. Es haben auch einige im Flachwasser  probiert - aber ohne Erfolg. Nächste Woche kannst das natürlich schon  wieder anders aussehen, denn akteull haben wir "etwas" harten Wind  (9m/sec. ). Die sollen aber Schneeschaufel mitbringen, damit sie ans Wasser kommen.
So sieht es gerade vor Spodsbjerg aus. Wir kommen gerade von Svendborg und auf dem Weg nach LL sind weite Strecken der Stzraße zugeweht.;+


----------



## Suppi (22. März 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*

Na Toll,

den Winterurlaub verbringen wir normalerweise in den Bergen!|bigeyes
Da es in der nächsten Woche auch nicht gerade wärmer wird, müssen wir wohl ne Schneefräse mitbringen!
Aber, wie sagt man so schön ... nur die harten kommen in den Garten!!:q

Beste Grüße an alle Langelandfans!!#h


----------



## tosa76 (22. März 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*

Hallo zusammen,
Auto ist gepackt und in ner Stunde geht es los. Wir bringen das warme Wetter und Sonnenschein aus Süddeutschland einfach mit!

Sonnige Grüße Torsten


----------



## Spedi123 (22. März 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*



tosa76 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> Auto ist gepackt und in ner Stunde geht es los. Wir bringen das warme Wetter und Sonnenschein aus Süddeutschland einfach mit!
> 
> Sonnige Grüße Torsten


 

Gute Idee! #6
Wir warten noch 2 Wochen ab und werden dann nachrücken.


----------



## Multe (22. März 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*

@spedi, die anderen Schnee schaufeln lasssen #d#dund dann die Dorsche ernten....#:


----------



## Spedi123 (22. März 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*



Multe schrieb:


> @spedi, die anderen Schnee schaufeln lasssen #d#dund dann die Dorsche ernten....#:


 
Ja genau! So ähnlich hatte ich mir das gedacht. Ich habe aber auch so langsam genug von dem Winterwetter.
Wenn man nur Schnee schaufeln müsste und dann wenigstens angeln könnte... |kopfkrat  Aber wenn man die Berichte hier so liest, scheint ja die Anreise nach LL schon ein Abenteuer. 
Mal schauen, in 14 Tagen kann ja noch viel passieren und im Moment überwiegt noch der Optimismus. 

Schönen #h nach LL


----------



## Multe (22. März 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*

@Spedi, am Nachmittag war die Strecke  Tåsinge - Siø - Langeland stellenweise stark zugeweht. :r Sogar im Radio haben sie gewarnt.|krach:
Aber in 2 Wochen kann ja alles dicht sein.


----------



## tom_saywer (22. März 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*

und ihr sagt auf 25 m sind die dorsche unterwegs? was für größen schießen denn da unten so rumm ?


----------



## Multe (23. März 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*

alle +60cm


----------



## Loomi (23. März 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*

Moin,

Das hört sich mit den Fängen ja gut an.
Bin am 23.4. für ein Woche mit meiner Truppe in Bukkemose.

Bis dahin sollte das Wetter besser sein|rolleyes


Mfg Loomi


----------



## gründler (23. März 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*

Heimfahrt 10uhr LL heute morgen.

Lg


----------



## tom_saywer (23. März 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*

ja +60 ist ein ordentliches küchenmaß :g

jungs ihr könnt euch sicherlich denken wie es mir geht... ich muss noch 2 wochen warten, ich räume die kiste ein und wieder aus schau nach ob alles drin ist stelle die ruten von einer ecke in die andere ......und dann merke ich das nur 20 minuten rumm sind und ich immer noch soooooooo lange warten muss. what a ... !

bis dahin lese ich hier und freue mich auf spannende posts von euch


----------



## Spedi123 (23. März 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*



Multe schrieb:


> @Spedi, am Nachmittag war die Strecke Tåsinge - Siø - Langeland stellenweise stark zugeweht. :r Sogar im Radio haben sie gewarnt.|krach:
> Aber in 2 Wochen kann ja alles dicht sein.


 
Dann reise ich mit dem Traktor oder der Schneefräse an.
Solange die Ostsee nicht zugefroren ist, gibt es immer eine Lösung... Nur die Lüftung könnte Petrus mal 2 Stufen zurückschalten!


----------



## Stulle (23. März 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*

#h grüße erst mal 

eure schnee bilder machen ja nicht gerade hofnung das ich meinen resturlaub da oben im wohnmobil verbringen kann #t

auch wenn die fang berichte die finger kribbeln lassen:m


----------



## Multe (23. März 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*

Bei dem Wind und den -5°C die es heute morgen waren, kommt man leider wieder nicht raus.
War aber nicht schlimm, denn so haben wir in Kolding das Fly Festival 2013 besucht.
 Ihr glaubt nicht, wieviel Menschen, auch sehr viele Deutsche , sich da getummelt haben. Um 10.00Uhr bei der Eröffnung war die Halle schon rappelvoll.


----------



## Stulle (23. März 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*

#q urlaub---> tonne


----------



## Multe (23. März 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*

Schau doch mal bei DMI - wird bestimmt besser mit dem Wetter. Jedenfalls keinen Schnee mehr.
Haben heute schon - nach einer Woche - wieder die Sonne gesehen.


----------



## spodsbjerg (23. März 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*

Hallo Walter.......bist du mit deiner Frau Ende Juli Anfang August auch wieder Vorort? 
Gruß


----------



## Stulle (23. März 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*

ich wollte in meinem wohnmobil übernachten 5°+ währ schon schön#t


----------



## Hoffi1986 (24. März 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*

Hi Leute,

aufgrund der anhaltenden Witterung habe ich mein Ostertripp abgesagt und wir werden im Mai nach Langeland. Unfassbar. selbst über Ostern ist ja mit Minusgraden und Schnee zurechnen. Nikolaj hat gesagt, dass es sehr schwierige Bedingungen sind und wenn er es sagt ist was dran.

Haltet alle durch. Hoffe ihr habt wenigstens ein paar Stunden zum Angeln in der Woche!!!


----------



## derporto (24. März 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*

Geht mir genauso. Hatte ursprünglich eine Woche Mitte April geplant. Habe storniert und das Ganze auf Mitte Mai verschoben. Selbst wenn wir jetzt Plusgrade im zweistelligen Bereich bekommen wird die See Mitte April kaum mehr als 3 Grad haben. Wirklich Wahnsinn dieses Jahr. Mitte Mai dürfte sich alles wieder normalisiert haben und Wassertemperaturen von 8-10 grad sind realistisch. Dann dürfte sollte auch das Brandungsangeln wieder Sinn machen. Aktuell scheint ja gar nichts zu gehen, was kein Wunder ist bei 0-0,5 Grad WT.


----------



## Stulle (24. März 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*

nach dem ich jetzt einige wetter berichte gesehen hab wird es wohl biss über ostern so bleiben und dann aufwärts gehen|bigeyes
tut mir leid für alle die schon da sind hoffendlich fährt der ein oder andere kutter rauß #h


----------



## Multe (24. März 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*

@Spodsbjerg, nein, wir kommen erst am 17.August.
Heute habe ich, bei herrlichem Sonnenschein, versucht einmal an den Strand zu kommen. Hat auch geklappt - aber die Mefos hatten keine Lust.


----------



## Nxr Mxxrxsxnglxr (24. März 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*

Hallo Leute
Bin neu im Forum aber seit 1987 Langelandbesessen.Muß mich erst einmal hier einarbeiten. Tolle Beiträge. 
Gruß aus Nordhessen  Rudolf


----------



## Multe (24. März 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*

Anfang April werden wieder vor Langeland Minen aus dem 2. Weltkrieg von der dänischen Marine gesucht. Erst im letzten Jahr wurden etliche Minen gefunden und vor der Südspitze Langelands gesprengt.
Bei der suche nach Minen im Samsø Bælt wurden jetzt 11 Minen gefunden und gleich gesprengt.
Die Marine vermutet noch etwa 15 000 Minen in dänischen Gewässern.


----------



## Suppi (25. März 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*

Hallo, unsere Truppe kommt am 30.03. nach Langeland und wir hoffen auf besseres Wetter!
Bin mal gespannt, in welchem Bereich die Minensuche statt findet!
Für die nächste Woche haben sie ja weiterhin kaltes Wetter angekündigt.#q
Nun ja, solange der Wind nicht so heftig bläst kann ich damit leben.
Könnt Ihr zurzeit von Spodsbjerg mit den Booten rauß fahren?


----------



## Multe (25. März 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*

@Suppi, wie es aussieht - heute gegen Mittag vielleicht ( ??? ).
Im Moment bläst es noch etwas.


----------



## Suppi (25. März 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*

Ich drücke dir die Daumen!!:m


----------



## Dorsch-Tom (25. März 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*

Hallo Walter!
Ich frier im Geiste mit Euch.....
Viel Erfolg und Spass#6
Gruß
Tom


----------



## Stulle (25. März 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*

#:#:#:#:

Ich hoffe mal das mit dem Pilken klappt 

Fangmeldungen werden innigst erwartet hier


----------



## DasaTeamchef (25. März 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*

Moin zusammen,

in 5Tagen......müssten wir es über die Brücke geschafft haben!
Vermietet jemand Schneeketten???

@Multe - a) Glückwunsch zum Fang b) sind die Ferienhäuser in Spodsbjerg "Drejet" denn überhaupt erreichbar???

2Wochen Langeland.....ich hab es mir verdient!!!! Und ich halte es wie schon von jemandem geschrieben:

So lange die Ostsee nicht zugefroren ist - kann gefischt werden!!! (Natürlich kann der Wind hier noch den Strich durch die Rechnung machen)

Seit bestimmt 4Wochen guck ich fast täglich auf die Web-Cam und lechzte den auslaufenden Booten hinterher.....


Viele Grüße
Frank


----------



## Stulle (25. März 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*

Wind und Themperatur vorhersage Langeland

Ab dem nächsten Wochende sollte der wind fast komplett einschlafen und die Themperaturen steigen laut div. Webcams sind die Hauptsraßen frei von Schnee


----------



## benkk (25. März 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*

@Stulle,
na hoffentlich haben die recht:m


----------



## Multe (25. März 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*

Heute hat das mit dem Wind nicht geklappt. Bläst wie verrückt und draussen sind 2m hohe Wellen. 
@  Dasa, wenn du eine Schaufel dabei hast wird es klappen. Erst heute morgen haben wir wieder einen ausgegraben. Letzte Woche lagen alleine im  Drejet an einem Tag 4 Autos im Graben.|krach:
Gestern war innerhalb kurzer Zeit der Hafen voll mit Eis - blieb zum Glück aber nicht lange.
Im Moment wird die Lage etwas besser. Das Bild ist von gestern.
Für Morgen hat DMI jetzt 6m/sec. gemeldet - ob das so stimmt??
Wenn wir mit dem Boot nicht raus können, geht es nach Fünen auf Mefos.#6


----------



## DasaTeamchef (25. März 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*

Eigentlich gehöre ich zu den "Glückskindern" was Reisen angeht! Kann mich noch an den Sommer erinnern, wo meine Nachbarn den Keller 2x ausgepumpt haben während ich auf LL mir den Pelz fast verbrannte....

Das Foto was Multe gepostet hat zeigt aber, das meine dänische Wetterfee wohl noch erkältet ist.....es wird Samstag sicher noch Schnee liegen, auch wenn es wärmer wird.....

Ich liebe Schnee, wenn er um die Alpen herum bleibt.....


----------



## DasaTeamchef (25. März 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*

Aber mal zur Einstimmung für die anderen:

ich habe nun 55 Pilkvorfächer fertig, 180 Jigs normal, und 45 große sind vorgeknüpft

3 Shimano II Spin mit neuer Stroft R8 bespult

für den Fall das es "nur" auf Platte gehen kann, habe ich 270 Haken die bereits beködert und tiefgeroren sind

so heiss wie ich bin - müsste der Schnee im Umkreis von 5m schmelzen!!!


----------



## tom_saywer (25. März 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*



DasaTeamchef schrieb:


> Aber mal zur Einstimmung für die anderen:
> 
> ich habe nun 55 Pilkvorfächer fertig, 180 Jigs normal, und 45 große sind vorgeknüpft
> 
> ...


 
und da hab ich gedacht, ich bin fanatisch #a


----------



## Der Goldaal (25. März 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*

Ja ja ja. Wer es glaubt wird selig. So Leute jetzt vergesst mal diese Unwetter Berichte und raus mit der Wahrheit (kleiner Scherz) . Ich fahre am Samstag noch oben und möchte keine Horror Szenarien mehr hören. :c :c :c :c  #q|krach:
Solange man raus fahren kann, werden wir schon das beste draus machen, so hoffe ich. Wenn ich die Bilder so sehe, muss man sich allerdings Gedanken machen, seinen Unterschlupf überhaupt zu erreichen. Ich hörte von Leuten, die angeschrieben wurden, dass ihre Häuser aus Sicherheitsgründen nicht beziehbar sind (andere dän. Insel). Also mein Mitleid gelten denen, die dort sind und nicht raus fahren konnten. Das ist echt ärgerlich. Vielleicht muss man sich wieder an Winter gewöhnen, und das er uns lange beschäftigt. Viel Glück allen denen, die dieses Wochenende starten  

Bis dann


----------



## Stulle (25. März 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*

Tiefgefrohrene köder ;+


----------



## wanadu (25. März 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*

Leute, macht euch doch nicht verrückt.
Am Wochenende wird die Uhr umgestellt, da ist es Abends noch eine Stunde länger Hell......also habt ihr eine Stunde mehr Zeit zum schneeschippen :m


----------



## Multe (25. März 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*

hej Goldaal, letzte Woche wärst du mit dem Auto nicht an dein Haus Haus gekommen.
Jetzt ist die Lage viel entspannter.
Auch die schlimme Stelle im Drejet und die Einfahrt Løjtnantvænget sind wieder gut befahrbar.
Morgen geht es auf alle Fälle raus.
Vielleicht sogar in der Badehose - es soll +5°C werden - unvorstellbar.
Dafür aber in der Nacht -8°C.
Hier steht alles in den Startlöchern.


----------



## Greenhorn (25. März 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*



DasaTeamchef schrieb:


> Aber mal zur Einstimmung für die anderen:
> 
> ich habe nun 55 Pilkvorfächer fertig, 180 Jigs normal, und 45 große sind vorgeknüpft
> 
> ...


 
Moin DasaTeamchef,

da bist Du ja "chefmäßig" vorbereitet. Sieht fast so aus, als ob Du den einen oder anderen Abriss mit einkalkuliert hast...

Wir sind auch am 30.3. da. Wenigstens gehen wir nicht über Bord, wenn wir mit dem Hintern auf der Bank festfrieren. 

Und lass mal lieber die Platten in Ruhe, diese Löschblätter zu Ostern würden in der Pfanne wirklich eine traurige Figur abgeben.

Bis dahin alles Gute und viel Spaß beim dmi-update-beobachten... und gute Anreise natürlich...

Gruß
Greenhorn


----------



## spodsbjerg (25. März 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*



DasaTeamchef schrieb:


> Aber mal zur Einstimmung für die anderen:
> 
> ich habe nun 55 Pilkvorfächer fertig, 180 Jigs normal, und 45 große sind vorgeknüpft
> 
> ...


|good:|good:|goodann pass aber lieber auf das sich die Vorfächer nicht kringeln wenn du sie erneut anfaßt.


----------



## Nxr Mxxrxsxnglxr (25. März 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*

Hallo Langelandfreunde
Bin bis jetzt immer ohne GPS klargekommen. Will mir ein kleines Handgerät zulegen um bei Rausfahrten evtl. Wrackbestimmungen machen zu können.Hat jemand Erfahrung mit EINFACHEN Geräten? Gruß Rudolf


----------



## Spedi123 (25. März 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*



Nur Meeresangler schrieb:


> Hallo Langelandfreunde
> Bin bis jetzt immer ohne GPS klargekommen. Will mir ein kleines Handgerät zulegen um bei Rausfahrten evtl. Wrackbestimmungen machen zu können.Hat jemand Erfahrung mit EINFACHEN Geräten? Gruß Rudolf


 
Hatte einige Jahre das GPS 76 von Garmin im Einsatz.
Das Gerät zeigt die Position und die zurückgelegte Strecke (ohne Kartendarstellung). Man kann ganz einfach Positionen speichern und jederzeit wiederfinden oder über die Trackaufzeichnung bei einer erfolgreichen Drift den Startpunkt neu anfahren. 
Bin seit 2 Jahren auf das GPS 78s mit elektronischer Seekarte umgestiegen. Das hat den Vorteil, dass man interessante Stellen über die Karte direkt ansteuern kann, ohne die Koordinaten eingeben zu müssen. 
Hätte das GPS 76 oder auch noch ein GPS Map 76s (mit Strassenkarte Europa) abzugeben. 
Alles Weitere gern per PN.


----------



## Suppi (26. März 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*

Hallo Multe,

ich wünsche dir heute viel Erfolg beim Fischen!! :vik:
Gib mal ne Rückmeldung zu deinem Trip!
Es würde mich interresieren, in welcher Tiefe sich die Dorsche zurzeit aufhalten!
Hoffentlich volle Kisten und wenig Seegang!!!!#h


----------



## tom_saywer (26. März 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*

ja unbedingt einen kleinen rapport, bin schon gespannt. aber immerhin könnt ihr raus. wünsche euch einen super seetag. #h


----------



## DasaTeamchef (26. März 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*

Schön das Multe uns wieder Mut macht (Haus erreichbar - und Badehosenwetter, da +5Grad)! Da nehm ich glatt ein Handtuch mit auf See, wegen der Schweissperlen!

Seit Wochen guck ich auf die Wetterkurve und freute mich das es nun wärmer wird (tagsüber)

@Greenhorn: Klar rechnet man auch mit Abrissen, aber ich nutze auch kein gefischtes Vorfach ein zweites mal! Zu ärgerlich, wenn man deshalb einen "Schönen" verliert!


----------



## Suppi (26. März 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*

Hallo, ich habe heute die Webcam nicht aus den Augen gelassen!|supergri
Es sind einige Boote ausgelaufen und Richtung süden gefahren.
Ich hoffe ihr könnt in den nächsten Tagen weitere Streifzüge unternehmen und viel Fische fangen!#6
Freue mich schon über einen Bericht vom heutigen Angeltag!

Noch 3 Tage, dann legen wir los!!!!#h

Gruß
Suppi


----------



## dorschkillercr (26. März 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*

hallo an alle,

ich lese laufend von den webcams in spodsbjerg kann sie allerdings nirgendwo finden.
wer kann mir helfen?#6


----------



## DasaTeamchef (26. März 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*

über www.bootsverleih.dk findest Du alle möglichen Links


----------



## DasaTeamchef (26. März 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*

und hier die Slipanlage:

http://spodsbjerghavn.dk/?vm=29013&mname=webcam2_S


----------



## Helmut Wölker - Browningteam Bayern (26. März 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*

bei uns gehts am 7 Mai ab Heiligenhafen los Richtung Langeland mit der MS "Alten Liebe". Wir werden das ganze Belt unsicher machen, und jede Nacht nen anderen Hafen anlaufen


----------



## tom_saywer (26. März 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*

die webcams machen wohl mehr als nur mut und der osterhase bringt dann noch die passenden temperaturen mit


----------



## dorschkillercr (26. März 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*

hallo

ich möchte mich für die prompte antwort bei euch bedanken

 gruß dorschkillercr#6


----------



## Multe (26. März 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*

Heute war ich zum Glück NICHT mit dem Boot unterwegs. Aber viele die auf dem Belt waren hatten sehr schöne Dorsche. Eine Gruppe von 4 Mann hatte etwa 30kg Filet. Das habe ich im Filetierraum gesehen als ich von meine Meerforellentrip zurückkam.
Da allerschönster Sonnenschein war habe ich mich spontan  entschlossen auf Meerforelle zu gehen. Das war auch mein Glück, denn ich hatte  in nur 5 min. 4 Forellen am Haken. So etwas habe ich noch nie erlebt. Zum Schluß  hatte ich dann 8 Stück.
2 Dänen die extra von Tåsinge nach LL kamen hatten  ebenfalls Erfolg. Der eine hatte beim 3. Wurf eine kleinere und kurz später  eine von 42cm. Der andere Däne fing eine von 61cm und dann kam den Rest des  Tages nichts mehr.
Aber Morgen geht es den Leos ans Fell.


----------



## XxBenexX (26. März 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*

Walter mein Glückwunsch zum erfolgreichem Angeltag... habt ihr ja doch noch glück mit dem Wetter .

Dann mal Petri für morgen


----------



## Spedi123 (26. März 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*

@Multe
Dickes Petri zu den Forellen!
Lass aber noch welche schwimmen. Ich würde in 14 Tage doch auch mal gern eine fangen. In den letzten Jahren hat es nie so wirklich geklappt. Entweder war das Wetter so gut, dass wir dann doch lieber mit dem Boot auf Dorsch unterwegs waren oder es kamen so Aussagen wie "bis vor 2 Wochen war gut, jetzt läuft nix mehr" oder "es ist noch zu kalt, dauert wohl noch 2 Wochen". (Obwohl zu kalt bei aktuell 0° Wassertemperatur wohl nicht sein kann. Noch etwas weniger und der Blinker sinkt nicht mehr ab...) 
Wenn das Wetter bzw. der Wind so bleibt, wird die Mefo in diesem Jahr auf jeden Fall mal mehr als nur "Plan B" und ich denke mit etwas Einsatz und Glück klappt das hoffentlich auch mal.


----------



## DasaTeamchef (27. März 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*



Spedi123 schrieb:


> @Multe
> Dickes Petri zu den Forellen!
> Lass aber noch welche schwimmen. Ich würde in 14 Tage doch auch mal gern eine fangen. In den letzten Jahren hat es nie so wirklich geklappt. Entweder war das Wetter so gut, dass wir dann doch lieber mit dem Boot auf Dorsch unterwegs waren oder es kamen so Aussagen wie "bis vor 2 Wochen war gut, jetzt läuft nix mehr" oder "es ist noch zu kalt, dauert wohl noch 2 Wochen". (Obwohl zu kalt bei aktuell 0° Wassertemperatur wohl nicht sein kann. Noch etwas weniger und der Blinker sinkt nicht mehr ab...)
> Wenn das Wetter bzw. der Wind so bleibt, wird die Mefo in diesem Jahr auf jeden Fall mal mehr als nur "Plan B" und ich denke mit etwas Einsatz und Glück klappt das hoffentlich auch mal.


 

Moin!
Wußtest Du nicht....an Deiner Haus und Hof Strecke war es gestern gut, im näheren Umkreis letzte Woche, und im Ausland vor zwei Wochen.....

grinsende Grüße


----------



## DasaTeamchef (27. März 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*

Langeland....es tut sich was! Dank Multe und seinen Berichten schlägt das Herz wieder höher. Gute Ergebnisse beim Dorscheln und "Sternstunden" beim Mefofischen....es ist als könnte ich Langeland schon riechen.....wenn Multe weiter so berichtet wird mir noch das Herz aus der Brust fliegen ;-)


----------



## tom_saywer (27. März 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*

jetzt muss uns der multe nur noch verraten wo er die mefosession gestartet hat?  natürlich nur wenn er das möchte. ;-)


----------



## DasaTeamchef (27. März 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*

ich vermute er war an "der Schulter"


----------



## Stulle (27. März 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*

Ganz einfach der Blinker muss ins wasser dann kann man auch mefos fangen 

Aber ernsthaft gute tips kann dir wohl keiner geben bei meiner letzen tour haben mir zur mittags zeit 4 türken mit fressbox und 30€ angel eine gut 60er Mefo vor der nase weck gefangen (beim ersten wurf). Am nächsten tag war ab mittags biss kurz vor sonnenuntergang jeder hot spot von "experten" besetzt die stur das wasser peitschten um dann nichts zu fangen währen ich, nachmittags, bei strahlendem sonnenschein bei fast jedem wurf ein dorsch dran hatte. Um ca 11 uhr nachts konnte ich noch eine 50er raus holen.


----------



## Suppi (27. März 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*

Freut mich, dass die Meerforellen wieder aktiv sind!
Stehen die Dorsche immer noch bei 25 Meter?
Für die nächsten Tage haben sie ja weniger Wind gemeldet, da kann man immer rauß fahren!:m

Ich wünsche Euch viel Petri Heil


----------



## chaco (27. März 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*

walter alte hecke, hast ja doch noch ein super tag erwischt!! corinna kommt wohl mit im august!! du kannst ja dänisch,für alle fälle!!!! LG RÜDI


----------



## carlsberg (27. März 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*

Hi Leute wer hat Erfahrung mit dem echolot eilt5 oder mit dem hummingbird 581 xi hd di . Kann mich nicht so recht entscheiden welches ich jetzt holen soll. 
Kann mir jemand helfen mir die Entscheidung leichter zu machen .

Ein dickes Petri die alle oben sind und viel Glück


----------



## tom_saywer (27. März 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*



Stulle schrieb:


> Ganz einfach der Blinker muss ins wasser dann kann man auch mefos fangen
> 
> Aber ernsthaft gute tips kann dir wohl keiner geben bei meiner letzen tour haben mir zur mittags zeit 4 türken mit fressbox und 30€ angel eine gut 60er Mefo vor der nase weck gefangen (beim ersten wurf). Am nächsten tag war ab mittags biss kurz vor sonnenuntergang jeder hot spot von "experten" besetzt die stur das wasser peitschten um dann nichts zu fangen währen ich, nachmittags, bei strahlendem sonnenschein bei fast jedem wurf ein dorsch dran hatte. Um ca 11 uhr nachts konnte ich noch eine 50er raus holen.


da gebe ich dir recht, nur wer angelt kann fisch fangen, was ne phrase. mir geht es nur darum alle infos zu bekommen die mir als greenhorn weiterhelfen könnten. ich hoffe das ich die boardigemeinde, nicht all zu sehr nerve #h


----------



## Stulle (27. März 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*

|evil: Das war keine Phrase im moment ist kein fisch da ne stunde Später besackt sich einer wie noch nie im leben #q

Gulstav war immer fängig, an sonsten schön den strand absuchen. Mefos wurden schon an den Absurdesten stellen gefangen#h


----------



## Multe (27. März 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*

Sorry Jungs, leider etwas spät. Aber wir waren zum Essen eingeladen und das Filetieren hat heute etwas länger gedauert.
Heute wurde wieder südlich vom gelben Turm sehr gut gefangen. Wir hatten auch gleich wieder die Kiste voll. Es waren heute fast alles große Dorsche - alle um die 80cm. 
Fast alle Boote lagen da auf engstem Raum. Einige kamen aber mit den Wellen nicht klar, da die wirklich leichte Strömung gegen den Wind lief. Man konnte aber mit 85gr. angeln. Pilker lief und Beifänger waren wieder TOP - mit Jig und Gummi nur 1 Dorsch.
Die wenig Dorsch hatten haben einfach viel zu schwer (+300gr) gefischt.
Auf morgen und Freitag freuen wir uns jetzt schon - denn - es gibt NEUSCHNEE.


----------



## tom_saywer (27. März 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*

ein dickes petri. .............ich hasse schnee.


----------



## Multe (27. März 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*

@chaco, mach dir keinen Kopf, werde schon helfen wenn es soweit ist - wenn es sein muss auch auf der Ostsee, wenn du gerade deinen +10kg Dorsch drillst.
Sollte ich es nicht alleine schaffen ( gibt ja ZWEI !!! ) wird mir  Fritz hoffentlich dabei helfen.
Eine gute Sache wäre es ja - du hättest dann 2 echte Dänen in der Familie.
Versprochen - die Angelausrüstung bekommen sie von mir geschenkt.


----------



## carlsberg (27. März 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*

Lasst noch 1 oder 2 ü 80 für mich drin musst dieses Jahr mein Rekord von 106 cm schaffen.


----------



## Spedi123 (27. März 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*



DasaTeamchef schrieb:


> Moin!
> Wußtest Du nicht....an Deiner Haus und Hof Strecke war es gestern gut, im näheren Umkreis letzte Woche, und im Ausland vor zwei Wochen.....
> 
> grinsende Grüße



Den Spruch "gestern war gut" habe ich in der Vergangenheit doch öfter mal gehört. Gerade bei den Kutterkapitänen an der deutschen Ostseeküste scheint das die Standardantwort auf alle Fragen zu sein.
Aber die aktuellen Ergebnisse von Multe lassen ja hoffen.
Ich habe auch keine Ahnung, wie ich die nächsten 10 Tage noch überstehen soll, bis es endlich losgeht... #c


----------



## DasaTeamchef (28. März 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*



Multe schrieb:


> Sorry Jungs, leider etwas spät. Aber wir waren zum Essen eingeladen und das Filetieren hat heute etwas länger gedauert.
> Heute wurde wieder südlich vom gelben Turm sehr gut gefangen. Wir hatten auch gleich wieder die Kiste voll. Es waren heute fast alles große Dorsche - alle um die 80cm.
> Fast alle Boote lagen da auf engstem Raum. Einige kamen aber mit den Wellen nicht klar, da die wirklich leichte Strömung gegen den Wind lief. Man konnte aber mit 85gr. angeln. Pilker lief und Beifänger waren wieder TOP - mit Jig und Gummi nur 1 Dorsch.
> Die wenig Dorsch hatten haben einfach viel zu schwer (+300gr) gefischt.
> Auf morgen und Freitag freuen wir uns jetzt schon - denn - es gibt NEUSCHNEE.


 

He Multe,

das klingt ja nach einer kurzen Anfahrt zum Dorsch, wenn bereits südlich der Ansteuerungstonne Spodsbjerg gefangen wird. Tu uns, die Samstag anreisen, doch bitte einen Gefallen, dreh die Heizung hoch und lass Deine Fenster auf. Dann taut der Schnee gleich wieder weg.....

Viele Grüße
Frank


----------



## Multe (28. März 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*

Hej Dasa, der Schnee blieb heute (leider ) aus. Dafür soll nun in der Nacht etwas kommen.
Heute haben wir nicht sehr lange angeln müssen, denn die Dorsche meinten es sehr gut mit uns. Nach 2 Std. hatten wir genug. Es war von der Größe her der beste Tag. Wir hatten nur Fische zwischen 75 - 80cm. 
Nur 2 waren kleiner und die durften natürlich wieder zurück. Fast alle Dorsche waren voller Heringe, denn die ware sehr stark etwas über Grund unterwegs.
Mit Jigkopf und Gummi ging wieder gar nichts. Nur mit 85 - 100gr schweren Pilkern haben wir gefischt. Die Dorsche gingen auf Pilker (Farbe - egal )sowie auch auf Beifänger.
Der Dude Worm von Quantum waren heute sehr fängig, sowie rot/blaue Twisterschwänze.
Auf Mefo habe ich es am Nachmittag auch noch einmal probiert. Wurde aber eine Nullrunde. Die anderen Mefoangler an dieser Stelle ebenfalls.
Für nächste Woche hat DMI ja bestes Angelwetter vorhergesagt.
@carlsberg , keine bange es gibt noch genug Fisch.
gruß Multe


----------



## Hansen fight (28. März 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*

Danke für die Berichte,scheint ja z.Z.gut zu laufen 
Wir sind in 3 Wochen auch wieder da oben.
Sind schon ganz heiß und Inhalieren jeden Bericht.
Gibt es auch Fischbilder ?
Gruß Christoph


----------



## Multe (28. März 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*

@Hansen, ich mag das nicht so mit den "Fangfotos"
Ich mache viele Produktaufnahmen- aber mit dem Fisch in der Hand eher nicht.


----------



## Multe (28. März 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*

das ist meine Art Bilder zu machen. Hier der Dude Worm - der heutige TOP Köder.#6
aktuell schneit es gerade wieder.:c


----------



## Suppi (29. März 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*

Hallo, glückwunsch zu dem erfolgreichen Angeltag!!#6
Stehen die Dorsche immer noch recht tief?
Sind schon größere Heringsschwärme unterwegs?
Wir fahren heute Nacht um 01Uhr los, und werden die Gegend um Gulstav unsicher machen!|supergri
Kennt jemand von Euch ein paar erfolgversprechende Stellen in dieser Gegend?;+

Gruß
Suppi


----------



## DasaTeamchef (29. März 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*

OK, schlecht geschlafen......mein Herzschlag hat mich immer wieder aufgeweckt. Rausgeguckt - hier schneit es auch!

Man bin ich heiss.....endlich wieder Leos......


----------



## DasaTeamchef (29. März 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*

Webcam aktuell - so wie es scheint ist kein Boot von IBI raus! 3-4 Mann stehen neben der Slippe und überlegen ob sie einen Schneemann bauen sollen oder doch rausfahren......schlechte Sicht - aber kaum Wellen


----------



## Multe (29. März 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*

hier ist das Tor zum Dorsch (BILD ):vik:
Wir haben heute auch erst einmal ausgeschlafen ( tun wir aber sonst auch  immer) Fahre jetzt noch die Kiste mit dem Abfall raus und stelle somit  den Dorschfang bis Mitte August ein. Auch wenn es vom Wetter nicht  gepasst hat, haben wir bei den 3 Ausfahrten mehr als gut gefangen. #6
Wichtig  war auch diemal wieder, mit dem richtigen Köder und der passenden  Technik am richtigen Platz. Diese Pos. fahre ich nun schon 12 Jahre,  immer mit dem gleichen Erfolg an.
Die Sonne kommt gerade raus :vik::vik:und wenn ich dann das Booot nach sauber habe, werde ich es noch einmal auf Mefos probieren.
Gruß Multe


----------



## DasaTeamchef (29. März 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*



Multe schrieb:


> hier ist das Tor zum Dorsch (BILD ):vik:
> Wir haben heute auch erst einmal ausgeschlafen ( tun wir aber sonst auch immer) Fahre jetzt noch die Kiste mit dem Abfall raus und stelle somit den Dorschfang bis Mitte August ein. Auch wenn es vom Wetter nicht gepasst hat, haben wir bei den 3 Ausfahrten mehr als gut gefangen. #6
> Wichtig war auch diemal wieder, mit dem richtigen Köder und der passenden Technik am richtigen Platz. Diese Pos. fahre ich nun schon 12 Jahre, immer mit dem gleichen Erfolg an.
> Die Sonne kommt gerade raus :vik::vik:und wenn ich dann das Booot nach sauber habe, werde ich es noch einmal auf Mefos probieren.
> Gruß Multe


 

Gute Heimreise Multe!!!
Wir werden ein ganz paar Dorsche da lassen!!!! So hast Du Mitte August noch welche....lach! Du bist immer am westlichen Rand (Langelandseite) der Fahrrinne geblieben - oder?


----------



## Stulle (29. März 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*

Naja für das verkorkste wetter habt ihr ja noch ganz gut gefangen#6

Im mai sind na noch ein paar Brückentage:vik:


----------



## Stulle (29. März 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*

Laden sie Alte fotos hoch oder ist in Spodsbjerg kaum noch schnee  wie ich alle beneide die erst am We hoch fahren :c


----------



## Multe (29. März 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*

@Dasa, ja wir waren nur auf der Landseite gleich an der ersten Kante.

@Stulle, teilweise die Sonne hat die beiden letzten Tage einiges weggefressen. Nur wo die starken Verwehungen waren da liegt es noch richtig gut.
Aber im Moment gibt es Nachschub - ist nicht viel und bleibt auch nicht liegen.
Gruß Multe


----------



## DasaTeamchef (29. März 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*

Webcam aktuell - zwei IBI Boote am Steg.......heissen Tee holen????


----------



## Multe (29. März 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*

@Dasa, NEIN, die haben nur einen großen Wagen gebraucht um die Dorsche in den Putzraum zu bringen.
Lief sehr gut heute - am Nachmittag war fast "Ententeich".


----------



## DasaTeamchef (29. März 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*

@Multe - meine PN kam an?


----------



## tom_saywer (29. März 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*



Multe schrieb:


> @Dasa, NEIN, die haben nur einen großen Wagen gebraucht um die Dorsche in den Putzraum zu bringen.
> Lief sehr gut heute - am Nachmittag war fast "Ententeich".


....neid !!


----------



## carlsberg (29. März 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*

Wenigstens eine kleine Entschädigung  zum Wochen Wechsel. Bei dem Sau Wetter was überall  herscht .
Petri  Jungs


----------



## DasaTeamchef (30. März 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*

4Std noch.....ob ich alles mitkriege?


----------



## DasaTeamchef (30. März 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*

nicht mehr ganz 2 Std - Webcam aktuell....Ententeich und keiner ist los.....tztztz


----------



## XxBenexX (30. März 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*

Da kann sich aber einer nicht mehr in zaum halten  

Uffgeregt


----------



## DasaTeamchef (30. März 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*

Jepp!!! Ich hoffe meine Hinterachse übersteht die 384KM - nu fahren gleich zwei raus


----------



## DasaTeamchef (30. März 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*

Scheinenalles Langschläfer zu sein - dem ersten Boot folgen gleich die nächsten drei.....und ich starte gleich......natürlich wird es wieder einen Bericht ach dem Urlaub geben - vielleicht sogar mit "Heinzelmännchen".....


----------



## Dorsch-Tom (30. März 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*

Frank!
Viel Erfolg und Spass da oben....pass auf , daß Du Dir nicht den....
abfrierst.|supergri
Aber so heiß wie Du bist , sehe ich da keine Gefahr!|rolleyes

Gruß
Tom


----------



## Stulle (30. März 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*

Viel spaß @DasaTeamchef wenn ihr euch verfolgt fühlt ist das mein neid :q


----------



## MefoProf (30. März 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*

Moin, 

wie weit muß man denn zur Zeit so rausfahren? 

lg


----------



## sandre (30. März 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*

Hi,

wir fahren Anfang Mai zum ersten Mal nach Langeland und ich bin schon ganz kribbelig. Lese hier schon lange interessiert mit und freue mich über die größtenteils konstruktiven Beiträge #6. Macht es Sinn, Pilker u.ä. vor Ort (im Angelladen) zu kaufen? Und wie sieht es mit dem Einsatz eines Driftsacks aus, verwenden ihn viele oder ist dies i.d.R. nicht nötig? Wie sieht es mit der Landung der Fische aus, Kescher oder doch Gaff? Bin aus Gründen der Fairness dem Fisch gegenüber eher für's Keschern. Was meint ihr? Wie sind eure Erfahrungen mit Dropshot auf Dorsch? Ich danke euch im voraus für eure Antworten.

Gruß Ron#h


----------



## mirko.nbg (31. März 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*

Nach drei Jahren Erfahrung,habe ich noch keinen Driftsack gebraucht.
Du treibst ja mit der Strömung. Wir Fischen in der Regel mit 60-80 gr. Gummifische,wenn ich lese das manche 250gr Pilker brauchen...... Was mache ich falsch????

Wir sind wie jedes Jahr die 2 Wochen vor Pfingsten da!

Bis dahin Petri Heil

Gruss Mirko


----------



## heinzi (31. März 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*

Wir Fischen in der Regel mit 60-80 gr. Gummifische,wenn ich lese das manche 250gr Pilker brauchen...... Was mache ich falsch????

Du bist zur falschen Zeit dort 
Ich war vor 2 Jahren im August vor Spodsbjerg und kam teilweise mit 250g nicht runter. Ich habe aber schon Zeiten erlebt da brauchte ich gerademal 60g Pilkerchen. Mal schauen wie es dieses Jahr im August wird. Ich bin auf jeden Fall vorbereitet.


----------



## Nxr Mxxrxsxnglxr (31. März 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*

Allen Langelandfahrern Frohe Ostern und viel Petri.Noch 100 Tage dann 4-6Wochen Angeln bis die Arme schmerzen.


----------



## Kössi (31. März 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*

Wir haben den Driftsack grundsätzlich dabei, ob wir ihn nutzen oder nicht entscheiden wir auf dem Wasser. Konnten dadurch schon leichter fischen als ohne Driftsack, außerdem driftet man länger über einen Schwarm.  Wenn ihr einen habt nehmt ihn mit, was soll er an Land?


----------



## Kössi (31. März 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*

Wir haben den Driftsack immer an Bord, ob wir ihn nutzen oder nicht entscheiden wir auf dem Wasser. Wir konnten dadurch schon leichter fischen als ohne, außerdem driftet man länger über einen Schwarm. Wenn ihr einen habt, nehmt ihn mit. Was soll er an Land? Kössi


----------



## Zwergbarsch (31. März 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*

Die Erfahrung von Heinzi kann  ich teilen. Im letzten September brauchten wir auch 250g, um in den tiefen Rinnen über 30m, Grundkontakt zu bekommen. Wir waren damit auch sehr erfolgreich, ich fing sogar einen Leng mit 75 cm. Bei starker Strömung und starkem Wind darf es ruhig mal ein Gramm mehr sein. Um sicher zu gehen, sind eine leichte und eine mittlere Ausrüstung zu empfehlen. Bin mal gespannt, wie das Ende April aussieht.


----------



## sandre (31. März 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*

Ok, dann wird der Sack mitgenommen. Zu den anderen Fragen, gafft ihr größtenteils oder keschert ihr? Pilker und ähnliches im Angelcentrum Langeland kaufen oder vorher bei uns in De ordern?

Gruß Ron


----------



## carlsberg (31. März 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*

Wo ihr vielleicht noch drauf achten solltet das der Sack  dann auch die passende Größe für das boot hat. Wir habe auch ein Driftsack er ist bloß für  die Grossen Boote  6,99m zu klein. Es gibt meine ich 3 verschiedene Größen an Driftsäcke  für Boote  von  2 m bis 6.99m.

Mit dem Gaffen ist Geschmack Sache. Wir haben Ca. Vor 3 Jahren angefangen ein kescher  mit zu nehmen. Beim kescher sollte man drauf achten das die Maschen groß genug sind .  Oder aus voll Gummi ist noch besser da bleibt kein drilling  drin hängen.


----------



## carlsberg (31. März 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*

Im angelcentrum ist es halt etwas teurer. 
Schau mal bei bsf - pilker .de rein  und dann die pilker von Pilkmaxx. Kann ich nur empfehlen . Oder du gehst zu deinem Dealer dich eindecken .


----------



## sandre (31. März 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*

Danke carlsberg #6,dann schau ich mich mal bei bsf um. Hab vom Kutterangeln noch ein paar Kieler Blitze (Spitzkopf, Kiel und Danmark), die gingen auf dem Kutter ganz gut, die nehm ich auf jeden Fall auch mit.

Gruß Ron #h


----------



## Stulle (1. April 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*

Wozu Überhaupt Gaff oder kescher die meisten kann man per hand holen und an sonsten Gaffen durchs maul/kiemen


----------



## MAKKMASTER (1. April 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*



sandre schrieb:


> Danke carlsberg #6,dann schau ich mich mal bei bsf um. Hab vom Kutterangeln noch ein paar Kieler Blitze (Spitzkopf, Kiel und Danmark), die gingen auf dem Kutter ganz gut, die nehm ich auf jeden Fall auch mit.
> 
> Gruß Ron #h



Hallo Ron,
Nimm auch ein paar Schwere Bleie mit....so 100-200 g.Damit kannst Du in der Abdrift Gut mit Beifänger Angeln !!!!
Auch mit Gufi am Jigkopf.....je nach Drift 80-100 g ist oft ganz Gut.....Farbe Rot-Braun-Rosa und Schwarz-Glitter....10-14 cm.
Hoffe ich konnte Dir ein wenig Helfen.
Wir sind ab 11.05.-18.05. vor Ort !!!
Gruß und Viel Petri-Heil !!!!!!!    Willi #6


----------



## bombe220488 (1. April 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*

grad keiner auf Langeland?
Wenn ich mir die Webcam Bilder so ansehe könnte ich heulen...
Sonnenschein und so wie es aussieht relativ ruhige See und ich sitz hier im Kämmerlein.... 

Also beim Schleppen würde ich nen kescher nehmen aber beim normalen Pilken oder Jiggen vom Kleinboot kann man die meist doch rausheben oder die großen die man dann vermutlich eh mitnehmen möchte gaffen.
Aber gegen einen Kescher (bootskescher Gummi) spricht eigentlich gar nichts.

Mfg


----------



## sandre (1. April 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*

Hallo Willi,

ja danke #6 mach ich. Dann seit ihr ja eine Woche nach uns da, wird schon werden. Bin sehr gespannt, ich hoffe wir bekommen Tips von Nicolai bzgl. Stellen und Navigation. Seekarte bekommt man doch auch bei ihm, oder? Verfügen die Boote über eine Fischkiste oder müssen wir da wat mitbringen? 

Bombe,

kleinere Dorsche heben wir natürlich so ins Boot, es ging mir um größere, ich bin mittlerweile nicht mehr so der Freund vom Gaffen. Finde Keschern irgendwie fairer dem Fisch gegenüber. Angelt eigentlich auch jemand mit natürlichen Fischen (z.b. Heringe oder Sprotten) an der Dropshotmontage? Würde mich sehr interessieren. Kenne das von Norwegen auf große Pollacks und Dorsche (auf Kleinköhler als Köder). Danke.

Gruß Ron#h


----------



## Stulle (2. April 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*

Fangt ihr so gut das ihr abends nichts mehr schreiben könnt |bigeyes


----------



## sandre (2. April 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*



Stulle schrieb:


> Fangt ihr so gut das ihr abends nichts mehr schreiben könnt |bigeyes



Stulle,
dat hab ich mich auch gefragt, aber kommt sicher noch. Sehr zuverlässig ist in dieser Hinsicht ja der Walter. Ich les dat immer sehr gerne. 

Gruß Ron#h


----------



## tom_saywer (2. April 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*

ja unbedingt ... ich brauche Input


----------



## buttweisser (2. April 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*



> Stulle,
> dat hab ich mich auch gefragt, aber kommt sicher noch. Sehr zuverlässig  ist in dieser Hinsicht ja der Walter. Ich les dat immer sehr gerne.



Ja der Genannte ist so zuverlässig, das er manchmal das was in der Angelwoche steht für LL anwendet. Der weiß nicht mal wie ne Mefo aussieht, aber er weiß genau wo und wie man diese Tiere fängt. In der AWO steht Mefo auf Springerfliege. Prompt kommt die Meldung "in Vesteregn Mefo auf Springerfliege" - ist allerdings schon 2-3 Wochen her. Gleichzeitig teilt er mit, das dort vor lauter Schneeverwehungen kein Mensch an den Strand kommt. Ein Schelm wer schlechtes dabei denkt. Auch soll kein Laichdorsch mehr gefangen werden. Ich kam am Ostersonnabend von LL zurück und konnte feststellen, das mindestens jeder dritte Dorsch voll mit Milch oder Rogen war. Wobei mehr Milchner gefangen wurden. Das waren aber nur Fische von untermaßig bis ca. 60cm Länge. Größere Dorsche waren immer ohne Laich bzw. Milch. Wir haben aber auch nur 6 Stück um die 65-75cm gefangen.

Es ist genug Dorsch da, man muß nur aufs Wasser kommen. In der Brandung ging nur Gulstav und ne Mefo hab ich auch gefangen.


----------



## Multe (2. April 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*

Fängt die schei... .. hier schon wieder an mit den Verleumdungen??
oder ist das wieder nur der Neid??
Ich weis, das es einigen nicht passt, das ich anderen helfe auf LL zu ihren Fischen zu kommen.
Du urteilst über jemanden, den du überhaupt nicht kennst und nicht weist was er in dieser Branche macht.
Wo habe ich jetzt etwas über Vesteregn und Mefos geschrieben ???


----------



## XxBenexX (2. April 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*

Ach Walter nicht aufregen, bringt eh nix wird immer mal wider sowas kommen...

Ist zwar nervig aber ich denk da steht man drüber, im Forum is schnell was geschrieben aber wenn se ein pers. treffen kommt nix .....

Das ist das Problem wenn man sich hinter einem Pseudonym versteckt kann man schnell großen Hals haben #6


Wie war denn dein Urlaub mal vom Angeln abgesehen ??


Gruß Bene


----------



## Multe (2. April 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*

Hej Benedikt, mich regt das schon lange nicht mehr auf, denn sonst würde ich hier nichts mehr posten und keinem mehr weiterhelfen.
Meist sind das nur solche Neider die versuchen das Board hier kaputt zu machen.
Solch einen Urlaub wie in diesem Jahr hatten wir hier noch nie. Von der Natur her, war es ein Traum - auch wenn man kaum ans oder aufs Wasser kam. Die z.T. meterhohen Verwehungen auf der einen Seite und der blanke Boden auf der anderen Seite - das war schon krass.
Das es im März mal 1 - 2 Tage gab wo schlechtes Wetter war ist normal.
Aber das hier - einfach ohne Worte.
Gruß
Multe


----------



## XxBenexX (2. April 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*

Das kann ich mir denken das es von der Natur her ein Traum war, und DK hat ja auch mehr zu bieten als nur Angelgewässer...


Mal sehen ob wir es nächstes Jahr mal schaffen zeitgleich auf LL  zu sein #6


Gruß Bene


----------



## Multe (2. April 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*

@Benedikt, ich habe alle meine Termine schon für 2014 auf LL fest.
Vielleicht machen wir wieder eingemeinsames Treffen mit Merlo, Kevin, Rüdi, Corinna und dem Rest.
Gruß Multe


----------



## vdausf (2. April 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*

Hey Walter,

bleib locker!
wer so heisst und womöglich des zeug auch noch gerne trinket.....naja...
LACH
Gruß
Volker


----------



## XxBenexX (2. April 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*

Dann kannst mir ja mal die Termine via PN schreiben, an einem Treffen hätte ich jedem Fall Interesse... Muß ich mich ja nur rechtzeitig um ein Haus und nen Boot kümmern...


Gruß Bene


----------



## carlsberg (2. April 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*

Nicht ärgern lassen. Solange es  immer nur vereinzelte leute sind die meinen stress machen müssen.  Kann mich nicht über Walter s tipps beklagen. 
Wäre auch an dem treffen interessiert.  Falls es vom Termin her bei mir passt. 

Hej Walter gestern abend gebucht. Bin vom 1.6 bis 15.6 auf LL
Hat leider im August nicht gepasst da wir im September nochmal für 1 woche hoch fahren. Und im Juli bin ich auch noch für 1 Woche oben. Vielleicht machst du ja noch ein spontane n Trip.


----------



## carlsberg (2. April 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*

Morgen wird das Echolot beim Echolotzentrum bestellt.Gute Empfehlung Walter! Sehr gute beratung dort. Kann ich nur weiterempfehlen


----------



## MAKKMASTER (3. April 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*

Hallo Walter,
Auch ich sage da nur.......nicht Aufregen !!!!!!!!!!!!!
Den 99 % der Angler hier sind Dankbar für deine Hilfe und deine Tipp´s .#6
Wünsche allen viel Petri-Heil !!!
Gruss Willi :q


----------



## Harrie (3. April 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*



Multe schrieb:


> Fängt die schei... .. hier schon wieder an mit den Verleumdungen??
> oder ist das wieder nur der Neid??
> Ich weis, das es einigen nicht passt, das ich anderen helfe auf LL zu ihren Fischen zu kommen.
> Du urteilst über jemanden, den du überhaupt nicht kennst und nicht weist was er in dieser Branche macht.
> Wo habe ich jetzt etwas über Vesteregn und Mefos geschrieben ???




Moin 
Walter

Good posting#6


Reg dich nicht auf,wir wissen doch deine Tipps zu schätzen.

Gruß
Harrie

P.s. 
Deine Abu schnurrt immer noch.


----------



## autoglas (3. April 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*

Hallo LL-Freunde  Winterschlaf ist  vorbei,und Ich bin schon im Angelfieber! im April der erste  Trip,die  nächsten folgen!!!!!!,Meerforelle war 2012 bescheiden,dennoch nicht   aufgeben heist die Devise,anbei noch ein paar Bilder vom Oktober  2012(trotz  aller unangebrachten Kritik im Juni,Baby  dorsche,Streckbank,alte Fotos  usw.egal!)die besten Fänge waren Keldsnor  15-40 Meter)Wir pilkten mit Pilker und  Gummi es hatte gebissen,http://www.anglerboard.de/board/glossary.php?do=viewglossary&term=93Petri Heil für 2013 melde mich im April mit neuen  Infos.|wavey: 
 		  		 		 			  			 				 					Miniaturansicht angehängter Grafiken


----------



## autoglas (3. April 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*

Hallo Multe Kopf hoch Angel rein und A.... l.....n,hab schon viele Infos vom Board erhalten,freu mich immer auf gute Berichte,mach weiter so Gruß Horst


----------



## Multe (3. April 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*

Hej Jungs, keine Angst ich bleibe euch schon hier im Board erhalten.

Ich kann leider auch nichts dafür, wenn mal wieder EINER Frust schiebt, nur weil er in LL kaum was gefangen hat.
Schaut mal hier:http://www.anglerboard.de/board/search.php?searchid=12176976
wieviel Tipps und Infos ( ohne die PN´s) er von mir erhalten hat.
Wenn das nun der Dank ist.......
Solche verlogenen Personen tun mir ganz einfach nur leid.
Gruß Multe


----------



## Helmut Wölker - Browningteam Bayern (3. April 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*

irgendwie funzt der link net....|bigeyes

Wir fahren die erste Woche im Mai mit dem Kutter quer durchs Belt... 
Was sollt ich denn bei meinen Ködereinkäufen noch berücksichtigen?

Mehr Blei, oder mehr Gummi?


----------



## chaco (3. April 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*

digga , ärger dich nicht über die verstrahlten !!  wir machen es einfach wie letztes jahr!! DEINE TIPPS, meine fische!


----------



## heinzi (3. April 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*



Multe schrieb:


> Fängt die schei... .. hier schon wieder an mit den Verleumdungen??
> oder ist das wieder nur der Neid??
> Ich weis, das es einigen nicht passt, das ich anderen helfe auf LL zu ihren Fischen zu kommen.
> Du urteilst über jemanden, den du überhaupt nicht kennst und nicht weist was er in dieser Branche macht.
> Wo habe ich jetzt etwas über Vesteregn und Mefos geschrieben ???



Hi Walter, ich kann mich auch nur nochmal bei dir bedanken. Ohne dich hätten wir den Dorsch 2011 wahrscheinlich nicht gefunden. 
Vermutlich verpassen wir uns dieses Jahr. Ich bin ab 10.08. in Spodsbjerg.
Gruß aus Leverkusen
Heinz


----------



## merlo (3. April 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*



buttweisser schrieb:


> Ja der Genannte ist so zuverlässig, das er manchmal das was in der Angelwoche steht für LL anwendet. Der weiß nicht mal wie ne Mefo aussieht, aber er weiß genau wo und wie man diese Tiere fängt. In der AWO steht Mefo auf Springerfliege. Prompt kommt die Meldung "in Vesteregn Mefo auf Springerfliege" - ist allerdings schon 2-3 Wochen her. Gleichzeitig teilt er mit, das dort vor lauter Schneeverwehungen kein Mensch an den Strand kommt. Ein Schelm wer schlechtes dabei denkt. Auch soll kein Laichdorsch mehr gefangen werden. Ich kam am Ostersonnabend von LL zurück und konnte feststellen, das mindestens jeder dritte Dorsch voll mit Milch oder Rogen war. Wobei mehr Milchner gefangen wurden. Das waren aber nur Fische von untermaßig bis ca. 60cm Länge. Größere Dorsche waren immer ohne Laich bzw. Milch. Wir haben aber auch nur 6 Stück um die 65-75cm gefangen.
> 
> Es ist genug Dorsch da, man muß nur aufs Wasser kommen. In der Brandung ging nur Gulstav und ne Mefo hab ich auch gefangen.



 Lieber Buttweisser!
  Was ist denn in dich gefahren, dass du so gehässig daher kommst? Beisst um dich, wie ein wild gewordener Kläffer! Ich finde, dass man sich auf dieser Plattform ruhig etwas kultivierter begegnen könnte!
  Gruss merlo


----------



## BlackDevyl (3. April 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*

Hallo zusammen,
für unsere Familie gehts am 12 April auch wieder zur Insel hoffe das Wetter wird gut und das 5 Jahr in Folge wird erfolgreich.
Ich habe mal an alle eine Frage die mir Google bisher nicht beantworten konnte.
Wo steht der Fisch ? Unter Verhalten habe ich einiges gefunden sicher auch durch Erfahrungen haben wir einiges ausprobiert. Sind jezt auch schon seit vielen Jahren Meeresangler und kennen uns auch etwas aus. Leztes Jahr war zugegeben unser schlechtestes. Auch unsere Partnergruppe, ein 4 Mann Team mit viel Erfahrung hatte keinen Erfolg. Und die fahren schon seit 10 Jahren zur Insel. Ich möchte mich gerne in den Fisch reindenken um Ihn dann auch fast immer zu finden. Kann mir da jemand weiterhelfen? Strömungverhältnisse, Windrichtungen, Untiefen
Wir werden dieses Jahr auch genaue Aufzeichnungen mit Gps machen.
Nächste Woche wollte ich mit Routenplänen am Pc anfangen.
Auch dafür wäre es nett wenn ich da etwas Hilfe bekommen könnte.

An alle einen netten Gruß 

und meldet euch mal wenn Ihr vom 12.4 bis 20.4 auch da seid.


----------



## Der Goldaal (3. April 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*

Ich möchte mich an dieser Stelle auch mal bei Walter alias Multe bedanken. Seine tips waren letztes Jahr Gold wert und sind es dieses Jahr genauso. Und wer sich etwas mit dem Geschäft beschäftigt wird bald fest stellen, dass besagter Multe weiss wovon er redet.

Ich weiss, dass erst nicht meine öffentliche Unterstützung braucht, aber schaden wird es auch nicht.

Außerdem ist das ein Hobby mit der oft launischen Natur.
Selbst wenn mal ein Tip nicht funktionieren sollte, kann man trotzdem höflich bleiben. Unfassbar.
Wir sind diese Woche auf LL:
Bis heute Mittag Top Wetter und Top Fänge . Dann kam der Wind auf und die Drift bereitete uns Probleme bei der Tiefe wo die Fische derzeit stehen.

@Multe
Ich war dann mal auf Mefos unterwegs. 3.Wurf und eine 45er. Danach leider nichts mehr. Aber das ist schon super so.  
Danke nochmal.


----------



## Multe (3. April 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*

@heinzi, ich komme eine Woche später - da sehen wir uns bestimmt.#h
Aber fang chaco und mir nicht die Fische weg.#d|gr:

Jungs, *danke* an euch alle, das ihr mir hier so den Rücken stärkt. :m
Aber bei übler Nachrede und Verleumdung muss man nicht still sitzen.
Gruß Multe#h


----------



## carlsberg (3. April 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*

Gefallen lassen darf man sich sowas nicht.
so habe heute mit Nikolaj geschrieben nur noch 1 mittleres boot für anfang bis mitte juni da. leider zu teuer für mich. also wer noch keins hat anrufen.
werde dann wohl mal mit dem kutter raus müssen,um die dorsche zu ärgern.


----------



## EA.SpOrTs (3. April 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*

Hi BlackDevyl werde auch vom 13.04 - 20.04 da sein.
Werde dann, dass erste mal auf Langeland sein 
Mit welchen Farben fischt ihr grundsätzlich?
Also bin vom Heiligenhafen rot/schwarz gewohnt.


----------



## tom_saywer (3. April 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*



Der Goldaal schrieb:


> Ich möchte mich an dieser Stelle auch mal bei Walter alias Multe bedanken. Seine tips waren letztes Jahr Gold wert und sind es dieses Jahr genauso. Und wer sich etwas mit dem Geschäft beschäftigt wird bald fest stellen, dass besagter Multe weiss wovon er redet.
> 
> Ich weiss, dass erst nicht meine öffentliche Unterstützung braucht, aber schaden wird es auch nicht.
> 
> ...



Und auf welcher Tiefe habt ihr gefangen ?


----------



## dorschii :) (3. April 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*

Ich bin ja mal auf die großen Fische von chaco gespannt  
Diesmal werden da hoffentlich die 10 Kg vor dem Haus hängen was chaco. :k


----------



## chaco (4. April 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*

naja dorschi viel hat ja nicht gefehlt an der 10 kg grenze! glaube so 800g  waren das.  du bist ja nicht oben  im august,  schade . in einer woche in kolding denk dran!!


----------



## Kössi (4. April 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*

Hi Multe, 
wenn ich gerade recht gelesen habe bist du ab dem 20.4. auf der Insel. Wir reisen auch am 20. an.  Wo seid ihr untergekommen, in Spodsberg so wie wir? Vielleicht sieht man sich ja mal und wir bekommen die heißesten Tipps direkt vor Ort.:m Wir alle sind für deine Beiträge hier im Thread dankbar, also laß dich nicht ärgern, manche wissens halt nicht besser!!#d  Gruß Kössi


----------



## carlsberg (4. April 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*

Hej EA schwarz rot gut. Auch pilker mit grün anteil , damit habe ich auch gute Erfahrungen gemacht.  Pink ist auch mittlerweile ein sehr beliebte farbe geworden.
Gummimak solltest du vielleicht auch mal  anteste in schwarz.


----------



## BlackDevyl (4. April 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*

Hallo EA sports,
mit den FArben konnten wir nicht unbedingt sehr große Unterschiede  feststellen haben aber pilker mäßig gelb, rot, silber , blau dabei Gewichte von 100 bis 200gr. teils starke drift da brauchste die Gummis sollen richtig gut laufen ich selber habe damit noch keine großen erfolge gehabt allerdings unser Partnerboot leztes Jahr Jigköpfe mit 60 bis 100gr und dann an langer Leine hinterm Boot her. Wollte an der Technik diesjahr feilen. Können uns gerne da treffen und nen Bier trinken dann kann ich dir ein bisschen mehr erzählen zu Angelplätzen und des weiteren. Empfehlen kann ich dir schon mal das du dir auf dein Smartphone ne gute gps software draufmachst die ist extrem wichtig. 
Bis dann gruß Manuel


----------



## Der Goldaal (4. April 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*

@ Tom Sawyer

Gefangen haben wir meistens zwischen 30 und 38m. Natürlich auch Ausnahmen, flacher oder tiefer.


----------



## Multe (4. April 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*



Kössi schrieb:


> Hi Multe,
> wenn ich gerade recht gelesen habe bist du ab dem 20.4. auf der Insel. Wir reisen auch am 20. an.  Wo seid ihr untergekommen, in Spodsberg so wie wir? Vielleicht sieht man sich ja mal und wir bekommen die heißesten Tipps direkt vor Ort.:m Wir alle sind für deine Beiträge hier im Thread dankbar, also laß dich nicht ärgern, manche wissens halt nicht besser!!#d  Gruß Kössi




@Kössi, da bist du leider 4 Wochen zu spät. Wir haben das Schneetreiben auf LL schon hinter uns.
Gruß Multe#h


----------



## tom_saywer (4. April 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*



Der Goldaal schrieb:


> @ Tom Sawyer
> 
> Gefangen haben wir meistens zwischen 30 und 38m. Natürlich auch Ausnahmen, flacher oder tiefer.



Oh !!? Das ist aber schon recht tief für langeland oder ? Naja wird wohl noch an der Wasser Temperatur liegen. Am Samstag geht's endlich los für mich da wir werden mal sehn


----------



## heinzi (4. April 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*

@heinzi, ich komme eine Woche später - da sehen wir uns bestimmt.
Aber fang chaco und mir nicht die Fische weg.

Super Walter, ich lach mich tot. Aber warte ab, für diese Jahr habe ich mir viel vorgenommen. Ich bin so ziemlich auf alles vorbereitet, zumindest gerätetechnisch. Ich habe auch keine Hemmungen den Boden des Beltes mit schweren Bleien und Gummifischen umzupflügen. Dieses Jahr wird es klappen, so oder so:m#h


----------



## Multe (4. April 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*

@ heinzi, da werden wir mal wieder ein großes *Boardietreffen* :vik:machen, denn es sind ja sehr viele in dieser Zeit auf der Insel.#6
Nur fangen darfst du nur Dorsche unter 10kg, sonst gibt es ÄRGER |gr:|gr:|gr: mit _*chaco *_:r. 
Der hetzt sonst seinen Bolle auf dich !!
Gruß Walter


----------



## Fozzy Bär (4. April 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*

Hallo zusammen bin neu bei angelbord.
Ich fahre am 12.04 für eine Woche nach Bagenkop. Was wird denn zurzeit gefangen, in welcher tiefe und welche Köder sind zur Zeit am besten?


----------



## carlsberg (4. April 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*

Hej Jungs da habe ich ja GLÜCK das ich vor euch da bin.  20.7 starten wir. letztes Jahr habe ich den +10kg gefange. dieses Jahr ist der + 12kg dran:vik::q


----------



## Kössi (5. April 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*

Hallo,
wie surft ihr in Dänemark im Netz? Holt ihr euch die Flat über einen dänischen Anbieter, wenn ja über welchen, bzw. über welchen Deutschen? Muß ich beim Stick auf irgendwas achten?  Gruß Kössi


----------



## Der Goldaal (5. April 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*

Wir wollten es heute nochmal wissen. Also um 6 raus. Aber es war schon recht ungemütlich bei den Wellen!!!
Die Drift war ideal, gebissen haben die Dorsche für eine knappe Stunde wie blöd. Aber als uns 3 bis 4 Wände aus Wasser, selbiges ins Boot spülten, waren wir uns einig, dass es zu heftig ist.
Kaum den Rückweg angetreten, kamen uns einige Boote aus dem Hafen entgegen.
Sind wir zu weich???
Nein, kaum an uns vorbei drehten sie auch wieder um. Das war sicher die beste Entscheidung.

Das war es dann wohl für diesen Turn.
Bis bald LangeLand.



@Kössi

Viele Häuse haben doch WLan
Ansonsten gibt es doch z.b. bei Aldi Auslandsflat für eine Woche oder 30 Tage


----------



## Nxr Mxxrxsxnglxr (5. April 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*



Kössi schrieb:


> Hallo,
> wie surft ihr in Dänemark im Netz? Holt ihr euch die Flat über einen dänischen Anbieter, wenn ja über welchen, bzw. über welchen Deutschen? Muß ich beim Stick auf irgendwas achten?  Gruß Kössi


Hallo
Ich habe mir meinen Stick am Anfang der Fußgängerzone  im Extra Electronicmarkt in Rudköbing geholt . Ist von Oister Danmark .Du kaufst einmal das Paket 499Kr. kannst 14Tage ohne Limit Surfen Ich sehe über Livestream sogar die Championsligspiele. wenn du dann das nächste mal hochfährst lädst du für 99 Kr. nach und bist wieder online . Im Geschäft spricht man Deutsch. Laptop mitnehmen ,die Installieren es dir.den stick habe ich nun schon 5jahre. Seit 26jahren Langelandfahrer. Gruß Rudolf


----------



## heinzi (5. April 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*



Multe schrieb:


> @ heinzi, da werden wir mal wieder ein großes *Boardietreffen* :vik:machen, denn es sind ja sehr viele in dieser Zeit auf der Insel.#6
> Nur fangen darfst du nur Dorsche unter 10kg, sonst gibt es ÄRGER |gr:|gr:|gr: mit _*chaco *_:r.
> Der hetzt sonst seinen Bolle auf dich !!
> Gruß Walter



Ok, bei den Voraussetzungen ist der Ärger leicht zu vermeiden, hat bisher immer funktioniert:q


----------



## Dorsch-Tom (5. April 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*

Hallo Kössi!
Ja mit dem Internet ist so ne Sache...
1. Möglichkeit: Nutzung des Wlan im Hafen
2. Möglichkeit: dänischer Anbieter; bin da aber aktuell nicht informiert
Ich nutze eine Chipkarte von 3 AT (Östereich) die auch in Dänemark funktioniert; aber Abdeckung in Spodsbjerg nicht so ganz der Hit
Am besten kauft Du Dir in Svendborg bei TDC (ist Dänemarks t-online) einen Stick; kostete so 60 Euro rum und funktioniert in Spodsbjerg gut (kann man über Visa aufladen)
Aber bitte eine Nummer im Laden ziehen (ist in Dänemark üblich#h)
Die aktuellen Angebote mußt Du mal ergoogeln.
3. Möglichkeit: Nutzen von Auslandsangeboten der deutschen Provider; sehe ich als zu teuer an (hab aber im Moment keine Info)

Gruß
Tom:m


----------



## vdausf (5. April 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*

Hi in die Runde,

wer war denn in der Woche vor Ostern (ausser Multe) noch auf LL??
Keine Berichte, Fangmeldungen?

Gruß


----------



## Kössi (5. April 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*

Hallo, danke für die Antworten. Hab mal bei meinem Handyanbieter 1&1 angefragt. Da kann ich bei meinem Tarif 100MB für 9,99 € im Monat buchen und das Handy an den Laptop andocken. Sollte doch reichen um mal die neuesten Wetternews und die aktuellsten AB infos zu checken. Wenns nicht funzt werde ich mich vor Ort in Rudkobing kümmern müssen. Ist mit 66,-€ aber auch nicht gerade ein Schnäppchen, zumindest im ersten Jahr.


----------



## otto57 (5. April 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*

... Muß ich mich ja nur rechtzeitig um ein Haus und nen Boot kümmern...


JA da haste Recht, schitt das man das Wetter nicht gleich mit bestellen kann

Sind ab 11.5 eine Woche da

Gruß Otto   #h


----------



## Kunde (6. April 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*

jungs ich habe ein problem und brauche eure hilfe:

bin in zwei wochen auf langeland und wollte bei ibi ein boot mieten. gestern kam die mail das alle boote weg sind! kennt jemand noch andere vermieter auf der insel? am besten in der nähe von spotsbjerg...

danke


----------



## micha24 (6. April 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*

der hat auch noch ein paar boote , ruf da mal an spricht deutsch 

Tel: 0045 6250 1600


----------



## 30mike (6. April 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*

Ansonsten probiere mal alexbootsverleih einfach googeln, hat auch ein Boot in Spodsbjerg.
Gruß
Sam


----------



## tom_saywer (6. April 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*

So wir sind seit 7:00 auf der Piste. 100 km vor Hamburg ist schon mal blauer Himmel


----------



## Nxr Mxxrxsxnglxr (6. April 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*

Hallo Kunde
Probiere mal : www.hausundboot.dk   Liegt in Bagenkop und mit Slipanlage in Bukemose auch ""Boote mit Hänger  aber das sind Nußschalen"" für 4bis 6 Pers. ist die Mön 27. 1a ist 8,90 lang und Kajüte.Boot gehörte früher Jan Hansen von Strandgardenscamping ,heute Havnerestaurant.
Gruß Rudolf


----------



## Der Goldaal (6. April 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*

So wieder zurück zu Hause. Das tat weh' Spodsbjerg bei wolkenlosem Himmel und glatter See zu verlassen. Zumal die letzten Tage das Angeln nicht wirklich möglich waren. Aber wir hatten eine tolle Woche mit anfangs traumhaften Bedingungen und sehr guten Fängen.
Vielen Dank an alle die dazu beigetragen haben. Ich will auf Schleichwerbung verzichten.
Ich wünsche Allen dasselbe, die heute angereist sind. Entschuldigen möchte ich mich noch bei der Dame, die ich in Rüdköbing beim Ausparken blockiert und ausgebremst habe. Das war nicht meine Absicht. Ich hoffe die Hupe ist noch in Ordnung, sie dürfte nach dem Konzert etwas heiser sein. Und das man beim links Abbiegen auf einem Parkplatz links überholt wird, damit rechnet man auch nicht unbedingt. Aber sie hatte es wohl sehr sehr eilig am Samstag morgen.
Sorry für mein Verhalten.


----------



## Kössi (6. April 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*

Hi Goldaal,
hoffentlich kennt die ,,nette" Dame das Anglerboard, um deine Entschuldigung annehmen zu können:q.
Wenn ihr gut gefangen habt, dann interessiert uns schon in welchen Tiefen,wo und welche Köder, oder kommt dazu noch ein Beitrag. Langsam wirds Zeit, daß mal paar Infos und Bilder von den Leuten kommen die das Glück hatten nun doch noch rauszukommen. Wie lief es auf Gummifisch oder habt ihr nur gepilkt? Wir fahren in 2 Wo auf die Insel und das Wetter soll ja nun endlich besser werden:vik:. Beitrag folgt dann natürlich auch! Gruß Kössi


----------



## Multe (6. April 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*

@ Goldaal, du hast nichts von deiner "noblen" Unterkunft berichtet.
Ich hoffe, die Dame in Rudkøbing hat hat keinen "Herzkasper" bekommen. 
Gruß Multe


----------



## Kunde (7. April 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*



micha24 schrieb:


> der hat auch noch ein paar boote , ruf da mal an spricht deutsch
> 
> Tel: 0045 6250 1600



privatperson?


----------



## dorschkillercr (7. April 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*

hi kunde

probiere es doch mal bei frank rasmussen in ristinge
der hat zwei boote in spodsbjerg im hafen liegen 
 tel. Nr.004562571325



gruß dorschkillercr


----------



## micha24 (7. April 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*

nein keine privatperson  der angelladen an der ecke ehemals "ole dehn " , vielleicht hat er noch was frei .

http://fiskeriogangeln.dk/de/kontakt.html


----------



## Kössi (7. April 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*

Hallo, mal eine Frage an die Leute die jetzt oben waren, wie sehen denn die aktuellen Wassertemperaturen aus?  Kössi


----------



## Der Goldaal (7. April 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*

Hej,

also mal nicht der Reihe nach, sondern von Hinten aufgerollt. Naja ist ja auch der Reihe nach 

@Kössi:
Die Temperaturen lagen so bei einem Grad, was ich so beobachtet habe. Es war noch schw... kalt

@Multe:
Ja, das Haus war echt der Hammer. Fast ein wenig zu fein für Angler. Man musste ja echt aufpassen, was man anfasst |rolleyes
So was habe ich noch nicht als Ferienhaus gehabt. Das wäre etwas für die Frauen gewesen . 
Was die Dame in Rudköbing betrifft...naja, sie musste ja nur warten bis ich ausgeparkt hatte. Ein wenig unglücklich gelaufen, aber ansonsten, gab es da nix zum Aufregen.

@Kössi 2
Also Bilder haben wir keine von unseren Fängen. Ich glaube jeder wurde schon so oft mit Fischen fotografiert, das macht nicht recht Sinn. Wir hatten es einige Tage mit Pilker probiert, aber ich glaube, dass wir nicht einen Dorsch darauf hatten. Am Anfang lief es nur auf Twister (Beifänger). Im Laufe der Woche fingen wir aber immer besser auf Gummifische (bei mir zumindest Rot/Schwarz).

zu den Tiefen:
die ersten beiden Tage hatten wir zwischen 25 und 30m gefangen. Da lief es dann aber nicht mehr so. Dann hatten wir die meisten Fische zwischen 38 und 31m. Natürlich nicht ganz genau zu nehmen die Angaben.

Ich habe zum Schluss auch mal ne Frage...
Sind nur wir zu döschig??? Wir haben mal wieder in der Woche ohne Ende abgerissen. Egal ob mit Pilker, Gummifisch oder nur mit Blei. Wir hingen ständig fest. Gut Thomas aus dem Angelladen hat es gefreut, dass wir täglich da waren. Mehr noch hat ihm es Freude bereitet unsere Euros entgegen zu nehmen und die Bündel in seine Kasse zu stopfen :r. Schöne Grüße von hier aus |wavey:
Aber mal im Ernst, das kann doch so nicht normal sein, dass man 3 mal am Tag komplett abreißt oder???!!!#d

Bis dann...ich könnte schon wieder hin.


----------



## 30mike (7. April 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*

Darf man Fragen welches Haus Ihr hattet ? Von Nova...??

Gruß
Sam


----------



## Der Goldaal (7. April 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*

Ja Nova... g10571


----------



## Multe (7. April 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*

@Goldaal, der Fischer von Lolland ( stand ja unter Beobachtung ) hat einige Netze sehr lang ausgelegt. So konntest du bestimmt die Fahnen nicht mehr sehen und bist ins Netz getrieben. An (m)einer Stelle lagen 2 Netze im Abstand von keinen hundert Metern. Gut, ich hatte die genaue Pos. beider Netze und habe vorher gestoppt.
Ich hoffe, du kommst die Tage mal vorbei, auch wenn ich zu Hause im Moment eine Baustelle habe.
Gruß Multe


----------



## Kössi (7. April 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*

@ Goldaal, danke für deinen Bericht! Sowas in der Art wollte ich hören. Ist genau mein Fischen -- Gummifisch und große Twister--. Hoffentlich schmecken die den Dorschen in 2 Wo auch noch!! Wieviel Gramm habt ihr die Bleiköpfe und Pilker gefischt? Wenn ich Dorsche fangen will muß halt am Grund geangelt werden, da bleiben Abrisse kaum aus. Ist nur dumm wenn die Köder immer weniger werden, aber das kennen wir alle. Gruß Kössi


----------



## vdausf (7. April 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*

Hallo,
nen gewissen Schwund hat mal nun mal im Rennsport! ;-)
Hab auch im Öresnund schon Tage gehabt an denen ich die Kiste vieeeel leichter heim getragen hab als raus.
Das gehört dummerweise dazu.. am nächsten Tag dann keinen Abriss...

mal so mal so....

hauptsache die Fische werden gefangen. ;-)


----------



## Fozzy Bär (8. April 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*

@Goldaal, 
danke für die Hinweise zu den Köder und den angaben der tiefen wo sich die Fisch aufhalten.
Ich habe noch vier Tage, dann bin ich auch wieder, für eine Woche auf Langeland.
Zum Thema abreißen. (Das Meer gibt und das Meer nimmt. Manchmal nimmt es nur.)


----------



## Suppi (8. April 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*

Hallo zusammen,
wir sind am Samstag von unserer Angeltour in Bagenkop zurück gekommen! Bis zum 03.04. konnten wir mit den Booten ( Limbo 699 und Limbo 585 ) rausfahren, danach ging nichts mehr. Der Wind und die Strömung waren einfach zu heftig! An den vorherigen Tagen wurde von uns auch nur in einer Tiefe ab 20 - 25 Meter gefangen. Viele Wittlinge waren unterwegs, stellenweise aber von beachtlicher Größe. Die Pilker- und Beifängerfarbe spielte eigendlich keine Rolle, nur auf Gummi wollten sie nicht so richtig! Von Bagenkop hat man bei diesen Bedingungen ( Dorsch nur im Tiefen Wasser ) mit dem Boot schon ne erhebliche Anfahrstrecke um die Südspitze herum! Bei Gulstav waren alle Tage viele Mefojäger unterwegs, von beachtlichen Fängen haben wir in der Zeit aber nichts gehört.
Nächstes Jahr sind wir ende April auch in Spodsbjerg, das ewige Schippern um die Südspitze nervt halt schon!
Allen die zurzeit oben sind oder in den nächsten Wochen nach Langeland fahren wünsche ich tolles Wetter und gute Fänge!!!!


----------



## Opticus (8. April 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*

Hallo liebe Boardis,
heute schreibe ich mal meinen ersten Bericht von LL.
Ich fahre seit ca.20 Jahren nach LL ,davon10 nach Spodsbjerg.
Am 30.03.war es endlich wieder so weit.Haus von "N", Boot von"N" alles hat gut geklappt,wie immer.
Samstag nach Bezug der Hütte fuhren wir (zu Viert) das erste Mal raus.
Wohin?-erst mal Tipp Multe,dachte ich mir.Gelber Turm rechts +1000m.
Bei 25-30m fingen wir in den möglichen 2 Stunden 7 schöne Dorsche und 
das bei Schneefall.
Sonntag Vormittag sind wir dann links raus zwischen der Ersten grünen und roten Tonne.In 6 Std. fingen wir 23 Dorsche bis 4kg.Am Besten lief es an den Kanten von 28-35m auf Einzelpilker von60-80gr. und 100gr Pilker plus rote Twister. Pilkerfarbe egal.
Mit gefangene Dorsche meine ich alles Ü50!,Es gibt zur Zeit auch viel
Kleindorsch,den wir dann auch  in anderen Fischkisten sahen#d


----------



## Der Goldaal (8. April 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*

Nochmal ich:
Also zu den Gewichten. Im ersten Teil der Woche lagen wir so bei 100g. Das hat sich dann stetig erhöht bis ich bei 180-200g angekommen war. Meine Kollegen fischten sogar mit 250g glaube ich.
@Multe
Eigentlich haben wir immer versucht zu schauen wie und wo die Netze liegen.
 Es liegt nicht in unserem Interesse mit ihnen in Berührung zu kommen und halten eigentlich immer reichlich Abstand.

Wie ihr das schafft mit 80g bei über 30m Tiefe auf den Grund zu kommen und da auch immer sicher Kontakt zu halten wird mir wohl ein Rätsel bleiben |uhoh:

Vielen Dank für das trösten beim abreissen. Wenn es Euch auch so geht, ist es ja Ok dass sich das Meer seinen Teil nimmt.
Ich werde jetzt nicht mehr ins Board schauen. Da bekomme ich nur noch mehr Lust wieder hin zu fahren.#q
Kleiner Scherz. |rolleyes
Aber besser wäre es


----------



## Fozzy Bär (9. April 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*

@Opticus
Danke für die Infos. Das Wetter scheint ja nicht so gut gewesen zu sein.
Ich fahre auch seit vielen Jahren nach Langeland, in den letzten Jahren und auch in diesem Jahr, fahre ich im Frühjahr mit einer Gruppe von 6 bis 9 Person. Wir mieten uns aber keine Boote mehr, wir fahren mit den Kutter von Bagenkob. Wie kenne  die fam.Möller in laufe der Jahre sehr gut. Zum Anfang sind wir mit Opa Möller rausgefahren dann mit Allan (den sicher viel kennen)  und seit den letzten Jahr hat Allans junge Dennis das Ruder übernommen. Wir sind immer zufrieden. Wir sind auch auf die klasse der Fische aus und nicht auf die Maße. Allan und Dennis wissen das und fahren uns dann auch an die richtigen Stellen.
Die Vorteile von einem Kutter sind das er auch bei schlechtem Wetter noch raus fahren kann und man sich bei kalt Wetter im Steuerhaus aufwärmmt.  Nachteil, die angelzeit ist begrenzt.
Die MS Long Forti ist auch kein Luxus Dämpfer. Wie die MS Störtebecker (das beste Schiff der Ostsee). Kennen bestimmt einige, ist der Katamaran der oft vor Langeland angelt. Aber wir wollen ja auch nur eine Woche Spaß haben. 
Wenn ich zurück bin schreibe ich wie unse Woche war.


----------



## Aalzheimer (10. April 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*

Am Samstag geht es auch für mich wieder aud die Insel. Hoffentlich bleibt dieser Scheiß vorhergesagte Ostwind in den Stärken nicht stehen.
Dann wird es eine ziemlich anstrengende Woche.


----------



## pawofischfinder (10. April 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*

Hallo Angelfreunde,
ich lese Eure Berichte schon seit einiger Zeit
mit Genuss.
Selbst habe ich mich noch nicht gemeldet,
da mein "Jagdrevier" Aerö ist.
Fahre seit 20 Jahren jedes Jahr hoch, jetzt
Samstag wieder für 2 Wochen.
Ich wünsche Allen, die dieses Jahr noch nach
LL fahren dürfen, viel Petri Heil!!


----------



## bombe220488 (10. April 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*



pawofischfinder schrieb:


> Hallo Angelfreunde,
> ich lese Eure Berichte schon seit einiger Zeit
> mit Genuss.
> Selbst habe ich mich noch nicht gemeldet,
> ...



Hallo #h

wäre nett wenn du trotz der anderen Insel mal Fangmeldungen abgibst man kann ja aus Bagenkop auch mal Richtung Aero fahren.

Von wo aus startest du auf Aero ?

Mfg


----------



## Nxr Mxxrxsxnglxr (10. April 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*

Hallo Pawofischfinder
Ein Fangbericht währe super. Ich bin seit 26J. Langelandfahrer und befische das Belt von Bagenkop bis hin zur Beltbrücke . Tagesfänge bei selbstgesteckten Mindestmaß Dorsch 50cm sind zwischen 12 und 30 Fischen bei Platte ab 30cm etwas mehr.90% derZeit pilken mit Kieler Pilk "das original schlanke Form" gelb/rot Frühjahr blau/silber 60 bis 150 gBevorzugte Rolle ist die Abu Ambassadeur6500C3 beim Naturköderangeln 7000C3 Meine Kev Carbonruten und Hypronruten immer noch Spitze .Hoffe auf einen Aeröbericht Gruß Rudolf


----------



## pawofischfinder (11. April 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*

Hallo Dorschfans!

Wir (meine Frau und ich) hatten schon super
Jahre auf Aerö (Fischkisten voll) aber auch schlechte,
so wie die beiden letzten Jahre.
Wir müssen leider unser gemietetes Boot per Hand
mit dem Trailer ins Wasser lassen, da auf der Nord/Ost Seite,
wo die Häfen liegen, seit Jahren nichts gefangen wird.
Wir slippen im Südwesten, da fangen wir bis auf Ausnahmen
richtig gut.
Wie gesagt, fahren wir Samstag wieder, ich gebe anschließend Bericht.


----------



## Opticus (11. April 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*

@Fozzy Bär
Das Wetter war sogar besser als erwartet.Von Samstag bis Mittwoch Mittag konnten wir 5 Tage prima angeln, meistens bei strahlendem Sonnenschein.Neu für mich:an 2 Tagen war morgens der Hafen zu gefrohren und wir haben beim Rausfahren Eisbrecher gespielt.
PS. Neben vielen Hängern und Abrissen haben wir auch 4 größere Steine, 2 Putzlappen und ca 100m geflochtene Schnur gefangen#c.


----------



## Kössi (13. April 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*

Hallo Dorschjäger,
wer ist denn wie wir ab dem 20.4. in Spodsbjerg?


----------



## Kunde (13. April 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*



Kössi schrieb:


> Hallo Dorschjäger,
> wer ist denn wie wir ab dem 20.4. in Spodsbjerg?



wir sind auch zu dieser zeit mit fünf leuten auf der insel, sind aber nicht nur zum dorschangeln da, versuchen auch die ein oder andere meerforelle zu verführen... #h


----------



## Kössi (13. April 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*

Wir sind sieben Leute. Davon sind ein Kumpel und ich sicher auch mal der Mefo auf den Fersen. Ich hab die besagten 1000 Würfe schon hinter mir aber bis auf ne Untermaßige und 2 Anfasser vor 2 Jahren war leider noch nichts am gescheites Band. Seid ihr auch in Spodsbjerg untergebracht, dann kann man ja mal aktuelle Tipps vor Ort austauschen ?? Also hats wohl mit dem Boot noch geklappt ? Wo konntet ihr denn noch eins mieten? Gruß Kössi


----------



## Kunde (13. April 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*

ja haus haben wir in spodsbjerg aber ein boot haben wir leider nur noch in bagenkop bekommen, wird ne ganz schön lästige fahrerei!
mit infos austauschen wird wahrscheinlich schwer da wir kein smartphone oder laptop mitnehmen...


----------



## Kössi (13. April 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*

Ja das wird schwierig. Dann fischt ihr doch unten ab Downs Klint. Na jedenfalls wünsch ich euch guten Fang!!  Sonst keiner oben zu der Zeit? Kössi


----------



## tom_saywer (14. April 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*

Hallo LL Gemeinde wir (11 Mann) waren letzte Woche auf der Insel von Samstag bis Samstag. Untergebracht in fredmoos haben wir ne Wetter technisch eher durchwachsene Woche gehabt am ersten Angeltage also Sonntag hat unser Boot bereits kurz hinter der Mole von bagenkop kehrtgemacht war mir dann doch zu heiß. Mo und Di haben wir's dann raus  geschafft haben auch n paar Fische im Bereich grüner und roter Tonne verhaftet Dorsch und wittling. Mittwoch schönstes Wetter aber wind. Also Donnerstag früh aufstehen und am morgen unser Glück probiert hat geklappt schöne Dorsche bis 68 aber meistens die kleinen Spritzer (die winzlinge alle wieder zurück gesetzt) Freitag dann wieder früh raus im Nebel was ein Nerven Kitzel in der Fahrrinne Sichtweite, Wasser aber Super und auch gute Fänge, Kollege hat den größten Fang zu vermelden stattlicher Dorsch von 78 cm. Freitag waren wir dann 10 h auf dem Belt im Bereich grüner und roter Tonne und Bereich grüne Tonne Küste. Haben im letztgenannten Bereich die meisten Fänge des Tages gemacht. Die Drift von Wassertiefen 22 m bis 30 haben wir bestimmt 30 mal Gefahren und jedes mal hat's gerappelt. 
Also an alle die nach LL fahren, Fisch ist da. 

Ps kein Hering , Die meisten Dorsche gingen auf kleinere beifänger twister und Co


----------



## BlackDevyl (14. April 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*

Guten Morgen an die Comunity,

Wir sind wie angekündigt in Spodsbjerg.
Gestern sind wir links raus zur kleinen gelben Tonne gefahren und haben uns ab 20 m bis 30 m zur grünen kleinen Tonne südwärts treiben lassen.
Aufpassen musste man ganz derbe auf Hänger.
Bei 4 Leuten 8 Pilker weg und ein Gummifisch. Auf Gummi ging gar nichts.
Alle 8 Fische ( in 3 stunden) auf Pilker bei mäßiger Drift zwischen 80 gr bis max. 125 gr im Tieferen. Der Schwerste Dorsch hatte 2,5 kg und biss bei 35m. Die restlichen Dorsche über 50 cm aber leider ziemlich dünne. Beim Filetieren blieb nicht ganz viel über.
Ich vermute da wir auf die 2 Netze und die Reuse stark aufgepasst haben das ein Netz versenkt wurde vlt abgrissen. Sonst waren an dem Spot nie soviel Hänger.
Heute geht's zum Dreieck, morgen früh dann den Bericht dazu.

Grüße Nach Germany und alle wartenden. Fische sind da !


----------



## Stulle (14. April 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*

|good:


----------



## Kunde (14. April 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*



Kössi schrieb:


> Ja das wird schwierig. Dann fischt ihr doch unten ab Downs Klint. Na jedenfalls wünsch ich euch guten Fang!!  Sonst keiner oben zu der Zeit? Kössi



wenns dort mefotechnisch nicht zu überlaufen ist, werden wir sicher ein paar stunden am downs-klint verbringen. 
mal sehen wie es dort mit dorschen vom boot aussieht. war in der ecke noch nie zum bootsangeln.
haben uns auch vorgenommen es mal auf hering zu versuchen ist aber für uns alle absolutes neuland, mal sehen wie es wird...

dir und deinen jungs wünsch ich auch viel erfolg und ne nette zeit auf der insel!

gruß
kunde


bevor ich es noch vergesse: sind schon hornis da?


----------



## Kössi (14. April 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*

@ Kunde, wir haben auch vor Downs Klint schon gute Dosche gefangen. Wir haben von Bagenkop auf dem Weg zur roten und grünen Tonne immer mal einen Zwischenstopp eingelegt und ab und an auch gut gefangen. Aber die besten Stellen sind schon an den Tonnen. Hab dir ne PN geschickt! Gruß Kössi


----------



## tom_saywer (15. April 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*



Kössi schrieb:


> @ Kunde, wir haben auch vor Downs Klint schon gute Dosche gefangen. Wir haben von Bagenkop auf dem Weg zur roten und grünen Tonne immer mal einen Zwischenstopp eingelegt und ab und an auch gut gefangen. Aber die besten Stellen sind schon an den Tonnen. Hab dir ne PN geschickt! Gruß Kössi


auf dem Weg zu den Tonnen ging letzte Woche gar nix die Dorsche waren alle unter 20m


----------



## BlackDevyl (15. April 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*

Sry für den verspätete Bericht.
Am 14.4 konnte man morgens gut in der Rinne angeln und wir konnten 10 maßige Dorsche landen. gutes Filetmaß allerdings sehr dünnes Rückenteil.
Ab halb 11 wurde der Wind stärker und die Fischerei wurde lustloser teils 1,5m hohe Wellen. Nach 1,5 Stunden ohne Fisch fuhren wir wieder in den Hafen. Wattwürmer und ab auf die Schollenbank auf 8,5 m Tiefe.
Ab Hafen die 2 Holzpfostenreihe.
Das Ergebnis war sehr gut zwar viele kleine aber immerhin 27 Platte von ca 40cm durchmesser. Die kleineren gingen wieder rein.
Später haben wir es nochmal versucht allerdings keine Chance auf Dorsch.
Den nächsten Bericht gibts gleich.


----------



## BlackDevyl (15. April 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*

Hallo Zusammen,
so der heutige Tag war sehr ernüchternd. Sehr starke Drift bei Ebbe machten das Angeln auf Dorsch unmöglich. 200 gr Pilker bliben nach dem 3 Zupfer plus Auswerfen nicht auf Grund. An allen Stellen haben wir Versuche durchgeführt.
Keine Chance !
Ab 11 Uhr dann der Versuch auch mal einen Steinbutt zu bekommen.
Wenn man rechts rausfährt Richtung Norden am ersten Leuchtturm auf 11 m.
Zu Anfang nichts und dann gings los. Ein Platter nach dem anderen alle auf Bratpfannengröße. Vereinzelt mal ein kleiner aber ansonsten sehr schöne Butts dabei. 1 Stunde ging der Zirkus dann war apprupt Schluß.
Zwei Stunden später gings erneut los und um 18 Uhr fuhren wir dann nochmals auf Dorsch. Die Strömung war schwächer aber immer noch so stark das man nicht Konsequent am Grund fischen konnte. Kein Dorsch für die Kiste war dabei. Dann hoffen wir mal auf morgen dann werden wir weiter tief an die Südinsel fahren. Dann bis Morgen 

Grüße BD


----------



## BlackDevyl (15. April 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*

Ps Leider keinen Steinbutt bekommen nur normale Butts und Schollen


----------



## MAKKMASTER (17. April 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*

Hallo Black Davyl,
Danke für deine Super Berichte !!!!!!!!!
Wünsche euch noch viel Petri-Heil.
Unsere Gruppe wird vom 11.05 - 18.05. vor Ort sein, lasst uns noch 2-3 Fische Über.
gr. Makkmaster


----------



## sandre (17. April 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*

Ich schließe mich Makkmaster an, danke für die aktuellen Berichte Black Devyl#6, bei uns sind es auch nur noch gut 2 Wochen. Ich wollte mal fragen, was der Nicolai für Echolote auf seinen Booten hat und ob die Boote 1 oder 2 Fischkisten mitführen. Müssten wir sonst mitbringen. 

Danke und Gruß
Ron


----------



## Multe (17. April 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*



sandre schrieb:


> Ich schließe mich Makkmaster an, danke für die aktuellen Berichte Black Devyl#6, bei uns sind es auch nur noch gut 2 Wochen. Ich wollte mal fragen, was der Nicolai für Echolote auf seinen Booten hat und ob die Boote 1 oder 2 Fischkisten mitführen. Müssten wir sonst mitbringen.
> 
> Danke und Gruß
> Ron




Fischkisten gibt es *KEINE*


----------



## Kössi (18. April 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*

Hallo, kann mal jemand posten, wie die Wassertemperaturen rund um Spodsbjerg momentan sind? Kössi


----------



## blutgraetsche (18. April 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*

Samstag morgen geht's nach einem Jahr auch wieder für uns ( 4 Mann) los :vik:
Wir sind wieder direkt bei Haus u. Boot in Osterskov.
Wäre schön, wenn noch jemand aktuelle Infos posten kann...

Werde mich nach der Woche hier mal melden und Bericht erstatten #6


----------



## DasaTeamchef (18. April 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*

MoinMoin!

Ich bin Euch noch unsere Fangergebnisse unserer Tour 30.03. - 13.04. schuldig! Dauerte etwas da Job und Vereinstätigkeit derzeit etwas heftig sind!

30.03. Anreise....Schlüssel erhalten und im dichtesten Schneetreiben zum Ferienhaus. "unglückliche" Zufahrt zum Haus - keine Wendemöglichkeit - erst recht nicht mit Trailer! Aus meiner Sicht das einzige Manko bei vielen Häusern!
Ruten fertig gemacht, ausgepackt Küche eingeräumt und den Kollegen früh ins Bett geschickt - um 6Uhr ist wecken!

31.03. es hat fürchterlich gefroren in der Nacht....erst 7Uhr30 angefangen einzuladen.....7Uhr45...ein Feldhase verabschiedet sich von uns....mit flinken Haken bei einem Sprint über das Grundstück. 8Uhr SpiegelglattesWasser im Hafen - kein Wunder - Eisdecke! Aber wir haben schon manches Eis gebrochen.....

DANK Multe

einen guten Anhaltspunkt gehabt wo man es unbedingt versuchen sollte. OK, es gab dort keine 80er aber reichlich Dorsche zwischen 60-70!!!! Auch wir haben hier vereinzelnd das NETZ getroffen und danach eben neues Gerät probiert - grins
Beendet haben wir den Tag mit 35 Doschen aufgeteilt in 3 großen Eimern - schöner Einstand!!! Vielleicht schaffe ich heute Abend auch den restlichen Teil zu schreiben!!

Fortsetzung folgt


----------



## Nxr Mxxrxsxnglxr (18. April 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*



blutgraetsche schrieb:


> Samstag morgen geht's nach einem Jahr auch wieder für uns ( 4 Mann) los :vik:
> Wir sind wieder direkt bei Haus u. Boot in Osterskov.
> Wäre schön, wenn noch jemand aktuelle Infos posten kann...
> 
> Werde mich nach der Woche hier mal melden und Bericht erstatten #6


Ich beneide Euch 
Was habt Ihr für Erfahrungen mit Haus & Boot?Wünsche euch viel Fisch und Topwetter.  Gruß aus Nordhessen Rudolf   #h


----------



## benkk (18. April 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*

So bummelich 3°


----------



## Kössi (18. April 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*

Brrr. , doch noch so kalt. Ich hab schon was von 7-8° gelesen, ich glaube Insel Als. Kann ja dann bald nicht stimmen. Aber es soll ja wärmer werden und die Sonne sollte dann ihr übriges dazutun.


----------



## BlackDevyl (18. April 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*

Hallo Zusammen gestern waren wir erst spät drin deswegen den späten Bericht.
Also am 17.4 waren wir morgens bei schwachem Wind und Drift zwischen der Ersten grünen und roten Tonne auf 38 bis 30m. Ergebnis Sehr gut Maßige Dorsche ab 60 cm 13 Stk. Der beste lag bei 6 Kilo von meinem Bruder.
Allerdings nur für 2 Std. Ab 12 Uhr waren wir wieder im Hafen und beschlossen ins Dreieck nördlich zu fahren.
Die Drift plus Wind lag quasi bei null und wir haben viel gesucht und konnten dann noch 10 maßige Dorsche landen. Dabei gesagt allerdings viel Sucherei 
(alle Kanten abgefischt) da wir nicht getrieben sind. Ab 17 Uhr haben wir es vor dem Hafen in der Rinne noch probiert und konnten 5 kleine Dorsche für die Räuchertonne (Mindestmaß) landen.
Heute hatten wir den höchsten Stand der Flut.
Hatte ich glaube bisher noch nicht erwähnt Das abnehmende Wasser dauert 2-3 Tage meine ich. Habe allerdings nicht genau darauf geachtet. Also bei Ankunft hatten wir Tiefstand Ebbe und bis zum 17.4 dann Höchststand Flut.


----------



## BlackDevyl (18. April 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*

Sry habe einen Tag ausgelassen der 16.4 
Morgens war die Sicht unter 30m Mist.
Also Wattwürmer geholt und raus auf Plattfisch zum Leuchtturm auf 8,5m Wassertiefe. Das Ergebnis war ähnlich obwohl wir den größten Butt landen konnten und unser Mindestmaß derbe nach oben schraubten bzw die Dicke die für diese Jahreszeit sehr OK ist.
Insgesamt 32 Stück. Und die Hälfte der Zeit mit nur 2 Ruten.
Ab 14 Uhr verzog sich der Nebel und wir konnten raus bei zunehmenden Wasser haben wir noch 6 Dorsche landen können.
Auch wieder in der Rinne von 38 auf 28m vor dem Hafen zwischen Grün und Roter Tonne ein bisschen weiter südlich.
Danach sehr müder Feierabend plus saubermachen.


----------



## BlackDevyl (18. April 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*

So nun heute der 18.4
Wir fuhren morgens raus und nach dem Hafenbereich waren die Wellen mit 
1,5 m schon hoch. Staker Wind mit 20-30 km/h (laut Wetterbericht) in Böen aus Süd-West waren schon heftig.
Wir fuhren zur gelben Tonne in die Rinne auf 25m und trieben dann entgegengesezt durch die Rinne. 
Bei 30m der erste Biss und Fisch auf Höhe der Gelben Tonne nach Langeland.
Ein 60 er, kurz darauf 3 weitere ein bisschen größer und dann der Hammer auf 37m 6,5 Kg mein Eigener. Hammer Drill Super!
Obwohl der Wellengang schon derbe zunahm und man nur noch im Sitzen drillen konnte.
Nach noch einer Drift konnten wir noch weitere 5 Dorsche landen oberhalb der 60er Marke.
Dann wurde der Wind und der Wellengang stärker und wir mussten reinfahren.
Im Hafen angekommen nahmder Wind weiter zu und den rest des TAges war nicht mehr ans rausfahren zu denken.
Zu den Ködern liefen weiterhin die 100 bis 125gr Pilker gut.
Allerdings habe ich durch den sturen Einsatz der Gummifische dieses Jahr in den letzten 2 Tagen so guten Erfolg das einer meiner Brüder auch den Gummifisch im Einsatz hat und Ihn nicht mehr misssen möchte. 
Wesentlich weniger Hänger allerdings auch eine schwerere Führung nicht so easy wie beim Pilken. Dazu im Resume´ Sonntag mehr.
So nun hoffe ich auf besseres wetter morgen und bestelle mal Grüße NAch Germany


----------



## mirko.nbg (18. April 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*

Ebbe und Flut,da liegt der Abstand,soweit ich weiß bei knapp 6,15 Stunden. Bis das es 2-3 Tage dauert,müssten noch einige Millionen Jahre vergehen. Es kann höchstens sein das es mit der Windrichtung zu tun hat.Hast Du ablandigen Wind wird das Wasser weniger,hast Du auflandigen Wind wird es mehr....

Weiter Petri Heil!

Mirko

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gezeiten


----------



## blutgraetsche (19. April 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*



Nur Meeresangler schrieb:


> Ich beneide Euch
> Was habt Ihr für Erfahrungen mit Haus & Boot?Wünsche euch viel Fisch und Topwetter. Gruß aus Nordhessen Rudolf


 

Hallo,

bislang haben wir eigentlich gute erfahrungen gemacht, von ein paar kleinigkeiten mal abgesehen - aber die gibt's überall mal...
Eigentlich wollten wir dieses Jahr von Spodsberg aus raus mit IBI (nach 20 Jahren slippen in Bukkemose, Osterskov u. Fredmose wollte wir auch mal trockenen Fußes ein- und aussteigen, man wird ja nicht jünger...) - leider waren im Herbst letzten Jahres die für uns zur verfügung stehenden Termine schon belegt#q

Was uns immer wieder direkt zu Morton gezogen hat ist auf jeden Fall der große Schlachtraum - dies ist bei uns mit zum Hauptkriterium geworden, nachdem wir schon diverse Male im Schneegestöber ohne ausreichende Beleuchtung abends um zehn mit zittrigen Händen an einer ans Carport geschraubten alten Blechspüle Dorsch filletiert haben....

Wäre übrigends mal ganz interessant, wenn wir hier mal die Häuser auflisten würden, wo eine vernünftige schlachtmöglichkeit vorhanden ist... !?
Mit vernünftig meine ich der Personenanzahl des Objekts angepasst, überdacht bzw. geschlossener Raum und gut ausgeleuchtet...
( in ca 18 Stunden geht's los...:k )


----------



## Suppi (19. April 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*

Hallo Blutgraetsche, unsere Tour ( 14.KW 2013 ) ist noch nicht lange vorbei und wir haben schon wieder 2 Boote bei IBI für 2014 gebucht!
Vorfreude ist die schönste Freude!!
Kennt einer von Euch nen Anbieter für 2 Häuser ende April 2014 in der Nähe von Spodsbjerg? Es müssten jeweils 4 Schlafzimmer vorhanden sein!
Natürlich Anglerfreundlich ausgestattet mit Filetierplatz und anständiger Gefriehrtruhe!!
Ich wünsche Euch und allen die bereits auf Langeland sind nur bestes Wetter und ordentlich Fisch!!!!


----------



## BlackDevyl (19. April 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*

Hallo Mirko,
ich schreibe nur wie es mir vorkommt. Wenn niedrigwasser ist und wir morgens rausfahren ist es abends immer noch bzw stückchenweise niedriger. das habe ich beobachtet und geschlußfolgert. Muss mir das aber nochmals genau nachlesen. Trotzdem muß ich betonen das ich kein Spezi bin und nur 1 bis 2 mal im Jahr für ne Woche Angeln fahre und beruflich einfach keine Zeit habe um mich intensiver damit zu befassen (Theorie). Aus diesem Grund bin ich auch immer für Hilfe, Tipps dankbar.
MFg


----------



## BlackDevyl (19. April 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*

So nun zu heute den 19.4 
Heute hatten wir morgens wieder starken Wind (Süd west) laut Schätzungen von anderen Anglern mit mehr Erfahrung 4-5. Die Wellentäler lagen bei ca 2m stellenweise noch tiefer.
Also nen bisschen heftig und hart an der Grenze.
Trotzdem ließen wir uns wieder in Hafennähe richtung gelben Turm in die Rinne treiben und konnten 5 Dorsche alle um die 60 landen. Komischerweise in der Tiefe 20 bis 24m. Tiefer ging nichts mehr dran obwohl die Drift nicht so stark zog.
Ab 11 Uhr nahm der Wind weiter zu und wir mussten reinfahren.
Wattwürmer waren keine mehr da und so hatten wir nur Seeringelwürmer.
Wir fuhren zur 2 Pfostenreihe vom Hafen links ab und sezten uns auf 9m Wassertiefe. Selbst hier waren die Wellen relativ hoch und so war das Angeln schwierig. Ergebnis war ein Prachtbutt  2 normale und eine Notschlachtung Haken zu tief. Und das nur in den ersten 20 min danach nur 3,4 kleine zum zurücksetzen. 
Ab 15 Uhr Boot saubergemacht und Langeland 2013 ist beendet.
Ein schöner Urlaub wie jedes Jahr viel gelacht und der Spaß hatte immer den Vordergrund.
Den Abschlußbericht mit Ködern und den Methoden plus Auflistung von Fangstellen kommen die Tage rein wenn ich mal Zeit habe.


----------



## BlackDevyl (19. April 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*

Hallo Blutgraetsche,
wir buchen unser Haus über Novasol da kann man sich im Internet die Fotos von Schlachtmöglichkeiten und anderer Ausstattung von den Häusern genau ansehen.
Gruß


----------



## MAKKMASTER (19. April 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*

Hallo Black Devyl,
Ich muß sagen........
Deine Berichte waren die Besten, die ich seit Langer Zeit Gelesen habe.
Auch wenn man etwas nicht weiß, so ist das auch nicht Schlimm denn man wird nie Auslernen.
Sage nochmals Danke für deine Tollen Berichte !!!!!!!!!!!!!
Hoffe das wir annähernd so viel Spaß und auch Fangerfolg haben.
gruss Makkmaster :m


----------



## Aalzheimer (20. April 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*

So auch ich befinde mich mit meiner Truppe gerade auf dem Heimweg. Resümee, eine gute Woche. Wettermässig könnte man nach den Vorwochen erstmal nicht meckern. Sonntag leider aufgrund des Anreisetages mit Grillen und Beschickern erst sehr spät raus. Sind erst gegen 17:00 Uhr raus. Es war vorher aber auch kaum möglich bei dem Ostwind zu slippen. Also erstmal raus um sich einzuangeln. Höhe Fredmosewald in tiefen zwischen 18-34m gab es in 3 Stunden 20 brauchbare Dorsche ab 45. Am Montag leider auch wieder etwas spät. Schuld war die Duselbrause. Gegen 12 aufs Wasser und bei schönem Wetter ohne Wind und wenig drift bis um 19:00 Uhr geangelt. Ergebnis waren gut 40 Stück zum mitnehmen. Am Dienstag morgens sehr Nebellig. Also erst mal per gps mit sicheren abstand zur fahrrinne. Es lief schwierig an und man musste suchen. Gegen Abend standen wir dann wieder Höhe Fredmose im Fisch. Jeder Wurf ergab eine krumme rute. Am Abend konnten wir 75 dorsche ab 45-78cm mitnehmen. Vom Ergebnis lief der Mittwoch ähnlich ab. Tagsüber viel Sucherei mit einer ordentlichen Zeit hinter der Rinne direkt an der roten Tonne. Gegen Abend das gleiche Spiel vorm sympatischen Wald. 65 Stück in gleichen Grössen. Donnerstag sehr viel Wind. Man hätte aufgrund des sw windes gut slippen können, haben jedoch aufgrund unserer Erfahrung darauf verzichtet und einen ausgedehnten Frühschoppen bis Freitag morgen um halb sechs gemacht. Aufgrund noch stärkerem Wind von bis über 50kmh und wegen anderer Beschwerden haben wir die Boote sauber gemacht und die Angelsachen verstaut. Nach dem abschlussgrillen und dem Freitagabend Spiel auf sky ging es ohne Alk ins Bett. Fazit. Sicherlich in Ordnung auch wenn ein Abschluss schon am Mittwoch sicherlich schade ist. Aber das kann man ja nicht ändern und gehört bei LL einfach dazu. Sehr viele Fische. Neben den mitgenommenen auch viele viele kleine. Sehr viel Korn und Whisky. Die Hütte hatte auch schon mal bessere Tage die ich selber auch schon gesehen habe. Neben Dorsch fingen wir auffällig viele Wittlinge. Versuche auf plattfische haben wir gelassen, da die um diese Jahreszeit doch in recht schlechtem Zustand sind. Haben uns dann gestern entschieden im nächsten Jahr direkt für den September zu buchen. Nun folgt der Entzug.... Gruß Torsten.  
Rechtschreibfehler sind wegen der kleinen smart phone Tastatur zu entschuldigen.


----------



## mirko.nbg (20. April 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*

Schaut sich einer mal das Schauspiel auf der Webcam an.....
In Nürnberg Regen und im Norden Sonne! Zweiiiii Wochen noch....!
Petri Heil da oben......

Mirko!

http://www.spodsbjerghavn.dk/?vm=29013&mname=webcam2_S


----------



## carlsberg (20. April 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*

Hej Alzheimer Schöne r bericht. Man hätte glatt denke können das ihr immer noch unter Strom steht. GUT das du geschrieben hast das du vom smartphone geschrieben hast.:m


----------



## Fozzy Bär (20. April 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*

So nun mein Angelbericht von unserer Woche, ich sitze gerade im Auto auf der Rückfahrt und schreibe mit dem Handy.
Wir sind von Sonntag bis Mittwoch, vier mal von Bagenkop mit der MS Long Island raus gefahren unser Kapitän Dennis hat sich auch in diesem Jahr richtig ins Zeug gelegt, es ist bewundernswert mit welchem ergeitz er den Fisch sucht.
Wir haben in den vier Tagen, mit 6.Man ca.300 kg Fisch (Dorsch, ausgenommen) gefangen. Den Donnerstag und Freitag ist der Wind uns zuheftig gewesen und wir haben unser Glück vom Strand probiert, leider nur mit bescheidenen erfolg. Meerforlle haben wir keine bekommen und Schollen auch nur wenige. Die Schollen die wir gefangen haben sind aber nicht brauch bar, sie sind zurzeit nur Haut und Knochen. Die Fische sind jetzt nach dem Leichen allgemein sehr dünn, die Dorsche fressen aber jetzt, sie sind voll mit Hering. 
Die Dorsche die wir gefangen haben waren von der Größe sehr gut, der beste war 90,00 cm und wog 6,7 kg. Wir hatten aber viele Fische von über 80 cm.
Die Dorsche standen in schwärmen, die Wassertiefen in den wir geangelt haben lag zwischen 33m und 17m. Die Temperatur des Wasser lag bei 2,3C.
Ich wünsche allen die jetzt fahren schönes Wetter, gute Fische und viel Spaß.


----------



## Greenhorn (22. April 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*

Mahlzeit zusammen,

ich bin auch noch meinen Bericht von der Woche vom 30.3.-5.4. in Spodsbjerg schuldig. Aus beruflichen Günden war ich danach doch etwas im Streß, nun aber die Zeilen.

Es handelte sich um die erste Woche, in der vernünftige Bedingungen herrschten. Wir hatten zwar noch erheblichen Nachtfrost und morgens eine Eisschicht im Hafen, aber da zumindest bis Mitte der Woche wenig Wind war und die Sonne überwiegend schien, war bei um die 5 Grad trotzdem angenehmes Angeln möglich.  Die Strömung hielt sich tagsüber ebenfalls in Grenzen. Im Grunde war das Wetter traumhaft, wenn einen die Temperatur nicht stört. 

Da ja vorher eine längere Ostwindphase herschte, wurden ja im Board bereits Plätze auf der LL-Seite gehandelt, insbesondere die viel diskutierte Stelle an den Netzen im Süden. Wir hatten das dort dann am Montagvormittag ebenfalls probiert und waren da auch nicht alleine. So überragend wurde da nicht gefangen, denn das Rudel löste sich so nach und nach auf. Auch wir haben dort eine ganze Menge Hänger gehabt, das hatten ja auch schon einige andere berichtet. 

Wir haben es auch an einigen Stellen südlich des grünen Turms versucht, waren aber nur mäßig erfolgreich. Wirklich gut fingen wir an jedem Tag im Bereich der Beltmitte gegenüber des gelben Turms im Bereich zwischen der nördlichen roten Tonne bis runter zum Blinddarmeingang. Die Tiefe, in der wir fingen, war meist zwischen 22 und 28m. 

Ich hatte den Eindruck, dass recht viel Fisch da war. Seit 2010 geht es ohnehin wieder aufwärts und dieses Jahr war eines unserer besten. Von den Beschreibungen der Kollegen und den eigenen Erfahrungen, kann ich sagen, dass an ganz unterschiedlichen Plätzen und Tiefen gefangen wurde.  Ein wenig suchen mussten wir allerdings dieses Jahr auch, aber das gehört dazu. Ich finde es super, dass hier Kollegen den anderen Tips geben, Multe ist da sehr hilfsbereit. Z.Z. scheint man auch ganz gut zurecht zukommen, wenn man selber sucht, zumal der Belt groß ist und man sich dann nicht gegenseitig über den Haufen fährt.
A propos „über den Haufen fährt“... da fällt mir eine Anekdote ein, die ich im Filetierraum gehört habe von einem, der im Bermuda Dreieck unterwegs war. Auch da gabs Fisch, wie ich sehen konnte ;-) An dem Tag, ich glaube, es war Dienstag, soll im Dreieck einiger Betrieb gewesen sein an Kleinbooten und mit mehreren Kuttern. Die Bedingungen waren gut und man konnte wohl die Punkte sehr genau anfahren. Der eine oder andere Kutter soll seine Drift wohl recht rabiat gegenüber den Kleinbooten durchgesetzt haben. Einmal soll ein Kutter einem Kleinboot durch die Schnüüre gefahren sein, als zwei Leute im Drill waren. Wenn man sich überlegt, wie groß die Wasserfläche ist, dann kann man nur mit dem Kopf schütteln.

Einen Tag haben wir in Vesterregn auf Mefo probiert, die Kolllegen, die wir dort getroffen hatten, waren auch Schneider. Allgemein ging wohl noch nicht viel auf Mefo.

Noch zwei Anmerkungen: 
Aufgrund meiner eigenen Dämlichkeit habe ich zum ersten Mal den Tank komplett leer gefahren. Wenn man sich mit Technik nicht so auskennt ist gar nicht so einfach, die Leitung wieder vollzupumpen. Man muss wissen, dass man da mit dem Schlüssel eine Kugel reindrücken soll. Kann man sich (besser vorher) von Nikolaj zeigen oder erklären lassen. Hat trotz telefonischem Support (Danke Nikolaj) ne Zeit gedauert. Schön dass wir nicht auf der Fahrlinie „geparkt“ haben ;-)
Augen auf bei den Wellen der Schiffe hilft auch, an einem Tag ist ein Maersk Containerschiff an uns vorbei genagelt, ich denke der war erheblich zu schnell. Der hat zwei sehr steile Wellen abgesetzt, so was habe ich in den letzten 10 Jahren noch nicht gesehen. Bei der zweiten wären wir fast in Probleme geraten. Wenn man da träumt und die uns von der Seite erwischt hätten...  

Übrigens, falls der nette Berliner Kollege die Zeilen liest, dann würde ich mich sehr über eine kurze PN freuen. 

Gruß
Greenhorn


----------



## BlackDevyl (22. April 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*

Hallo zusammen,
Nun der Abschlußbericht 
In den ersten Tagen waren die Ergebnisse zugunsten der Pilker von 80gr bis 160gr Die Farben rot/schwarz / rot/gelb / gelb / Rot fingen meistens am besten
Top Beifängerköder war überrauschenderweise ein Oktupus 7 cm Länge flurozierend, außerdem Dorschfliegen wie von Multe angesagt Danke hat geklappt
Ansonsten rote Twister / selbstgebundene Systeme mit Auftriebskörper vor dem Oktupus/Twisterschwanz 
Pilker haben auch den ganzen Urlaub nicht schlecht gefangen jedoch einige Hänger und dadurch große Verluste
Bei 4 Mann habe ich zuerst alleine und ab dem 3 Tag hat dein Bruder ebenfalls mit Gummifisch geangelt. Bis dann hatten wir mit den kleinen Zupfern wesentlich bessere Ergebnisse als mit anderen Methoden.
3 kleine langsame Zupfer und einen etwas längeren dann 5 sek Pause.
Für mich als Neuling auf dem Gebiet hat das bei mir und später bei meinem Bruder sehr gut funktioniert.
Und wir konnten die anderen beiden Pilker Angler von den Ergebnissen her überholen
Als Gummiköpfe kann ich die Größen von 65gr bis 140gr als Reportaire empfehlen unlackiert und rund mit schmalen Haltehaken für das Gummi.
(Ich meine die waren von Jenzi / die mit den dicken Wulsten nach dem Kopf gehen auch allerdings sind die schlechter zum aufziehen.
Bei den Gummifischen war der TopKöder ein Orange/weißer Fisch mit Twisterschwanz. was eigentlich immer besser geklappt hat als die Schaufelschwänze. Andere gute Sorten waren Riesentwister 14 cm am besten Doppelschwänze zu kaufen beim Angelgerätehändler rot mit schwarzen Punkten. Hat mir in den lezten beiden Tagen gut Fisch gebracht.

Zu den Fangstellen 2013

südlich des gelben Leuchtturms hatten wir die besten Fänge an der Rinne von 20 - 36m  das hatte bei langsamer Drift und stärkerem Wind gut geklappt.

Nach nordosten raus zur Roten Tonne davon dann südlich von 38 - 26m gute Fänge bei mäßiger Drift und wenig Wind. 

Zwischen roter und grüner Tonne nordöstlich auf 28 - 33m 

Enttäuschend war das Dreieck im Norden 2 grüne und eine rote Tonne alle Kanten befischt den ganzen Tag bei fast keiner Strömung und fast null Wind
( war vorletztes Jahr Topstelle wenn das Wetter es zulässt trotzdem versuchen )

Weiter südlich 1 km vorm grünen Turm die Kante abtreiben lassen.
Auch dieses Jahr bei Wind landwärts Langeland mäßige Drift kein Erfolg 
Letztes Jahr die einzige Stelle wo bei uns Erfolge zu machen waren.

Topstelle für Platte war dieses Jahr vor dem Leuchtturm nördlich auf 8 -10 m
Ansonsten 2te Holzpfahlreihe ab Hafen nördlich auf 8 - 10m 

Insgesamt konnten wir (4 Personen) mit Plattfischen knappe 50 kg unfiletiert und ordentliche Größen. 
Beim Dorschfilet (norge Sparschnitt)hatten wir 35 kg zwar mager allerdings annehmbar.
Insgesamt war das Durschschnittsmaß größer als gewohnt die zum Mitnehmen auf jeden Fall.
Viele Jungfische hatten wir aber auch dran die wieder zurückgesetzt wurden.
Summasumarum ein erholsamer Urlaub mit mäßigem Erfolg allerdings toll erholt wie jedes Jahr. 
Wenn noch fragen da sind kann sich jeder melden.
Die Gewässerkarte mit Fangstellen ist in Planung und ich sehe mal zu das ich die fertig bekomme über Erfahrungen und Beiträge von den Kollegen würde ich mich freuen.
Zum Schluß für alle die planen bzw dieses Jahr fahren viel Glück und Petri Heil

Gruß BD


----------



## Udo Mundt (22. April 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*

Frage an die aktuellen LL-Fahrer.

Werde nach 7 jahren mal wieder eine Woche auf LL verbringen. Anreise ist der 4. Mai. 
Wir wollen diesmal öfter von Spodsberg aus starten ( eigenes Boot dabei ).
Wie siehs es dort mit dem Slippen aus,  ( Bezahlen beim Hafenmeister, Karte, Öffnungszeiten, Liegeplätze, Parkmöglichkeiten ?????????????).;+
Habe bis dahin immer in Bagenkop geslippt. 
Aber von Spodsberg sind die Anfahrtswege doch deutlich kürzer.


----------



## gelo1 (22. April 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*

Moin, Moin
So am 01.06. gehts wieder für eine Woche nach LL. Da wir letztes Jahr ja immer ein wahnsinns Drift hatten|gr:, wollen wir diese Jahr mal einen Driftsack ausprobieren. Hat von euch schon jemand Erfahrung damit  und auf was sollte man beim kauf achten. Die Boote haben wir von IBI-Bootsverleih.
Gruß
Gerd


----------



## Der Goldaal (22. April 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*

Die Dinger heissen zwar Driftsack, helfen aber tatsächlich nur gegen Wind. Damit das Boot nicht noch vom Druck des Windes an geschoben wird. Der Driftsack gehorcht in der Drift den selben physikalischen Gesetzen wie das Boot.
Ich hoffe ich habe das so richtig erklärt. Wenn nicht bitte ich um Belehrung


----------



## otto57 (23. April 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*



Der Goldaal schrieb:


> Die Dinger heissen zwar Driftsack, helfen aber tatsächlich nur gegen Wind. Damit das Boot nicht noch vom Druck des Windes an geschoben wird. Der Driftsack gehorcht in der Drift den selben physikalischen Gesetzen wie das Boot.
> Ich hoffe ich habe das so richtig erklärt. Wenn nicht bitte ich um Belehrung


 

Das Ganze sieht aus wie ein Trichter,

bremst im Grunde das Boot etwas ab damit es nicht so schnell über die Wasseroberfläche schiebt.

ab 11.5 sind wir auch bei Torben #h


----------



## gelo1 (24. April 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*

Erstmal Danke für die Antworten. Ich denke wir werden es einfach mal mit den Driftsäcken ausprobieren.

Gruß
Gerd


----------



## carlsberg (24. April 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*

Hej gelo achte auf größe des driftsackes . Denn da gibt es verschiedene Größen für das jeweilige Boot . Da musst du gucken welche länge euer Boot hat und dann den passenden Driftsack holen.


----------



## Rene161281 (24. April 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*

Juhu, bald ist es bei uns auch wieder soweit. 1. Juni sind wir in Spodsbjerk. Wäre cool wenn man sich da mal trifft und n bisschen erfahrungen bei nem bierchen austauschen kann.


----------



## Teletommi (25. April 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*

Hihi noch 2 mal schlafen dann gehts nach Bagenkop.


----------



## DasaTeamchef (25. April 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*

Fortsetzung unserer Tour vom 30.03. - 12.04.

Nachdem der Sonntag uns ja 35 schöne Fische bescherte, wollte wir am Montag Gas geben. Leider blieb es beim Versuch, aber 21 gute Dorsche! Dienstag: Anfangs auf Dorsch später sollte es auf Platte gehen. Die Dorsche wollten nicht so recht, 19 blieben an Bord, auf zum gelben Turm und auf Platte. Da haben wir dann allerdings Vollgas gegeben - 93 ü 30cm.

Da 93 Platte zu filetieren seine Zeit dauert.....wurde es sehr spät.....und so nicht so schlimm das Mittwoch Windtag war.
Donnerstag brachten wir wieder 19 Dorsche mit. Freitag war erneut recht windig und so blieben wir an Land und freuten uns auf unseren 3. Mann der dezimierte Alkoholbestände wieder auffrischen sollte.
Samstag ....nun zu dritt....42 Dorsche - für den Funfaktor noch 1,5 Std auf Platte - 41 Stk.

Sonntag - recht windig, gleich auf Platte gegangen - 38 ST, das Boot scherte extrem- kaum Funfaktor - früher Abbruch!

Montag - Dorschtag...es ging ordentlich los....wurde nicht schlechter....aber wir hätten nachtanken müssen.....hörten daher bei 61 Dorschen auf.

Dienstag WIND
Mittwoch WIND

Donnerstag - einmal noch ordentlich auf Dorsch....ich denke mal wir hatten 3-4SM Strömung....und kaum Fische. Aber zur Not kann man ja immer noch auf Platte....nur hier der Anker nicht bei 10m.....erst bei 6m hielt er....wir hatten richtig Fun...und es waren genau 100!
Weniger Fun hatte unsere Plattfischfiletierer....der war bis 02Uhr30 im Einsatz.

Freitag - nur die Wunden geleckt. Das Haus gesäubert (ich hinterlasse es gern sauberer als vorgefunden!) und eingepackt. Spät abends dann Abreise.

Es waren geniale Tage...nun dauert es aber bis Ende September....dann heißt es wieder HURRA for fisk!


----------



## gelo1 (25. April 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*



Rene161281 schrieb:


> Juhu, bald ist es bei uns auch wieder soweit. 1. Juni sind wir in Spodsbjerk. Wäre cool wenn man sich da mal trifft und n bisschen erfahrungen bei nem bierchen austauschen kann.


Hallo Rene wir sind auch vom 1. Juni in Spodsbjerg#:. Wir fahren einen silbernen Mercedes-Kombi (CUX) und einen schwarzen Mazda 5 (ROW). Vielleicht treffen wir uns ja im Hafen.

Gruß
Gerd


----------



## carlsberg (25. April 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*

Bin auch ab 1 juni oben. Aber erstma 2 wochenl mit Familie und dann ab 20.7 Männer Tour.


----------



## Rene161281 (25. April 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*



gelo1 schrieb:


> Hallo Rene wir sind auch vom 1. Juni in Spodsbjerg#:. Wir fahren einen silbernen Mercedes-Kombi (CUX) und einen schwarzen Mazda 5 (ROW). Vielleicht treffen wir uns ja im Hafen.
> 
> Gruß
> Gerd



Moin Gerd, hört sich sehr gut an. Sind ebenfalls mit CUX Kennzeichen unterwegs. Sollte das finden ja nicht so schwer machen #h


----------



## 30mike (26. April 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*

So grad wird gepackt.
Wer ist denn noch oben ????
*

*

Gruß
Sam


----------



## Teletommi (26. April 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*

Meiner einer in Bagenkop.


----------



## micha24 (26. April 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*

wir sind auch ab morgen da in spodsbjerg


----------



## Blanker Hans (26. April 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*

Moin Männer, bin ab morgen auf LL und hab die Frau im Gepäck! Deshalb steht Angeln diesmal nur an 2.ter Stelle.
Gibt es jemanden mit Boot oder eine Gruppe wo vielleicht, jemand abgesprungen ist, die ich mal für nen Tag begleiten könnte....?
Beteilige mich auch gerne an den Kosten, nur ich wollt mir kein Boot Mieten und damit alleine losdonnern.....
Vielen Dank erstmal LG Jan


----------



## masimow (26. April 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*

Hallo!
Auto ist gepackt (zumindest das Angelzeug) und morgen früh gehts los nach LL. Haus und Boot wieder von TH.
Wenn man das hier so im Forum liest, was in der letzten Zeit gefangen wurde, wird es bestimmt wieder eine tolle Woche. (Bericht folgt).
An den Blanken Hans, wir haben das Boot in Bagenkop und sind, wenn unsere Frauen nicht mitfahren zu dritt. Da wäre es bestimmt möglich das Du mal mitfahren kannst.:vik: Einfach mal eine PN schicken.


----------



## Teletommi (26. April 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*



masimow schrieb:


> Hallo!
> 
> Wenn man das hier so im Forum liest, was in der letzten Zeit gefangen wurde, wird es bestimmt wieder eine tolle Woche. (Bericht folgt).




Also wenn ich den Wetterbreicht ansehe, wird die Woche nicht so toll. Aber wir hoffen das beste.


----------



## Greenhorn (27. April 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*

BOOT AM SAMSTAG, 4.MAI

Moin Langeland-Freunde,

meine etwas ungewöhnliche Anfrage richtet sich insbesondere an Angler, die am kommenden Samstag, den 4. Mai nach Langeland reisen und ein Boot bei IBI in Spodsbjerg gemietet haben - oder auch schon seit einer Woche da sind.

Nikolaj sagte mir, dass er für die entsprechende Woche kein Boot mehr frei hat. Wir planen einen Kurztrip nach DK und wollen gern am Samstag, den 4.5. in Spodsbjerg angeln. Der Samstag ist i.d.R. der Anreisetag. Vielleicht gibt es jemanden von Euch, der eine weite Anreise hat und sein Boot ohnehin am Samstag garnicht oder nicht richtig nutzen kann? Wir würden das Boot gern am Samstag nutzen und uns finanziell an der Miete beteiligen. Bei einer Wochenmiete von z.B. von 510€ für ein Boot Typ 5 würden wir eine Tagesmiete, in dem Fall 140€ bezahlen. Nur ein Beispiel. Ich denke, dass das ein fairer Vorschlag ist.

Für wen das in Frage kommt, der melde sich bitte gern per PN bei mir. Das ganze organisatorische (Übergabe mit Nikolaj, Bezahlung etc.) können wir dann gern vereinbaren.

Allen, die z.Z. da oben sind, viel Spaß und viele Grüße,
Greenhorn


----------



## blutgraetsche (29. April 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*

Moin, moin
sind nach einer Woche LL bei Haus und Boot / Morten und Reiner in Osterskov wieder zurück. Bericht folgt wenn ich mehr Zeit habe. Als kurze Infos vorweg:

-Wohnung und Boote alles top

-Wetter- und Windmäßig war alles dabei

-Fische waren im Durchschnitt sehr klein und standen ausschlieslich im Tiefen ( ca. 40m bis 20m) - dies hatten die Berufsfischer natürlich auch recht fix raus und stellten die entsprechenden Kanten 'doppelt' mit Netzen zu

-durch die starke Strömung und den Windverhältnissen benötigten wir teilweise Pilker, die wir eigentlich nur als 'Überbleibsel' von unserem Norwegentrip vor einigen Jahren hatten (< 200gr !!!) 

- zum Ende der Woche waren in den Mäulern vermehrt Heringe zu finden


----------



## HoHo (29. April 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*

Moin zusammen!

Sind denn schon Hornhechte in Sicht?


----------



## 30mike (29. April 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*

Moin,
nö bisher nicht, heute war auch starker Wind (Stärke 5) und Megadrift. Hat sich nicht gelohnt rauszufahren.

Gruß
Sam


----------



## HoHo (29. April 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*

Ist ja übel Sam! Und wenn der dann noch aus Ost kommt dann geht nichts mehr. Wir kommen Samstag und ich hoffe das wir dann die Woche glück haben mit dem Wind. Die Prognosen sehen ja zum Teil nicht so toll aus. 10m/s aus Ost...na hallelujah..da wäre das Hornhechte jagen eine schöne Alternative.


----------



## Multe (30. April 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*

Am letzten WE hielt der Langeländer Angelverein sein jährliches Meerforellenangeln ab. An diesen Tagen wurden 23 schöne Meerforellen von den Teilnehmern gefangen. Die Mefos bissen fast alle nur auf Blinker oder Wobbler. Die größte gefangene Mefo brachte, mit 66cm Länge, 2,89 kg   ( ausgenommen ) auf die Waage.
Hierbei wurden auch die ersten Hornhechte der Saison gefangen.


----------



## MAKKMASTER (1. Mai 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*

Hallo Walter,
Werden am 11.05 auf Langeland sein, hast Du vieleicht Aktuelle Fangdaten bezüglich....Wassertiefe und Hot-Spot´s ???
Und Bezüglich .....Köder !!!!! Beifänger....Farbe ect.
Sind zwar mit allen Gut Bestückt, auch was Pilker , Gufi´s und Beifänger angeht ; Aber einen Guten Tipp würden wie zu Schätzen wissen.
Bedanke mich im Vorraus !!! Gerne auch PN .
Gruss Willi


----------



## Multe (1. Mai 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*

Hej Willi, warte noch etwas ab, denn bis Juni kann sich noch viel ändern. Schick mir bitte kurz vor der Abreise eine PN und dann bekommst du natürlich die aktuellsten Infos.
Hier gibt es noch etwas zum "Einheizen".( ist aber zum Glück in Norge )
https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=vEQVT5dxC1E

Schau mal wie vorsichtig z.T. die Dorsche sind.
viele Grüße
Walter


----------



## chaco (1. Mai 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*

walter alte hecke, das wird im august genauso abgehen auf LL !!


----------



## lsski (1. Mai 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*

Leichende Dorsche sind halt einfach zu fangen.
Sorry aber so ist es halt im dem Video.|kopfkrat
Das sind doch nicht Wir !


----------



## XxBenexX (1. Mai 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*

Gut das ihr erst nach uns im August da seid, dann sind wenigst noch paar drin


----------



## Palerado (1. Mai 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*

Hat von Euch noch einer einen guten Tip für eine Pilkrutè?
Wir sind im August das erste mal vor Ort. Spinnruten bis 100 Gramm sind vorhanden. Aber halt nichts darüber.

Als Rollen kämen eine Slammer 360 und eine Sargus 4000 zum Einsatz.

Preislimit wäre so bei 100€. Muss aber nicht ausgeschöpft werden


----------



## riskman (1. Mai 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*

Fahren Freitag auch los sind denn schon viele hornhechte da???? Können es kaum noch erwarten


----------



## Stulle (1. Mai 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*



Palerado schrieb:


> Hat von Euch noch einer einen guten Tip für eine Pilkrutè?
> Wir sind im August das erste mal vor Ort. Spinnruten bis 100 Gramm sind vorhanden. Aber halt nichts darüber.
> 
> Als Rollen kämen eine Slammer 360 und eine Sargus 4000 zum Einsatz.
> ...



Die angelshops sind voll mit solchen ruten nur welche sich lohnt kann ich dir nicht sagen #c


----------



## Nxr Mxxrxsxnglxr (1. Mai 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*



Palerado schrieb:


> Hat von Euch noch einer einen guten Tip für eine Pilkrutè?
> Wir sind im August das erste mal vor Ort. Spinnruten bis 100 Gramm sind vorhanden. Aber halt nichts darüber.
> 
> Als Rollen kämen eine Slammer 360 und eine Sargus 4000 zum Einsatz.
> ...


Hallo
Nimm eine Rute 50 bis 200g  Ich bevorzuge ein längeres Handteil um der Kopflastigkeit entgegenzuwirken und mit der am Unterarm angelegten Rute zu Pilken. Ich bevorzuge eine harte Rute A Aktion zur besseren Bißkennung .Du mußt die Rute  in der Hand halten (am besten vorm Geschäft) Sie mal richtig durchwippen lassen und um zu fühlen ob Sie dir in der Hand liegt. Nur du selber kannst fühlen ob es paßt. Meine Erfahrung ist eine billige sehr Gute Rute gibts nicht. Ich Fische seit über 20 Jahren DAM XKev Carbon grünne Serie bis200g 2,85mKombirute Pilk Brandung mit dem Extra Handteil. DAM Hypron 100bis 250g 3,00m einWolfBretthart als Naturköder oder für extrem schweres Fischen die Hypron Cat bis 500g Bissel langer Text. Gruß Rudolf  |bla:


----------



## Multe (1. Mai 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*

@Isski, Laichdorsche müssen auch nicht sein. Obwohl jetzt ein ganz bekannter Pilkerhesteller einen neuen Dorschrekord gefangen hat - natürlich mit dickem Bauch.
Ich wollte auch nur darauf hinweisen, wie vorsichtig z.T. doch die großen Dorsche an den Köder gehen.
@riskman, Hornis werden nur vereinzelt gefangen. Lass aber noch einige Tage die Sonnenstrahlen raus und dann klappt es auch mit den Schnabeltieren.


----------



## pawofischfinder (2. Mai 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*

Hallo DK Freunde!

Hier ein kleiner Bericht von unserer Äerö-Reise
vom 14.4. - 28.4.
Eigentlich gibt es nichts zu berichten.
Windbedingt und bedingt durch meine Verletzung
(Rippenbruch) konnte ich mit meiner Frau nicht ein
eiziges Mal rausfahren (wie gesagt, müssen wir das Boot
per Hand zu Wasser lassen und rausholen).
Also war nur Uferangeln angesagt. Die Hornhechte waren
noch nicht da, auf Platte wollte ich so früh noch nicht,
die Mefos wollten nicht so richtig (eine maßige, drei untermaßige).
Aber wir hatten trotzdem einen schönen Urlaub.
Viel Spaß und Glück an alle, die noch fahren dürfen.


----------



## HoHo (3. Mai 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*

So..noch ein paar Stunden und dann geht´s endlich los. Ich hoffe das wir schönes Wetter bekommen und Petri uns gesonnen ist Ansonsten wünsche ich allen die jetzt auch schon den Wagen gepackt haben und warten eine tolle, erholsame Woche und schöne Fische.


----------



## 30mike (3. Mai 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*

So Leuts,
die letzten beiden Tage auf der Insel haben uns wieder versöhnt. Wir haben zwar nicht unendlich viel Fisch aber es langt uns.
Super Boot und Service von Alex, Sonne satt und Bier leer.
Was mir aber ein bischen auf den Zeiger geht, da fängt man mal 2 Fische und schon sind 3 Boote um einen herum im Abstand von 20 Meter, mönsch Jungs der Belt ist Kilometerlang..

Gruß
Sam


----------



## roofvisser (3. Mai 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*

Es war eine tolle Woche auf die Insel!!


----------



## Multe (4. Mai 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*

Hej Kees, - SUPER - so muss es auch sein.
viele Grüße nach Holland
Freue mich schon auf unser nächstes Treffen.
Walter


----------



## heinzi (4. Mai 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*



roofvisser schrieb:


> Es war eine tolle Woche auf die Insel!!



Hi Roofvisser,
sehr schöne Bilder und einen Buttlöffel der den Namen wirklich verdient hat 
Schade das ich den Bericht nicht wirklich lesen kann.#d


----------



## Multe (4. Mai 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*

@Heinzi, das ist doch kein Buttlöffel#d#d#d - da hat Kees vom Sonntagsgeschirr den Suppenlöffel geklaut |gr:|gr:
das gibt Ärger mit seiner Frau|krach:

:q:q:q:q:q
Gruß Walter


----------



## roofvisser (4. Mai 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*



heinzi schrieb:


> Hi Roofvisser,
> sehr schöne Bilder und einen Buttlöffel der den Namen wirklich verdient hat
> Schade das ich den Bericht nicht wirklich lesen kann.#d




Hallo Heinzi,

Danke, Google translate ist dein besten freund #6

=====
_Deutsch ist nicht mein erste sprache...._


----------



## Teletommi (4. Mai 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*

Für alle die JETZT fahren. Hotspot momentan Spodsbjerg Tiefen zwischen 30-45 Meter. Viele Riesen tummeln sich da rum.

200 Gramm Pilker waren gestern noch Pflicht und selbst damit wahr es gestern noch schwer nach unten zu kommen bei der Drift die am DOnnerstag und Freitag geherrscht hat.


----------



## Colli_HB (5. Mai 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*

Hallo zusammen,

sind gestern aus Spodsbjerg wieder zurück gekommen.
Hatten eine super Woche! Wir hatten das Glück, dass wir jeden Tag raus konnten 
Gefangen haben wir auch sehr gut, meißt in Tiefen zwischen 22-36 Meter.
Tagsüber etwas tiefer und gegen Abend dann etwas flacher.
Topköder waren Gummifische in Motoroil-Glitter an leichten Köpfen zwischen 35 und 75 Gr.
Die Fische waren mit dem Laichen durch und hatten Seeringler und Krebse im Magen. Fische eher selten...
Die letzten 3 Tage haben wir am Bermuda Dreieck gefischt.
Gestern haben wir dort von 8-11 ca. 20 maßige Fische gehabt, dann kamen die Schweinswale und die Bisse blieben aus..
Wir hatten viele Fische zwischen 60-85 cm. Am leichten Geschirr hat das richtig Spaß gemacht!

Allen die jetzt fahren viel Erfolg!
Und noch einen Gruß an unsere Nachbarn aus Cuxhaven! Wir hoffen ihr seid gut an- und durchgekommen!


----------



## heinzi (5. Mai 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*



Multe schrieb:


> @Heinzi, das ist doch kein Buttlöffel#d#d#d - da hat Kees vom Sonntagsgeschirr den Suppenlöffel geklaut |gr:|gr:
> das gibt Ärger mit seiner Frau|krach:
> 
> :q:q:q:q:q
> Gruß Walter



Hi Walter,
ok das sagt alles. Und ich habe schon das Internet durchgepflügt und geschaut, wo es solche Löffel gibt. Jetzt weiß ich es, bei Kees Frau gibbet die Dinger. Naja, dann muß ich im August mit den normalen Löffeln auf LL aufschlagen.:c


----------



## heinzi (5. Mai 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*



roofvisser schrieb:


> Hallo Heinzi,
> 
> Danke, Google translate ist dein besten freund #6
> 
> ...


Hi Kees, das hab ich versucht, aber da kam ein ziemliches Kauderwelsch raus. #c Aber manchmal sagen Bilder mehr als Worte|supergri


----------



## Multe (5. Mai 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*

@Heinzi, Kees ist dann ja auch da und so kannst du ihm  etwas von dem "Sonntagsbesteck" abgeschwatzen.
Gruß Walter


----------



## MAKKMASTER (5. Mai 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*



Colli_HB schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> sind gestern aus Spodsbjerg wieder zurück gekommen.
> Hatten eine super Woche! Wir hatten das Glück, dass wir jeden Tag raus konnten
> ...






*Hallo Colli-HB,
Zuerst mal vielen Dank für deinen Tollen Bericht, so wie Du Geschrieben hast hattet ihr ja eine Tolle Woche, und habt auch noch Gut Gefangen.....was will man mehr.
Und da Du aus Bremen kommst Wünsche ich Dir das dein Verein....Werder Bremen auch Nächstes Jahr in der Bundesliga Mitspielt.:vik:
gruss Willi :m
*


----------



## heinzi (5. Mai 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*



Multe schrieb:


> @Heinzi, Kees ist dann ja auch da und so kannst du ihm  etwas von dem "Sonntagsbesteck" abgeschwatzen.
> Gruß Walter



Echt, wann kommt er denn? Ich glaube wir verpassen uns um einen Tag, oder?


----------



## Colli_HB (5. Mai 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*

Danke Willi, wird schon klappen!

Und ja wir hatten wirklich eine super Woche.
Ich würde fast behaupten, die besten der letzten 10 Jahre....


----------



## roofvisser (6. Mai 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*



heinzi schrieb:


> Hi Walter,
> ok das sagt alles. Und ich habe schon das Internet durchgepflügt und geschaut, wo es solche Löffel gibt. Jetzt weiß ich es, bei Kees Frau gibbet die Dinger. Naja, dann muß ich im August mit den normalen Löffeln auf LL aufschlagen.:c




Hallo heinzi,

die Löffeln gibt es hier

Wir sind wieder in Spodsbjerg 1-15 juni und 3-17 august #h


----------



## heinzi (6. Mai 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*



roofvisser schrieb:


> Hallo heinzi,
> 
> die Löffeln gibt es hier
> 
> Wir sind wieder in Spodsbjerg 1-15 juni und 3-17 august #h



Hi Kees, jetzt bin ich wirklich überrascht das es die Löffel wirklich zu kaufen gibt. Ich habe fest geglaubt das die Dinger Eigenbau sind. Man lernt immer noch dazu. 
Ich bin vom 10.08. bis 17.08.auf Langeland. Ich würde mich freuen wenn wir uns mal treffen würden. 
Schade nur das Walter nicht da ist. Ohne Walter hätten wir vorletztes Jahr deutlich weniger Fische gefangen. 
Naja, ich freue mich auf eine entspannende Woche auf LL, ob nun mit oder ohne Fisch. #h


----------



## XxBenexX (6. Mai 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*

Da sind wir ja nicht allein im August 

Sind ja auch da vom 03.08 - 17.08 und dann müssen wir die Bude freimachen für Walter |supergri


----------



## Multe (6. Mai 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*

Da ist ja vor mir eine richtig gute Truppe zusammen.#:#:
Ob dann noch Dorsche da sind ???|pfisch:|pfisch:|pfisch: Zweifel;+
Gruß Walter


----------



## XxBenexX (6. Mai 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*

Walter wenn wir zuviel Fisch haben lass ich paar Filets in der Truhe  

Ja mal sehen wen man dort auch trift auf nen Schnack und nen Pils


----------



## dkbozz (6. Mai 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*



XxBenexX schrieb:


> ...
> Ja mal sehen wen man dort auch trift auf nen Schnack und nen Pils



mich triffst du da auch sogar im selben Boot


----------



## XxBenexX (6. Mai 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*

Das stimmt und selbe Haus


----------



## heinzi (7. Mai 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*



Multe schrieb:


> Da ist ja vor mir eine richtig gute Truppe zusammen.#:#:
> Ob dann noch Dorsche da sind ???|pfisch:|pfisch:|pfisch: Zweifel;+
> Gruß Walter



Also was mich betrifft, brauchst du keine Zweifel haben. Obwohl, ich habe stark aufgerüstet.


----------



## heinzi (7. Mai 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*



dkbozz schrieb:


> mich triffst du da auch sogar im selben Boot



...wie geil  hab ich ich ja noch nie gehört |bigeyes


----------



## wanadu (8. Mai 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*

Kann mir mal jemand sagen wo ihr in Spodsbjerg eure Wattwürmer bekommt?

Bei Thomas scheint es ja bis jetzt immer noch keine zu geben.....
Vielleicht tut sich ja da noch was bis ende August, dann sind wir auch wieder oben....


----------



## Ines (8. Mai 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*

Thomas bekommt derzeit keine Würmer.
Aber der Nachfolger von Ole Dehn an der Ecke - und der ist auch nett.


----------



## XxBenexX (9. Mai 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*

Moin zusammen,  habe heut mal auf der Webcam geschaut einige boote draußen ... ist denn keiner da von den Boardis ?? Man hört und liest nix mehr ;+

Guss Bene


----------



## Multe (9. Mai 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*

Konnte eben auf der Webcam sehen, das gerade zwei Bekloppte ( sorry, für den Ausdruck) mit dem Leihboot zurück in den Hafen gekommen sind. Viel wissen wohl *nicht*, wenn die Sonne untergeht. Jedenfalls *nicht* um 21.45 Uhr.
Sollte etwas passieren, was keiner hofft, ist das Geschrei riesengroß.


----------



## XxBenexX (9. Mai 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*

Ja Walter da geb ich dir recht, sowas ist unverantwortlich und sollte eigentlich strafen nach sich ziehen...

Aber eigentlich sollte jeder wissen das GFK nicht zu orten ist auf dem Schiffsradar und ein "Pot" nicht mal eben steht bzw ausweichen kann 

Gruß Bene


----------



## dkbozz (9. Mai 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*

Ich hoffe das es da oben besser läuft als bei unseren heimischen Gewässern.
Weiss einer was da im Moment mit Mefo geht?
Ich zähle schon die Stunden rückwärts.


----------



## XxBenexX (9. Mai 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*

Denis Schneider war ich heut nicht :m


----------



## otto57 (10. Mai 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*



XxBenexX schrieb:


> Moin zusammen, habe heut mal auf der Webcam geschaut einige boote draußen ... ist denn keiner da von den Boardis ?? Man hört und liest nix mehr ;+
> 
> Guss Bene


 

Moin 

Wir fahren erst am 11.5 los nach Bukkemose, Wetter soll ja bis Mittwoch passen, aber danach Ostwind.

Mal warten wie es sich entwickelt und was beißt.

Ist ja immer ein Abendteuer man weis nicht was einen erwartet.

Gruß |wavey:


----------



## XxBenexX (10. Mai 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*

Wir sind ab dem 18.5 in Spodsbjerg :m


----------



## Ben-CHI (10. Mai 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*

Und wir sind ab 16.05 ebenfalls in Spodsbjerg.

Endlich....


----------



## ralle88 (10. Mai 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*

Morgen nachmittag sind wir auch wieder auf der Insel. Das Auto ist gepackt, für einen ersten kurzen Versuch morgen Abend ist schon alles vorbereitet. Wenn wir von Nikolaj das Boot übernehmen geht es sofort raus in Richtung gelber Turm bzw. etwas dahinter zum Anangeln.#6

Petri Heil an alle, die dann auch oben sind.

Gruß Ralph


----------



## Peter S (10. Mai 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*

Morgen geht es dan endlich los, Bukkemose für 2 Wochen.
Spinnfischen is angesagt und die Hauptsache Spass!

Mfg,

Peter


----------



## Multe (11. Mai 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*

Die würden jetzt vor Spodsbjerg fehlen.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=Od8jDj5izco#!
 da sind immer nur Schweinswale...


----------



## XxBenexX (11. Mai 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*

Walter die hab ich auch schon live und in Farbe gesehen


----------



## Multe (11. Mai 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*

Hej Benedikt, zum Glück aber nicht vor Langeland. Stell dir mal vor,  solche Kerle tauchen direkt neben deinem Boot auf#6#6 ...sagenhaft.
Gruß Walter#h


----------



## XxBenexX (11. Mai 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*

Walter, genau da hab ich sie aber gesehen, fantastisch anzusehen


----------



## XxBenexX (11. Mai 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*

http://www.schweinswale-ostsee.de

Kann man bssl nachlesen

Gruss Bene


----------



## XxBenexX (11. Mai 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*

Ach man jetzt bei näherer Betrachtung du schreibst ja das da nur Schweinswale sind, die meinte ich natürlich auch #q


----------



## dkbozz (11. Mai 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*



XxBenexX schrieb:


> Ach man jetzt bei näherer Betrachtung du schreibst ja das da nur Schweinswale sind, die meinte ich natürlich auch #q


...
Jaja lesen und verstehen, da hätten wir es mal wieder xD


Ich werde aber so langsam etwas unruhig und ich glaube ich muss ab Mitte nächster Woche mir Gedanken über Valium machen oder so. Aber da sitz ich ja an der Quelle.|bigeyes


----------



## XxBenexX (11. Mai 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*

Du solltest dir ggf ne Ritterrüstung anziehen nicht das du dich noch schwer verletzt auf de Arbeit dann mußte Zuhause bleiben...

7TAGE NOCH


----------



## dkbozz (11. Mai 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*

villt hol ich mir nen gelben wegen akuter Arbeitsunlust.


----------



## Stulle (12. Mai 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*

Ich binn gerade von einem kurzem LL trip zurück.

Freitag mit dem Kutter rausgefahren, biss gut als noch strömung war, dann konnte man sich die kleinen zusammen spubbeln#c

Blinkern war an einigen ecken wegen dem reichlichen kraut kaum möglich. Gefangen hab ich dabei reichlich leider nix über 40 cm und keine mefo dafür ein Köhler|supergri

Hornhecht ist da stellenweise so viel das man nicht blinker konnte#q

Und die Platten sind noch etwas dünn aber nicht mehr kurz vorm verhungern|rolleyes


----------



## masimow (12. Mai 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*

Hi!
Nun sind wir bereits eine Woche wieder zurück und wie versprochen werde ich mich mal an einem Reisebericht versuchen. 

Also wir waren vom 27.04. - 03.05. auf LL. Haus und Boot hattten wir schon wie die Jahre zuvor von TH. Wie immer hat alles wunderbar geklappt. Samstag Anreise, Haus übernehmen, kurz den Frauen beim auspacken helfen, um dann das Boot in Bagenkop aufzurüsten und raus zu fahren.:lNach ca. 3 Std. wieder zurück mit den ersten Dorschen in der Kiste.
Sonntagvormittag zusammen mit den Frauen auf´s Boot. Pilken war relativ mühseelig, aber ein paar maßige Dorsche durften mit.
Montag keine Ausfahrt-Wind.
Dienstag bis Mittag Wind, dann abnehmende Tendenz. Gg 15:00 Uhr zu Hafen und meinen mobilen Downriggerhalter montiert. Schleppen war angesagt. Habne zunächst im Tiefen geschleppt, aber ohne Erfolg (Bleie zu klein) aber das Teil hat sehr gut funktioniert (das erste Mal probiert und man kann ihn auf verschiedenen Booten benutzen). Danach schleppen nur mit Rute und tief laufenden Wobblern von Rappala. 22 maßige Dorsche (50+) durften mit (drei Angler).
Mittwoch wieder mit den Holden. Pilken war mühsam. inige Dorsche, aber herrliches Wetter.
Donnerstag erst pilken, anschließend schleppen. Beim Schleppen mehr Erfolg als beim Pilken.
Freitag mit den Frauen in Richtung Ristinge zum Plattenangeln. Während der Fahrt noch ein bisschen schleppen, zwei Dorsche. Anschließend 71 Platte zum mitnehmen. Auf der Rücktour nochmal die Ruten mit den Wobblern raus und nochmals 3 maßige Dorsche.
Anschließend zum Hafen, Boot saubermachen und zum Haus Fische versorgen. Grillen, abend ausklngen lassen.
Insgesamt haben wir in der Woche 75 Dorsche bis 73 cm, 4 Wittlinge und 71 Platte, sowie ein halb verrottetes Fischernetz gefangen.
Samstag abreise und gleich fürs nächste Jahr gebucht.:k


----------



## Multe (12. Mai 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*

Tja Benedikt, Spækhugger sind Killerwale - keine Schweinswale.
Stell dir mal die großen Gesellen direkt neben deinem Boot vor.

Gruß Walter


----------



## SprottenHansi (12. Mai 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*

Hi Leute

Ich wollte mal fragen bis zu welcher Windstärke ihr noch rausfahrt. Sind ab 18.5 bei IBI (Typ 5). Ich kenne das noch aus Fynshavn , da wurde bei "starkem Wind" eine Boje am Hafen hoch gezogen , und so signalisiert das man besser drin bleiben sollte. Gibt es so etwas in Spodsbjerg auch ? Woran erkenne ich das ich lieber im Hafen bleiben sollte ?


----------



## XxBenexX (12. Mai 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*

Walter da kann ich dir mit Sicherheit sagen die werden die Augen groß ...

Werde mich die Woche nochmal telefonisch melden bei dir bevor es Samstag früh losgeht 

Gruß Bene


----------



## XxBenexX (12. Mai 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*



SprottenHansi schrieb:


> Hi Leute
> 
> Ich wollte mal fragen bis zu welcher Windstärke ihr noch rausfahrt. Sind ab 18.5 bei IBI (Typ 5). Ich kenne das noch aus Fynshavn , da wurde bei "starkem Wind" eine Boje am Hafen hoch gezogen , und so signalisiert das man besser drin bleiben sollte. Gibt es so etwas in Spodsbjerg auch ? Woran erkenne ich das ich lieber im Hafen bleiben sollte ?



Max. 4 dann sollte es reichen bei 4-5 sollte man je nach Windrichtung  unter Land fischen (WESTWIND) oder gleich im Hafen bleiben.

Ansonsten einfach den Hafenmeister oder Vermieter fragen bis welche Windstärken es sicher ist


----------



## carlsberg (13. Mai 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*

Da kann ich bene nur zustimmen mit dem wind.
Wenn man sich so die Fänge anschaut unter Fänge der woche sind ja echt noch sehr schöne dorsche im belt für diese Jahreszeit:vik:#6


----------



## Nxr Mxxrxsxnglxr (13. Mai 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*



XxBenexX schrieb:


> Max. 4 dann sollte es reichen bei 4-5 sollte man je nach Windrichtung  unter Land fischen (WESTWIND) oder gleich im Hafen bleiben.
> 
> Ansonsten einfach den Hafenmeister oder Vermieter fragen bis welche Windstärken es sicher ist


Hallo Freizeitkapitäne

Bei Windstärke 4bis 5 mit einen Uttern , Limbo,etc  rausfahren ist einfach nur unverantwortlich .Keiner von uns hat die Erfahrung und das Gefühl für diese Wetterbedingungen. In den späten 80igern bis 2005 bin ich immer mit der Mön27 8m Kleinkutter 4 Pers.von Jan Hansen ( Fragt In nach den Fängen von Rudi)  draußen gewesen . bei 4bis 5 Bft ist mir da drauf schon der Stift gegangen vor allen bei der Heimfahrt aus dem Belt um Gülstav nach Bagenkop und dann Südost und einen Uttern nannte sich Lady, auch von Jan, am Haken  4-5Bft.|uhoh: Kleinboote sind bis 3Bft ganz gut zu Händeln . alles andere hat mit Fischen nix mehr zu tun . nur noch krampfhaft festhalen .Ich fahre seit 1987jedes Jahr  2bis 3mal nachLL und kenne das Belt von Bagenkop bis Lohals zur Brücke recht Gut ,aber der Respekt vor Wind und Wasser ist immer noch vorhanden und der totale Spaß am Fischen sowie die Liebe zur Insel Gruß Rudolf


----------



## Tequila1989 (13. Mai 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*

Hi,

hat jemand Info´s, wie es zur Zeit fischtechnisch im nördlichen Bereich (um Lohals) von Langeland aussieht???

Beste Grüße


----------



## Helmut Wölker - Browningteam Bayern (14. Mai 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*

Hallo,
also wir waren vom 8-12 Mai mit der AltenLiebe im großen Belt unterwegs.
Wir konnten ca. 8-10 maßige, bzw. Fische über 40 cm pro Angler/Tag verbuchen.
Ich hatte pro maßigen Fisch sicher zwei, bis drei kleine Dorsche zwischen 20 u. 38 cm gefangen. Wenns auch ein bischen nervig war, macht es Mut für den Dorschbestand.....

Da die Alte Liebe ja wohl demnächst irgendwann den Besitzer wechseln wird, werden wir den nächsten Tripp dann woh mit der SY Marco Polo planen :k

l


----------



## Stulle (14. Mai 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*

Du bringst mich da gerade auf etwas ich werd am 29. mit einem zwischen stop in Middelfart nach Langeland fahren und mit meinem Womo dort rumlungern:q

Hat jemand tips wo ich mit nem Kutter rausfahren könnte ?

Also Donnerstag Middelfart, Freitag-Samstag Nyborg oder von Langeland

bis her kenn ich nur die Michelle in Bagenkop#h


----------



## Multe (14. Mai 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*

Leider haben es wieder einige Angler geschafft Schlagzeilen in der Langeländer Zeitung zu machen. In Spodbsjerg wurden in dem kleinen Bach ( Drejet )die Reste von etwa 10 Dorschen gefunden. http://www.e-pages.dk/ugeavisenoeboen/165/ auf Seite 3.
Ausserdem meldete ein Ferienhausbesitzer, das Säcke mit Fischabfall an seinem  Sommerhaus lagen.
Die Verursacher werden hier natürlich zur Kasse gebeten.
Immer wieder gibt es solche Vorfälle.
Ich frage mich : *MUSS das sein*.
Auch der Hafenmeister meldet immer wieder, das Angler ihre Fische nicht ausnehmen und im Filetierraum verarbeiten. Es wird ausdrücklich darauf hingewiesen, das nur* ausgenommene* Fische in den Filetierraum dürfen. Warum hält man sich nicht daran, denn wo sonst gibt es solche Möglichkeiten den Fisch zu filetieren ??? *und die Benutzung des Raums ist noch kostenlos !!!*
Gruß Multe


----------



## Lockenfrosch (14. Mai 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*

Hallo Multe,

das haben wir im letzten Jahr auch in Bagenkop feststellen müssen, hier fanden wir auf einem abgelegen Parkplatz ca. 20 Dorschköpfe mit Gräte dran, teilweise deutlich unter dem Mindestmaß. Solche Angler (es widerstrebt mir eigentlich, sie so zu nennen) wird es wohl immer und überall geben, schade.


----------



## Der Goldaal (15. Mai 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*

Schönen Dank auch an solche Typen, die sich nicht mal an die einfachsten Regeln halten können.
Dänemark gibt uns noch Freiheiten und Möglichkeiten, die wir bei uns längst nicht mehr haben. Und ich geniesse es sehr in diesem Land zu sein. So benimmt man sich nicht zu Hause und erst recht nicht als Gast in einem anderen Land.
Wobei ich jetzt keinerlei Nationalitäten beschuldigen möchte, die können ja überall her sein.

Ich hoffe dass das eine Ausnahme war und bleibt, sonst ist es bald vorbei mit dem Paradies. |evil:


----------



## Ben-CHI (15. Mai 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*

Ohne Worte so was... 


Mal eine andere Sache. Ich lass, glaube sogar hier irgendwo , etwas über eine Eismaschine in Spodsbjerg am Hafen.

Ist das noch aktuell, und wenn ja was kostet der Spass wenn man sich für die tägliche Ausfahrt die Box damit füllt?


Gruß Ben


----------



## carlsberg (15. Mai 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*

Hej  ben die eismaschine ist aktuell.  Die Preise weis ich nicht,, aber multe kann dir da weiter helfen.


----------



## Ben-CHI (15. Mai 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*

Hey Carlsberg,

Danke schonmal. Das Vorhandensein des Eisapparates ist das wichtigste. Preise werden schon passen... Ist ja schließlich Urlaub. Spaß kost|rolleyes


----------



## carlsberg (15. Mai 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*

Aber warum willst du Geld aus geben.  Nimm dir doch einfach Salzwasser mit und friere dieses ein. Der vorteil dabei ist das es länger hält als Süßwasser.


----------



## SprottenHansi (15. Mai 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*

zum Thema Eis : Auf der Homepage vom Hafen gibt es eine Preisliste unter der Rubrik Flokeneis oder so ähnlich.

Ist aber recht teuer glaub ich


----------



## Teletommi (16. Mai 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*

Das mit den Wellen kann ich bestätigen. Wir haben dieses Jahr eine "Mega" welle erwischt die wenn ich sie nicht frontal genommen hätte, (waren in Fahrt) uns wohl zum Kentern gebracht hätte und wir fahren einen alten Fischkutter und kein Kleinboot!!!

Wie diese zustande kam, keine Ahnung. Hatten wir noch nie also immer aufpassen.


----------



## Fischkopp 1961 (16. Mai 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*



XxBenexX schrieb:


> Wir sind ab dem 18.5 in Spodsbjerg :m


 
Wir, vier Mann ebenfalls!!! :m

Mein erstes mal auf LL  |uhoh:
Ich bin der, mit der Angst in den Augen und den Himmelblauen Regenanzug !!! 

Villeicht auf ein Schwätzchen im Hafen oder überm Spot |bla:

#h


----------



## Greenhorn (16. Mai 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*



Svend12 schrieb:


> Hi, ich habe heute ,späten Dienst' und Schau mal hier rein.Da ich viel im ostseebereich unterwegs bin kann ich vielleicht auch zu den letzten userpostings meinen Senf da zu geben.
> Flockeneis?
> ?...das gibt es meiner Erfahrung nach nur für Skipperwhisky  in der Skipperküche, natürlich wie üblich in Würfeln. Ok, hier gibt es in diesen Hafen aber auch eine freie Gefriertruhe für Hafenbenutzer. Darüber hin aus kann man Gefriertruhen mIeten, man sollte aber, mit Rücksicht auf andere Leute nicht die freie Truhe unnötig mit gefüllten Wasserflaschen blockieren, bitte.......
> 
> ...



Siehe mein Posting Nr. 434. Wir sind auch von den Wellen eines Maersk Frachters erwischt worden. Die sahen aus wie ein Mini Tsunami. Hatte ich in den vergangenen Jahren noch nie gesehen. Extrem unangenehm, ich war mir nicht ganz sicher, dass das gut geht. Zum Glück hatten wir sie kommen sehen (war allerdings auch nicht zu übersehen ;-)


----------



## Windelwilli (16. Mai 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*



Greenhorn schrieb:


> Siehe mein Posting Nr. 434. Wir sind auch von den Wellen eines Maersk Frachters erwischt worden. Die sahen aus wie ein Mini Tsunami. Hatte ich in den vergangenen Jahren noch nie gesehen. Extrem unangenehm, ich war mir nicht ganz sicher, dass das gut geht. Zum Glück hatten wir sie kommen sehen (war allerdings auch nicht zu übersehen ;-)


 
Boah, ihr macht mir jetzt echt ein wenig Angst.|bigeyes

Ich bin mit der Family in der Woche ab dem 22.06. auf der Insel und wir haben uns auch ein Boot bei IBI gebucht.
Ich bin zwar im Boot-fahren recht erfahren, allerdings nur im Binnenbereich und ein wenig in Norwegen.
Ich sag mal...wenn man die Welle schon von weitem gut sieht, dann kann man den Bug ja noch in die Welle drehen.
Fatal wär's nur, wenn die überraschend auftaucht.
Wie weit vom Fahrwasser der Pötte sind denn diese Wellen so gefährlich? Bis ans Ufer oder verlieren die irgendwann an Kraft und Höhe?
Und kommt dann nur eine Welle oder mehrere hintereinander?

Viele Grüße, Andreas|wavey:


----------



## vdausf (16. Mai 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*

Hallo,
ist uns letztes Jahr auch so gegangen!
Bugwellen waren schon aus der Ferne zu sehen!
Es waren zwei Wellen kurz hintereinander, die Erste hat sich zum Glück kurz vor unserem Boot geteilt, so hatten wir es nur noch mit einer zu tun.
Wir waren so bei 18-20m Wassertiefe und die Wellen waren mannshoch, ich hab zumindest nur noch ne Wasserwand vor uns gesehen (ich bin gefahren und war gestanden). Mir ist echt fast das Herz in die Hosen gerutscht! Ich dacht mir nur " das geht nicht gut".....
Also IMMER die Augen auf man hat ja mit 3-4 Mann immer nen guten Rundumblick.....

Gruß
Volker


----------



## Windelwilli (16. Mai 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*

Weiß zufällig jemand, ob es wegen dieser Wellen schon Unfälle gegeben hat?
Gehört hab ich noch nichts, darum war ich so erschrocken.


----------



## ads1 (16. Mai 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*

Hallo,

für mich gehts am Freitag in der Nacht wieder nach LL.
Wollte mich hier im Forum kurz nach ein paar Berichten erkundigen..

Ist keiner diese Woche von Bagenkop aus rausgefahren ?

Desweiteren wollte ich mich bezüglich des angeln auf Platte erkundigen(Technik;Material)  da ich diesbezüglich noch Greenhorn bin.

Nen Bericht von meinem Urlaub werde ich dazu auch verfassen.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen,

aus Luxemburg.

Ads1


----------



## Zwergbarsch (16. Mai 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*

Vielleicht sind die Probleme mit der Berufsschiffsfahrt auch die Kehrseite der Medaille der Führerscheinfreiheit??? Auch wenn man die Boot in DK bis 20 BRT führerscheinfrei fahren darf, ist es manchmal auch nicht schlecht, wenn man weiß, welche Spielregeln gelten, welche Gefahren drohen und was man tut. Sicher ist der Führerschein ein weitgehend theoretischer Schein, aber bei einer guten Ausbildungsstätte weiß man in etwa, was einem da draußen blühen kann. Die Praxis muss man selbst sammeln. Vielleicht tastet man sich aber vorsichtiger an manche Dinge ran. Vor den dicken Pötten sollte man doch genug Abstand halten. 500 m sind nicht zu viel.


----------



## Greenhorn (16. Mai 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*



vdausf schrieb:


> Hallo,
> ist uns letztes Jahr auch so gegangen!
> Bugwellen waren schon aus der Ferne zu sehen!
> Es waren zwei Wellen kurz hintereinander, die Erste hat sich zum Glück kurz vor unserem Boot geteilt, so hatten wir es nur noch mit einer zu tun.
> ...



Hallo Volker,
bei uns sah es genauso aus (2 Stck. mannshoch, Bug voran), es hat sich allerdings nichts geteilt und als wir von der ersten runtergesaust sind und die zweite vor uns war dachte ich "gute Nacht". 
Ich will hier keine Angst machen, ich habe das in all den Jahren erst einmal erlebt und gut gegangen ist es wie gesagt auch. Allerdings ist es wirklich bedenklich und definitiv kein Einzelfall, wie wir feststellen.
Ich frage mich zudem, ob das Maersk Containerschiff vorschriftsmäßig fährt. Mir kam es vergleichsweise schnell vor.
Vielleicht weiß da einer was drüber? Multe hatte mir mal gezeigt, dass es eine Webseite gibt, auf der die Schiffsbewegungen angezeigt werden. Bin kein Fachmann, aber die haben doch alle eine Kennung und das wird doch wohl alles aufgezeichnet. Ich könnte wohl auch noch nachvollziehen, an welchem Tag das war.

@ Zwergbarsch: Die Wellen waren auch nach mehr als 500m noch so hoch.

Gruß
Greenhorn


----------



## Langelandfrank (16. Mai 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*

Hallo alle zusammen,
wir (Vaters und ich) fahren am Samstag wieder nach Bukkemose. Seit 15 Jahren. Hatten vor 2 Jahren auch diese Welle. Kann nur bestätigen was die anderen geschrieben haben. Containerschiff und 2 Wellen die sehr lang laufen. Im letzten Jahr habe ich immer gleich Gas gegeben, wenn so ein Dampfer kam. Also wenn ihr in der Nähe der Fahrrinne seit. Achtung!!! Wir haben die welle gehört und konnten uns noch richtig stellen. Bin dann leicht schräg reingesteuert. 500 m reichen knapp. Die Fähren sind dagegen lächerlich. Egal wie, weg von der Fahrrinne wenn einer kommt.
Ansonsten haben wir letztes Jahr hinter der Fahrrinne bei 25 -23 m top gefangen. Pilker solo und früh aufstehen.
Petri und vielleicht sieht man sich in Bukkemose bzw. Bakenkop wenn der Wind zu heftig wird.


----------



## Stulle (16. Mai 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*

500m ist katastrophal nahe an einem hochseeschiff |bigeyes


----------



## Teletommi (17. Mai 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*

Aber beeindruckend. |supergri

Aber um alle zu beruhigen. In 10 Jahren LL und etlichen 100 SM um die Insel war es nur eine Welle die so imposant und gleichzeitig gefährlich war.

Ich denke das ein ungünstiges Zusammenspiel von Strömungen Geschwindigkeiten und Art des Schiffes zu solchen Wellen geführt hat. Zumindest waren wir weiter an Land als sonst und da wird ein Tsunamieffekt sich aufgebaut haben.


----------



## Windelwilli (17. Mai 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*

Vielen Dank für die zahlreichen Erfahrungen.
Ich bin auf jeden Fall gewarnt die Augen offen zu halten
und so einen großen Pott sieht man ja im allgemeinen kommen, denk ich. So kann man schnell ein wenig extra-Entfernung zwischen sich und dem Containermonster aufbauen.

Ob das jetzt unbedingt mit der Führerscheinfreiheit zusammenhängt? Ich weiß nicht....

Ich habe einen Sportbootführerschein (See) und bin gelernter Binnenschiffer und quasi auf dem Wasser groß geworden.

Trotzdem habe ich vor solchen "Riesenwellen" einen Heidenrespekt, gerade wenn die ganze Family mit an Bord ist
und man die Verantwortung hat.

Gruß, Andreas#h


----------



## Dorsch-Tom (17. Mai 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*

Hallo Andreas!
Da muß ich Dir zustimmen; das hat nix mit Führerschein zu tun, sondern mit gesundem Menschenverstand.
Mir ging es genauso vor ca. 6-7 Jahren:
Mit einem IBI Boot draußen auf dem Belt mit meiner Frau unterwegs und da kam ein leerer Frachter mit Full speed von Norden. Meine Frau sagte, kuck mal was der ne weiße Wasserwand produziert??#q#q
Da hab ich mich rechtzeitig aus dem Staub gemacht und so positioniert die Welle von vorne abgeritten; war schon heftig.;+
Man muß da immer die Augen aufhalten.
Deshalb versteh ich nie die "harten Kerle" , die an den Tonnen liegen wenn so ein Koffer passiert. Hab gesehen, daß einer keine 100 m Distanz hatte und seelnruhig weiterpilkte#c#c
Da fällt mir machmal nix mehr ein; die warten sogar bis der Dampfer hupt#q#q#q
Haarsträubende Sachen gibt es...... auch wie Walter schrieb: die fahren bis nachts auf dem Belt rum ohne Beleuchtung???

Na ja , dann hoffen wir mal, daß alle wachsam sind!

So habe kurzfristig nach all den Berichten noch meine Frau zu einer Woche Langeland ab 15.6. überzeugen können (war nicht schwer|rolleyes)
Ist das Warm up für die letzten 2 Wochen im August.............

Also Jungs , wir sehen uns.....
Gruß
Tom


----------



## wanadu (17. Mai 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*

Ich habe da mal was für euch http://www.marinetraffic.com/ais/de/ 

Da könnt ihr euch die Pötte auch gleich mal mit Foto anschauen.


----------



## Oli74 (17. Mai 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*

Moin Moin,

hab eine neue Wetterseite gefunden!

http://www.vejrcentral.dk/de/europa/daenemark/wetter-spodsbjerg/details/N-3818446/

Hat jemand mit der Seite schon Erfahrungen?
Bin mit dem Windfinder eigendlich ganz zufrieden, aber warum nicht mal was Neues ausprobieren?!

Gruß von der Nordsee
OLI


----------



## Langelandfrank (17. Mai 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*

Schöner Wetterlink.
Morgen früh geht es los. Bukkemose
Hab hier auch mal einen Link für die Strömungsrichtung. Schaue ich immer vorher rein, damit ich weiß ob nach rechts oder links raus. Und wann die Richtung dreht.
Spart Sprit. 

http://www.bsh.de/aktdat/modell/stroemungen/wo2/wo2.htm


----------



## dkbozz (18. Mai 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*

so auf nach spotsbjerg. Habe heute beschlossen, dass ich mich erst wieder rasiere wenn ich mind. 10Pfund aus dem Wasser gezogen habe (am Stück versteht sich). meine Frau ist schon ganz gespannt ob ich mit Bart wieder komme.

Grus Denis


----------



## XxBenexX (18. Mai 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*

Denis dann pass mal auf das du nicht mitm Weihnachtsmann verwechselt wirst  

Bis gleich 

Gleich gehts ab Spodsbjerg wir kommen


----------



## MAKKMASTER (19. Mai 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*

Hallo zusammen,
Kurzer Bericht von unserer Angeltour vom 11-18.5.13 in Spodsbjerg.
Waren mit 6 Angler unterwegs, alle bis auf mich selber Totale Anfänger im Meeresangeln.Und so ist die Woche auch Verlaufen,da wir auch Extreme Bedingungen hatten war das Fischen nicht so einfach.....hatten so Starken Strom vor Spodsbjerg !!!! Das wir mit 400 g. nicht Runter gekommen sind :r
Laut Thomas ( Angelladen ) haben einige mit 800 g. Geangelt !!!
In der Andrift bin ich mit 100-130 g. noch Runter Gekommen, aber mehr wie 4-5 Sprünge waren nicht drinn....dann war der Pilker wieder am Boot.
Dorschmäßig haben wir in der Woche nur 2 Vernünftige Fische Gefangen 58 und 64 cm.
Die Plattfischangler haben vor dem Gelben Turm....in 6-8 m.
Sehr Gut Gefangen !!!!
Und die Hornhechtangler konnten auch zufrieden sein.
An zwei Tagen konnten wir nicht Rausfahren  Wind 6 Bft.
Nikolei hat auch keine Boote Rausgelassen ( das zu der Frage ob da einer nach Schaut )
und an 2 Tagen hatten wir Windstärke 4-5 Bft. in Böen 6 Bft.
nur den Versuch Gemacht vor dem Gelben Turm zu Angeln,war aber kein Vernünftiges Angeln Möglich....so das wir das Angeln Vorzeitig Abgebrochen haben.
2 Gruppen haben es Allerdings Gewagt #q bis zum Bermuda zu Fahren.....aber die haben dort Sehr Gut Gefangen...und Überwiegend Große Fische.
5 Mann sind dann am Donnerstag von Bagenkop mit der Long I. zum Angeln Gefahren.....Kostenpunkt 47 Euro !!!
Allerdings auch mit Bescheidenem Erfolg----ca. 20 Massige Fische in 6 Stunden mit 5 Personen !!! Massige !!! 18 Stück 40-45 cm. 2 Stück 65 und 72 cm.

Jetzt noch zu den Maersk-Containerschiffen !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Habe ich dieses Jahr das erste mal Erlebt......Wir waren ca. 800-1000 m Entfernt, als so ein Schiff an uns Vorbei zog !!!
Denke auch, das die was Schnell waren.
Die WELLEN-----2 STÜCK die da Angerauscht kamen :c waren 2-3 m HOCH !!!!!!!!!!!!! Und zum Glück konnten wir diese Wellen von Vorne nehmen, und unser anderes Boot mit Sprechfunk Warnen #6 so das keiner zu Schaden gekommen ist.
Passt Bitte auf !!!!!!!!!!!
Einige von uns haben auch Gedacht #q in Langeland kannste bischen Böötchen Fahren.....bei Spiegelglatter See....und Fängst dich Dum und Dämlich.
Wenn dann so einer am Ruder ist #q:c#d wird es LEBENSGEFÄHRLICH !!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

Walter Dir muß ich noch einen Herzlischen Dank sagen :lfür die Guten Ratschläge und Tipps !!!!
Leider konnte ich diese mit unserer Truppe nicht Umsetzen #q Melde mich nach Pfingsten mal bei Dir.
An alle die zur Zeit auf Langeland sind.....und die noch Fahren werden.............Viel Petri-Heil #h
Gruss Willi :vik:


----------



## DingoDong (19. Mai 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*



MAKKMASTER schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> Kurzer Bericht von unserer Angeltour vom 11-18.5.13 in Spodsbjerg.
> Waren mit 6 Angler unterwegs, alle bis auf mich selber Totale Anfänger im Meeresangeln.Und so ist die Woche auch Verlaufen,da wir auch Extreme Bedingungen hatten war das Fischen nicht so einfach.....hatten so Starken Strom vor Spodsbjerg !!!! Das wir mit 400 g. nicht Runter gekommen sind :r
> Laut Thomas ( Angelladen ) haben einige mit 800 g. Geangelt !!!
> ...




Hast dir ja echt Mühe gegeben, aber wer liest s viel Text? Bilder sagen mehr ....


----------



## Lockenfrosch (19. Mai 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*



DingoDong schrieb:


> Hast dir ja echt Mühe gegeben, aber wer liest s viel Text? Bilder sagen mehr ....




Kaufst Du Dir auch nur Bilderbücher? Ich finde die Infos schon interessant, wie willst du starke Drift z.B. mit Bildern dokumentieren?


----------



## MAKKMASTER (19. Mai 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*



Lockenfrosch schrieb:


> Kaufst Du Dir auch nur Bilderbücher? Ich finde die Infos schon interessant, wie willst du starke Drift z.B. mit Bildern dokumentieren?



*DANKE* :m


----------



## Greenhorn (19. Mai 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*



Lockenfrosch schrieb:


> Kaufst Du Dir auch nur Bilderbücher? Ich finde die Infos schon interessant, wie willst du starke Drift z.B. mit Bildern dokumentieren?


 
Du bringst es auf den Punkt. Zugegebenermaßen mag der Bericht für halbe Analphabeten anstrengend sein, allerdings befinden wir uns nun mal in einem Forum und nicht im Kino. Und Dorschbilder haben wir alle schon zu hunderten gesehen und den Spodsbjerg Hafen auch. 

Aber MAKKMASTER hätte vielleicht mal kurz innehalten sollen und die steilen Wellen für uns fotografieren können... 

Außerdem fand ich an dem netten Bericht mal ganz erfrischend, dass er nicht gepostet hat, dass er lauter Große gefangen hat. Manchmal springen sie einem halt nicht ins Boot.


----------



## carlsberg (19. Mai 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*

Endlich mal wieder ein schöner Bericht. Ist ja momentan leider   Mangelware hier im board.:m


----------



## Stulle (19. Mai 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*

Tut mir leid das ihr solche probleme hattet mit dem wetter, hinn und wieder zeigt einem die natur noch wo der hammer hängt #c

vorletzte woche ist mir aber auch aufgefallen das der schnit vom boot bei 40 lag und vom ufer bei 30 |kopfkrat
aber leben ist ordendlich im wasser selbst einen köhler konnte ich fangen


----------



## Greenhorn (19. Mai 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*



Stulle schrieb:


> Tut mir leid das ihr solche probleme hattet mit dem wetter, hinn und wieder zeigt einem die natur noch wo der hammer hängt #c
> 
> vorletzte woche ist mir aber auch aufgefallen das der schnit vom boot bei 40 lag und vom ufer bei 30 |kopfkrat
> aber leben ist ordendlich im wasser selbst einen köhler konnte ich fangen
> ...


----------



## ralle88 (19. Mai 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*

Hi Greenhorn, du täuscht dich nicht. Das ist ein Wittling.

Wir waren auch letzte Woche da und ich kann den "langen"  Bericht bestätigen. Zwei Tage, nämlich Montag und Mittwoch, ging gar nichts wegen des Windes. Straff von Ost, das hat schöne Wellen auf den Strand geworfen. War bestimmt gut für die reichlichen Angler, die das Brandungsgeschirr dabei hatten.
Dorsche haben wir aber gefangen, wenn es auch gern ein paar mehr hätten sein können. Pilker ging besser als Gummi, ist aber mein persönlicher Eindruck.
Platte ist gar kein Problem, Anker bei 7m werfen und ab geht´s. Auch Hornhechte waren da, bei uns aber Zufall, einer hat sich den Wurm am Grund geholt beim Plattfischangeln.
Wir aber haben einen Köhler geangelt, genau am grünen Turm (DW55). Eine Filetseite habe ich in einen 60-er Dorsch veredelt.
Unsere Nachbarn waren am Forellenteich in Humble, haben mit Bait schöne Exemplare gefangen, geschleppt mit Sbiru, natürlich an den windigen Tagen.
Ach ja, und den Maersk-Containerfrachter haben wir auch erlebt. Ich bestätige 2 Wellen von geschätzten 2 Metern Höhe hintereinander.

Allen, die oben sind, Petri Heil und gutes Wetter!

Gruß Ralph


----------



## ralle88 (19. Mai 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*


----------



## ralle88 (19. Mai 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*

So, nun habe ich es endlich geschafft, den Pott hochzuladen. Leider ist der Bug nicht mit drauf. Da könnt ihr mal sehen, wie schnell der war:q:q:q.
Naja, wir waren ja draußen, um Fische zu fangen.


----------



## Stulle (19. Mai 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*



Greenhorn schrieb:


> Moin, sieht auf den ersten Blick aus wie ein Wittling.


´

witling sollte ein fleischiges unterständiges maul haben


----------



## bombe220488 (20. Mai 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*

Was für ein riesenkahn !? 
Das da noch nichts passiert ist, bei schlechter Sicht Brauch man ja nicht dran denken sich in der Nähe aufzuhalten. 
Fahren die denn täglich dadurch? Ist das nur 1 Kahn oder fahren davon noch mehr rum? 

P.s in weniger als 2 Wochen bin ich auch endlich da


----------



## Stulle (20. Mai 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*

wenn der nebel so dicht is das du die nicht mehr sehen kannst sollte niemand mehr draußen rum fahren #h


----------



## bombe220488 (20. Mai 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*

ich sprach ja aber von schlechter Sicht und nicht von Keiner Sicht 
ich war gestern draussen und konnte geschätzt ne SM weit gucken
das fand ich schlecht von der Sicht aber im grunde Problemlos wobei ich eh nicht im Fahrwasser solcher Pötte unterwegs war.
Wenn ihr aber sagt das in 1km entfernung immernoch 2m hohe wellen ankommen dann mach ich mir da evtl gedanken ;-)


----------



## chaco (20. Mai 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*

da kommt noch was besseres , die triple-E klasse !! BJ 2013-2015


----------



## Stulle (20. Mai 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*

solche pötte fahren aber bei schlechter sicht nicht ohne festbeleuchtung die man weit hinn sehen kann und dann dreht man den bug schon mal in die richtung mit den kleinen nussschalen die ich da teilweise sehe fährt man eh nur bei bester sicht rauß.

und mit einem ordendlichem boot ist eine 2 m welle nur für herzpazienten und schlecht gesichertes gerät gefährlich|rolleyes


----------



## Multe (20. Mai 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*

Mehr als 17 000x wurde die Webcam im Hafen von Spodsbjerg nur von dieser Seite aus angeklickt.
http://daenemark.fish-maps.de/userbericht/langeland-3-neue-webcam-im-hafen-spodsbjerg-3162.html
von hier kann man halt gut sehen, was gerade im Hafen los ist und wieviel Boote sich auf See befinden.


----------



## carlsberg (20. Mai 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*

Hoffentlich wird es mal langsam Sommer auf  LL . Denn am 1 juni geht es los.  
Noch jemand zu der Zeit oben. :m


----------



## Ostseeteufel (20. Mai 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*

Hallo carlsberg,
da kann ich dir nur zustimmen!
Wir 2 Mann sind ab dem 1.Juni in Spodsbjerg

gruß! Lars


----------



## bombe220488 (20. Mai 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*

bin ab 1.6 auch vor Ort


----------



## dorsch*thomas (20. Mai 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*

Hallo LL Boardies ich habe mich heute in eurem Forum angemeldet. Seid 2 Jahren lese ich eure Beiträge. Besonders die von Multe sind sehr interessant. Er scheint ja viel Erfahrung auf LL zu haben. Ich fahre mit meiner Truppe seid 2010 nach Spodsbjerg. Dieses Jahr geht es am 30.05. los#h.Multe hast du ein paar Tipps für uns wo wir es versuchen sollten (Position, Tiefe usw) ?


----------



## Multe (20. Mai 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*



dorsch*thomas schrieb:


> Hallo LL Boardies ich habe mich heute in eurem Forum angemeldet. Seid 2 Jahren lese ich eure Beiträge. Besonders die von Multe sind sehr interessant. Er scheint ja viel Erfahrung auf LL zu haben. Ich fahre mit meiner Truppe seid 2010 nach Spodsbjerg. Dieses Jahr geht es am 30.05. los#h.Multe hast du ein paar Tipps für uns wo wir es versuchen sollten (Position, Tiefe usw) ?



Erst einmal herzlich WILLKOMMEN hier in der Langelandgemeinde. Ich hoffe, du wirst aktiv hier mitwirken.
Aktuelle Tipps bekommst du natürlich.
Gruß Multe#h


----------



## buttweisser (20. Mai 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*

Der Köhler hat immer eine schwarze Mundhöhle. Das hat Dein Fischlein auf dem Foto nicht. Wittling scheint die richtige "Diagnose" zu sein.





Stulle schrieb:


> ´
> 
> witling sollte ein fleischiges unterständiges maul haben


----------



## kokanee (20. Mai 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*



Stulle schrieb:


> solche pötte fahren aber bei schlechter sicht nicht ohne festbeleuchtung die man weit hinn sehen kann und dann dreht man den bug schon mal in die richtung mit den kleinen nussschalen die ich da teilweise sehe fährt man eh nur bei bester sicht rauß.
> 
> und mit einem ordendlichem boot ist eine 2 m welle nur für herzpazienten und schlecht gesichertes gerät gefährlich|rolleyes


 
Hallo Stulle,

was nennst Du ein ordentliches Boot? Ich fahre ein 7,5m Boot (2,2t schwer) und habe die "2m Wellen" schon selbst erlebt. Da die Wellen so kurz aufeinander folgen habe ich schon probleme gehabt als ich mit meinem Boot im Wellental war das die zweite Welle fast bei mir ins Boot geschlagen ist. Ich fahre seit 1996 Boot und habe beide Führerscheine (Binnen u. See) aber man sollte auf KEINEN FALL diese Wellen verharmlosen.

Schöne Grüße 
und Immer eine handbreit Wasser unter Kiel.

Kokanee


----------



## carlsberg (20. Mai 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*

Hej bombe und dorsch thomas dann können wir uns im Hafen ja mal treffen und ein wenig plaudern.
werde zwar nicht viel zum Angeln kommen da ab 1.6 Familien urlaub ansteht. Aber auf ein Bierchen wird es schon klappen.
Bin in Spodsbjerg unter gebracht.
Wo seit ihr ????


----------



## dorsch*thomas (20. Mai 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*



Multe schrieb:


> Erst einmal herzlich WILLKOMMEN hier in der Langelandgemeinde. Ich hoffe, du wirst aktiv hier mitwirken.
> Aktuelle Tipps bekommst du natürlich.
> Gruß Multe#h


 
Vielen Dank dafür!#h


----------



## dorsch*thomas (20. Mai 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*



carlsberg schrieb:


> Hej bombe und dorsch thomas dann können wir uns im Hafen ja mal treffen und ein wenig plaudern.
> werde zwar nicht viel zum Angeln kommen da ab 1.6 Familien urlaub ansteht. Aber auf ein Bierchen wird es schon klappen.
> Bin in Spodsbjerg unter gebracht.
> Wo seit ihr ????


 
Hi Carlsberg, wir sind auch in Spodsbjerg,vielleicht sieht man sich im Hafen


----------



## carlsberg (20. Mai 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*

Habe ein Schwarzen Sharan Kennzeichen Me 
auf den seiten scheiben ist werbung mit einem Orangenen Pinsel drauf.


----------



## bombe220488 (20. Mai 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*

Hi, bin mit 13 anderen bekloppten in osterkov, fahren mit der Long Island aus bagenkop los, nehme aber wenn die Vorhersage stimmt auch mein eigenes Boot mit.
Nach spodsbjerg komm ich da glaube aber leider nicht.
Aber ich werd Internet am Handy haben und evtl kann man sich ja da mal austauschen :m

Gruß


----------



## vdausf (21. Mai 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*

MAERSK Line

hab mal gesucht...

https://www.maerskline.com/frameset.jsp

Denke alle Maersk durch den LL-Belt fahren nach Kiel.
Datum eingeben und ab dafür.
Da kann wenigstens in etwa der Tag raus gefunden werden.

Gruß


----------



## bombe220488 (21. Mai 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*

ich hab mal gesucht und hab das hier gefunden,
keine ahnung ob es das ist aber es ist das größte von Maersk was ich finden konnte und sieht ja von weiten so aus

http://www.marinetraffic.com/ais/de/showallphotos.aspx?imo=9196840#

das ding ist allerdings grad auf dem Weg nach Chile also wohl in nächster zeit nicht im Belt wenn es denn das ist...


----------



## Multe (21. Mai 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*

Genug Wellen geschlagen, jetzt zu einem ernsteren Thema. Die Schwarzmeergrundel hat nun auch Langeland erreicht. Die ersten Fische gingen in Ristinge in eine Krabbenreuse.
Mal sehen, wie sich der ungebetene Gast entwickelt. Da dieGrundel ja bei guten Bedingungen bis zu 6x im Jahr ablaicht, könnt ihr euch ja vorstellen was da auf uns zu kommt und welche Fischarten u.U. dadurch verdrängt werden.


----------



## Colli_HB (21. Mai 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*

Cool, Futter für die Dorsche! Durch die Grundel ist der Zanderbestand auch schon in vielen Gewässern gut angewachsen!
Ich kann mir auch nicht vorstellen, dass Grundeln ins tiefe Wasser ziehen. Die werden sich wohl vornehmlich im Uferbereich aufhalten.


----------



## Rene161281 (21. Mai 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*

Wir (6 Mann) sind ebenfalls ab 1.6 in Spodsbjerg. Immer offen für Erfahrungsaustausch und n kühles Blondes.


----------



## AndreKA (21. Mai 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*

Hallo! Wir sind momentan auf Langeland(Lohals) und hatten bisher mit den Dorschen ziemlich Pech! Da wir aber auch keine Spezialisten sind, würde ich mich freuen wenn mir jemand ein paar Tipps und evtl. ein paar GPS Daten übermitteln könnte(Gerne PN). Ich danke euch im Vorraus und wünsche euch noch einen schönen Abend! 
Grüße Andre aus KA


----------



## dorsch*thomas (21. Mai 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*

Hallo Boardis, hat von euch einer aktuell oder kürzlich Wittlinge vor Spodsbjerg gefangen oder sind noch keine anzutreffen?


----------



## carlsberg (21. Mai 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*

Als ob es die Grundel nicht schon in MASSEN im Rhein gibt.Nein jetzt sind sie schon im Bealt. Dann wird das Brandungsangeln ja interessant werden.


----------



## ralle88 (21. Mai 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*

Hallo Dorsch*Thomas,

wir waren vor Pfingsten oben und hatten keinen Wittling, obwohl mein Sohn fast nur mit einem Heringspaternoster geangelt hat. Da gingen Dorsche in allen Größen drauf, auch gern mal 50+. Muss man beim Hochziehen etwas geduldig sein, aber das geht schon.

Gruß Ralph#h


----------



## gelo1 (22. Mai 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*

Wir sind auch ab dem 01.06. in Spodsbjerg. Scheinen ja viele Bordies zu der Zeit auf LL zu sein  #h. Jetzt muß nur noch das Wetter besser werden:q.


----------



## DasaTeamchef (22. Mai 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*

MoinMoin!

Alle die jetzt fahren....ein ordentliches Petri!!!!

Ich muss hier aber mal meinen Senf abgeben zum Thema "Maersk" oder "große Pötte" und deren Wellen!
Auf dem Langelandbelt befindet Ihr Euch nicht auf einem Baggersee, dies ist eine viel befahrene "Meerenge" - und auch keine Seeschiffahrtsstrasse wo die Geschwindigkeit begrenzt ist.
Auf den Angelbooten seid Ihr noch lange kein "fischendes Fahrzeug" - sonst müsstet Ihr das entsprechend kenntlich machen. Dann....haben andere tatsächlich Rücksicht zu nehmen, aber nicht durch deren Geschwindigkeit.
Seit über 30 Jahren fahre ich nun nach Langeland, angel immer vom Boot aus und egal ob alleine, oder mit mehreren....EINER ist nun einmal der Bootsführer - und der ist für sich und seine Mannschaft verantwortlich. Und d.h......wer mit einem doch deutlich kleinen Schiff sich in die Nähe der "Großen" begibt.....muss aufmerksam und umsichtig sein. Also Motor an - Nase in die Wellen und minimale Fahrt voraus - dauert zwei Minute und die Sicherheit (die ja oberstes Gebot sein sollte) ist gewährleistet. Und wer sich dabei noch in der Fahrrinne aufhält, der muss doppelt wachsam sein. Mal als Vergleich.....niemand würde mit seinem Dreirad auf der Autobahn umherradeln. Seid froh das es nicht verboten ist, dort zu fischen!

Mich persönlich regen viel mehr die wild gewordenen Kleinboote auf, die in voller Fahrt 10m an mir vorbei jagen - sogar beim Plattfischangeln. Und manchmal auch zwei Boote, jedes auf einer Seite - das sind Idioten!!! Zum Glück fängt jedes Jahr der Hafenmeister einige davon ab - denn selbst im Hafen ist ja Speed angesagt!

Zu toppen sind diese nur noch von der deutschen Marine....


Paßt auf Euch auf und guten Fang - und denkt daran, Ihr seid nicht alleine auf der Welt, und auch nicht im Belt


habe fertich


----------



## Zwergbarsch (22. Mai 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*

Dasa Teamchef, |good:. Seeschifffahrtsstraßen sind kein Ponyhof. 

Es gelten die KVR.|znaika:

Trotzdem ist mit ein wenig Vorsicht das Risiko überschaubar. Mich wundert es sowieso, dass so wenig passiert, bei der Kleinbootflotte. 

Sind die Platten eigentlich schon wieder bei Kräften? Anfang Mai kamen sie mir sehr dünn vor... #: Habe am 05.05. meine erste Mefo gefangen. Die 1000 Würfe hatte ich aber auch sicher schon voll. Dovnsklint bei Ententeich und Familienpicknick.


----------



## Stulle (22. Mai 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*

Hab mir gerade einen vom 11.5 reingezogen da war halbwegs was dran aber fleischig is was anderes 

@zwergbarsch kann das sein das wir uns am 10. da getroffen haben als du gerade nen horni bekommen hattest


----------



## vdausf (22. Mai 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*



DasaTeamchef schrieb:


> MoinMoin!
> 
> Alle die jetzt fahren....ein ordentliches Petri!!!!
> 
> ...


 
Sorry...von nem Ponnyhof war hier bei oder von niemandem die Rede?!?!?#q
Denke wir wollten nur drauf hinweisen was da oben los sein kann.
Hab im Öresund solche Schiffe mit diesen Wellen noch nicht erlebt!
war nicht zum ersten mal mit nem Boot auf dem Wasser.....

Passt auf euch auf und Petri|wavey:


----------



## Zwergbarsch (22. Mai 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*



Stulle schrieb:


> Hab mir gerade einen vom 11.5 reingezogen da war halbwegs was dran aber fleischig is was anderes
> 
> @zwergbarsch kann das sein das wir uns am 10. da getroffen haben als du gerade nen horni bekommen hattest


 

Ja, stimmt. Ich erkenne auch das WoMo wieder. Wie war es denn noch? Für uns geht es Mitte Juni wieder zwei Wochen nach LL.


----------



## Forellenjäger 63 (22. Mai 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*



AndreKA schrieb:


> Hallo! Wir sind momentan auf Langeland(Lohals) und hatten bisher mit den Dorschen ziemlich Pech! Da wir aber auch keine Spezialisten sind, würde ich mich freuen wenn mir jemand ein paar Tipps und evtl. ein paar GPS Daten übermitteln könnte(Gerne PN). Ich danke euch im Vorraus und wünsche euch noch einen schönen Abend!
> Grüße Andre aus KA


Wir waren in der Vatertag woche in Lohals. Und wir haben auch jede menge verschiedene Fischsorten. Auch schöne Dorsche.Die großen waren zwischen 80-85cm .Der größte war sogar 97 cm aus einer Tiefe von 60m, gegen die Strömung.Wo der Fisch ein noch größer vor kam. Tipp nicht in Flachen versuchen sondern ab 30m abwärts.


----------



## dorsch*thomas (22. Mai 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*



carlsberg schrieb:


> Habe ein Schwarzen Sharan Kennzeichen Me
> auf den seiten scheiben ist werbung mit einem Orangenen Pinsel drauf.


 
Kommen auch mit einem Sharan(Kennzeichen HX) ,sind schon ab dem 30.05 in Spodsbjerg


----------



## carlsberg (22. Mai 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*

Dann werden wir uns betimmt mal treffen. ostseeteufel ist auch da vielleicht hat er lust auf ein #g#g und ein wenig quatschen.
und alle die noch lust haben


----------



## dorsch*thomas (22. Mai 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*



carlsberg schrieb:


> Dann werden wir uns betimmt mal treffen. ostseeteufel ist auch da vielleicht hat er lust auf ein #g#g und ein wenig quatschen


Könnte gut sein, Walter hat mir schon geschrieben das ihr auch da seid und man sich mal austauschen könnte.


----------



## Stulle (22. Mai 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*

@zwergbarsch dann noch mal glückwunsch zur mefo 
ich hab wiedererwartend schlecht gefangen ab dämmerungsbeginn massenweise kleine dorsche 15-40 cm leider 2 meiner lieblingsblinker ans krautmonster verfüttert und erstaunlich wenig hornhechte dran gehabt.

am nächsten tag in stengade wahren sie voll da auf blau silber 16g teilweise 5 stück in rutenweite vor mir gehabt und abends dann platte aus der brandung, mefo gabs leider in den 3 tagen keine.

Ich binn vom 30.-2. noch mal oben es leben die katholischen feiertage :m

viel spaß bei eurem urlaub |wavey:


----------



## Ostseeteufel (22. Mai 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*

Hallo Carlsberg und alle anderen,
natürlich haben wir Durst auf ein oder zwei #g der Imbis im Hafen ist auch offen. Erste Amtshandlung nach Bootsübergabe ist ein Risted pölser! Geplant ist die Anreise im Vectra Caravan mit MKK (Mein kleines Königreich)
Hoffentlich wird das Wetter bis dahin noch etwas besser.
Gruß Lars


----------



## Lockenfrosch (22. Mai 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*



Forellenjäger 63 schrieb:


> Wir waren in der Vatertag woche in Lohals. Und wir haben auch jede menge verschiedene Fischsorten. Auch schöne Dorsche.Die großen waren zwischen 80-85cm .Der größte war sogar 97 cm aus einer Tiefe von 60m, gegen die Strömung.Wo der Fisch ein noch größer vor kam. Tipp nicht in Flachen versuchen sondern ab 30m abwärts.





60 m?  Seid ihr bis nach Bornholm gefahren? :O


----------



## Zwergbarsch (23. Mai 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*

@Stulle Dieses Jahr ist alles etwas durcheinander. Hat schon mit den Heringen angefangen. Die Hornhechtsaison ist spät und scheint schlecht zu sein. Vielleicht haben wir Mitte Juni sogar noch Glück auf die Silberpfeile. Aber wahrscheinlich werden wir dann mehr vom Boot aus angeln. Petri für nächste Woche! Bin die erste Juniwoche in Schweden. Hechte und Barsche angeln. Mal sehen wie das wird.


----------



## otto57 (23. Mai 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*



Lockenfrosch schrieb:


> 60 m? Seid ihr bis nach Bornholm gefahren? :O


 
Moin habe mal geschaut 1 KM Südlich von DW52 sind es wohl laut Karte 57 Meter

Mitten in der Fahrrinne |bigeyes 

Gruß Otto,


----------



## Carptigers (23. Mai 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*

Allerdings hat er geschrieben, dass er in Lohals war und nicht in Sb. Von Lohals bis zum 60 m Loch sind bestimmt 60min schnelle Fahrt |bigeyes


----------



## Trollvater (23. Mai 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*

Hallo Sportsfreunde #6

Was ist los rund um Bagenkop ? 

Habt Ihr uns noch was überig gelassen ? 

Ab Samstag geht es los  Das warten hat ein Ende.
Freuen uns schon sehr. 

Da wir in den letzten Jahren immer in Süd und Mittelnorwegen geangelt haben,sind wir sehr gespannt ob es sich überhaupt lohnt nach DK / Langeland zum Angeln zu fahren.

Wer hat frische neue gute Infos? 
Wie sieht es aus mit Scholle und Co.?
Ist dere Hornhecht schon da ?
Was ist mit Hering und Dorsch? Mich intressiert alles ?

Bitte greift in die Tasten  Bin für jede Info Dankbar :vik:


----------



## Stulle (23. Mai 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*

Also vorletzte woche waren die hornis schon da und sollten noch zugelegt haben. stengade kann ich da empfehlen und vor gulstaf war viel klein und kleinst fisch #c


----------



## Forellenjäger 63 (23. Mai 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*



Lockenfrosch schrieb:


> 60 m? Seid ihr bis nach Bornholm gefahren? :O


Nein unter der Sundbrücke. Es ginge so gar noch 10m Tiefer


----------



## Lockenfrosch (23. Mai 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*

Sei mir nicht böse, Forellenjäger, aber entweder war euer Tiefenmesser auf Fuss eingestellt oder ihr habt zu tief ins Glas geschaut. Auf meinen Seekarten sind rings um Langeland keine Tiefen von mehr als 35 - 40 m eingezeichnet, und das sind schon Ausnahmen. Tiefen von mehr als 50 m kenne ich persönlich nur aus dem Bornholmer Becken und vielleicht noch vor Rügen.


----------



## bombe220488 (24. Mai 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*

Also meine seekarte bietet im Belt bis 57m und an der Brücke nördlich bis 70m
Gerade von Lohals aus ja kein Thema... Ca 15sm entfernt


----------



## Lockenfrosch (24. Mai 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*

Hast Du da mal Koordinaten? Würde ich gerne mal nachsehen , mach dann auch nen Bückling, wenn ich`s finde, bisher habe ich solche Tiefen da nicht gefunden.


----------



## XxBenexX (24. Mai 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*

Moin, du kannst mal südlich von Spodsbjerg schauen beim grünen Turm im Fahrwasser da sind es 50m + 

Gruß Bene


----------



## bombe220488 (24. Mai 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*





Koordinaten hab ich dafür jetzt so nicht zur Hand aber so dürftest du es finden.

Sonst hier mal stöbern
http://kart.gulesider.no/
und dann Sjokart

Gruß


----------



## Gidde (24. Mai 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*

Moin, ich war letzte Woche auf Langeland an der Südseite Humble. Leider waren die Dorsche nicht da wo sie die letzten 2 Jahre standen. Also ging die Suche los. Die ersten 2 Tage waren nicht so rosig. Da ging mehr auf Plattfisch. Am 3 Tag kamen wir erst garnicht raus, aufgrund vom Ostwind. Der 4 Tag war dann erst super, haben bei 20-24m schöne Dorsche gefangen. Die Spätnachmittagausfahrt war erst noch ganz gut. Es zappelte in der ersten Drift so richtig. Dann kam leider die Ernüchterung. Meine Batterien des GPS waren alle, so dass wir den Spot nicht wiederfanden und der Wind nahm zu. WIr sind dann auch zum Slippen gefahren. Das Boot lief voll Wasser und der halbe Fang schwamm in den Wellen davon. Die Winde vom Trailer brach. Nach einer halben Stunde hatten wir das Boot aus dem Wasser. Ich kann nur jeden Raten bei östlichen Winden das Slippen zu unterlassen. Der letzte Tag fing genau so an, wie der Tag zuvor. Man hätte rausfahren können. Wir nicht mehr. Das war uns eine Lehre. Wir waren bei Haus und Boot untergebracht. Morten der Vermieter ist super nett.Half uns auch beim Reparieren des Trailers. Unser Ferienhaus OE2 einfach super. 30m zum Strand und Brandungsangeln. 
Allerdings suchen wir für nächstes Jahr ein anders Reiseziel in Dänemark. Hat jemand eine Idee, wo man nicht so Wetterabhängig ist? Kleiner Belt bei Kolding? Finde dort leider keine Ferienhäuser für 8 Personen, die uns eine Liegemöglichkeit unserer 2 Boote geben. 
Wollte gerade die Koordinaten vom GPS eingeben, doch leider ist das Gerät anscheinend auch defekt. Es funzt wieder.
N54°45.972  O10°48.595  auf einer Drift von ca. 200m.


----------



## Lockenfrosch (24. Mai 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*



bombe220488 schrieb:


> Koordinaten hab ich dafür jetzt so nicht zur Hand aber so dürftest du es finden.
> 
> Sonst hier mal stöbern
> http://kart.gulesider.no/
> ...


Ja, das sind die gleichen Tiefen wie auf meiner Karte, da ist die tiefste Stelle 27,5 m. Wo bitte soll da ein Loch sein von 60m ? Schau mal selber. Vielleicht kann Multe als alter Langelandhase ja mal was dazu sagen. Östlich Spodsberg sind es in der Fahrrinne bis ca. 40 m, das sind meines Wissens nach die tiefsten Stellen in diesem Seegebiet. Richtung Brücke finde ich auf deiner Karte nichts in der Tiefe.


----------



## bombe220488 (24. Mai 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*

Könnt ihr das bild von mir nicht sehen ?
 Nördlich von Langeland an der riesengroßen langen Brücke (Öresundbrücke)
Zwischen der Tonne W27B (Grün) und 27B (Rot-Weiß gestreift -FahrwassermittenTonne)

55°20'05.82" N  11°01'42.89"E

Gruß


----------



## Ostseeteufel (24. Mai 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*

Hallo,

  hier mal die Ausschnitte von den Karten!
  Unter der Brücke.
Anhang anzeigen 202347



und von der Tonne DW52
Anhang anzeigen 202346




  Und der link von der Karte!
http://kart.gulesider.no/

  Noch 8Tage bis Spodsbjerg!


----------



## STRULIK (24. Mai 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*

waren zwei tage 19.05/20.05 in spodbjerg. es ging nicht viel, nur kleinfisch.#c


----------



## rule270 (24. Mai 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*

Bin ab 08.06.2013 3 Wochen in Buckemose grottevey.
falls jemand lust auf Snack oder gemeinsames Angeln Ausfahren.
Kann sich bei mir melden. Fahre ein Linder Aluboot "Troll".
Ansonsten fahre ich morgens gegen 6: 00 Uhr ca raus .
Also esgeht bald los.

Bis dann mal.
Rudi#h


----------



## Forellenjäger 63 (24. Mai 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*



bombe220488 schrieb:


> Könnt ihr das bild von mir nicht sehen ?
> Nördlich von Langeland an der riesengroßen langen Brücke (Öresundbrücke)
> Zwischen der Tonne W27B (Grün) und 27B (Rot-Weiß gestreift -FahrwassermittenTonne)
> 
> ...


Hallo Bombe 220488! 
Es ist doch gut das sich einer #6 da auskennt. Sonst wird man noch als Märchenerzähler hin gestellt.#h


----------



## Multe (24. Mai 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*

Aber von Lohals ist das eine enorme Strecke bis dahin. Bei Wind oder Strömung kann man das auf keinen Fall empfehlen. Da sollte man vorher schon wirklich genau wissen wie sich das Wetter entwickelt. Ich würde solch eine Strecke nie fahren und würde auch keinem die Koordinaten geben. Es sind schon von Lohals einige nicht mehr zurückgekemmen.


----------



## Lockenfrosch (24. Mai 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*

Danke Multe, klare Worte. Die Stellen waren mir zwar nicht bekannt und deshalb muss ich Abbitte leisten, aber hinfahren würde ich da auch nicht, jedenfalls nicht von Langeland aus. Aber das muss jeder selber wissen.


----------



## Multe (24. Mai 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*

Stell dir mal vor, du hast nur eine leichte Strömung und der Wind läuft gegen diese Strömung an ..... ich möchte dann bei den Wellen, die es dann gibt, nicht mehr zurück...und dann event. nicht genug Sprit ( da brauchst du jede Menge für den Weg) dabei.
Das sind die Fische wirklich nicht Wert.


----------



## bombe220488 (24. Mai 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*

Ich möchte nur mal hinzufügen das ich hier keine Super Spots gepostet habe,
Ich habe lediglich in der seekarte rumgestöbert.
Ich bin nie von Lohals aus angeln gewesen.


----------



## autoglas (25. Mai 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*

Hallo Bombe Danke für die guten Infos,werde es nächste Woche gleich testen!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Nxr Mxxrxsxnglxr (25. Mai 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*



Multe schrieb:


> Aber von Lohals ist das eine enorme Strecke bis dahin. Bei Wind oder Strömung kann man das auf keinen Fall empfehlen. Da sollte man vorher schon wirklich genau wissen wie sich das Wetter entwickelt. Ich würde solch eine Strecke nie fahren und würde auch keinem die Koordinaten geben. Es sind schon von Lohals einige nicht mehr zurückgekemmen.


Hallo Multe
Da kann ich dir nur beipflichten. Wir sind früher1989 bis 92 mit der EA Dehn von Ole rausgefahren ein toller Angelkutter .Der Käpten(bekam nachher immer 1l Jägermeister) kannte ab 5km  vor der Brücke tolle "Löcher" Fisch satt. Mit einen Kleinboot rausfahren ist Russisches Roulett.Die Bedingungen dort ändern sich binnen 5 min von Ententeich bis aufgewühlte See . Und mit der Strömung hast du vollkomen Recht ,bei gegenläufigen Wind mußte selbst der Kutter  mit VOLLAST laufen .


----------



## Multe (25. Mai 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*

Angeln direkt vor der Tür.
Wenn jemand 10. 000.000 DKK auf der hohen Kante hat, so kann er diese gut auf LL anlegen. Der Leuchtturm _Keldsnor Fyr_ steht für diesen Preis, zusammen mit einem Ferienhaus,  nämlich zum Verkauf.


----------



## Stulle (25. Mai 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*

wenn man da als deutscher häuser kaufen könnte würde da nicht alle 10 m zu verkaufen dran stehen#h


----------



## bombe220488 (25. Mai 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*



autoglas schrieb:


> Hallo Bombe Danke für die guten Infos,werde es nächste Woche gleich testen!!!!!!!!!!





:m dann bekomme ich aber ein paar Filets ab ! |rolleyes


----------



## dkbozz (25. Mai 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*



Multe schrieb:


> Angeln direkt vor der Tür.
> Wenn jemand 10. 000.000 DKK auf der hohen Kante hat, so kann er diese gut auf LL anlegen. Der Leuchtturm _Keldsnor Fyr_ steht für diesen Preis, zusammen mit einem Ferienhaus,  nämlich zum Verkauf.



Mensch wer sich sowas leisten kann da kommt es auch nicht mehr auf 40000€ für nen gescheites Angelboot an.:m


----------



## dkbozz (25. Mai 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*



Stulle schrieb:


> wenn man da als deutscher häuser kaufen könnte würde da nicht alle 10 m zu verkaufen dran stehen#h



da muss ich dir recht geben. es ist ja nicht eine Strasse wo kein Haus verkauft wird.


----------



## Stulle (25. Mai 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*

Und es ist alles von bruchbude bis luxus haus dabei, im landesinneren und nahe am strand, ich komm da immer is träumen:l


----------



## Windelwilli (25. Mai 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*

Klärt mich mal bitte auf.
Man kann dort als Deutscher sich kein Haus kaufen?|kopfkrat
Haben die da ein Gesetz für?;+


----------



## Stulle (25. Mai 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*

ich hab keine quelle aber ausländern (privatpersonen) ist es in dänemark nicht erlaubt häuser/grundstücke kaufen. warscheinlich weil dann massen an ausländern die preise fürs wohnen nach oben treiben und ihre kultur druchsetzen. Dazu währe wohl im winter dann in den "dänenfreien dörfern" dunkeltuten#c


----------



## looser-olly (25. Mai 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*

moin moin, liebe gemeinde!!!!!!!

so,bin auch mal wieder ne woche

ab 01.06. in spodsberg an zu treffen.

bei so viele info`s hier kann ja nicht`s schief gehen!!!!

wenn dann noch das wetter einigermassen mit spielt,
wird es der perfekte angel urlaub.

bekommt man denn wieder wattis bei thomas(angelzentrum)?????


lg olly.


----------



## dorsch*thomas (25. Mai 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*

Nein, Wattis hat er immer noch nicht! Seeringler hat er aber. Im Laden an der Ecke zu Drejet soll es aber welche geben! Bei uns sind es nur noch 5. Tage. Gruß Thomas


----------



## chaco (25. Mai 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*

du kannst als deutscher ein haus in dk  besitzen!, ist nur ne frage von kohle!


----------



## Nxr Mxxrxsxnglxr (25. Mai 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*



chaco schrieb:


> du kannst als deutscher ein haus in dk  besitzen!, ist nur ne frage von kohle!



Hallo Chaco

Nach meinen( vor 5Jahren ) Erkundigungen braucht man die 2te Staatsbürgerschaft und muß sich 9Mon. im Jahr dort aufhalten was kontroliert wird . Sie wollen Sylter Verhältnisse vermeiden . Ich war an einen Bauernhof im Vestervej 45 interessiert .Steht jetze mit 1,2 Mio Kr. zum Verkauf und brauch eine Kernsanierung .Habe dort Jahrelang im Angelurlaub gewohnt .Ist aber die letzten 10 Jahre nicht mehr zumutbar gewesen . Seitdem habe ich immer Häuser von Novasol.
Gruß Rudolf|uhoh:


----------



## Multe (25. Mai 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*

Zum Glück können Ausländer in DK keine Grund oder Häuser kaufen sonst wäre es vorbei mit unsrer schönen Insel. LL ist bei den Anglern beliebt wie kein anderes Revier in DK und da würden die Mietpreise mit Sicherheit explodieren bzw. es gäbe keine Ferienhäuser mehr, weil die Besitzer sie selbst beanspruchen würden.
Langeländer Kommunalpolitiker wollten zwar , das Ausländer nur auf LL Sommerhäuser kaufen könnten, wurden dann aber von "ganz Oben" zurückgepfiffen.


----------



## Forellenjäger 63 (25. Mai 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*



Multe schrieb:


> Aber von Lohals ist das eine enorme Strecke bis dahin. Bei Wind oder Strömung kann man das auf keinen Fall empfehlen. Da sollte man vorher schon wirklich genau wissen wie sich das Wetter entwickelt. Ich würde solch eine Strecke nie fahren und würde auch keinem die Koordinaten geben. Es sind schon von Lohals einige nicht mehr zurückgekemmen.


 Das stimmt wohl alles. Man sollte auch nicht mit einer Nuss-schale dort hin fahren. Es sollte schon ein sicheres, gut Motorisiertes und mit Technischen Instrumenten ausgerüstet  Boot sein. Denn dort herrscht teilweise gigantische Strömung. Und nicht wie einige die mit ein Voll besetzten Schlauboot zum Pilken rausfahren. Da habe ich dann auch kein Verständnis mehr.


----------



## Oli74 (26. Mai 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*

So langsam wird es ernst..........

http://de.windfinder.com/forecast/spodsbjerg

nächsten Samstag Windstärke 3 aus West und leicht bewölkt.
Ich weiß kann sich noch viel ändern, hört sich aber erstmal ganz gut an!!


----------



## Peter S (26. Mai 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*

So wir wieder zurück;
2 schöne Wochen haben wir gehabt Wetter war prima, haben immer ein Platz zum Spinnfischen gefunden. Verblieben in Bukkemose.
Wie gesagt angenehmes Wetter, viele Hornhechte, mehrere Meerforellen und reichlich Kleinere Dorsche haben dazu beigetragen das wir ein Superurlaub hatten.

Für alle die jetzt fahren; viel Spass!

Grusse,

Peter


----------



## XxBenexX (26. Mai 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*

Moin Zusammen,

so eine Woche Spodsbjerg ist zuende und wir sind wieder Zuhause angekommen.


Am 18.05 ging es um 04:30 los ---> Ankunft Spodsbjerg ca. 13:00 also viel zu früh da... egal ab zu Nicolai und das Boot holen... Danach zu Novasol und den Schlüssel holen jedoch musten wir hier eine Stunde warten... egal es ist früh am Tag

15:00 Uhr Haus Check, Boot Check, Wetter Check jetzt kannst losgehen... 

Meine erster Fang war eine Penn Slammer 360 die auf Pilker gebissen hat  Spass beiseite die Rolle ist aus der Fischekiste gefallen und prompt in Hafenbecken gefallen.. 


So nu aber zum eigentlichen .... Boot an und los gehts erster Stop Fahrwasserkante Gelber Turm... Und ab zum Grund die Montage 2-2,5 sm Drift is ne menge also versuch macht klug ... den einen oder Anderen konnten wir aber doch noch verhaften auf einer Wassertiefe von 20-25m...




Die nächsten Tage ging es dann so weiter Drift Drift Drift ... aber wenn man ein wenig sucht und versucht klappte es doch wie zuvor auf 20-25m Wassertiefe... 


Dann mal zum Thema was hier so heiß Diskutiert wird die Schiffe und Frachter ....

Im Smartphone Zeitalter kann sich jeder über Marinetraffic informieren was mit welcher Geschwindigkeit durchs Belt kommt.. und welche Route genutzt wird... Dank GPS weiß man ja wo man sich befindet und kann daher Rechtzeitig ausweichen.... 

Abstand sollte man jedoch von der Edith Maersk halten da ein 400m Langes 56m Breites Schiff mit einem Tiefgang von 16m bei etwa 10 kn Fahrt schon Wellen macht.... 









Mittwoch dann Wind aus Westen 5-6 was uns einen Sofatag bescherte da es reichlich Nass von oben kam.... in den Abendstunden haben wir etwas den Strand unsicher gemacht mit der Spinnrute aber leider ohne verwertbaren Fisch. 


Donnerstag Wetterbesserung also Boot klar machen und raus..... erst war noch ein wenig aufgewühlte See die sich aber Schnell beruhigte .... zu Ruhig #t mit 60 gr am Boot fischen ist ne schöne Sache aber sich mit dem Boot in einer Stunde 300 meter bewegen is Mist also viel suchen aber wer sucht der findet... 


Freitag dann haben wir das Boot sauber gemacht und abgegeben und haben um 12:00 die Heimreise angetreten... 



Also zusammengefasst haben wir Fisch (ab 50cm zum mitnehmen)  gefangen (mehr kanns ja immer sein) aber man ist zufrieden... 

Gefangen haben wir in Wassertiefen von 18- 25m.... Köder kann man nicht speziell sagen ... nur hab ich pers. besser auf dunkele Farben gefangen... 


Alles in allem ein Schöner Angelurlaub...


Nochmal danke an Walter für einige hilfreiche Tips #h


Jetzt heist es wieder warten bis zur nächsten Tour .... 

In 9 Wochen :m



Gruß Bene


----------



## bombe220488 (26. Mai 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*

Schöner Bericht #6 Danke.

Habt ihr es auch mal im Flachen auf Dorsch probiert um 10m ?

Hornies , Platten ?

MFG :vik:


----------



## XxBenexX (26. Mai 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*

Nein im Flachen vom Boot aus überhaupt nicht sind aber einige unter Land gewesen von daher denk ich das es da auch was zu holen gibt aber auf was dort gefischt wurde kann ich dir nicht sagen

Gruß Bene


----------



## Ben-CHI (26. Mai 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*

So....auch wir sind auf dem Heimweg.

Waren 10 Tage in Ristinge und hatten eine Woche Boot bei Ibi.

Kurz gesagt, mit Dorsch liefs schlecht bei uns. Wir haben uns mit der Strömung schwer getan. Lediglich eine Handvoll Fische gingen mit. Da wir allesamt Schönwetter Angler sind haben wir die Regentage auch auf der Couch verbracht.

1 1/2 Tage Plattfisch Angelei brachte mit 3 Mann knapp 150 Platten. Brauch ich auch nicht mehr...was ne Arbeit.
Tiefe zwischen 7-11 Meter auf Ringler oder Watts. 
Spodsbjerg raus und um den gelben Turm herum.
Lief wie geschnitten Brot!

Jeden Abend ging's an den Strand zum abendlichen Spinnfischen auf Meerforelle und Dorsch. Geile Fischerei, die zumindest mir 3 Meerforellen und unzählige Dorsche, Hornis und ne quergehakte Platte brachte.
Mit Abstand der beste Köder sowohl auf Forelle wie auf Dorsch war der "Snurrebassen 22gr" rot/schwarz/gelb...
Meerforellen gabs am DovesKlint/Gustlavs.

Die letzten beiden Tage haben wir verzweifelt versucht bei einem der Fischer Dorschfilet zu bekommen. Aber nix zu machen... Der Fischer in Ristinge hat Sage und schreibe einen Fisch gefangen. 

Als Fazit kann ich nur sagen: war wie immer schön und ich komme wieder. Wird zwar ein paar Jährchen dauern bis ich wieder zeit für so Späße habe, aber es wird schon klappen.

Nochmal Danke an Multe für die reichlichen Tips vor Beginn unserer Reise.:m

Gruß Ben


----------



## carlsberg (26. Mai 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*

Schöner  Bericht  bene .Habt ihr schon den kKöhler gesehen . http://www.angelcentrum.dk/index_angelcentrum.htm?fisch_woche.htm~mainFrame


----------



## XxBenexX (26. Mai 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*

Ja habe ich heute gesehen als ich bei fänge der Woche geschaut habe 


Gruß Bene


----------



## Multe (26. Mai 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*

Sehr schöne Berichte von Bene und Ben - CHI. Tja an der Strömung und am Wetter kann man leider nichts drehen. 
@carlsberg, du hast ja jetzt die Möglichkeit so einen Köhler zu fangen, denn wo einer ist......mit deinem neuen Echolot findest du die Kerle bestimmt.
Gruß Multe


----------



## XxBenexX (26. Mai 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*

Naja Walter ich will mich nicht beklagen wir hatten Spass und haben Fisch gefangen was die Hauptsache ist.

Das mit der Drift war halt das Problem hattest du Fisch gefunden warst du genau so schnell drüber weg..

Aber in 9 Wochen gehts ja wieder hoch für 2 Wochen

Gruß Bene


----------



## carlsberg (26. Mai 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*

Hej  Multe  wenn die Einstellungen alle so stimmen wie ich das ding eingestellt habe  ,wird mir das ding hoffentlich gute Dienst  leisten.
Kann ich jetzt schon Meeräschen  mit der Fliegenrute irgendwo auf L L  beangeln . Das wäre auch noch was schönes was mich mal reizen würde .


----------



## Stulle (26. Mai 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*

da die hornis noch da sind versuch lieber mal die an der fliegenrute :vik:


----------



## bombe220488 (26. Mai 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*



Stulle schrieb:


> da die hornis noch da sind versuch lieber mal die an der fliegenrute :vik:



Wie.....?
Die sind noch/schon da? 
Woher die Infos ?
Ich bin heiß wie frittenfett :vik:


----------



## Stulle (26. Mai 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*

1. der raps blüht schon ne zeit
2. ich war vom 9.-12. oben und da konnte ich mich kaum retten 
3. gestern beim blinker in der kieler förde hab ich auch noch ungewollt einen bekommen #q


----------



## Multe (26. Mai 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*

@carlsberg, da musst du warten bis es richtig warm ist, dann fängst du auch Meeräschen . Jetzt ist es noch zu früh. Musst aber ganz still sitzen und es muss windstill sein, sonst siehst du sie nicht.
Vielleicht kommen sie ja auch in Spodsbjerg wieder in den Hafen, wie im letzten August. Da kannst du sie mal sehen.
*ACHTUNG:* im Hafen selbst ist angeln verboten. 
Gruß Walter


----------



## carlsberg (27. Mai 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*

Dann werde ich mich auf die hornis konzentriert.  Darf man den von der Hafen Mole aus angeln.


----------



## schmie (27. Mai 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*

Hallo carlsberg. Ich bin ganz neu im Forum und bin ab 01.06.13 auch da. Vielleicht hast du ja Tipps für mich. Gruß schmie


----------



## schmie (27. Mai 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*

Hallo liebe Petrifreunde. Kann mir einer von euch mal sagen wie das Wetter nächste Woche wird und wie lange man vom Hafen Bakenkop rausfährt zur ersten guten Fangstelle.Ich fahre dort zum ersten Mal hin.Danke im voraus.Schmie


----------



## Stulle (27. Mai 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*

wenn ich genau sagen könnte wie das wetter in 7 tagen ist währe ich schon längst reich :q :vik:

aber ich vermute bedeckt bis sonnig 15-20° wind bis 4


----------



## carlsberg (27. Mai 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*

Hallo schmie  herzlich willkommen hier im Board.  Von Bagenkop aus fahren sehr viele um die Südspitze  rum .  Aber passt  auf den Wind auf, falls ihr rum fahren solltet. Denn wenn  z.b für früh morgens  Wind mit 2 bft angesagt ist aus West, und ab mittags 4 bft  wird die Rucktour kein zuckerschlecken. http://www.angelcentrum.dk/index_angelcentrum.htm  schau mal hier da findest du das wetter. Zu genauen Fangplätzen  rund um Bagenkop kann ich leider nicht viel sagen,da ich immer  nach Spodsbjerg fahre. Aber das Angelgeschäft im Hafen von Bagenkop hhilft dir da weiter. Hier sind aber genug boardies die auch nach Bagenkop fahren und können  dir da weiter helfen mit dem fanggebiet und wo man so drauf achten sollte in Bagenkop.


----------



## Nxr Mxxrxsxnglxr (28. Mai 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*



schmie schrieb:


> Hallo liebe Petrifreunde. Kann mir einer von euch mal sagen wie das Wetter nächste Woche wird und wie lange man vom Hafen Bakenkop rausfährt zur ersten guten Fangstelle.Ich fahre dort zum ersten Mal hin.Danke im voraus.Schmie




Hallo Schmie
http://www.wetter.com/wetter_aktuell/wettervorhersage/wettervorhersage_details/?d=2&id=DK0FY0007&s=0
Zum Fischen fahre zum erstenmal Hafen raus und dann links. Bleibe 200m vom Ufer in 6-8m Wasser und fahre ca 20-30min zum leuchtturm (keldsnorfyr) hier im 6-8m Wasser mit leichten Gerät Pilker 60bis 100g Ich bevorzuge kieler pilk die schlanke Form zur jetzigenZeit Blau/Silber(ab july gelb /rot) und die Aufdrift fischen .  oder Doppelschwanzjig Gr 10 -12 mit 80g -150gKopf in rot/schwarz für die Abdrift. Den Kieler schlanke Form habe ich noch nie so günstig wie bei Ulf, Angelgeschäft im Hafen bekommn. Wenn es die Strömungsverhältnisse zulassen ist eine Drift vom Leuchtturm bis ca 200m hinter das Langelandsfort(Haus auf den Hügel) immer sehr Gut gewesen.Ich fische die Stelle schon seit 25 J. dort ist eine Kante ca 200-250 m vom Ufer ca 1mbis 1,50m tief finde Sie und du fängst reichlich.Solltest du keinen Erfolg haben und du über ein GUTES BOOT (keine 4.50Jolle) verfügst halte nach den Kuttern Long Island , Jyden oder Michelle Ausschau. Fische im gehörigen Abstand von denen und Speichere dir die Daten wenn du fängst auf den GPS ab. :r  ACHTE wenn du weiter draußen bist auf Containerschiffe in der Fahrrinne . Die Wellen von denen sind Brandgefährlich für 4-6m Boote :r ansonsten suche suchen und Probieren. Viel Petri Gruß Rudolf. bald für 6 Wochen oben#h


----------



## schmie (28. Mai 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*

Hallo Rudolf. Vielen dank für deine Tips damit kann ich schon eine menge anfangen. Unser Boot ist 7m lang und hat 70Ps.Petri Gruß Schmie.


----------



## schmie (28. Mai 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*

Hallo carlsberg. Danke für deine Hinweise. Wir haben ein 7m langes Boot mit 70 Ps .was meinst du mit wieviel Wind m/s wird es unangenehm. (Fahren um die Südspitze).Petri Gruß schmie.


----------



## Nxr Mxxrxsxnglxr (28. Mai 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*



schmie schrieb:


> Hallo Rudolf. Vielen dank für deine Tips damit kann ich schon eine menge anfangen. Unser Boot ist 7m lang und hat 70Ps.Petri Gruß Schmie.




Hallo Schmie
Damit solltest du keine Probleme haben aber bei bft.4 hast du schon mächtig zu kämpfen wenn du aus den Belt Richtung Bagenkop bei Gulstav um die Ecke mußt. Wenn du dann Südwest 4 bei gegenläufiger Strömung hast wirds Ruhig an Bord ist mit solch einen Boot aber machbar. Immer auf wechselndes Wetter achten . Du kannst im Belt Ententeich haben und unten dann wirklich rauhes Wasser. Ich habe da schon in meiner Anfangszeit gewendet und bin nach Spodsberg in den Hafen geschippert mit einer Mön 27, 8,90m Diesel Innenborder Kleinkutter.Wir Freizeitkapitäne sind halt keine Profis und ein wenig Angst und noch mehr Respekt vor den Naturgewalten macht vorsichtig und hält am Leben.         "zum Schluß was zum Anheizen." Gruß Rudolf


----------



## carlsberg (28. Mai 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*

Da kann ich meeresangler nur zustimmen.  Das Wetter kann schnell http://de.windfinder.com/wind/windspeed.htm .umschlagen


----------



## schmie (28. Mai 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*

Hallo Rudolf. Danke für deine Bilder. Wir können es auch kaum erwarten das es endlich losgeht. Wir sind 7 Angelfreunde. Gruß Schmie


----------



## schmie (29. Mai 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*

Hallo liebe Angelfreunde. Ich fahre am 01.06 nach Bagenkop und wollte mal auf Mefos probieren. Kann mir einer von euch ein paar Tips geben! Danke im voraus. Gruß Schmie


----------



## Cerebellum (29. Mai 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*

Hallo schmie, bin auch ab 01.06. auf LL, 
Mefo ist nicht unbedingt mein Zielfisch, 
es gibt aber gute Angelführer mit Wegbeschreibungen.
Gut ist auf jeden Fallr die Strecke bei Keldsnor Fyr und natürlich Gulstaf.

Abends / nacht sollen sich schwarze Fliegen gut machen, probiers halt aus

Gruß vom Kleinhirn


----------



## murmeli1965 (29. Mai 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*

Servus @schmie,
für Mefo ist Gulstav doch recht überlaufen, dort angelt wohl jeder.
Versuche es mal bei Bukkemose rechts vor dem Wald oder in Vesteregn, zwischen Bagenkop und Ristinge. Dort halten sich die Mefos recht ufernah im Blasentang auf.

Gruß Oldi


----------



## ralle88 (29. Mai 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*

Hallo Rudolf,
schöne Fische auf den Bildern. Aber warum kehlst du die nicht? Soviel Zeit sollte sein. Das Fleisch blutet aus und bleibt wunderbar weiss. Zumal es da auch im Angelrecht eine gewisse Vorschrift geben soll.

Gruß Ralph


----------



## dorsch*thomas (29. Mai 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*



ralle88 schrieb:


> Hallo Rudolf,
> schöne Fische auf den Bildern. Aber warum kehlst du die nicht? Soviel Zeit sollte sein. Das Fleisch blutet aus und bleibt wunderbar weiss. Zumal es da auch im Angelrecht eine gewisse Vorschrift geben soll.
> 
> Gruß Ralph


 
Sehe ich genauso,ist auch waidgerechter so!


----------



## Ben-CHI (29. Mai 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*



> für Mefo ist Gulstav doch recht überlaufen, dort angelt wohl jeder



Also so würde ich das auch nicht sagen. Sicher trifft man immer mal jemanden der angelt, aber unter der Woche ist es da Super angenehm und auch nicht so das man sich auf die Füße tritt. Am Wochenende sind dort einige dänische Angler unterwegs und es gibt sicher ungestörtere Spots.
Ich für meinen Teil liebe den Strand. Der Sonnenuntergang hinter Gustlavs Klint ist ein Schauspiel und die Schwalben in Doves Klint auch sehenswert.

Bei Einbruch der Dunkelheit sind gute Dorsche von Land aus zu fangen und wenn man den Dreh raus hat bringt fast jeder Wurf nen Biss.


----------



## Nxr Mxxrxsxnglxr (29. Mai 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*



ralle88 schrieb:


> Hallo Rudolf,
> schöne Fische auf den Bildern. Aber warum kehlst du die nicht? Soviel Zeit sollte sein. Das Fleisch blutet aus und bleibt wunderbar weiss. Zumal es da auch im Angelrecht eine gewisse Vorschrift geben soll.
> 
> Gruß Ralph


Hallo Ralph

Fische sind sauber abgeschlagen  Wo steht was von Kehlschnitt bin gern Lernbereit was VORSCHRIFTEN anbelangt.  Meine Filets sind auch Schneeweiß und haben bisher immer vorzüglich gemundet. Ich habe bis vor 10Jahren  jahrelang erfolgreich Meisterschaften gefischt da mußte NUR ABGESCHLAGEN werden .Wie gesagt Ich bin LERNFÄHIG.;+

Gruß Rudolf


----------



## schollenschreck (29. Mai 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*

der kehlstich ist tatsache vorschrift im tierschutzgesetz, für das waidgerechte töten von fischen.

mit dem abschlagen betäubst du das tier nur und es erstickt qualvoll.es sei denn natürlich du schlägst ihm den schädel ein aber das sollte AUCH nicht sinn der sache sein.Betäuben(abschlagen) und dann sauber töten (kehlstich)


----------



## schmie (29. Mai 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*

Hallo liebe Petrifreunde. Vielen Dank für eure Tips. Ich werde es versuchen. Wie sieht es mit Schleppen auf Dorsch aus? Lohnt sich das überhaupt? Schmie


----------



## otto57 (30. Mai 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*



schmie schrieb:


> Hallo liebe Petrifreunde. Vielen Dank für eure Tips. Ich werde es versuchen. Wie sieht es mit Schleppen auf Dorsch aus? Lohnt sich das überhaupt? Schmie


 
Beim Schleppen kommst DU wohl nicht tief genug,und wenn tief dann -- Hänger.

Liegt ja immer viel unten.Dieses Jahr hatte ich keinen Abriss-mein Freund 3.

Aber probier es aus. Geht dann aber wieder von Deiner echten Fangzeit weg.

Und wenn man raus kommt ( Wind und Wellen ) dann fang was.

Der Regen wird wärmen ich sag´s Euch |bla:


----------



## Rene161281 (30. Mai 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*

Wer auf meine Signatur guckt, der weiß warum ich schon nicht mehr ruhig schlafen kann


----------



## gelo1 (30. Mai 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*



Rene161281 schrieb:


> Wer auf meine Signatur guckt, der weiß warum ich schon nicht mehr ruhig schlafen kann



Genau. 1 Tag und den Rest von heute. Dann hat LL uns wieder.

Gruß
Gerd


----------



## schmie (30. Mai 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*

Hallo Gerd. Wir sind dann auch da,und können es auch kaum erwarten.:m Wo bist du denn da genau?|rolleyes Gruß Schmie


----------



## Oli74 (30. Mai 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*

Übermorgen gehts los.................aber der Wind:c


----------



## bombe220488 (30. Mai 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*

Mal davon abgesehen das ich selbst entscheide wann ich rausfahre und wann nicht und ich da vorsichtig bin aber wird man in spodsberg bei ner 5 aus West noch rausgelassen. Ist ja ERSTMAL unter Land...


----------



## carlsberg (30. Mai 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*

Hej bombe zum dorsch angeln nicht. Vielleicht auf Plattfisch unter land


----------



## ralle88 (30. Mai 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*

Hi Bombe,
sehe ich genauso wie Carlsberg. Das Rauskommen ist bestimmt das kleinste Problem. Wenn du aber über den Punkt gekommen bist, wo die Welle sich richtig aufgebaut hat vom Ufer her wird es schwierig und unvernünftig.
Ein paar wirst du aber immer sehen, die es probieren.#q

Gruß Ralph


----------



## bombe220488 (30. Mai 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*

Naja warten wir es ab.
Vielleicht beruhigt es sich ja etwas, sonst gibts halt ne runde Bier mehr 

2x schlafen noch


----------



## rule270 (30. Mai 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*

Versuch es um Gulstaf herum die Frühen Morgen und späten Abendstunden ( die goldenen Stunden) Was auch je nach Wind ist Vesterreg ( Nörreballe Nor) frag mal bei Ulf in Bagenkob im Anglershop nach der ist Spezi auf Mefos. Bestell nen schönen Gruß von Rudi erschlägt ab dem 08.06 auf . Viel Petry Heil
Rudi


----------



## rule270 (30. Mai 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*

Schau mal bei www Wetter.com rein und gib DK bagenkob ein dann kannst Du alles sehen usw,
Rudi


----------



## rule270 (30. Mai 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*

Abends immer such den 3-6m Bereich auf.
Rudi


----------



## rule270 (30. Mai 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*

Wenn das Wetter es zulässt fahr um die Spitze ri Norden is zum Leuchtturm Vognbjerg Weißer Turm fahr dann ri Osten auf die  20m kante. Wenn Du ein ferglas hast schau nach der grünen oder Roten Tonne nimm mal die grade Linie
zwischen Tonne und Leiuchtturm. Müsste was gehen ferner vor der grünen Tonne an der Kante oder hinter der Roten liegt jeweils ein Wrack .
Rudi


----------



## gelo1 (30. Mai 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*



schmie schrieb:


> Hallo Gerd. Wir sind dann auch da,und können es auch kaum erwarten.:m Wo bist du denn da genau?|rolleyes Gruß Schmie


Hallo Schmie, wir sind in Spodsbjerg.


----------



## gelo1 (30. Mai 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*

Also Windstärke 5 ist schon einiges. Da würde ich es mir genau überlegen. Aber jemand hat ja hier die Seite mit der Windvorhersage gepostet.


----------



## Lockenfrosch (30. Mai 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*

Samstag, Sonntag und Montag könnt ihr schon mal zu 100% ein Brandungsangeln ansetzen, bei dem Wind ist jedes rausfahren blanker Leichtsinn. Ab Dienstag soll der Wind moderat blasen, also sollten noch genug Stunden mit dem Boot zu machen sein.


----------



## gelo1 (31. Mai 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*

So habe den Link gefunden.

http://de.windfinder.com/forecast/spodsbjerg

Morgen geht endlich los.

Gruß Gerd


----------



## schmie (31. Mai 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*

Hallo  Leute. Kann mir jemand von euch sagen,wie derDorschfang zurzeit ist und in welcher Tiefe. Danke euch. Gruß Schmie Morgen geht es endlich los. Wir sind schon ganz heiß aufs Angeln.


----------



## Ostseeteufel (1. Juni 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*

Angekommen bei herrlichen Sonnenschein! #h

  Haus eingeräumt Boot klargemacht!
  Sauergespritzten auf der Terrasse genossen. #g

So muss Urlaub sein!

  Jetzt müssen wir nur noch die Fische finden!


Gruß L_H


----------



## Multe (1. Juni 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*

Hej Lars, ich glaube es ist wichtiger den Wind abzustellen. Die Fische kommen dann von ganz alleine. 
Wir wünschen euch eine gute Woche - und natürlich auch Dorsche.
Gruß Walter


----------



## bombe220488 (1. Juni 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*

Sind auch angekommen und haben noch ne kleine Tour gemacht.
Wind nahm aber immer mehr zu.
Haben dann unter Land geschleppt (10m Linie vor bukkemose)  und noch ne Handvoll küchendorsche entnommen.
Mit meinem Boot ging es zwar draußen zum pilken an der fahrrine aber der Wind nahm noch zu und dann macht es nachher auch keinen Spaß mehr.

Hoffen wir mal das es ruhiger wird. 
Für morgen sieht's wohl aber eher schlecht aus... 

Gruß


----------



## Langelandfrank (2. Juni 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*

Hallo alle zusammen,
bin vor einer Woche mit Vaters aus Bukkemose zurückgekommen. Beim Schleppen hatten wir nicht so viel Erfolg. Wirklich nur kleine Küchendorsche. Wir haben dann wie in den letzten 2 Jahren mit Erfolg hinter der Fahrrinne geangelt. Erst mal beobachtet wo die km langen Netze stehen und dann schauen wie man driftet, um Hänger zu vermeiden. Ist natürlich trotzdem passiert, aber nicht in den Netzen. Vor der Fahrrinne war komischerweise nicht so viel Dorsch. Wenn die Strömung zunimmt ab ca. 1,7 kmh hat man gute Chancen. Wir haben Morgens 5.00 Uhr und auch Mittags 13.00 Uhr super gefangen. Passt aber auf die Containerschiffe auf. Rechtzeitig weg und weit. Aber das Thema hatten wir schon. Geangelt haben wir mit Pilker (Speed) die Flachen orange/rot mit 100 - 200 g solo, und hatten in der Woche 140 Dorsche. Keine kleinen! Viele um die 3- 6 kg. Schaut einfach auf Links Wetter und Strömung (paar Seiten vorher) und ihr könnt perfekt planen. Der Wind ändert sich ständig.
So dann viel Erfolg und ein dickes Petri.
PS: Achso Ulf (Angelladen Haus und Boot in Bukkemose) LG und deinem Sohn weiterhin viel Erfolg beim Karate. War wieder nett.


----------



## roofvisser (2. Juni 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*

Hallo leute,

Wir sind heute morgen angekomen in Spodsbjerg.
Heute leider viel wind #c

Die fange der Woche war gestern ein Dorsch von 10,75 kg!!
Am freitag war ein Dorsch gefangen von 9,5 kg..

Wir sind hier bis 15-06 und Sie konnen unsere urlaub folgen:
http://www.zeevissenlangeland.nl/page/spodsbjerg-juni-2013

Gruss,

Kees & Ingrid :a

(Deutsch ist nicht mein erste sprache...
Google Translate is your BF!)


----------



## Multe (2. Juni 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*

Hej Kees, zeig denen mal wie die großen Dorsche aussehen. Die Fänge sind richtig gut, wenn die Strömung es zulässt und wenn man natürlich die richtige Technik beherrscht.
Das mit dem Wetter wird schon klappen.
Dein DEUTSCH ist doch ok. 
viele Grüße Walter


----------



## roofvisser (2. Juni 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*

Hallo Walter,

Morgen gehts los!!  

Danke fur das Kompliment :k

Gruss,

Kees.



Multe schrieb:


> Hej Kees, zeig denen mal wie die großen Dorsche aussehen. Die Fänge sind richtig gut, wenn die Strömung es zulässt und wenn man natürlich die richtige Technik beherrscht.
> Das mit dem Wetter wird schon klappen.
> Dein DEUTSCH ist doch ok.
> viele Grüße Walter


----------



## XxBenexX (2. Juni 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*

Ab Mittwoch soll der Wind ja weniger werden und erstmal so bleiben, da könnt ihr mit Sicherheit gut zulangen :m


Gruß Bene


----------



## bombe220488 (2. Juni 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*

Bin leider nur bis Donnerstag früh hier...
Waren heute aufgrund des Windes ans Festland gebunden es waren ein paar draußen wie ich gesehen habe aber wir haben uns nach sio aufgemacht und haben ein paar hornis gezogen.

Mal sehen wie es morgen früh aussieht


----------



## Dorschjigger (3. Juni 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*

Petri Heil,
wir, eine Gruppe von 8 Leuten, fahren jetzt das dritte Jahr nach Langeland (Bukkemose). Wie in den letzten Jahren haben wir die Kalenderwochen 24/25 gewählt. Die letzten beiden Jahre war es ein top Zeitpunkt. Von sieben Tagen konnten wir mindestens 5 Tage auf See fischen. Das Wetter war annehmbar und  die Ausbeute an schönen Dorschen und Platten mehr als zufriedenstellend. 
Das Ferienhaus, sowie die Boote haben wir wieder bei Morten gemietet! Können ihn nur weiter empfehlen. Boote und Häuser sind top, Mortens "know how" und der Service echt super!
Wie gesagt, in guten 8 Tagen gehts los, Angelausrüstung steht, wir sind heiß, können es kaum erwarten und die Wetterprognosen scheinen auch in die richtige Richtung zu gehen... :-D 
Vllt hat ja jemand, der kurz vorher auf Langeland ist, nen paar heiße Tipps was Wassertiefe, Köderfarbe und -art angeht?! 

Gruß


----------



## bombe220488 (3. Juni 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*

Fahren denn die kleinen Boote von spodsbjerg raus zurzeit ?
Kann hier leider nicht auf die Webcam zugreifen


----------



## carlsberg (3. Juni 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*

Hej bombe. Komme gerade von spodsbjerg hafen zurück.  Wetter ist super 22 grad. Bloß der wind macht den jungs sehr zu schaffen. Die haben sich alle unter land verzogen 4 bis 5 bft aus Nw. Ab morgen soll der wind runter gehen bis 3 bft aus W bis NW und so soll es die nächsten Tage auch bleiben. Die fänge sind momentan auch schlecht man kommt momentan nicht mit 300 Gramm runter.#d


----------



## roofvisser (3. Juni 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*

Hallo leute,

Heute morgen sehr fruh rausgefahren. Wir hatten ringelwormen mitgenommen fur die Schollen.
Das ging sehr gut, wir haben auch schone Schollen gefangen mit Gulp Minnows!
Nur ein pahr driften gemacht, starke stromung!
Der größte Dorsch war 80 cm / 4,7 kg.

Weitere info und video's in das verslag das wir up to date halten:
http://www.zeevissenlangeland.nl/page/spodsbjerg-juni-2013


----------



## Benserker (4. Juni 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*

Moin Moin. In 7 Tagen geht es auch für uns endlich wieder los. Letztes Jahr waren wir schon da und es war der absolute Hammer. Dieses Jahr möchte ich zunächst mal sehen, ob ich nicht einige Platten bekomme. Das lief letztes Jahr nicht so dolle. Angeln werden wir wieder vom Boot.

Habt ihr ein paar Tipps für mich, wo man ordentlich Butt fangen könnte??? Weiter raus oder näher an der Kante? Wattis werden wir von zu Hause mitnehmen... Bin schon heiß wie Frittenfett...


----------



## otto57 (4. Juni 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*

Moin 

wo seid ihr denn auf Langeland - oben oder unten oder Mitte


fangen meist immer so ca. in 6-10 Meter Tiefe


----------



## carlsberg (4. Juni 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*

Hej rooviser habt dich gestern bei slippen gesehen. War mit meiner kleinrn Tochter da. Hast du ein lowrance echolot aif dein Boot


----------



## roofvisser (4. Juni 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*

Hallo Carlsberg,

Dan habe ich dich und deine Tochter gesehen 

Das echolot ist ein Humminbird 998 mit side-imaging.

Kees.



carlsberg schrieb:


> Hej rooviser habt dich gestern bei slippen gesehen. War mit meiner kleinrn Tochter da. Hast du ein lowrance echolot aif dein Boot


----------



## carlsberg (4. Juni 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*

Vielleicht sehen wir uns gleich nochmal im hafen. Wie lange seit ihr noch hier


----------



## roofvisser (4. Juni 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*

Wir sind hier bis 15 juni 



carlsberg schrieb:


> Vielleicht sehen wir uns gleich nochmal im hafen. Wie lange seit ihr noch hier


----------



## carlsberg (4. Juni 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*

Ich auch
Habe ein hummingbird 581 hd di. 
Vielleicht können wir uns mal im hafen treffen. Dann kannst du mal drüber schauen ob meine Einstellungen alle so stimmen.


----------



## Angelopa (4. Juni 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*

Moin LL-Fahrer,
Wir wollen Ende Juni auf die schöne Insel. Das Problem welches wir haben, sind die Koordinaten. Was nützt mir die beste Karte, wenn ich aber nicht genau weiß, wo ich suchen bzw. es versuchen sollte. Angenommen wir können nur 3 Tage raus und sollen dann anfangen zu suchen. Ehrlich, glaube nicht das viel Spaß macht. Also wer von Euch ist so nett und kann uns ein paar Daten für Hotspots zeigen bzw. sagen wo diese zu finden sind. Vorrangig wären hier die Stellen für gute Dorsche wichtig. Gerne auch persönlich anschreiben. Vielen Dank


----------



## otto57 (4. Juni 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*

Moin


kommt immer drauf an von wo man losfährt.


willst ja nicht die ganze Insel abfahren oder ?

viele fahren immer bis an die Fahrrinne sind dann ca. 20 - 25 Meter für Dorsch.


wir machen es immer so- bis ca. 20-25 Meter fahren, dann treiben lassen,Anschließend wieder zurück je dach dem ob was gebissen hat oder nicht.

Wenn nix beißt  dann andere Tiefe ausprobieren.

dann mal los.


----------



## carlsberg (4. Juni 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*

Auch wenn ich selber jetzt nicht am angeln bin. Wollte ich nur kurz bescheid geben für die jungs in Deutschland das heute strahlend blauer Himmel ist und war. Leider kam heute aus spodsbjerg keiner raus wind voll aus Nord  mit bis zu 6 stärken.  Ab morgen soll der wind dann runter gehen und es kann wieder gefischt werden. Hoffe das Nikolaj für mich noch ein Boot für Freitag hat. Eine ausfahrt wollte ich machen und  selbst mal angeln.


----------



## sandre (4. Juni 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*

Hi Kees,

schöne Bilder, schöne Fische#6, wir waren Anfang Mai da, das 
1.Mal. Hat mir sehr gut gefallen und ich bin schon heiß auf nächstes Jahr, werden dann wohl 2x fahren. 
Weiterhin viel Petri und gutes Wetter.

Gruß Ron


----------



## Angelopa (4. Juni 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*



otto57 schrieb:


> Moin
> 
> 
> kommt immer drauf an von wo man losfährt.
> ...



Danke Otto57,
also nur zur Info, wir fahren von Spotsbjerg aus los. 
Vielleicht hilft es Dir für nähere Infos;+


----------



## Ostseeteufel (4. Juni 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*

Hej carlsberg,
  kann Dir nur zustimmen Sonne reichlich,  aber auch Wind!
  So haben wir den letzten Äpler getrunken und bereiten uns auf morgen vor.
  Haben heute mal im Hafen Spodsbjerg einen Rundgang gemacht. Für die Leute die Eis kaufen wolle hier eine INFO! 

  Stand 04.06.2013
Anhang anzeigen 202954


----------



## Benserker (4. Juni 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*

Hey Otto... Wir sind bei Humble... Vielen dank schonmal


----------



## otto57 (4. Juni 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*



Benserker schrieb:


> Hey Otto... Wir sind bei Humble... Vielen dank schonmal


 
JA fahren wir auch immer hin - grade raus und dann die Drift mitnehmen #6


----------



## otto57 (5. Juni 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*



Angelopa schrieb:


> Danke Otto57,
> also nur zur Info, wir fahren von Spotsbjerg aus los.
> Vielleicht hilft es Dir für nähere Infos;+


 
Also wie gesagt den Fisch muss man suchen

Wenn man wüste wo der steht, dann würden die Fischer Ihre Netze immer an die gleiche Stelle stellen.


Und das andere was auch eine Rolle spielt ist Wind und Drift.

Zuviel Wind oder zu viel Drift auch wenn das Wetter schön ist, macht auch keinen Spaß |sagnix


----------



## looser-olly (5. Juni 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*

so, kurzer bericht, heute kaum wind aus süd-Strömung auch aus süd heut vormitag,20 dorsche bis 65 cm und ne schöne scholle von 61cm-im(am) Bermuda Dreieck . 
so ne stunde heiern und noch mal los heut nachmittag


lg olly.


----------



## Ostseeteufel (5. Juni 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*

Kurzer Bericht von Heute.
  Was für ein Wetter!!!!!!
  Insgesamt hatten wir 11 Stück 85,82 75 und der Rest über 55.(alle andern schwimmen wieder)
  Alle vor dem  Bermuda Dreieck. Da war es uns zu voll.
  Danke noch mal an Multe für die Tipps!#6#6#6

  Gruß L&G #h


----------



## Multe (5. Juni 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*

Hej Lars, man muss nicht zum Bermuda um *einen* schönen Dorsch|kopfkrat zu fangen, denn da gibt es Stellen die viel fängiger sind:vik: und auch nicht so weit.
Ich will zum Angeln nach LL und nicht zum BOOTFAHREN.:q:q
Morgen wird es wieder klappen bei euch.#6:q#6
Gruß auch an Horst.


----------



## carlsberg (5. Juni 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*

War heute im hafen gucken und habe kees getroffen.  Er war noch weiter als das bermuda . Er hatte auch sehr gut gefangen.  Hoffe noch das ich ein Boot bekommen.  Wo stehen denn momentan die Kollegen.  Will am Freitag raus.


----------



## Angelopa (6. Juni 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*



Multe schrieb:


> Hej Lars, man muss nicht zum Bermuda um *einen* schönen Dorsch|kopfkrat zu fangen, denn da gibt es Stellen die viel fängiger sind:vik: und auch nicht so weit.
> Ich will zum Angeln nach LL und nicht zum BOOTFAHREN.:q:q
> Morgen wird es wieder klappen bei euch.#6:q#6
> Gruß auch an Horst.



Moin Multe,
sicherlich hast Du meinen Aufruf nach fangfähigen Stellen um/vor Spotsbjerg gelesen. Du schreibst hier von Stellen die VIELfängiger sein sollen. Jetzt hätte gerne ein paar Tipps zu diesen Punkten bzw. Koordinaten. Denn wir wollen auch angeln und keine Rundreisen veranstalten.


----------



## spodsbjerg (6. Juni 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*



Angelopa schrieb:


> Moin Multe,
> sicherlich hast Du meinen Aufruf nach fangfähigen Stellen um/vor Spotsbjerg gelesen. Du schreibst hier von Stellen die VIELfängiger sein sollen. Jetzt hätte gerne ein paar Tipps zu diesen Punkten bzw. Koordinaten. Denn wir wollen auch angeln und keine Rundreisen veranstalten.


 Ja ja......alle wollen Tipps aber bloß nix dafür tun. Weißt du wieviel Geld und Mühe es kostet Kanten und Löcher zu finden?? Warum sollte Walter bei der Tonlage die du anschlägst überhaupt Tipps rüberwachsen lassen?? #d
Gruß


----------



## angelnrolfman (6. Juni 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*



spodsbjerg schrieb:


> Ja ja......alle wollen Tipps aber bloß nix dafür tun. Weißt du wieviel Geld und Mühe es kostet Kanten und Löcher zu finden?? Warum sollte Walter bei der Tonlage die du anschlägst überhaupt Tipps rüberwachsen lassen?? #d
> Gruß


 
Genau so isses....... vermisse auch das "nette Wort" mit den beiden Ts in der Mitte........ einfach nur peinlich. #dSchätze auch (und hoffe), dass einige "nette Kollegen" lange auf Antwort warten können |rolleyes


----------



## bombe220488 (6. Juni 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*

So kurzer Bericht von mir sind Samstag morgens aufgebrochen.
Abends paar Dorsche vor osterkov an der 10m Linie geschleppt. (Deep tail dancer)
Der Wind frischte leider auf sonst wäre bestimmt noch was gegangen.
Sonntag nicht rausgekommen haben dann an der sio Brücke mit Erfolg auf hornhecht geangelt. 
Montag bei viel Wind aus Nordwest auf die Ostseite langelands vor keldsnor im Flachen 3-6m auf dorsch jeder hat auch seinen fisch gefangen doch berauschend war es nicht.
ein paar mal tieferen versucht aber die Drift war so stark das man sofort wieder 
Drüber weggetrieben war und durchaus 150g pilker nutzen konnte.
Dienstag wieder im Flachen Wasser bei starken Wind unter Land vor Gulstav ein paar Dorsche eingesackt.
Gestern war dann wenig Wind so das wir nach Belieben rauskonnten
Wir hielten uns vor Gulstav zwischen 8-16m auf.
Morgens jeder Wurf ein Treffer dann drehte die Strömung und es ging nur noch sehr wenig. Ich hatte viele untermaßige und 12 schöne zum mitnehmen.

Wir waren 3 mal mit der Long Island los.
Mir hat es Spaß gemacht nur das Wetter spielte windtechnisch nicht mit.
Gruß


----------



## Multe (6. Juni 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*

@spodsbjerg @angelnrolfmann , genau so ist es. 
Frag jemand nett und höflich, so bin ich der letzte der gute, aktuelle Plätze und Infos weitergibt. 
Bei Ostseeteufel und noch etlichen anderen, die jetzt auf LL sind hat es ja auch fast direkt vor der Hafeneinfahrt mit den großen Dorschen geklappt.
Ostsseteufel hatte sogar das Glück und durfte mich zu Hause besuchen.
Zum Bermuda kann man nur bei ganz spez. Bedingungen fahren - die sind jetzt aber nicht gegeben.
Wünsche allen noch gutes Angelwetter, sowie sehr gute Fische.
Gruß Multe


----------



## otto57 (6. Juni 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*



bombe220488 schrieb:


> So kurzer Bericht von mir sind Samstag morgens aufgebrochen.
> Abends paar Dorsche vor osterkov an der 10m Linie geschleppt. (Deep tail dancer)
> Der Wind frischte leider auf sonst wäre bestimmt noch was gegangen.
> Sonntag nicht rausgekommen haben dann an der sio Brücke mit Erfolg auf hornhecht geangelt.
> ...


 

Moin

Ich glaube das größte Problem was alle haben ist Wind und Wetter.

Aber wenn man bucht dann weis man halt nicht wie in ein paar Wochen das Wetter ist.

Aber wichtig ist das man ein paar Tage hat wo man auch raus kann und was fängt.

Aber ihr habt ja auch gefangen und ward viel los wie man liest.

schönen Gruß Otto  #h


----------



## bombe220488 (6. Juni 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*

Ich hatte noch mein eigenes kleines Boot mit aber konnte leider nur Samstag Abend 2h los.
Sonst war entweder zuviel Wind oder wir waren mit dem Kutter unterwegs.
Ich hatte Spaß, Fisch und Sonne.

Top


----------



## angelnrolfman (6. Juni 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*



Multe schrieb:


> @spodsbjerg @angelnrolfmann , genau so ist es.
> *Frag jemand nett und höflich, so bin ich der letzte der gute, aktuelle Plätze und Infos weitergibt. *
> Bei Ostseeteufel und noch etlichen anderen, die jetzt auf LL sind hat es ja auch fast direkt vor der Hafeneinfahrt mit den großen Dorschen geklappt.
> Ostsseteufel hatte sogar das Glück und durfte mich zu Hause besuchen.
> ...


 
Moin Multe, du meinst natürlich :"der Letzte, der sie *nicht* weitergibt", oder ?  , aber wir wissen was du meinst.
(Ich helfe sehr oft für den Bereich um Hitra /Fjellveroya/Ulvoya mit Infos ,Seekarten, GPS-Koordinaten und den dort gefangenen Fischen aus...... oft bekomme ich nicht mal ein Danke. Wenn man das vorher gewusst hätte ........... |gr


----------



## Multe (6. Juni 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*

Hej angelnrolfman, DANKE, für die Berichtigung - mit Brille wär das nicht passiert. Ich brauche ja nur eine für den Nahbereich - sonst nicht.
Bei mir meldet sich wirklich fast jeder , der Infos und Tipps von mir bekommen hat. Ich freue mich immer wieder, wenn er die Tipps in die Tat umsetzen kann und zufrieden ( natürlich mit reichlich Fisch ) nach Hause fährt.
Nur am Wetter und an der Strömung kann auch ich nicht drehen.
Gruß Walter


----------



## Ostseeteufel (6. Juni 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*

Hallo, kurzer Bericht von Heute!
  Plan war Perfekt ausgearbeitet!
  Morgens ganz früh zum Scholle ärgern, gesagt - getan. Leider waren der Wind und die Strömung dagegen. Also zurück, da war doch noch was auf der Liste was Erledigt werden musste.
  Ach ja Einkaufen Brot und Kartoffeln usw. für die zuhause, also das erledigt. (ist ja auch so eine nette Insel)
  Am Abend um 17:00Uhr neuer Versuch! Perfekt, bis auf die Strömung, die war noch sehr stark, nicht schlimm Anker raus und los ging’s. Keine 10 min. und die 1. Schollen klopften an. Es waren keine Riesen aber es wurden schöne filetstücke.
  @ Multe hattest wieder mal recht!:m
  Carlsberg hat die Daten bekommen, ein Treffen kam leider nicht zustande.
  Wir wollen morgen noch mal bis Mittag die Schollen am Gelbenturm ärgern!
  Wetter soll ja passen bis auf die Strömung, ist wieder sehr stark. 
  Ab Samstag ist ja auch wieder für 1.Jahr PAUSE!

  Gruß Lars und Horst


----------



## Multe (6. Juni 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*

Hej Lars, du solltest doch den Hebel für die Strömung nach *links* drehen!!!:q|gr::q#d:q
Beim Einkauf darfst du den *Rygeost* nicht vergessen. Das ist eine Käsespezialität, die es nur auf Langeland und Fünen gibt.:vik::vik::vik::vik:
Willst du dieses Jahr wirklich nicht mehr hoch?? :cDarüber reden wir einmal bei mir zu Hause bei einer guten Flasche Wein oder einem alten Whisky.
Wünsche euch noch alles Gute für den letzten Tag.
Gruß Walter#h


----------



## roofvisser (7. Juni 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*

6 juni 2013

Kein wind, gute Dorsch...
_*Ein sehr gute abend!!*_  :vik:

*http://youtu.be/tgP-f3IjzmQ
*


----------



## chaco (7. Juni 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*

schöner film , bald ist es soweit auch bei uns!


----------



## Multe (7. Juni 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*

Mensch Kees, hast du das gute Wetter etwa von Holland mitgebracht??
Sehr schöne Dorsche und Plattfische die ihr da am Haken habt.
viele Grüße Walter


----------



## Ostseeteufel (7. Juni 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*

Hallo,
  alles hat ein ENDE auch die Woche in Spodsbjerg!  SCHADE #h#h

  Aber wir sind zufrieden und kommen wieder!:m
  @Walter du hast mir vergessen zusagen das ich den Hebel nicht zu weit drehen darf!
  Heute früh noch mal auf Scholle, hatten auch ca. 20Stk. Als auf einmal die Sicht verschwand!
  Hatten aber schon beim rausfahren die Nebelhörner gehört und waren vorgewarnt!
  Es war ein schönes Schauspiel wie schnell sich das Wetter ändern kann!
  Mit dem noch mal kommen ist so eine Sache, bin mit der Fam. in den Herbstferien in der Gegend um Aabenraa!#c
  Aber auf den Wein und oder den alten Whisky komme ich gerne zurück!
  Noch mal DANKE für all die vielen Tipp´s das hat super hingehauen.#6#6#6#6
  Gruß L&H


----------



## roofvisser (7. Juni 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*

Hallo Walter,
Das wetter ist perfect!
Heute morgen war es plötzlich sehr neblig!!
Am abend noch ein paar stunden aufs wasser gegangen, schone Dorsch bis 70 cm und grosse Plattfische 
Bisher ein sehr schöner Urlaub :vik:




Multe schrieb:


> Mensch Kees, hast du das gute Wetter etwa von Holland mitgebracht??
> Sehr schöne Dorsche und Plattfische die ihr da am Haken habt.
> viele Grüße Walter


----------



## Multe (7. Juni 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*

Hej Kees, Nebel ist doch seht gut. |uhoh:|uhoha können dich die Fische wenigstens nicht sehen.
Tja Lars, eine Woche ist sehr schnell vorbei. Aber da alles so gut lief, fährt man wenigstens mit einem guten Gefühl nach Hause.
Kannst dich zu Hause dann mal tel. melden.
Gruß Walter#h


----------



## Multe (7. Juni 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*

@ carlsberg, deine Woche ist nun auch leider vorbei.#c#c Ich hoffe, es hat geklappt mit dem Boot.
Hast du auch brav den Schmuck gekauft für deine Frau ?? |kopfkratOder wart ihr gar nicht bei Mette ??|kopfkrat
Gruß Walter:vik:


----------



## carlsberg (8. Juni 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*

Hej Walter wir hatten gestern ein Boot von Nikolaj.  Wollten um 8 uhr starten leider hatten wir ein defekt am Boot so das wir 2 mal vor der gelben Tonne wenden mussten . Und es ging nur im Schneckentempo zurück im hafen. Dann war es halb elf ca. Wieder raus nach der Reparatur.  Dicker nebel kam über uns her gezogen wieder Zwangspause bis halb 1 ca. Dann hatten wir noch ein paar schöne Dorsche am gelben Turm fangen können.  Leider verließ uns dann die Strömung und die Bisse blieben aus. 
Ich habe noch eine woche in spodsbjerg vielleicht fahre ich nochmal raus.
Zur city fahren wir morgen nochmal . Und dann schauen wir uns mal genauer um.


----------



## carlsberg (8. Juni 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*

Hej ostseeteufel danke für deine Nachricht habe sie spät gelesen sonst wäre ich noch zum hafen gekommen.


----------



## dorsch*thomas (9. Juni 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*

Auch wir sind wieder zurück von LL (leider). Es waren super 9 Tage bei tollem Wetter und super Angelbedingungen.

An den ersten zwei Tagen haben wir die meiste Zeit damit verbracht, einige Hotspots zu finden. Ab Montag haben wir dann nur noch gezielt drei Stellen angefahren. Die erste lag um das Wrack Lysto, die zweite circa drei Kilometer hinter dem grünen Turm, auf der Innenseite der Fahrrine,auf circa 18-20 Meter und die dritte und wohl auch beste Stelle lag genau gegenüber der zweiten Stelle auf dem Plateau um 15 Meter(kleine rot/weiße Tonne). Wir hatten das Glück, dass anscheinend die meisten Angler wohl im Tieferen geangelt haben und wir so meistens das einzige Boot dort waren. Dies ging bis Donnerstag gut, dann kam der Fischer und stellte genau an unserer besten Stelle ein Netz hin, sodass sich unsere Drift von 3 Kilometern auf 1,5 Kilometer verkürtzte. Besonders die Größe der dort gefangenen Dorsche, war schon beeindruckend. Wir hatten mehrere Fische zwischen 5 und 6 Kilo dort gefangen. Der Donnerstag war der beste Fangtag mit 46 Dorschen zwischen 50 und 90 Zentimetern. Am Freitag sind wir natürlich sofort wieder dort hingefahren, mussten aber aufgrund einer plötzlich aufkommenden Nebelfront circa 11:30 Uhr abbrechen. Bis dahin hatten wir schon wieder 12 überdurchschnittlich große Dorsche (65+) gefangen. Unser Top-Köder war der Relax Kopyto 10cm in weiß an einer Schleppmontage, sowie Blitzpilker in der Farbe rot/gelb/silber. An Beifängern ging meißtens nur Kleinfisch dran.


Alles in allem war es die beste Woche seit mehreren Jahren. Wir haben mit drei Mann circa 130 Dorsche zwischen 50 und 90 Zentimetern gefangen. Für alle die gerade da sind oder noch hinfahren: Versucht es ruhig mal im Flachen (15m), besonders früh morgens und in den Abendstunden.
Gruß an alle Boardis, Thomas


----------



## Katzenwelsjäger (9. Juni 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*

Hallo #h Habe ein Frage zu den Angelanbieter auf Langeland ! Habe gutes über einen Anbieter Namens Andre ( Russisch ) gehört #c kann mir jemand die Adresse oder Fon. Nr. geben oder andere Anbieter nennen ? Danke im Vorraus und immer Petri Heil :m


----------



## Nxr Mxxrxsxnglxr (9. Juni 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*



Katzenwelsjäger schrieb:


> Hallo #h Habe ein Frage zu den Angelanbieter auf Langeland ! Habe gutes über einen Anbieter Namens Andre ( Russisch ) gehört #c kann mir jemand die Adresse oder Fon. Nr. geben oder andere Anbieter nennen ? Danke im Vorraus und immer Petri Heil :m


Hallo Katzenwelsjäger
Nikolai       http://www.bootsverleih.dk/

Morten      http://www.hausundboot.dk/

Thomas              www.angelcentrum.dk

Torben              http://www.thf.dk/de/.

Nur Häuser:       http://www.novasol.de/

Bei der Auswahl bekommst du bestimmt genug Infos  und ein Kenner Langelands wie Multe kann dir sicherlich auch noch einige Adressen nennen 
Gruß Rudolf #h

Gruß Rudolf


----------



## Katzenwelsjäger (9. Juni 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*

Vielen lieben Dank für die schnelle Antwort. #h
Euch allen ein fettes Petri Heil und immer stramme Schnüre.


----------



## Dorschjigger (10. Juni 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*

So, noch schnell die letzte Nachtschicht absitzen und dann gehts gegen 22 Uhr los in Richtung LL! :-D

Die letzten Postings und der Wetterbericht hören sich ja vielversprechen an! 

Ist noch jemand für die kommende Woche vor Ort? Man könnte sich ja abends bezüglich der "hot spots" austauschen... :q

Werden jeden Abend mal im Forum vorbeischauen! 

In diesem Sinne 

Petri Heil! #:


----------



## Angelopa (10. Juni 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*

Hallo Multe, hallo otto57,
Ich möchte mich bei Euch, erstmal für die Tipps und Anregungen zu meiner Anfrage für Langeland, recht herzlich bedanken. Ich war am Wochenende nicht im Netz, dafür aber erfolgreich an der deutschen Ostseeküste.
Was ich allerdings heute zu meiner Anfrage lesen musste, gibt mir echt zu denken.
Die Zitate von @spodsbjerg @angelnrolfmann????????????
Anstatt uns evtl. konstruktiv zu helfen, wird hier über meine Wortwahl diskutiert. Was so etwas bewirken soll, wissen die Beiden wahrscheinlich nur alleine.
Egal, wir freuen uns auf viele Fische und bei der nächsten Anfrage werde ich, extra für "Wortakrobaten", versuchen einen "Diener machen" zu beschreiben.


----------



## angelnrolfman (10. Juni 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*



Angelopa schrieb:


> Hallo Multe, hallo otto57,
> Ich möchte mich bei Euch, erstmal für die Tipps und Anregungen zu meiner Anfrage für Langeland, recht herzlich bedanken. Ich war am Wochenende nicht im Netz, dafür aber erfolgreich an der deutschen Ostseeküste.
> Was ich allerdings heute zu meiner Anfrage lesen musste, gibt mir echt zu denken.
> Die Zitate von @spodsbjerg @angelnrolfmann????????????
> ...


 
Hallo "Angelopa"......... 
du fragst dich ganz im Ernst was das bewirken soll?? Dann hast du es auch wirklich nicht verstanden.....#d. Der Anstand und die genossene Erziehung gebieten es, dass man wenigstens *BITTE *in eine Frage einfügt.......|rolleyes
Warum sollte sich jemand irgendeine Mühe machen, wenn man so angesprochen / angeschrieben wird? Mag ja sein, dass es der Umgangston in deiner Umgebung ist........ ich kenne es anders. #c (Kleiner Tip, sollte das alles bisher an dir vorbeigegangen sein, einfach mal im Board luschern und schauen, wie man "Anfragen" stellt? #c)
Aber jedem das Seine........ (unter uns, bei mir hättest du auf Tips und Ratschläge warten können, bis du dich schwarz verfärbt hättest) 
Da brauchst du wohl noch etwas "Training" oder "Übung" in Bezug auf den Umgang mit Mitmenschen.....

"schönen Tag" noch #h


----------



## dorsch*thomas (10. Juni 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*

Hallo Multe, ich wollte mich noch einmal für deine Tipps bedanken. Wir hatten eine Tolle Woche, wie es auch in meinem Bericht zu lesen ist. Gruß Thomas#h


----------



## Multe (10. Juni 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*



dorsch*thomas schrieb:


> Hallo Multe, ich wollte mich noch einmal für deine Tipps bedanken. Wir hatten eine Tolle Woche, wie es auch in meinem Bericht zu lesen ist. Gruß Thomas#h



Hej Thomas, freut mich, das es so gut gelaufen ist. Es wurde letzte Woche auch richtig gut gefangen.#:
Wenn du mal wieder Infos brauchst, kannst du dich gerne wieder melden.
Gruß Multe


----------



## DasaTeamchef (11. Juni 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*

MoinMoin!

Ja, so ein Bitte und ein Danke - ist gar nicht schwer!

Und diejenigen, die es doch nicht über die Lippen kriegen - die haben immer noch die Möglichkeit....hier nach zu lesen. Es stehen wohl tausende von Tipps im Trööt Langeland. Ganz pfiffige gucken auch mal unter 2012.

Mich erklären ja immer viele für verrückt #d wenn ich Ihnen schreibe wie ich bei starker Strömung fische....in der Realität schwirren aber viele um mein Boot herum, sowohl auf dem Belt (da eher kurzfristig) als auch wenn ich slippe.

"Wo hast Du all die Fische her? |bigeyes Bei der Strömung konnte man doch nur im ganz flachen fischen!?"#c

Und dann zeige ich meine Montage....und sie hechten zu Thomas.....

Aber auch ich bin immer wieder dankbar für Tipps - die meisten lese ich mir hier heraus....nehme aber auch gern einen Specialtipp von Multe an (#6) !!! Alles andere ergibt sich dann vor Ort, denn kein Tag ist wie der andere.....und während es in heimischen Gewässern heißt: "Gestern war gut!" so gilt in Dänemark oft: "Letzte Woche war Klasse!"

Angeln ist immer noch suchen und probieren.....


----------



## STRULIK (11. Juni 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*

hallo Mäners #h
Wir (ich meine Frau und unsere zwei Kiddis) fahren im Juli für zwei Wochen nach Ristinge. Habt ihr ein oder anderen Tip für mich? Leider hab ich kein Boot (werde allein wohl fischen gehn) und werde mein Glück in der Brandung versuchen. Velleicht noch zwei mal mit dem Kutter rausfahren. Danke schon mal im voraus:m

Grße aus Germersheim |wavey:


----------



## Nxr Mxxrxsxnglxr (11. Juni 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*



STRULIK schrieb:


> hallo Mäners #h
> Wir (ich meine Frau und unsere zwei Kiddis) fahren im Juli für zwei Wochen nach Ristinge. Habt ihr ein oder anderen Tip für mich? Leider hab ich kein Boot (werde allein wohl fischen gehn) und werde mein Glück in der Brandung versuchen. Velleicht noch zwei mal mit dem Kutter rausfahren. Danke schon mal im voraus:m
> 
> Grße aus Germersheim |wavey:


Hallo Strulik
Juli ist ein schlechter Monat zum Brandungsangeln.Wenn dan versuche es von Lunden aus.Fahre von der Hauptstraße Richung Bagenkop ca3km vorher abfahren Richtung Vognesbjerg immer gerade aus nirgends abbiegen .Es kommt ein Wäldchen wo sich ein Parkplatz befindet.ca.150m durch das Wäldchen  ist der Strand über eine Treppe erreichbar.:c  Mit den Kutter ist ok Versuchs mal von Bagenkop mit der Long Island Skipper ist Denis, Sohn von Allan ein junger Fischer der weiß wo die Dorsche sind . Fahre oft mit ihm raus und fange immer Gut. Hab eine Gute Zeit auf LL|wavey: Gruß Rudolf


----------



## STRULIK (11. Juni 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*

Hallo Rudolf,
vielen Dank für die Tips.#6 Ist auch mit Platten schlecht im Juli?|kopfkrat
Wo kann ich die Kutterfahrt buchen, im Angelgeschäft Bagenkop?


----------



## carlsberg (11. Juni 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*

Hej leute komme gerade vom Hafen spodsbjerg zurück. Da habe ich fast eine  Schlange über den Haufen gefahren. Sie war schwarz mit weißen backen und ca. 50 bis 60 cm lang. Was sind das für schlangen kennt die jemand oder sind die vielleicht giftig.


----------



## angelnrolfman (11. Juni 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*



carlsberg schrieb:


> Hej leute komme gerade vom Hafen spodsbjerg zurück. Da habe ich fast eine Schlange über den Haufen gefahren. Sie war schwarz mit weißen backen und ca. 50 bis 60 cm lang. Was sind das für schlangen kennt die jemand oder sind die vielleicht giftig.


 
Hi carlsberg, 
geh mal davon aus, dass es eine Ringelnatter war........ist ungiftig undharmlos...... 
Farbe kann von grünlich bis zu braun oder kupferbraun beim Weibchen sein. Die hellen Flecken an der Kopfseite sind im Allgemeinen mehr gelblich..............


----------



## carlsberg (11. Juni 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*

Danke angelrolfman für die schnelle Antwort. 
@ dasa wie angels du denn bei sehr starker Strömung  ?
Oder allgemein mal gefragt hier in der Runde. Da gibt es bestimmt einige Methoden .


----------



## DasaTeamchef (12. Juni 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*

Moin Carlsberg,

dann nehme ich eine 30lb Rute + Multi Shimano 2Spin und nehme 800 - 1000 Gramm. Das klappt bestens!

Viele Grüße


----------



## Nxr Mxxrxsxnglxr (12. Juni 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*



STRULIK schrieb:


> Hallo Rudolf,
> vielen Dank für die Tips.#6 Ist auch mit Platten schlecht im Juli?|kopfkrat
> Wo kann ich die Kutterfahrt buchen, im Angelgeschäft Bagenkop?


Hallo Strulik
Buchen kannst du in Bagenkop Hafen bei Ulf im Angelgeschäft . Brandungsangeln im July ist nicht so ergiebig. Viel Krabben sind gleich viel Würmer 150 pro Tag/Abend und sie gammeln bei den Temperaturen schnell.Spaß und Fun für die Familie bringt bei RUHIGER SEE ein Boot zu mieten . Empfehle ein Raider 18 (hohe Bordwand). Prei 140€ mit zähen Handeln 100 da im Hochsommer weniger nachfrage nach Booten. Handele mit ""Ulf"" die Boote und das Angelgeschäft gehören Morten ,sieht wild aus ist aber ein Netter . Pilken oder ein paar Würmer zum Naturköderangeln auf See ist ergiebiger wie die Brandung Hier kannst du dir das Boot anschauen |bigeyeshttp://www.hausundboot.dk/
Viel Spaß auf der von uns allen geliebten Insel (seit1987#6)
Gruß Rudolf


----------



## carlsberg (12. Juni 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*

Hej Dasa das hört sich nach Arbeit an. Ich würde das Angeln dann schon längst eingestellt haben. L


----------



## DasaTeamchef (12. Juni 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*



carlsberg schrieb:


> Hej Dasa das hört sich nach Arbeit an. Ich würde das Angeln dann schon längst eingestellt haben. L


 

Und dann kopfschüttelnd im Hafen fragen woher ich die Fische habe???? Klemm die Rute am Boot ein und nehm sie nur auf wenn ein Fisch dran ist! Kleiner Gang rein und gut.....


----------



## carlsberg (12. Juni 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*

Bei uns würde es so nich funktionieren da wir 4 bis 6 Leute sind an Bord.  Da würde es drunter und drüber gehen. Aber wenn es so bei dir funktioniert ist das doch super. Und davon abgesehen habe wir so ruten überhaupt nicht um solche gewichte zu verwenden.


----------



## sandre (12. Juni 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*

Da muß ich Dasa zustimmen. Wir waren das 1.Mal in Spodsbjerg und ich war auch mehr als überrascht, welch starke Strömungen da häufig herrschen, der Hammer. Nächstes Jahr nehm ich meine Norgerute + Multi mit und kann mich dann besser auf solche Bedingungen einstellen. Wir hatten auch im Mai für solche Bedingungen kein Gerät dabei. Aber so lernt man dazu.

Gruß Ron


----------



## Ham-n-Egg (13. Juni 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*

Moin, moin!
Dann klinke ich mich auch mal wieder ein
Fahren Ende Juni/Anfang Juli endlich mal wieder für 2 Wochen nach Langeland, eher Familienurlaub als reiner Angelurlaub, aber wenn's nach meinem Sohn geht, könnten wir jeden Tag auf's Wasser
Bisher immer im Herbst dort gewesen, bis auf einmal, als meine Tochter kurzfristig krank geworden ist (Pfeiffersches Drüsenfieber) und wir unseren Kanaren-Urlaub einen Tag vorm Flug stornieren mußten.
War nicht das schlechteste, denn LL hatte zumindest 10 tolle Tage für uns parat.
Haben auch damals in Tiefen zwischen 18-25m unsere Dorsche gefangen, allerdings von Osterskov aus und dann nach Süd-Osten raus..
Dieses Jahr haben wir ein Haus in Ristinge und unser Boot liegt in Spotsbjerg.
Für Tipps neben denen, die im LL-Führer von der Rapsbande drinne stehen, sind wir dankbar.
Auf Platte werdn wir bestimmt auch gehen wollen, Gelber Turm wurde ja schon genannt und die 2. Pfostenreihe nördlich? vom Hafen.
Schleppen lohnt sich wohl nur mit Downrigger, oder?


----------



## DasaTeamchef (13. Juni 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*



sandre schrieb:


> Da muß ich Dasa zustimmen. Wir waren das 1.Mal in Spodsbjerg und ich war auch mehr als überrascht, welch starke Strömungen da häufig herrschen, der Hammer. Nächstes Jahr nehm ich meine Norgerute + Multi mit und kann mich dann besser auf solche Bedingungen einstellen. Wir hatten auch im Mai für solche Bedingungen kein Gerät dabei. Aber so lernt man dazu.
> 
> Gruß Ron


 

So isses.....auch wenn ich wohl schon 99x auf Langeland war, ich lerne immer noch dazu!


----------



## bombe220488 (13. Juni 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*



Ham-n-Egg schrieb:


> Moin, moin!
> Dann klinke ich mich auch mal wieder ein
> Fahren Ende Juni/Anfang Juli endlich mal wieder für 2 Wochen nach Langeland, eher Familienurlaub als reiner Angelurlaub, aber wenn's nach meinem Sohn geht, könnten wir jeden Tag auf's Wasser
> Bisher immer im Herbst dort gewesen, bis auf einmal, als meine Tochter kurzfristig krank geworden ist (Pfeiffersches Drüsenfieber) und wir unseren Kanaren-Urlaub einen Tag vorm Flug stornieren mußten.
> ...



Schleppen mit Deep tail dancer geht auch freihand und bringt auch Fisch.
Da findet man dann auch mal den ein oder anderen Spot beim fahren
Wobbler raus und dann mit 2-3 knoten auf 6-10m Tiefe lang.
:m


----------



## Ham-n-Egg (13. Juni 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*



bombe220488 schrieb:


> Schleppen mit Deep tail dancer geht auch freihand und bringt auch Fisch.
> Da findet man dann auch mal den ein oder anderen Spot beim fahren
> Wobbler raus und dann mit 2-3 knoten auf 6-10m Tiefe lang.
> :m


 
Perfekt!
Eher abends?


----------



## bombe220488 (13. Juni 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*

Ich war eher Abends unterwegs vor Osterkov musste dann aber wegen dem Wind abbrechen, und kam die Tage danach auch nicht mehr raus.
hatte den Abend aber schnell ne Handvoll dorsche eingesammelt,
wenn auch keine riesen.

Habe damit leider auch nur wenig erfahrung aber es hat auf Anhieb geklappt.


----------



## roofvisser (13. Juni 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*

Hallo boardies,
Leider ist unsere Urlaub wieder vorbei..
Morgen reisen wir zuruck nach Holland.
Unser erlebnissen konnen Sie hier finden:
_
http://www.zeevissenlangeland.nl/page/spodsbjerg-juni-2013_

In august sind wir wieder auf unsere Insel!


----------



## XxBenexX (13. Juni 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*

Ja zur selben Zeit wie wir 


Sehr schönen Bericht hast du da geschrieben, gefällt mir sehr gut


----------



## Dorsch-Tom (13. Juni 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*

Hallo Kees!
Macht immer wieder Spaß Deine Berichte zu lesen.
Hab jeden Tag verfolgt und gesehen wieviel Spaß Ihr hattet.
Wir fahren morgen nacht für eine Woche hoch:k:k:k
und auch im August sind wir wieder nach Euch dran. Die 2 letzten Wochen.
Wünsche Euch gute Heimfahrt!
So long....
Gruß
Tom
(der morgen mittag den Angelkram einpackt|rolleyes)


----------



## kokanee (13. Juni 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*



roofvisser schrieb:


> Hallo boardies,
> Leider ist unsere Urlaub wieder vorbei..
> Morgen reisen wir zuruck nach Holland.
> Unser erlebnissen konnen Sie hier finden:
> ...



Hallo roofvisser,

Sehr schöne Bilder und klasse Bericht. Vielleicht sieht man sich im August? Sind auch Ende August für 3 Wochen auf der Insel.

Grüße 
eenakok


----------



## kokanee (13. Juni 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*



Dorsch-Tom schrieb:


> Hallo Kees!
> Macht immer wieder Spaß Deine Berichte zu lesen.
> Hab jeden Tag verfolgt und gesehen wieviel Spaß Ihr hattet.
> Wir fahren morgen nacht für eine Woche hoch:k:k:k
> ...



Hallo Tom,

wünsche Euch viel Erfolg, hoffe das es besser klappt als letzten Sommer. Bin im August die letzte Woche und die ersten 2 Wochen im September auch vor Ort, könnte uns ja mal nach dem Fischen auf ein B.... #6Im Hafen treffen?

Also Viel Petri Heil
Und schöne Grüße aus der Pfalz
Kokanee


----------



## roofvisser (13. Juni 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*

Wir sind von 3 - 17 august wieder in Spodsbjerg.
Wir treffen uns fast im hafen!

Ich weiß nicht, wie Sie aussehen aber Sie wissen, wie ich aussehe #6
So... wenn Sie mich sieht, reden Sie bitte zu mir :vik:


----------



## Multe (13. Juni 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*

Hej Kees, der Himmel über Spodsbjerg weint weil du wieder nach Holland fährst.
Ich wünsche euch eine gute Heimreise und wir hören voneinander.
Gruß Walter


----------



## DasaTeamchef (14. Juni 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*



Dorsch-Tom schrieb:


> Hallo Kees!
> Macht immer wieder Spaß Deine Berichte zu lesen.
> Hab jeden Tag verfolgt und gesehen wieviel Spaß Ihr hattet.
> Wir fahren morgen nacht für eine Woche hoch:k:k:k
> ...


 

Hey Tom,


auch Dir ein gewaltiges Petri! In Gedanken fahr ich mit, treibe mich aber dieses WE vor Fehmarn und ab nächster Woche in poln. Gewässern herum! Für mich ist es erst wieder Ende September soweit "unsere Insel" zu besuchen!

Viele Grüße
Frank


----------



## Dorsch-Tom (14. Juni 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*

Hallo Frank!
Danke für die Wünsche. Hab die Woche kurzfristig eingeschoben. Dann kommen die beiden letzten Augustwochen noch mal.
Wird schon werden.... Wetter siehr ganz ordentlich aus.
Hauptsache Urlaub und Langeland´s Flair.
Wünsche Dir viel Spaß vor Fehmarn, bzw. in Polen!

Halt die Ohren steif....

Gruß
Tom aus de Palz:vik:


----------



## dorsch*thomas (14. Juni 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*



DasaTeamchef schrieb:


> Moin Carlsberg,
> 
> dann nehme ich eine 30lb Rute + Multi Shimano 2Spin und nehme 800 - 1000 Gramm. Das klappt bestens!
> 
> Viele Grüße


 
So ähnlich ist auch unsere Methode bei starker Strömung. Wir benutzen ein selbstgebautes Vorfach mit 28 Kg Tragkraft, ca. 1m lang mit einem Seitenarm. An diesen einen Kypoto Shad und ab geht die Post. Als Gewicht benutzen wir selbstgegossene Rundbleie. Wir haben 6 versch. Gewichte 150gr-530gr. Mit 150gr kann man auch bei geringerer Strömung ruhig mal 2 Shads schleppen, eignet sich auch prima als Pilkpause. Nachdem im lezten Jahr Thomas viel Geld an uns verdient hat, habe ich mir selber Formen gebaut (CNC gefräst),weil eins ist klar, man reißt mehr ab als beim Pilken. Bei 3 Mann auf dem Boot kommt da schon was zusammen. Gruß Thomas


----------



## dorschii :) (14. Juni 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*

Hallo zusammen,
Ich freue mich auch schon sehr:k
Bald geht es wieder los nach LL.
Ich freue mich auf eine schöne Woche mit ein paar schönen Fischen #h
Bis dahin


----------



## Multe (14. Juni 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*

hej dorschii , ich dachte schon du wärst mit chaco im kl. Belt abgesoffen.
Weltreise schon wieder zu Ende??
Gruß Walter


----------



## captain73 (15. Juni 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*

Hallo Boardies,

verfolge schon seit einiger Zeit Eure Beiträge. Bin selbst schon einige male auf der schönen Insel gewesen und viele Beiträge decken sich mit unseren Erfahrungen.

Aber ich freue mich vor allem mit dem Board die Spannung hochzu halten bis wir Ende Sep. wieder für eine Woche hoch kommen.

Wir hatten im letzten Jahr etwas Pech mit dem Wetter, sodass wir leider nur für 2,5 Tage mit dem Boot rausfahren konnten. Dann jedoch lief es recht gut auf Dorsch und Platte. Dennoch finden wir in der Brandung (Gulstav) spitze.

Eine Erfahrung ist auf jeden Fall deckungsgleich. Die Fischerei ist auf Grund der Strömung zum Teil sehr anspruchsvoll - geht aber mit schwerem Geschütz

Sind gespannt auf dieses Jahr. 

Kees: Super Seite und vor allem super Fänge.

Multe: Klasse Tips

Vielleicht lernt man sich ja Spodsbjerg mal kennen.

VG Captain


----------



## Ham-n-Egg (15. Juni 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*



dorsch*thomas schrieb:


> So ähnlich ist auch unsere Methode bei starker Strömung. Wir benutzen ein selbstgebautes Vorfach mit 28 Kg Tragkraft, ca. 1m lang mit einem Seitenarm. An diesen einen Kypoto Shad und ab geht die Post. Als Gewicht benutzen wir selbstgegossene Rundbleie. Wir haben 6 versch. Gewichte 150gr-530gr. Mit 150gr kann man auch bei geringerer Strömung ruhig mal 2 Shads schleppen, eignet sich auch prima als Pilkpause. Nachdem im lezten Jahr Thomas viel Geld an uns verdient hat, habe ich mir selber Formen gebaut (CNC gefräst),weil eins ist klar, man reißt mehr ab als beim Pilken. Bei 3 Mann auf dem Boot kommt da schon was zusammen. Gruß Thomas


Werden wir dieses Jahr def. auch testen!


----------



## XxBenexX (15. Juni 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*

Hej zusammen,

Also ich fische maximal bis 250gr und bin der Meinung das es auch reicht...

Im Mai hatten wir auch viel Drift ich bin mit 160 -180gr gut ausgekommen. 

Man muss ja nicht bei 3 S/M Drift in 30m+ Wassertiefe fischen .... Bei 18 - 20 Meter gibt es auch Fisch :m

Das Problem mit der Drift liegt ja nicht im runter kommen sondern an der Wegstrecke die man zurücklegt..

Aber es gibt ja einige sachen die man versuchen kann um das Boot langsamer zu bekommen


Gruß Bene


----------



## carlsberg (15. Juni 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*

Hej Dorsch Thomas klar ist es eine effektive Methode. Aber wenn man das ganze zeug sieht was man da mit schleppen müsste fahre ich auf den Felgen. 
Man nimmt eh schon immer viel zu viel Sachen mit und dann brauch man nur die Hälfte. 

So mein Familien  Urlaub ist heute  morgen zu ende gegangen auf LL . Es waren 2 herrliche Wochen mit  ganz viel Sonne und ein bisschen Wind. Und ab jetzt wird sich vorbereitet auf LL denn in 5 Wochen geht es wieder los um die Dorsche zu ärgern. :m


----------



## dorsch*thomas (15. Juni 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*



XxBenexX schrieb:


> Hej zusammen,
> 
> Also ich fische maximal bis 250gr und bin der Meinung das es auch reicht...
> 
> ...


 
Sicher ist es immer schöner mit leichteren Gewichten zu angeln, aber die Fische stehen auch manchmal im Tiefen bei starker Strömung. Da ist es schon vom Vorteil auch mal schwerer zu angeln, damit der Grundkontakt nicht zu schnell verloren geht. Was ich damit sagen möchte , man sollte sehr flexibel ausgestattet sein um auf alle Begebenheiten reagieren zu können. Bis vor 2 Jahren habe ich auch gesagt ,wenn wir mehr als 250 gr. dranhängen müssen können wir gleich reinfahren. Seitdem habe ich immer eine 30 lbs Rute dabei, womit schwere Gewichte kein Problem sind. Mir ist zudem aufgefallen, das bei stärkerer Strömung im Schnitt größere Fische beißen. Die Bedingungen wechseln halt zu oft um sich auf einen Gewichtsbereich festlegen zu können. Gruß Thomas


----------



## dorsch*thomas (15. Juni 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*



carlsberg schrieb:


> Hej Dorsch Thomas klar ist es eine effektive Methode. Aber wenn man das ganze zeug sieht was man da mit schleppen müsste fahre ich auf den Felgen.
> Man nimmt eh schon immer viel zu viel Sachen mit und dann brauch man nur die Hälfte.
> 
> So mein Familien Urlaub ist heute morgen zu ende gegangen auf LL . Es waren 2 herrliche Wochen mit ganz viel Sonne und ein bisschen Wind. Und ab jetzt wird sich vorbereitet auf LL denn in 5 Wochen geht es wieder los um die Dorsche zu ärgern. :m


 
Stimmt schon mit dem Gewicht und wir bewegen uns auch immer an der Grenze beim Beladen des Autos. Es ist halt schwer die Bedingungen vorher einzuschätzen, deshalb lieber mehr als zu wenig. Gruß Thomas


----------



## Ham-n-Egg (16. Juni 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*

Drift ist ja nicht immer gleich Strömung.
Es kann also gut und gerne mal bei wenig Drift eine ordentliche Strömung gehen.
Vor 6 Jahren hatten wir den Fall, daß wir unserem Pilkern hinterher gedriftet sind.
Wenn's nur die Drift wäre, die bekommt man zur Not mit nem Driftsacke ganz gut in Griff, der weder viel Platz wegnimmt noch wirklich schwer ist.
Für Strömung braucht man schwereres Gerät bzw. Blei.


----------



## dorsch*thomas (16. Juni 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*



Ham-n-Egg schrieb:


> Drift ist ja nicht immer gleich Strömung.
> Es kann also gut und gerne mal bei wenig Drift eine ordentliche Strömung gehen.
> Vor 6 Jahren hatten wir den Fall, daß wir unserem Pilkern hinterher gedriftet sind.
> Wenn's nur die Drift wäre, die bekommt man zur Not mit nem Driftsacke ganz gut in Griff, der weder viel Platz wegnimmt noch wirklich schwer ist.
> Für Strömung braucht man schwereres Gerät bzw. Blei.


 
Stimmt , wir haben das letztes Jahr genau so erlebt, keine Drift und trotzdem Megaströmung d.h. mindestens 250gr. um länger am Fisch zu bleiben. Gruß Thomas


----------



## h.schmitti (18. Juni 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*

Hallo Strulik,
wir sind ebenfalls im Juli 20-27. auf LL in Ristinge. Wir sind zwar 2 E und 2 K auf unserem Boot aber es läßt sich sicherlich mal was gemeinsam machen da unsere Kiddis nicht die Angler vorm Herren sind. Ich will vor LL auf Dorsch mit Pilker oder auf Platte mit Naturköder. Da recht teuer werden wir diese selber plümpern. Ist ein Riesenspaß.
Gruß
Die Schmittis

(H.Schmitti@freenet.de)


----------



## DasaTeamchef (18. Juni 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*

15Uhr Webcam Spodsbjerg - traumhaftes Wetter und nur wenige Boote von Nikolaj auf dem Belt...und ich sitz hier am Schreibtisch....grrrrrr


----------



## elias (18. Juni 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*

hallo Langeland fahrer#h
Wir ich meine Frau und unsere 3 jungs + Swiegereltern sind vom 27.07-10.08 für zwei  Wochen in Spotsberg.  Ein Boot von Nikolaj habe ich auch für zwei wochen gemietet. Habt ihr ein paar Tips für mich? Wo kann ich auf LL Wattwürmer plumpern?_ den Jungs macht das beschtimt spaß (hoffe ich). Ich wahr vor 4 und 3 Jahre schon mal auf LL abar über Osterferien. Die letzten beiden Jahre wahr ich in Norwegen. 
_Danke schon mal im voraus :m


----------



## NorgeFan_27 (18. Juni 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*

Also Wattwürmer konnten wir sehr gut vor zwei Wochen in Spodsbjerg selbst bekommen. Und zwar nicht in Hafennähe sondern links in den Weg "Drejet" rein (beim Angelgeschäft von Ole Hansen?, schaue in Google Maps). Dann ca. 500 die Straße entlang bis links ein rotes Gebäude kommt in dem ein kleiner Kiosk ist. Da sind Parkplatz und Strandzugang.

Falls Du Würmer kaufen möchtest plane deutlich geringere Stückzahlen als in Deutschland ein. Die Wattwürmer sind erheblich größer als die die ich zumindest sonst überall in Norddeutschland bekomme.

Viel Spaß und viel Erfolg


----------



## elias (19. Juni 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*

danke dir:m

das ist direkt in der nehe von unserem Haus,werde ich testen.


----------



## Nxr Mxxrxsxnglxr (19. Juni 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*



NorgeFan_27 schrieb:


> Also Wattwürmer konnten wir sehr gut vor zwei Wochen in Spodsbjerg selbst bekommen. Und zwar nicht in Hafennähe sondern links in den Weg "Drejet" rein (beim Angelgeschäft von Ole Hansen?, schaue in Google Maps). Dann ca. 500 die Straße entlang bis links ein rotes Gebäude kommt in dem ein kleiner Kiosk ist. Da sind Parkplatz und Strandzugang.
> 
> Falls Du Würmer kaufen möchtest plane deutlich geringere Stückzahlen als in Deutschland ein. Die Wattwürmer sind erheblich größer als die die ich zumindest sonst überall in Norddeutschland bekomme.
> 
> Viel Spaß und viel Erfolg


Hallo QUOTE

Hast du die VERBOTSSCHILDER Fürs Wattwurm plümpern gesehen? genau dort? Es wird kontrolliert und ist Teuer#c


----------



## Windelwilli (19. Juni 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*



NorgeFan_27 schrieb:


> Also Wattwürmer konnten wir sehr gut vor zwei Wochen in Spodsbjerg selbst bekommen. Und zwar nicht in Hafennähe sondern links in den Weg "Drejet" rein (beim Angelgeschäft von Ole Hansen?, schaue in Google Maps). Dann ca. 500 die Straße entlang bis links ein rotes Gebäude kommt in dem ein kleiner Kiosk ist. Da sind Parkplatz und Strandzugang.
> 
> Falls Du Würmer kaufen möchtest plane deutlich geringere Stückzahlen als in Deutschland ein. Die Wattwürmer sind erheblich größer als die die ich zumindest sonst überall in Norddeutschland bekomme.
> 
> Viel Spaß und viel Erfolg



Ich bin nächste Woche mit der Family auf der Insel und wir haben auch ein Haus im Drejet-Weg.

Können die Kleinen da direkt am Strand baden oder spricht irgendetwas dagegen? Bei Google Maps sieht das da zwar alles sehr flach und sandig aus (was ja ideal wäre), wäre aber schön das von jemandem bestätigt zu bekommen.

LG, Andreas |wavey:


----------



## Multe (19. Juni 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*

Hej Windelwilli, suuuuper Sandstrand. Da brauchst du dir um die Kleinen keine Sorgen machen. Wenn sie Glück haben, sehen sie auch jede Menge kleine Plattfische.
Das Wasser ist dort wirklich sehr flach. Nur an machen Stellen sind tiefere Rinnen - baer die sind kein Problem. Bei Flachwasser kannst du schon mal 100m raus.
Nur , wenn jemand nach Wattwürmern gesucht hat, kann es für die Kleinen gefährlich werden, wenn sie in so ein Loch rutschen.

Die Spodsbjerger haben im Moment sowieso einen "dicken Hals" auf die Angler, weil schon wieder illegal im Drejet Fischabfall entsorgt wurde.
Solltest du jetzt WE schon einreisen, so solltest du dir am Sonntag die Feuer zum St. Hans auf der Insel anschauen.
Gruß Multe


----------



## Windelwilli (19. Juni 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*



Multe schrieb:


> Hej Windelwilli, suuuuper Sandstrand. Da brauchst du dir um die Kleinen keine Sorgen machen. Wenn sie Glück haben, sehen sie auch jede Menge kleine Plattfische.
> Das Wasser ist dort wirklich sehr flach. Nur an machen Stellen sind tiefere Rinnen - baer die sind kein Problem. Bei Flachwasser kannst du schon mal 100m raus.
> Nur , wenn jemand nach Wattwürmern gesucht hat, kann es für die Kleinen gefährlich werden, wenn sie in so ein Loch rutschen.
> 
> ...



Hallo Multe,

vielen Dank! Dann brauch ich ja zum Glück nicht die halbe Insel zu kreuzen nach 'ner Badestelle und damit bleibt mehr Zeit zum Angeln  .
Habe natürlich auch ein Boot bei IBI gebucht und freu mich schon wie Bolle!
Der Tip mit dem Feuer zum St. Hans ist auch super, reisen nämlich am Samstag an.
Wo wird denn dieses Feuer veranstaltet und hat das einen Hintergrund?

Gruß, Andreas #h


----------



## Dorsch-Tom (19. Juni 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*

So ein kurzer Zwischenbericht von der Insel:
Fisch ist da in guten Größen!  Leider heute etwas kabbelig und gewittrig, aber angenehme 22 Grad im Gegensatz zum Brutkasten bei Euch|supergri

Also freut Euch auf die kommenden Wochen, wir hatten gestern schöne Dorsche zwischen 70 und 80 cm.Machen richtig Alarm an der Angel.
Die Angelgruppen fangen auch zahlreich. Wenig kleine....|rolleyes
Morgen ist leider wieder etwas Regen angesagt und Nordwind...
Schaun wir mal

Gruß
Tom


----------



## Multe (19. Juni 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*

@Windelwilli,
Die Dänen und Norweger feiern am Vorabend des Johannistages am 23. Juni  2013 mit einem großen Feuer das Sankt-Hans-Fest oder auch den  Sankt-Hans-Abend. Beim dänischen Sankt Hans wird im Feuer auch eine  Strohhexe verbrannt. Dieser Brauch kam Ende des 19. Jahrhunderts aus  Deutschland. Das Feuer soll symbolisch die bösen Kräfte fernhalten. Vor  dem Abbrennen des Feuers hält oft ein lokal bekannter Politiker oder  Künstler eine kurze Ansprache. 
ab 18.00 Uhr in Rudkøbing am Ruderclub
    21.15 Uhr Bukkemose Strand
    20.30 Uhe Kædeby Has
    21.00 Uhr Dageløkke Strand
    20.30 uhr Lohals mit Fest
ab 18,00 Uhr im Langelandfort mit freiem Eintritt Feuer 21.00 Uhr
    21.30 uhr in Spodsbjerg


----------



## Windelwilli (19. Juni 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*



Multe schrieb:


> @Windelwilli,
> Die Dänen und Norweger feiern am Vorabend des Johannistages am 23. Juni  2013 mit einem großen Feuer das Sankt-Hans-Fest oder auch den  Sankt-Hans-Abend. Beim dänischen Sankt Hans wird im Feuer auch eine  Strohhexe verbrannt. Dieser Brauch kam Ende des 19. Jahrhunderts aus  Deutschland. Das Feuer soll symbolisch die bösen Kräfte fernhalten. Vor  dem Abbrennen des Feuers hält oft ein lokal bekannter Politiker oder  Künstler eine kurze Ansprache.
> ab 18.00 Uhr in Rudkøbing am Ruderclub
> 21.15 Uhr Bukkemose Strand
> ...



Danke Multe, Hammertip!
Das werden wir uns dann mal anschauen. Und die Hitergrundinfo ist auch gut zu wissen.
Fische sollen ja auch gut da sein, die Woche kann kommen!#6

Was meinst du, macht es Sinn das Brandungsgerödel mitzunehmen falls mal zuviel Wind ist für's Bötchen oder kann man das bei dem Wetter ganz vergessen?

Und noch eine Frage: Kann man die Kaution für das Boot bei IBI in Euro bezahlen oder will er die 150,- € in Kronen?

Gruß, Andreas #h


----------



## Multe (19. Juni 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*

Brandungsachen kannst du zu Hause lassen. Nimm lieber die Spinnrute und probier auf Mefos.
IBI nimmt auch "Euronen"
wünsche euch noch eine gute Woche.
Gruß Multe


----------



## otto57 (20. Juni 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*

Und noch eine Frage: Kann man die Kaution für das Boot bei IBI in Euro bezahlen oder will er die 150,- € in Kronen?

Moin 

Die nehmen alle schon € auf der Insel - ich glaube da laufen mehr Leute mit dem € rum als mit Kronen


----------



## elias (20. Juni 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*



Nur Meeresangler schrieb:


> Hallo QUOTE
> 
> Hast du die VERBOTSSCHILDER Fürs Wattwurm plümpern gesehen? genau dort? Es wird kontrolliert und ist Teuer#c




Wo kann ich den auf LL Wattwurm plümpern? Oder ist das überall verboten?


----------



## DasaTeamchef (20. Juni 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*



Dorsch-Tom schrieb:


> So ein kurzer Zwischenbericht von der Insel:
> Fisch ist da in guten Größen! Leider heute etwas kabbelig und gewittrig, aber angenehme 22 Grad im Gegensatz zum Brutkasten bei Euch|supergri
> 
> Also freut Euch auf die kommenden Wochen, wir hatten gestern schöne Dorsche zwischen 70 und 80 cm.Machen richtig Alarm an der Angel.
> ...


 
He Tom,

nu fang mal nicht alles weg und laß mir für Ende September noch ein paar da!!! :q Meine "Hamburger" war erfolgreich und ab Samstag lerne ich in Polen wieder dazu....|gr:
Dir noch ein ordentliches Petri!!!

VG Frank


----------



## Dorsch-Tom (20. Juni 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*

Hallo Frank!
Heute morgen war glatt und wir wieder runter südlich roter Tonne,wieder Sucherei..... diesmal mäßiger Erfolg
Dann heute 14.00 Uhr kabbelig durch Nordwind; heute abend noch mal raus und testen Multes Positionen
Wünsche viel Spaß  dadrüben und viel Erfolg.
War ja nur warmup für August|rolleyes

Grüße ; der Pälzer
Übrigends haben die Dänen gestern und heute die beiden Türme (gelb und grün) mit neuem Häubchen versehen.. Alles neu macht der Juni|rolleyes


----------



## STRULIK (20. Juni 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*

noch 22 Tage !!!:z#:


----------



## Dorsch-Tom (20. Juni 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*

So heute abend noch ein bißchen um rote Tonne herumgetrieben!
DW 50... meine Frau hat mich mal wieder getopt...
85 cm....

Eine Truppe kam noch vom grünen Turm; die sind noch am Filetieren, lauter so Globber 
zwei Transportkarren voll.....

Grüße 
Tom


----------



## Amigo-X (20. Juni 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*

Hier ein paar aktuelle Fangfotos der Spodsbjerger Fischer. Im Fischereihafen werden zu Zeit palettenweise massive Totschläger von sage und schreibe 400 - 500 Gramm  #q mit ankerartigen Drillingen feilgeboten. das Stück zum Spottpreis von nur 15 Kronen |director:


----------



## Ham-n-Egg (21. Juni 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*



Amigo-X schrieb:


> Hier ein paar aktuelle Fangfotos der Spodsbjerger Fischer. Im Fischereihafen werden zu Zeit palettenweise massive Totschläger von sage und schreibe 400 - 500 Gramm #q mit ankerartigen Drillingen feilgeboten. das Stück zum Spottpreis von nur 15 Kronen |director:


Gleich für Norwegen oder Gelbes Riff zuschlagen
Bei 2€ das Stück kann man da nicht viel falsch machen.|rolleyes
Bei solchen Bildern braucht man sich dann nicht wundern, daß die Fischer nicht immer gut auf Angler zu sprechen sind....


----------



## Oli74 (21. Juni 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*

Moin Moin, 

wir haben wieder eine tolle Woche auf Langeland verbracht! Super Boot von IBI, super Haus von Novasol und spitzen Wetter! Dorsch und vorallem Butt haben wir auch gefangen, aber nicht die Grösse die es verdient hätte hier gezeigt zu werden.
Ganz besonders möchte ich nochmal Gelo1 und seine Kumpels grüssen!!!!
Hat viel Spaß mit euch gemacht und vielleicht sieht man sich ja mal wieder.
Allen die jetzt nach Langeland fahren wünsche ich viel Spaß und wenig Wind und wenn schon Wind dann aus West!


----------



## gelo1 (22. Juni 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*



Oli74 schrieb:


> Moin Moin,
> 
> wir haben wieder eine tolle Woche auf Langeland verbracht! Super Boot von IBI, super Haus von Novasol und spitzen Wetter! Dorsch und vorallem Butt haben wir auch gefangen, aber nicht die Grösse die es verdient hätte hier gezeigt zu werden.
> Ganz besonders möchte ich nochmal Gelo1 und seine Kumpels grüssen!!!!
> ...


Hallo Oli, ja war eine Super Woche. Wetter war echt super. Auch wir hatten mit den großen Dorschen nicht soviel erfolg. Plattfisch ging aber. Ist nur nicht mein Fisch. Harry der den Platten auch nicht unbedingt wollte, hat aber am meisten gefangen.
Dafür hatten wir ja einen schönen Abend. Wir werden wahrscheinlich in der Woche vor Pfingsten nächstest Jahr nach LL fahren. Vielleicht sieht man sich dann ja. Wir haben nur 2 Häuser entfernt von ein ander gewohnt. Gruß von allen an dich, Rene und den Rest der Gruppe.

Achja zum Theme Driftsack. Das Geld kann man sich sparen.
Das Boot ohne Driftsack driftete weniger als wir mit Driftsack.

Gruß
Gerd (gelo1)


----------



## Lockenfrosch (23. Juni 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*

Der Driftsack hilft auch nur gegen Winddrift. Wenn viel Strömung ist, beschleunigt er Dich noch.


----------



## skipp (24. Juni 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*

Juhuuu, wir werden ab nächsten Sonntag für 2 Wochen nach Spodsbjerg fahren. Kommen mit Wohnmobil und Boot und werden auf dem Campingplatz gegenüber vom Hafen einchecken.
Ist noch jemand zu der Zeit dort?
Grüße Karsten


----------



## janick.1988 (25. Juni 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*

Spodsbjerg im Juni... Dicke Fische gibt´s zur Zeit nicht. #c#c#cDie Fahrrinne ist stellenweise komplett mit Netzen förmlich eingezäunt. Drift seit ein paar Tagen 2-3 ktn. Ständig muß Netzen ausgewichen werden, die Fänge sind überwiegend Dorsche die durch die Maschen der Netze passen. 
Viele Angler haben notgedrungen auf Plattfischfang umgestellt, aber auch hier lassen die Größen zu Wünschen übrig.  SORRY aber es ist so. Wir haben 1 Woche soweit möglich, ( Netze ) alles von Bermudadreieck bis Sportplatz abgesucht .Der Seitengraben " Blinddarm " ist komplett mit Netzen zugestellt. Überall nur Kleinstdorsche. Dafür haben in Bagenkop 3 weitere Köderläden eröffnet. Wahrscheinlich sind mittlerweile sogar die Fänge der Fischer so schlecht, daß diese auf Gebrauchtköderhandel umstellen. ;+ Schon erstaunlich was die Angler hier auf Langeland versenken.


----------



## Lockenfrosch (25. Juni 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*

mindestens 2 schwarz-rote Gummifische sind von mir aus 2011 )


----------



## Windelwilli (25. Juni 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*



janick.1988 schrieb:


> Spodsbjerg im Juni... Dicke Fische gibt´s zur Zeit nicht. #c#c#cDie Fahrrinne ist stellenweise komplett mit Netzen förmlich eingezäunt. Drift seit ein paar Tagen 2-3 ktn. Ständig muß Netzen ausgewichen werden, die Fänge sind überwiegend Dorsche die durch die Maschen der Netze passen.
> Viele Angler haben notgedrungen auf Plattfischfang umgestellt, aber auch hier lassen die Größen zu Wünschen übrig.  SORRY aber es ist so. Wir haben 1 Woche soweit möglich, ( Netze ) alles von Bermudadreieck bis Sportplatz abgesucht .Der Seitengraben " Blinddarm " ist komplett mit Netzen zugestellt. Überall nur Kleinstdorsche. Dafür haben in Bagenkop 3 weitere Köderläden eröffnet. Wahrscheinlich sind mittlerweile sogar die Fänge der Fischer so schlecht, daß diese auf Gebrauchtköderhandel umstellen. ;+ Schon erstaunlich was die Angler hier auf Langeland versenken.



Kann ich leider nur genau so bestätigen.
Dorsch gleich Null und in drei Stunden Plattfischangelei grade so das Abendbrot für die Family zusammen bekommen. Die Drift und der Wind nerven einfach nur. 
Mal sehen wie's heute ausschaut, aber wenn ich aus dem Fenster schaue ist da schon wieder Nieselregen.


----------



## Lockenfrosch (25. Juni 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*

Spodsbjerg im Juni... Dicke Fische gibt´s zur Zeit nicht. #c#c#cDie Fahrrinne ist stellenweise komplett mit Netzen förmlich eingezäunt. Drift seit  ein paar Tagen 2-3 ktn. Ständig muß Netzen ausgewichen werden, die  Fänge sind überwiegend Dorsche die durch die Maschen der Netze passen.

Scheint also nicht nur auf Bornholm beschränkt zu sein, das nur kleine Dorsche gefangen werden.


----------



## Amigo-X (25. Juni 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*

Heute ging´s wieder #: südlich grüner Turm 18 -25 Meter. Dorsche 50 -60 cm :a:a. Da wo ein paar Netzlücken waren. Am besten lief Balzer Dorschbombe mit japanrotem Jig.


----------



## Windelwilli (26. Juni 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*



Amigo-X schrieb:


> Heute ging´s wieder #: südlich grüner Turm 18 -25 Meter. Dorsche 50 -60 cm :a:a. Da wo ein paar Netzlücken waren. Am besten lief Balzer Dorschbombe mit japanrotem Jig.



Ja,die Drift war gestern wirklich ok. Wie schnell sich sowas ändert,erstaunlich.
Wir waren auch an der südlichen grünen Tonne und haben mehrere Driften versucht von 18m bis runter zu 34 m. Aber alles was hoch kam waren vereinzelte Dorsche die  auch als Köderfisch durchgehen würden.
So hatten wir nach 2 Stunden immer noch nichts brauchbares im Eimer und sind wieder Platte fangen gefahren. 
Das hat diesmal recht gut funktioniert.
Heute ist ne fette 5-6 Bft. angesagt. Zwar aus Westen, aber mal schauen...

Gruß, Andreas


----------



## Amigo-X (26. Juni 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*

Der Witz war, grosser Pilker = kleine Doerschchen. 50 und 75 Gramm Dorschbombe Rot-gelb mit relativ kleinem Jig aber großem Einzelhaken flach über dem Grund gezogen brachte den Erfolg. Es muß für die Dorsche wohl reichlich Seeringelwürmer zu fressen geben......


----------



## Windelwilli (26. Juni 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*



Amigo-X schrieb:


> Der Witz war, grosser Pilker = kleine Doerschchen. 50 und 75 Gramm Dorschbombe Rot-gelb mit relativ kleinem Jig aber großem Einzelhaken flach über dem Grund gezogen brachte den Erfolg. Es muß für die Dorsche wohl reichlich Seeringelwürmer zu fressen geben......



Ich habe auch mit Twister mit Doppelschwanz geangelt und meine Frau mit Pilker und kleinem japanrotem Beifänger drüber. Allerdings haben wir nicht in der Andrift geworfen, sondern normal in der Abdrift gepilkt. Dazu war noch eine tote Rute mit Men Kopyto draussen. 
Versuchen es nachher mal hinter dem gelbem Turm nochmal, sonst müssen halt wieder die Platten herhalten.
Auf dem Echo sieht man ab und an Schwärme im Mittelwasser.
Was könnte das sein, Heringe, Makrelen oder kleine Dorsche?

Gruss, Andreas


----------



## Amigo-X (26. Juni 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*

Die Fischschwärme im Mittelwasser sind Heringe und Makrelen. Die Schwärme tummeln sich meistens Nähe gelber und grüner Turm. Ich wollte wissen was sich da im Mittelwasser tummelt und hab`s mit Heringspaternoster getestet. Wer gezielt darauf fischt, kann bei weniger Drift schon ein Eimerchen voll bekommen. 
Bei Bft 5-6 mit Böen bis 7 aus Nordwest, wie heute ist es so gut wie zwecklos überhaupt raus zu fahren.


----------



## Windelwilli (26. Juni 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*



Amigo-X schrieb:


> Die Fischschwärme im Mittelwasser sind Heringe und Makrelen. Die Schwärme tummeln sich meistens Nähe gelber und grüner Turm. Ich wollte wissen was sich da im Mittelwasser tummelt und hab`s mit Heringspaternoster getestet. Wer gezielt darauf fischt, kann bei weniger Drift schon ein Eimerchen voll bekommen.
> Bei Bft 5-6 mit Böen bis 7 aus Nordwest, wie heute ist es so gut wie zwecklos überhaupt raus zu fahren.



Sind gerade wieder rein gefahren. Waren ein knappes Stündchen draußen, aber hat keinen Sinn bei dem Wind. 
Waren auch nur rechts zwischen den Reusen auf Platte, aber selbst das hat keinen Spaß gemacht. November 
uf Langeland...
Ich glaub, nächstes Jahr buch ich Last Minute und such mir die Woche nach Wetterbericht aus.
Morgen ist ne 4 mit Böen 5 voraus gesagt.
Ich fürchte aber, das wird nicht anders als heute.


----------



## carlsberg (27. Juni 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*

Hej Jungs das tut mir  echt leid mit dem Wetter . Es sieht ja immer noch nicht besser aus.
Ist es denn schon ein bisschen besser mit den Netzen geworden. 
Sind schon die ersten 
Sommerdorsche eingetroffen?


----------



## Windelwilli (27. Juni 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*



carlsberg schrieb:


> Hej Jungs das tut mir  echt leid mit dem Wetter . Es sieht ja immer noch nicht besser aus.
> Ist es denn schon ein bisschen besser mit den Netzen geworden.
> Sind schon die ersten
> Sommerdorsche eingetroffen?



Hi Carlsberg,

Für das bescheidene Wetter kann ja keiner was, außer dem da oben.
Und der ist dummerweise auch noch Schutzpatron der Angler.
Und wie's ausschaut, war der diese Woche gleich doppelt schlecht drauf.

Aber zu den Netzen...
Alle allgemein bekannte Stellenind mit Netzen  noch zugepflastert. Slalom Pilken ist angesagt.
Den größten Dorsch den wir gefangen haben hatte ca. 30 cm.
Will aber nix heißen, wir konntens auf Grund der Wellen an nur einem Tag versuchen. Waren ja mit Kindern unterwegs und da war uns das zu heikel.
Heute sind wir aus dem Hafen raus, wollten nochmal unter Land auf Platte, sind aber gleich wieder rein gefahren, als uns 50 cm Welle begrüßte und selbst bei langsamer Fahrt die Gischt ins Boot spritzte.

Also frustrierter Weise ab nach Illebølle, es mal mit den bereits gekauften Wattwürmern in der Brandung zu versuchen.
Allerdings war soviel Tang unterwegs, das das auch keinen Spaß machte. Zudem war das nächste Regengebiet auch gerade angekommen, da haben wir dann eingepackt.

Fazit...das nächste Mal Langeland nur noch mit eigenem Boot, dann braucht man sich nicht über das rausgeworfene Geld für das Boot ärgern, wobei das Boot von Nikolai super war.

Gruß, Andreas


----------



## carlsberg (27. Juni 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*

Auch wenn keiner was für das Wetter kann, ist es trotzdem sehr ärgerlich wenn das Wetter nicht mitspielt .  Und man hat nur 1 Woche zum angeln.Und sein Ar..h. riskieren für ein paar Fische beim dem Wind das ist es nicht wert.
Bei mir sind es noch 3 Wochen dann geht es los.
 Nikolay's Boote sind Top, da gibt es nix zu  sagen. Noch nie Probleme gehabt.
Wünsche  euch morgen viel Glück auch wenn nur noch 1 Tag übrig ist.


----------



## Amigo-X (27. Juni 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*

Haben das Angeln für diesen Urlaub eingestellt. Sinnlos. starker Südwest Wind, mörderische Drift,  Wir haben immerhin ein paar Dorsche erbeuten können. (In der gesamten Zeit wie sonst an einem Tag) Dafür gab`s bei Langelandrundfahrten doch immer noch was neues zu entdecken. Z.B den Geheimtipp Paö Strand. Hier kann der lauffaule Brandungsangler quasi vom Auto aus angeln. Bei ausgedehnten Stranspaziergängen unter anderem am Strand von Illebölle fanden wir eine noch fast intakte ABU Hochseerute 20-30 lbs. Das Handteil fehlte leider #c wer das Teil vermisst, Anfang Steinpackung links vom Parkplatz. 
Fazit der 2 Wochen, 1 Woche, man konnte rausfahren aber fast überall Netze :c Bester Platz dieses Jahr südlich grüner Turm Fangtiefe 18 -25 Meter meist in Netznähe. 2 Woche Novemberwetter !!! Sturm kalt Regen. #d Dienstag letzt Ausfahrt mit 5 guten Dorschen, allerdings keine Riesen. Bei Wind Bft 5 -6 mit Böen um 7 ist entspanntes Angeln unmöglich. Trotzdem sind viele Unentwegte rausgefahren, mit sehr mäßigem bis keinem Fangerfolg.    
Bilder: 1: Janick mit Tangdorsch, 2: Bester Tagesfang, 3: Ami Schiff am Grünen Turm, 4: wer vermisst diese Rute ? Abu Transmitter Boat 20 - 30 lbs...
Den nachfolgenden Langeland - Urlaubern wünschen wir mehr Fangerfolg und weniger Netze... Petri Heil


----------



## Windelwilli (27. Juni 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*



carlsberg schrieb:


> Auch wenn keiner was für das Wetter kann, ist es trotzdem sehr ärgerlich wenn das Wetter nicht mitspielt .  Und man hat nur 1 Woche zum angeln.Und sein Ar..h. riskieren für ein paar Fische beim dem Wind das ist es nicht wert.
> Bei mir sind es noch 3 Wochen dann geht es los.
> Nikolay's Boote sind Top, da gibt es nix zu  sagen. Noch nie Probleme gehabt.
> Wünsche  euch morgen viel Glück auch wenn nur noch 1 Tag übrig ist.



Vielen Dank! 
Ich wünsche Dir auf jeden Fall besseres Wetter und auch viel Fisch!
An den Booten von Nikolai gibt es wirklich nichts auszusetzen, ich wünschte ich hätte so eins.
Ich schau jetzt mal, ob ich in der Bucht mal ein kleines rauhwasser-taugliches Kajütboot zum Schnäppchenpreis bekomme. 
Vielleicht kommen wir nochmal die erste Oktoberwoche auf die Insel...wenn das Wetter passt.

Gruß, Andreas


----------



## Windelwilli (27. Juni 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*

Amigo, verrätst mir wo dieser Paö Strand ist?
Wollen morgen nach der Bootsübergabe nämlich nochmal in die Brandung und Illebølle war heute nicht der Bringer.

Gruß, Andreas


----------



## Amigo-X (27. Juni 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*

Pao mit dem Strich im o ist der nächste Strand südlich von Illebölle. 
http://daenemark.fish-maps.de/strand-mole/langeland-pao-747.html
 Vom Ufer aus würde ich WENN um diese Jahreszeit abends nach Gulstav fahren. Tieferes Wasser wenig Kraut
http://daenemark.fish-maps.de/strand-mole/langeland-gulstavklint-732.html


----------



## Multe (27. Juni 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*

In Påø gibt es aber auch sehr viele Steine. Deshalb beim Einholen immer die Rute ganz hoch halten, sonst kommt dein Vorfach nicht mehr aus den Steinen  raus. Ein guter Platz ist fast am Ende von Påø, am Denkmal ( wo die Kriegsgefangenen strandeten). 
Die ganze Strecke ist sehr einsam und man findet hier kaum einen Angler.
Wer Zeit hat, sollte sich auch einmal Skovsgaard ( Gutshof )anschauen
http://www.danmarksnaturfond.dk/Default.aspx?ID=3926


----------



## Zwergbarsch (29. Juni 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*

Zwei Wochen Langeland liegen hinter uns. So ein Wetter hatten wir nicht gerade eingeplant. Vorab, es war wieder ein sehr schöner Urlaub. Angeltechnisch gesehen eher mau. #cWir waren sechsmal draußen. Die Dorsche fielen klein aus, keiner über 65 cm. Auch war die Stückzahl sehr überschaubar, der beste Tour 7 über 50 cm. Im Vergleich zum letzten Jahr waren die Dorsche eher auf gelb-schwarz als rot-schwarz oder rot aus. Beim Plattfischangeln hielten sich die Erfolge auch in Grenzen. Allerdings hatten wir bei jeder Ausfahrt eine gesicherte Mahlzeit und für 4-5 Gerichte hier reicht es ebenfalls aus. Wir müssen nicht von unseren Fängen leben. Wer das übrigens meint zu müssen, der sollte mal scharf durchkalkulieren.... 
Meine Frau fing beim Plattfischangeln sogar eine Makrele, die gleich frisch geräuchert wurde. Sehr gut. Frisch vom Boot schmeckt es immer am Besten. Aber so ist das beim Angeln, nächstes mal wird es sicher besser. Wenigstens trugen die nautischen und anglerischen Heldentaten mancher Sportfreunde zur Erheiterung bei. Junge, Junge, was wird da Anglerlatein und Seemannsgarn gesponnen! |bla: #d
Ich kenn mich nämlich mit der See aus, habe selber ein paar Jahre bei der österreichischen berittenen Gebirgsmarine gedient. |supergri

Allen Langelandfahrern noch großes Petri, tight lines und vor allem viel Spaß!!!


----------



## rule270 (29. Juni 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*

Hallo an alle  Langelandfans

Bin wieder im Lande und um einige Erfahrungen reicher.
Die Fänge in meiner Zeit waren eher mäßig aber doch erfolgreich.
Fische bis zu einem Meter. Viele kleine Fische und ich musste suchen. Ich habe mit Bleiköpfen bis 300 gr geangelt oft aber mit 110 oder 160 gr. Als Gummi kamen schwarz silber , grün silber oder gelb schwarz zum einsatz. Die Fische fraßen Seeringler und Sandaale sowie kleine Heringe .. Ich habe früh Morgens , und Mittags gefangen in Tiefen von 22 bis 30 mtr. Auch habe ich mit kleinen schwarz gelben Pilkern marke Eigenbau mit der Jigtechnik gefangen denn die Fisch jagten.
Allen noch bis auf weiteres Petri heil !!

Rudi#h


----------



## rule270 (29. Juni 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*

Fahre von Spoptsbjerg über Longelse nach Lindelse dann ri Baagenkob fahre dann nach Hennetvet Paö. An der rechten seite des Strandes angeln.
Überall auf Patte gut am besten mit Boot.
Wenn Ihr Straßen auf Langeland sucht, schaut in das Telefonbuch von langeland dort findet Ihr alle straßen und Orte auf einer Karte nach Ortsnamen usw. Lasst aber die Seiten drin macht eine schlechten Eindruck wenn sie fehlen !! Nehmt lieber eure Digikam und fotografiert ab.
HY Hy 
Rudi


----------



## ddmlui (30. Juni 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*

Hallo zusammen, nächsten Samstag geht´s zum ersten Mal nach LL. 2 Wochen Familien-Angelurlaub-Mix in Spodsbjerg. Habe hier schon so einiges an Tipps aufgesogen, und vielleicht kann ich ja etwas vor Ort umsetzen. Werde mich dann im Anschluss zum Erlebten äussern. Vorfreude ist gewaltig.
Bis dahin.
Thomas


----------



## spodsbjerg (30. Juni 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*



Svend12 schrieb:


> Ich will ja keinen in diesem Gebiet (Langeland) auf die Füße treten, Angeln auf große Fische sieht anders aus, Beispiel Rügen, Hafen Glowe, im April Hunderte 1 m große Lachse, was bietet Spodsbjerg, äußert teure Ferienhäuser? Na ja und viele einfältige Touries die jeden, aber auch jeden Preieis für Ihre Unterkunft bezahlen.


 Wer muß denn unbedingt große Fische fangen |kopfkrat. Für viele ist es einfach nur ein geselliger Angelurlaub in gemütlicher Runde mit Freunden!!! Wenn man natürlich noch vernünftige Fische dabei fängt............ ich hab nix dagegen :q. Ich sehe mich nicht als einfältigen Tourie der jeden Preis bezahlt!!! 
Ehrlich gesagt kann ich mir auch nicht vorstellen das du dich mit der suche nach Ferienhäusern auf Langeland lange beschäftigt hast. Im Vergleich zu anderen Gegenden ist Langeland doch noch günstig. Ich kann Führerscheinfrei mit nem vernüftigen Boot fahren und werde nicht überall von der WaschPo genervt.
Wo ist Rügen denn günstiger????
Oder versucht du auf diese Weise hier Schleichwerbung zu betreiben #d.
Ich mit meiner Truppe und wahrscheinlich auch die meisten hier in diesem thread werden wohl auch trotz deiner Aussagen im selbigen auch weiterhin unserer Lieblingsinsel den Rücken stärken :vik:!!


----------



## Multe (30. Juni 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*

Hej spodsbjerg, ich sehe das auch so. Rechne einmal aus, was ein Haus pro Woche kostet auf die Personenzahl um ....da kann man nicht meckern.
Was kostet dagegen ein Tag Lachstrolling mit dem Boot vor Rügen ???
Bei einer Person.....€ 300.- ( z.T. bis € 450.- )
bei 4 Pers.    immer noch € 90.-
und mit den hunderten  Meter - Lachsen ??? 
jedem das SEINE. Auch da spielen Wind und Wetter eine große Rolle.
Bei Starkwind kannst du da auch nicht raus.


----------



## Multe (30. Juni 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*

*und du denkst auf Rügen wäre das anders* ???
die leben auch nicht von Luft und Liebe.
Schau dir da nur die Preise an.
Habe ich da eine Woche ein Boot für mich alleine, kann ich in Spodsbjerg die teuerste Hütte mieten und mit der Fam. täglich im Restaurant in Svendborg essen gehen und da bleibt immer noch etwas übrig.
Sicher, die Guides leben davon, den Angler an den Fisch zu bringen und einige von den Guides kenne ich sehr gut. Aber die kochen auch nur mit Wasser und wenn im Frühjahr Sturm ist, fahren die auch nicht raus.


----------



## knaacki2000 (30. Juni 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*

Was für eine blödsinnige Diskussion....
Ich verbringe viele Wochenenden auf Rügen zum Fisvhen auf Hevht, Zander und Lachs.
Ebenso verbringe ich jedes Jahr 2-3 Wochen auf Langeland.
Beide Inseln haben ihren Reiz, auf beiden kann man günstig oder teuer Urlaub machen, gute Geschäfte mit den Touris wollen sowohl die Rüganer als auch die Dänen machen.

Was aber wirklich auf den Zeiger geht, sind die Schlachtfestmentalität einiger weniger Lachstroller die alles an Lachs und Meefo mitnrhmen um diese dann zu Geld zu machen.
Es sind nicht immer tolle Bilder wenn Schubkarrenweise Lachse aus dem Hafen in Glowe geschleppt werden. In ein paar Jahren wird dann wieder über schlechte Bestände gejammert.
Könnte übrigens auch auf Langeland drohen wenn weiterhin in den Dorschbeständen dermaßen von Fischern und Anglern geräubert wird.
Maßhalten und dauerhaft Spaß haben - das ist es.


----------



## carlsberg (30. Juni 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*

#q#q#q ohne Worte


----------



## merlo (30. Juni 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*



Svend12 schrieb:


> Ich will ja keinen in diesem Gebiet (Langeland) auf die Füße treten, Angeln auf große  Fische sieht anders aus, Beispiel Rügen, Hafen Glowe, im April Hunderte 1 m große Lachse, was bietet Spodsbjerg, äußert teure  Ferienhäuser? Na ja und viele einfältige  Touries die jeden, aber auch jeden Preieis für Ihre Unterkunft bezahlen.



Gratuliere Svend. Ist doch schön, dass auch du einen Angelplatz gefunden hast, der in deine Geldbörse passt.


----------



## Multe (30. Juni 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*

immer wieder ein guter Ton hier im Board . Ich freue mich....


----------



## hegehunter (30. Juni 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*

Sag mal Svend12 was hat man dir denn auf Langeland angetan das f
Du so verbiestert bist?
Ich freu mich jedenfalls auf unsere 2 Wochen im
August, (Zum 3. Mal) wir haben uns hier immer wohlfühlt.
Gruß Bernd


----------



## Greenhorn (30. Juni 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*

Gern nehme ich die Einladung zum Lästern an. Bist seit 11.2012 im Board angemeldet und hast seit gestern 19.25 7 Deiner 14 Beiträge verfasst. Angefangen hast Du damit, wie toll Rügen ist, mit den Meterlachsen und wie ******** Spodsbjerg ist. Danach beleidigst Du auf die Schnelle noch ein paar Leute. 
Vielen Dank für den unterhaltsamen schriftlichen Amoklauf. Zum besseren Verständnis würde der Befund Deines Psychaters helfen.


----------



## großdorsch 1 (30. Juni 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*

@svend12
ich befische beide bereiche der ostsee,wobei in den letzten 2 jahren rügen die nase vorn hatte. wenn du das dorsch und plattenangeln vergleichen willst,dann stinkt rügen sowohl bei grösse als auch bei der menge total ab!!!  und die preise sind gerade was ne ferienwohnung und leihboote angeht auf rügen ja wohl total überzogen!!!
die lachsfänge sind aber wohl einmalig für die ostsee!!!  nur solltest du eigentlich aber wissen das die fangbegrenzung bei 3 salmoniden am tag liegt!!!  wie fängst du dann bitte bis zu 4 metrige am tag???
der raubbau am lachsbestand trägt ja schon früchte wenn man das vorhaben schleppangelverbot an meck.pomms küste mit verfolgt!!!
und beleidigent wurde dir gegenüber auch keiner,dann überleg du doch auch bei deiner wortwahl!!!


----------



## Amigo-X (1. Juli 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*

Hey, wenn ich das hier so lese,,,, der größte Feind des Anglers ist allem Anschein nach der Angler...
Ich fahre schon viele Jahre mit Familie und /oder Freuden regelmäßig nach Dänemark in den Urlaub, obwohl wir alles vor der Haustür haben ! Es ist eben Urlaub und auch mal was anderes... Im Winter betreibe ich neuerdings überwiegend Trolling in der Lübecker Bucht und um Fehmarn, wobei Massenfänge die absolute Ausnahme sind. Mal passiert den ganzen Tag nix und dann wiederum knallts schon nach ein paar Minuten. 
In den Sommermonaten angle ich sehr gerne mit leichtem Geschirr auf Dorsch. 
 Langeland hat sich wirklich sehr auf die Angelurlauber eingestellt und macht auch sehr viel Werbung dafür. Die Ferienhauspreise sind auf Langeland keineswegs teurer als in anderen dänischen Ferienhausgebieten, wenn nicht sogar günstiger. 
Wo finden Meeresangler solche optimalen Bedingungen wie auf Langeland ? Häfen mit tollen Einrichtungen wie Bootsvermietung, saubere Slipanlagen und Schlachthaus, schon speziell für Angler, wie in Spodsbjerg und Bagenkop findet man an der Ostsee nirgendwo.

Aber wie das nun mal so ist, Unzufriedene und Neider gibt es immer und Überall, genau wie beratungsresitente Besserwisser. Die Zeiten wo es genügte eine buntes Bleifischchen zu versenken und Massenfänge zu realisieren sind vorbei. 

Woran mag es liegen ? Immer wieder hört und liest man, die Berufsfischerei oder Nebenerwerbsfischerei  lohnt sich nicht ? Woher kommen dann die vielen Netze?  Was fängt ein Schleppfischer noch an verwertbarem Fisch ? Fehlfänge ( falsche Fischart ) muß über Bord gekippt werden, untermaßige Beifänge sind Mövenfutter. 
Egal was bei der Fischerei passiert ? 

Auch wenn ich mich jetzt unbeliebt mache, aber Minidorsche von 30 cm einzusacken und im Hafen zu schlachten trägt nicht gerade zu einem guten Ruf der Urlaubsangler bei. ( gesehen am Freitag in Bagenkop ).
Dazu die Missachtung jeglicher Sicherheitsmaßnahmen auf den Leihbooten, Schwimmwesten werden außer am ersten Tag als Sitzkissen benutzt. Dazu die entzückende Armybekleidung in Camouflage und Bundeswehr-Flecktarn auf den Leihbooten. Von den Bierkästen ganz zu schweigen. Die erfahrenen Bootskapitäne finden einen überbord gegangenen Carphunter Kameraden in Flecktarn natürlich sofort in der aufgewühlten Ostsee. Leute, die Ostsee, insbesondere  der Langelandbelt ist nicht der Forellenteich zuhause. 

Rügen und Langeland zu vergleichen ? Das sind zwei völlig verschiedene Paare Schuhe! Im Frühjahr die Lachse, im Sommer und Herbst die Bodden usw usw...
Die Rügener Offshore Boote zum Lachsfischen mit Trolling Equipment etc. sind natürlich nicht mit den IBI Booten zu vergleichen. Die etwas kleineren offenen Mietboote hingegen schon.  Was nun wirklich besser ist, muß jeder für sich selbst entscheiden.
Oder,, wurde von IBI, Hansen u.a. Bootsvermietern schon mal die im voraus bezahlte Miete wegen Wetterunbill zurückerstattet ? 

Langeland und Rügen, zwei Inseln die einen außerordentlich hohen Reiz auf Angler ausüben .... Petri Heil


----------



## Sauerstoffklau (1. Juli 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*

immer wieder die gleiche Kacke ...
auf der Suche nach Langelandberichten, -geschichten und Fangmeldungen werden die Threads mit diesem "meiner ist länger als deiner"-Müll versaut.
;-)


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 7531 (1. Juli 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*



Svend12 schrieb:


> .....aber eins ist schon klar, hier wird nur noch versucht Kohle zu machen, das fängt im Hafen an, natürlich bei der Hüttenvermietung und bei der Bootsvermietung, wobei ich Nicolai ganz bewusst ausschließe, ein wirklich außergewöhnlicher liebenswerter Däne, Sorry Nico.
> 
> 
> Oh man, was für eine Erkenntnis....#d hätte gedacht wir hier in DK vermieten nur Hütten und Boote zum Selbstkostenpreis und alles nur zum wohle des Anglers...#c...unfassbar das man auch in DK leben und Geld verdienen möchte/muss...
> ...


----------



## Nxr Mxxrxsxnglxr (1. Juli 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*

*Hallo Svend.
Wo man sich nicht wohlfühlt sollte man sich Nicht aufhalten .#q Da ist dann mehr Platz für die Wohlfühler.*#h :q
Außer Norwegen Hardangerfjord , habe ich noch keinen Platz gefunden der an Langeland heranreicht. Nirgends ist das Umfeld ,das selbstverständlich für die gebotenen Leistungen entlohnt werden möchte, so auf Angler eingestellt.Abzocke habe Ich bisher nur an der deutschen Küste erfahren dürfen. Heiligenhafen ,Fehman ,Großenbrode, Berentser Siel und Makrelenangeln in Holland. Fahre an den Skeena River in Kanada (Lachs) ,die Mörum inSchweden(Lachs) Vransko -Jezerro See(1986 Wels) oder Sued Wales (1976Pembroke) Katzenhai, Blauhai Conger dann siehst und erfährst du Preise. In der Mörum bekommst du eine Poolkarte für 2-4 Std.Steht jemand hinter dir in der Warteschleife räumst du deinen Platz auch in der halben Zeit;+. 2Fische pro Tag .. am Skeena 3 Kings .langeland ist auch was Vorschriften anbelangt sehr Moderat.#6 Vorschriftengurus findest du in HEIMISCHEN Gewässern zu Hauf und Ballermantouris hats überall. Boote Führerscheinfrei, Angeln (außer Mindestmaß) ohne Begrenzung ,Tolle Ferienhäuser und Natur Pur, Nichtüberbevölkerte Strände,der Charme der Insel den Ich seit 1987 Genieße:vik: obwohl Ich auch schon hin und wieder etwas Deutschfeindlichkeit erfahren durfte|kopfkrat läßt mich immer wieder zurückkommen. *Außer zu Hause fühle Ich mich Hier am Wohlsten.:q:q:q  *Und nicht die Sport oder Freizeitangler sind die Plünderer der Meere . Hemmungsloses Netzfischen auch für Gammel oderTierfutter und eine Scheiß EU Schutzverordnung|krach: sind der Tod der Ost & Nordsee Lächerliche Strafen für Quotenübertreter,( wo unsere polnischen Kollegen gaz Gut sind) Lobbyismus und Gier.*Uns Langelandfreunden eine gute Zeit auf der Insel und immer eine Handvoll Wasser unterm Kiel* #6  Gruß Rudolf

*PS: Im Profil Name und Ort währen nicht schlecht .Mann weiß dann mit wen man es zu tun hat
*


----------



## Thomas9904 (1. Juli 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*

Hier hab ich mal aufgeräumt - unerlaubte Doppel- und Mehrfachanmeldungen um hier stänkern zu können, brauchen wir nicht..


----------



## Amigo-X (1. Juli 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*

ich sags ja, der grösste Feind des Anglers ist der Angler...


----------



## Dorsch-Tom (1. Juli 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*

Ich stimme Rudolf voll und ganz zu......
aber lasst uns zurückkehren zum Thema dieses Threads (ich weiß nie wie das geschrieben wird|rolleyes)
Wer nach Rügen fahren möchte, soll das tun und die Langeländer
fahren auf unsere Lieblingsinsel!#6#6

Bitte um Erfahrungsberichte von Langeland....
Auf geht´s

Grüße aus der Pfalz
Tom
(der am 17. August wieder in Spodsbjerg ankommt):q


----------



## DasaTeamchef (1. Juli 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*



Dorsch-Tom schrieb:


> Ich stimme Rudolf voll und ganz zu......
> aber lasst uns zurückkehren zum Thema dieses Threads (ich weiß nie wie das geschrieben wird|rolleyes)
> Wer nach Rügen fahren möchte, soll das tun und die Langeländer
> fahren auf unsere Lieblingsinsel!#6#6
> ...


 
Hallo Tom,

Du musst doch gerade erst wieder zurück sein aus Spodsbjerg???

Viele Grüße
Frank


----------



## Dorsch-Tom (1. Juli 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*

Hallo Frank!
War ja nur eine Woche....
Bin schon wieder eine Woche am Arbeiten...so schnell geht das!

Kuch mal 2 Seiten zurück; da sieht´s Du mal wieder wie es geht|rolleyes
Natürlich meine Frau!

Gruß
Tom


----------



## DasaTeamchef (1. Juli 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*



Dorsch-Tom schrieb:


> Hallo Frank!
> War ja nur eine Woche....
> Bin schon wieder eine Woche am Arbeiten...so schnell geht das!
> 
> ...


 
und ich hielt in Polen unsere Fahne hoch! Aber jede noch so schöne Kuttertour ist kein Vergleich mit LL und dort im Kleinboot....

jaja...die Frauen.....ich habe meine (Freundin) gerade released...werde jetzt wohl noch öfter fischen gehen!


----------



## sandre (1. Juli 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Hier hab ich mal aufgeräumt - unerlaubte Doppel- und Mehrfachanmeldungen um hier stänkern zu können, brauchen wir nicht..


 

Danke Thomas, welch eine Wohltat, uns von so einem 
Müll#q zu befreien. Das wollte ich unbedingt loswerden.

Gruß Ron


----------



## mirko.nbg (1. Juli 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*

Sorry,aber ich muss auch mal kurz meinen "Senf" dazu beitragen...
Wir waren zig Jahre auf Fehmarn. War und ist immer toll dort. Mein,bzw unser PLUS was uns Langeland gibt sind unter anderem die Ferienhäuser mit den schön grossen Grundstücken! Auch wenn das Wetter mal schlecht war,konnten wir immer mal ne gute Rund Skat oder Kniffel spielen. Oder wie dieses Jahr haben wir so manchen Nachmittag "Küpp" (Wikinger Schach) gespielt! Meiner Meinung nach haben wir dort einen höheren Erehohlungdfaktor,wie z.B auf Fehmarn. Dort  hatten wir eine Wohnung und auf LL haben wir ein Haus,und ende Mai ist dieses billiger(für unsere verhältnisse) wie auf Fehmarn eine Wohnung. Nur z.B.. Aber jeder soll doch das machen worauf er Lust hat. Ich fahre auch mit meinem eigenem Boot hoch und habe auch den Führerschen gemacht.
Richtig ist und das habe ich auch schon vielfach auf LL gesehen,das dort manche Leute die Ostsee unterschätzen,dazu zählen natürlich so manche unfernünftige Bootsfahrer die das kleine 1X1 nicht gelernt haben...
Das soll auch kein vorwurf sein,da der Gesetzgeber die Regeln festlegt!
Mal was anderes.... Was wäre wenn Dänemark einen Fürerschein für Sportoote einführt...........?

MfG und Petri Heil!

Mirko


----------



## spodsbjerg (2. Juli 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*

Jetzt hat glaub ich jeder seine Meinung zu diesem Thema gesagt. Können wir jetzt wieder zum eigentlichen Thema nämlich "Berichte und Fangmeldungen" kommen??|bigeyes
Wäre schön :z|supergri


----------



## carlsberg (2. Juli 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*

So liebe boardies auf LL wie sieht es aus  dort oben mit dem Fischfang.  In 2 Wochen bin ich auch wieder vor Ort.  :m#h||supergri


----------



## Wahoo (3. Juli 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*

Nun dann will ich auch mal meinen Bericht schreiben.

Wie jedes Jahr fahren wir mit einer Truppe von 6 Mann nach Spodsbjerg. Dieses Mal waren wir vom 8 - 14 Juni dort. Wie jedes Jahr gestaltet sich der erste Tag mit Fische suchen. Da wir zwei große Limboboote haben ist das natürlich von Vorteil um auch etwas weiter raus zu fahren. Kurz und gut 1 Boot zum Bermudadreieck das andere dann rechts rum grüne Tonne und tiefer. Erst wurden die Bereiche 7 bis 15 Meter beangelt... nur Kleindorsch, dann 15 bis 30 Meter... nur Kleindorsch. Resultat vom ersten Tag....lange Gesichter. Sonntag dann der Durchbruch....Fische gefunden und wir waren alleine vor Ort. Ich glaube es waren 8 Dorsche über 80 cm dabei und paar richtig gute Fische verloren. Fische bisse nicht wie sonst sondern verhalten...als würden sie den Köder nur mal probieren wollen. Montag und Dienstag dann alles gute Fische zwischen 80 und 90 cm. Mittwoch der 12 Juni dann der der Höhepunkt ich konnte einen Dorsch von 111 cm landen und auch die Jungs hatten kräftig zugeschlagen. Leider hatten andere das mitbekommen und 30 Boote waren direkt bei uns so das wir nachher entnervt aufgehört haben. Donnerstag konnte ich dann noch einen 97er Dorsch verhaften. Alles in allem: 40 Dorsche über 80 cm, 4 über 90 cm, 1 über einen Meter. Und ein kleiner Tipp an alle Langelandfahrer.... macht den Kirmesbaum an euren Ruten ab.... nur solo fischen.... oder wollt ihr Makrelen fangen.. das sollte kein Angriff sein. Nur wer einen richtigen Dorsch fangen will der sollte es auch gezielt machen. Schaut mal bei Thomas in Fisch der Woche


----------



## carlsberg (3. Juli 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*

Hey Wahoo schöner Bericht.  Super das ihr so schöne Dorsche gefangen habt von einer stattlichen grösse .Bin mal gespannt wie es in 2 wochen mit dem fang aussieht.
Gehe davon aus das ihr mit Gummi gefischt habt.


----------



## Wahoo (3. Juli 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*

Hallo Carsberg,
in der Tat kamen 50 % der Fische auf Gummi - aber auch mit Pilker, solo gefischt. Komisch war dieses Anstubsen, wenn der Anschlag nicht sofort kam war die Chance vorbei.... jede Veränderung wurde mit einem Anschlag quittiert.


----------



## spin89 (3. Juli 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*

Bei mir ist es nächste Woche soweit:vik:

Ist zu der Zeit noch jemand anderes dort?
Freu mich schon wie verrückt, die Köderboxen wurden jetzt auch nochmal vollgestopft.

Mein Ferienhaus liegt in Bagenkob statt wie sons in Spodbjerg. Meine Überlegung ist nun auch mein Sit on Top Kajak mal mitzunehmen und in Küstennahen Bereichen bei ruhiger See mal auf Platte zu gehen an den Tagen wo ich mir kein Boot miete.
Kann man das machen oder seht Ihr hier ein zu hohes Risiko? Von Fehmarn oder Dahme aus mache ich das häufiger, doch kenne ich mich jetzt nicht in Bagenkop aus was ggf. starke Strömungen etc. angeht.

Viele Grüße

Lasse


----------



## bombe220488 (3. Juli 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*

Ich finde so ein Kajak sowieso mutig aber ich bin da auch ein Angsthase  

Ich kann dir da aber die Bucht bei ristinge empfehlen habe dort mit dem kleinboot schon richtig gut klieschen und Co gefangen. Ich denke in der Ecke sollten an ruhigen Tagen auch keine große Strömung herrschen.
Viel Spaß und Erfolg


----------



## carlsberg (3. Juli 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*

Hej Wahoo habe alles dabei. Aber vorsichtige bisse habe ich auch noch nicht so richtig erlebt.  Höchsten wenn die Strömung relativ stark war dann kam es schonmal vor als ob ein Gummistiefel am haken hing.


----------



## Greenhorn (3. Juli 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*



Wahoo schrieb:


> Nun dann will ich auch mal meinen Bericht schreiben.
> 
> Wie jedes Jahr fahren wir mit einer Truppe von 6 Mann nach Spodsbjerg. Dieses Mal waren wir vom 8 - 14 Juni dort. Wie jedes Jahr gestaltet sich der erste Tag mit Fische suchen. Da wir zwei große Limboboote haben ist das natürlich von Vorteil um auch etwas weiter raus zu fahren. Kurz und gut 1 Boot zum Bermudadreieck das andere dann rechts rum grüne Tonne und tiefer. Erst wurden die Bereiche 7 bis 15 Meter beangelt... nur Kleindorsch, dann 15 bis 30 Meter... nur Kleindorsch. Resultat vom ersten Tag....lange Gesichter. Sonntag dann der Durchbruch....Fische gefunden ...  QUOTE]
> 
> Moin Wahoo, da habt ihr wirklich toll gefangen. Glückwunsch zu der Woche. Ich hatte ja nicht erwartet, dass Du schreibst, wo ihr erfolgreich wart, obwohl ihr ja wohl 30 Boote als "Zeugen" bei euch hattet. ;-) Aber nach dem Spannungsbogen (7-15m, dann 15-30m) hätte ich zumindest vermutet, dass noch einen Kommentar zur Tiefe gekommen wäre.


----------



## Multe (3. Juli 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*

vom Freitag, den 5.7. bis Sonntag den 7.7.2013 findet im Fischereihafen in Spodsbjerg das jährliche Hafenfest statt. Am Samstag findet wieder eine Show im Hafen statt und am Abend spielt eine Liveband.
Am Sonntag gibt es - Gratis - ein Heringsbüffet.


----------



## Windelwilli (3. Juli 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*

Hallo Multe,

ich wollte mich nochmal bei Dir für den Tip bedanken, zu dem
St. Hans Feuer in Spodsbjerg zu gehen.
Auch wenn die Rede des Bürgermeisters schier endlos schien, war es ein tolles "Dorffest" mit einem schönen Feuerchen.
War auf jeden Fall eine echte Bereicherung des Urlaubs.

Vielen Dank dafür nochmal!

Gruß, Andreas #h


----------



## Zander_Ulli (4. Juli 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*

Hallo,

hab mal ne Frage an alle LL - Kenner #h.  Ich war schon oft auf Langeland, aber immer nur zwischen Ende März und  Anfang September. Dieses Jahr wollen wir mitte Oktober unser Glück auf  der Insel versuchen. Kann mir jemand von euch sagen was zu dieser  Jahreszeit geht |kopfkrat. Dorsch und Platte vom Ufer aus?  - Müsste ja eigentlich funktionieren. 
Ein Boot werden wir uns spontan bei IBI mieten wenn das Wetter passt. Sind dann die Dorsche in flacherem Wasser (unter 20m) ?
Würde mit bestimmt auch mal gefallen in flacherem Wasser mit leichteren Ködern den Leoparden nachzustellen #:.

Gruß Ulli


----------



## Wahoo (4. Juli 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*

Hallo Greenhorn,

lach wenn bis 30 nix war dann erübrigt sich eigentlich die Frage nach der Tiefe....  Fahrrinne 

@ Carlsberg

Strömung war ok..... ich habe mit 110 gr. Köpfen gefischt


----------



## rule270 (4. Juli 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*

Hallo
Ging mir auch so. War 3 Wochen auf Ll. Versucht mal die Tiedenzeit der Nordsee festzustellen . 1 - 2 Std vor hoch oder Tiefstand geht es besser.
Ferner kommt es darauf an, wie  und was an Köder angeboten wird.!!
Meiner Meinung geht Sandaal momentan gut. Köfis gibt bei ehemals Ole Dehn in Spotsbjerg. Auch geht gelb Schwarz oder gelb Orange an schweren Köpfen. Auch schwarz Leuchtrot geht immer. Es kommt aber auf die Köderführung an. Nicht reißen sondern über Grund führen mit Bewegung. Viel Spaß 
Rudi


----------



## Nxr Mxxrxsxnglxr (4. Juli 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*



Zander_Ulli schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> hab mal ne Frage an alle LL - Kenner #h.  Ich war schon oft auf Langeland, aber immer nur zwischen Ende März und  Anfang September. Dieses Jahr wollen wir mitte Oktober unser Glück auf  der Insel versuchen. Kann mir jemand von euch sagen was zu dieser  Jahreszeit geht |kopfkrat. Dorsch und Platte vom Ufer aus?  - Müsste ja eigentlich funktionieren.
> Ein Boot werden wir uns spontan bei IBI mieten wenn das Wetter passt. Sind dann die Dorsche in flacherem Wasser (unter 20m) ?
> ...


Hallo Ullli
Oktober ist ein starker Monat fürs Brandungsangeln die Platten und Dorsche sind dick und Fett und die Fänge im Süden der Insel Super. Probiere es in Lunden .ca.4km vor Bagenkop Abfahren Vognesbjerg immer gerade aus nirgends abbiegen dann kommst du zu einen Parkplatz in einen Wäldchen .Von dort ca 100m zum Strand (Treppe am Ufer) . Ist ein Platz wo Ich Fänge Dorsch & Platte 18bis 24 Uhr wenig15 viel 35-40Fische hatte. letztes jahr einen 85cm Dorsch#a und einen 62cm große Butt.#6
 ZumBootsangeln ist diese Strecke 300m vom Ufer 6-8m Wasser auch nicht schlecht.Vom Leuchtturm keldsnorfyr ins Belt treiben lassen bis 500m hinter das Langeladsfort treiben lassen .kleine Pilks schlanke Form von Kieler Pilk in gelb/rot  oder blau/silber 60bis100g Gummi : Japan Twister schwarz /rot 80 bis 100g Doppelschwanz.bin  die zweite bis vierte Oktoberwoche auch oben .  Gruß Rudolf


----------



## Greenhorn (4. Juli 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*

Hallo Ulli, 
Oktober ist eigentlich eine schöne Zeit, da man dann einiges ausprobieren kann.
Von Land kann man im Süden an den Stränden auch ohne Wathose mit der Spinrute Dorsch fangen, sowohl auf der Ostseite als auch bis rüber Richtung Bagenkop, ich war z.B. mal am Strand in Dimesodde. Das soll aber im November noch besser werden, allerdings habe ich das leider noch nicht probiert.
Gruß
Greenhorn


----------



## Zander_Ulli (4. Juli 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*

Vielen Dank für eure Antworten! Das macht die Vorfreude doch nochmal freudiger.
@ Nur Meeresangler: Einen 62 cm Butt ist ja echt der Hammer, und das noch vom Ufer aus, Super !!! Den Parkplatz im Wäldchen mit der Treppe kenne ich. Wir waren da ab und zu zum Meerforellen blinkern im Frühjahr. 

@ Greenhorn: Thomas im Angelcentrum hat mir auch mal gesagt, dass der November der beste Monat ist zum Brandungsangeln. Freue mich jetzt schon auf das Spinnfischen auf Dorsche.

Vielen Dank für eure Tipps :m


----------



## Sauerstoffklau (8. Juli 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*

Dass die Chance besteht auch in Langeland nen Köhler zu fangen, entnehme ich den Fängen der Woche vom Angelcenter ... aber gibts evtl. ne Stelle oder ne Technik, die die Chance auf Köhlerfänge etwas erhöht ? 
Ich hät so gern wieder ein großes Fischstäbchen :-D


----------



## STRULIK (10. Juli 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*

Servus,#h

kann mir jemand sagen, ob die Angelgeschäfte (Bagenkop/Spordsbjerg) am Sonntag offen sind ?
#c
Grüße
STRULIK


----------



## Carptigers (10. Juli 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*

Ruf doch mal an. 

Angelcentrum Langeland
Ihr Angelfachgeschäft auf Langeland.
Chris & Thomas Reinhardt
Telefon & Fax: (0045) 62 50 14 13
Spodsbjergvej 299 - 301
DK - 5900 Rudkøbing


http://www.thf.dk/de/laden.htm


Es gib noch 2 weitere in Bagenkop, davon habe ich leider keine Kontaktadresse.


----------



## carlsberg (10. Juli 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*

Her Strulik  das Angelcentrum hat Sonntags geöffnet. Ich  meine bis 14 Uhr hat Thomas auf.


----------



## knaacki2000 (11. Juli 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*

Hallo zusammen,

fahre am Samstag für zwei Wochen mal wieder nach Langeland.
Derzeit gibt es hier sehr wenig Fangmeldungen - wird nix gefangen?

Hörte von vielen Netzen und schwachen Dorschfängen. 
Ich werde auf jeden Fall ab Sonntag mal Meldungen einstellen. 
Wäre natürlich auch prima heute oder morgen noch etwas aktuelles zu lesen.
Gruß
Thomas


----------



## jungejunge (11. Juli 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*

Keine Fangmeldungen !  Logisch, wir fahren ja erst in 3 Wochen


----------



## spodsbjerg (11. Juli 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*



jungejunge schrieb:


> Keine Fangmeldungen ! Logisch, wir fahren ja erst in 3 Wochen


 Mein liebes "Schwägerlein" |jump:
Mal nicht so Vorlaut |bla:|supergri!!!!
Vielleicht haben wir ja dann gar nichts zu berichten #c
und ausserdem fahren wir doch schon in 15 Tagen, 8 Stunden und 28 Minuten |laola:#:#a


----------



## jungejunge (11. Juli 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*

Iss ja gut! Wollte ja nur mal lustig sein.


----------



## Ham-n-Egg (11. Juli 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*

Moin Thomas!
Derzeit beißen hier vor allem die Platte sehr gut.
Der Dorsch sitzt im Tiefen (>30m) und ist schwierig zu beangeln, entweder ist zu viel Strom da oder gar nix.
Haben es bisher ein paar Mal auf Dorsch versucht, aber bis auf ein paar Halbstarke, die wieder schwimmen durften, war nichts zu holen.
Oder ihr paßt die Windrichtung und Strömung im Belt ab und es funzt mit leichteren Gewichten.
Nehmt schwere Gewichte mit und Beifänger, dann solltet ihr zumindest im Tiefen angeln können und auch auf Grund bleiben, wenn zu viel Strom geht.
Habe mit einigen Anglern hier gesprochen und große Fänge sind derzeit eher die Ausnahme.
Die Platte beißen vor allem derzeit zwischen 10-14m, wobei wir zwei schöne Schollen flacher erwischt haben, aber die meisten Bisse hatten wir >10m. Ab 15-16m kam dann der Dorsch-Kindergarten.
Euch viel Spaß auf der Insel!
Andreas


----------



## Multe (11. Juli 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*

hier sieht es nicht soooo schlecht aus. Das sind richtig gute Dorsche
https://www.facebook.com/pages/IBI-Bootsverleih/329290980506804?fref=ts


----------



## knaacki2000 (11. Juli 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*

Danke Andreas,

euch noch schöne Tage und eine ruhige Heimfahrt.

Gruß

Thomas   #:


----------



## Multe (11. Juli 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*

*INFO:*
Am Freitag, den 27. Juli um 17.00 Uhr kommt wieder die "*LivredderPatrulje"* in den Hafen von Spodsbjerg.
Sie zeigen, wie man sich in einer Notsituation im und auf dem Wasser verhält. Natürlich geht es auch um die Sicherheit an Bord  und  noch um vieles mehr.
Eigentlich sollte da jeder einmal vorbeischauen, denn lernen kann man hier mit Sicherheit noch etwas.


----------



## Palerado (11. Juli 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*

DAnke für den Tip


----------



## heinzi (11. Juli 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*

...schade, für mich einige Tage zu früh.|gr:


----------



## Nxr Mxxrxsxnglxr (13. Juli 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*



Multe schrieb:


> hier sieht es nicht soooo schlecht aus. Das sind richtig gute Dorsche
> https://www.facebook.com/pages/IBI-Bootsverleih/329290980506804?fref=ts


Hallo Multe
Die Eimer voll mit ""HERINGSDORSCHEN""":c ??? oder der Nünberger mit einer ganzen Wanne voll Babydorschen|kopfkrat ????#q
Gruß Rudolf


----------



## Multe (13. Juli 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*

solche Fische  ;+  brauch kein Mensch...|krach:
dann fahr ich lieber ohne Fisch nach Hause...


----------



## STRULIK (14. Juli 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*

Moin Moin ))))#h
wir sind gestern auch gut angekommen. mal schauen was nächste zwei wochen geht :m


----------



## Nick*Rivers (14. Juli 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*



Multe schrieb:


> hier sieht es nicht soooo schlecht aus. Das sind richtig gute Dorsche
> https://www.facebook.com/pages/IBI-Bootsverleih/329290980506804?fref=ts




Ich finde das Bild mit dem Kind besser. Das ist mein älterer Sohnemann. Dorsch war nicht schlecht, aber die Meerforellen waren viel besser. In der ersten Juliwoche gab es 5 schöne Mefos in 2 Nächten.


----------



## Multe (14. Juli 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*

das Bild ist auch Klasse...passenden Kommentar habe ich geschrieben..
den Mefos gehe ich im August auch an die Schuppen.


----------



## Windelwilli (14. Juli 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*

Wir haben jetzt ganz spontan für die erste Oktoberwoche nochmal eine Woche Langeland gebucht und sind festen Willens,
die miese Juniwoche wieder wett zu machen.:c#6

Das es im Herbst feiste Platten gibt weiß ich aber wie schaut's denn da mit den Dorschen aus? 
Kann man da noch was erwarten und wenn ja in welcher Tiefe treiben die sich für gewöhnlich dann rum?|kopfkrat

Gruß, Andreas |wavey:


----------



## bombe220488 (14. Juli 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*

Gut schaut's da aus 
Die Dorsche kommen im Herbst wieder ins flachere Wasser, es ist auch die beste zeit um Dorsche in der Brandung oder beim spinnangeln vom Ufer aus zu erwischen.
Teilweise in 3M tiefem Wasser richtig schöne Brocken möglich.
Alles natürlich Wetter abhängig wenn es im Oktober noch 30grad sind... Der Winter war ja auch recht lang


----------



## STRULIK (15. Juli 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*

Guten Morgen,#c

wollte die Woche mit dem Kutter von Bagenkop raus, aber der fährt erst ab August wieder. :c
Hat jemand ein Tipp für mich wo ich noch die Kutterfahrt buchen kann? Im Sportsbjerg velleicht?#c
Heut Abend gehe an die Brandung, velleich kann ich paar Platte erwischen. 

Gruß aus Ristinge #h
Vitali


----------



## Dorsch-Tom (15. Juli 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*

Ruf mal bei Thomas in Spodsbjerg an,....
Chris & Thomas Reinhardt
Telefon & Fax: (0045) 62 50 14 13
Spodsbjergvej 299 - 301
DK - 5900 Rudkøbing

Gruß
Tom


----------



## Nxr Mxxrxsxnglxr (15. Juli 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*



STRULIK schrieb:


> Guten Morgen,#c
> 
> wollte die Woche mit dem Kutter von Bagenkop raus, aber der fährt erst ab August wieder. :c
> Hat jemand ein Tipp für mich wo ich noch die Kutterfahrt buchen kann? Im Sportsbjerg velleicht?#c
> ...


Hallo Vitali
Meinst du die MS Long Island? Kann dir Ulf aus dem Angelgeschäft im Hafen nicht weiterhelfen ? .Die Adresse  von der MS Long Island kannst du Googeln. einfach MS Long Island eingeben. Ansonsten hast du die Möglichkeit aus Spodsbjerg zu Fahren oder dir ein kleines Boot zu mieten. Gruß Rudolf#c


----------



## STRULIK (15. Juli 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*

hab für Morgen eine Kuttertour in Sportbjerg gebucht :m
Die MS Long Island fährt erst ab August wieder. Habe mit dem Skipper gesprochen.
Ich bin zwei Wochen vor Ort, denke irgend was wird sich schon ergeben)))
Meine Frau lässt mich nicht alleine mit dem Boot raus.#q Sonnst hät ich schon längst ein Boot gemietet.


----------



## Ham-n-Egg (16. Juli 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*

Moin, moin!
Zwei Wochen sind rum und wir hatten mal wieder einen Traumhaften Urlaub auf der Sonneninsel Dänemarks!
Da der Urlaub ein Familienurlaub war, war Angeln nur Nebensache.
Trotzdem haben wir sehr Erfolgreich den Platten nachgestellt und mit unseren beiden Kiddies pro Törn 20-30 Platte mitgenommen, am letzten Tag sogar ü40, wobei die größten so knapp 40cm hatten. Bilder reiche ich noch nach, die sind noch auf der Kamera.  Die fängiste Tiefe lag bei uns bei etwa 12-13m. Sowohl Ankern als auch driften bei wenig Strom lief super. Immer wieder, vor allem ab 15-16m Wassertiefe, ging immer mal wieder der Dorschkindergarten an die Würmer.
Der Dorsch wollte nicht so richtig, wobei wir das ganze nicht so exessiv verfolgt haben. Einen Tag haben wir wohl zu flach geangelt (20-30m), einen Tag hatten wir 0kn Drift und den letzten Dorsch-Tag hatten wir ca. 2,5kn Drift, da ist man mit 300g nicht vernünftig unten geblieben. Dorsch hatten wir trotzdem, allerdings alles Halbstarke unter 40cm, die wieder schwimmen durften.
Bei den Anglern vor Ort, mit denen ich gesprochen habe, haben viele lange Gesichter gemacht, der Dorsch war nicht einfach zu finden, mal hier einer, mal dort 2. Allerdings gab es auch immer Bootstruppen, die den Dorsch gefunden haben und gute Fische in guten Größen gefangen haben, aber meist auch viele Halbstarke um die 40-50cm.
Dennoch war es ein superschöner Urlaub und wir werden bestimmt wieder kommen!


----------



## steff68 (17. Juli 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*

Schönen guten Morgen liebe Langelandgemeinde,
wir sind die ersten beiden Wochen im Oktober auf der Insel.:l
Das Haus in Bukkemose, das Boot wahrscheinlich in Bagenkop. 
Ist sonst noch jemand von Euch da ?:m

Bis denn
Gruß
Steffen


----------



## Windelwilli (17. Juli 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*



steff68 schrieb:


> Schönen guten Morgen liebe Langelandgemeinde,
> wir sind die ersten beiden Wochen im Oktober auf der Insel.:l
> Das Haus in Bukkemose, das Boot wahrscheinlich in Bagenkop.
> Ist sonst noch jemand von Euch da ?:m
> ...


 

Hallo Steffen,

wir (Frau, Kinder und ich) sind auch die erste Oktober - Woche auf der Insel.
Allerdings Haus+Boot in Spodsbjerg.

LG, Andreas#h


----------



## captain73 (17. Juli 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*



Nur Meeresangler schrieb:


> Hallo Multe
> Die Eimer voll mit ""HERINGSDORSCHEN""":c ??? oder der Nünberger mit einer ganzen Wanne voll Babydorschen|kopfkrat ????#q
> Gruß Rudolf


 


Hallo Rudolf,

sehe ich genauso. Nur um die Kiste voll zu knüppeln#q. 

Das Zauberwort ist Nachhaltigkeit und Spass am Angeln.

Grüße aus der Nachbarschaft

Captain


----------



## Nick*Rivers (17. Juli 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*

Hallo,

wer ist demnächst auf Langeland und hat sich bei IBI ein Uttern 560a gemietet? Ihr könnt mir einen großen Gefallen erweisen. Ich habe den gleichen Bootstyp für September gebucht und möchte gerne 1 Woche lang intensiv die Schleppfischerei betreiben. Downrigger etc. sind vorhanden, nur fehlt mir noch eine entsprechende Halterung zur Befestigung des Downriggers. 
Wenn jemand so nett ist und mir von der hinteren Reling die Abmessungen zukommen lassen könnte, wäre das super!!!
Herzlichen Dank im Voraus!!!!


----------



## carlsberg (17. Juli 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*

Samstag ist es soweit. Sachen sind soweit gepackt. Hat jemand Informationen wie es momentan so läuft mit dem Dorsch.


----------



## Stulle (17. Juli 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*

was die anderen so schreiben kleine dorsche im flachwasser und ab und zu große in richtig tiefem wasser da aber mit viel strömung#c


----------



## Nxr Mxxrxsxnglxr (18. Juli 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*



captain73 schrieb:


> Hallo Rudolf,
> 
> sehe ich genauso. Nur um die Kiste voll zu knüppeln#q.
> 
> ...


Hallo Captain
Gruß zurück. Wan gehts wieder los ?   Ich fahre ab 12 August 14Tage :m mit Frau (das sind max. 6-7 Ausfahrten .WEIBER |uhoh und dann wieder so ca mitte September bis erste Woche im Nov.|supergri  wenn Blutdruck und Co. mitmachen .Gruß Rudolf


----------



## captain73 (18. Juli 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*

Hallo Rudolf,

dann hast du es ja richtig gut. Aber ich will nicht klagen, war erst für 2 Wochen in Norwegen

Wir werden wieder ab dem 21. Sep. für eine Woche mit 5 Leuten auf die Insel kommen. Sind schon sehr gespannt. Haben dieses Mal 2 Newcomer mit dabei. Mal schaun wie sie sich so schlagen.

Ich hoffe wir haben im Sept.gute Bedingungen und vor allem auch gute Dorsche? Sind sonst immer im Oktober gefahren. Was wohl immer gehen wird sind die Platten#6.

Vielleicht sehen wir uns ja dort oben, oder mal in der Heimat!? Würde uns sehr freuen.

Bis denne

Captain


----------



## STRULIK (18. Juli 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*

war gestern brandungsangeln in gulstav. sehr viel kleindorsch. die haben mir alle seeringler weggefressen :m


----------



## Stulle (18. Juli 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*



STRULIK schrieb:


> war gestern brandungsangeln in gulstav. sehr viel kleindorsch. die haben mir alle seeringler weggefressen :m



leider :c


----------



## carlsberg (19. Juli 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*

Heute ist din dorsch von 14 kg gefangen worden. Wer schauen will bei ibi bootsverleih.  Facebook


----------



## Multe (19. Juli 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*

carlsberg, hau rein, ab Samstag hast du die größten Chancen....


----------



## carlsberg (19. Juli 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*

Ab 1 Uhr   sind wir auf der bahn. Heute fangen Sommerferien in NRW an. Hoffe das wir gut durch kommen. Und ab morgen nachmittag wird die Rute geschwungen.


----------



## XxBenexX (19. Juli 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*

Zwei Wochen noch dann gehts auch bei uns los


----------



## STRULIK (21. Juli 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*

Heute war Brandungsangeln angesagt, Ergebnis=> zwei Schollen:m


----------



## carlsberg (23. Juli 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*

Moin zusammen kleiner zwischen bericht. Von samstag an bis gestern Abend . Momentan ist die Strömung nicht auf unsere seite es muss strecken weise mit 300 g geangelt  werden.  Die fänge sind mittel mäßig es muss viel gesucht werden. Die ganz großen sind schwer zu beangel da man nicht runter kommt. Jetzt gucken wir was heute noch so geht.


----------



## Palerado (23. Juli 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*

Danke für den Zwischenbericht.
Dann hoffen wir mal das die Strömung nachlässt.
Wir Binnenratten kommen am Samstag auf die Insel! |supergri


----------



## podwildcard (23. Juli 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*

Hey 
Ich mache in 2 Wochen 7 Tage nach Bagenkop,....
Kann mir jemand paar Tipps über das Angeln vom Boot in Dänemark geben? Machen zum ersten mal dorthin....

Auf was kann ich gehen? Mefo, Dorsch, makrele, Plattfisch?
Bzw hat jemand eine Seekarte wo man was fängt oder einfach nur paar Tipps?

wäre über jeden Rat dankbar, gern auch über pm 

grüße
Christian


----------



## murmeli1965 (23. Juli 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*

Dann mach dir mal die Mühe und lese dir die letzten 90 Seiten durch, oder benutze die Suchfunktion.
Nach einem Tag lesen hast du alles beisammen was du brauchst.:m

Gruß Oldi


----------



## podwildcard (23. Juli 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*



> lese dir die letzten 90 Seiten durch



ja ne is klar ^^


----------



## zoytberg (23. Juli 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*

Hallo,

wie sieht es denn Ende Juli, Anfang August auf LL mit Brandungsangeln aus. 
Klar ist der Sommer nicht die beste Zeit fürs BA, aber wenn, welche Spots würdet ihr empfelen?
Danke schonmal


----------



## STRULIK (23. Juli 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*

Hab heute beim spinnfischen im Hafen erwischt |supergri|stolz:


----------



## STRULIK (23. Juli 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*

wie kann ich ein Bild hochladen?


----------



## Dorsch-Tom (23. Juli 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*

Unter Anhänge verwalten.... aber nicht so groß; am besten mit Irfan view oder sowas verkleinern

Gruß
Tom


----------



## Multe (23. Juli 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*



STRULIK schrieb:


> Hab heute beim spinnfischen im Hafen erwischt |supergri|stolz:


lass dich nicht vom "heiligen geist " erwischen.
Angeln im Hafen ist streng verboten !!!:r


----------



## Stulle (23. Juli 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*

was hast du denn erwischt #t


----------



## STRULIK (23. Juli 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*

@Multe
das war nicht direkt im Hafen, sondern von der Mole an der Hafenausfahrt.
Darf man da nicht angeln?;+


----------



## Multe (23. Juli 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*

Nur direkt im Hafen ist es verboten und der Hafenmeister ist da auch sehr streng, wenn es doch einer tut.
 Letzten Sommer sind da etliche Angler fast ausgerastet, weil ein riesiger Schwarm großer Meeräschen im Hafen war und alle mussten nur zuschauen.


----------



## STRULIK (23. Juli 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*

ist das eine Regenbogenforelle?


----------



## bbfishing (23. Juli 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*

Moin @Strulik
ja das ist eine Regenbogenforelle
Gruß Klaus


----------



## STRULIK (23. Juli 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*

wie kommt die denn in die Ostsee !?|kopfkrat


----------



## Multe (23. Juli 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*

die werden vom Strand aus oft gefangen. Im Frühjahr sind wieder etliche vor Korsør entwischt.


----------



## podwildcard (25. Juli 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*

gibt es ne art see karte für die küstenregion bei langeland?
oder fährt man pi mal daumen raus und versucht sein glück?

bin über jeden tipp dankbar


----------



## XxBenexX (25. Juli 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*

Schau mal unter http://map.krak.dk oben auf Seekarte klicken und dann zoomen und schieben bis du bei LL bust 

Gruß Bene


----------



## carlsberg (26. Juli 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*

Moin Moin seit Dienstag Mittag hat zum teil starke Strömung eingesetzt. So das man gezwungen ist schweres gerät einzusetzen.  Gestern mittag ist man mit 300  in 25 m Tiefe ncht mehr runter gekommen. Ab ca.16 Uhr war dann keine strömung mehr. Die hat dann erst um 21 Uhr eingesetzt wo man dan rein muss. Jetzt ist es sehr nebelig und man sieht den gelben Turm nicht. Alle die mrgen hoch kommen sollten schwere gewichte mit bringen das brauchten swir fast die ganze woche.


----------



## Palerado (26. Juli 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*

Die 280er Kugeln sind eingepackt.
Schauen wir mal ob es damit klappt. Ansonsten wird vor Ort aufgerüstet


----------



## wojti (28. Juli 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*

So auch wir sind zurück aus Langeland.
Es war wie immer ein toller Urlaub auf der Insel. 14 Tage super Wetter nur ein mal Nachts ein Gewitter und 2-3 Tage windbtedingt kein Bootsangeln möglich. Die Fische springen einem zwar nicht freiwillig ins Boot sind aber da, was dieses Jahr besondes auffallend war das sich viele Markrelen in Belt rumgetrieben haben und das in ordentlichen Größen, einfach eine Rute in den Rutenhalter mit Markrelenpaternoster knapp unters Boot und manchmal waren alle 5 Haken belegt#6. Ansonsten haben wir ausser Dorsch noch Hornhechte und 1 Wittling gefangen und einen Pilker:vik:.Unseren Rekord vom letzten Jahr konnten wir zwar nicht toppen aber wir haben Fische bis 85cm fangen. 
So jetzt heist es im Belt gelassenes Zubehör auffüllen und warten auf nächstes Jahr.
Allen die noch oben sind und denen die noch hoch fahren einen 
schönen Urlaub#6


----------



## Palerado (29. Juli 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*

Heute das erste mal raus. Glatte Nullnummer.


----------



## knaacki2000 (29. Juli 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*

So, hier auch mein Urlaubsbericht:
Reisezeit 13.07. - 27.07. - Bukkemose
Ausfahrten mit eigenem Boot: 6

Am Anfang aufgrund Wind nicht rausgefahren, hatte ja noch meine zwei Söhne an Bord und die finden das Geschaukel nicht so witzig....

Dorsche waren in Größen bis ca. 30cm allgegenwärtig - fast schon eine Plage und wurden alle schonend zurückgesetzt.

Dorsche > 60cm waren schwer zu finden. In Tiefen zwischen 20 und 35m aber vorhanden. Unser Größter hatte 80cm mit 4,7kg. Da wir nur Dorsche > 60cm mitnehmen und davon auch nicht alle hatten wir am Ende zwar etliche schöne Filets....aber vor zwei Jahren war die Fischerei deutlich besser.

Ganz anders die Situation bei den Platten. Zwischen 7 - 14 m mussten nur die Sandbänke gefunden werden und es bissen Klieschen, Flundern, Schollen in ordentlichen Größen. Unsere Größte hatte 45cm. Auch mit unserem persönlichen Mindestmaß von 35cm kamen noch ordentlich ein paar Platte für die Pfanne zusammen. Außerdem fingen wir noch einen Steinbutt von ca. 30cm (wurde fotografiert und zurückgesetzt) und etliche Hornhechte beim Plattfischangeln auf Seeringelwurm! 

Wetter war - mit Ausnahme der ersten windigen Tage - super. Das mit der Strömung kann ich auch bestätigen. Da wir dünne Schnüre (0,14mm)fischen kamen wir zwar noch mit 180gr. gut zum Grund, aber die Strömung war - selbst bei Windstille - enorm.

Ansonsten haben wir jeder noch einen Taschenkrebs gefangen, Schweinswale gesehen, gebadet, die Insel erkundet usw. 
Als Familienurlaub einfach ideal!


----------



## Greenhorn (30. Juli 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*

Hallo knaacki, danke für den Bericht, das war doch ein rundherum gelungener Urlaub. Und ein Steinbutt ist doch auch mal schön, er hätte natürlich ein paar Zentimeter mehr haben sollen.


----------



## Sauerstoffklau (30. Juli 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*

kann man damit rechnen, dass man Anfang September noch Makrelen und/oder Heringe fängt ?


----------



## heinzi (30. Juli 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*

Da ich auch in 2,5 Wochen auf der Insel bin und auch eigentlich wieder mit starker Strömung rechne, habe ich vorgesorgt und Bleie bis 450g gekauft. Aber um nicht unbedingt immer alles an Blei mit auf`s Boot zu nehmen würde mich folgendes intressieren.
Gibt es eine Seite oder Link wo man erfahren kann, wie die tägliche Strömung ist? Ich meine gehört zu haben das die Berufsfischer dazu aktuelle Informationen abgreifen können.


----------



## carlsberg (30. Juli 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*

Hej Heinzi probiere es auf fcoo.dk da kannst du alles nach schauen. Hat mir vor ort sehr weiter geholfen wenn ich mal empfang hatte mit meinen smartphone.
Musst dich nur ein wenig durch wurschteln die seite ist auf dänisch und englisch.


----------



## Multe (30. Juli 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*

Heinzi, wir wollen ANGELN und nicht das Boot versenken.
Infos über die Strömung bekommst du natürlich täglich von mir.
Gruß Multe


----------



## Carptigers (30. Juli 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*

Servus Heinzi, 
falls der Walter gerade im Fischrausch ist und du ihn nicht erreichen solltest, kannst du vorab auch schon mal hier schauen.

http://www.dmi.dk/dmi/index/hav/farvandsudsigter-3/vestost.htm


----------



## heinzi (31. Juli 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*

Jungs, vielen Dank für die Info/Links. Mal schauen ob ich die Infos auch auf deutsch oder english finde. Ich glaube nicht das ich mit den Gewichten falsch liege. Vorletztes Jahr kam ich bei 4 Tagen mit 300 g nicht runter. Am letzten Tag brauchte ich keine 100 g. Kann man eigentlich 400g mit einer Penn Slammer 560 noch handeln? Wenn nicht und es gibt eine krumme Achse, ist es mir auch egal und ich versenke das Teil gleich mit. :vik:
Walter, vorletztes Jahr hast du uns ja an den Fisch geführt. Dieses Jahr verpassen wir uns leider. Also werd ich mich auf alles vorbereiten. Ich werde meinen Rechner mitnehmen und dich per "Funk" nach Strömung und Hot Spots befragen 
@Carlsberg und Carptigers, vielen Dank für die Infos #h


----------



## Carptigers (31. Juli 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*

Hi Heinzi,
ganz einfach.
Bild 1 ist der Wind in Meter pro s
Bild 2 ist die Wellenhöhe in m
Bild 3 ist die Stömung in knoten

Einfach die Pfeiltasten oberhalb des Bilder betätigen.#h


----------



## heinzi (1. August 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*



Carptigers schrieb:


> Hi Heinzi,
> ganz einfach.
> Bild 1 ist der Wind in Meter pro s
> Bild 2 ist die Wellenhöhe in m
> ...



Hi carptigers, es hat etwas gedauert aber nun habe ich es auch kapiert. 
Vielen Dank dafür|wavey:
Kann man grob abschätzen welche Gewichte für welche Strömung nötig sind? Winddrift lass ich mal aussen vor.|kopfkrat


----------



## Carptigers (2. August 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*

Da gibt es viele Faktoren, Schnurdicke, Tiefe, Köderform...
Ich denke, wenn man mehr als 2kn Strom hat, macht das Angeln keinen Sinn mehr. 
Mehr kann ich dir dazu leider nicht sagen, da ich in dem Bereich der Ostsee noch nicht all zu oft war...


----------



## heinzi (3. August 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*



Carptigers schrieb:


> Da gibt es viele Faktoren, Schnurdicke, Tiefe, Köderform...
> Ich denke, wenn man mehr als 2kn Strom hat, macht das Angeln keinen Sinn mehr.
> Mehr kann ich dir dazu leider nicht sagen, da ich in dem Bereich der Ostsee noch nicht all zu oft war...



Vielen Dank für deine Einschätzung. In Kürze werde ich meine eigenen Erfahrungen dazu sammeln


----------



## Multe (3. August 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*

Einen aussergewöhnliche Fang machte jetzt Sune Petersen auf der RU 59. Er hatte einen schönen Dornhai im Netz.
https://www.facebook.com/pages/Spodsbjerg-Havn/126559900691558


----------



## carlsberg (3. August 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*

Es wird einfach immer interessanter vor  LL .


----------



## XxBenexX (3. August 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*

Und das beste an der Sache ich bin gerad vor Ort


----------



## Multe (3. August 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*

Bene, dann pass auf, wenn du über Bord fällst.|uhoh:;+|uhoh:


----------



## Palerado (3. August 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*

Und wir wären froh über ein paar Dorsche ...


----------



## XxBenexX (3. August 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*

Walter das wird schon nicht passieren heute war ja Ankunft da haben wir eh nix mit angeln gemacht...


Morgen Vormittag werden wir mal den ersten ritt wagen mal sehen was so kommt


----------



## carlsberg (3. August 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*

Hej palerado was ist los bei euch immer noch nicht den fidch gefunden. Wie lange bist du noch oben.


----------



## Palerado (4. August 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*

Wir sind noch bis Freitag hier. Gerade von der nächsten Nullnummer zurück...


----------



## heinzi (4. August 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*



Palerado schrieb:


> Wir sind noch bis Freitag hier. Gerade von der nächsten Nullnummer zurück...



das hört sich ja nicht so toll an. wo treiben sich die dorsche denn rum? Ich bin ab nächste woche samstag auf LL und da der Multe nicht da ist und ich auch kein begnadeter angler bin, geh ich auch mal von reichlich nummern aus|uhoh::q


----------



## carlsberg (4. August 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*

Wo fahrt ihr denn hin. Wir hatten unsere Dorsche fast alle ca 2 km hinter dem grünem Turm auf der innen kante gefangen . Zum teil auch noch weiter hoch kam auf die drift an. Zum teil sind wir fast 3 km auf der innen kante gedriftet.
Sehr wunderlich war es das wir richtig schöne Dorsche bis 6 kg bei 22 meter angetroffen haben bei den Temperaturen .


----------



## heinzi (4. August 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*



carlsberg schrieb:


> Wo fahrt ihr denn hin. Wir hatten unsere Dorsche fast alle ca 2 km hinter dem grünem Turm auf der innen kante gefangen . Zum teil auch noch weiter hoch kam auf die drift an. Zum teil sind wir fast 3 km auf der innen kante gedriftet.
> Sehr wunderlich war es das wir richtig schöne Dorsche bis 6 kg bei 22 meter angetroffen haben bei den Temperaturen .



Hi Carlsberg, welche Gewichte und Köder werden denn zur Zeit benötigt ? Pilker oder eher Gummi?#c


----------



## Palerado (4. August 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*

Wir haben es meist um den geünen turm bzw. Der roten Tonne probiert. Auch mal ein Kilometer südlich. Das beste waren 3 mittelprächtige Dorsche mit drei Mann.


----------



## carlsberg (4. August 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*

Was aktuell benötigt  wir kann ich nicht sagen. Ich war vom 20.7 bis 27.7 oben.
Da haben wir von 80 g bis 300 g geangelt . 
Ich habe mit Gummi gefischt . Bei starker  Strömung habe ich kleine gummis  benutzt , damit der Köder nicht so viel angriff s Fläche hat . 
Meine Kumpels haben auch schöne Dorsche auf Pilker  gefangen. Aber die ganz Grossen fängt man halt auf Gummi. 

Noch 5 Wochen dann werden ich wieder angreifen.


----------



## XxBenexX (4. August 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*

70er - 85er Dorsche heute ich denke wir können nicht klagen... gerad fertig mit Fisch sauber machen ... morgen auf ein neues 


Gruß Bene


----------



## Multe (4. August 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*

Hej Bene, dann füll mal die Truhe. Mach weiter so.


----------



## XxBenexX (4. August 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*

Walter mal sehen was die tage noch so bringen aber wir werden es versuchen


----------



## podwildcard (5. August 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*

Hey , sind auch gerade auf langeland... Gestern gabs 50-70 cm dorsche... Heut bleibt das Boot im Hafen... Die Wellen waren uns doch bischen zu hoch... @bene, wo wart ihr mitn Boot? Grüße


----------



## XxBenexX (5. August 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*

Spodsbjerg raus und auf der Route H bei Mitte 20 meter treiben lassen ab 30 Meter war komischerweise nix


----------



## 30mike (5. August 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*

Blöde Frage mal.. Route H ???

Gruß
Sam


----------



## XxBenexX (5. August 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*

Die Gelben Tonnen vor Lolland das ist Route H


----------



## Greenhorn (5. August 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*



XxBenexX schrieb:


> Die Gelben Tonnen vor Lolland das ist Route H



Im April waren die Tonnen noch rot-weiß. |supergri


----------



## carlsberg (5. August 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*

Wenn mich nicht alles täuscht ist die H Route für die Fähre gedacht.
Color Fantasy .... 
Aber  jedesmal fahren sie auch nicht auf ihrer H Route , teilweise fahre sie in der Fahrrinne und dann scheren sie aus auf die H Route.


----------



## Palerado (5. August 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*

Wir werden es morgen mal wieder versuchen.
Vielleicht kommt da ja mal ein bisserl was.


----------



## XxBenexX (5. August 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*



Greenhorn schrieb:


> Im April waren die Tonnen noch rot-weiß. |supergri



Stimmt aber auf Seekarten sind se gelb  zumindest auf der die ich hab


----------



## Greenhorn (5. August 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*



XxBenexX schrieb:


> Stimmt aber auf Seekarten sind se gelb  zumindest auf der die ich hab


 
Richtig, hab ich auch schon mal gesehen... Viel Erfolg weiterhin. Lass mal hören, wie es weitergeht. #h


----------



## XxBenexX (5. August 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*

Heut viel Wind daher erstmal Familientag... mal sehen soll ja erstmal bleiben mit dem Wind


----------



## Solem (6. August 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*

Guten Morgen zusammen, 

lese schon fleißig hier mit. Angelzeug ist aufgefüllt und für uns geht es in 2,5 Wochen auf die schöne Insel in der dänischen Ostsee. 

Viele Fangberichte wurden ja in den letzten Wochen nicht gepostet. Wir hoffen mal, dass wir ein paar schöne Dorsche erwischen und endlich die 10 KG bzw. 1m Grenze knacken. 

Allen die oben sind noch einen schönen Urlaub bzw. allen die noch fahren Petri Heil. 

Vllt. sieht man sich ja in der letzten Augustwoche oben auf Langeland


----------



## roofvisser (6. August 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*

Gestern zu viel Wind für die Fischerei. Um 18.00 Uhr war es weniger so schnell raus gefahren für einer Stunde.
Ingrid hat ihre PR angezogen...




pink pinntailshad auf dropshot...









*Unsere erlebnissen "live"  *


----------



## Sauerstoffklau (6. August 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*

sozusagen eine Dorsch-Lady |kopfkrat

Herzlichen Glückwunsch


Wie groß ist der Grummiköder hier etwa ?


----------



## carlsberg (6. August 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*

Hej roofvisser Schöne dorsche. Da sieht man das Fisch da ist.


----------



## roofvisser (6. August 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*



Sauerstoffklau schrieb:


> sozusagen eine Dorsch-Lady |kopfkrat
> 
> Herzlichen Glückwunsch
> 
> ...



Der gummiköder ist 12,5 cm, ich habe ein bild dazu gesetzt


----------



## Dorsch-Tom (6. August 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*

Hej Kees , da hat Deine pink Lady wieder zugeschlagen. 
Verfolge Deine Berichterstattung täglich. Viel Freude damit.. Wünsche noch weiterhin wenig Wind und viel Spaß
Wir kommen erst am 17.8.---da fährst Du wieder heim....

Gruß
Tom


----------



## Multe (6. August 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*

hej Kees, das Abendessen ist gesichert. Schade, das wir uns in diesem Jahr nicht sehen.
Gruß Walter
@Solem, wir sehen uns.


----------



## Carptigers (8. August 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*

Schönes Brett!!!!
Nur noch 1 Woche, dann geht´s endlich auf DIE Insel


----------



## carlsberg (8. August 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*

Wie läuft es denn momentan so mit den fängen. Man hört garnix mehr.;+


----------



## XxBenexX (9. August 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*

Das wetter war ein bssl suboptimal Wind und Drift haben wenig harmoniert... einer gen Norden und einer gen Süden also halt etwas schwerer fischen... und bssl mehr arbeiten ... aber einfach kann ja jeder  

Zu den fängen für die Verhältnisse ist es ok man fängt Fisch aber sehr sehr vorsichtige bisse bei der Drift schwer zu merken wenn zuviel schnur im Wasser ist.


Bis 25-26 m viel kleine besten tiefen bis jetzt 28-32m 

35+m hab ich noch nix gefangen

Mal sehen was noch kommt ich werd mich wieder melden 

Gruß Bene


----------



## XxBenexX (10. August 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*

So heute Abend mal ein bssl auf Platte gewesen vom Boot aus... teilweise bssl dünn aber haben noch welche fürs Abendessen bekommen und zudem noch ein paar Exoten ... neben Dorsch, Scholle und Kliesche gab's noch Wittlinge, Petermänchen und einen Seeskorpion. ... alles in Allem wieder ein gelungener Tag auf LL

Gruß Bene


----------



## Multe (10. August 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*

Hej Bene, hört sich doch gar nicht so schlecht an. Nun ist aber leider deine letzte Woche eingeläutet und ich stehe in den Startlöchern.
Wünsche dir noch eine gute Woche.
Gruß Walter


----------



## XxBenexX (10. August 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*

Ach Walter ich könnt auch noch 5 Wochen bleiben aber ich will nicht dein Haus besetzen 

Ja und zum Angeltag sehr gelungen ich bin zufrieden, LL hat ja mehr zu bieten als nur das Fischen auf Dorsche eigentlich kann man zu jeder zeit und bei jedem Wetter auf LL zu Fisch kommen...

Hoffe das ihr hier auch so gutes Wetter habt wie hier war.

Melde mich telefonisch mal wenn ihr wieder da seid

Gruß Bene


----------



## roofvisser (11. August 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*

Am freitag schone Dorschen gefangen 

http://youtu.be/5L12MdH6qJk


----------



## chaco (11. August 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*

walter,nicht nur du!!


----------



## Multe (11. August 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*

Hej Kees, Klasse - mach weiter so. Das ist genau die richtige Größe.
Leider sehen wir uns am Samstag nicht mehr.
viele Grüße
Walter


----------



## Hechtteddy83 (11. August 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*

Schönes Video!


----------



## Zanderman (11. August 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*

Moin Langelandgemeinde,
das erste Mal seit Monaten wieder in den Trööt reingeschaut und schon ist die Sehnsucht wieder da....
@Kees: Das waren wieder super Fische und Filmchen von Dir.
@Multe: Freu mich schon Euch wiederzusehen  Walter. Ich packe wieder einen  großen Topf Goulasch ein.

War eigentlich Keiner aus der Gemeinde mal im Bereich Bermuda? Habe auf den  letzten Seiten nichts dazu gefunden.

Wünsche allen vor Ort noch schöne Tage, dicke Fische und immer eine Handbreit Wasser unter dem Kiel. Setzt die Kleinen wie immer schön zurück und lasst uns vor allem noch ein paar Dicke im Belt, ab dem 24.08. dürfen wir endlich unser Fiebr kühlen.
Es grüsst 
der rzanderman


----------



## Multe (11. August 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*

Hej Zandermann, viele der dicken Dorsche in den letzten Wochen kamen fast alle aus dem Süden. Im Norden läuft noch recht wenig. 
Mach dir keine Gedanken, wir werden noch etwas im Wasser lassen.
Ich will in diesem Jahr verstärkt den Pighvar und den Multe ans Leder.
Wir sehen uns auf alle Fälle, da wir ja nicht weit auseinander wohnen.
Gruß Walter


----------



## Zanderman (11. August 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*

Hej Walter ,
danke für die schnelle Antwort... in diesem Jahr ist wohl alles etwas später dran.Vielleicht kommen wir ja grade rechtzeitig um den "Dicken" den Weg abzuschneiden#:
Dir wünsche ich schon mal viel Spass mit Deinen Meeräschen.
Gruß 
michael
P.S.
über den Steinbuttfang werde ich Dich bestimmt vor Ort nochmal löchern


----------



## heinzi (11. August 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*

Heute erster Tag und gleich eine Nullnummer. Irgendwie zuviel Wasser und zuwenig Fisch. vielleicht waren wir auch nur geschwächt. Auf der hinfahrt nur im Stau gestanden und völlig fertig hier angekommen. Morgen werden wir den Plattfischen mal versuchen auf den Pelz zu rücken. wenn alles nix hilft, dann bleibt uns nur noch der Schnapps, der uns zu allem Unglück noch im Auto noch ausgelaufen ist. Gott sei dank gibt es hier einen super einkaufladen.


----------



## Zanderman (11. August 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*



heinzi schrieb:


> Heute erster Tag und gleich eine Nullnummer. Irgendwie zuviel Wasser und zuwenig Fisch. vielleicht waren wir auch nur geschwächt. Auf der hinfahrt nur im Stau gestanden und völlig fertig hier angekommen. Morgen werden wir den Plattfischen mal versuchen auf den Pelz zu rücken. wenn alles nix hilft, dann bleibt uns nur noch der Schnapps, der uns zu allem Unglück noch im Auto noch ausgelaufen ist. Gott sei dank gibt es hier einen super einkaufladen.



*Hej Heinz*i#h
am ersten Tag wird doch das Gewässer nur eruiert.Ab dem zweiten Tag fängst Du doch erst richtig an....Außerdem gilt immer noch der Spruch: 100% Angeln bedeutet das 90% der Fische in 10% des Wassers stehen. Und die muss man erstmal finden#6 Plattfisch solltest Du auf einer Sandbank immer finden, aber ich habe von einigen die Info bekommen, das sie noch nicht sehr fleischig sind, kann aber Standort bedingt sein.
Gruß
zanderman


----------



## heinzi (12. August 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*

Hi Zandermann, recht hast du. Heute werden wir es nochmal ernsthaft versuchen. Gestern habe ich einige Plattfische von Angelkollegen sehen dürfen, richtig fett waren die tatsächlich nicht. #d


----------



## Windelwilli (12. August 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*



heinzi schrieb:


> Hi Zandermann, recht hast du. Heute werden wir es nochmal ernsthaft versuchen. Gestern habe ich einige Plattfische von Angelkollegen sehen dürfen, richtig fett waren die tatsächlich nicht. #d


 
Das habe ich bei uns im Juli auch bemerkt.
Kommt aber auch drauf dran, was du fängst. Unsere Flundern waren eigentlich schon ordentlich genährt.
Aber die Klieschen, selbst in Größen jenseits der 35cm....
da konntest du gegen das Licht Zeitung durch lesen.
Wir haben sogar mehrmals die Stellen gewechselt, da wir an einigen Stellen fast nur Klieschen hatten.
Darüber hinaus haben wir auch Qualitätsunterschiede beim Fleisch bemerkt.
Bei einigen war das Fleisch weich und wabbelig, bei anderen wiederum schön fest.
Woran das lag? Keine Ahnung.....

Gruß, Andreas |wavey:


----------



## XxBenexX (13. August 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*

So heut früh hats nochmal geklappt auf +30m wieder schöne Dorsche bis fast 90cm gefangen 3,5 - 6,5 kg.

Schön leicht zu fischen um 6:00 fast alles die erste Std gefangen bis dann der Fischer sein Netz in unsere Driftstrecke gestellt hat... 

Aber für drei Std mehr als genug Filet...

Jetzt ist ja erstmal Wind angesagt für heut und morgen 


Warten wir  den Donnerstag mal ab 

Gruß Bene


----------



## dkbozz (13. August 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*



XxBenexX schrieb:


> So heut früh hats nochmal geklappt auf +30m wieder schöne Dorsche bis fast 90cm gefangen 3,5 - 6,5 kg.
> 
> 
> Gruß Bene



Ich kenne da einen der den Kescher gehalten hat. 
Ja wie gesagt du musst nur da sein bevor der Fischer das Netz auslegt, aber da steckst du leider nicht drinne. Und hätte wir nicht auf den Dampfer gewartet wären wir da auch elegant dran vorbei gefahren.


----------



## Palerado (13. August 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*

Wir sind nun auch wieder zuhause.
In den letzten Tagen haben wir noch ein paar Dorsche gefunden, Massenfänge waren das aber wahrlich nicht. Unser größter Dorsch hatte knapp über 5 Kilo. Dazu kamen noch ein paar 70er.

Das mit den Plattfischen war gar nichts. Trotz häufigem umsetzen nur wenig verwertbare. Den einen Tagen haben wir nach 20 Platten von denen keine brauchbar war aufgehört.

Daniel


----------



## dkbozz (13. August 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*



Palerado schrieb:


> Wir sind nun auch wieder zuhause.
> In den letzten Tagen haben wir noch ein paar Dorsche gefunden, Massenfänge waren das aber wahrlich nicht. Unser größter Dorsch hatte knapp über 5 Kilo. Dazu kamen noch ein paar 70er.
> 
> Das mit den Plattfischen war gar nichts. Trotz häufigem umsetzen nur wenig verwertbare. Den einen Tagen haben wir nach 20 Platten von denen keine brauchbar war aufgehört.
> ...



Ja dass mit dem Platten ist nen bissle doof, wir haben auch erst zwei Abende Lehrgeld bezahlt. Ich hatte blasen an de Finger vom Anker hochholen aber am Dritten abend hatten wir 4 Stück mit genommen(alle so 33-34cm). Das einzige ist das keine Langeweile aufkommt weil wenn du länger als eine Minute auf den Biss warten musst, würde ich die Würmer/Vorfach kontrolieren. Und wir haben alles massige ab 16m gefangen. Alles was flacher ist ist zu klein. 
Mit die Dorsche ist leider etwas schwierig. Wir hatten heute einen guten Tag nur leider hat der Wind sehr stark zu gelegt so das wir halb elf im Hafen waren. Aber wie gesagt wir haben heute so viel gehabt wie in den letzten eineinhalb Wochen.

Ansonsten noch Viel Erfolg, villt lässt sich der ein oder ander noch überlisten.


----------



## Windelwilli (13. August 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*

Wir hatten die besten (und fettesten) Flundern bei gerade 4 Metern auf Höhe des Grünen Turmes.

Alles tiefer waren kleinere bzw. die mageren Klieschen oder der Dorsch-Kindergarten.

War aber wie gesagt schon Anfang Juli....


----------



## dkbozz (13. August 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*



Windelwilli schrieb:


> Wir hatten die besten (und fettesten) Flundern bei gerade 4 Metern auf Höhe des Grünen Turmes.
> 
> Alles tiefer waren kleinere bzw. die mageren Klieschen oder der Dorsch-Kindergarten.
> 
> War aber wie gesagt schon Anfang Juli....



Okay auch nicht schlecht, wir hatten so bei 5m angefangen aber beim Gelben Turm. und haben uns dann langsam richtung SO vorgearbeitet. und ab 15-16 meter waren dann ein paar massige dabei wo wir aber auch nur die mitgenommen haben, wo nach dem Filetieren auch was überbleibt. (4stk.) hat für das abend essen gereicht.

Gruss Denis


----------



## KielerSprotte85 (14. August 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*

Hallo #h

anbei ein interessanter Artikel aus der heutigen shz in Kiel!

http://www.shz.de/nachrichten/top-thema/artikel/bissiger-exot-in-der-ostsee.html

Weiterhin fischreiche Tage an alle die z.Zt. auf Langeland sind!!

Grüße aus Kiel


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 7531 (14. August 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*

Hej Langeland Fans, am Samstag gehts für mich für eine Woche los um mal die Fischgründe vor Langeland zu beangeln.Ich fahre von hier aus mit meiner Avor 230 rüber und werde evtl mein Boot in Bagenkop festmachen.Wie siehts dort aus an der Südspitze oder muss ich lieber rein in den LL-Belt.?


----------



## bombe220488 (14. August 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*

Na na na Matze gibt's keine Fische mehr vor als oder bist du nur neugierig?

Ich war Anfang Juni und war mit der Long island im Bereich der Südspitze unterwegs und habe gut gefangen, dort standen die Dorsche aber dicht unter Land auf 5-11m vor Gulstav und keldsnor.
Aber auch aus bagenkop bist du schnell im Belt im südlichen Bereich zumindest.
Jetzt vermutlich tiefer aber das weißt du ja selbst.

Aufjedenfall gibt es aber auch dort gute Fische man muss sie ja "nur" finden


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 7531 (15. August 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*

Hej Bombe, danke für die Info. Nein, also hier vor Als fangen wir wirklich so gut wie lange nicht mehr. Mache nur mal eine Woche Urlaub und will mal was anderes sehen, ich fahre mit dem Boot rüber, rest der Familie/Freunde fährt mit dem Auto...
Werde am Samstag um 7 los und werde dann mal die Südspitze abklappern.Ich war mal vor einiger Zeit mit dem Sohn (glaube ich) von dem Skipper der LongIsland mit einen kleineren Kutter draussen, da waren wir auch nur eben rein in Belt und hatten Dorsche bis 80cm....naja mal abwarten#h


----------



## bombe220488 (15. August 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*

Ja der Sohn ( Dennis ) fährt jetzt Dauerhaft die Long Island, sein Vater fährt nicht mehr.
Aber er hats auch drauf und ist begeisterter Angler, wir fahren bestimmt schon seit 10 Jahren mit der Long Island, ich hab mir bei ihm einiges abgeguckt.
jetzt frag ich mich nur wie du dazu kommst mit ihm mit dem kleinen kutter los zu schüsseln |supergri

Viel Spaß und Erfolg bei der Tour :m


----------



## Bertl (15. August 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*

Hey Matze,

wünsch Dir eine gute Überfahrt.
Das Du schreibst, dass vor Als so gut wie lange nicht mehr gefangen wird geht mir runter wie Öl. Ich hoffe mal, dass das noch so bleibt bis mindestens mitte Oktober 
Hab einen dabei anfang Oktober, der war schon drei mal mit auf Als und hat noch keinen Dorsch gefangen. 2 x wegen ausgefallener Fahrten aufgrund Sturm und einmal in der Zeit als es keine Dorsche gab (glaub vor 4/5 Jahren).
Wird Zeit, dass der Jung mal ein paar gute Dorsche fängt.
Und ich hätt auch nichts dagegen mal wieder eine Sternstunde zu erleben 

Wünsch euch allen einen guten Fang


----------



## XxBenexX (15. August 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*

Heute ist mal wieder Wetter zum Fischen ... hinterm grünen Turm mußte man bald lose ziehen um einen Platz zu bekommen 


Die gute Tat auch gleich erledigt für heut und einem Fischekollegen mit Elektrikproblemen 10 km mit in den Hafen geschleppt ...

Das muss auf der Nachmittags Tour aber belohnt werden 

Gruß Bene


----------



## roofvisser (15. August 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*

Schollen fangen...

Heute mehr dan 50 schollen gefangen von 30-46 cm
Haven Spodsbjerg rausfahren, links hinten die fahrrinne auf 15-17 meter tief mit ringelwormer

Am ende nur 1 ringelworm ubrig und damit 9 schollen fangen..!
Die letzte 2 schollen haben wir auf video 

http://youtu.be/ZT9lRjxnJHQ


----------



## Multe (16. August 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*

Hej Kees, sehr schöne Plattfische die ihr da gefangen habt.
Leider ist eure Zeit nun vorbei - oder wollt ihr noch etwas länger bleiben???
Fische gibt es noch genug und für die nächste Woche ist sehr gutes Angelwetter angesagt.
Viele Grüße
Walter


----------



## wanadu (16. August 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*

Hi Kees, tolles Video!!!

Ich kann es kaum noch abwarten, naja in 2 Wochen geht`s los


----------



## Multe (16. August 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*

Da für Sonntag etwas stärkerer Wind gemeldet ist, würde ich vorschlagen,  das sich die Boardies die auf LL sind pünktlich um 10.00Uhr zur Eröffnung vom IBI  - Sommerservice im Hafen treffen. #h
Für chaco wird es eine besondere Überraschung geben;+;+|kopfkrat
Zur Eröffnung werden auch wieder kleine Preise verlost.
wünsche euch eine gute Anreise.
Gruß Multe


----------



## chaco (16. August 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*

ein dorsch von 115 cm tiefgefroren, oder ne baggerfahrt durch den harz????


----------



## Windelwilli (16. August 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*



chaco schrieb:


> ein dorsch von 115 cm tiefgefroren, oder ne baggerfahrt durch den harz????



Leninposter in Farbe 

Schade, das ich erst wieder Anfang Oktober auf der Insel bin...:c


----------



## XxBenexX (16. August 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*

Baggerfahren kannst auch bei mir


----------



## Multe (16. August 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*

eine Runde schwimmen mit deinem "Kugelfisch"#d
das Bild wird jedenfall hier am Sonntag eingestellt!!!|bla:#c;+


----------



## Carptigers (16. August 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*

Da bin ich ja mal gespannt.  Allen eine gute Hin sowie und Heimfahrt. Heute war sehr mau. Hatten 6 kmh Strom.


----------



## Multe (17. August 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*

_*ÜBERRASCHUNG* _gelungen!!

chaco wird in nächster Zeit zum ersten Mal Vater und da hatte ich ihm  von Anfang an schon versprochen, das der "Kleine" seine erste Angel von  mir bekommt. Was nämlich einmal ein guter Angler werden will der hat  schon die Angel in der Hand, bevor er seine Mutter sieht.|welcome:
Da durfte dann natürlich auch das passende *PARKPLATZSCHILD* nicht fehlen.#d#d


----------



## carlsberg (17. August 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*

#6|good:|good:Walter.
Euch allen viel  Spaß  beim Angeln


----------



## dorschii :) (18. August 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*

HAHAHA CHACO MIT DER NEUEN ANGEL |bla:
schaut aber gut aus ....
Ich hoffe damit wird der neue Angelkönig aufwachsen.
Ich wünsche euch viel spaß und ein paar dicke Fische.
Chaco setz die serie von fehrmarn fort
Multe du kannst ihm ja dabei mal auf die Finger schauen das er auch alles richtig macht.

:m


----------



## heinzi (18. August 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*

Walter, super Idee
Allen noch viel Erfolg und schöne Tage auf Langeland#h


----------



## Multe (18. August 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*



heinzi schrieb:


> Walter, super Idee
> Allen noch viel Erfolg und schöne Tage auf Langeland#h



@ Heinz, vielen Dank. Das wird schon klappen.#h


----------



## Multe (18. August 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*

Hat doch der chaco auch noch die PENN Rolle beim IBI - Sommerservice gewonnen und darf ausserdem einen Tag mit mir aufs Wasser.#d|gr:|bla:#c


----------



## dorschii :) (18. August 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*

Absolute frechheit chaco. #c
Und Multe nun musst du entscheiden ob das wirklich eine sache ist über die du dich freuen solltest |supergri|supergri|supergriS

Lg


----------



## Multe (18. August 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*

Jaaaa, da muss er schon etwas aufpassen. Am *Dienstag* geht nämlich das *weltgrößte Containerschiff* gegen *15.00 Uhr* in Spodsbjerg vorbei.
Macht chaco was falsch....???|engel:;+;+|engel:


----------



## XxBenexX (18. August 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*

Eine rege Beteiligung wie ich sehe hoffe das die Strömung noch ein bssl abnimmt soll ja mom sehr schnell sein ...

Die Rolle hätte mir auch gut zu Gesicht gestanden :m


----------



## Multe (18. August 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*

ja , es waren über 30 Leute da. War richtig gut. Die Strömung und der sind sind morgen ok.


----------



## Kunde (19. August 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*



Multe schrieb:


> Hat doch der chaco auch noch die PENN Rolle beim IBI - Sommerservice gewonnen und darf ausserdem einen Tag mit mir aufs Wasser.#d|gr:|bla:#c





kann es mir zwar nicht vorstellen aber ist der typ links im bild mit den weißen schuhen johannes dietel? |kopfkrat

gruß kunde


----------



## coja19 (19. August 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*

Hallo Dorschi, 4 fette Dorsch gefangen, heute Abend nochmal raus. Forellen sind im Hafenbecken. Walther und seine Frau haben mal wieder abgeräumt heute. Südlich bei den Tonnen war wenig los. Gelber Turm und Hafenausfahrt waren gut.
Gruß Chaco

P.S. Hi Dorschi, der Anglernachwuchs war gerade schwimmen )
Gruß Corinna


----------



## heinzi (19. August 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*



Kunde schrieb:


> kann es mir zwar nicht vorstellen aber ist der typ links im bild mit den weißen schuhen johannes dietel? |kopfkrat
> 
> gruß kunde



genau das habe ich mich auch gefragt |kopfkrat


----------



## Greenhorn (19. August 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*



Kunde schrieb:


> kann es mir zwar nicht vorstellen aber ist der typ links im bild mit den weißen schuhen johannes dietel? |kopfkrat
> 
> gruß kunde



Da bin ich mir auch nicht sicher, aber zum Glück sichert offenbar diese Woche die Bundeswehr den Hafen. |supergri


----------



## Multe (19. August 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*

ja, es ist Johannes. Er macht gerade mit deiner Freundin Urlaub in Fredmose.


----------



## Multe (19. August 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*

Heute ging es gleich richtig los. Wir fingen sehr schöne Dorsche bei 26m Tiefe. Gute Stellen waren südlich vom gelben Turm. Gummi ging gar nicht, dafür mit Pilker um so besser. Es waren alles nur Dorsche +80.
https://www.facebook.com/pages/IBI-Bootsverleih/329290980506804?fref=ts
gibs gleich hier zu sehen.


----------



## XxBenexX (19. August 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*

Ui da hats ja zum Auftakt gleich geklappt, dann mal weiter so :m

Fürs Filetieren könnten se bssl kleiner sein aber für das Anglerische natürlich noch größer 

Gruß Bene


----------



## Dorsch-Tom (19. August 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*

Auch wir haben heute ein paar Dorsche gefangen....etwas weiter vom gelben Turm.
Undere hatten nur 75 + war aber trotzdem ok!

Gruß
Tom


----------



## carlsberg (19. August 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*

Das sieht ja super aus Männer.
Weiter machen


----------



## Ostseeteufel (19. August 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*

Hallo Walter,
wir wünschen euch einen schönen Urlaub und viel Petri Heil!
Sind am Samstag erst aus dem Allgäu zurück gekommen.
Da hatte wir kein Netz!!!!

Jetzt merkt man das die Elite wieder unterwegs ist.
Bei den Berichten und Bilder bekommt man schon wieder das kribbeln in die Finger!


Danke auch an Kees er hat immer sehr gute Filme und Bilder.
Alle die noch oben sind viel Petrie Heil und schönes Wetter
Gruß
Lars


----------



## Multe (19. August 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*

Hej Lars, vielen Dank. Wie sieht es aus?? Keine Lust?? Dein Vater kommt bestimmt mit.
Gruß Walter


----------



## Multe (19. August 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*

ENDLICH ist auch die Rute von chaco krumm.:vik:#6


----------



## Ostseeteufel (20. August 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*

Walter was eine Frage! #d

  Wenn ich könnte wird ich um 8:00Uhr im Flieger sitzen.
  Aber leider wird es in diesem Jahr nichts mehr!

  Aber wir Planen schon für 2014! #:


  Gruß
  Lars


----------



## wanadu (20. August 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*

Hi Leute,

jetzt ist es bald soweit, gut festhalten im Belt, der Containerriese
Maersk Mc Kinney Moller ist gerade auf Höhe Aarhus und wird später durch den Belt fahren.....


----------



## Multe (20. August 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*

wir waren draussen als er kam. Ermachte aber fast keine Wellen.:vik:


----------



## carlsberg (20. August 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*

Da sieht man erstmal wie groß der Pott ist.im Gegensatz zur Fähre im Hintergrund


----------



## danielfiege (20. August 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*

Moin fahren Samstag nach spodsbjerg
War sonst immer in bagenkop da kenn ich ja die Ecken wie schaut's in spodsbjerg aus
Habe nen boot von ibi denn 
Wie weit sind die guten angelplätze weg
Sind Nur auf Dorsch aus 
Butt hab ich genug von


----------



## Multe (20. August 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*



danielfiege schrieb:


> Moin fahren Samstag nach spodsbjerg
> War sonst immer in bagenkop da kenn ich ja die Ecken wie schaut's in spodsbjerg aus
> Habe nen boot von ibi denn
> Wie weit sind die guten angelplätze weg
> ...



frag bei IBI, der kann dir sagen wo ich bin oder du bist ganz einfach am Sonntag um 10.00 Uhr im Hafen beim IBI - Sommerservice - und da wird dir geholfen.
Gruß Multe#6


----------



## Multe (20. August 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*

Heute lief es erst etwas schleppend, da keine Strömung war. Aber als das große Containerschiff kam, wollten die Dorsche plötzlich alle nach OBEN. Alle hatten diese Größe.


----------



## vdausf (21. August 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*

Hi Multe,
Hi nach Langeland,
sieht ja echt gut aus was im Moment im Belt so abgeht!
Glückwunsch Euch allen!!!!!

Bei mir dauert es leider noch bis nächsten Mai, das bekomm ich aber auch noch rum.

Es kribbelt auf jeden Fall schon ganz mächtig in den Fingern. ;-)

Gruß Volker


----------



## captain73 (21. August 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*

Hallo Boardies,
sind mal wieder vom 21. September eine Woche auf der schönen Insel.
Wollen schwerpunktmäßig auf Dorsch probieren. Aber auch mal auf Platte vom Boot aus sowie den ein oder andern Brandungsabend einlegen.

Wie ich sehe läuft's im Moment ja ganz gut Hoffen wir mal auf eine gute Zeit im September

Würden uns mal gern austauschen im Hafen zu Spodsbjerg. Wer ist denn zur gleichen Zeiten oben?

VG Captain


----------



## Multe (21. August 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*

Heute habe ich mal etwas Pause gemacht. War nur kurz auf Mefo am Strand und durfte sogar eine sehr schöne mit nach Hause nehmen.


----------



## Zanderman (22. August 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*



Multe schrieb:


> Heute habe ich mal etwas Pause gemacht. War nur kurz auf Mefo am Strand und durfte sogar eine sehr schöne mit nach Hause nehmen.



_*Na dann Petri  Walter*_|schild-g,
aber ich freue mich schon darauf eine schöne Multe von Dir gezeigt zu bekommen...


----------



## Multe (22. August 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*

Gestern beim Mefoangeln kam eine bis auf 5m ran.


----------



## dorsch*thomas (22. August 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*

Hallo Walter, wenn ich das alles so lese, kribbelt es noch mehr. Ich hoffe ihr laßt noch ein paar schöne Dorsche für uns übrig. Naja es sind noch 5 1/2 Wochen bis unsere zweite Tour dieses Jahr startet. Ich melde mich kurz vorher noch einmal bezüglich Info's. Euch allen da oben viel Petri Heil und wenig Wind wünscht Thomas Gell und Angeltruppe!!


----------



## 30mike (22. August 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*

Moin, 
wer ist denn noch ab 5. Oktober auf unserer Insel???

Gruß
Sam

*

*


----------



## Dorschhunter 100 (22. August 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*

Hallo Walter.

Samstag, Sonntag, Montag soll ja Wind aus Ost kommen in der Stärke 4 in Böen 5. Ist es möglich von Spodsbjerg aus raus zu fahren? (Limbo 699)

Gruß

Markus


----------



## carlsberg (22. August 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*

Hej Dorschhunter das wird wohl nix mit raus fahren.  Da steht der Wind voll auf die Hafen einfahrt.
Man kann es schon daran erkennen, wenn weisse schaum kronen zu sehen sind dann macht es keinen Sinn.


----------



## Multe (22. August 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*



Dorschhunter 100 schrieb:


> Hallo Walter.
> 
> Samstag, Sonntag, Montag soll ja Wind aus Ost kommen in der Stärke 4 in Böen 5. Ist es möglich von Spodsbjerg aus raus zu fahren? (Limbo 699)
> 
> ...


wart esrt einmal ab, wie es sich entwickelt. DMI hat sich schon oft geirrt. 4 geht noch aber 5 ist doch zu heftig.


----------



## XxBenexX (22. August 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*

Walter ich beneide dich um deine Meerforelle aber das nächste mal kannst mir ja vor Ort zeigen wie es geht das ich auch mal in den Genuss komm eine zu fangen


----------



## Bluetiger (22. August 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*

kann mal jemand den link noch mal posten wo man den wind usw. sehen kann? bin ab samstag auch in bagenkop


----------



## XxBenexX (22. August 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*

http://www.dmi.dk/vejr/til-lands/byvejr/by/vis/DK/5935/Bagenkop,Danmark

Oder schaust bei Windfinder.com

Gruß Bene


----------



## carlsberg (22. August 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*

Www.fcoo.dk


----------



## Bluetiger (23. August 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*

danke! mal schauen was geht! war das letzte mal vor 2 jahren dort! damals war es super! ;-)


----------



## carlsberg (23. August 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*

Noch keine Dorsche über 10 kg gefangen worden. 
Die müssen doch noch da sein.


----------



## wanadu (23. August 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*

....schau doch mal bei Thomas auf die Hompage, da sind doch einige Brummer dabei.....ist allerdings schon wieder ein paar Tage
her.


----------



## carlsberg (23. August 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*

Die habe ich schon gesehen. Dachte an was aktuelles von der insel. Da ich 2 Wochen wieder oben bin.
Aber trotzdem danke


----------



## Multe (23. August 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*



carlsberg schrieb:


> Noch keine Dorsche über 10 kg gefangen worden.
> Die müssen doch noch da sein.



18,8kg sind zu überbieten. Die eine Gruppe hatte an einem Tag 10 Stück über 10kg.#6
einige Angler lassen leider nicht bei Thomas wiegen.


----------



## heinzi (23. August 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*



Multe schrieb:


> 18,8kg sind zu überbieten. Die eine Gruppe hatte an einem Tag 10 Stück über 10kg.#6
> einige Angler lassen leider nicht bei Thomas wiegen.



Hi Walter, die 18,8 Kg sind aktuell? 
Naja, und 10 Stück über 10 Kg finde ich schon mehr als ekelhaft:q
Da bin ich schon froh das es bei mir nur 5Kg war und das auch nur einer. Das nenne ich mal Verzicht und Artenschonung:vik:

LG nach Spodsbjerg
Heinz, der schon wieder für nächste Jahr LL am planen ist.|bigeyes


----------



## XxBenexX (23. August 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*

Walter 18kg ist schon ne ansage ... Aber ich würde auch nicht unbedingt meine Fische wiegen lassen die Leute die es wissen sollen werden es erfahren 

So da mein Langeland für dieses jahr rum ist werde ich gleich erstmal bssl an die heimische Weser und mal dem Zander auf den Zahn fühlen


Gruß Bene


----------



## MAKKMASTER (23. August 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*

Hallo Walter,
Glückwunsch zu den Guten Fängen !!! Hoffe das meine " KÖDER " auch Fängig sind !!!
Auch einen Gruß an deine Frau, und an alle die zur Zeit auf Langeland sind.
Und viel Petri-Heil #6
gruss Willi |supergri


----------



## carlsberg (23. August 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*

Das hört sich ja sehr viel versprechend an.
Aber in den Restlichen2 Wochen kann sich ja noch viel  tun.
Also mal abwarten wie es in den2 Wochen aussieht. Dann sind wir schlauer.


----------



## Multe (23. August 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*



MAKKMASTER schrieb:


> Hallo Walter,
> Glückwunsch zu den Guten Fängen !!! Hoffe das meine " KÖDER " auch Fängig sind !!!
> Auch einen Gruß an deine Frau, und an alle die zur Zeit auf Langeland sind.
> Und viel Petri-Heil #6
> gruss Willi |supergri


Hej Willi, wir haben die "Dicken" nicht gefangen. Ich habe sie nur auf dem Wasser gesehen.
 Mit deinen Ködern habe ich am Montag richtig gut gefangen. Das lag bestimmt nur an deinen Ködern.
Danke für die Grüße und für deine superfängigen Gummis.
Walter


----------



## Sauerstoffklau (23. August 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*

um welche Wunderköder gehts denn hier ? |wavey:


----------



## Multe (24. August 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*

um div. Creaturen


----------



## otto57 (24. August 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*



Multe schrieb:


> um div. Creaturen



Na Du angelst doch bestimmt wieder mit Bison-Fetzen :c

Da gehen die drauf wie nix - bekommen Sie ja 

auch nicht alle Tage #q


----------



## Multe (24. August 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*



otto57 schrieb:


> Na Du angelst doch bestimmt wieder mit Bison-Fetzen :c
> 
> Da gehen die drauf wie nix - bekommen Sie ja
> 
> auch nicht alle Tage #q



die Bisonfarm ist auf Fünen und  du mal hinfahren - gaaanz leckeres Fleisch haben die Kerle. NICHT immer nur Fisch.
NEIN, das sind ganz einfach Lizzards, Havocs, Craws und natürlich von Zebco ( keine Schleichwerbung !! ) den PHOBETOR 
also keine Geimniskrämerei.|supergri
Wichtig ist aber, wie man die Teile einsetzt und führt.|kopfkrat
Gruß Multe


----------



## dorschii :) (25. August 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*

Bald ist dorschiee am start  
Ich freue mich so auf die paar tage langeland 
Chaco dein fischrekord von letztem jahr wird eingestellt.


----------



## Multe (25. August 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*

Kevin, das will ich sehen. chaco hat doch Hummeln in der Hose.|gr::vik::vik:


----------



## VarelerJoerg (26. August 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*

Hallo alle zusammen,
bin ab 14. September nach 3 Jahren auch mal wieder mit Freunden für eine Woche zum Dorschangeln auf Langeland. Sind erstmals in Spodsbjerg und nicht mehr wie früher in Bagenkop. Wir haben die Jahre unterbrochen, weil die Fanggrößen ziemlich zurück gegangen waren. Wollen es nun dieses Jahr erstmals wieder versuchen. Wie sieht es den um Spodsbjerg aus ?, Ich weiß, könnte mir Bücher und Karten holen, Tonnenbeschreibungen und Wassertiefen rausarbeiten aber ich denke, ihr die vor Ort seit, könnt mir da wahrscheinlich besser weiterhelfen. Was für Köder sind den angesagt ?, Bin ein bisschen aus der Übung und könnte Unterstützung gebrauchen.


----------



## Sauerstoffklau (26. August 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*



VarelerJoerg schrieb:


> ... Was für Köder sind den angesagt ?, Bin ein bisschen aus der Übung und könnte Unterstützung gebrauchen.



Viele berichten hier täglich, wie es aktuell läuft.
Aktuelle gemeldete Fänge auch unter :
http://www.angelcentrum.dk/index_angelcentrum.htm

Ansonsten einfach mal die letzten 10-20 Seiten durchlesen hier im Thread, da stehen Tiefen, Montagen etc. gut beschrieben.


----------



## wanadu (27. August 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*

Moin, die Webcam in Hafen von Spodsbjerg funktioniert wieder mal nicht......
bitte reparieren, ich will sehen was abgeht da oben


----------



## Multe (27. August 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*



wanadu schrieb:


> Moin, die Webcam in Hafen von Spodsbjerg funktioniert wieder mal nicht......
> bitte reparieren, ich will sehen was abgeht da oben


wer ist denn da so neugierig??#d#d#d
Im Moment sind fast alle Boote auf See.


----------



## wanadu (27. August 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*



Multe schrieb:


> wer ist denn da so neugierig??#d#d#d
> Im Moment sind fast alle Boote auf See.



Jetzt geht sie wieder, super Angelwetter!!!
Noch vier Tage dann sind wir auch da, ich hoffe der Wettergott
spielt auch mit.....

Ist am Sonntag wieder treffen um 10 Uhr.....Sommerservice?


----------



## carlsberg (27. August 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*

Ein kleiner Windsack wäre noch toll. Den man auf der webcam sehen könnte.
Was machen die Dorsche.


----------



## carlsberg (27. August 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*

Nach der strömung zu urteilen wird wohl erst so gegen 16 17 uhr mit vernünftigen Angeln  zu rechnen sein.


----------



## Multe (27. August 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*



wanadu schrieb:


> Jetzt geht sie wieder, super Angelwetter!!!
> Noch vier Tage dann sind wir auch da, ich hoffe der Wettergott
> spielt auch mit.....
> 
> Ist am Sonntag wieder treffen um 10 Uhr.....Sommerservice?



genau so ist es. TREFFEN 10.00Uhr  im Hafen.Wetter passt, Strömung passt und die dicken Dorsche sind auch da.
Nur mir hat der Arzt 7 Tage Angelverbot erteilt. LEIDER.#q
Habe aber trotzdem kurz probiert.


----------



## heinzi (27. August 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*



Multe schrieb:


> genau so ist es. TREFFEN 10.00Uhr  im Hafen.Wetter passt, Strömung passt und die dicken Dorsche sind auch da.
> Nur mir hat der Arzt 7 Tage Angelverbot erteilt. LEIDER.#q
> Habe aber trotzdem kurz probiert.



Walter,
hast du einen Tennisarm vom pilken?|uhoh:


----------



## carlsberg (27. August 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*

Was ist passiert.


----------



## carlsberg (27. August 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*

Bestimmt Muskelkarter vom Pumpen#a


----------



## Multe (27. August 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*



carlsberg schrieb:


> Was ist passiert.


so eine blöde Nervenentzündung.#d:r


----------



## Multe (27. August 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*

Trotzdem habe ich es kurz mit Erfolg probiert. 2 andere Boardies hatten heute 18 richtig große Dorsche +85 cm.


----------



## carlsberg (28. August 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*

Das ist nicht der richtige Zeitpunkt Walter, wenn die große n da sind. Gute Besserung.  Fangt ein für mich mit. Gobt es den phobetor nur in 10 cm .


----------



## LjBasti.82 (28. August 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*

Hallo zusammen. Fahre am Samstag für 2 Wochen nach Langeland(Vesteregn). Bin sonst immer nur in Norwegen unterwegs gewesen die letzten Jahre. Hab mich schon informiert, dass die Gegend um Ristinge nicht schlecht sein soll um Wattwürmer zu bekommen. Aber nun zu meiner Frage. Habt ihr vielleicht nen Tip für mich, ob Es Sinn macht dort die Brandungsangel aus zu werfen oder auf MeFo. Werden wahrscheinlich wenig vom Boot aus angeln und nur eins oder 2 Tage eins mieten. Haben aber auch paar familiäre Passagiere, die noch nie mit nem kleinen Boot gefahren sind und deswegen wollten wir nicht gleich ins Belt wegen Wellen usw. Hab schon südwestlich von Bagenkop ca 4km eine Rinne entdeckt per Seekartenprogramm. Habt ihr vielleicht schon Erfahrungen gemacht dort zu angeln? Wäre über Tips sehr dankbar. Berichte auch gern weiter, wie es so gelaufen ist, bzw. wie es läuft 

Viele Grüße


----------



## dorsch*thomas (28. August 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*



Multe schrieb:


> Trotzdem habe ich es kurz mit Erfolg probiert. 2 andere Boardies hatten heute 18 richtig große Dorsche +85 cm.


 

Hallo Walter, was ist das denn für ein Köder? Habe den so noch nie gesehen. Wo bekommt man so etwas ? Gruß Thomas


----------



## carlsberg (28. August 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*

Hi dorsch thomas das ist der Phobetor von Zebco .
Enfach mal bei google eingeben. Das Teil war letztes jahr schon der Renner


----------



## heinzi (28. August 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*



Multe schrieb:


> Trotzdem habe ich es kurz mit Erfolg probiert. 2 andere Boardies hatten heute 18 richtig große Dorsche +85 cm.



Hi Walter,
welches Gewicht hat denn die Bleimurmel? Die sieht schon recht wuchtig aus.|kopfkrat


----------



## Multe (28. August 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*

Hej Heinz, das Teil hat 240gr. Das hat man auch gebraucht, damit der Köder ganz ruhig am Grund liegt. Fischt man leichter, hat man nur Kleinfisch.


----------



## Ludger Hilger (28. August 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*



Multe schrieb:


> Trotzdem habe ich es kurz mit Erfolg probiert. 2 andere Boardies hatten heute 18 richtig große Dorsche +85 cm.


 
Hallo Nachbar, hallo Multe,

bei uns ging es auch rund! #:
Nochmals vielen Dank für die sehr anschaulichen Tipps 
und Tricks!

Weiterhin viel Spaß & Erfolg beim schönsten Hobby der Welt!#h


----------



## Multe (28. August 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*

ich hab euch doch gleich gesagt, das es mit den Dorschen klappt. PRIMA, macht weiter so, eure Woche ist bald um.


----------



## Weißer Wolf (28. August 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*

Wollte mich eigentlich erst nach unserer Woche im September hier im Forum wieder melden, ganz egal wie es  laufen wird für meine Frau und mich als absolute Neulinge auf Langeland bzw.in Spodsbjerg.  
Aber was ich hier seit mehreren Wochen lese ist nötigt mir großen Respekt ab für diese große Solidargemeinschaft der Langeland Fangemeinde. Warum? Ganz einfach, egal wer Fragen stellt, Vorschläge braucht, es wird einem geholfen. Auch die Tipps wo man angeln sollte finde ich unglaublich . Da habe ich wesentlich schlechtere Erfahrungen gemacht. Das hier zu erklären würde zu weit führen. Und was mir besonders gefällt ist Euer Umgang untereinander die Ihr Euch schon vermutlich viele Jahre kennt .Ganz toll. Ich würde mir wünschen auch einige von Euch kennen zu lernen. So das wollte ich  los werden. Macht weiter so, werde sehr interessiert mitlesen.
Harald


----------



## Windelwilli (29. August 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*



Multe schrieb:


> Hej Heinz, das Teil hat 240gr. Das hat man auch gebraucht, damit der Köder ganz ruhig am Grund liegt. Fischt man leichter, hat man nur Kleinfisch.


 

Hallo Walter,

darf ich Dich mal ganz dumm fragen, wie Du mit dem Phobetor und dem schweren Kopf fischst?|kopfkrat
Kannst mir gerne auch per PN antworten, wenn Du das nicht breittreten willst.
Ich habe mir nämlich auch schon ein paar in verschiedenen Farben für unseren Langeland-Trip Anfang Oktober gekauft.
Ich hätte die jetzt mit leichteren Köpfen gejiggt bzw. mit schweren Köpfen sozusagen "gepilkt". #c

Wäre Klasse, wenn Du mir da was zu schreiben könntest!

Gruß, Andreas #h


----------



## zanderzone (29. August 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*

Moin!

Hab mal ne Frage!
Kann mir jemand einen Campingplatz (mit Hüttenvermietung) nennen, der auch Boote vermietet! Wollen spontan vom 03.10.-06.10 auf Dorsch angeln. 
Danke!


----------



## wanadu (29. August 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*

In Spodsbjerg der Campingplatz gegenüber vom Hafen vermietet
Hütten, das Boot kannst Du bei IBI Bootsverleih mieten.


----------



## wanadu (29. August 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*

http://www.spodsbjerg.dk/index.asp?mode=alm!udlejning!de

Das ist der Campingplatz


----------



## zanderzone (29. August 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*

Besten Dank!
Hab dem gerade mal ne Mail geschrieben! Hoffe der kann deutsch ;-)
Falls wir da noch was bekommen, wo am besten angeln und mit welchen ködern? Sind sonst immer ins kl. belt gefahren, aber da is einfach tote Hose in den letzten jahren!!


----------



## zanderzone (29. August 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*

Oder könnt ihr mir noch eine alternative zu Langeland geben? Weil für den Kurztrip müssten wir schlanke 675 km fahren! Sonst lagen wir bei ca. 520! Kommen natürlich aus Richtung Flensburg!


----------



## wanadu (29. August 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*

Die meisten Dänen in Spodsbjerg sprechen Deutsch.Zumindest die, die das ganze Jahr über mit uns Anglern aus D zu tun haben.

Wenn Du nicht so weit fahren möchtest versuch es mal weiter südlich ich bin mir nicht sicher wie es auf der Insel Als aussieht
aber ich glaube da gibt es auch einen Tread für.


----------



## wanadu (29. August 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*

Schau mal hier.
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=125819&page=180


----------



## wanadu (29. August 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*

Multe......kannst Du mal ne Wetterpronose für die nächsten Tage abgeben......

Was ich da so sehe sieht das ab Sonntag nicht mehr ganz so gut
aus....werden wir wohl zwei Brandungstage einlegen müssen.....#d


----------



## Multe (29. August 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*



Windelwilli schrieb:


> Hallo Walter,
> 
> darf ich Dich mal ganz dumm fragen, wie Du mit dem Phobetor und dem schweren Kopf fischst?|kopfkrat
> Kannst mir gerne auch per PN antworten, wenn Du das nicht breittreten willst.
> ...



ich mach die Tage mal ein Bild von der Montage und stelle es hier ein.
Gruß#h


----------



## Windelwilli (29. August 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*



Multe schrieb:


> ich mach die Tage mal ein Bild von der Montage und stelle es hier ein.
> Gruß#h



Ohja, das wär Klasse!#6

Danke Dir schonmal!:m


----------



## heinzi (29. August 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*



Windelwilli schrieb:


> Ohja, das wär Klasse!#6
> 
> Danke Dir schonmal!:m



Da bin ich auch mal gespannt. Wenn ich lese das die Montage ruhig auf dem Grund liegen soll, weiß ich auch was ich falsch gemacht habe.


----------



## Multe (29. August 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*

hab sogar ein Bild. Ich hoffe, man kann alles erkennen. Die Kugel hat 240gr.


----------



## Windelwilli (29. August 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*

Ui, das ist ja gar kein fester Jigkopf|kopfkrat

Und die "Murmel" lässt Du dann einfach (wie 'ne tote Rute)
über den Boden schleifen? Oder ankerst Du dabei?

Ich nehme an, der Phobetor spielt dann in der Strömung....

Gruß, Andreas


----------



## Multe (29. August 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*

auf* keinen Fall* ankern. Der Köder wird nur ganz leicht über den Grund gezogen. Man sollte ihn aber direkt neben dem Boot halten und nicht weit in der Abdrift.


----------



## Windelwilli (29. August 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*

Danke, Walter!#6

Wird auf jeden Fall ausprobiert, wenn ich diese Bleimurmeln irgendwo kriege :q
Behätst Du die Rute dabei in der Hand, um gleich reagieren zu können oder legst Du die ab?

Gibt es die Phobetor eigentlich auch bei Thomas im Laden?
Falls man Nachschub braucht....

Mann, bin ick schon wieder aufgeregt.
Ich hoffe, ich bekomm noch ein Boot bei Nikolaj. Hab vorhin erst gelesen, das genau in meiner Urlaubswoche da Königs-Kleinboot-Angeln in Spodsbjerg ist.
Hab ihm gleich mal ne Mail geschrieben....

Gruß, Andreas#h


----------



## Multe (29. August 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*

Ich lege *nie* eine Rute ab. Stell dir einmal vor es steigt so eine "Dicker" ein, da will ich die Rute in der Hand haben. Ausserdem kommen oft nur ganz leicht Zupfer.
Ob Thomas den Köder hat kann ich leider nicht sagen.


----------



## Windelwilli (29. August 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*



Multe schrieb:


> Ich lege *nie* eine Rute ab. Stell dir einmal vor es steigt so eine "Dicker" ein, da will ich die Rute in der Hand haben. Ausserdem kommen oft nur ganz leicht Zupfer.
> Ob Thomas den Köder hat kann ich leider nicht sagen.



Danke Walter, werde Deine Ratschläge beherzigen! #6


----------



## carlsberg (29. August 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*

Habe den Phobetor nicht beim Thomas gesehen. Er wird ihn nicht haben.


----------



## Sauerstoffklau (30. August 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*



Multe schrieb:


> Ich lege *nie* eine Rute ab. Stell dir einmal vor es steigt so eine "Dicker" ein, da will ich die Rute in der Hand haben. Ausserdem kommen oft nur ganz leicht Zupfer.
> Ob Thomas den Köder hat kann ich leider nicht sagen.




ganz leichte Zupfer ... und dann anschlagen ?


----------



## Multe (30. August 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*

@Sauerstoffklau, sofort den Anschlag setzen.


----------



## Windelwilli (30. August 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*

Habe noch eine Limbo bei Nikolaj buchen können.

Dann kann der Urlaub ja kommen!

Hoffentlich spielt das Wetter diesmal mit.
Aber da ja in der Woche auch das Kleinboot-Königsangeln ist, werden Thomas und Nikolaj schon schönes Bootswetter bestellt haben, da bin ich mir sicher!


----------



## dorsch*thomas (30. August 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*



Multe schrieb:


> auf* keinen Fall* ankern. Der Köder wird nur ganz leicht über den Grund gezogen. Man sollte ihn aber direkt neben dem Boot halten und nicht weit in der Abdrift.


 
Hallo Walter, hört sich alles interessant an. Was soll der Phobetor denn imitieren, ich denke Krebse, oder? Fischt du ihn in allen Tiefen oder nur an bestimmten Stellen? Ist er Jahreszeitabhängig ? Hoffe er funktioniert ende September auch noch, möchte ihn dann zum ersten mal probieren.  Gruß Thomas
P.S. in genau 4 Wochen geht es endlich wieder los!!!


----------



## Windelwilli (30. August 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*



dorsch*thomas schrieb:


> Hallo Walter, hört sich alles interessant an. Was soll der Phobetor denn imitieren, ich denke Krebse, oder? Fischt du ihn in allen Tiefen oder nur an bestimmten Stellen? Ist er Jahreszeitabhängig ? Hoffe er funktioniert ende September auch noch, möchte ihn dann zum ersten mal probieren. Gruß Thomas
> P.S. in genau 4 Wochen geht es endlich wieder los!!!


 

Hallo Thomas,

dann sind wir ja zur selben Zeit auf der Insel und ich will das mit dem Phobetor auch ausprobieren.
Vielleicht trifft man sich ja dann mal am Hafen zum Erfahrungsaustausch?

Gruß, Andreas #h


----------



## dorsch*thomas (30. August 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*



Windelwilli schrieb:


> Hallo Thomas,
> 
> dann sind wir ja zur selben Zeit auf der Insel und ich will das mit dem Phobetor auch ausprobieren.
> Vielleicht trifft man sich ja dann mal am Hafen zum Erfahrungsaustausch?
> ...


 
Ja kann gut möglich sein, wir sind 2 Mann und kommen mit einem silbernen Sharan Kennzeichen HX . Bis in 4 Wochen Thomas und Dirk


----------



## wanadu (30. August 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*

Na endlich....das ist der letzte Eintrag im Board.....von zu Hause 
Noch ein paar Kleinigkeiten einpacken und dann geht es heute Nacht zeitig los.

Walter wir sehn uns spätestens am Sonntag im Hafen....:m


Ich freu mich wie s"" auf`s #:


----------



## Windelwilli (30. August 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*



Multe schrieb:


> hab sogar ein Bild. Ich hoffe, man kann alles erkennen. Die Kugel hat 240gr.



Sag mal Walter, hast Du das Blei selber gegossen?

Finde im Netz nur Exemplare dieser Rundbleie mit max. 30gr.


----------



## Weißer Wolf (30. August 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*

Schau mal bei Ebay unter meerundangeln  Habe dort selber ebenfalls solche Bleie bestellt. Gewicht ging aber nur bis 230 gr.


----------



## carlsberg (31. August 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*

Was gibt es neues von der Insel.  1 Woche noch dann geht es los.


----------



## Schnueffel (31. August 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*

Moin. Irgendwie liest man jedes jahr zur selben zeit die gleichen leute 
Wir werden auch wieder ab 21.09. Die insel unsicher machen. Wisst ihr wie es momentan auf platte aussieht? Gegen die hätte ich auch nichts einzuwenden :-D

Gruss und petri heil allen die es gerade auf der insel probieren #h


----------



## LjBasti.82 (1. September 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*

Hallo zusammen. Ich stell meine Frage von vor einer Woche einfach nochmal in den Raum. Bin nun endlich angekommen in Vesteregn oberhalb Bagenkop. Habt ihr vielleicht paar Tips für mich, ob es sich von der Brandung lohnt evtl. Auf Platte, Dorsch oder auch Meerforelle. Küste hier sieht ja schonmal sehr interessant aus. Oder ist das Angeln vom Boot eher ein Muss. Würde mich wirklich freuen von den Langeland Experten hier paar Tips zur aktuellen Situation zu bekommen. Heute ist es hier nur ziemlich Stürmisch. VG Sebastian


----------



## Nxr Mxxrxsxnglxr (1. September 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*



LjBasti.82 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen. Ich stell meine Frage von vor einer Woche einfach nochmal in den Raum. Bin nun endlich angekommen in Vesteregn oberhalb Bagenkop. Habt ihr vielleicht paar Tips für mich, ob es sich von der Brandung lohnt evtl. Auf Platte, Dorsch oder auch Meerforelle. Küste hier sieht ja schonmal sehr interessant aus. Oder ist das Angeln vom Boot eher ein Muss. Würde mich wirklich freuen von den Langeland Experten hier paar Tips zur aktuellen Situation zu bekommen. Heute ist es hier nur ziemlich Stürmisch. VG Sebastian


Hallo Lj Basti
*Mi & Fr. :m* kannst du von Bagenkop mit einen kleinen Boot (ein Uttern 5,60m sollte es aber schon sein) raus bei Süd / Süd -West 2- 3   *Lasse es am Do*#d da gehts Hoch Mittags um 4 + und du mußt aus dem Belt um Gülstav quer zur Welle. Alternativ = Spodsbjerg dort müßte bei den Winden fast Ententeich sein oder aber du buchst in Bagenkop auf der Long Island bei Denis. Brandungsangeln in 3 bis 4 wochen wirds langsam losgehen .z.Zt. nur Kleinzeug  *Fr. laut Wetterbericht  *wieder Gut:vik: für Kleinboot. Ich hatte im Aug 3Wochen lang Superfänge eine Woche ist MIES gewesen .Naja Mitte Okt. wieder.Wo wohnst du in Vesteregen ? da sind meine Lieblingsunterkünfte. PS : Mein Mindestmaßvom Boot für Dorsch ist 50cm. Bester bis jetze für 2013  89cm  Gruß Rudolf


----------



## LjBasti.82 (1. September 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*

Vielen dank für die Tips. Haben südlich hier in vesteregn ein schickes Ferienhaus 200m vom Strand. Wir werden uns morgen sicher noch paar Infos in einem Angelgeschäft holen. Bin ja, was Boote angeht schon ziemlich norwegenerprobt. Hab da schon ziemliche Wellen erlebt. Wenn du da falsch reagierst findest du dich bei Neptun wieder 

Trotzdem wird nur raus Gefahren, wenn keine weißen Kronen zu sehen sind mit den kleinen Booten. Bin ja 2 Wochen hier. :vik:

Werde mal schauen, ob es vielleicht nicht doch besser ist, in Spodsbjerg aus zu fahren, wenn's Wetter passt.


----------



## Greenhorn (1. September 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*

Hallo Zusammen,

das sind ja ganz erfreuliche Fänge da oben in den vergangenen Wochen.

Wir waren in der Woche vom 10.8. mit einer größeren Gruppe oben. Ich glaube, wir hatten in unserer Woche mit die schlechtesten Bedingungen im ganzen Juli/August da oben. Das war dier Woche, in der die Schöbnwetterperiode eine einwöchige Pause eingelegt hatte. Der Wind war z.T. sehr unangenehm und das eine oder andere Unwetter hatten wir auch.
Fangtechnisch lief es aber in Anbetracht der Bedingungen nicht übel.

Zwischendurch gin immer mal was, die Holländer haben z.B. sehr gut gefangen südl. des grünen Turms. An der Stelle ein Dank an Kees und seine Truppe, er hat uns einen guten Hinweis auf eine Kante hinter dem gelben Turm gegeben. Noch ein Dank auch Bene und Walter für die Tipps. 

Anbei habe ich ein Bild von einem Fisch hochgeladen, den wir beim Plattfischangeln in der Nähe des gelben Turm gefangen haben. Ich habe zwar schon einiges gesehen, aber den kann ich nicht identifizieren. Er war in etwa 8 cm lang, die Farbe kommt auf dem Foto nicht so richtig rüber, er war eher etwas rötlich/braun. Am oberen Ansatz der Schwanzflosse sieht man noch einen auffälligen schwarzen Punkt, der auf beiden Seiten war, ist auf dem Foto nicht ganz so auffällig wie in echt. Ist das vielleicht ein Lippfisch?

Ich hoffe nicht, dass wir eine als ausgestorben geltende Art beangelt haben 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





.


----------



## Stulle (1. September 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*

Guckst du mal hier#h


----------



## Zanderman (1. September 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*



Sauerstoffklau schrieb:


> ganz leichte Zupfer ... und dann anschlagen ?





Windelwilli schrieb:


> Sag mal Walter, hast Du das Blei selber gegossen?
> 
> Finde im Netz nur Exemplare dieser Rundbleie mit max. 30gr.



_*Hej Windelwilli*_,
 die Dorschbomben kannst Du bei Thomas im Angelgeschäft kaufen, oder wenn Du Interesse hast von 50 -175 gr auch von uns bekommen.Unsere sind vielleicht nicht so perfekt lackiert, weil selbst gebaut, aber mit superscharfen VMC Haken versehen und absolut fängig und deutlich preiswerter . Wir nehmen seit  einigen Jahren keine anderen Köder mehr, weil die Vorteile wie grössere Beweglichkeit als starre Jigs und gegenüber Pilkern deutlich weniger Hängergefahr uns seit langem überzeugt haben.
Der Ludger (siehe einige Seiten zurück) hat in der letzten Woche regelmässig mit seiner Truppe bei uns die Kugelpilker geholt.  Bei Interesse einfach eine PN schicken.
Gruß vom zanderman


----------



## Zanderman (1. September 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*



Schnueffel schrieb:


> Moin. Irgendwie liest man jedes jahr zur selben zeit die gleichen leute
> Wir werden auch wieder ab 21.09. Die insel unsicher machen. Wisst ihr wie es momentan auf platte aussieht? Gegen die hätte ich auch nichts einzuwenden :-D
> 
> Gruss und petri heil allen die es gerade auf der insel probieren #h



_*Hej Schnüffel*_,
wir hatten letzte Woche teilweise zuviel  Strömung für den Dorsch und sind deshalb auch einige Male auf Platte gegangen. Unser Fazit: Südlich von Spodsberg sehr ordentliche Ergebnisse, Schollen und Flundern in wirklich guten Grössen und mit festem dicken Fleisch. Im  Norden haben wir Freitags noch einen Versuch bei Botofte am Strand gestartet mit guten Fängen *a b e r *wesentlich kleineren Fischen und offensichtlich noch vielen Röntgenbildern , d.h. vom Laichgeschäft noch nicht richtig erholt.
viel Erfolg und einen schönen Urlaub


----------



## Zanderman (1. September 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*

_*Hej Walter#h*_,
sieh zu das die Pfote wieder heile wird, .... nicht das der Dorschbestand zu stark wird|laola:


----------



## Zanderman (1. September 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*



Ludger Hilger schrieb:


> Hallo Nachbar, hallo Multe,
> 
> bei uns ging es auch rund! #:
> Nochmals vielen Dank für die sehr anschaulichen Tipps
> ...



_*Hej Ludger*_#h,
 Gruß an Werner: Wir haben alles gefunden, danke.
 Bis bald.


----------



## Zanderman (1. September 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*

_*Hallo Boardies *_,
 kurzer Bericht von unserem diesjährigen Törn 24.-31.08. in Spodsberg:
Wir waren von Multe und den gängigen Wetterinformationsdiensten bereits informiert das sich die Wetterlage zumindest strömungstechnisch deutlich verschlechtert und sind deshalb bereits Freitag abend losgefahren um Samstag sofort noch morgens aufs Wasser zu kommen. Dies hat auch dank der Mithilfe von Nikolaj wieder super geklappt, aber die Gischtköppe haben uns bereits morgens den Spass deutlich verdorben, so das wir bereits mittags wieder drin waren. Sonntag und teilweise Montag war an eine Ausfahrt überhaupt nicht zu denken, also Sightseeing (wir hatten mit Harald einen LL Neuling dabei) und den Forellensee in Humble besuchen. Normalerweise fallen  mir dort immer einige ordentliche Forellen zum Opfer, aber dies war wohl nicht mein Tag....Harald und ich blieben Schneider... den Ruf der Truppe hat dann nur Tim (Solem) gerettet, indem er alleine 7 gute Forellen auf die Kiemen legte.
Ab Dienstag konnten wir dann für den Rest der Woche auf das Wasser, allerdings waren wir fangtechnisch so schlecht wie nie zuvor, was die Dorsche anbelangt.Wir wissen das teilweise Dicke gefangen wurden, aber wir sind persönlich dieses Jahr nicht über 75cm hinausgekommen und da wir auch erst ab 50cm das Filetiermesser ansetzen, haben wir nur eine magere Ausbeute zu verzeichnen. Leider waren auch diese Fische nur " Solitäre", d.h. wir haben es nicht ein einziges Mal geschafft einen vernünftigen Schwarm anzufahren und das obwohl wir unsere eigenen Seekarten und GPS Daten und Geräte dabei hatten. That´s Life....nächstes Mal neues Spiel und neues Glück...unser Langeland ist und bleibt wunderschön... mit freundlichen Menschen...netten Angelkameraden... zum großen Teil hier aus dem Board.. guten Tipps von "Einheimischen "wie Walter oder Thomas. 
Ach ja und bei dieser Gelegenheit vielen Dank an alle Boardies die immer mehr darauf achten, das nur vernünftige Dorsche mitgenommen werden und die Kleinen zurückgesetzt werden.

Euch allen immer eine Handbreit Wasser unter dem Kiel


----------



## Greenhorn (1. September 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*



Stulle schrieb:


> Guckst du mal hier#h



Danke Stulle, das sind eindeutig Zwillinge...


----------



## Ellerkalle (2. September 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*

*Kleinmäuliger Lippfisch
*15 cm
Rock Cook
Centrolabrus exoletus, (Linné, 1758)


----------



## Schnueffel (3. September 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*



Zanderman schrieb:


> _*Hej Schnüffel*_,
> wir hatten letzte Woche teilweise zuviel Strömung für den Dorsch und sind deshalb auch einige Male auf Platte gegangen. Unser Fazit: Südlich von Spodsberg sehr ordentliche Ergebnisse, Schollen und Flundern in wirklich guten Grössen und mit festem dicken Fleisch. Im Norden haben wir Freitags noch einen Versuch bei Botofte am Strand gestartet mit guten Fängen *a b e r *wesentlich kleineren Fischen und offensichtlich noch vielen Röntgenbildern , d.h. vom Laichgeschäft noch nicht richtig erholt.
> viel Erfolg und einen schönen Urlaub


Vielen Dank!!!!

Wir fahren ja zum Glück erst zum 21.09. hin. Sind in Spodsbjerg. bzw etwas nördlicher. Aber Boot liegt da 

Wie lange braucht man erfahrungsgemäß von Spods zur Südspitze runter mit nem 40 PS Boot?
Wir waren sonst immer in Bagenkop und Humble.
Nun mal der Versuch in Spods, da letztes Jahr kein Rauskommen war durch laufenden Südwestwind.

Dorsch gehen wir auch, klar. Aber den fang ich hier auch mit Bellyboat vor unserer Küste  Vielleicht nicht die Größen die in LL raus kommen. Aber Platte ist bei uns nicht so pralle. Darum bin ich heiss auf Platte.
Wir haben letztes Jahr sehr gut von Illebolle (auf der Höhe) vom Strand aus gefangen. 

Gott bin ich heiss


----------



## XxBenexX (3. September 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*



Schnueffel schrieb:


> Wie lange braucht man erfahrungsgemäß von Spods zur Südspitze runter mit nem 40 PS Boot?
> Wir waren sonst immer in Bagenkop und Humble.
> Nun mal der Versuch in Spods, da letztes Jahr kein Rauskommen war durch laufenden Südwestwind.





Warum bis zur Südspitze wenn die Fanggründe vor der Tür liegen ??


mitm 40PS Boot wirst du bei Guter See ne gute Std unterwegs sein bis zur Südspitze und solltest dir ggf 3-4 Reservekanister einpacken... 

Versuch einfach mal die Kanten vor Spodsbjerg abzufischen da steht auch Fisch 


Gruß Bene


----------



## Schnueffel (4. September 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*

Ok.
Danke für die Tips.
Naja das ist für mich völlig neues Revier.
Ich weiss nur Plattfisch kann man links ausm Hafen fangen und rechts raus halt.
Das aber auch nur vom hören sagen. #c

Alles um Bagenkop + humble die Seite kenn ich die Stellen. Naja es wird ein Abenteuer


----------



## Der Goldaal (4. September 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*

Hey Schnüffel,
Wir sind auch zu dem Zeitpunkt da. Zwar sind wir keine Profis aber ein wenig kennen wir das Revier um Spodsbjerg schon. Wir können vor Ort gerne Infos austauschen. Wir sind immer ansprechbar, auch wenn wir nicht immer so nach Aussen  wirken  .Bisher war es nie ein Problem Plattfische zu finden und zu fangen.


----------



## Sauerstoffklau (4. September 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*



Der Goldaal schrieb:


> Wir sind immer ansprechbar, auch wenn wir nicht immer so nach Aussen  wirken




Wie darf man das denn deuten :m
seht ihr so böse aus  *g* ?


----------



## Schnueffel (4. September 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*

Lach.
Ok danke! 
ihr scheint aber echt böse zu sein bzw so auszusehen =D

Das liebe ich an LL. Jeder hilft jedem, das erlebt man ansonsten nirgends. Zumindestens die Erfahrungen die ich gemacht habe.
Darum fahre ich auch jedes Jahr nach LL anstatt woanders hin.

*mal ein Lob in die Runde schmeiss*


----------



## Windelwilli (4. September 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*



Schnueffel schrieb:


> Lach.
> Ok danke!
> ihr scheint aber echt böse zu sein bzw so auszusehen =D
> 
> ...


 
Genau das finde ich auch!

Genau wie hier, findet man auch im Hafen immer irgendjemanden für nen kleinen Schnack.
Es sind zwar auch immer ein paar Brubbelköppe da, aber doch überwiegend sehr nette Leute.

Leider habe ich noch keinen Boardi dort getroffen, aber ich bin ja Anfang Oktober wieder oben.

Den Zusammenhalt in der Hinsicht finde ich auch super!

Gruß, Andreas #h


----------



## 30mike (4. September 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*

Wann denn ??
Gruß
Sam

*

*


----------



## Windelwilli (4. September 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*



30mike schrieb:


> Wann denn ??
> Gruß
> Sam
> 
> ...


 
Falls Du mich meinst, wir sind mit der Family vom 28.09. - 05.10. in Spodsbjerg. Haben auch wieder ein Boot bei Nikolaj gemietet.

Gruß, Andreas #h


----------



## carlsberg (4. September 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*

Oh oh das Wetter sieht ja nicht gerade vielversprechend aus für  die kommende Woche.
Wind dreht auf Ost mit 4 bis n5 bft .
Jetzt werde ich ein wenig nervös . Hoffen wir mal das es nicht so kommt.


----------



## XxBenexX (4. September 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*

Ach schnick schnack bei uns waren die Wind Vorhersagen egal wo immer vorn A..... laut DMI Windfinder usw hätten wir von 14 Tagen max 4 fahren können ... waren fast jeden Tag draußen und es war zumutbar kein Enten Teich aber auch nicht fahrlässig raus zu fahren...

Gruß Bene


----------



## carlsberg (4. September 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*

Dein Wort in Gottes Ohr.


----------



## Sauerstoffklau (5. September 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*



carlsberg schrieb:


> Oh oh das Wetter sieht ja nicht gerade vielversprechend aus für  die kommende Woche.
> Wind dreht auf Ost mit 4 bis n5 bft .
> Jetzt werde ich ein wenig nervös . Hoffen wir mal das es nicht so kommt.



Jetzt komm mir nicht so :c


----------



## Sauerstoffklau (5. September 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*

Noch ne Frage, die sich leider zum Erstaunen nicht auf Anhieb mit googeln lösen läßt:

Gibt es eine spezielle Telefonnummer, die ich mit dem Handy anrufen kann, wenn ich in Dänemark auf See in Not gerate ?


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 7531 (5. September 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*

+45 666 34 800 Lyngby radio
oder in Spodsbjerg steht ja einer +45 27 60 11 05


----------



## Sauerstoffklau (5. September 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*

Vielen Dank, werden wir aber hoffentlich nicht benötigen


----------



## Der Goldaal (5. September 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*

Ich nochmal. Ich schulde ja noch nie Antwort. Wir sind böse und sehen auch so aus grrrrrrr. Nee... also ich sehe toll aus ;-) 
Aber morgens müde und abends geschafft vom Tag auf See, da wirkt man nicht unbedingt freundlich. Aber das täuscht eben.
Allerdings ist mir gerade in Spodsbjerg aufgefallen, dass das Miteinander nicht so gross geschrieben wird. Meiner Meinung nach überwiegen die Murrköpfe. Aber erstens kann ich mich täuschen und zweitens jeder wir erst will.


----------



## Schnueffel (5. September 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*

Da ändern wir! 
Gibt jeden Abend schnaps!
Von daher kanns mir nur gut gehen #d

Ausserdem hab ich Urlaub. Da kann man nur gute Laune haben, die sinkt nur wenn man nicht zum rausfahren kann, aufgrund der Wetterlage.


----------



## Sauerstoffklau (6. September 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*

boah ich krieg die Krise, was ist denn das für eine Windvorhersage für die nächsten Tage :-(


----------



## Sauerstoffklau (6. September 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*

kenne bisher nur die Seite fcoo. Gibts fürs "Handy"internet ne einfachere Darstellung ? bspw. ne Tabelle mit Uhrzeiten und Windgeschwindigkeit Vorhersage ? damit man das aufm Boot im Auge behalten kann.


----------



## Nxr Mxxrxsxnglxr (6. September 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*



Der Goldaal schrieb:


> Ich nochmal. Ich schulde ja noch nie Antwort. Wir sind böse und sehen auch so aus grrrrrrr. Nee... also ich sehe toll aus ;-)
> Aber morgens müde und abends geschafft vom Tag auf See, da wirkt man nicht unbedingt freundlich. Aber das täuscht eben.
> Allerdings ist mir gerade in Spodsbjerg aufgefallen, dass das Miteinander nicht so gross geschrieben wird. Meiner Meinung nach überwiegen die Murrköpfe. Aber erstens kann ich mich täuschen und zweitens jeder wir erst will.


Hallo Goldaal
achte mal auf die Nr. Schilder . am besten kommt man mit den Norddeutschen  #h ,Hessen,  #hDänen ,Schweizern ,Niederländern und Bayern ins Gespräch der Osten ist verschlossen oder wenn vollgesoffen Lärmend unangenehm . und die mit den Tarnanzügen (was in DK nicht gern gesehen wird) Na Ja.#d selbst wenn man Schlagkaputt ist läßt sichs doch Trotzdem vom schönsten Hobby der Welt mit ALLEN Meeresanglern Herrlich Klönen |bla:|bla:|bla: Gruß Rudolf #6|welcome:


----------



## Schnueffel (6. September 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*



Nur Meeresangler schrieb:


> Hallo Goldaal
> achte mal auf die Nr. Schilder . am besten kommt man mit den Norddeutschen  #h ,Hessen,  #hDänen ,Schweizern ,Niederländern und Bayern ins Gespräch der Osten ist verschlossen oder wenn vollgesoffen Lärmend unangenehm . und die mit den Tarnanzügen (was in DK nicht gern gesehen wird) Na Ja.#d selbst wenn man Schlagkaputt ist läßt sichs doch Trotzdem vom schönsten Hobby der Welt mit ALLEN Meeresanglern Herrlich Klönen |bla:|bla:|bla: Gruß Rudolf #6|welcome:



Hm. Will ja kein stress anfangen. Aber das hört sich leicht ossifeindlich an. |gr: Ich denke nicht das man das pauschalisieren kann. Ich komme auch aus dem nordosten und bin der letzte der nicht mit jemanden ins gespräch kommt. Es liegt am menschen selber und nicht aus welcher region sie kommen. #h


----------



## MAKKMASTER (6. September 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*

Hallo Rudolf,
Du hast den " NIEDERRHEIN " !!!!!!!!!!!!!!! vergessen #d die sind am Gesprächigsten :m und geben auch gerne ein paar Tipp´s
weiter. #6 und allen die zur Zeit auf Langeland sind......Viel Petri-Heil #:
gruss aus M. Gladbach........Willi |wavey:


----------



## Der Goldaal (6. September 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*

Ich denke auch nicht, dass man das pauschalieren kann und sollte. Gerade bei den Ossis aus dem Norden habe ich beste Erfahrungen gemacht. Also daran würde ich das nicht fest machen, auch wenn ich natürlich auch meine persönlichen "Lieblinge" habe. Wo man immer schon vorher zu wissen meint, dass da nix gescheites herkommt. Hat aber nix mit Ost, West, Nord oder Süd zu tun. Wobei aus dem Norden, Gesamt betrachtet , kommen natürlich nur nette Leute. Die, die es nicht sind, sind die Ausnahme für die Statistik  Alles nicht so ernst nehmen, die meisten müssen für die Zeit in Dänemark arbeiten und wollen die Zeit einfach geniessen. Wobei der Norden südlich der Elbe endet


----------



## carlsberg (7. September 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*

So letztes mal für dieses Jahr geht rs nach LL. 15 min noch dann geht es los|supergri|supergri


----------



## Stulle (7. September 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*

ab hamburg wird euch mein neid verfolgen


----------



## netzfischer (7. September 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*

An alle Angler auf LL
Bitte bestellt gutes Wetter bin ab dem 14.9. in Bagenkop,letztes Jahr zur gleichen Zeit nicht ein Tag um eine sichere Ausfahrt zu machen hoffentlich hab ich dieses Jahr mal Glück!!!#q

Gruß und Petri:m


----------



## VarelerJoerg (7. September 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*

Wir sind auch ab 14.09.2014 auf LL, in Spodsbjerg. Vorab schon ein Boot für eine Woche gemietet. Hoffen auch auf gutes Wetter und wenig Wind. Aktuell soll ja zum nächsten Wochenende der Wind max. Stärke 2 betragen. Hoffen, das dann auch die folgende Woche so startet. Für alle, die noch auf LL sind, Petri heil, sei es vom Boot oder vom Strand aus.


----------



## VarelerJoerg (7. September 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*

Erfahrungen mit Columbus Ei Jighacken 160+210 Gramm (s. Grafik) und Phobetor???,

war einige Jahre nicht auf LL, aber es hat sich wohl das Dorschangeln ziemlich verändert. Vor einigen Jahren wurde nur vom Boot der Köder auf Grund gelassen, und dann immer hoch und runter damit. Inzwischen soll sich das Angeln ja mehr in "über Grund ziehen" geändert haben und dazu solche Köder genutzt werden. damit sollen ja auch richtig "Größe" zubeißen.

Hat jemand Erfahrungen damit um Spodsbjerg herum und wo wir dort diese Methode ausprobieren können und auch fängig ist ?|kopfkrat. Hab ein bisschen "Schiess" davor, das so eine Montage am Grund hängen bleibt und schon sind 12 Euro versenkt#q.


----------



## LjBasti.82 (7. September 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*

Hallo zusammen.
Also nun bin ich die erste Woche hier auf LL gewesen und ich muss sagen, es war noch nie so schwierig zu beangeln. Da ich mit Freundin hier bin ist mit Boot leider nix drin. Einzige Möglichkeit ist von Brandung in den Abendstunden. Südspitze Dovns Klint war ganz OK. zumindest Fisch gefangen. Auf Nachfrage war in Spodsbjerg mit Boot mal für nen Tag leider nix zu machen. Tja und aus Verzweiflung wurde mir im Angelladen Bagenkop erstmal geraten es mglw. Im Hafen auf Sandgrund zu probieren. Zumindest 2 Klieschen und ein Hornhechtanfasser. Aber auch nur, weil ich Wathose mithab und so etwas weiter raus kann mit dem Köder. Mir wurde gesagt, dass es noch nie so schlecht lief gerade wegen den ständig wechselnden Winden. Es ist etwas schade, da ich gern mal wieder her gekommen wäre und meine Freundin das erste mal mit zum Meer zum Angeln gekommen ist. Hoffe sie fängt zumindest einmal was. Alles in Allem ist es leider gerade etwas spärlich aber mal sehen was gleich noch so läuft. Fahren gleich nochmal zum Strand in Bagenkop. Ich weiß. Bestens wäre bis in die Nacht hinein angeln aber das wird wohl auch nicht drin sein. Bin aber zumindest schonmal froh, wenigstens ne Mahlzeit mit Langeland Fisch zu zaubern heute Abend.

Ach ja. Will das Thema nicht auffrischen aber ich komme auch aus dem Osten und bin keineswegs ungesprächig oder unfreundlich. Schmeißt da bitte nicht alle über eine Klinge. Jeder Mensch hat ne andere Einstellung. Aber mir gefällt die ruhige Mentalität hier oben sei es Dänemark oder Norwegen was ich bisher kennen lernen dürfte und ich denke wer öfters hier hoch fährt wird von seinem mürrischen Wesen auf Dauer geheilt


----------



## Multe (8. September 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*



VarelerJoerg schrieb:


> Erfahrungen mit Columbus Ei Jighacken 160+210 Gramm (s. Grafik) und Phobetor???,
> 
> war einige Jahre nicht auf LL, aber es hat sich wohl das Dorschangeln ziemlich verändert. Vor einigen Jahren wurde nur vom Boot der Köder auf Grund gelassen, und dann immer hoch und runter damit. Inzwischen soll sich das Angeln ja mehr in "über Grund ziehen" geändert haben und dazu solche Köder genutzt werden. damit sollen ja auch richtig "Größe" zubeißen.
> 
> Hat jemand Erfahrungen damit um Spodsbjerg herum und wo wir dort diese Methode ausprobieren können und auch fängig ist ?|kopfkrat. Hab ein bisschen "Schiess" davor, das so eine Montage am Grund hängen bleibt und schon sind 12 Euro versenkt#q.



Mensch du kennst noch die Columbus - Eier. Das waren noch Zeiten wo was richtig GUTES aus der Köderschmiede von Wundrach kam.
Zum Glück habe ich noch einen guten Bestand. Verlieren möchte ich davon keinen. Sind auch ein Andenken an Günter.
Die letzten 3 Wochen habe ich nur eine Kugel und einen Pilker versenkt - aber das war auch schon anders.
Wenn du den Köder aber direkt am Boot führst, so müsste es klappen. Nur nicht in die Abdrift legen - deshalb lieber schwerer fischen.#h


----------



## Der Goldaal (8. September 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*

@ljbasti82

Naja basti auch auf LangeLand dürfte es noch etwas früh für die Brandung sein. Da bist Du mindestens einen Monat zu früh denke ich.
Und nach einen Versuch aufgeben gildet  nicht.


----------



## micha24 (8. September 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*

"Hab ein bisschen "Schiess" davor, das so eine Montage am Grund hängen bleibt und schon sind 12 Euro versenkt"
die meisten hänger konnte man gestern gegenüber von dagli bugsen   beim fischer für 2 eur kaufen (über 200?) habe selber einen kieler blitz gekauft ,
zu den fängen es war sehr schwierig letzte woche zu angeln rund ums spodsbjerg es war alles mit voll mit netzen zugestellt ( selbst mitten im bermuda dreick stand eins)


----------



## LjBasti.82 (8. September 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*

@Goldaal.

Da könntest du schon recht haben. Aber wenn man mit Freundin fährt will sie ja auch warm haben, sonst hab ich sie fürs Meeresangeln für immer vergrault 
Ich beschwer mich ja nicht ;-)

Geb nur das wieder was mir bei Torben Hansen in Bagenkop gesagt wurde.

Hab nun ne relativ gängige Stelle gefunden auch jetzt schon von der Brandung am Badestrand von Bagenkop.

Dovns Klint scheint zwar auch sehr gut zu sein, nur bekommt man dort gern mal Hänger. Hab nun auch gut und gerne schon 15€ versenkt aber jeder Angler wird mir recht geben. Sowas gehört halt dazu. Dafür hab ich am Strand vor Vesteregn nen kleinen Meerforellenwobbi gefunden. Hat alles seinen Grund ;-)

Ich wünsch auf jeden Fall allen, die noch hierher fahren und schon hier sind viel Erfolg 

Basti


----------



## MS aus G (8. September 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*

Hallo liebe Boardies!

Hab glaub ich alle Beiträge für dieses Jahr gelesen. Super gute Beiträge! Allen bei denen es nicht so gut gelaufen ist wünsch ich in Zukunft bessere Fänge.
Nun zu mir. Ich bin 43 Jahre alt, komme aus dem wunderschönen Nordhessen, angele auf alles was Flossen hat (außer Karpfen) und war seid 1991 ca 30 mal auf der Insel. Immer mit mehreren Personen und was soll man sagen es war eig. immer genial, auch wenn nicht immer gut gefangen wurde. Die Leute und Gäste auf der Insel sind uns gegenüber immer korrekt und freundlich gewesen. Ich kann eig. nur positives aus Langeland berichten.
Da ich immer im Frühjahr oder Herbst fahren, bin ich jedoch zu einem Flachwasserdorschangler mutiert. Von ca 5m bis 15m hab ich eig. zu den Jahreszeiten immer meinen Dorsch überlistet. Dieses Jahr geht's auch noch 2x eine Woche auf die Insel.
Allen die Oben sind wünsch ich viel Petri Heil.

Gruß Mario


----------



## Nxr Mxxrxsxnglxr (9. September 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*



MS aus G schrieb:


> Hallo liebe Boardies!
> 
> Hab glaub ich alle Beiträge für dieses Jahr gelesen. Super gute Beiträge! Allen bei denen es nicht so gut gelaufen ist wünsch ich in Zukunft bessere Fänge.
> Nun zu mir. Ich bin 43 Jahre alt, komme aus dem wunderschönen Nordhessen, angele auf alles was Flossen hat (außer Karpfen) und war seid 1991 ca 30 mal auf der Insel. Immer mit mehreren Personen und was soll man sagen es war eig. immer genial, auch wenn nicht immer gut gefangen wurde. Die Leute und Gäste auf der Insel sind uns gegenüber immer korrekt und freundlich gewesen. Ich kann eig. nur positives aus Langeland berichten.
> ...


Hallo Mario 
Bin im Okt. wieder oben .  Fahre von Bagenkop raus ist mein beliebtestes Revier ,Keldsnor Fyr ,Langelandsfort , bei bestimmten Wind &Strömungsverhältnisen schön ins Belt treiben lassen , alles im 5bis 10m Bereich ,kleine Pilks  .zum Plattfischangeln rechts raus Richtung Aerö. Mit Genehmigung eines Gutsbesitzers( Nur durch einen guten Bekannten Vermittelt mit viel guten Zuredens) über dessen Privatvej Heden 50m vom Ufer ist bis7m Wassertiefe Brandungsangeln#: .Evtl. sieht man sich ja mal . Gruß aus Hofgeismar Rudolf


----------



## MS aus G (9. September 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*

Hallo Rudolf

Erste Tour ist vom 26.10. auch Bagenkop. Zweite Tour vom 08.11. von Fredmose aus. Das ist unser liebstes Revier. Fangen meist auf kleines Gummi mit Seeringler garniert oder Meerforellenblinker bis 30gr. 
Wann bist du oben?
Gruß aus Gieselwerder (das ist das G^^)
Mario


----------



## Nxr Mxxrxsxnglxr (9. September 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*



MS aus G schrieb:


> Hallo Rudolf
> 
> Erste Tour ist vom 26.10. auch Bagenkop. Zweite Tour vom 08.11. von Fredmose aus. Das ist unser liebstes Revier. Fangen meist auf kleines Gummi mit Seeringler garniert oder Meerforellenblinker bis 30gr.
> Wann bist du oben?
> ...


Hallo Mario 
Fahre seit1987 nach LL  Früher bei Hessen oder Deutschen Meisterschaften bis zu 5 mal pro Jahr.
Bin im August 3 Wochen oben gewesen. Ist einfach nur Gut gewesen zwar als Badeurlaub geplant aber Ruten kamen auch nicht zu kurz eine Woche ist fangmäßig nicht so Gut gewesen#d  aber sonst Gut. Bin vom 19bis 26.10 oben .. Ihr fahrt nochmal am 08.11. Wo hast du da gebucht ? bei Torben oder Haus und Boot? Mit wieviel Leuten seit Ihr unterwegs? Man könnte ja evtl. mal eine Tour zum gleichen Zeitpunkt planen um einen Kutter in Vollcharter zu nehmen;+. Ich habe gute freundschaftliche Beziehungen zu einen Kuttereigner.Bist du bei Facebook? Du kannst in meinen Profil meinen Lieblingskutter sehen . 
Gruß aus HOG - Hümme  Rudolf


----------



## MS aus G (9. September 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*

Hallo Rudolf
Buche immer bei Torben. Erste Tour sind wir 4 Personen, zweite Tour sind wir 7 Personen. Facebook nicht. Kutter ist leider nicht so unser Ding, aber kann sich ja mal ändern. Waren in den ganzen Jahren erst einmal mit dem Bagenkopkutter draussen, fang war gut, und zwei mal glaub März´96, wo noch alles voll Eis war von Tars, hat Torben organisiert, da wir unsere Boote nicht nutzen konnten. War aber auch gut. Sind ja auch nur kleinere Kutter mit max. 12-15 Personen. Kein Vergleich zu den 50 Personenfrachtern aus Deutschland.
Buchst du Privat oder auch über Vermieter? Wir lösen Dich dann in Bagenkop ab. Lass uns aber noch ein Paar Flossen über!!!

Gruß Mario


----------



## Nxr Mxxrxsxnglxr (9. September 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*



MS aus G schrieb:


> Hallo Rudolf
> Buche immer bei Torben. Erste Tour sind wir 4 Personen, zweite Tour sind wir 7 Personen. Facebook nicht. Kutter ist leider nicht so unser Ding, aber kann sich ja mal ändern. Waren in den ganzen Jahren erst einmal mit dem Bagenkopkutter draussen, fang war gut, und zwei mal glaub März´96, wo noch alles voll Eis war von Tars, hat Torben organisiert, da wir unsere Boote nicht nutzen konnten. War aber auch gut. Sind ja auch nur kleinere Kutter mit max. 12-15 Personen. Kein Vergleich zu den 50 Personenfrachtern aus Deutschland.
> Buchst du Privat oder auch über Vermieter? Wir lösen Dich dann in Bagenkop ab. Lass uns aber noch ein Paar Flossen über!!!
> 
> Gruß Mario


Hallo Mario
Ich fahre gemischt 60% Kutter 40%"" Mön 27"" ist 8,90m lang 2,80m Breit Kajüte &Klo. und bei Ententeich Uttern 5,60 oder Raider 18 Der Wind bestimmt .Buche Privat meistens aber über Novasol. Bei den Häusern erwarte ich einen gewissen Standart . Kutter oder Großboot hat den Vorteil Sa. Gerödel einladen Fr. ausladen. Bequemlichkeit hat seinen Preis. Brandungsangeln in den letzten Jahren etwas vernachlässigt obwohl ich zu Wettkampfzeiten da Top Ergebnisse Hessenmeister , Deutshe öfters Gefischt:m , Schur Cup. etc.:m Bestes Brandungsergebniss in LL 17bis 1Uhr  46 Dorsche cm 19 Platte cm 200Wattis verballert. Heute noch ca100m Wurfweite (Multi) Die Multi werfe ich auch Nachts.  Boot auch Nur Multi alles ABU .Pilker Kieler Pilk schlanke Form mit den Glasaugen das Original nicht die 3 Nachahmer.Bei Pilkrute wähle ich zwischen 6 DAM Ruten Hypron grüne Serie 20J#6 Alt oder 5 DAM X Kev Carbon ebenfals grüne Serie #6genauso alt aber 1a Gepflegt und zu jeder Rute 2 Ersatzspitzen. Die rollen Abu 6500 C§ Syncro  oder 7000 C3 Syncro Schweres Naturköderangeln die 10000 C2 Ich werde evtl, im Dez. nochmal eine Woche vom Kutter machen wenn mein Freund mit den Kahn rausfährt
Genug geschrieben ,bin schon wieder total Heiß Beinefertig Gruß Rudolf


----------



## MS aus G (9. September 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*

Hallo Rudolf
Sind alles nicht unsere Gewichtsklassen kleiner, leichter, besser und bringt mehr Spaß. Und auf kleines Gummi mit Ringler kannst auch schöne Platte fangen, die nicht durchsichtig sind.
Ruten bis 100gr reichen uns. Was auch gut geht ist Schleppen mit 40-50gr zwischen 6-10m tiefe, immer gegen die Strömung das ist wichtig!
Noch 6 Wochen omg. so lange noch. Achso Brandungsangeln mag ich nicht so sehr, da, meine Meinung, zu viele Dorsche verangelt werden.

Gruß Mario


----------



## carlsberg (10. September 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*

Hi kleiner Zwischenbericht.  Gestern Wind aus Ost mit 5 . Heute Dauerregen und Wind aus West mit 6. Gegen morgen soll der wind auf 4 runter gehen dan dürfte es klappen. Die Strömung sieht auch sehr viel versprechend aus .
Dann werden wir den Dorschen mal auf den Zahn fühlen.


----------



## sunny (10. September 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*

Moin Männers, geht schon was in der Brandung? Wir wollen evtl. am 20./21.09. mal antesten. Bin für jeden Tipp dankbar.


----------



## captain73 (10. September 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*

Hallo Boardies,

wir sind wieder mit unserer Truppe ab dem 21. Sep. auf der Insel schlechthin.
Kann mir jemand sagen wie es um den dorsch im Moment bestellt ist. In welchen Tiefen und mit welchen Gewichten hat man Erfolg?
Platte sollten eigentlich immer gehen.
Haben in diesem Jahr zwei Neulinge an Bord und sehen es von daher nicht ganz so eng
Wer ist denn zu dieser Zeit am Hafen von Spodsbjerg anzutreffen für einen kleinen small talk?

VG Captain

P.S.: Rudolf aus Hümme, Mario aus Gieselwerder... ich fühle mich als Gottsbürener umzingelt


----------



## Nxr Mxxrxsxnglxr (11. September 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*



captain73 schrieb:


> Hallo Boardies,
> 
> wir sind wieder mit unserer Truppe ab dem 21. Sep. auf der Insel schlechthin.
> Kann mir jemand sagen wie es um den dorsch im Moment bestellt ist. In welchen Tiefen und mit welchen Gewichten hat man Erfolg?
> ...


Hallo Captain
Nicht umzingelt,sondern Gut aufgehoben:q Es werden immer mehr Nordhessen :vik:Hombressen ist auch Stark (Gruß an Sigi Haider in der Reha  #h) Bin obwohl erst wieder 3Wochen zu Hause#q schon wieder ganz Heiß. 19 .10  und die ersten beiden Wochen im Dez.#::zGruß nach Gottsbüren  Rudolf


----------



## Nxr Mxxrxsxnglxr (11. September 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*



MS aus G schrieb:


> Hallo Rudolf
> Sind alles nicht unsere Gewichtsklassen kleiner, leichter, besser und bringt mehr Spaß. Und auf kleines Gummi mit Ringler kannst auch schöne Platte fangen, die nicht durchsichtig sind.
> Ruten bis 100gr reichen uns. Was auch gut geht ist Schleppen mit 40-50gr zwischen 6-10m tiefe, immer gegen die Strömung das ist wichtig!
> Noch 6 Wochen omg. so lange noch. Achso Brandungsangeln mag ich nicht so sehr, da, meine Meinung, zu viele Dorsche verangelt werden.
> ...


Hallo Mario
Gewichtsklassen? Ich habe von 40bis 80g bis 250- 1000g alles dabei (13Ruten)
Von 28g Meerforellenblinker bis 2kg kugeln decke Ich mit denMultis alles ab. Fische bevorzugt die Aufdrift wo Werfen angesagt ist .und einen60g Kieler Pilk Wefe ich mit der Ambassadeur 6500C3 Syncro 70-80m vom Boot aus. Wie schon öfters Erwähnt liegt mein Lieblingswasser zwischen 4-10m . Brandung  Dorsche verangeln ? Ist mir noch nicht gelungen . Ich stehe bei meinen Ruten und lasse den Fisch keine halbe Std Zeit um den Köder bis zum Arsch zu schlucken . Richtiges Brandungsfischen ist ein knallharter Job. Und Gefühlvoller wie mit einer Multi kannst du mit keiner anderen Rolle Fischen Egal wo. Ebenso die Wurfeigenschaften.
Habe eine schöne Zeit auf der Insel Gruß Rudolf#h


----------



## MS aus G (11. September 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*

Hi Nordhessen
Hab gar nicht gewusst, dass aus unserer Region so viele auf der Insel "zu Hause" sind. 
@ Captain hoffe das Du noch Infos der Boardies bekommst, die grade Oben sind. Ich fahre ja erst ende Oktober und löse den Rudolf in Bagenkop ab. Wünsche dir aber schon jetzt guten Wind und natürlich gute Fänge!!!
@ Rudolf Du überlässt ja nichts dem Zufall (13 Ruten), das mit den schweren Gewichten soll jeder machen wie er will, für mich ist das nichts, die Dorsche sollten ja auch noch eine Chance haben.^^ Für mich bringt das leichte Angeln mehr Spass, und das ist für mich das wichtigste. 
Liebe Grüsse an alle Mario


----------



## Multe (11. September 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*

hier war ich einen Tag.
http://www.simonsputandtake.dk/
Das ist der beste P&T den ich je gesehen habe. Ist halt etwas weit von LL weg. Aber....was solls.


----------



## Nxr Mxxrxsxnglxr (11. September 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*



Multe schrieb:


> hier war ich einen Tag.
> http://www.simonsputandtake.dk/
> Das ist der beste P&T den ich je gesehen habe. Ist halt etwas weit von LL weg. Aber....was solls.


Hallo Multe 
Glückwunsch zu solch einer 5,5kg Forelle |schild-g.Da gribbeln einen die Finger   
Gruß Rudolf


----------



## VarelerJoerg (11. September 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*

Hallo,
das Wetter für LL sieht ja aktuell ab Sonntag nicht so rosig aus. Teilweise Windstärken 7-8, so ein Mist.#d#d Endlich die lang ersehnte Woche auf LL mit angemietetem Boot und jetzt sieht es so aus, dass ich eher ein Surfbrett als eine Angel mitnehmen soll#q


----------



## Multe (11. September 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*

Hej Rudolf, das war noch keine von den GROßEN. Da schwimmen Teile bis  über 10kg rum #d - und man *sieht* die auch noch in dem glasklarem Wasser;+.  Ich habe mit meiner GoPro da einige U - Wasseraufnahmen gemacht  -  wie im  Aquarium. Nur fangen lassen sich die Teile sehr schwer.


----------



## Sauerstoffklau (11. September 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*

Auch mal ein kleiner Zwischenbericht meinerseits in Sachen 1.mal Langeland: wie carlsberg schon geschrieben hat, echt schwerer Wochenstart bzgl. Wetter. Leider hatten wir in 4 Tagen gerade mal 2 Babydorsche und ein paar Platten. Suchen suchen suchen... So sieht's auch bei vielen anderen aus ... Wirklich ernüchternd


----------



## Multe (11. September 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*

Was mich immer wieder wundert, das die Holländer richtig gut fangen;+#d#d#d;+  auch die letzten Tage : Ich stehe mit einigen in Vebindung und die haben täglich richtig dicke Dorsche - auch wenn keine Strömung ist


----------



## heinzi (11. September 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*



Multe schrieb:


> Was mich immer wieder wundert, das die Holländer richtig gut fangen;+#d#d#d;+  auch die letzten Tage : Ich stehe mit einigen in Vebindung und die haben täglich richtig dicke Dorsche - auch wenn keine Strömung ist



Jau Walter, das habe ich mich auch gefragt wie die Jungs das machen. ;+ 
Was soll`s, nach LL ist vor LL. Nächstes Jahr versuchen wir es wieder|supergri . 
vielleicht sehen wir uns ja nächstes Jahr und dann kannst Du mir zeigen wo die Dorsche sind:vik:. Weißt Du schon wann Du in 2014 auf LL bist?
Gruß
Heinz


----------



## Nxr Mxxrxsxnglxr (11. September 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*



Multe schrieb:


> Was mich immer wieder wundert, das die Holländer richtig gut fangen;+#d#d#d;+  auch die letzten Tage : Ich stehe mit einigen in Vebindung und die haben täglich richtig dicke Dorsche - auch wenn keine Strömung ist


Hallo Multe 
Das mit den Forellen ist ja Wahnsin. Die Holländer wissen wo Sie hinmüssen .  Jeder Tag ist ein Angeltag|kopfkrat Aber nicht jeder ist ein Fangtag. Man braucht auch auf Langeland ein paar Jahre um Erfahrung zu sammeln|krach: und damit auch Gut zu Fangen.""#: Fisch ist reichlich da"" Früher ist Brandung mein Favorit gewesen Seit ca. 15 jahren dominiert das Boot 
allen die oben sind viel Fisch Spaß & Fun:m
Gruß Rudolf


----------



## Multe (11. September 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*

Hej Rudolf, früher war ich auch begeisteter Brandungsangler und war jedes Jahr beim Schuur - Cup als geladener Gast immer erfolgreich mit dabei. Als Uwe nicht mehr weitermachte stieg ich dann auch immer mehr aufs Bootsangeln um.
War aber eine sehr schöne Zeit und viele gute Kontakte habe ich heute noch.


----------



## MS aus G (12. September 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*

Hi Alle
Keine Wasserstandsmeldungen mehr von der Insel. Wie schaut es aus? Oder macht Ihr alle bis nach Mitternacht Fische sauber? Was macht der Wind? 
@Multe das sind doch keine Forellen, das sind "Monster mit Flossen". Tolles Bild.
@Rudolf schöner Fang!!! Langsam geht das kribbeln auch bei uns los. Mein Bruder macht sich sogar noch mehr nen Kopf wie ich.

Liebe Grüsse Mario


----------



## Multe (12. September 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*

@heinzi, schau mal hier. Da findest du den Link und alle Infos.

http://www.zebco-europe.biz/de/news...co-gummikoeder-rockt-vor-langeland/?tx_ttnews[day]=28&cHash=addb82b31e7ea558c5b708548c6957ae
dann bin ich noch die letzte Woche im März und die erste Aprilwoche auf LL.
Gruß Walter


----------



## heinzi (12. September 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*



Multe schrieb:


> @heinzi, schau mal hier. Da findest du den Link und alle Infos.
> 
> http://www.zebco-europe.biz/de/news...co-gummikoeder-rockt-vor-langeland/?tx_ttnews[day]=28&cHash=addb82b31e7ea558c5b708548c6957ae
> dann bin ich noch die letzte Woche im März und die erste Aprilwoche auf LL.
> Gruß Walter



Hi Walter,
Danke für die Info. Gestern war ich noch bei IBI auf der Seite und habe es nicht gefunden.#d
Jetzt kann die Planung los gehen.:vik:


----------



## Nick*Rivers (12. September 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*

Hallo werte Langelandfreunde,
nächste Woche (-7Tage) geht es wieder los. Zum dritten mal in diesem Jahr:q
Wir wollen in der Woche gezielt Schleppen(2 Downrigger 4 Sideplaner usw) und in der Pausenzeit gezielt auf Steinbutt unser Glück versuchen. Hat jemand Erfahrung mit Steinbutt? Ich will nicht eure heiligen GPS Daten haben(oder doch|rolleyes), sondern "nur" den ein oder anderen Anfängertip was Montagen, Ankern oder Driften,Köder usw. angeht. 
War einer von euch schon einmal mit Downriggern im Langelandbeld unterwegs? Spricht etwas dagegen, da ich fast keine Informationen über Trolling + Langeland finden kann?
Herzlichen Dank für eure Infos. Die geheimen Steinbutt Hotspot GPS Daten könnt Ihr mir auch gerne via PN senden


----------



## MS aus G (12. September 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*

Hi Nick.
Diese Trollingdampfer mag ich zwar nicht so gerne, aber jedem das seine!
Was wollt Ihr denn damit eig. fangen vor Langeland? Und dann auch noch Steinbutt!?! Nur die Creme de la Creme.^^ Da gibt´s woanders glaub bessere Hotspots als auf LL. Ich glaub Steinbutt nicht unter 12-15m aber wo? Keine Ahnung
Liebe Grüsse Mario
PS multe weis bestimmt MEER.


----------



## sunny (13. September 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*



sunny schrieb:


> Moin Männers, geht schon was in der Brandung? Wir wollen evtl. am 20./21.09. mal antesten. Bin für jeden Tipp dankbar.



Geht auf LL denn keiner in die Brandung oder ist da noch tote Hose?


----------



## Stulle (13. September 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*

die erfahrung sagt mir "beides"#c


----------



## Nick*Rivers (13. September 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*



MS aus G schrieb:


> Hi Nick.
> Diese Trollingdampfer mag ich zwar nicht so gerne, aber jedem das seine!
> Was wollt Ihr denn damit eig. fangen vor Langeland? Und dann auch noch Steinbutt!?! Nur die Creme de la Creme.^^ Da gibt´s woanders glaub bessere Hotspots als auf LL. Ich glaub Steinbutt nicht unter 12-15m aber wo? Keine Ahnung
> Liebe Grüsse Mario
> PS multe weis bestimmt MEER.




Moin Mario,

ich finde Trolling ist eine (meist) entspannte Abwechslung, wenn genug Leute(3 ist optimal) an Board sind. Was wir fangen wollen, tja....jedenfalls nicht nur Dorsche. Mefo, Makrele,usw. Obwohl gerade die Dorsche in ordentlichen Größen,aber das ist eine andere Geschichte. 
PS Ich weiß das es hier eine Menge "wissender" Leute gibt, aber es ist nicht meine Art Leute direkt nach Infos zu fragen/nerven.Wer hilft, der hilft. Noch 6Tage!!!!


----------



## sandre (13. September 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*

Hi Walter,
der Phobetor sieht ja echt urig aus. Spielt sicherlich sehr lebhaft in der Strömung. Schon Hammer, auf was Fische alles beissen. Setzt Du ihn das ganze Jahr ein oder gibt es Unterschiede?

Gruß Ron


----------



## MS aus G (13. September 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*

Hi Nick
Ich war schon ca. 30 mal auf LL und habe im Süden noch kein Trollingboot gesichtet (zum Glück) meine Meinung). Ich schleppe selber manchmal mit (einer Angel in der Hand) auf Dorsch. Hab auch noch nicht gehört, dass sich Trolling vor LL lohnen soll. (Lachse oder riesengroße Mefos) und spezielle Steinbuttangler kenne ich (leider) auch nicht.
Wünsche dir trotzdem viel Erfolg und Petri Heil

Grüsse Mario


----------



## Multe (14. September 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*



sandre schrieb:


> Hi Walter,
> der Phobetor sieht ja echt urig aus. Spielt sicherlich sehr lebhaft in der Strömung. Schon Hammer, auf was Fische alles beissen. Setzt Du ihn das ganze Jahr ein oder gibt es Unterschiede?
> 
> Gruß Ron



hej Ron, den fische ich das ganze Jahr über. Aber nicht nur den Phobetor sondern noch viele andere von den "Flatterdingern". Die bekommst du aber leider nicht in Deutschland.
Gruß Walter


----------



## sandre (14. September 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*

Danke Walter für die Info. Da muß ich dann mal schauen und evtl. Alternativen ausprobieren nächstes Jahr.

Gruß Ron


----------



## Sauerstoffklau (15. September 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*

So, nun ist die ganze Woche rum und wir sind wieder im Saarland gelandet. Hier unser Feedback #h:

Leider bleibt meine Resonanz negativ, was die Fänge angeht.

Gerade mal 1 einziger maßiger Dorsch von 60cm ... gefangen im Bermudadreieck
aber auch untermaßige nicht in Massen, insgesamt 5 Dorsche, davon 4 unter 30cm ...#:

Platten liessen sich ganz gut fangen, bei uns mit Wattwürmern zwischen 6-10 Meter Tiefe, mit gelben/orangenen Kugeln auf den gängigen Vorfächern (was ich nicht gedacht hätte, weiße bzw. perlmuttfarbene Kugeln brachten auch in einigen Stunden dazu im Vergleich keinen einzigen Fisch).

Ich weiß nicht, wer die (man muss schon fast sagen sagenumwogenen) Holländer waren, die so gut gefangen haben; wir haben mit schätzungsweise 10 oder 12 verschiedenen Anglergruppen gesprochen am Ende der letzten Woche, auch Holländer ;-), aber keine hatte positive Berichte zu den Dorschfängen.
Gut aber, es kann ja nicht immer laufen, denke ich mir ... 

Den Kontakt mit IBI fanden wir ganz positiv, wenn auch die Boote nicht mehr ganz neu sind, was die Nutzung aber nicht einschränkt. Wundert aber auch nicht, wenn das Boot nicht mal kontrolliert wird, wenn man es zurück gibt und sich zur Selbstreinigung entschieden hat. Hier wird noch auf faires Verhalten der Mieter gesetzt - Angenehme Atmosphäre. 

Gewundert hat uns die Einweisung |clown: Man sollte schonmal ein solches Motorboot gefahren sein, so kurz und knapp wie die Einweisung ausfällt.

Wir hatten ein einfaches offenes Boot mit Steuerstand, 30 PS (Uttern 490). Nachdem wir so eins auch in Norwegen hatten dachte ich eigentlich dass es ausreichend wäre; aber nach dieser Woche auf der Ostsee sind wir belehrt worden. Die Wellen, die bei 6-8m/s Wind waren, gabs in Norwegen selbst bei 20m Wind nicht; bedeutet, dass man auch wenn es nicht regnet, klitschnass wird auf dem Boot |uhoh: wenn es nicht grad Ententeich hat.
Das Echolot auf dem Mitboot hat uns ganz und gar nicht überzeugt; außer für Tiefenangaben und Navigation war dieses für uns nicht zu gebrauchen ... 

Ein Tag sind wir nach Rudkobing in den Hafen neben der Fähranlegerstelle geflüchtet, dort gabs zwischen viel zu vielen Krabben auch mal ein paar Plattfische und nen kleinen Dorsch. 

Zwischendurch haben wir immer und überall Schweinswale beobachten können - schöne Abwechslung aufm Boot.

Alles in allem leider nicht der erwünschte Urlaub, bei den Wochen des Mitlesens hier im Forum war die Erwartung auf Dorsch eben doch etwas höher.

Wird wohl, aufgrund der langen Anreise für uns, doch keine Alternative zu den Norwegentouren. Werd die tage vielleicht nochn paar Bilder einstellen, wenn sie aufm Rechner sind.

Allen andern, die jetzt noch auf die Insel kommen etwas mehr Glück und vor allem gutes Wetter; sah für die Woche jetzt nicht so toll aus, was die Vorhersage anging.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 7531 (15. September 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*

Langeland wird auch total überbewertet finde ich.Zum Brandungsangeln, Spinnfischen komme ich gerne auf die Insel.Bootsangeln allerdings mache ich lieber bei mir zuhause.


----------



## Paul12345 (15. September 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*

Moin, hab da mal ein paar fragen zum brandungsangeln im Dezember in langeland. Bin recht neu auf dem Gebiet, war im Sommer in havide Sande, auch ganz gut gefangen hauptsächlich Platten und Aal. Ich habe im Internet verschiedene aussagen übers brandungsangeln im Winter gelesen, macht es überhaupt Sinn oder fängt man da eh kaum ? Auch Dorsch auf Grund vom Strand? Oder braucht man da ein Boot wenn es das Wetter zulässt? Welche stellen und wie weit vom Strand stehen die Platten oder Dorsche im Winter ? Kann man sich Wattwürmer selber fangen dort?  Freu mich über Ratschläge und Tipps habe wie gesagt wenig Erfahrung in der Brandung. Danke schon mal ! Grüße aus HH


----------



## VarelerJoerg (15. September 2013)

Sind jetzt seit gestern auf LL. Gestern ab 14 Uhr gleich mit Boot raus. Dorsch nur ein kleiner im Fahrwasser beim gelben Turm Nähe Spodsberg. Heute wieder 8 Stunden draußen. Dorsch ging gar nicht. Egal ob 20 oder 55 Meter. Platten im Bereich von 8-15 Meter. Aber bei drei Leuten auch nur insgesamt 12 Mittelprächtige. Alles südlich von Spodsberg. Hoffen es wird die nächsten Tage noch besser. Hat jemand einen Tip für uns?


----------



## Greenhorn (15. September 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*



matze2004 schrieb:


> Langeland wird auch total überbewertet finde ich.Zum Brandungsangeln, Spinnfischen komme ich gerne auf die Insel.Bootsangeln allerdings mache ich lieber bei mir zuhause.



Mach das man mal, denn da kennst Du Dich wohl gut aus.Könnte schliesslich auch alles was mit Revierkenntnis zu tun haben. Ich war zwischen 2006 u 2009 von Fynshav los und hab so schlecht gefangen, dass ich dachte, dass dort das Senfgas ausgelaufen ist. ;-)  Sowohl mit der Nana als auch vom Kleinboot. Lag aber vielleicht auch z.T. an meiner Revierkenntnis.


----------



## bombe220488 (15. September 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*



VarelerJoerg schrieb:


> Sind jetzt seit gestern auf LL. Gestern ab 14 Uhr gleich mit Boot raus. Dorsch nur ein kleiner im Fahrwasser beim gelben Turm Nähe Spodsberg. Heute wieder 8 Stunden draußen. Dorsch ging gar nicht. Egal ob 20 oder 55 Meter. Platten im Bereich von 8-15 Meter. Aber bei drei Leuten auch nur insgesamt 12 Mittelprächtige. Alles südlich von Spodsberg. Hoffen es wird die nächsten Tage noch besser. Hat jemand einen Tip für uns?




Vielleicht mal flacher auf Dorsch probieren?
Ich verstehe nicht warum viele leute immer nur die aller größten Tiefen anvisieren, der Dorsch frisst. Also ist er dort wo er Nahrung findet, die jetzt bei sinkenden Temperaturen nicht zwangsläufig in 50m tiefe in irgendwelchen Fahrrinnen liegt. Aus anderen Ostseebereichen hört man von fängen zwischen 14-18m. Das muss nicht besser sein aber ein Versuch denk ich mal Wert. Ich war im Juni auf LL und wir haben Dorsche bis 5 Kilo in 5metern Wassertiefe gefangen... Nur als Beispiel, 5m wird jetzt zu flach sein ;-)

das soll kein persönlicher angriff sein, ich hatte in meinem Urlaub nur auch solch Spezis dabei die 15sm fahren wollten um endlich in der Fahrrinne angeln zu können, wobei es direkt vor der Haustür genügend Dorsch gab.

Zum Revier...angefangen habe ich mit dem Dorschangeln in Fynshav vom Mietboot... vollkommen planlos umher geirrt und in 2 Jahren kaum ne Handvoll Dorsche bekommen.
Dann nach Langeland ausgewichen die Dorschbestände waren zu der Zeit eh sehr besch... Dort mal gut und mal schlecht gefangen aber ich habe ja keinen vergleich zu Fynshav zu der Zeit.
Dieses Jahr war ich in Fynshav und auf Langeland und habe an beiden Orten meine Dorsche gefangen, mit meinem eigenen Boot fahre ich nicht mehr nach Langeland dafür hat es nicht gelohnt die paar 100km mehr zu fahren denn in Fynshav kann man ebenfalls gut fangen vllt sind dort die ganz ganz großen Granaten nicht möglich aber schöne Dorsche gibts auch da :m


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 7531 (15. September 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*

sicher liegt das an der Revierkenntnis.Wobei 2006-2009 war es auch richtig mager mit den Dorschen hier.Aber seit 2 Jahren läufts wieder sehr gut und ist mehr als eine alternative.Und das fischen mit Jigs um 20-30gr macht auch mehr Spass als das gepflüge mit 200gr Jigs,Driftsack und Co.#h

@bombe: zum thema granaten: es wurden diesen Sommer hier etliche Dorsche 80+ gefangen, Ende August 2 Fische 90+


----------



## fischerheinrich (15. September 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*

also wir waren dieses Jahr mal nach ein paar Jahren LL mal wieder auf Als, siehe Bericht in "Fynshav...", sicherlich nicht schlechter als LL.
Wir fahren eigentlich die letzten 15 Jahre einmal pro Jahr für ein paar Tage mit dem Kleinboot auf die Ostsee.
Mein Eindruck ist, egal ob LL oder Als, dass wohl Dorsch da ist, aber nicht ansatzweise so viel, dass das der Durchschnittsangler mit Durchschnittswissen über Technik und vor allem Revier sehr gute Fänge für sich erwarten darf. Manchmal zu gewissen Zeiten läuft es für fast alle gut, meistens nicht.
Das Wissen um die genauen Stellen macht dann den Unterschied, jedenfalls war es bei uns so, dass wenn wir gut gefangen haben, dies fast immer auf sehr begrenztem Raum. Diese Stellen haben wir dann nach langem Suchen gefunden, so wenn wir denn aufgrund des Windes auch rausfahren und suchen konnten... Einmal haben wir auch eine Woche bei Wind über 6 im Ferienhaus gesessen...
Also, nicht zu viel erwarten und den Angeltag geniessen

Grüße


----------



## captain73 (15. September 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*

Hallo Zusammen,

so langsam steigt die Spannung und die Ausrüstung nimmt Formen an|supergri.

Leider sehen die aktuellen Fangmeldungen im Moment nicht so rosig aus. Demzufolge dürftig sind auch die Tips|uhoh: zu den gängigen Tiefen und Ködern/Gewichten.

Ich denke wir werden es wie in den letzten Jahren handhaben und uns auf die Gegebenheiten (Wetter;+) vor Ort variabel einstellen. Wenn es so wird wie im letzten Jahr, haben wir wohl nur eine Chance mit schwereren Gewichten. Alles andere bringt leider nichts. Auch wir kennen noch die schönen Zeiten, (Osterskov) wo wir im Flachwasser mit feinem Geschirr massig Dorsch ziehen konnte.

Leider klappt das in den letzten Jahren nicht so erfolgreich, wie das Fischen in tieferen Gefilden. 

Also wie gesagt, wir starten am Samstag und ich hoffe noch auf den ein oder anderen Beitrag.

@Rudolf/Mario: Grüsse aus dem Reinhardswald#h
@ Mario: Wann gibts mal wieder euer Fischbuffet und gibts noch freie Plätze (4). Gruss auch an Mirko:m

VG Captain


----------



## bombe220488 (15. September 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*



matze2004 schrieb:


> sicher liegt das an der Revierkenntnis.Wobei 2006-2009 war es auch richtig mager mit den Dorschen hier.Aber seit 2 Jahren läufts wieder sehr gut und ist mehr als eine alternative.Und das fischen mit Jigs um 20-30gr macht auch mehr Spass als das gepflüge mit 200gr Jigs,Driftsack und Co.#h
> 
> @bombe: zum thema granaten: es wurden diesen Sommer hier etliche Dorsche 80+ gefangen, Ende August 2 Fische 90+




Sicher Super Fische, doch im LL Belt werden auch immer mal wieder 1,20m Klamotten, Wie nützlich das ist sei mal dahingestellt.

Mir macht ein 70er allemal genug Spaß an  ner 40g Rute und besser verarbeiten lässt er sich vllt noch dazu.

Am besten im Flachen Wasser das macht mehr Spaß als nen Kartoffelsack gegen 2kn Drift zu kurbeln


----------



## Sauerstoffklau (15. September 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*

Noch ne Ergänzung in Sachen Plätze und Gewichte bei uns letzte Woche:
Die ersten 3 Tage war unter 280g ab 30m Tiefe nichts zu machen. Danach wars möglich mit ca. 150g. Bei Ententeich die letzten 2 Tage dann um die 100g

Die Tips und Empfehlungen aus dem Angelführer Langeland mit leichtem Gerät etc. konnte man also getrost vergessen. Nach den Tips hier waren wir aber darauf eingestellt.

Am Anfang haben wir uns auch durchs Flache 10-20m gefischt, später dann durchs Tiefe (Tiefen 20- 50m)

Der Angelführer LL EAN: 9783937868066 beinhaltet viele Koordinaten. Hat uns deswegen auch ganz gut geholfen, kompletiert die Tips der Einheimischen (Angelladen, IBI etc.) 

Hätte übrigens noch einen unversehrten günstig abzugeben


----------



## DasaTeamchef (16. September 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*

Einiges in diesem Trööt ist immer wiederkehrend....der Versuch hier "Als" ins Spiel zu bringen...und die Diskussion um die Bootsvermieter...

Ich denke "Als" ist an anderer Stelle zu lesen....und bei den Bootsvermietern....es gibt keine schlechten (da achten die Dänen Schon drauf)....und es gibt wenig herausragende! Fast immer nutze ich mein eigenes Boot, wenn ich aber eines ab Spodsbjerg miete war und bin ich bei Nikolai BESTENS aufgehoben!

Montag starte ich nun selbst für dann noch 12 Tage und diesmal hab ich bei Nikolai gemietet - und das erst gestern!
Die Fangergebnisse....sind derzeit wohl nicht so berauschend, allerdings finde ich das gar nicht so schlimm, denn:

a) es hält hoffentlich einige der "IchnehmzweiKühltruhenmit" Angler ab

b) es kommen wieder mehr die Dinge zum tragen, die angeln ja auch interessant machen....gucken, reden, probieren, gucken, nachfragen, neues probieren....immer wieder gucken und agieren, und nicht darauf warten das irgendwer irgendwann einen Schwarm Dorsche vorbei schickt.

Auch ich bin immer froh, den einen oder anderen Tipp zu erhalten....und unser lieber Walter (Multe) haut davon auch immer gerne welche raus! Nur ist eben immer nur ein Tipp....und keine Garantie, manchmal ist eben da wo gestern gefangen wurde heute ein "Schneidertreffen"!

Mir fällt da gerade noch ein IMMER wiederkehrendes...ein! Leicht oder schwer fischen...wenn ich mit Angel hinaus fahre, dann will ich auch etwas fangen....und daher gehe ich ganz weit zurück in die Trick- und Spruchkiste:

So leicht wie möglich - so schwer wie nötig!

Wenn ich zum Dorschangeln hinaus fahre.....sind ganz sicher Gewichte (Köpfe, Pilker, Blei) zwischen 30 und 1000 Gramm dabei...und ja....es ist nicht so einfach im harten Strom aus 25 oder mehr Metern Tiefe 1000 Gramm + Fisch mit einer Spinnrolle hoch zu drehen, auch manche Rute zeigt da seine Grenzen, aber eine 2Gang Multi und eine 30lb Rute und es geht ganz easy! Aber jedem das seine.....wenn kaum Strom ist fische ich auch gern mit 30Gramm Jigköpfen - aber wann ist mal wenig Strom....und dann der Fisch in relativ flachem Wasser? Selten! Und ich hab hier ja schon ein paar mal geschrieben, das andere Boote zu mir kamen, weil ich fing....und sie mangels ausreichend Gewicht....nicht an den Fisch kamen. Nach einem Plausch am Hafen hatte Thomas dann immer ein paar Kunden die viel Blei gekauft haben!

Eine Woche noch.....


----------



## MS aus G (16. September 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*

Hallo captain,

ich wünsche euch für eure Fahrt ab Samstag guten Wind und viel Fisch!!!
Tja momentan gehen die Meinungen ja sehr auseinander mit dem Fang. Was, wann, wie, womit,... Ich würde es mal schleppender Weise bei ca. 10m und 2-3km fahrt gegen die Drift versuchen. So mit 40-60gr Jigkopf und großem Twister oder Gummifisch. Hat bei uns immer sehr gut geklappt. Wichtig ist nur gegen die Strömung zu schleppen. Um die Mittagszeit ändert die Strömung meist die Richtung!!! Hoffe es hilft euch evtl. etwas!?! 
Gruß Mario
PS Das Buffet ist bis Karfreitag ausgebucht. Erst wieder nächstes Jahr September. Gruß an Mirko werde ich ausrichten.


----------



## Nxr Mxxrxsxnglxr (16. September 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*



captain73 schrieb:


> Hallo Zusammen,
> 
> so langsam steigt die Spannung und die Ausrüstung nimmt Formen an|supergri.
> 
> ...


Hallo Captain
Du hast Superfangwetter#: nächste Woche laut Wetterberichthttp://www.wetter.com/wetter_aktuell/wettervorhersage/wettervorhersage_details/?d=2&id=DK0FY0007&s=0  Siehe 16 Tagetrend. Wenn du von unten rausfährst achte drauf ob du die Long Island siehst. Denis der junge Kaitän (Sohn von Allan) FÄNGT IMMER :vik: Hat sich rumgesprochen das Boot ist fast immer ausgebucht . Gehe in seine Linie , speichere mit GPS die Daten ,mache es 2-3Tage und du hast einige Hot Spots .oder Buche die Abendtour 14-22 Uhr. Die Dämmerungsdorsche sind der Hammer. Habe im Okt. von meinen Angelwochen eine ganze Woche Abends gebucht.:q . Muß ich schweren Herzens auf die Brandung verzichten #d Im Dez. fährt Er bei guten Tagen auch . Wrackdorsche #6#6#6. Jeder muß seinen Weg für sich finden . Eins verbindet uns alle ie Liebe zur Insel und zum Fischen damit Verbunden ist Zufriedenheit und Ruhe .|rolleyes   Hoffe du bekommst viel Fisch und eine gute Rückfahrt . Gruß aus Hümme Rudolf      Noch 22Tage#q


----------



## 30mike (16. September 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*

Moin,
mal ne Frage, eine Bekannte kam gestern Von LL wieder, Sie erzählte mir das 800 Flüchtlinge auf der Insel untergebracht wären, auch in Ferienhäusern, stimmt das ??
Gruß
Sam


----------



## Multe (16. September 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*



30mike schrieb:


> Moin,
> mal ne Frage, eine Bekannte kam gestern Von LL wieder, Sie erzählte mir das 800 Flüchtlinge auf der Insel untergebracht wären, auch in Ferienhäusern, stimmt das ??
> Gruß
> Sam



nein, das stimmt nicht so ganz. Es war einmal im Gespräch 800 Asylanten aufzunehmen, doch die Zahl wurde auf 700 begrenzt. Ob es jedoch überhaupt soviel werden wurde aber von einigen Politikern bezweifelt. Sie sollen auch nicht in Ferienhäusern untergebracht werden, sondern im Asylcenter Holmegaard, das es ja schon etliche Jahre gibt. Holmegaard liegt kurz vor Bagenkop.


----------



## Nxr Mxxrxsxnglxr (16. September 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*



Multe schrieb:


> nein, das stimmt nicht so ganz. Es war einmal im Gespräch 800 Asylanten aufzunehmen, doch die Zahl wurde auf 700 begrenzt. Ob es jedoch überhaupt soviel werden wurde aber von einigen Politikern bezweifelt. Sie sollen auch nicht in Ferienhäusern untergebracht werden, sondern im Asylcenter Holmegaard, das es ja schon etliche Jahre gibt. Holmegaard liegt kurz vor Bagenkop.


Hallo Multe
Holmegaard stimmt. Ältere Ferienhäuser auch . In Humble jede Menge . In Rudköbing auch einige sowie in Lohhals. In Bagenkop bin Ich von Kids angebettelt worden. Da Ich das aber von Kassel Her kenne habe ich demendsprechend Reagiert. Am Strand von Ristinge (Hasselbjerg) ca 15 Jugendliche die richtig Bambuhle mit Lagerfeuer am Tage etc.gemacht haben. Und eins ist Fakt wir wurden in Vestervej beobachtet Immer dieselben ca18 bis25Jährige mit Fahrrädern. Angelurlaub wenns nicht dreister wird Ja Badesommerurlaub will meine Lebensgefährtin nächstes Jahr evtl auf die Friesischen Inseln oder Sylt ausweichen. Bitte keine falschen Schlüsse ziehen von wegen RECHTS und so . Nur ich kenne Kassels Kriminalitätsstatistik von Personen mit Migrationshintergrund,und die sagt alles. Habe 27 Jahre mein Auto auf LL Nie abgeschlossen jetzt schon.Sollte Ich mich in den Urlauben Okt. & Dez. unwohl fühlen werde Ich mir schweren Herzens ein anderes Revier suchen müssen. Trotzdem allen einen schönen Aufenthalt Gruß Rudolf


----------



## Multe (17. September 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*

In diesem Jahr gab es am 7. September wieder das Dorschfestival in Bagenkop. Zusammen nahmen 32 Angler an der Veranstaltun teil. Gefangen wurden 58 Dorsche im Schnitt zwischen 1,5 - 2,5 kg und 3 Wittlinge. Der schwerste Fisch war ein Dorsch mit 2,96 kg.


----------



## Mr.Drillinger (17. September 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*

|bigeyes....ich bin vom 12.10-19.10 auf LL,es geht hauptsächlich auf Meerforelle,doch wollte ich sicher auch 1-2 Mal auf Dorsch pobieren....doch im Moment scheint es ja echt MAU zu sein....wenn ich das hier so lese.


----------



## carlsberg (17. September 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*

Für  So viele Angler  auch keine grosse ausbeute.  Hat das Festival nur Samstags oder auch sonntags stad  gefunden.


----------



## Multe (17. September 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*



carlsberg schrieb:


> Für  So viele Angler  auch keine grosse ausbeute.  Hat das Festival nur Samstags oder auch sonntags stad  gefunden.


das läuft immer nur Samstags#h


----------



## carlsberg (17. September 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*

Wie sieht es Walter fährst du nochmal mit am 12.10?
Hole dich ab.


----------



## Multe (17. September 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*

würde ich gerne, aber jetzt fangen die Hausmessen an und ich habe auch noch eine Veranstaltung in Holland. So bin ich fast bis Ende des Jahres jedes WE "on Tour".


----------



## angler_hh (18. September 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*

Moin erstmal,
nachdem ich die letzten Seiten gelesen habe steht für mich fest, ich muss nach Langeland und Dorsche fangen. Mitreisende waren schnell gefunden und auch eine Angelwoche Anfang Juni 2014 war schnell ausgemacht. Nun stellt sich die Frage - wo sollen wir unser "Basislager" einrichten?
Ist als Ausgangspunkt Bagenkop oder Spodsbjerg besser geeignet? Boote und Unterkünfte werden ja überall angeboten. Da wir von Langeland keine Ahnung haben, wären wir für jede Anregung und jeden Tipp sehr dankbar. 

Ich freue mich auf eure Info. 
#h angler_hh


----------



## carlsberg (18. September 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*

Hej Angler hh dann bist du ja schon wieder zurück |supergri:m.
Herzlich willkommen im Board.


----------



## carlsberg (18. September 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*

Die meisten von uns hier denke ich, starten von Spodsbjerg aus und mieten sich ein Boot bei Nikolaj .von dort bist du schnell an den entsprechenden Stellen um Dorsche zu fangen. Der Nachteil an Bagenkop sehe ich darin  das man sehr häufig um die SüdsSpitze fahren muss, wenn man dann noch die falschen windverhältnise hat dann ist nicht an rausfahren zu denken.


----------



## Schnueffel (19. September 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*



carlsberg schrieb:


> Die meisten von uns hier denke ich, starten von Spodsbjerg aus und mieten sich ein Boot bei Nikolaj .von dort bist du schnell an den entsprechenden Stellen um Dorsche zu fangen. Der Nachteil an Bagenkop sehe ich darin das man sehr häufig um die SüdsSpitze fahren muss, wenn man dann noch die falschen windverhältnise hat dann ist nicht an rausfahren zu denken.


 Das Teile ich!
Ich war zwar noch nie in Spodsbjerg(Samstag gehts los, das erste mal ), aber war nun 4 Jahre hintereinander in Bagenkop/Bukkemose.
Bei beiden bist du extrem Wetterabhängig. In Bagenkop kommst meist noch nicht mal mehr vernünftig ausm Hafen. Bei Westwind ist Spodsbjerg gut geschützt.
Wir hatten lediglich ein Jahr Glück mit 5 Angeltagen ohne Wind. Die anderen Urlaube fielen leider dem Wind zum Opfer, sprich wir konnten kaum bis gar nicht rausfahren.
Wenn wir allerdings raus kamen, haben wir auch sehr gut gefangen. Gibt ja so einige schöne Stellen da. Aber nun lass ich mich mal von Spodsbjerg überraschen. Ist für mich ja auch Neuland auf Dorsch und Platte #d


----------



## Windelwilli (19. September 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*

Schnueffel, bist Du eine Woche oben oder zwei?


----------



## DasaTeamchef (19. September 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*

@Schnueffel


Platte dürfte überhaupt kein Problem sein....das geht wie geschnitten Brot!

ab Montag bin ich auch dabei......bringe mir reichlich Wattwürmer mit


----------



## Windelwilli (19. September 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*



DasaTeamchef schrieb:


> @Schnueffel
> 
> 
> Platte dürfte überhaupt kein Problem sein....das geht wie geschnitten Brot!
> ...


 
Ich decke mich in Flensburg auch immer reichlich mit Wattis ein. Nur leider halten die ja max. 3 Tage.
Danach muss man dann leider doch auf die vergoldeten Ringler zurück greifen.#c


----------



## Schnueffel (19. September 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*

Bin eine Woche da!
Wattis?
Wollt ich eigentlich nicht kaufen und hab mit Ringlern eigentlich gute Erfahrungen gehabt. Dazu noch Garnelen. Das lief eigentlich ganz gut.

Geht watti besser? Bei uns also Rostocker Gegend geht Ringler auch besser auf Platte.


----------



## Windelwilli (19. September 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*

Ich reise nächste Woche Samstag an.:q
Lass mir ja noch ein paar Flossenträger übrig!:m

Ich hatte bis jetzt eigentlich immer den Eindruck, mit Wattis ein Mü besser zu fangen als mit Ringlern.
Dafür halten sich die Ringler aber auch länger.

Der Grund, mich in Flensburg ordentlich einzudecken ist der Preis.
Bei Thomas in Spodsbjerg kostet ein Handvoll Ringler 7 Euro.
In Flensburg bei Fishermans Partner kostet ein Paket Wattwürmer 10 €, ist aber auch gut das doppelte drin.
Man könnte ja auch selber plümpern. Aber im Urlaub will ich angeln und nicht meine Zeit mit Ködersuche verplempern.


----------



## DasaTeamchef (19. September 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*



Windelwilli schrieb:


> Ich reise nächste Woche Samstag an.:q
> Lass mir ja noch ein paar Flossenträger übrig!:m
> 
> Ich hatte bis jetzt eigentlich immer den Eindruck, mit Wattis ein Mü besser zu fangen als mit Ringlern.
> ...


 


ich zahle 20€ 100 ST


----------



## Windelwilli (19. September 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*



DasaTeamchef schrieb:


> ich zahle 20€ 100 ST


 
Guter Preis! Für Ringler oder Wattis?

Bestimmt von Privat, oder?


----------



## Schnueffel (19. September 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*

Ich achte im urlaub nicht auf geld #d
Ich hab früher auch immer mit wattis geangelt. Aber ne. Die zeiten sind vorbei. Diese geschlabber nervt mich. Wobei nen guter trick ist nen tropfen jod auf den watti. Dann zieht er sich zusammen und wird fester.


----------



## Sauerstoffklau (20. September 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*

Aktuelle Infos zum Preis ... bei Thomas wie schon gesagt wurde, schätzungsweise 15 Ringler, 7 EUR
Wattwürmer gibts nur noch bei dem Fiskeri Laden in Spodsbjerg, hat Thomas nicht mehr im Programm;
kosten 50 Stück 16 Euro


----------



## Schnueffel (20. September 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*

Danke dafür!
15 Ringler, damit komm ich sehr lange aus 
Weiss einer ob auf Platte auch Hering geht?


----------



## Windelwilli (20. September 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*

Die Wattis aus dem Fiskeri Laden in Spodsbjerg (ist doch der ehemalige Ole Dehn-Laden,oder?)hatte ich mir Anfang Juli auch geholt.
Hatten eine wirklich sehr gute Quallität und Größe.

Ich will es jetzt auch mal mit den Tobiasfischchen probieren.
Hatte davon eine Packung gekauft, aber nicht mehr wegen schlechten Wetters zum Einsatz bringen können.
Liegt jetzt im Tiefkühlfach.
Beißt da eigentlich nur Steinbutt und Dorsch drauf oder gehen die "normalen" Platten da auch drauf?


----------



## lsski (20. September 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*

Also vom Boot aus ( wenn man nicht groß werfen muss ) Fischen wir aus Kostengründen mit dem zuerst gefangenem Fisch in Streifen geschnitten.
Scholle und Co macht da kein großes Federlesen was den Köder betrifft.
Und  wer richtig geizig ist fängt die erste Platte mit einem mini Twister!


----------



## Sauerstoffklau (20. September 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*

Wir haben ausschließlich Klieschen und Schollen bekommen auf die Wattwürmer (mit Ausnahme 2er Babydorsche im Rudkobinger Hafen) ... hatten aber auch sonst keine Köder auf Platte im Einsatz.

Leider war nur ungefähr jeder 7. Fisch in einer Größe, die sich rentiert mitzunehmen.


----------



## MS aus G (20. September 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*

Hallo captain 


Sachen gepackt, Haken scharf, Auto vollgetankt,...?
Mit dem Wetter sieht es diese Woche ja gut aus. Hoffe ihr habt eine gute Anreise und fangt so viele Fische, wie ihr euch erhofft. Erwarte nach der Woche aber auch einen feinen Bericht von Dir!!! (hoffentlich nur positives). 
Wünsche Euch und alle die diese Woche auf der Insel sind viel Petri heil und alles Gute.
Gruß  Mario


----------



## Multe (20. September 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*

schaut einmal auf die Seite von roofvisser
http://www.zeevissenlangeland.nl/page/sven-vervloesem-juli-augustus-2013
so müssen Dorsche aussehen.


----------



## captain73 (20. September 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*

So Leute,

gleich wird der Bus gepackt und morgen geht's gen Norden.

Sind schon alle sehr gespannt was so geht. Hauptsache der Wind spielt nicht verrückt|kopfkrat.

Mario: Bericht kommt ganz sicher wenn wir wieder im schönen Reinhardswald sind

Multe: Die Seite ist echt Spitze und gibt jede Menge Tips wieder

Bin dann mal weg

Bis dahin

Captain:m


----------



## heinzi (20. September 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*



Multe schrieb:


> schaut einmal auf die Seite von roofvisser
> http://www.zeevissenlangeland.nl/page/sven-vervloesem-juli-augustus-2013
> so müssen Dorsche aussehen.



..bei uns sah es genauso aus, bis auf die Dorsche:m


----------



## roofvisser (20. September 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*



Multe schrieb:


> schaut einmal auf die Seite von roofvisser
> http://www.zeevissenlangeland.nl/page/sven-vervloesem-juli-augustus-2013
> so müssen Dorsche aussehen.


Sven ist ein sehr guter angler! #6
hat auch das NKS gewonnen (angeln auf zander)


----------



## Schnueffel (20. September 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*

Unsere fähre geht morgen früh um sechs los. Auto ist gepackt. Langeland wir kommen!


----------



## Kunde (21. September 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*



Multe schrieb:


> schaut einmal auf die Seite von roofvisser
> http://www.zeevissenlangeland.nl/page/sven-vervloesem-juli-augustus-2013
> so müssen Dorsche aussehen.


 
sehr schöne fische...
weiß jemand was das im Hintergrund für gelbe ruten sind? könnten das illex xh ruten sein?

gruß kunde


----------



## roofvisser (21. September 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*



Kunde schrieb:


> sehr schöne fische...
> weiß jemand was das im Hintergrund für gelbe ruten sind? könnten das illex xh ruten sein?
> 
> gruß kunde


Illex element rider 250 XH   :m


----------



## Kunde (22. September 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*



roofvisser schrieb:


> Illex element rider 250 XH :m


 

cool. die gleiche rute hatte mein kumpel letztes jahr auch mit auf langeland. an der rute machen die dorsche richtig spaß!:k

gruß kunde


----------



## NaturalBornFisher (22. September 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*

Hallo liebe Langelandfreunde,
heute bei strammer Dünung und viel Wind aus W/NW auf Plattfisch. Am Ende konnten wir immerhin 20 Maßige eintüten. Überwiegend Klieschen, einige Goldbutt, nur zwei Flundern. Dorsch wird zur Zeit wenig gefischt und gefangen, die meisten Boote fischten landnah mit Naturködern. Die Dorsch die wir bei anderen (weit gefahrenen) Anglern gesehen haben, waren im 50er bis 65er-Bereich, sowie einige wenige Makrelen. Ansonsten ein schöner Tag mit  viel Sonne. Mein erster Steinbutt, gefangen auf Heringsfetzen, war ein besonderes Erlebnis. Ca. 30 cm und schonend released. Morgen geht's weiter...


----------



## Der Goldaal (23. September 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*

Moin,

Wir sind auch seit Samstag auf der Insel. Heute war es zwar möglich raus zu fahren, den Dorsch als solches konnten wir aber nicht wirklich finden. Also ging es gestern und heute Nachmittag auf Plattfisch. 
Doch selbst bei denen tun wir uns ungewohnt schwer. Und was man so beobachten konnte, ging es anderen nicht viel besser.
Also hoffen wir auf morgen.


----------



## Windelwilli (23. September 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*

Man, erzählt doch nicht sowas!

Und ich denke, ihr seit bis in die Nacht am filetieren, weil hier so wenig aktuelle Berichte reinkommen.|bigeyes#d

Mir schwant böses für nächste Woche....:c


----------



## NaturalBornFisher (23. September 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*

Heute immer noch nervig viel Wind. Nach einer Stunde Gufieren eingestellt um dann erfolgreich auf Plattfisch gzu fischen: 36 zu zweit, überraschenderweise überwiegend Schollen, wenige Untermassige. Morgen soll's ruhiger werden, dann soll es endlich mit den Dorschen klappen. Haben noch einen weiteren kleinen Steinbutt erwischen können, ebenfalls released. Wattwurm, Ringler, Hering und Garnele, alles hat Fisch gebracht, aber Ringler am fängigsten. Tiefen von 7 bis 15 Meter mit Fischkontakten, auf 8 Meter lange geankert und gut gefangen.


----------



## NaturalBornFisher (23. September 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*



Der Goldaal schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> Wir sind auch seit Samstag auf der Insel. Heute war es zwar möglich raus zu fahren, den Dorsch als solches konnten wir aber nicht wirklich finden. Also ging es gestern und heute Nachmittag auf Plattfisch.
> Doch selbst bei denen tun wir uns ungewohnt schwer. Und was man so beobachten konnte, ging es anderen nicht viel besser.
> ...


----------



## Der Goldaal (23. September 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*

Wir waren höhe Illebolle auf Plattfisch Jagd und haben dann komplett die Seite gewechselt. Aslo am Fährhafen vorbei hinter dem Wald Stück und dann auf 8-10m. 
Naja so Tage gibt es eben, wir hoffen dass es besser wird  . Ziel Fisch ist ja der Dorsch und das wird morgen in Angriff genommen 

Zu dritt hatten wir 10 Plattfische in guter grösse allerdings ausschließlich Klieschen.


----------



## Windelwilli (24. September 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*



Der Goldaal schrieb:


> Wir waren höhe Illebolle auf Plattfisch Jagd und haben dann komplett die Seite gewechselt. Aslo am Fährhafen vorbei hinter dem Wald Stück und dann auf 8-10m.
> Naja so Tage gibt es eben, wir hoffen dass es besser wird  . Ziel Fisch ist ja der Dorsch und das wird morgen in Angriff genommen
> 
> Zu dritt hatten wir 10 Plattfische in guter grösse allerdings ausschließlich Klieschen.


 
Da hilft wirklich einen anderen Platz zu suchen.
Ging nämlich uns letztens auch so. An einer Stelle nur die ollen spacken Klieschen gehabt. An anderen Stellen dafür richtig schön feiste Flundern und Schollen, dafür da kaum Klieschen.
Die scheinen ihre feste Reviere zu haben.


----------



## NaturalBornFisher (24. September 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*

Heute Morgen im Blinddarm begonnen, tote Hose. DW 54, 56 und schließlich 57. Mit viel Gefahre heute doch schließlich weit im Süden auf ca. 20 m Dorsch gefunden. 21 Dorsche zwischen 45 und 65 cm gefangen, die meisten um 50 cm. Viel ausprobiert, GuFis in orange, gelb/rot und schwarz/rot liefen bei uns am besten, Köpfe von 80 gr. oder Endbleie bis 400 gr. mit Jigs am Seitenarm waren notwendig. Wieder ein toller Tag, wir sind sehr zufrieden, auch viele Angler mit zahlenmäßig guten Fängen gesehen, u.a. einem Pollack, Makrelen, Hornis, Plattfische, Dorsche und Wittlinge. Todmüde fallen wir in die Kojen. Morgen hoffentlich vormittags wieder auf Dorsch, vielleicht abends in die Brandung, der Wind soll jedenfalls abends ordentlich zunehmen. Weiterhin allen Sportsfreunden viel Petri Heil...:m


----------



## Vareler Holger (25. September 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*

Hallo zusammen wir waren letzte Woche in LL der Dorsch lief gar nicht 4 untermaßige das wars auch schon. Wir haben immer 3-4 Std. auf Dorsch versucht und sind dann auf Platte. Die letzten 4 Tage hatten wir ein guten Tipp bekommen.Fahrt Spodsbjerg aus dem Hafen raus dann links bis zum Leuchturm. Fangt in 5 m -13 m tiefe an zu Angeln. Im bereich 5-8 m lief es am besten. Hatten in den 3 Tagen a 4 Std. 149 schöne Schollen wo die größten 50 cm hatten. Alle auf Ringler. Ich wünsche euch noch viel schönes Wetter und einen guten Fang.


----------



## Der Goldaal (25. September 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*

Danke für den Tipp, Vareler Holger.
Wir werden es ab morgen wohl sehr intensiv auf Plattfisch  versuchen. Auch heute ging nach sehr viel versprechendem Start nix mehr mit Dorsch. Es ist wie es ist. Man legt sich. Mit der Natur an und muss dann eben auch nach ihren Regeln spielen. Schade.

Man muss aber sagen dass gestern Belgier da waren, die ihre Kiste voll hatten. Ich glaube dass es Belgier waren, ich will niemanden weh tun.  
Die sind wohl auch ewig weit dafür gefahren, was man so hörte ;-) .
Auf jeden Fall springen einen die Dorsche derzeit sicher nicht ins Boot.


----------



## NaturalBornFisher (25. September 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*

Heute wieder das Plateau westlich von den drei roten Tonnen im Süden angefahren. Schöne Schaukelei... aber 16 Dorsche bis 65 cm konnten wir auf ca. 18 m überlisten. Zwei weitere Boote von ibi waren mit uns vor Ort, aber mehr im tiefen Bereich. Wüsste zu gerne, ob sie hier im Board vertreten sind. Als uns die Strömung und zunehmende Wellenhöhe ab ca. 16.00 Uhr zu heftig wurde, haben wir auf dem Rückweg noch zehn Platten auf Höhe Illebolle verhaftet und sind mit dem letzten Licht in Spodsberg eingefahren. Morgen geht's weiter.


----------



## Der Goldaal (26. September 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*

Wir waren es nicht, wir hätten uns zumindest für den Tipp bedankt. Petri Heil auf jeden Fall.


----------



## Vareler Holger (26. September 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*

Hallo Goldaal dann mach mal bitte Meldung ob das da immer noch läuft. Ihr müsst euch treiben lassen da sind zwar ein paar Krautbänke aber da seid ihr schnell drüber. Allen ein guten Fang.


----------



## Stulle (26. September 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*

Moin ihr seit ja alle mit dem boot unterwegs und platte laufen deutlich besser als dorsch 

Aber war schon mal jemand blinkern oder in der brandung ? 


Ich wollte über ein verlängertes we mal wieder auf unsere Lieblings Insel und hab einen kumpel dabei der sonst nicht angelt den wollt ich natürlich nicht enttäuschen
#h#c


----------



## Windelwilli (26. September 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*



Stulle schrieb:


> Moin ihr seit ja alle mit dem boot unterwegs und platte laufen deutlich besser als dorsch
> 
> Aber war schon mal jemand blinkern oder in der brandung ?
> 
> ...


 
In der Brandung werde ich mich wohl nächste Woche hauptsächlich aufhalten, wenn ich mir die Windberichte so anschaue.|kopfkrat
Zwar herrlicher Sonnenschein, aber pünktlich zu Samstag dreht der Wind auf Ost und bläst beständig in Bft 4-5.
An Boot fahren wird wohl wieder nicht zu denken sein.
Sollte das tatsächlich so eintreffen, werde ich keine Boote mehr dort im vorraus mieten. Wäre das dritte Mal in Folge das Ausfahrten kaum oder garnicht möglich sind.#d
Kann ich mein Geld auch gleich ins Meer kippen....:c


----------



## fischerheinrich (26. September 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*



Windelwilli schrieb:


> Kann ich mein Geld auch gleich ins Meer kippen....:c



ja,... das machen wir auch nur noch so, kurz vorher schauen, wie es grobe Richtung mit dem Wind aussieht, wenn gut, dann Boot und Unterkunft (versuchen) noch zu buchen, ansonsten eben ein anderes Wochenende. Wir haben auch schon sehr häufig nicht richtig raus können, einmal ne ganze Woche 300m vorm Hafen Platte geangelt mit ner riesen Schaukelei noch dazu. Dafür fahre ich da nicht hoch, jedenfalls nicht, wenn Angeln an erster Stelle stehen soll (und nicht Familienurlaub / Erholung).

Grüße


----------



## Dorsch-Tom (26. September 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*

Hallo Windelwilli!
hab eben bei DMI mal gekuckt.... wenn das so eintrifft wie vorhergesagt (und DMI ist meist korrekt) dann wünsch ich allen vor Ort Anwesenden schöne Ausflüge in Langelandsfort, Valdemars Schloss,etc.......
Hatte im August auch 4 Tage am Stück Ostwind; gut für Nickolaj, da bekommen die Boote keine Stunden
Da geht nix, außer absolute Schaukelpartien für ein paar Platte.
Bitte nicht falsch verstehen....man freut sich das ganze Jahr und dann so was... alles erlebt; aber ist nun mal Natur!#t
Haltet die Ohren steif; immer noch besser wie arbeiten gehen|rolleyes
Gruß
Tom


----------



## Windelwilli (26. September 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*



Dorsch-Tom schrieb:


> Hallo Windelwilli!
> hab eben bei DMI mal gekuckt.... wenn das so eintrifft wie vorhergesagt (und DMI ist meist korrekt) dann wünsch ich allen vor Ort Anwesenden schöne Ausflüge in Langelandsfort, Valdemars Schloss,etc.......
> Hatte im August auch 4 Tage am Stück Ostwind; gut für Nickolaj, da bekommen die Boote keine Stunden
> Da geht nix, außer absolute Schaukelpartien für ein paar Platte.
> ...


 
Natürlich kann niemand was für's Wetter. Und Nikolaj schon garnicht.
Nur scheinen mir die Tage im Jahr wo man raus fahren kann zu denen wo man eben nicht raus kann in keinem Verhältnis (mehr) zu stehen.
Von daher bleibt nur, sich ein eigenes Boot zu kaufen und mit hoch zu nehmen (hab ich vor) oder auf Glück hoffen, um bei gutem Wetter vor Ort noch ein Bötchen zu bekommen.
Nuja, ändern lässt es sich eh nicht. 
Und so werde ich eben wieder mal mit dem Brandungsgeschirr los ziehen.
Besteht eigentlich irgendwo auf Langeland die Chance, auch am Tage beim Brandeln ein paar Dorsche zu ziehen?
Will ungern mit Frau und Kindern im dunklen angeln.

Gruß, Andreas


----------



## Stulle (26. September 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*

An der Süd spitze kann man schon 2 Stunden vor sonnenuntergang dorsche auf blinker bekommen. Aber in der brandung kommen meist kleine und platte


----------



## dorsch*thomas (26. September 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*



Stulle schrieb:


> An der Süd spitze kann man schon 2 Stunden vor sonnenuntergang dorsche auf blinker bekommen. Aber in der brandung kommen meist kleine und platte


 
Hallo Stulle, hast du sichere Info´s mit Dorschfängen beim Blinkern im Süden? Wenn ja,wo könnte man es versuchen? Wir kommen Samstag wieder auf die Insel und es wäre schön vorab schon mal ein paar Info´s dies bezüglich zu bekommen. Danke in vorraus, Thomas


----------



## Stulle (27. September 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*

Um da unten garnichts zu fangen muss man sich schon richtig blöd anstellen. Nur leider konnte ich die fangerfolge vom letztem jahr mai (2 dutzend dorsche in 2 stunden) nicht wiederholen sondern nur hier und da einen kaum maßigen fangen. Aber das umliegende naturschutzgebiet mit wildpferden sollte auch frau und tochter ablenken


----------



## rule270 (27. September 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*

Hallo

versuch es in Gulstav am Klint da geht es gleich tief runter .Mefos geht dort auch.
Viel Glück und petry Heil .
Ansonsten geh mal in den Angelshop am Hafen in Bagenkoob und frag Ulf der weis Dir bestimmt zu helfen. Bestell von Rudi meine Grüße.


----------



## dorsch*thomas (27. September 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*



rule270 schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> versuch es in Gulstav am Klint da geht es gleich tief runter .Mefos geht dort auch.
> Viel Glück und petry Heil .
> Ansonsten geh mal in den Angelshop am Hafen in Bagenkoob und frag Ulf der weis Dir bestimmt zu helfen. Bestell von Rudi meine Grüße.


 
Wird gemacht, danke Thomas #h


----------



## Windelwilli (27. September 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*



dorsch*thomas schrieb:


> Wird gemacht, danke Thomas #h



Dann werden wir uns da bestimmt mal treffen.:m


----------



## micha24 (27. September 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*

versucht in der brandung  in gutslav bei ostwind  rechts vom parkplatz  , da ist eine bucht relativ windgeschützt , wir waren da relativ erfolgreich ( 1 mefo  ( 48 cm )von meiner zukünftiger schwiegertochter ( absoluter anfänger ) bei nur 10 würfen mit 50 gram pilker) einige schollen  und gegen abend leider viele viel zu kleine dorsche ).nimmt bitte den angelschein mit , wir hatten eine kontrolle erlebt ( die erste in über 10 jahren )von der polizei .viel erfolg !!!


----------



## Windelwilli (27. September 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*



micha24 schrieb:


> versucht in der brandung  in gutslav bei ostwind  rechts vom parkplatz  , da ist eine bucht relativ windgeschützt , wir waren da relativ erfolgreich ( 1 mefo  ( 48 cm )von meiner zukünftiger schwiegertochter ( absoluter anfänger ) bei nur 10 würfen mit 50 gram pilker) einige schollen  und gegen abend leider viele viel zu kleine dorsche ).nimmt bitte den angelschein mit , wir hatten eine kontrolle erlebt ( die erste in über 10 jahren )von der polizei .viel erfolg !!!



Danke für die Tips!
Werden es dann auch da mal versuchen, wenn wir schon nicht mit dem Boot raus können.
Angelschein haben wir beide (Frau + Ich).

Gruß, Andreas#h


----------



## Stulle (28. September 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*

|scardie: Kontrolle ? ich wollte da noch mit dem womo hinn macht kein blödsin da |supergri


----------



## angelnrolfman (28. September 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*



Windelwilli schrieb:


> Und so werde ich eben wieder mal mit dem Brandungsgeschirr los ziehen.
> Besteht eigentlich irgendwo auf Langeland die Chance, auch am Tage beim Brandeln ein paar Dorsche zu ziehen?
> Will ungern mit Frau und Kindern im dunklen angeln.
> 
> Gruß, Andreas


 
Moin Andreas,
bin gerade von Fyns Hoved zurück. Meine Frau und ich waren am letzten Samstag mit einem Freund auf LL und haben im Süden Gulstav / Kelsnor Fyr in der Brandung geangelt...... haben um ca. 14:30h angefangen. Wir hatten in der ersten Stunde fast jeder nur mit einer Rute geangelt, da wir die Zweite aufgrund der Bisse nicht in's Wasser bekommen haben, unglaublich. Alles auf Wattis! In der Dämmerung ging es dann mit Dorschen los...... hier nur Kleinkram, wirklich nix Verwertbares, sodass wir dann das Angeln eingestellt haben, um nicht noch mehr Kleindorsch zu "verangeln"...... wäre zu schade. Wir haben zu zweit in einen Abschnitt von ca. 40 - 50 m geangelt. Haben 38 massige Platte entnommen und auch relativ viele Untermassige wieder zurückgesetzt. (Müssen dort wohl fast "übereinander" gestanden haben). Auch eine Mefo hatte ich gefangen, welche wieder schwimmt. 
Meine Meinung........ gute Brandungsdorsche sind noch nicht in Ufernähe, Platte geht sehr gut. 
Was die Wattis angeht, ein kleiner Tip in die Runde hier........  schaut mal hier im Board bezueglich haltbar machen etc. ......... ich war ja schon eine Woche vorher auf Fünen und hatte mir Wattis mitgebracht..... die Reste (ca. 100Stk) habe ich nach ca. 3 Tagen eingesalzen (geht sehr gut!!!!) Die letzten eingesalzenen Würmer habe ich in den letzten Tagen verangelt. Die halten extrem am Haken (durch die "lederartige" Struktur), sodass man mal richtig beim Auswerfen "durchziehen" kann....nach einige Minuten im Wasser, quellen sie wieder auf und fange wie gesagt, richtig gut...... 
Also, meiner Meinung nach sollte man aufhören zu Angeln, wenn die Dämmerung einbricht........ lohnt nicht und hilft den Fischen. #h


----------



## Multe (28. September 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*

kontrolliert wird in letzter Zeit sehr oft. Auch Geschwindigkeits und Verkehrs - kontrollen werden verschärft abgehalten, so wie diese Woche auf ganz  Fünen. Hier wurde einen ganzen Tag lang kontrolliert.


----------



## fjordsepp (28. September 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*

Mahlzeit!
Was brauche ich denn für nen Angelschein fürs Uferangeln?


----------



## fjordsepp (28. September 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*

Den dänischen?


----------



## angelnrolfman (28. September 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*



fjordsepp schrieb:


> Mahlzeit!
> Was brauche ich denn für nen Angelschein fürs Uferangeln?


 
Moin, schau mal unter dem Link.......... da findest du alles Nötige. |wavey:
https://www.fisketegn.dk/fisketegn/common/setupAnglerFisherType.do


----------



## angelnrolfman (28. September 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*



fjordsepp schrieb:


> Den dänischen?


 
du möchtest doch auch in Dänemark angeln, oder ? :m


----------



## Multe (28. September 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*

hej fjordsepp, den bekommst du aber auch in jeden Postamt, in Spodsbjerg beim Hafenmeister oder in den Angelläden.


----------



## angelnrolfman (28. September 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*



Multe schrieb:


> hej fjordsepp, den bekommst du aber auch in jeden Postamt, in Spodsbjerg beim Hafenmeister oder in den Angelläden.


 
Jupp, hatte ich nicht erwähnt #6


----------



## fjordsepp (28. September 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*

Ich meinte nur den dänischen
Danke für die zahlreichen Antworten....
Hätte noch ne Frage: ist bei 4 aus Ost denn gar nix möglich auf Langeland?
Was ist westlich von Langeland los?
Unser Boot liegt in Bagenkop


----------



## Multe (28. September 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*

Auf der Westseite hast du sehr flaches Wasser und auf dem Rückweg musst du gegen die Wellen fahren - nicht ratsam.


----------



## fjordsepp (28. September 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*

Geht also nix?


----------



## fjordsepp (28. September 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*

Das ist echt schade


----------



## Multe (28. September 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*

auf Plattfisch wird es schon gehen. Musst halt sehen, wo der Wind genau herkommt und ob er wechselt. Sonst hast du auf der Rückfahrt event. ein Problem mit den starken Wellen.
Kannst es ja vom Ufer aus auf Mefos probieren. Vesterregn und Ristinge sind bei O-Wind sehr gute Plätze.


----------



## bombe220488 (28. September 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*



fjordsepp schrieb:


> Ich meinte nur den dänischen
> Danke für die zahlreichen Antworten....
> Hätte noch ne Frage: ist bei 4 aus Ost denn gar nix möglich auf Langeland?
> Was ist westlich von Langeland los?
> Unser Boot liegt in Bagenkop



Du kannst bei ner 4 aus Ost, von bagenkop unter Land zumindest  auf Platten angeln, ich empfehle da wärmstens die Bucht um ristinge, habe dort schon richtig abgeräumt.
Um Vesteregn habe ich auch schon Dorsche geangelt.
Vllt mal mit tieflaufenden wobblern an der 10m Linie entlang schleppen? 

Bitte aber trotzdem realistisch einschätzen ob das mit dem Wetter und Boot geht.
Ne angesagte 4 ist nicht zwingend ne 4 #q


----------



## fjordsepp (28. September 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*

Danke sehr für die Tips


----------



## Windelwilli (28. September 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*

So,hier der erste Statusbericht von mir. Waren um 14 Uhr am Haus, schnell alles abgeworfen und den Kühlschrank eingeräumt und dann ab zum Hafen und rausgefahren. War heute auch noch ganz gut möglich. Morgen wird das dann schon anders aussehen, denk ich. Wir haben einige Driften gleich hinter dem gelben Turm bei 30m gemacht und dabei sind 3 Dorsche für's Abendbrot hängen geblieben. Der größte davon mit gut 70 cm. Die anderen beiden um die 50 cm. Wir sind alle satt geworden. Der große ging bei meiner Frau auf Dorschbombe mit Twister in Firetiger. Meine beiden bissen auf Rot-schwarzen Beifänger. Walters Phobetor-Montage habe ich auch nachgebaut. Leider sind schon unsere einzigen beiden Phobetor in Motoröl abgerissen. Ein Opfer an Poseidon....
Mal schauen ob wir morgen wenigstens noch Ufernah angeln können.
Zur Not geht's hält in die Brandung.

Gruß, Andreas


----------



## captain73 (29. September 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*

Hallo Leute,

sind gestern Nacht zurückgekommen nach einer Woche auf LL.

Konnten wieder mal alles ausprobieren was an Angelvarianten möglich ist. Speziell für unsere neuen Kollegen war das interessant.

Sonntag und Montag auf Platte nördlich von Spodsbjerg (Nahe Botofte) sehr erfolgreich. an 2 Tagen mehr als 100 massige - das ging wirklich klasse mit Ringler.

Dienstag dann auf Dorsch probiert an allen markanten Positionen. Bermuda, Blinddarm und in der Fahrrinne nahe DW55. Leider nur einige wenige kleine Dorsche... 

Die Info, dass einige wenige Angler, viele (eher kleine Dosche) fingen, stimmt. Haben holländische Kollegen im Hafen getroffen, die sehr weit im Süden (fast nahe Osterskov) die Kisten voll hatten. Mit Naturködermontagen im tiefen Bereich. Völlig verrückt...

Mittwoch / Donnerstag dann strammer Ostwind. Waren am Mittwoch kurz draussen. Angeln war aber unter diesen Bedingungen sehr schwer. 
Was machen? Brandung! War sehr erfolgreich. Haben in der Südspitze u.a. 30 massige Platte, 2 massige Mefos und einen schönen Brandungsdorsch überlistet. Aber auch hier stimmt die Info, dass gerade in der Dämmerung jede Menge kleine Klingeldorsche anbissen. Haben dann aufgehört.

Am Freitag (Tag der Abreise), waren wir dann nochmal für 5 Stunden draussen, da das Wetter im Vergleich zu den Vortagen ok war. 
Nochmal alle uns bekannten und in den Vorjahren erfolgreich befischten Stellen angefahren. Sogar noch weit südlich Tonne DW55 probiert. Leider nur ein paar untermassige Dorsche...

Na ja, so ist das halt. War was den Dorsch angeht eher eine schlechte Woche. Das wurde uns auch von Thomas (Angelzentrum DK) bestätigt.

Trotzdem hatten wir wieder sehr viel Spass und eine Woche des Abschaltens vom Arbeitsalltag.

Egal, werden es nächstes Jahr im Mai wieder probieren.

VG
Captain


----------



## Nick*Rivers (29. September 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*

Auch vom mir kommt nach einer schönen Woche in LL ein kleiner Bericht. Wir waren jeden Tag mit dem Boot draußen (zu starker Wind?, nicht bei uns) und haben die Dorsche gesucht.  Ab Freitag mit Erfolg. Das war super, da wir die Dorsche bereits abgeschrieben hatten. Man(n) fischt tagelang mehrere Stunden auf Dorsch mit mäßigem Erfolg und dann ist die Rute gleich mehrmals innerhalb kurzer Zeit zum Halbkreis gebogenJ. Ich hatte kurz hintereinander jeweils gleich zwei Dorsche a 65+ erwischt. Innerhalb einer Stunde haben wir ca. 15 gute Dorsche gefangen. Wir waren auch weit im Süden hinter der roten Tonne. Zu erwähnen ist auch die Fangtiefe, da wir alle Dorsche unterhalb der 30 Meter Marke gefangen haben.  In den flachen Bereichen trieb sich nur die Kinderstube herum. Mehrmals haben wir auch versucht zu schleppen, was aber recht erfolglos blieb. Die Bedingungen waren meiner Meinung nach sehr gut, da wenig Kraut und Netze vorhanden waren. Gefangen haben wir "nur" riesige Hornhechte (davon reichlich) und Dorsche die bis auf wenige Ausnahmen weiter schwimmen dürfen. Mefo ging gar nicht, obwohl wir auch in den flachen Bereichen unterwegs waren. 
Wir hatten auch ohne Massenfänge (wollten wir sowieso nicht) eine klasse Woche, die mal wieder viel zu schnell verging. Steinbutt war auch angedacht, aber dafür fehlte uns einfach die Zeit.
Was ich noch erwähnen möchte. Im bekannten Filetierraum habe ich am Sonntag eine teure Multi liegen gelassen. Dieses Missgeschick ist mir erst mehrere Stunden später aufgefallen. Als ich wieder dort war.....die Rolle war weg. Aber nicht gestohlen, sondern vom Hafenmeister sichergestellt. In diesem Sinn, nochmals einen herzlichen Dank an alle Angler die am Sonntag ab 17h im Filetierraum waren und nicht auf die Idee kamen……Anbei noch zwei Fotos aus der Woche.
  Viel Erfolg!!!


----------



## MS aus G (29. September 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*

Hi Nick, Capitän und alle die wieder in der Heimat sind!

Herzlichen Dank für die schönen Berichte. Die Vorfreude wächst immer mehr.
Schade, dass Ihr nicht so viel Glück mit den Dorschen hattet, aber die Platten sind ja auch was feines in der Pfanne. 
Für Euren nächsten Trip schon mal alles Gute und mehr Glück mit den Dorschen und allen die diese Woche oben sind viel Petri heil.

Grüße aus Gieselwerder Mario


----------



## Windelwilli (29. September 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*

Bei uns war heute an raus fahren nicht zu denken.
Weiße Schaumkämme noch und nöcher. Naja..wie eben schon erwartet.
Also ab an die Südspitze nach Gulstav. Ganze 2 Stunden hab ich es dort ausgehalten, dann sind wir entnervt wieder zum Haus gefahren.
Strammer Wind von vorn und gute 2m Brandung da unten. 
Bei Bedingungen, bei der sich andere Brandungsangler dumm und dusselig fangen, geh ich für gewöhnlich als Schneider nach Hause. Ganze 5 Montagen verloren, aber nicht ein erkennbarer Biss.
Morgen wollen wir mal nach Illebølle an den Strand, hoffentlich sind da weniger Hänger aber mehr Fisch.
Ich werde berichten....


----------



## Multe (29. September 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*

So ist das direkt an der Südspitze - Hänger und Abriss ohne Ende. Wenn du in den Süden willst, dann fische direkt am Leuchtturem Kelsnor. Hier gibt es auch Fisch - aber keine Hänger.
Illebølle oder Botofte ist auch nicht schlecht - und von Spodsbjerg aus auch nicht so weit zu fahren.
Wünsche noch eine gute Woche.


----------



## Windelwilli (29. September 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*

Danke Walter.
Also ich muss nicht zwingend in den Süden wenn ich auch näher an Spodsbjerg meine Fische fangen kann. Wir sind nur mach Gulstav, weil hier ja einige das empfohlen haben und der Angelführer der Rapsbande schwärmt da ja auch von.
Mit Boot wird's vielleicht am Dienstag nochmal was unter Land auf Platte. Der Rest der Woche sieht Windtechnisch nachwievor übel aus.
Morgen geht's dann (nachdem ich bei Thomas meine Vorfach-Vorräte wieder aufgefrischt habe) nach Illebølle. 

Gruß, Andreas


----------



## Stulle (29. September 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*

gulstav ansich ist auch gut nur die exakte spitze ist mit steinen und hängern gespickt


----------



## 30mike (29. September 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*

Dat wir immer schwieriger auf der Insel.
Hoffentlich macht das Wetter mit. Allen noch viel Spaß da oben.
Wer ist ab den 5.10 noch auf der Insel?

Gruß
Sam
*

*


----------



## Stulle (29. September 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*

ich binn biss 6. oben#t


----------



## NaturalBornFisher (29. September 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*

So, auch wir sind wieder seit gestern zurück. Wir waren wirklich rund um zufrieden. Nicht immer einfaches Angeln und ohne Kajüte an Bord wären wir sicher nicht zu den Stellen so weit im Süden runtergefahren, dazu waren die Wellen oft zu heftig. Immer wieder beidruckend, wie sich innerhalb von 15 Minuten die Dünung entwickeln kann. 

Noch nachträglich zu Donnerstag: 30 Dorsche und drei Makrelen, was für ein Tag!  Sechs Dorsche über 60 cm, einer knapp vor der 70er-Marke gescheitert. Viele Dorsche u. 50 wieder zurückgesetzt. Wieder auf dem Plateau östlich der drei roten Tonnen (DW 54) lange Strecken gedriftet, immer zwischen 17 und 19,5 m. Dorsche standen weit verstreut, spezielle Hot Spots gab es in dem Sinne nicht... 

Freitag wieder mit Volldampf in den Süden. Nach 11 Dorschen entschieden wir uns wieder vor Illebolle noch zwei Stunden auf Platten zu fischen, um unsere Würmer zu verangeln. So wanderten auch noch 11 Platten in die Kühltruhe. Andere Boote hielten sich in Tiefen von 35 bis 45 m auf, ebenfalls mit Erfolg, wie wir später im Filetierraum sehen konnten! Sogar 2 Schellfische wurden gefangen und viele, sehr stattliche Makrelen (40er!). Pilker und Makrelenvorfächer wurden da benutzt, während wir uns an Gummifische hielten. Man sieht, dass auch verschiedene Methoden und Fanggebiete durchaus gute Fänge brachten. 

Eine Woche geht so schnell vorbei. Wir sind happy, dass wir sieben Tage durchgehend mit dem Boot auf dem Wasser sein konnten, für Ende September hatten wir damit sicher nicht gerechnet. Einige nette Angler getroffen und beim Filetieren so manchen schönen Klönschnack gehalten. 

Wir kommen wieder!


----------



## fjordsepp (29. September 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*

Petri! Da kommen wir wohl zum ungünstigsten Zeitpunkt....
Werden wohl nicht eine Ausfahrt machen können....


----------



## Der Goldaal (30. September 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*

Ich schulde ja auch noch einen kleinen Bericht, aber zunächst mal eine Frage. Wo liegt eigentlich die Zeitbeschleunigungsgrenze zwischen Deutschland und Dänemark. Die Zeit in Dänemark vergeht mindestens 5MAL so schnell wie in Deutschland.

Also wir waren ja letzte Woche in Spodsbjerg. Wir konnten zwar jeden Tag raus fahren, aber an die Dorsche kamen wir nicht. Wir haben insgesamt keine 10 Stück mit genommen. Wir hörten und sahen auch, dass weit im Süden etwas gegangen ist, aber irgendwo sind auch die Grenzen erreicht, wo wir hinfahren. Angeblich auch so wie hier berichtet wurden, andere hätten wohl auf Naturköder gefangen ?!
Zum Glück war ja Herbst und wir konnten die gewonnene Zeit mit der Plattfisch Angelei gut herumbringen. Auch wenn man sagen muss, dass es nicht sooo gut lief, wie z.B. letztes Jahr. Aber es war immer noch ein herausragendes Angeln, keine Frage. Ich denke die beste Tiefe lag so um 10m,auch deutlich tiefer als letztes Jahr.
Die Spitze um den Leuchtturm herum war seit dem Eintrag hier im Board gut besetzt, wir konnten da keinen neuen HotSpot erkennen oder für uns ausmachen und blieben etwas weiter in der Bucht. Vielleicht hatten wir auch nicht ausreichend probiert.
Wer auf Sightseeing ist (Familienfreundliche aufgepasst), der ist derzeit auch richtig dort aufgehoben, es verging kein Tag an dem wir nicht etliche Schweinswale bei der Jagd beobachten konnten.

Auf Multe's Phobetor fing ich mein größten und auch einzig im Gepäck vorhandenen Dorsch. 
Allen Anderen sei an dieser Stelle auch nochmals für Ihre Tipps gedankt und viel Erfolg denen, die jetzt oder in nächster Zeit die Zeit an sich vorbei rauschen lassen dürfen.
Bei uns hat die Zeit bereits wieder angefangen rückwärts zu zählen, bis es endlich wieder soweit ist. Langeland 2014...nicht ohne mich !!!!


----------



## 30mike (30. September 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*

@Stulle
Dann kannst Du uns ja die neuesten Spots beim Bierchen im Hafen überreichen ggggg

MfG
Sam


----------



## Windelwilli (30. September 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*

Und jetzt wieder mein täglicher Bericht.
Über Mittag haben wir uns ein Herz gefasst und sind mit dem Boot unter Land gefahren, um ein paar platte Gesellen zu überlisten.
War aber keine so gute Idee, nach zwei Stunden war uns allen so übel von der Mega-Schaukelei, das wir abgebrochen haben. 
Je eine Kliesche, eine Scholle und eine Flunder in annehmbarer Größe durften uns begleiten.
Am Nachmittag  dann nach Illebølle in die Brandung. 
Es schwimmt dermaßen viel Kraut herum, das Abriss auf Abriss folgte.
Zum Glück ging es nicht nur mit so. Der Angler neben uns packte auch zügig wieder ein mit den Worten: "Hat kein Zweck heute".
Morgen mach ich dann Thomas wider reich und anschließend geht's nach Gulstav zum Leuchtturm, mal Walter's Tip ausprobieren. Hoffentlich ist dort weniger Kraut unterwegs.


----------



## fjordsepp (30. September 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*

Hallo!
Ist Jemand gerade auf der Insel?
Starten Morgen dann Richtung Langeland.
Der Wind sieht ja leider sehr schlecht aus,werden wohl die meiste Zeit an Land bleiben müssen...leider....
Naja, versuchen dann was vom Ufer.
Weiss da Jemand ne Stelle?
Sind brandungstechnisch nicht so perfekt ausgerüste


----------



## Stulle (30. September 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*

Hmmm Ristinge Müste windgeschützt sein und soll gut platte bringen#c


----------



## MS aus G (30. September 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*

Hi fjordsepp

würd es wie Walter sagt mal am Leuchtturm probieren! Oder mal Fredmosestrand runter zum Wäldchen laufen, dort soll es auch gut sein. Ist aber nur Hörensagen, bin selber kein Prandler also alles ohne Gewähr.

Gruß Mario


----------



## fjordsepp (30. September 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*

Danke. Freue mich über jeden Tip.
Weiss nur nicht wie wir mit unserem Wurfgewicht klar kommen bzw. wie stark die Strömung ist da wir nur Karpfenruten benutzen....


----------



## fjordsepp (30. September 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*

Auf der ruhigen Seite um Ristinge wohl kein Problem aber bei Fredmose evtl nicht ausreichend. Abwarten
Vielleicht geht's ja in der Bucht doch vom Boot


----------



## Opticus (1. Oktober 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*



30mike schrieb:


> Dat wir immer schwieriger auf der Insel.
> Hoffentlich macht das Wetter mit. Allen noch viel Spaß da oben.
> Wer ist ab den 5.10 noch auf der Insel?
> 
> ...


Hallo Sam,

wir sind zu viert ab Samstag in Spodsbjerg.
Boot bei IBI. Auto Kennzeichen PR.
Vielleicht treffen wir uns mal im Hafen auf ein Frisches (und Neues vom Dorsch).


----------



## 30mike (1. Oktober 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*

Jep wir auch Boot bei IBI, Kennzeichen OD- sind ne lustige 3er Truppe.
Gruß
Sam


----------



## Stulle (2. Oktober 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*

So gleich geht es los das womo ist voll die sachen gepackt jetzt müsst ihr da oben nur noch was gegen den sturm machen


----------



## Windelwilli (2. Oktober 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*

Jop, Recht heftig momentan.
Was aber einige nicht davon abhält trotzdem raus zufahren. Haben die SAR aus Bagenkop bis Mittag 2x ausrücken sehen.
Aber pünktlich am Sonntag dreht der Wind auf West mit Ententeich.
Wir erwischen irgendwie immer die falsche Woche.


----------



## fjordsepp (2. Oktober 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*

Waren heute von Bagenkop raus.
Mit 4 Mann 7 Klieschen in 4 Dorsche.
und.
Leider ist Unterkunft, Boot und Service einfach nur mieserabel:-(


----------



## Windelwilli (2. Oktober 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*

Von wem habt ihr denn Haus und Boot?
Wir haben Haus über Dansommer und Boot bei IBI.
Alles wie immer einwandfrei.


----------



## fjordsepp (2. Oktober 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*

Verstehe bitte das ich hier keine Namen nenne


----------



## fjordsepp (2. Oktober 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*

Krass wofür man heut noch so viel Geld für totalen Mist zahlt


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 7531 (3. Oktober 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*

Wer die Boote kennt in Bagenkop müsste wissen wen er dann meint.....verstehe auch nicht wie man so ein schrott noch vermieten darf hier in DK.....;+


----------



## fjordsepp (3. Oktober 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*

Wir gehen heut auf Konfrontation , Verlangen Geld zurück und reisen vorzeitig ab.
Das passiert uns nicht nochmal


----------



## Nxr Mxxrxsxnglxr (3. Oktober 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*



fjordsepp schrieb:


> Verstehe bitte das ich hier keine Namen nenne


Hallo Fjordsepp
Immer Ross & Reiter Nennen .|krach:  1.) In Bagenkop vermieten mehrere und die meisten sind Gut. 2.) So wissen auch die noch hinwollenden wer schlecht ist. 3.) Nur so kannst du den Vermieter auch das Geschäft vermiesen und Ihn somit zum verbessern zwingen.|kopfkrat
Also welcher Anbieter ist es . Schreib einfach Ich habe schlechte Erfahrungen mit .......... Gemacht  und du bist nicht angreifbar.
 Noch 14 Tage dann bin Ich wieder oben #:     #h


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 7531 (3. Oktober 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*

Sagen wir es mal anders herum, ich meine thf.dk hat dort eindeutlich die besten und sichersten boote liegen, die neuen limbos gleich vorne am Steg haben erst 2 saison hinter sich und die großen limbos sind top in schuss. Alles andere ist dort einfach alt und schr.....sorry|wavey:


----------



## fjordsepp (3. Oktober 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*

Hab mit Haus&Boot schlechte Erfahrungen gemacht
Nie wieder!
Null Service
Reichlich verlorene Angelzeit
Haus ne Zumutung
Boot 1 kaputt
Boot 2 Echolot kaputt
Usw....


----------



## Schnueffel (3. Oktober 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*

Kann ich nur bestätige  mit th. Die anderen bzw der andere grosse haben wir nur mist erlebt. Bautenzug von lenkung gerissen. Sowohl hauptmotor als auch ersatzmotor auf hoher see abgeschmiert. Neues boot neues glück? Fehlanzeige. Neues boot motor aus der verankerung gerissen. Lebensgefahr! 
Mit ibi alles top. Bei mir gibts keinen anderen vermieter mehr auf ll
Vom haus ganz zu schweigen. Versifft verkeimt baufällig. Als antwort bekam man kommen in zwei tagen. Könnt ja schon mal putzen. Darauf das jahr das selbe spiel. Ich geb jedem ne zweite chance. Aber nie wieder. Novasol und ibi. Th ist auch ok. Aber nicht mit ibi den motoren zu vergleichen.


----------



## fjordsepp (3. Oktober 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*

Der große Griff ins Klo halt


----------



## Schnueffel (3. Oktober 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*



fjordsepp schrieb:


> Hab mit Haus&Boot schlechte Erfahrungen gemacht
> Nie wieder!
> Null Service
> Reichlich verlorene Angelzeit
> ...



Gott wie sehe ich mich in dir wieder :r


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 7531 (3. Oktober 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*

Man man man wie ätzend....#d mich würde mal interessieren wie auf die Reklamation reagiert wurde;+


----------



## fjordsepp (3. Oktober 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*

Sind nun in Heiligenhafen,fürs Boot bekommen wir was zurück überwiesen.
Fürs Wetter kann Niemand was aber was ansonsten da gelaufen ist geht gar nicht...
Wurden nach Bagenkop bestellt um das Boot zu übernehmen, wurden dann direkt zu einer Tankstelle geschickt mit dem Hinweis Gas zu machen weil unser Gastgeber nicht dafür Sorgen konnte....
Absolut schlecht
Mehr ist dem nicht zuzufügen...
Man kommt sich verarscht vor


----------



## fjordsepp (3. Oktober 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*

Wie kann man so mit Kunden umgehen?
Kopfschütteln angesagt


----------



## Der Goldaal (3. Oktober 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*

Also alle die diese Woche oben sind haben mein Mitgefühl wegen dem Wetter. Selbst vom Land überlegt man sich hier, ob man los zieht. Da oben ist es sicher noch heftiger mit dem Wind.


 Ich hoffe, dass sich das bald bessert mit dem Anbieter in Bagenk. Denn ein wenig Konkurrenz schadet dem Klassenprimus nicht  
Denn mit Monopolen haben wir schlechte Erfahrung in allen Lebenslagen. Ich habe mit Novasol und IBI nur die Besten Erfahrungen gemacht, und werde allein deswegen nicht wechseln. Trotzdem schaden mehrere Anbieter dem Markt ja nicht.

Gute Heimreise und mehr Glück beim nächsten Mal


----------



## Windelwilli (3. Oktober 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*

Wir waren heute in Ristinge in der Hoffnung, das dort etwas weniger Wind ist. Aber auch dort volle Hippe Wind. Irgendwie blieb auch eine brauchbare Flunder hängen.
Aber soviel Kraut im Wasser, das macht keinen Spaß.
Hatten uns auch ein paar Stellen an der Westküste angeschaut, aber das war komplett jenseits von gut und böse.
Morgen soll der Wind nochmal ne Schippe drauflegen, keine Ahnung wo wir da noch hin sollen.


----------



## Daniel1983 (3. Oktober 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*

Hallo zusammen,

bin Meeresangelneuling und will mit meinem Kumpel sehr gerne mal einen Trip auf Dorsch machen! Nach langer Suche sind wir auf Langeland gestoßen, nur wo sollten wir ein Ferienhaus und ein Boot mieten? Und welche ist die beste Zeit für Langeland? 

Beste Grüße, Daniel


----------



## fjordsepp (3. Oktober 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*

Daniel Son , fahr an die deutsche Küste und spät Dir das erst mal


----------



## carlsberg (3. Oktober 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*

Hej Daniel buche über Novasol und ein boot bei Nikolaj ibi  bootsverleih  oder bei Nikolaj direkt ein Haus .
Www.bootsverleih.dk


----------



## MS aus G (3. Oktober 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*

Hi Daniel.
Das mit dem Haus und dem Boot mieten ist glaub ich auf den letzten 3 Seiten ausreichend beschrieben worden!!! Die beste Zeit das ist so eine Sache. Die einen sagen Frühjahr, Sommer oder Herbst...! Man kann zu jeder Jahreszeit seine Dorsche fangen. Man muss nur etwas Glück mit dem Wetter haben. Als Neuling ist es evtl. auch eine Kostenfrage, wenn man sich erst Thermoklamotten kaufen muss, die im Frühjahr und Herbst unbedingt benötigt wird. Vielleicht solltet ihr erstmal eine Kuttertour machen, um ein Feeling fürs Meer zu bekommen.

Grüße Mario


----------



## Schnueffel (3. Oktober 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*

Nicht zu vergessen die angelausrüstung. Strömung ist auch nicht zu unterschätzen. Der belt ist nicht ohne. Und als neuling sehr heikel. Nicht das man wieder horrornachrichten lesen muss #q


----------



## Der Goldaal (4. Oktober 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*

@Daniel1983
Ich denke auch, dass LangeLand sicher der falsche Ort für Neulinge ist, wenn keiner mit Erfahrung dabei ist.
Das ist schon ein anspruchsvolles Gebiet in vielerlei Hinsicht. 
Ich denke Als wäre da etwas einfacher und da kann man auch seine Fische fangen.
Wo man da sein Boot bekommt, erscheint ja öfter mal als Werbung oben. "Die Nummer eins auf Als..."  

Aber auch dort sollte man nicht nur  als Neuling vorsichtig sein.


----------



## angelnrolfman (4. Oktober 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*



Der Goldaal schrieb:


> Ich hoffe, dass sich das bald bessert mit dem Anbieter in Bagenk. Denn ein wenig Konkurrenz schadet dem Klassenprimus nicht
> Denn mit Monopolen haben wir schlechte Erfahrung in allen Lebenslagen. Ich habe mit Novasol und IBI nur die Besten Erfahrungen gemacht, und werde allein deswegen nicht wechseln. Trotzdem schaden mehrere Anbieter dem Markt ja nicht.
> 
> Gute Heimreise und mehr Glück beim nächsten Mal


 
Moin, möchte hier auch mal meinen "Senf" dazugeben.....vorweg, sicherlich schadet ein wenig Konkurrenz nicht, wäre auch gewünscht.........aber mit dem "Anbieter" in Trygglev hab ich auch genau solche unzumutbaren Dinge erlebt... (evtl. Tagesform abhängig?? (Spass.....))#c

Problem ist, *auch wenn wir es wollen*, darf man diese "schlechten Anbieter" hier nicht direkt mit Namen nennen (soweit ich weiss?!), auch um solche "Wettbewerber" zukünftig meiden können (denn das ist die einzige Möglichkeit, um so mal was entgegen zu bringen). Andersrum......so lange Angler da immer noch buchen / mieten....... so nach dem Motto "wird schon gut gehen", wird sich da nie was ändern........#c
Schön ware eine "schwarze Liste" mit "Verfehlungen" und Namen der Anbieter, anderesrum aber auch die Vorteile / Vorzüge einiger Anbieter...... DARF aber nicht öffentlich erstellt und verbreitet werden......(stimmt's Thomas??!! #c)
Korrigiert mich, wenn ich da falsch liege |rolleyes


----------



## Nxr Mxxrxsxnglxr (4. Oktober 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*



Daniel1983 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> bin Meeresangelneuling und will mit meinem Kumpel sehr gerne mal einen Trip auf Dorsch machen! Nach langer Suche sind wir auf Langeland gestoßen, nur wo sollten wir ein Ferienhaus und ein Boot mieten? Und welche ist die beste Zeit für Langeland?
> 
> Beste Grüße, Daniel


Hallo Daniel
Haus Buchen www.novasol.de  Du siehst die  Inneneinrichtung des hauses sowie das baujahr und die letzte Renovierung. Ich habe noch NIE bei Novasol schlecht gebucht. 
Boot würde ich als Neuanfänger im Bootsfahren nicht unter 5,60 -6m  nehmen , mit hoher Bordwand und auch Nur bis 2-3Bft .  Rausfahren .Auch hier im Forum gibts ""besonders Mutige"" die bei 5 draußen sind. KEINER der hier anwesenden Freizeitkapitäne wird sein Boot bei Rauhwasser beherschen .  3-4mal im Jahr Bootsschippern reichen dafür nicht aus . Und dann die Sparsamen in 4,60m Jolle mit 3-4Mann zusammengefercht 20cm bis zur Wasseroberfläche ,sind die wo dann die Nachrufe in der Zeitung stehen . Ich empfehle dir erstmal von einen Kutter zu fischen  du kannst viel mit den Augen stehlen,hast besseren Stand und damit verbunden bessere Kontrolle für dein Gerät. Bei Facebook Dennis Möller ein junger Mitfischender Kapitän  mit seiner Long Island . Da bist du Richtig Gut aufgehoben frage Ihn Er zeigts dir. Und eine bessere Insel zum Brandungsangeln gibts auch nicht.(Okt. Nov. ganz Harte Dez. letzte 2 W. April & ersten 2 im Mai Auf Langeland wirst du deinen Fisch fangen . An der deutschen Küste z.B Kuttersaufturen aus Heiligenhafen (wenn de Fängst säufste Nicht als nix fangen) ich sage Nur Umsatz 
Nach 2-3Jahren wirst du Langeland LIEBEN 
Gruß Rudolf


----------



## dorsch*thomas (5. Oktober 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*

Hallo Boardies, auch wir sind zurück aus LL. Es war trotz heftigen Wind aus ost (aber tollen Sonnenschein) eine schöne Woche (6 Tage, am Donnerstag wegen zu viel Wind abgebrochen). Wir konnten bis einschl. Mittwoch jeden Tag aufs Wasser, was schon einmal sehr positiv war. Am Donnerstag war es dann leider nicht mehr möglich raus zu fahren, auch für Freitag sah es nicht anders aus, so sind wir Donnerstag abend zurück gefahren. Wie gesagt, konnten wir 5 Tage raus fahren und haben auch einiges an Fisch gefangen. Gegen allen Tipp´s von Thomas und Nikolaj sind wir nicht nach Süden gefahren, sondern hauptsächlich links aus dem Hafen über die Fahrrinne rüber hinter der roten Tonne auf 15-20 Meter. Hier konnten wir einige gut maßige Dorsche überlisten (bis 60 cm) + einem 76cm Prachtexemplar!! Wittling ,Markrele und einen Glattbutt hatten wir als Beifang. Die größeren Dorsche bissen fast immer auf Gummifisch am Seitenarm in den Farben rot/schwarz und rot/gelb. Was aufgefallen ist sind die vielen Kleindorsche, was für eine gute Zukunft hoffen lässt. Brandungsangeln haben wir an 2 Tagen versucht, es waren aber zu viele Kleindorsche unterwegs die wir nicht verangeln wollten, so haben wir es lieber gelassen. Jetzt freuen wir uns schon auf ende Mai bis es wieder nach LL geht. Allen die jetzt oben sind und noch fahren viel Erfolg und wenig Wind. Danke noch mal an Multe für die Tipp`s #h. Gruß aus Willebadessen Thomas


----------



## Nxr Mxxrxsxnglxr (5. Oktober 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*



angelnrolfman schrieb:


> Moin, möchte hier auch mal meinen "Senf" dazugeben.....vorweg, sicherlich schadet ein wenig Konkurrenz nicht, wäre auch gewünscht.........aber mit dem "Anbieter" in Trygglev hab ich auch genau solche unzumutbaren Dinge erlebt... (evtl. Tagesform abhängig?? (Spass.....))#c
> 
> Problem ist, *auch wenn wir es wollen*, darf man diese "schlechten Anbieter" hier nicht direkt mit Namen nennen (soweit ich weiss?!), auch um solche "Wettbewerber" zukünftig meiden können (denn das ist die einzige Möglichkeit, um so mal was entgegen zu bringen). Andersrum......so lange Angler da immer noch buchen / mieten....... so nach dem Motto "wird schon gut gehen", wird sich da nie was ändern........#c
> Schön ware eine "schwarze Liste" mit "Verfehlungen" und Namen der Anbieter, anderesrum aber auch die Vorteile / Vorzüge einiger Anbieter...... DARF aber nicht öffentlich erstellt und verbreitet werden......(stimmt's Thomas??!! #c)
> Korrigiert mich, wenn ich da falsch liege |rolleyes


Hallo Rolf 
Denke im Internet an die Hotelbewertungen . Die sind auch ÖFFENTLICH  Und Abzocker die uns Angler (siehe  Wattwurm und Seeringelwürmerpreise) nur ausplündern wollen gehören an den Pranger. Man sollte dann Konsequwenterweise diese Geschäfte meiden. Es gab vor Jahren schon mal eine Zeit als Hauspreise zurückgefahren wurden und der Sevice besser wurde  weil die Goldene Gans Rar wurde. In Trygelev ist solch ein Anbieter um ca40% geschrumpft gegenüber vor 15 Jahren . Du kannst Wattwürmer wenn Sie jeden Tag sortiert werden in Zewa Haushaltsrolle im Kühlschrank aufbewahrt 5Tage locker halten . Im Internet Nachschauen  Lieferung gegen Vorkasse,den jedes gebuchte Haus hat eine Lieferadresse Würmer Zeitung & Post Nachsenden die  Datumsmäßig Terminiert werden kann.Wir haben vor 15 jahren als Noch in gruppe gefahren wurde immer 1200 Stüch in Steroporbox bekommen.1a In Flensburg vorher anrufen auf der Hinfahrt kurz abfahren Würmer fassen ,Beine vertreten und einen Haufen Kohle gespart. Allen die oben sind viel Fisch ,überlegtes Rausfahren und Gute  Heimfahrt
Gruß Rudolf|bla: In 2 Woche bin Ich oben :m Selbst nach 26 jahren brennt man immer wieder#h#:


----------



## XxBenexX (5. Oktober 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*

Um hier auch mal kurz einen Kommentar loszuwerden aus gegeben Anlass...

Was die Häuser angeht bei DEM bekannten Anbieter ... die Eigenen sind in schlecht bis mäßigem Zustand. Teilweise sind auch Privathäuser im Angebot die dutch den Besitzer gewartet und gereinigt werden diese sind ok


Zu den Booten kann ich nur sagen grob fahrlässig sowas zu vermieten ... Sollte verboten werden denn es ist kein Teich auf dem ich fahr.... 

Gruss Bene


----------



## fjordsepp (5. Oktober 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*

Moin
Da hab ich ja was losgetreten hier.
Finde das musste mal gesagt werden
Auf der Ostsee sollte man sich schon sicher fühlen und es ist doch das Mindeste das gute Boote gestellt werden oder?
Schon bitter wenn man mit so nem Überaschungsei auf See geschickt wird. Das erste Boot hatte ne defekte Schraube.
Wir haben losgemacht und kamen dann nicht mehr vor und zurück.
Der Wind trieb uns an die Kaimauer wo uns freundliche Angler dann unser Seil abgenommen haben und und festgemacht haben.
Nicht auszudenken was passiert wenn das auf See kommt


----------



## Ossipeter (5. Oktober 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*



fjordsepp schrieb:


> Moin
> Da hab ich ja was losgetreten hier.
> Finde das musste mal gesagt werden
> Auf der Ostsee sollte man sich schon sicher fühlen und es ist doch das Mindeste das gute Boote gestellt werden oder?
> ...



Schaut ihr euch euere Schraube nicht vor der ersten Ausfahrt an?? Tank voll?  Rettungsmittel etc::::!!


----------



## angelnrolfman (5. Oktober 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*



Nur Meeresangler schrieb:


> Hallo Rolf
> Denke im Internet an die Hotelbewertungen . Die sind auch ÖFFENTLICH Und Abzocker die uns Angler (siehe Wattwurm und Seeringelwürmerpreise) nur ausplündern wollen gehören an den Pranger. Man sollte dann Konsequwenterweise diese Geschäfte meiden. Es gab vor Jahren schon mal eine Zeit als Hauspreise zurückgefahren wurden und der Sevice besser wurde weil die Goldene Gans Rar wurde. In Trygelev ist solch ein Anbieter um ca40% geschrumpft gegenüber vor 15 Jahren . Du kannst Wattwürmer wenn Sie jeden Tag sortiert werden in Zewa Haushaltsrolle im Kühlschrank aufbewahrt 5Tage locker halten . Im Internet Nachschauen Lieferung gegen Vorkasse,den jedes gebuchte Haus hat eine Lieferadresse Würmer Zeitung & Post Nachsenden die Datumsmäßig Terminiert werden kann.Wir haben vor 15 jahren als Noch in gruppe gefahren wurde immer 1200 Stüch in Steroporbox bekommen.1a In Flensburg vorher anrufen auf der Hinfahrt kurz abfahren Würmer fassen ,Beine vertreten und einen Haufen Kohle gespart. Allen die oben sind viel Fisch ,überlegtes Rausfahren und Gute Heimfahrt
> Gruß Rudolf|bla: In 2 Woche bin Ich oben :m Selbst nach 26 jahren brennt man immer wieder#h#:


 
Moin Rudolf......... Recht hast du, so könnte eine Beurteilung funktionieren. #6 Würmer werden von mir jetzt immer von "hier" (Scandinavienpark oder Flensburg /Weiche) mitgenommen. Danke für die Tips! Dieses "hemmungslose Abkassieren" auf der anderen Seite der Grenze sollte man nicht weiter unterstützen.........

Mein Vorschlag wäre, wenn jemand Infos über Anbieter / Vermieter oder auch Bootsvermieter braucht, einfach hier die Fragen stellen und dann auf die Antworten / Tips per PN warten........

Wie immer ist das hier meine persönliche Meinung #h


----------



## XxBenexX (5. Oktober 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*



Ossipeter schrieb:


> Schaut ihr euch euere Schraube nicht vor der ersten Ausfahrt an?? Tank voll?  Rettungsmittel etc::::!!



Nicht jeder hat soviel technisches Verständnis das er weiß auf was er achten muss...

Gerade zb wie angesprochen gibt es bei dem Anbieter auch 2 Takter und wenn jemand der es nicht besser weis auch noch selbst dran rumfummelt kann es ua dazu kommen das Kraftstoff Luft gemisch nicht stimmig ist usw usw usw das sieht man halt nicht von aussen .... gebroche Scheerstifte sind auch nicht immer zu erkennen


Fazit ist wenn ich Geld für eine Leistung bezahle kann ich auch verlangen das diese erbracht wird....

Ich glaub auch nicht das auf deren HP o.ä mit dem Slogan : Mieten sie bei uns Abenteuerboote mit diversen Schäden für unsichetes und unentspanntes Angeln auf der Ostsee.... werben. 

Das mal was sein kann ok passiert aber dsnn brsuch ich Reserve und oder muss es Instandsetzen unf ggf den Verlust erstatten ohne wenn und aber...

Gruss Bene


----------



## fjordsepp (5. Oktober 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*

@ossipeter

Moment mal, wenn der besagte Mensch bei uns im Boot steht wegen Einweisung und sagt das es ok ist dann schau ich nicht auf die Schraube.
Hat auch nichts mit technischem Verständnis zu tun.
Denke das habe ich....


----------



## fjordsepp (5. Oktober 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*

Hemmungslose Abkassiererei ist der richtige Ausdruck


----------



## Carly (5. Oktober 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*

Hallo zusammen
muß mich hier leider als Mitleser outen,werde aber Besserung versprechen.
bis 2009 immer in Bagenkop bei ..! dann gab es aber ein Zwischenfall . Motor sprang nicht mehr an und wir mitten auf hoher See und den Blick Richtung Colorline gerichtet ,, nein soviel Adrenaline brauch ich nicht im Urlaub. Das war aber auch nur der Höhepunkt,es gibt noch genung Stoff darüber ,ach der ist auch noch gut .. Anlasser defekt Anruf beim Herrn.. Antwort,, man muß ja nicht jeden Tag rausfahren,, nö muß man(n) nicht, können ja auch zum Strand gehen !??? ab da ging es dann Richtung IBI und haben einen ganz anderen Service erleben dürfen ! Danke Nico.

einen Tag geht es aber immer noch nach BK , der letzete 04.2013 es gibt neue Motoren neue Boote ;-) weis jemand wie es zur Zeit damit aussieht ? würde gerne mal wieder  Herr .. eine Chance geben da wir dort immer sehr gut gefangen haben und es ein sehr schöner Hafen ist .

Gruß bis bald


----------



## shorty 38 (6. Oktober 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*

Ich hatte vor 3 Jahren Boot und Haus auf Langeland gebucht Westfalen haben Sitzfleisch und wenn der Flur noch breit genug wäre, würde er auch noch zum S....... mit dem Auto fahren.  Es gibt Häuser mit 27 defekt Glühlampen Es gibt Boote mit reichlich Kunstharzspachtelmasse Es gibt Häuser mit Mäusen Es gibt einen blauen japanischen Kombi, unter seiner Fußmatte kommt gleich die Straße Es gibt stinkende Fischschlachteräume Es gibt Motoren mit halben Schrauben, Startproblemen, defekten Getrieben und weiß der Teufel was noch alles, die sogar noch vermietet werden. Wer kennt diese Häuser- und Bootsvermietung? Zu gewinnen gibts leider nichts, aber für die Zukunft was zu lernen. Gruß Shorty


----------



## XxBenexX (6. Oktober 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*

Ja leider ist es so und ich war früher oft dort auch bei den vorbesitzern und ich muss sagen leider ist der Service kurz und knapp 6 SETZEN


----------



## MS aus G (6. Oktober 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*

Hi Alle.
Ich kann eure Aussagen zum Glück nicht bestätigen. Seit nunmehr 22 Jahren Langeland sind wir immer gut versorgt worden. Waren die ersten 2 Jahre bei Schmitti bzw Erhard Langzeitfahrer wie Rudolf müssten die noch kennen (heutiges Osterskov) und seit nunmehr 20 Jahren bei t...dk. Sicher sind die dänischen Ferienhäuser keine 4 oder 5 Sternetempel aber wir waren immer zufrieden, wenn mal was war, wurde Bescheid gesagt (z.B. kein Toaster vorhanden), und als wir vom Wasser gekommen sind lag ein neuer Toaster in der Küche. War mal nicht genügend Licht zum filetieren vorhanden wurde mit einem Strahler ausgeholfen...! Auch mit den Booten war fast immer alles ok. Wir hatten zwar auch einmal einen Totalschaden am Motor, war die Antriebswelle gebrochen, haben das kaputte Teil danach begutachten können, waren zum Glück auch dicht vor Land. Dann ist uns auch mal ein Mißgeschick passiert Schraube rasiert, konnten damit noch 3 Tage rausfahren, bei der Abgabe gebeichtet, neue wurde umgehend, vor unseren Augen ausgewechselt, und keinen Pfennig dazubezahlt! 
Zum Thema Abzocke. Ich kann mich noch erinnern, das Bier wurde knapp, da haben wir für 2 Kästen mal eben 120 DM bezahlen müssen. Aber, wenn man irgendetwas sucht, findet man auch was und ausserdem sind wir im Urlaub, da kommt es nun nicht auf jeden Euro an. Das ist aber nur meine Meinung.

Allerdings sollten auch mal wieder Fangmeldungen reinkommen, oder ist nach dem vielen Negativen plötzlich keiner mehr auf der Insel???

Gruß Mario


----------



## 30mike (6. Oktober 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*

Doch wir,
können aber leider keine Fangmeldung geben, da kein Fisch.
Haben rechts vom Hafen so ziemlich alles abgeangelt, mit Gummi , Pilk und Kreaturen. nix.
Ist halt grade ziemlich schwer.
PS Haus von Nova... und Boot von IBI beides TOP.
Gruß
Sam


----------



## MS aus G (6. Oktober 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*

Hi Sam
schade, das mit dem Fisch. Habt Ihr es schon mal mit Schleppen probiert? So zwischen 8-10 metern mit 50gr Gummi ca. 2.5 km/h gegen die Strömung. Hat bei uns eigentlich immer gut funktioniert.
Gruß Mario


----------



## dorsch*thomas (6. Oktober 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*



30mike schrieb:


> Doch wir,
> können aber leider keine Fangmeldung geben, da kein Fisch.
> Haben rechts vom Hafen so ziemlich alles abgeangelt, mit Gummi , Pilk und Kreaturen. nix.
> Ist halt grade ziemlich schwer.
> ...


 
Versuch es mal links raus, über die Fahrrinne rüber und dann hinter der kleinen roten Tonne( DW 50 ) auf ca. 16m. Es sind auch nur 5,7 Km zu fahren. Letzte Woche standen dort gut maßige Dorsche. Versuch rot/schwarze Gummifische an einer Seitenarm -Montage. Schleppbleie bis 200gr haben letzte Woche ausgereicht. Viel Erfolg Thomas


----------



## shorty 38 (6. Oktober 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*

Bei t.....dk habe ich keine Erfahrungen gesammelt. Ich meinte die Bruchbude östlich von t....dk direkt am Strand mit eigener Rampe. Gruß shorty


----------



## MS aus G (6. Oktober 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*

Und ich kann über den anderen Anbieter nichts sagen, aber da gibt es bestimmt auch jemanden der zufrieden war und andersrum genauso mit t...dk nicht. Bei uns wurden Boote nicht berechnet, da wir die ganze Woche nicht zum Fischen kamen, oder es wurden 2 Kuttertouren von Tärs organisiert, für das Geld, was die Boote gekostet hätten, da die Ostküste noch voll Eis war. Übrigens nicht nur bei uns, unsere Hausnachbarn waren auch mit an Bord und so haben wir alle noch unseren Dorsch gefangen!!! Oder wir mussten noch 1.5h warten, da das Ferienhaus noch nicht vollständig gereinigt war, weil wir zu früh angereist sind... 
Jetzt soll es aber genug sein, sonst denkt noch wer ich würde Werbung machen, aber das sind meine Erfahrungen.
Gruß Mario


----------



## Stulle (6. Oktober 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*

Wir sind gerade auf der Rückfahrt die letzten tage war auf ll nicht an angeln zu denken wo kein surm von vorne kam war das wasser über einen Meter gefallen und man konnte mit gummistiefeln durchs Seegras wandern. Haben uns dann nach fynen zurück gezogen in nyborg an der Brücke meter hohe wellen, dann an die Südküste wo außer krabben füttern nicht viel los war, und jeder mefo verdächtigt und beangelbare spot war mit horden von angelern besetzt. Dann zurück nach midelfahrt unter der Brücke nichts strip nen mini dorsch. Einzig im alten haven konnten wir ein Halbes Dutzend dorsche zwischen 38 und 55 ergattern, aber vorsicht da leben auch köder fressende monster. Alle die jetzt erst an kommen oder noch da sind MACHT WAS AUS DEM GUTEN WETTER!


----------



## pau (6. Oktober 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*



shorty 38 schrieb:


> Bei t.....dk habe ich keine Erfahrungen gesammelt. Ich meinte die Bruchbude östlich von t....dk direkt am Strand mit eigener Rampe. Gruß shorty



|bla:|bla:|bla:|bla:|bla:|bla:|bla:|bla:

da brauchst du dich auch nicht mehr sehen zu lassen

auf dich sind die da voll angestossen.


----------



## fjordsepp (6. Oktober 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*

So, ich denke es ist jetzt auch gut hier.
Wurde jetzt genug über diese Dinge diskutiert.Bitte wieder zum eigentlichen Nutzen dieses Tröts zurückkehren.
Ich hoffe das hier alle gewarnt sind und solche Anbieter meiden werden.


----------



## XxBenexX (6. Oktober 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*

Fakt ist nunmal das es mehr negative als positive Meinungen gibt.... Dennoches gibt auch User die dort zufrieden sind und auch nichts zu beanstanden haben...

Desweiteren wird auch dort bekannt sein wie hier viele denken und welche Erfahrungen gemacht wurden was reichen sollte einiges zu ändern. 

Wenn sich nix ändert könnte es daran liegen das man nix ändern möchte oder kann wie auch immer...

Es war nicht immer schlecht vllt ändert es sich wieder


----------



## angelnrolfman (7. Oktober 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*



fjordsepp schrieb:


> So, ich denke es ist jetzt auch gut hier.
> Wurde jetzt genug über diese Dinge diskutiert.Bitte wieder zum eigentlichen Nutzen dieses Tröts zurückkehren.
> Ich hoffe das hier alle gewarnt sind und solche Anbieter meiden werden.


 
Da hast du nicht Unrecht.......... aber meiner Meinung nach gehört das "Ringsherum", wie Boote, Unterkünfte, Service etc. auch hier rein und angesprochen......... heisst ja "Berichte & Fangmeldungen", oder? Und keine Bange, du hast hier nix "losgetreten"........... innerlich haben da bestimmt schon sehr viele drauf gewartet, dass hier einige Dinge mal angesprochen werden. 
Eigentlich hätten wir Angler doch eine ganz gute "Macht"........können sie eben nicht einsetzen, da es ja verständlicherweise unterschiedliche Auffassungen bezuegl. der angesprochenen Dinge gibt........man aber auch, wenn es wirklich mal zu heftig wird (wie z.B. Wattwurmpreise in Dk etc) man hier wir keinerlei Einigkeit reinbekommt.......
Also, weiterhin "vera........ und abkassieren lassen" #c, so nach dem Motto : "nächstes Mal haben die bestimmt was geändert oder verbessert....... war ja nur ne Ausnahme" #d


----------



## fjordsepp (7. Oktober 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*

Hi Rolf,
Im Grunde hast Du ja Recht, macht mich jetzt nachdenklich.
Eigentlich sollte sowas angesprochen werden...
Ich werde wohl erstmal nicht mehr nach LL fahren denn die Enttäuschung sitzt tief.
Wie gesagt, fürs Wetter kann Niemand etwas aber was sonst so gelaufen ist war ne Riesen Verarsche.
Versprochene Seeringler und Bootsbenzin inklusive.
Im Hafen angekommen war weder das Eine noch das Andere vorhanden. Mussten zurück zur Tanke und nach Tryggelev um sauteure Köder zu besorgen....
Dann das Haus und das Boot...
Ne reine Katastrophe.
Werde wohl erstmal in Deutschland meine Dorsche fangen, irgendwie weiß ich da was ich hab...


----------



## Windelwilli (7. Oktober 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*

Versuch's doch nochmal mit Haus über Novasol/Dansommer und Boot bei IBI.
Bin da echt noch nie enttäuscht worden und ich denke viele, die schon Jahrelang dort buchen, auch nicht.

Gib der Insel noch eine Chance! :m


----------



## Der Goldaal (7. Oktober 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*

Lassen wir ihn mal seine Enttäuschung verarbeiten. Und wenn es wieder Erfolgsmeldungen gibt, kommt erst schon zurück.   
Irgendwie scheint ja jeder Vermieter zurecht zu kommen, sonst würde er  ja vielleicht was ändern. Vielleicht kann er es aber auch nicht...warum auch immer. Man müsste beide Seiten hören...wie immer im Leben. Wobei was da gelaufen scheint, natürlich in keinster Weise zu dulden ist.
Letztendlich entscheidet jeder selber und auch der Süden der Insel hat seine Reize. Sollte es hier nicht möglich sein, seine Meinung oder Erfahrungen mit Namen zu nennen, muss man sich woanders treffen.Das Web  ist gross. Ich glaube nicht, dass es jemanden darum geht für Jemanden zu werben oder Jemanden schlecht zu machen. Es geht um Erfahrungen und Berichte.
Ich hoffe dass jetzt bald die Fangmeldungen und neidischen Glückwünsche   ;-)  den Alltag hier wieder bestimmen.


----------



## Stulle (7. Oktober 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*

Ist noch keiner wieder drinn oder gabs auch bei gutem wetter keine Fänge#h


----------



## Windelwilli (7. Oktober 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*

Die werden wohl alle noch bis tief in die Nacht filetieren.


----------



## 30mike (7. Oktober 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*

Heute war wieder ideales Angelwetter, leider haben es die Dorsche noch nicht mitbekommen.
Haben den Tip an der Tonner 50 mal probiert. 3 untermaßige, sind dann nochmal zwischen gelben und grünen Turm gewesen, nix. Bisher auch noch keinen getroffen der wirklich gut gefangen hat.
Wir geben nicht auf, morgen ist auch noch ein Tag aber langsm gehen uns die Ideen aus.
Gruß
Sam


----------



## MS aus G (8. Oktober 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*

Hi Sam.
Schade mit den Dorschen, aber die Hoffnung stirbt zuletzt!!!
Ihr macht mir nur langsam Angst daoben mit Euren (Nichtfang)Meldungen. Hoffe doch, das es bei uns in 3 Wochen besser läuft.
Allen, die oben sind noch viel Petri.
Gruß Mario


----------



## Der Goldaal (8. Oktober 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*

Ich habe noch etwas, was hier nicht unbedingt hier her gehört. Das dient aber zur Beruhigung der Enttäuschten (oder eben auch nicht . )

Das Phänomen mit den Dorschen ist auf Fehmarn auch aufgetreten. Sie fressen einfach nicht. Warum ist noch die Frage. Manche meinen das Wasser wäre zu warm. Aber das war vor ein paar Wochen ja noch wärmer.

Wir müssen cool bleiben und abwarten, auch wenn es blöd ist, für die, die jetzt oben sind.


----------



## XxBenexX (8. Oktober 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*



Der Goldaal schrieb:


> Ich habe noch etwas, was hier nicht unbedingt hier her gehört. Das dient aber zur Beruhigung der Enttäuschten (oder eben auch nicht . )
> 
> Das Phänomen mit den Dorschen ist auf Fehmarn auch aufgetreten. Sie fressen einfach nicht. Warum ist noch die Frage. Manche meinen das Wasser wäre zu warm. Aber das war vor ein paar Wochen ja noch wärmer.
> 
> Wir müssen cool bleiben und abwarten, auch wenn es blöd ist, für die, die jetzt oben sind.




Ich denke fressen werden sie ggf liegt es mehr an dem ... wo wann wechen und wie man den Köder anbietet ...

Jeder fischt ja anders und irgendjemand wird schon was fangen .....

Haben mal ein Jahr allerdings im Frühjahr auch nix gefangen iwann hab ich es mit Blinker und Wobbler in Wassertiefen zwischen 5-8 Meter versucht und siehe da Fisch zwar keine riesen aber aber 50-60er waren dabei 


Gruss Bene


----------



## shorty 38 (8. Oktober 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*

Vielleicht solltet ihr es jetzt mal im Flachen probieren. Gerade im Süden müßte das eigentlich schon losgehen. An der Radarstation am Vognsberg, an der Südspitze Dovns Klit, direkt am Leuchtturm Keldsnor, vor dem Wald in Osterskov oder auch an den Windrädern zwischen der Radarstation und dem Wäldchen in Osterskov. Wichtig ist gezielt mit Gummifischen die Flachwasserbereiche abfischen und sich mit Hilfe des Echolotes die Tiefen zu merken. Wer einen Kartenplotter besitzt ist klar im Vorteil. Die Brandungsangler haben noch Krabben als Beifang, daher sollten eure Gummifisch rot, rot-schwarz, orange-rot oder motorölfarbend sein. Je kälter das Wasser wird, sollte man auch näher am Ufer fischen. Letztes Jahr Anfang November hatte ich dort einen richtig guten Fang. Wir waren so nah am Strand, daß man fast die Augenfarbe der Brandungsangler erkennen konnte. In diesen Angelbereichen ist natürlich aktives Wurfangeln angesagt. In den etwas tieferen Bereich (7-10 Meter) kann man sich treiben lassen und den Gummifisch in der Abdrift hinterher schleppen. Diese Methode funktioniert im Herbst auch gut bei starken ablandigen Westwind, welcher nur das Angeln in den Küstenbereichen zuläßt. Selbstverständlich braucht man für diese Angelei einen zuverlässigen Motor, der jederzeit auch wieder anspringt. Viel Spaß und dicke Fische. Gruß Shorty


----------



## MS aus G (8. Oktober 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*

Psst shorty nicht verraten!!!
Spaß beiseite, aber so angeln wir auch schon sehr lange, allerdings, wie Du schon sagtest, immer Frühjahr oder end. Okt. anfang Nov.. Teilweise mit guter Sicht zum Grund, das dürfte jetzt allerdings noch etwas zu dicht sein aber 7-12 müsste doch was gehen!!! Wir fahren Fredmose immer etwas Richtung Norden ist eine kleine Steilküste vor dem Hjortholm Strand. Grade bei etwas Westwind, so wie jetzt. Ich garniere meinen Kleinen Gummifisch immer mit einem Stück Ringler. Da gibt es manchmal noch einen schönen Butt als "Beifang". Wenn beim driften mal gar nichts geht dann haben wir in den letzten Jahren auch gerne mal geschleppt. Das hatte ich schon mal beschrieben. Blinker gingen bei uns die letzten Jahre nicht mehr so gut aber ist immer einen Versuch wert.
Hoffe unsere Tipps konnten Euch etwas weiterhelfen.
Gruß Mario


----------



## shorty 38 (8. Oktober 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*

Was auch immer sehr gut geklappt hat, ist folgendes. Viele Leute mieten sich einen Fishfinder, Echolot wäre ein wenig übertrieben. Laßt den Blödsinn, kostet nur Geld und die Dinger taugen nichts. Ferner verjagen sie im Flachwasser die Fische. Viel besser und kostengünstiger sind die Wobbler von Rappala (Tail Dancer). Die Fischerei sieht folgendermaßen aus. Einer fährt das Boot mit der geringsten Geschwindigkeitsstufe und sein Mitangler schleppt mit zwei Ruten die Tail Dancer 50 Meter hinter dem Boot her. Im Bug des Bootes liegen zwei Gummifischruten. Einfach langsam an der 10 Metertiefenlinie beginnen und sich dann ins flachere Wasser vorarbeiten. Sollte dann ein Biß erfolgen,Motor auf Leerlauf, den Fisch ausdrillen und landen. Danach nehmt ihr die Gummifischrute und befischt diese Stelle. Sehr oft steht ihr dann voll im Fisch. Macht dann einfach eine Kerbe ins Boot und werdet die Stelle wiederfinden. Gruß Shorty


----------



## zanderzone (8. Oktober 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*

Moin!

Wir waren übers Wochenende in Middelfart! Da haben se endlich mal wieder gut gebissen! Dorsche mitte 70 und einige Holländer fingen Dorsche bis an die 90 cm. Ich hoffe doch, dass es dort jetzt wieder Berg auf geht!


----------



## MS aus G (8. Oktober 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*

Kerbe ins Boot ist gut-) muss ich mir merken. Aber muss dir Recht geben. Schleppen zwar meist mit Gummifisch, aber nach erfolgter Landung dauert es oft nicht lange und der nächste Biss ist da. Wir fischen mit 3 Mann und jeder hat seine Seite und einer das Heck. Sollte doch was zu machen sein bei den tollen Tipps!!! Wichtig wäre noch immer gegen die Strömung zu schleppen. Weis ich zwar nicht, ob das mit Wobbler auch so sein muss, aber mit Gummifisch gibt es sonst zu viele Hänger und Abrisse.
Gruß Mario


----------



## Dorschjäger 25 (8. Oktober 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*

Hallo Gemeinde,

heute wieder sehr  schwierig den fisch zu finden.   
sind rechts aus dem hafen rund um die rote und grüne.
haben 5 dorsche mitnehmen dürfen..alle bei ca. 18m.
hoffen mal das es besser wird.......denn wir haben super angelwetter.

gruß Thomas


----------



## Nick*Rivers (8. Oktober 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*

Moin,

ich glaube, dass dieses Jahr einfach nicht viele Dorsche vor Ort sind. Was aber noch werden kann. Wir waren Ende September teilweise erfolgreich, aber nur weil wir mit einem Handkartenplotter unterwegs waren. Jedesmal wenn wir die Dorsche gefunden hatten, mussten wir den Spot auf 20m genau anfahren, sonst gab es keine Bisse. Geschleppt haben wir auch mehrere Tage. Teilweise mit 6-8 Ruten, da wir auch 2 Downrigger mit dabei hatten. Bis auf ein paar nette Dorsche und reichlich Monsterhornhechte war nicht viel zu holen. Wir haben auch alle Tiefen abgefahren. Da fange ich an unserer Küste wesentlich mehr.Scheint ein komisches Jahr zu sein, da auch die Meerforellen recht verhalten beißen. Reichlich Babys aber sonst....Aus diesem Grund geht es in ein paar Wochen aufs Gelbe Riff


----------



## Langelandfrank (8. Oktober 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*

Hallo alle zusammen,
fahre sonst immer mit Vaters im Mai nach Bukkemose. Die letzten Jahre super.
Wollen jetzt mal mit Familie und Freunden im Oktober vom 12.-19. versuchen. 
Schaun wir mal. Bin mit meinem Jumbo unterwegs.
Rainer und Ulf von H & B haben uns in den letzten Jahren bei Problemen oft geholfen.
Haus mieten wir auch bei Novasol.
Werde danach mal kurze Infos geben.
Allen ein dickes Petri und viel Spaß auf einer der schönsten Inseln der Ostsee!!!


----------



## Nxr Mxxrxsxnglxr (9. Oktober 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*

Hallo  LL Gemeinde
Noch 9 Tage dann gehts los   bis zum Mi allein , ab Mi Nachmittag 5-7 Jugendliche die  das Revier kennenlernen möchten |kopfkrat . Da ich sowiso einen ganzen Hof mit 2 Bädern & 5 Schlafräumen habe Sprach nach deren Anfrage Nichts dagegen. Damit sind mir pers.bekannt 50 + aus den Kreis Kassel die Langelandverrückt sind :m  Wenn es Wettermäßig zu machen ist werde Ich mit Kleinboot Raider18.   5,80m Hüfthohe Bordwand 70 PS. beginnen Danach wohl mit meinen Freund Denis von der Long Island die Jungs einweisen   |krach:  . Da ist fester Stand  #c   und damit bessere Konzentration fürs Gerät gegeben. Selbst nach26 jahren über 70 LL Aufenthalte brennt einen jedes mal der Stiefel bis es Endlich losgeht. Hoffentlich kann Ich es noch Trotz angeschlagener Gesundheit einige jahre Genießen. Es ist nicht Nur das Angeln (70%) sondern auch die Ruhe und Ausstrahlung der Insel.Im Sommer 5Uhr mit ner tasse kaffee aufen Wasser einen Sonnenaufgang sehen , da kann dich die ganze Welt am A.... lecken.
Wünsche allen Meeresanglern ud Inselfreunden eine Gute Zeit und mir viel Fisch .Hallo Mario aus Gieselwerder , Marko (Captain73) aus Gottsbüren.  Bald is LL das Malorca  der Nordhessen|sagnix . Werden da oben Ahle Worscht einführen.   Gruß Rudolf


----------



## Windelwilli (9. Oktober 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*



Nur Meeresangler schrieb:


> .Im Sommer 5Uhr mit ner tasse kaffee aufen Wasser einen Sonnenaufgang sehen , da kann dich die ganze Welt am A.... lecken.



Aber sowas von! Und nicht nur die ganze Welt, alle um mich drum ebenso!
Wäre um diese unchristliche Zeit nicht zu genießen. #d

Da könnt ich auf den Malediven sein oder im schönsten Fjord Norwegens, auch die Fische könnten von selbst ins Boot springen....um diese Zeit...näääähhhh!#d#h


----------



## Der Goldaal (9. Oktober 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*

Ja Pass uff die Hesse komme.
Mit grüner Sosse und Handkäs mit Musik.

Ich liebe auch diese Ruhe, die dieses ganze Land ausstrahlt. Und völlig alleine an den Stränden zu waten.


----------



## captain73 (9. Oktober 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*

Dann schon eher mit Ahler Worscht

Wünsche allen Anglern vor Ort ein großes Petri. Auf das ihr den Dorsch findet.

Rudolf: Genieß die Insel

Mario: Geht auf Scholle|supergri

VG Captain


----------



## MS aus G (10. Oktober 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*

Hi Nordhesse und alle anderen natürlich auch!!!
Das mit der Ahlen Worscht ist bestimmt eine Marktlücke da oben! Den Handkäs kannst behalten bäh. Ausserdem ist für viele "Hessen" in Marburg Schluß mit Hessen. 
@Rudolf dachte Du bist schon ab 12.10. oben!?! aber egal. Hab ich wohl falsch verstanden.
Sind gerade wieder fertig mit DOKO spielen und sind schon heiss wie Frittenfett, das es endlich losgeht. Hoffentlich spielt das Wetter bei uns mit, da ich als "Captain" 2 Neulinge dabei hab, die ausser ein wenig Kutterangeln noch keine Erfahrung haben, nicht das sie noch eine Meuterei anzetteln.
Rudolf fährt die Long Island ende Okt. noch, wenn der Wind mal zu heftig ist?
Heute keine Fangmeldungen Jungs lasst euch nicht unterkriegen. Hoffe, das Ihr eure Dorsche noch bekommt oder bekommen habt.
Rudolf zeig dem Nachwuchs mal wie schön unsere Insel und die Dorsche oder was Ihr fangen wollt sind.
Allen, die oben sind noch ein kräftiges Petri
Gruß Mario


----------



## Nxr Mxxrxsxnglxr (10. Oktober 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*



MS aus G schrieb:


> Hi Nordhesse und alle anderen natürlich auch!!!
> Das mit der Ahlen Worscht ist bestimmt eine Marktlücke da oben! Den Handkäs kannst behalten bäh. Ausserdem ist für viele "Hessen" in Marburg Schluß mit Hessen.
> @Rudolf dachte Du bist schon ab 12.10. oben!?! aber egal. Hab ich wohl falsch verstanden.
> Sind gerade wieder fertig mit DOKO spielen und sind schon heiss wie Frittenfett, das es endlich losgeht. Hoffentlich spielt das Wetter bei uns mit, da ich als "Captain" 2 Neulinge dabei hab, die ausser ein wenig Kutterangeln noch keine Erfahrung haben, nicht das sie noch eine Meuterei anzetteln.
> ...


Hallo Mario
Den 12ten mußte Ich Gesundheitsbedingt  verschieben :c. Ist z. Zt. mit Vorrausplanen immer so ne Sache .Auf der Long Island wirst du NUR NOCH die Nachmittagstouren 14-20 Uhr buchen können |kopfkrat .Denis fährt 2mal am Tag . Kann den Vorteil bringen das du im Dämmerungswechsel richtige Klopper fängst  .  Bei Meuterei :|znaika:  Schick Sie über die Planke  Unsere Stracke iss Einzigartig .:m Wenn mäh fespern kriegt Denis immer was ab. Un Handkäs mit Musik iss im schw.... Süden heimisch.  Nordhesen hört hinern Herkules uff.Gruß aus Hümme Früher: Kreis  Hofgeismar Reb. Bez. Kassel#6 Rudolf


----------



## MS aus G (10. Oktober 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*

Hi Rudolf
Schade, das mit deiner Gesundheit. Seh mal zu, das Du wieder richtig auf die Beine kommst. Nach einer schönen Woche LL sollte es aber schon wieder besser gehen. Achso noch nachträglich alles gute zum Geburtstag! 
Gruß Mario


----------



## Nxr Mxxrxsxnglxr (10. Oktober 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*



MS aus G schrieb:


> Hi Rudolf
> Schade, das mit deiner Gesundheit. Seh mal zu, das Du wieder richtig auf die Beine kommst. Nach einer schönen Woche LL sollte es aber schon wieder besser gehen. Achso noch nachträglich alles gute zum Geburtstag!
> Gruß Mario


 
Hi Mario
6 Pillen pro Tag  . Bin gerade am Einstellen . Wiegt das Schwein 4 Zentner wird es Nie ein Rentner #c Ich habe mit meine 2m Gardemaß 180 Kilo (Ich weiß zuviel) |uhoh:Geburtstag 14.01   Trotzdem Danke   Und wenn ich kriechen muß LLgeht immer  Gruß Rudolf


----------



## MS aus G (11. Oktober 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*

Sind denn alle zu kaputt zum schreiben oder haben kein Internet mehr oder was auch immer. Sehe keine aktuellen Infos mehr. Oder sind schon alle enttäuscht abgereist, oder haben Ärger mit Vermieter. Warte auf aktuelle Infos bitte, bitte, bitte...!
Gruß Mario

PS: noch 14 und der Rest von Heute^^


----------



## Dorschjäger 25 (11. Oktober 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*

Hallo Mario,

es gibt nichts zu schreiben #q
hatten zwar 5 tage gutes wetter konnten den fisch aber nie richtig finden!
egal mit wem man gesprochen hat.....haben alle schlecht gefangen.
heute boot saubermachen .....an ein rausfahren ist nicht zudenken.
hoffe für dich das es bei euch besser läuft #h

gruß Thomas


----------



## MS aus G (11. Oktober 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*

Hi Thomas und alle, die noch oben sind.
Schade, dass es bei Euch in der Woche nicht so gelaufen ist. Ist anscheinend nicht die beste Zeit, Ende Sept. Anf. Okt.. Ich habe die Meldungen vom letzten Jahr mal gelesen, da war es genauso. Ihr solltet für das nächste mal evtl. den Termin mal anders legen. Evtl. noch Aug. oder später im Okt. oder Anfang Nov.! Wir haben zwar nicht immer das beste Wetter, auch schon einen Totalausfall, wegen Sturm, aber die Fänge waren eigentlich immer sehr gut, wenn man raus konnte. Anfang Nov. sind halt ganz andere Bedingungen. Mein Favorit ist aber immer noch der März, wenn der Winter nicht so lang gewesen ist. Da haben wir mit Abstand am besten gefangen und die Ausfalltage halten sich in Grenzen.
Allen, die am Packen sind, eine gute Heimfahrt, allen, die Anreisen auch eine gute Fahrt, und bessere Fänge als diese Woche.

Gruß Mario


----------



## MS aus G (11. Oktober 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*

Ist diese Woche aus dem Board eigentlich jemand auf der Insel? Habe gar nicht gehört, das jemand oben ist.
Gruß Mario


----------



## autoglas (11. Oktober 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*

Hallo LL Liebhaber,bin schon 2Wochen da, und die erste Woche war es nicht möglich Wind 5Bft,in der zweiten Woche war ok.um die DW 54(15-30 Meter) schöne Dorsche Ü70,und viele Schollen auf 8-10meter im Süden Keldsnor,es gab auch Tage ohne Erfolg,schlechte Strömung usw,da geht überhaupt nix,ab Sonntag solls wieder besser werden,was Ich kommisch fand die gefangenen Dorsche hatten nix im Bauch fast alle?kann Ich mihr auch nicht erklären,bin schon Jahre im Oktober auf Langeland war noch nie so,ok werde nächste Woche wenn was geht posten.(durch die unangebrachte Kritik 2012 Streckbank,alte Fotos,usw.hatte Ich kein Bock mehr zu schreiben)doch Ich sehe hier wieder gute neue Boardis, und alte die sind auch wieder da.weiter geht s Gruß Horst


----------



## MS aus G (11. Oktober 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*

Hallo Horst.
Ich habe euer Scharmützel vom letzten Jahr gelesen. Da ich neu hier bin, werde ich auch niemals ein Foto einstellen, das gibt nur dumme leider nur dumme Kommentare und auch Fangmengen werde ich nicht nennen. Es reicht gut oder schlecht zu sagen. Die Kritik an Multe war dann noch der Oberknaller, da bemüht sich jemand, Tipps zu geben und kriegt dann auf den Deckel, das geht ja gar nicht. Multe weiter so!!!
Gruß Mario


----------



## Windelwilli (11. Oktober 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*

Dem schließ ich mich auch sofort an.
:thumbup:


----------



## MS aus G (11. Oktober 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*

Nochmal an Sam, Thomas und Captain.
Hab gerade gesehen, das Ihr letztes Jahr alle 3 zu selben Zeit, wie dieses Jahr oben gewesen seit und die Kommentare lesen sich fast identisch. Habe das beim ersten Posting dazu gar nicht gewusst, aber würde fast sagen, das es doch evtl. an der Zeit gelegen haben könnte. Horst mit was habt Ihr gefangen? Vielleicht lag es auch an den Ködern, weil die tiefe kann es ja eigentlich nicht gewesen sein. Ich kann über die Zeit Ende Sept. Anfang Okt. leider nichts berichten, da ich zu der Zeit noch nie auf der Insel war. Horst hat bestimmt mehr Erfahrung zu dieser Zeit in den Jahren davor.
Grüsse Mario


----------



## autoglas (11. Oktober 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*

Hallo Mario Ich bin im April,Juni,und Oktober auf Langeland,nach meiner Meinung ist es egal was für Jahreszeit ,meine Fänge sind fast immer gleich,Ich fahr das ganze Programm Köder,tiefen usw.suche solange bis was geht!(viel Sprit)zur Zeit ist es im Süden um die DW 54 gut,großer Gummifisch kleine Beifänger mit Seeringel bestückt, altmodisch aber fängt!Gruß Horst


----------



## Carly (11. Oktober 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*

Hallo LL Freunde
ich frage mich immer wieder, wie einige Mutige Freizeitkapitäne bei großen Wellengang rausfahren und das hier nie etwas passiert ?
kaum zuglauben !!

auch beobachtet : Seenebel null Sicht und ab in die Fahrrinne#d
also gelesen habe ich noch nie das hier ernsthaft etwas passiert ist.Habe im April 2013 das erstemal richtig Seenebel erlebt,man war ich froh wieder Land zusichten .Kann jemand darüber mal *berichte*n,um solche Gefahren auch mal anzusprechen !

Gruß jensy


----------



## MS aus G (11. Oktober 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*

Hallo Horst.
Wieso altmodisch? Hab ich schon geschrieben, das ich ein Flachwasserangler bin, und da ist ein kleiner Twister mit Ringler nicht zu schlagen. Ende der 90iger waren es kleine Blinker, aber die laufen bei uns momentan nicht so gut. Keine Ahnung warum. Aber da siehst Du es ja, kann mir nicht vorstellen, das die anderen 3 es mit kleinen Beifängern + Ringler versucht haben. Sollte von denen mal jemand drauf antworten!!! Dann wüssten sie evtl. das es an den Ködern gelegen hat. Oder sie waren zu weit im Norden. Wenn beides zutrifft oder nur eine Sache hat man wieder etwas zum Ausprobieren für das nächste Jahr und evtl. dazugelernt!?! Nur leider kommt dein Beitrag für die 3 leider 2 Wochen zu spät. Schade! Es viel mir nur auf beim durchlesen des letzten Jahres, das genau diese 3 im letzten Jahr zur selben Zeit genauso Probleme hatten die Dorsche zu finden, wie in diesem Jahr. Da sollte sich schon jeder mal fragen, ob es nicht doch, für deren Methoden die falsche Jahreszeit ist. Evtl. der August oder so. Da hört man eigentlich immer nur positive Meldungen.
Grüsse Mario


----------



## MS aus G (11. Oktober 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*

Hi Carly
Wir hatten auch mal plötzlich auftretenden Nebel und das ist mit Sicherheit nicht die Zeit in der Fahrrinne zu Angeln, aber aufgehört haben wir auch nicht. Ein einfaches Hand GPS 1 km rausgefahren, hatten leichte NO Brise, zum Land gedriftet Fangzäune gesichtet irgendwann, wieder gleichen Punkt angefahren, Dorsche gefangen, wieder Fangzäune... und ich hielt das nicht wirklich für gefährlich. Unser anderes Boot ohne GPS musste natürlich Schluss machen mit Angeln, da man wirklich nicht mehr weis, wo man ist oder wo nicht.
Nur das hat finde ich nichts mit aktuellen Berichten zu tun oder?
Grüsse Mario


----------



## Carly (11. Oktober 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*

Hallo Mario

ja da hast du evtl. Recht das das nichts mit Berichte zutun hat.
ich dachte aber es könnte für uns alle mal hilfreich sein um gewissen Respekt über das Meer/Bootsangeln rund um LL zustärken !!und von anderen Anglern erlebte Situationen mal zuhören.#h
Gruß Jensy


----------



## Zanderman (12. Oktober 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*

_*Moin Carly und Mario*_#h,

warum sollen solche (Sicherheits-) Hinweise hier nicht hingehören?? Wir haben z. Bsp. 2012 eine längere Diskussion hier im Board zu genau dem gleichen Thema geführt. Wir hatten damals nämlich eine nette Begegnung  mit der Color Line exakt 600m ausserhalb der Seeschiffahrtslinie bei plötzlich aufgetauchten Seenebel.-Mit ziemlich vollen Hosen, aber gottseidank ohne materielle oder gar körperliche Schäden haben wir die knapp 18 km zurück nach Spodsberg geschafft.Wir waren dann recht erstaunt, wievielen es schon ebenso ergangen ist... Um irgendwelchen Mutmaßungen gleich vorweg zu greifen: Nein es war kein Nebel angekündigt.. wir kennen LL schon seit ca 35 Jahren...ich habe alle Bootsführerescheine und wir hatten unser eigenes Boot mit (die Kampfmakrele mit 90 PS, Beleuchtung  und UKW Seefunkanlage sowie 2 GPS Geräten und einem Hilfsmotor). 
Das Ganze nutzt einem ohne Radar aber garnichts, wenn in der dichtesten Suppe die Colorline weder Seeschiffahrtsstrasse noch Nebelhorn (wie vorgeschrieben) benutzt.
Und solche Erfahrungen gehören aus meiner Sicht hierhin, zum einen weil sehr viele LL Fahrer mit dem Boot unterwegs sind -ohne Bootsführerschein bzw Schulung--teils ohne große Erfahrung--teils ohne Wetterkenntnis... wenn dann noch der Jagdtrieb dazu kommt#chat man schnell die guten Vorsätze über Bord geworfen und fährt die "gute Stelle" in der Seeschiffahrtsstrasse trotz Erbsensuppe nochmal an.
Übrigens ist es noch garnicht lange her, das eine erfahrene deutsche 4 Mann Bootsbesatzung mit eigenem Boot zwischen LL und Fünen (also auf der eigentlich ruhigeren Seite) verunglückt ist. Zwei der Angelkameraden haben das leider nicht überlebt.
Und da ich mich hier schon wieder ausgelassen habe (auch wenn der Eine oder Andere jetzt mich vielleicht für den Oberlehrer hält): Habt ihr schon mal überlegt wie lange im späten Herbst- Winter- Frühjahr ein Mensch im Ostseewasser bei 5° überlebt? Habt ihr schon mal das Manöver "Person über Bord gefahren"? Was macht ihr wenn der Bootsführer ausfällt?
Habt ihr eigentlich ne Telefonliste für den Worse Case dabei?

Lange Rede kurzer Sinn: Ich wünsche Euch allen immer eine Handbreit Wasser unter dem Kiel und dicke Fische. Aber seht vor allem zu, das ihr gesund wieder nach Hause kommt, eure Familien brauchen euch noch. Vielleicht einfach mal um die Ecke rum auf "Platte" gehen, wenn der Jagdtrieb zu  stark ist und man bei Schietwetter trotzdem noch raus muss..


----------



## MS aus G (12. Oktober 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*

Hallo Zanderman,
wieso Oberlehrer, Du hast mit deinen Ausführungen, zu 100% Recht!!!
Es sollte jawohl jeder, bei so einer Situation zusehen, das er in ruhigeres Fahrwasser kommt und zwar so schnell wie möglich aus der Fahrrinne raus, wenn er gerade da ist. Das ist doch wohl selbstverständlich finde ich. Das ist kein Fisch dieser Welt wert sich so in Gefahr zu bringen. 
Das mit dem nicht hierher ist ein bissl. schlecht ausgedrückt von mir. Ich bin zwar ganz neu im AB, um aber mitreden zu können, sollte sich jeder mal etwas Zeit nehmen und die habe ich mir genommen und 2012 z.B. komplett gelesen, und da wurde das Thema, und auch andere Vermieter..., auch schon zur genüge behandelt.
Grüsse Mario


----------



## stefansdl (12. Oktober 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*

Schön solche Erfahrungsberichte hier zu lesen...als zusätzlichen Tip hätte ich vielleicht auch noch was...der gute alte Kompass sollte immer dabei sein und kann einem in der Not auch sehr viel weiterhelfen,denn er zeigt dir immer wo es nach Hause geht und der passt in jede Brusttasche #h


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 7531 (12. Oktober 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*

du meinst also das die Colorline Fåhre ausserhalb des Fahrwassers gefahren ist ????  glaub ich niemals !
Berufsschifffahrt geht vor und nimmt keine Rücksicht.
Ausserdem haben wir ja eig nix zu suchen im Fahrwasser.(angelnder weise)
Habe selber im April 2013 als Gast auf der Color Fantasy gesehen als høhe Dovnsklint fast vor der fähre welche standen zum angeln und im letzten moment weggefahren sind...natürlich wurden dann noch schnell fotos gemacht von den anglern....einfach nur dumm !


----------



## XxBenexX (12. Oktober 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*

Die Colorline verlässt das Fahrwasser definitiv und überholt z.b. so langsamere Schiffe ...

Sie fährt auch ins Belt in der DW Linie und wechselt dann auf Route H ....


----------



## MS aus G (12. Oktober 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*

Hi alle 
so sah das bei uns mal aus!









Haben aber trotzdem weitergefischt. Wie vorher schon beschrieben.
Grüsse Mario


----------



## MS aus G (12. Oktober 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*

Um gleich den Wind aus den Segeln zu nehmen, mit derart Booten fahren wir natürlich nicht in die Fahrrinne, sondern max. 10m tiefe.
Gruß Mario


----------



## Zanderman (13. Oktober 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*

_*Moin Boardies*_#h
Sorry ich habe das falsche Jahr mit unserer Nebelfahrt angegeben.Den Bericht dazu findet ihr hier im Trööt Berichte &Fangmeldungen aus dem Jahre *2011*.Geschrieben am 21.03.2011
_*@Matze 2004*_: Ob Du das glaubst oder nicht ist Deine Sache, ich habe die Colorline definitiv mehrfach ausserhalb der Seeschiffahrtsstrasse gesehen meist genau so wie es _*XxBenexX*_auch beschrieben hat. Bei uns war es allerdings damals weit im Süden und bei > 25m Tiefe spricht ja auch nix dagegen.Das dumme war nur, das die Crew wohl nicht mit einem GFK-Boot (also ohne Radarsignal) soweit draussen gerechnet hat und da weit und breit keine andere Großschiffahrt in der Nähe war, wurde auch einfach auf das Nebelhorn verzichtet.
_*@stefansdl:*_ Du hast recht der Kompass sollte immer dabei sein, ist bei mir auch  fest installiert, denn das GPS kann jederzeit ausfallen wenn der liebe Onkel in Amerika das möchte...
_*@Mario:*_ klar kann man so im 10 m Bereich noch angeln wie Du es beschrieben hast (und bei der Sicht auf deinem Photo), aber wir haben es auch schon erlebt das die Bootsbesatzungen vor Verzweiflung am gelben Turm vor Spodsberg sich angeleint haben und um Hilfe gerufen haben, weil sie sich nicht mehr im Nebel weiter Richtung Hafen getraut haben. Auf unserer Rückfahrt waren wir laut GPS noch knapp 100m vor dem Ziel.... und sind am Hafen vorbeigefahren, weil die Beleuchtung nicht an war, erst die gelben Lichter am Fährhafen haben uns dann richtig heimgeführt.

Ein wenig Vorsicht und Respekt vor dem Langelandbelt mit allen seinen Risiken und Faszinationen sollte immer mit dabei sein, hinterfragt eure Entscheidungen im Zweifelsfalle lieber nochmal und dann sollte eigentlich eigentlich nix passieren.

Allen nochmal ein dickes Petri #aund die nötige Handbreit Wasser unter dem Kiel.


----------



## mirko.nbg (14. Oktober 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*

Das mit der Color Line habe ich dieses Jahr auch erlebt. Angeln weit hinter der Schiffahrtslinie und die Color Line hält direkt Kurs auf uns,sagt mein Kollege. Ich sagte ihm,das sie noch abdreht und der Fahrrinne folgen würde.

Pustekuchen....Motor an....und wir sind auf der Fahrinne gestanden!
Um respektabelen Abstand zu halten!


----------



## Carly (14. Oktober 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*



mirko.nbg schrieb:


> Das mit der Color Line habe ich dieses Jahr auch erlebt. Angeln weit hinter der Schiffahrtslinie und die Color Line hält direkt Kurs auf uns,sagt mein Kollege. Ich sagte ihm,das sie noch abdreht und der Fahrrinne folgen würde.
> 
> Pustekuchen....Motor an....und wir sind auf der Fahrinne gestanden!
> Um respektabelen Abstand zu halten!



Aber was ist wenn der Motor nicht anspringt ??|uhoh: bisher noch nicht passiert zum Glück, aber Genau das ist mein Problem beim Angeln in der Fahrrinne ....das Gefühl springt er an??daher sind wir ungern mitten drin :maber wie man liest fahren die ja auch außerhalb#q Gruß Jensy


----------



## Zanderman (14. Oktober 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*

_*und wenn der Motor nicht anspringt....*_?

genau dehalb haben wir an unseren Booten immer einen kleinen 4 PS Hilfsmotor am Hilfsspiegel montiert. Dieser Motor ist wichtiger als der Hauptmotor, deshalb wird er vor jeder Ausfahrt zur Probe angeworfen, weil Du ihn nur dann brauchst, wenn der Hauptmotor eh ausgefallen ist (wir fahren zu Hause auf dem Rhein und hier ist die Binnenschiffahrt auch nicht zu unterschätzen).Das haben wir auf LL auf einem Mietboot nunmal nicht, also bleibt doch wohl nur vorausschauendes Beobachten der Großschiffahrt. Deren Kurswechsel sind ja nicht abrupt auf der Stelle umsetzbar, aber man erkennt die Tendenz sehr wohl, vor allem wenn man sich im Vorfeld mal den Verlauf der Seeschiffahrtsstrassen eingeprägt hat. Wenn man merkt das der Bug des dicken Eimers so langsam in die eigene Richtung dreht, sprechen wir uns an Bord grundsätzlich *a l l e* an das wir ein Auge auf diesen Pott haben müssen. Und dann wird rechtzeitig der Motor gestartet, die Ruten eingeholt und aus dem Weg gegangen. Sollte dann der Motor nicht anspringen hat man immer noch die Chancen: 1.sowohl mit den hoffentlich greifbaren Rudern -möglichst mit der Strömung- etwas aus dem Weg zu kommen.2. mit den Seenotraketen Signal zu geben und /oder 3. einen roten Fetzen so deutlich wie möglich zu schwenken.
Je mehr Zeit/Weg  noch zwischen der Großschiffahrt und unserem Plasteboot liegt, desto größer sind nunmal die Chancen keinen Gau zu erleben.Auf der Brücke des Pottes weiss man meist auch um die vielen Angler vor LL und wenn die Jungs früh genug merken das da ein Böötchen Probleme hat, kann derRudergänger immer noch das Steuerrad  einen Tacken drehen, aber das funktioniert nun mal nicht mehr knapp vor "Ziel".
Die Mehrheit hier im Board weiß es, aber garantiert nicht alle: So ein Pott hat einen Bremsweg von *>1,5km*.
Es können ja nicht alle wissen, sonst könnten wir nicht jedes Jahr etliche Boote sehen, die mal schnell noch knapp 100 m vor der Großschiffahrt ihren Kurs kreuzen....
Die Großschiffahrt ist halt nicht "ohne" aber wir haben andererseits schon oft die Erfahrung gemacht, das wir auch von ihr profitieren: An so manchem "schlechten" Fangtag hat ein vorbeiziehender Großpott uns die Dorsche geweckt, so das wir unmittelbar nach dem Vorbeifahren ordentlich gefangen haben.
Euch allen ein dickes Petri#a


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 7531 (15. Oktober 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*

Fahrwasser, Seeschifffahrtstraße usw....erklärt mir doch mal wie und wo diese verlaufen im LL Belt und wieviele dort verlaufen?


----------



## Leiche (15. Oktober 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*

Fangmeldung von gestern: bei  Windstärke 4 haben wir viel Sprit verfahren auf der Suche nach Dorsch....leider erfolglos! Beim Schleppen vor der Küste gingen uns dann zwei Hornhechte an den Blinker...auch nicht überragend viel. Lediglich Platten funktionieren...wenn man die Plätze gefunden hat...ist uns im Südosten geglückt#6...um die Plattten bezahlbar zu halten empfiehlt es sich aber; den Wurm zu importieren:q


----------



## Nxr Mxxrxsxnglxr (15. Oktober 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*

Hallo Leiche
Mit was für einen Boot und wo hast du es gemietet? wo warst du draußen? wo bekommst du deine Wattwürmer Her? Bin ab nächste Woche oben . allen noch vieeeeel Fisch und gute Laune  Gruß Rudolf


----------



## Oli74 (15. Oktober 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*

Moin Moin,

so Haus und Boot zwischen Vatertag und Pfingsten sind bestellt.
Spodsbjerg, wir sind auch nächstes Jahr wieder da!
Übrigens sind für den Zeitraum nur noch wenig Boote zu mieten.

Gruß OLI


----------



## vdausf (16. Oktober 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*

Gerade fährt die Emma Maersk durch den Belt.
Bin gespannt was da für Meldungen wegen Wellen kommen!?

Gruß Volker


----------



## Leiche (16. Oktober 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*

Hallo Rudolf, Boot Limbo 699 ,80 PS und Haus von IBI Bootsverleih - beides sehr empfehlenswert, da top in Ordnung!
Wattwürmer im Angelladen vor Ort...allerdings 40: Cent/ Stück...( beißen auch auf Halbe!).Plattfische gehen gut...wir fahren Richtung Süden ca.3-4 Km vor der Küste...und fangen 50-400 m vorm Strand....Dorsche sind nicht besser geworden...3-4 Maßige am Tag nach vielen Versuchen. ;+ Gruss Leiche


----------



## DasaTeamchef (16. Oktober 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*

MoinMoin,

ich bin noch meinen Bericht schuldig....war vom 23.09. - 04.10. auf unserer Insel!
Mein Bericht erst jetzt, weil ich das alles erst einmal verdauen musste.

Diesmal bei IBI ein Boot gemietet...alles bestens!!! Aus Deutschland mit über 500 Wattwürmern aufgetaucht + meine gefrorenen....hab ich ja schon ein paarmal erwähnt.
Da das Wetter ideal war, erst einmal auf Dorsch....im Süden nix, weiter südlich kaum etwas und ganz weit im Süden rappelte es für ca 1 STd. 18 gute Fische entnommen, ich nehme es Vorweg, mit Abstand mein bester Tag! Der Nächste Tag brachte keinen Fisch ü40.....selbst auf Wattis gingen im Tiefen nur kleine. Und auch die Platten wollten nicht so recht....
Mein bester Plattfischtag brachte 40, einmal hatte ich noch 25....
Die zweite Woche war von böigem Ostwind geprägt....so hab ich mich die letzten Tage nur noch erholt. Ich stimme zu - Ende Sept/Anf. Okt wohl keine gute Zeit

LL - nächstes Jahr geht es wieder los


----------



## MS aus G (16. Oktober 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*

Hi DasaTeamchef.
Schade mit den Fängen und Wetter! Ich habe die letzten 3 Jahre mal studiert im Board, da sind jedesmal um diese Zeit die gleichen Aussagen. "Schwer Dorsch zu finden!" Gut am Wetter kann man nichts machen. Ich selber kann leider (oder zum Glück) zu dieser Zeit nichts sagen, da ich noch nicht oben war. Wir fahren immer erst später im Jahr oder Frühjahr.

Hi Rudolf.
Hast Du die Haken schön scharf und alles schon beisammen. Wünsch Dir auf jeden Fall schon mal alles Gute. Ich hoffe, das Du im Süden mehr Erfolg hast, wie die Anderen aber lass uns bitte noch ein paar Flossen übrig!!! Wir lösen Dich dann ab dem 26. in Bagenkop ab!!!
Gruß Mario


----------



## Nxr Mxxrxsxnglxr (16. Oktober 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*



MS aus G schrieb:


> Hi DasaTeamchef.
> Schade mit den Fängen und Wetter! Ich habe die letzten 3 Jahre mal studiert im Board, da sind jedesmal um diese Zeit die gleichen Aussagen. "Schwer Dorsch zu finden!" Gut am Wetter kann man nichts machen. Ich selber kann leider (oder zum Glück) zu dieser Zeit nichts sagen, da ich noch nicht oben war. Wir fahren immer erst später im Jahr oder Frühjahr.
> 
> Hi Rudolf.
> ...


Hi Mario
Bluthochdruck fährt z.Zt. Achterbahn :c. Ischias wird mit Voltaren Salbe und Tabletten in Schach gehalten|gr: ,Ausrüstung mee(h)rmals überprüft .Messer &Haken Rattenscharf   Ich brenne Lichterloh |uhoh: Fahre aber einigermaßen Optimistisch hoch. Ziel sind 10 Dorsche 50 Plus Pro Tag ." Mann" soll ja Ziele haben.|bigeyes  ab Mi kommen 6 Neulinge aus Deisel zum Schnupperkurs .#6 Habe aber darauf hingewiesen das bei der z.Zt. schwierigen Fanglage auch eine Nullnummer herauskommen kann. #qwenn es bei uns evtl. Schiet is , bringen wir die Biester per Telephatie:r für Euch in Stimmung . :vik: Gruß Rudolf


----------



## MS aus G (16. Oktober 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*

Hi Rudolf.
Der Wind scheint ja einigermaßen zu passen, zumindest von der Stärke her, aber dann ist die Richtung auch nicht wirklich das Problem. Wie man hört soll es ja Richtung Süden momentan besser laufen als in der Mitte. Haben bei der ersten Tour 2 Neulinge dabei und dann wären 10st. schon ein richtiges Fangerlebnis. Dir eine gute Anreise und nochmals alles Gute für die Gesundheit und allen die momentan oben sind noch einige Fänge!!!
Gruß Mario


----------



## Opticus (16. Oktober 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*

Fangbericht von letzterWoche

Wetter und Drift waren bis auf Freitag i.O.
Wir haben 5 brauchbare Dorsche gefangen,bei ca 17m aber weit verstreut,so dass ich da keinen Tipp geben kann.Geangelt haben wir von der ersten roten Tonne im Norden bis ca 2km hinter der ersten Tonne im Süden.Wir hätten wohl weiter runter fahren sollen! Das Plattfischangeln lief besser ( relativ wenig kleine).Erstaunlich viele Schollen. Die meißten Platten fingen wir nördlich! vom Hafen, etwa in Höhe
des letzten Ferienhauses der Siedlung. Tiefe 4-8 m.Tiefer kamen dann Minidorsche.
Allen die noch oben sind wünsche ich mehr Erfolg beim Dorsche finden.
Gruß Opticus


----------



## Carptigers (16. Oktober 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*

@ Matzke

Im Anhang mal ein Bild von beiden Seeschiffahrtsstrassen im Bereich Spodsbjerg Richtung süden.

Die Fahrrinne teilt sich bereits einige sm südlich Gulstav. Im Osten verläuft die Flachwasserroute, im Westen der Tiefwasserroute. Beide Routen treffen nördlich von Langland zusammen. 

Ich denke, als erfahrener Seebär solltest du die restlichen Seezeichen kennen.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 7531 (16. Oktober 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*

Hej Florian,ich bin ja mehr oder weniger in der Ostsee geboren und kenne alles an Seezeichen usw. Die Frage nach dem Fahrwasser usw ging eig an die Angler die die Color Fantasy ausserhalb dieser Wege gesehen haben wollen.


----------



## MS aus G (16. Oktober 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*

Nochmal Rudolf!
Mit den Neulingen sollte es doch von der Long Island klappen, da es ja nicht gerade Windstill werden soll ist es glaub ich besser, als vom Kleinboot. Das habe ich als Plan B auch meinen Leuten schon gesagt. Da sollte doch was zu machen sein!?! Wäre doch gelacht, wenn wir nicht ein paar Leo´s überlisten können!!!
Gruß Mario


----------



## Zanderman (16. Oktober 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*



matze2004 schrieb:


> Hej Florian,ich bin ja mehr oder weniger in der Ostsee geboren und kenne alles an Seezeichen usw. Die Frage nach dem Fahrwasser usw ging eig an die Angler die die Color Fantasy ausserhalb dieser Wege gesehen haben wollen.



_*@Matze *_*2004*
schön wenn Du in der Ostsee geboren wurdest.
Dann frag ich mich nur warum Du dir von uns die Fahrwasser / bzw Seeschiffahrtsstrassen im LL-Belt erklären lassen willst?? 
Messen ist vergleichen mit bekannten Größen und ich denke das beherrschen wir grade noch, ebenso wie Seekarte lesen.-
Genaues lesen Deinerseits hätte uns allerdings zumindest diesen Teil im Trööt geschenkt: Von der Color Fantasy war von meiner Seite aus nie die Rede sondern lediglich von der ColorLine .
Und hier sollte (zumindest  von meiner Seite aus)nicht gejammert oder angeklagt werden, sondern auf mögliche Gefahren hingewiesen werden (die ja wohl von etlichen anderen "Anglern" wenn auch nicht "Ostseegeborenen" bestätigt wurden.)
Ansonsten denke ich, das dieses Thema für 2013  jetzt lange und ausführlich genug breit getreten wurde, daher schlage ich vor bei weiteren Fragen/Unklarheiten / Zweifeln auf eine PN auszuweichen, um den Trööt nicht vom Hauptthema abzulösen: " Fangmeldungen"von Dorschen würde ich gerne mal wieder lesen, bei denen man denkt: "Sch... die dürfen angeln und wir sind zuhause..:r:r
Allen ein dickes Petri#a


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 7531 (17. Oktober 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*

Ich wollte mit der Frage ja eig nur versuchen klarzustellen das es totaler mumpitz ist das die "Colorline" im LL-Belt dort ausserhalb irgendwelcher Fahrwasser oder Schifffahrtstrassen fährt, erst recht im Nebel nicht......
Wenn man dann noch Unterschiede macht zwischen der Color Fantasy und der Colorline möchte ich dem jetzt auch nichts mehr zufügen.....#6

für meine kommentare ohne Fangmeldungen und Lesefehler entschuldige ich mich hiermit.........;+

Ich hoffe jetzt auch wieder auf Fangmeldungen, denn auch hier im Kleinen Belt wird eher schlecht gefangen, aber das ist fast normal von mitte september bis ende oktober...


----------



## Leiche (17. Oktober 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*

Moin zusammen,
in der Hoffnung auf erfolgreiches Senden,wir haben schon fleißig berichtet, hier unsere neuesten Fänge: alles aus dem Hafen kommend Richtung Süden: im Bereich der ersten grünen Tonne bei ca.17-20 Meter Dorsch- man muss viel suchen um wenig maßigen Dorsch zu fangen ( 6-8 Dorsche ), dafür jede Menge " Kinderstube". Platte geht gut zw.3-4 Meter....allerdings auf teuren Wurm...40 Cent/Wurm.Am Ende des Tages haben wir bei 6 Metern geschleppt und auf Wobbler zwei schöne Dorsche gefangen.


----------



## DasaTeamchef (17. Oktober 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*

MoinMoin!

Also wenn ich das mit den Würmer für 40 Cent höre.....ich glaube wenn ich das nächste mal auf LL bin biete ich "Kollegen" welche für 25 Cent an.....

bei 40 Cent hätte mein Portemonai Stacheldraht, aber jedem wie er mag....


----------



## autoglas (17. Oktober 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*

Hallo LL Fan s drei Wochen gehen schnell vorbei,die erste Woche nur Wind,keine Ausfahrt möglich!zweite Woche so la la,habe schon wie gepostet bei der DW 54 (15-30meter)gut Dorsche gefangen die meisten auf kleine Jigs mit Seeringel bestückt,das war s, dann mich hatt das Steinbuttfieber gepackt,durch einen zufall ,hab auf Platten gefischt und einen schönen Steinbutt gefangen(der erste überhaubt)in guter größe,dann hatt mich nicht s mehr halten können ,bin jeden Tag zu der Stelle gefahren und hab mit Buttlöffel getestet,nicht einen mehr gefangen,doch war der Buttlöffel sehr erfolgreich auf Scholle,beser wie die normallen plattenvorfächer!!!die Stelle war  südlich nach dem grünen Turm (vor der aufgesetzten Mauer gibt s nur eine) auf 6-8 meter Mega Stelle für Scholle!hab mit einigen Angler im Hafen gesprochen,die Fänge auf Dorsch im Norden Bermuda dreieck waren sehr ergiebig 35Stück bei 2Mann nicht schlecht wenns stimmt?wie gesagt durch denn Steinbuttfang hab Ich denn Dorschfang vernachläsigt,bin auch die letzten Jahre zum Schönwetterangler mutiert und es ist für mich erholsamer geworden,alle die noch kommen wünsch Ich eine bessere Wetterlage und gute Fänge,freu mich schon auf 2014 Steinbuttangeln?Gruß Horst#h


----------



## DasaTeamchef (17. Oktober 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*



autoglas schrieb:


> Hallo LL Fan s drei Wochen gehen schnell vorbei,die erste Woche nur Wind,keine Ausfahrt möglich!zweite Woche so la la,habe schon wie gepostet bei der DW 54 (15-30meter)gut Dorsche gefangen die meisten auf kleine Jigs mit Seeringel bestückt,das war s, dann mich hatt das Steinbuttfieber gepackt,durch einen zufall ,hab auf Platten gefischt und einen schönen Steinbutt gefangen(der erste überhaubt)in guter größe,dann hatt mich nicht s mehr halten können ,bin jeden Tag zu der Stelle gefahren und hab mit Buttlöffel getestet,nicht einen mehr gefangen,doch war der Buttlöffel sehr erfolgreich auf Scholle,beser wie die normallen plattenvorfächer!!!die Stelle war südlich nach dem grünen Turm (vor der aufgesetzten Mauer gibt s nur eine) auf 6-8 meter Mega Stelle für Scholle!hab mit einigen Angler im Hafen gesprochen,die Fänge auf Dorsch im Norden Bermuda dreieck waren sehr ergiebig 35Stück bei 2Mann nicht schlecht wenns stimmt?wie gesagt durch denn Steinbuttfang hab Ich denn Dorschfang vernachläsigt,bin auch die letzten Jahre zum Schönwetterangler mutiert und es ist für mich erholsamer geworden,alle die noch kommen wünsch Ich eine bessere Wetterlage und gute Fänge,freu mich schon auf 2014 Steinbuttangeln?Gruß Horst#h


 
Moin Horst,


Glückwunsch zum Steinbutt!!!! Und als Tipp für 2014: Versuche mal auf Steinbutt ohne jeglichen "Klimbim" zu angeln....und nehme statt Wattwürmern besser Fischstücke oder Muscheln! Das ist für Steinbutt einfach reizvoller.....

Viele Grüße
Frank


----------



## autoglas (17. Oktober 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*

Hallo Frank du bist doch der gute Extremangler (im positiven Sinn 1Killo Blei),und 100 Vorfächer schon bestückt mit Wattis?vielen Dank für den Tip, war das Zufall mit Steinbutt,oder hab Ich was verpasst in den letzten Jahren?Gruß Horst


----------



## Dorsch-Tom (17. Oktober 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*

Hallo Horst!
Glückwunsch zum Steinbutt!
Habe gesehen, hast Deine Höhle ja schon wieder für 2014 reserviert.
Wir kommen erst, wenn Du wieder abfährst...
Habe mit den Platten wenig Erfahrung; kann Dir da nicht weiterhelfen.

Grüße aus der Pfalz
Tom|supergri


----------



## DasaTeamchef (17. Oktober 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*



autoglas schrieb:


> Hallo Frank du bist doch der gute Extremangler (im positiven Sinn 1Killo Blei),und 100 Vorfächer schon bestückt mit Wattis?vielen Dank für den Tip, war das Zufall mit Steinbutt,oder hab Ich was verpasst in den letzten Jahren?Gruß Horst


 
Moin Horst,

lach...Extremangler....ich versuche halt alles was ich mache bestmöglich zu machen und wenn man sich dazu den Verhältnissen Anpassen muss....sollte man dies tun! Es soll ja ein paar echte Steinbuttecken geben, da die aber niemand verrät....ich kenne wirklich keine auf LL! Somit kann es Zufall gewesen sein....oder Du hast nun eine Ecke. Die Art und Weise auf Steinbutt hab ich mir in Norge angeeignet. Möglichst langes Vorfach ohne extra Blei oder Perlen....und 3x lieber Fisch oder Muscheln als Watti!
2014 werde ich es selbst mal versuchen auf LL gezielt einen Steinbutt zu angeln. 2 Angeln wie beschrieben - und mit der dritten auf Wurm....um nicht Schneider zu werden...grins


----------



## MS aus G (17. Oktober 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*

Hi Steinbuttexperten.
Auch wir hatten mal das Glück so eine Ecke zu finden. Fingen 4st. innerhalb einer halben Stunde. Bestimmt auch nur zufall!?! Schwimmen aber alle wieder, da ich denke, das es die nicht so oft gibt und man denen eine Chance zum leben und überleben geben sollte!!! Habe leider keine Koords. Die Stelle war im Süden zwischen Leuchtturm Keldsnor und grüner Tonne bei 15-18m Zeit war Anfang November Köder waren Seeringler am normalen Perlensystem. Zu erwähnen ist noch, das außer den Steinbutts nichts anderes gebissen hat. Evtl. könnte Euch Rudolf da noch mehr Infos geben (Nur Meeresangler), da er ja auch meist im Süden zu Hause ist? Meinen allerersten Steinbutt hab ich übrigens auf Blinker gefangen, ist allerdings schon 15 Jahre her und hatte vielleicht 20 cm. 
Grüsse an alle Mario


----------



## autoglas (17. Oktober 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*

Hallo Frank also mit dem Extremangler war wirklich im Positiven Sinne!hab mich etwas schlau gemacht bei den Einheimischen,die fahren raus und fangen Steinbutt mit Buttlöfeln auf denn Sandbänken aber wo? wie du schon erwähnt hast Top Secret,egal wenn 2014 was gehen sollte sag Ich gerne Bescheit wie wo usw? Hallo Tom Ich dachte deine Bande Taranga hatt dich Kiel geholt 2013?Ach nee war ja 2012!,2013 hatt dir deine Frau gezeigt wie man Fisch fängt!das geht mir bald jedes Jahr so ob Ich jetzt Anfänger dabei hab,oder sellbst die eigene Frau fällt mir in den Rücken,Ich geb Ihr schon nicht das beste zum Angeln und jedes Jahr fast? das gleiche,am schlimsten sind die Nachwehen in gemütlicher Runde Wochen später last es Euch alle gut gehen,und mein Spruch für den Tag lieber 10fette als 20magere Jahre Gruß Horst


----------



## Nxr Mxxrxsxnglxr (17. Oktober 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*



MS aus G schrieb:


> Hi Steinbuttexperten.
> Auch wir hatten mal das Glück so eine Ecke zu finden. Fingen 4st. innerhalb einer halben Stunde. Bestimmt auch nur zufall!?! Schwimmen aber alle wieder, da ich denke, das es die nicht so oft gibt und man denen eine Chance zum leben und überleben geben sollte!!! Habe leider keine Koords. Die Stelle war im Süden zwischen Leuchtturm Keldsnor und grüner Tonne bei 15-18m Zeit war Anfang November Köder waren Seeringler am normalen Perlensystem. Zu erwähnen ist noch, das außer den Steinbutts nichts anderes gebissen hat. Evtl. könnte Euch Rudolf da noch mehr Infos geben (Nur Meeresangler), da er ja auch meist im Süden zu Hause ist? Meinen allerersten Steinbutt hab ich übrigens auf Blinker gefangen, ist allerdings schon 15 Jahre her und hatte vielleicht 20 cm.
> Grüsse an alle Mario


Hi Mario
Die Stelle die du beschrieben hast ist der Rand des Gebietes wo es die Rauhen gibt:q . Da ist eine Rinne im7m.Wasser ca 6-700m lang die Afallkannte zum Meer hin ca laut Echolot 1bis2m  kleine Krautzone  dann Sandbank ca 1000 -2000qm 30x60-70m#c  Ich nenne diese Gebiet Leopardengrund wegen wechsel Kraut Sand also Hell & Dunkel. Dorsch am Krautrand ,Steinbutt auf der Sandbank. Bester Köder ist Sandaal #:mit Ködernadel vom Kopf 2mal seitlich raus rein ,sonst Zieht sich der Sandaal zusammen,Haken 5/0 im Mundwinkel des Köderfisches Sandaal bei Ulf  oder Thomas für kleines Geld zu bekommen. Da ballern aber auch Größere Dorsche drauf eim Treiben des Bootes . Köder ca 060 bis 1,20 über Grund.  mein Gößter Steinbutt( in 2009) (muß mal Photos durchforsten ist 3200g gewesen mit Haut & Gräte und ein paar Garnelen im Bauch. Der liefert einen Drill da kannste jeden Dorsch und Mefo vergessen. Alsdan allen gute Fänge und gesunde Heimkehr.Mal sehen ob ich nächste Woche positives berichten kann. Gruß Rudolf


----------



## MS aus G (17. Oktober 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*

Hi Rudolf.
Mir brauchst das nicht mitzuteilen, aber danke! Hast Du oben Internet, wegen aktueller Fangberichte? Sonst kann ich sie ja erst lesen, wenn ich wieder zu Hause bin!
Gruß Mario


----------



## Dorsch-Tom (17. Oktober 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*

Hallo Horst!
Ne die ollen Tarrannis haben dieses Jahr pausiert und wir kommen die erste Septemberwoche erneut nach Spodsbjerg. Können mich wieder schimpfen, wenn sie nix fangen.
Aber meine Frau zeigt mir Ende Juni/Anfang Juli wieder wie es geht|uhoh:

Wünsche Euch eine gute Heimfahrt und auch allen anderen Boardies alles Gute für den Winter.
Langeland wartet auch 2014 auf uns|supergri|supergri|supergri

Grüße aus der Pfalz 
Tom


----------



## MS aus G (17. Oktober 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*

Hi Tom.
Danke für die Wünsche, aber ich hab noch 2 Touren vor mir. Nächste Woche geht es los. Langeland wartet zwar, aber dann leider ohne Dorsche, weil wir alles abgegrast haben, der Rudolf und ich. Dir aber auch alles Gute für den Winter.
Gruß Mario


----------



## autoglas (17. Oktober 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*

Hallo nur zur Info der Steinbutt hatte 50 plus Minus und war lecker,Danke noch für die infos Gruß Horst


----------



## Nxr Mxxrxsxnglxr (17. Oktober 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*



MS aus G schrieb:


> Hi Rudolf.
> Mir brauchst das nicht mitzuteilen, aber danke! Hast Du oben Internet, wegen aktueller Fangberichte? Sonst kann ich sie ja erst lesen, wenn ich wieder zu Hause bin!
> Gruß Mario


Hi Mario
Hoffe es gibt was zu lesen . |uhoh:  Internet Ja Oister Danmark habe einen Stick mit Chipkarte muß jedes Jahr wenigstens einmal Nachgeladen werden sonst verfällt er. Woche kostet 79 Kr. Wenn NICHTS von mir hörst sitze Ich FRUSTRIERT in der Ecke#q und bin am Krischen :c
Gruß Rudolf


----------



## micha24 (17. Oktober 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*

zum thema steinbutt wir haben einen 2007 von 6,5 kilo gefangen (http://www.angelcentrum.dk/images/Steinbutt_070417_6-5kg_gros.jpg) und zwar in einer tiefe von 35m in dem tiefen loch vor bermuda dreieck auf 50 gram pilker  , der hatte 7 grosse herringe im bauch , ich selber habe tetztes jahr im september einen von ca 45 cm  gefangen  und zwar vor stengade  in 11m tiefe auf seeringler , der drill war besser als 5kg dorsche .


----------



## Nxr Mxxrxsxnglxr (18. Oktober 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*



micha24 schrieb:


> zum thema steinbutt wir haben einen 2007 von 6,5 kilo gefangen (http://www.angelcentrum.dk/images/Steinbutt_070417_6-5kg_gros.jpg) und zwar in einer tiefe von 35m in dem tiefen loch vor bermuda dreieck auf 50 gram pilker  , der hatte 7 grosse herringe im bauch , ich selber habe tetztes jahr im september einen von ca 45 cm  gefangen  und zwar vor stengade  in 11m tiefe auf seeringler , der drill war besser als 5kg dorsche .


Hi Micha
Toller Fisch .#6 Das ist es was das Belt so anziehend macht und unser Hobby so Einzigartig:q Und mit dem Drill hast du Recht , die machen sich breit und ziehen doll nach unten.:a weiterhin viel Glück und Freude am schönsten Hobby der Welt den Meeresangeln Gruß Rudolf


----------



## Zander_Ulli (20. Oktober 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*

Hallo Zusammen #h,

unsere Woche auf LL ging leider am Wochenende zu Ende.
Wir waren vom 12.10.2013 bis 18.10.2013 in Bukkemose
untergebracht. Wie schon im Vorfeld ausgemacht waren wir
vom Ufer aus unterwergs um MeFo, Dorsch und Plattfisch
nachzustellen.
Leider blieb der große Fisch der Woche aus, gefangen haben
wir aber trotzdem. Ich fass mal kurz zusammen.
Eines unserer liebsten Ziele in diesem Urlaub war der
Leuchtturm am Keldsnor. Dort haben wir morgens um sieben
zwei Dorsche mit jeweils 55 cm erwischt. Das Ambiente dort
ist wirklich herrlich wenn man schon in der Dunkelheit dort
ist und die Sonne orange glühend aus dem Meer steigen
sieht.
Leider war das alles an Dorsch was wir in vernünftigen größen
erwischen konnten. Kinderstube gab es nach Einbruch der
Dunkelheit aber immer wieder.
Auf Plattfisch waren wir nicht ganz so oft, aber wenn ging es 
meistens ganz gut. Vor allem was die Größe und Dicke angeht.
Also wer auf Plattfisch scharf ist sollte es echt mal im Herbst 
versuchen. Plattfische haben wir in Illobolle und ein Stück
südlich von Fredmose erwischt.
Meerforelle ging uns leider keine in vernünftiger Größe an
den Haken. Bis auf eine die sich aber nach einem schönen
Sprung aus dem Wasser wieder verabschiedet hat|wavey:.

Was mich geärgert hat ist, dass wir unheimlich viel Müll- Zeugs 
von Anglern eingesammelt haben. Brandungssysteme, 
Schnurreste, irgendwelche Päckchen (meist mit deutscher 
Schrift), Knicklichter die noch leuchten und... und... und...

Und dann natürlich noch einen extra Gruß an Boardie 
Langelandfrank den wir kennenlernen durften. Super wenn 
man Leute aus dem Board dann mal in echt trifft. Hoffe ihr
hattet eine gute Heimreise und nicht wie wir einen 15 Stunden
Staumarrathon.

Allen die noch hochfahren gut Fahrt und dicke Fische !!!

Gruß Ulli


----------



## Nxr Mxxrxsxnglxr (21. Oktober 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*

Hallo LL Fahrer
Leider konnte Ich gestern nicht Raus, A) der verdammte Kreislauf.B).#q 5Holländer haben kurzfristig Storniert sodas Denis mit 4 verbleibenden Nicht fahren wollte. wahr mir ganz Recht. Verdammter Blutdruck sonst zu Hoch gestern 104 zu 64 |kopfkratda ist Rumschwiemeln angesagt.#c Die Fänge sind z,Zt. nicht so doll #d, Selbst mit Kutter fährt Denis ins 4-5m Wasser . Gummi Rot/Schwarz soll wohl der Bringer sein. Mario drück die Daumen:m . Naja dann morgen Nachmittag Gruß Rudolf|wavey:


----------



## MS aus G (21. Oktober 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*

Hi Rudolf.
Das mit deiner Gesundheit tut mir leid!!! Gute Besserung!!! Wünsch Dir für die Woche noch alles Gute!!!
Pünktlich zum WE wird's auch noch sehr windig. Scheint ja mal wieder "gut zu laufen" für uns. Naja werden das Beste draus machen. Die Fangtiefe wäre ja was für uns aber der Wind. Aber mit der Long Island müsste was möglich sein, ist ja kein Sturm angesagt!!! Und rot/schwarz liegt bei uns immer oben in der Kiste.
Lass von dir hören, ansonsten ist es doch sehr ruhig geworden hier. Haben bestimmt schon alle die Klamotten winterfest gemacht.
Gruß Mario


----------



## Nxr Mxxrxsxnglxr (22. Oktober 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*



MS aus G schrieb:


> Hi Rudolf.
> Das mit deiner Gesundheit tut mir leid!!! Gute Besserung!!! Wünsch Dir für die Woche noch alles Gute!!!
> Pünktlich zum WE wird's auch noch sehr windig. Scheint ja mal wieder "gut zu laufen" für uns. Naja werden das Beste draus machen. Die Fangtiefe wäre ja was für uns aber der Wind. Aber mit der Long Island müsste was möglich sein, ist ja kein Sturm angesagt!!! Und rot/schwarz liegt bei uns immer oben in der Kiste.
> Lass von dir hören, ansonsten ist es doch sehr ruhig geworden hier. Haben bestimmt schon alle die Klamotten winterfest gemacht.
> Gruß Mario


Hi Mario
Heute hätten wir fahren können aber unser Kapitän hatte keinen Bock |closed: sehr ärgerlich|evil: habe dann meinen Kollegen an die Brandung gebracht und Ihn in das Brandungsangeln eingewiesen |bla:2Std. Werfen und Gerätekunde dann mit scharfen Haken. Seine ersten Platten & Dorsche :vik: Morgen will unser """KÄPTEN""" wieder Nachmittags raus. Hoffe die anderen Sportsfreunde (verärgerte Holländer) treten morgen wieder an sonst fällts mangels Masse wieder aus.|kopfkrat Denis ist ein Ladder geworden #c. Naja wenigstens einen NEUEN Brandungsfan gewonnen Schiet nur das man bei intensiven EINWEISEN nicht Mitangeln kann .


----------



## MS aus G (22. Oktober 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*

Hi Rudolf.
Hört sich ja nicht gerade erfolgversprechend an. War wohl wegen Reichtum geschlossen!?! Das geht ja gar nicht, aber wenn er euer Geld nicht haben will, würd ich ehrlich gesagt heute auch nicht mitfahren!!! Hast Du kein Kleinboot gemietet? In der Brandung scheint es ja zu funktionieren.
Gruß Mario


----------



## Nxr Mxxrxsxnglxr (22. Oktober 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*



MS aus G schrieb:


> Hi Rudolf.
> Hört sich ja nicht gerade erfolgversprechend an. War wohl wegen Reichtum geschlossen!?! Das geht ja gar nicht, aber wenn er euer Geld nicht haben will, würd ich ehrlich gesagt heute auch nicht mitfahren!!! Hast Du kein Kleinboot gemietet? In der Brandung scheint es ja zu funktionieren.
> Gruß Mario


Hi mario Nachdem sein Vater Ihm die Haare gemacht hat ist Er wieder in der Spur. Siehe Bilder von Heute mit Handy nbischen unscharf  und Ich Fix & Foxi der Größte ist 5,2kg gewesen Soll Ich für dich nächste Woche was klar machen ? Er ist mächtig gefragt . Ich habes doch noch drauf Gruß rudolf


----------



## MS aus G (23. Oktober 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*

Hi Rudolf.
Erstmal ein dickes Petri!!! Das ist ja mal eine Strecke!!! Schöne Fische!!! Könntest uns für Sonntag bitte buchen, hoffentlich stimmt die Windvorhersage!?! Montag wird wohl zu heftig, und ab Dienstag soll es besser werden.
Hab natürlich noch ein paar Fragen. Wie tief habt ihr gefischt? Was war der Bringer, gibt es irgendwelche Favoriten? Ist egal, wann sind ja direkt vor Ort in Bagenkop. Am liebsten wäre mir persönlich mal eine Dämmerungsfahrt, wenn es die nach der Zeitumstellung noch gibt. Wünsche Dir noch alles Gute und nochmal so einen Tag wie heute!!! Achso und zeig den Deiselern mal, wie schöne Dorsche gefangen werden!!!
Gruß Mario

PS: fast vergessen wir sind 4 Personen^^!!!


----------



## Nxr Mxxrxsxnglxr (23. Oktober 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*



MS aus G schrieb:


> Hi Rudolf.
> Erstmal ein dickes Petri!!! Das ist ja mal eine Strecke!!! Schöne Fische!!! Könntest uns für Sonntag bitte buchen, hoffentlich stimmt die Windvorhersage!?! Montag wird wohl zu heftig, und ab Dienstag soll es besser werden.
> Hab natürlich noch ein paar Fragen. Wie tief habt ihr gefischt? Was war der Bringer, gibt es irgendwelche Favoriten? Ist egal, wann sind ja direkt vor Ort in Bagenkop. Am liebsten wäre mir persönlich mal eine Dämmerungsfahrt, wenn es die nach der Zeitumstellung noch gibt. Wünsche Dir noch alles Gute und nochmal so einen Tag wie heute!!! Achso und zeig den Deiselern mal, wie schöne Dorsche gefangen werden!!!
> Gruß Mario
> ...


Hi Mario
10cm Doppelschwanz Orange / schwarz an 60g Bleikopf und NATÜRLICH der Kieler 75 g +1oo g gelbrot &Rot/ Silber im 10 und 15 m Wasser  .Meine Multis sind unschlagbar . 40er Damyl auf einer Ambassadeuer 6500C3 Syncro feuert die 100g Pilks 80m + Raus Bin halt seit über 20Jahren auf die biester eingefischt Den Wind kann Er ausweichen .Siehe an sein Fenster zur Eingangstür Kajüte dann weißt du was Er fischt.|kopfkrat Hatte heute die meisten und auch die Größten :m Dämmerungsfahrt wirst du bekommen es ist nähmlich Nur noch die Spättour buchbar 14 bis 20 Uhr DÄMMERUNG brigt die 10 Pfünder + melde mich nochmal . Bin Totmüde Gruß vom alten Mann Rudolf 

PS erst hatten die Holländer über meine Multis gewitzelt. |krachann wie beim Fußball Pipi in den Augen:c


----------



## steff68 (23. Oktober 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*

Hallo Langelandfreunde,
hier, wie immer, reichlich verspätet mein Bericht vom 28.09 bis zum 12.10.2013.
Die Anreise war problemlos. Wir sind nachts losgefahren um nicht die Staus am Elbtunnel und an der Kanalbrücke bei Rendsburg mitzunehmen.
Unterkunft im Bukkemose war (wie immer) in Ordnung.
Am Sonntag das Boot in Bagenkop übernommen (war auch in Ordnung).
Die erste Orientierungsfahrt (um Gulstav rum zwischen Fahrrinne und Ufer in Tiefen von 30 bis 5m) am Sonntag brachte 3 Dorsche, eine (zu kleine) Mefo und ein par Platte.
Die Dorsch alle in unmittelbarer Ufernähe in ca. 5 bis 8 Meter Wassertiefe auf Gufi gefangen.
Die nächsten Tage war, wegen heftigem Ostwind, Platteangeln an der Westküste angesagt.
Lief sehr gut. Reichlich Klieschen aber auch Schollen und Flundern sowie einige Dorsche als „Beifang“.
In der 2. Woche wieder verstärkt auf Dorsch auf der Ostseite.
Wie schon bei der Orientierungsfahrt haben wir die meisten Dorsche in Wassertiefen bis max.10m gefangen. Wie schon in einigen Berichten erwähnt, war das mit den Dorschen nicht ganz so einfach.
Sind nicht überall und beißen nicht immer auf alles. Haben aber trotzdem noch einigermaßen gut gefangen (26 Stück von min. 50cm). Tipp: Wenn man nicht weiß wohin – einfach unauffällig der MS Long Island folgen. Der Skipper weiß wohin. Aber Abstand halten!!!
Zwei Versuche auf Mefo an der Westküste blieben leider erfolglos.

Fazit: Schöner stressfreier Urlaub, Haus und Boot waren i.O., Wetter hat gepasst und gut gefangen.

Wir probieren nächstes Jahr um Ostern wieder auf die Insel zu kommen.

Bis denn …
Gruß
Steffen


----------



## Windelwilli (23. Oktober 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*

Hallo Steffen,

kann es sein, das wir in Ristinge am Strand kurz geschnackt haben?
Ich war der mit Frau und 2 Kindern dabei.

Habt ihr an dem Tag noch was fangen können?

Gruß, Andreas #h


----------



## medusa (23. Oktober 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*

Haben vor, für zwei Wochen im Mai nach Langeland (Osterskov) zu fahren. Haben zwei Kleinboote gemietet.
Ich habe allerdings in dieser Gegend überhaupt keine Erfahrung, wer kann mir etwas auf die Sprünge helfen? Würde gern Dorsch und Platten fangen, bin aber auch an anderen Fischen interessiert (Hornfisch??). Was geht im Mai??? Hat jemand ein paar Hotspots auf Lager und eventuell eine Seekarte??. 

Besten Dank erstmal.


----------



## XxBenexX (23. Oktober 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*

Im Mai vor Bukkemose must du mal schaurn wie das wetter ist bzw die Wassertemperatur kannst es ( vom wasser aus gesehen) links vor Fredmose Wald probieren bei kaltem Wasser 5-8m tief ansonsten versuch es etwas tiefer bis 20m drüber hinaus wird noch zu früh sein. 

Oder Richtung Norden ist ein Graben der aber bssl abhängig von Wind und Drift zu befischen ...

Ansonsten einfach mal schauen wo fischen die Anderen und was wird gefangen...


----------



## MS aus G (23. Oktober 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*

Hi Medusa.
Bei Westwind kannst Du etwas Richtung Norden fahren ca 10 min da ist eine kleine Steilküste immer vom Flachen ins tiefe driften lassen, da wirst Du die Dorsche schon finden. Etwas weiter ist noch ein kleines Wäldchen, dort ist es schön sandig und für Platte sehr gut. Ob die im Mai aber schon gut im Futter stehen weis ich nicht, ist aber einen Versuch wert. Oder wie Bene es schon sagte Richtung Süden zu dem anderen Wäldchen. Mit den Slipbooten Richtung Fahrwasser zu fahren ist jedem selbst überlassen. Ich würde es nur bei Ententeich wagen, wäre mir sonst zu gefährlich.

@Rudolf
Danke für Deine Infos, kamen gerade noch rechtzeitig, waren heute noch schnell im AC Kassel und haben aufmunizioniert!!! 
Gruß Mario


----------



## Schumi1 (23. Oktober 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*

Hiho allen LL Fans

Wir sind endlich nach 1 nem Jahr ab dem 26.10 wieder auf der geliebten Insel. Fahren wie immer die letzten Jahre mit Dennis bzw. Aland (Long Island ) raus ( deswegen ist kommende Woche die Vormittagstour ausgebucht SORRRRRRYYY sind 9-10 Personen) hoffe nur das er das Boot nach Spodsberg schafft weil die Windprognosen ja nicht der hit sind mindestens immer über 10 ms  aus südwest oder west und da aus Bagenkop rausfahren macht keinen spass. Die Dorsche wollen ja auch noch nicht so wegen den warmen Temperaturen hab ich soo mal Gehört, müssen wohl das beste daraus machen wenn nicht entweder vom Ufer aus oder den Forellenbuff Besuchen in Bukkemose aber ka. ob es da noch was gibt.
Hoffe nur das ALLE anderen die noch auf LL. verweilen auch gute Fänge verzeichnen können wie wir wenn wir oben sind


----------



## MS aus G (25. Oktober 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*

Hi Schumi1.
Wir kommen auch am 26. hoch. Vielleicht sieht man sich ja mal!?! Haben unser Haus in Bagenkop. Wo habt Ihr euer Quartier? Wünsche euch eine gute Anreise und viel Petri heil.
Gruß Mario


----------



## Schumi1 (25. Oktober 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*

Ja Logo bestimmt sind auch nähe Bagenkop gegenüber von Aland seinem Haus rechts rein in irgendeine str. dann ca 3km Fahren und dann soll links das Haus sein Jürgen von der Turistik info hatt es uns besorgt sind mit nem Transporter mit GRZ Kenzeichen und glaube nem Caddy unterwegs hoffe nur das der Wind wirklich nicht so schlimm wird wie angekündigt wollen ja mit Dennis raus.
So muss schluss machen muss noch fix n Paar halbe nehmen in der Wirtschaft da wird die Fahrt nicht zu Langweilig|muahah:|muahah:|muahah:


----------



## MS aus G (25. Oktober 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*

Hi Schumi1.
Das mit dem Wind hoffe ich natürlich auch, aber glaube wird nicht so prickelnd. Was solls müssen das Beste draus machen. Wir sind mit KS unterwegs ein BMW ein Astra. Haben nur 2 min zum Hafen.
Gruß Mario


----------



## Nxr Mxxrxsxnglxr (27. Oktober 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*

Hallo LL Verrückte
Bei dieser Tour wurde einen alles abverlangt :c. wegen Wind nur eine vernünftige Ausfahrt mit Dennis . Also Dorsch ist da. Ich hatte 18 schöne Fische von zufridenstellenden Gewicht:m 13 Stück lagen eng beieinander 3,9 bis 4,8 kg  einer 5,9 die 4 anderen 2.8 -3,2 kg.  .Wenn du dann siehst wie die Irren bei den Wetter in Ihren Kleinbooten vor den Hafen die Kleindorsche auf Wurm fangen und schlachten (((#q"""*War Gut hatten 30 Stück von 32cn*"""#q ))) mußt du dich beherrrschen um solche Vollpfosten nicht zu Ohrfeigen . 
Schade das unsere Nachgekommenden Ersttäter nicht zum Zuge kamen#c .Wir haben dann Brandungsangeln geübt und auch einige maßige Platten und  Dorsche erbeutet sowie eine  Meerforelle die den Haken tief hatte. Freitag nochen Versuch mit Denis ,aber nach 2Std abgebrochen . Spaß hatten wir Trotzdem obwohl mein Ischias mir ab Do. alles abverlangte .Nächste Tour muß ich wohl meinen Hausarzt mitnehmen  Naja in 6 Wochen zum Winterdorsch wieder vor Ort .Mario Hoffe du kannst raus ??? Ist Sturm mit Orkanböen bis 100km/h gemeldet . Allen Nochfahrern und denen die jetzt oben sind viel Fisch und eine Gute Zeit


----------



## hoffmannru (27. Oktober 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*

Hallo Steff, liebe LL-Freunde

mich würde mal eure Meinung interessieren, ob die Dorschangelei im Frühjahr (Mai) besser ist als die Angelei im Herbst. Wir waren in diesem Jahr vom 22.-29.09. in Spodsbjerg. In den den vorangegangenen 5 Wochen wurde ganz schlecht gefangen, was sich auch in unserer Woche nicht wesentlich geändert hat. Wir hatten mit extremer Strömung zu kämpfen, selbst 500g Blei ist noch verdriftet.

Sind die Voraussetzungen im Frühjahr ausgeglichener?
Ich kann mir auch vorstellen, dass die Dorsche im Mai noch näher unter Land zu finden sind oder ist die Wassertemperatur dann auch schon so hoch, dass sie sich wieder ins tiefere Wasser verzogen haben?

Und wie beurteilt ihr die Ausgangsorte Spodsbjerg und Bagenkop?
Spodsbjerg kam mir ziemlich 'rummelig' vor, dafür sind die Fanggebeite gut zu erreichen. In Bagenkop ist es sicher etwas beschaulicher. Aber dort scheinen die Strömungsverhältnisse für relativ kabbelige See zu sorgen (Kreuzsee?).

Wie seht ihr das?

Gruß an alle.

Fangnix


----------



## Nxr Mxxrxsxnglxr (28. Oktober 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*



hoffmannru schrieb:


> Hallo Steff, liebe LL-Freunde
> 
> mich würde mal eure Meinung interessieren, ob die Dorschangelei im Frühjahr (Mai) besser ist als die Angelei im Herbst. Wir waren in diesem Jahr vom 22.-29.09. in Spodsbjerg. In den den vorangegangenen 5 Wochen wurde ganz schlecht gefangen, was sich auch in unserer Woche nicht wesentlich geändert hat. Wir hatten mit extremer Strömung zu kämpfen, selbst 500g Blei ist noch verdriftet.
> 
> ...


Hallo Langelandfreund
Im Frühjahr und Frühsommer Mai /Juni sind die wenigsten Ausfalltage zu verzeichnen.;+ Im Mai steht der Dorsch dicht unter Land 3bis8m Wasser.Lies im Forum Rückwärts und du wirst bestens Informiert sein wo wie womit wann am besten gefangen wird und wurde|kopfkrat|kopfkrat|kopfkrat. Bagenkop ist nach meiner Persöhnlichen Meinung und Einschätzung der Hafen mit der größeren Vielfalt und Service.#6 Größe, Geschäfte, Gastronomie, Unterhaltung, bei Reifen oder anderer Panne die :qSmede im Hafen:q die selbst mit Monteuren jeglicher Art bis in dein Ferienhaus kommen|smash: Tel.004562561321 Inh.spricht Deutsch.oder der Angelladen mit Ulf 004562562305  Denis mit seiner Long Island :ader beste Angelkutterkapitän auf langeland :aselbst ein begeisterter Angler. (Manchmal von vielen Rausfahren 2mal am Tag am Ende der Saison ein wenig Schlabbi) Er ist Fair . Oben die Kutter ist Zeitabsitzen .Bagenkop ist nur Windanfälliger bei S/W & S/O aber im Fanggebiet für die Kleinboote größeres Terrain und Fischreicher vorallen unter Land.#:Ich gebe Hier Nur meine Persönlich gemachten Erfahrungen und Meinung wieder .Für mich heißt Langeland gleich Bagenkop:vik:
Mario Heute und Morgen Wind bis 127km/h Halt dich Tapfer alter Nordhesse Gruß Rudolf. PS bin letzte Woche auch Nur EINMAL draußen gewesen:c #q|uhoh:


----------



## steff68 (29. Oktober 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*



hoffmannru schrieb:


> Hallo Steff, liebe LL-Freunde
> 
> mich würde mal eure Meinung interessieren, ob die Dorschangelei im Frühjahr (Mai) besser ist als die Angelei im Herbst. Wir waren in diesem Jahr vom 22.-29.09. in Spodsbjerg. In den den vorangegangenen 5 Wochen wurde ganz schlecht gefangen, was sich auch in unserer Woche nicht wesentlich geändert hat. Wir hatten mit extremer Strömung zu kämpfen, selbst 500g Blei ist noch verdriftet.
> 
> ...


 

Hallo Fangnix,
bis dato waren wir immer über Ostern (März/April) oder/und im Oktober auf der Insel.
Die besten Dorschfänge hatten wir im Frühjahr.
Aber wir sind ja nicht nur auf Dorsch aus. 
Auf jeden Fall ist es im Herbst besser auf Platte. Die Chancen auf Mefo scheinen im Frühjahr (März/April) etwas besser zu sein. Auf Hering sind die Chancen Im Frühjahr (April/Mai) am besten,
obwohl auch im Herbst welche gefangen werden (je nach Wetter).
Jetzt zur Masterfrage: Spodsbjerg und Bagenkop ??
Da bin ich der gleichen Meinung wie Rudolf.
(Meine persönliche Meinung)

Gruß
Steffen


----------



## damsob (29. Oktober 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*

Hallo LL Freunde,
ich bin ab morgen bis am Sonntag für 4 Tage auf LL.
Kann mir jemand sagen, ob es möglich sein wird in den nächsten Tagen mit dem Boot heraus fahren.


----------



## Stulle (29. Oktober 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*

Laut windfinder nur am samstag den rest der zeit wirds wohl kräftig pusten.


----------



## Nxr Mxxrxsxnglxr (31. Oktober 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*

Hallo LL Freunde
Bei meinen letzten bei Novasol gebuchten Ferienhaus ist meine Enttäuschung Groß gewesen. Ferienhaus verdreckt ,das ging mit Massenhaft schwarzen Haaren auf den Nachtspinden ,wo man Sau im Staub schreiben konnte los ,zog sich über verstopfte Dusche .sowie ausgefallene Heizung ,nicht gesaugtes Wohnzimmer etc. hin .Sofort am zweiten Abend ein Fax hochgeschickt,keine Reaktion. Werde Nun auf teilweise Rückerstattung Pochen . In den letzten Buchungen & Schlüsselabholung konnte man schon eine gewisse Unlust feststellen.Wenn die Kunden noch Nicht einmal Sauberkeit & Funktionalität geboten bekommen ,mögen Sie Ihre Buden behalten .Es kommen auch wieder Zeiten wo Sie hinter jeden Zahlenden Gast herwinseln. Auch in der Vor oder Nachsaison kosten die guten Häuser richtig Geld.  Dieses Haus  wurde in2011/12  erst Renoviert. auch im 4Sternebunker sollte man einen gewissen Standart erwarten . Naja müssen mer halt einen andere Probieren 
allen die oben sind und noch Fahren eine gute Zeit & viel Fisch


----------



## Suppi (31. Oktober 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*

Hallo zusammmen,

wir verbringen unseren Angelurlaub im nächsten Jahr erstmals in Spodsbjerg!
Haus bei Novasol gebucht, Straße Solbakken, Ferienhaus G10263 für 12 Personen. Zwei Boote ( 2xLimbo 699 ) haben wir bei IBI gebucht 
Die letzten Jahre waren wir immer im Süden ( Bagenkop ), gebucht bei TH!
Dort waren die Häuser und die Boote Top in Schuss!!
Über die Boote von IBI habe ich nur Gutes gehört!
Was uns am Süden der Insel gestört hat, war die jeweils lange Anfahrt zu den " Fanggründen " der Dorsche! Bis auf ein Jahr mussten wir immer um die Südspitze herum fahren, um die Dorsche zu finden! 
Der Hafen von Bagenkop ist wirklich ein Schmuckstück, hat jedoch bei westlichen Winden so seine Tücken!
Ich hoffe, dass sich das Wetter dort oben rasch wieder bessert und alle Langelandfans die zurzeit oben sind noch ein paar erfolgreiche Ausfahrten unternehmen können!!!


----------



## Greenhorn (31. Oktober 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*

@ Fangnix: Wir waren mehrfach Ostern und im Oktober in Spodsbjerg. Teilweise auch im selben Jahr, so dass man gut vergleichen kann. Es lief immer gut. Wir haben keinesfalls im Frühjahr mehr Dorsch gefangen. Lediglich dieses Jahr Ostern gab es einen "Ausreißer nach oben", was den Erfolg anging.
Ach ja, und mir ist nicht aufgefallen, dass im Frühjahr oder im Herbst mehr Strömung ist. Ich denke es ist Zufall, was man gerade für eine Woche erwischt.

@ Nur Meeresangler uns Suppi: Wir haben schon sehr oft bei Novasol gebucht und die Häuser waren immer top. Und das Haus in Solbakken nehmen wir auch immer, wenn wir mit 10-12 Jungs im Sommer hochfahren. Tolles Haus mit Meerblick.


----------



## Dr.Hook (31. Oktober 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*

Sonnabend geht es endlich wieder los. Sind zu dritt in Bukkemose und werden hoffentlich ein paar Dorsche und Forellen erwischen. Gibt es besondere Ködertipps, bzw. Farben für Twister? Haben meist braune oder rote Varianten am Start. Wie läuft es mit der Fliegenrute?


----------



## Kunde (1. November 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*



Dr.Hook schrieb:


> Sonnabend geht es endlich wieder los. Sind zu dritt in Bukkemose und werden hoffentlich ein paar Dorsche und Forellen erwischen. Gibt es besondere Ködertipps, bzw. Farben für Twister? Haben meist braune oder rote Varianten am Start. Wie läuft es mit der Fliegenrute?


 
wäre cool wenn du nach deinem Urlaub, mal kurz berichtest wie es beim forellenangeln gelaufen ist #h
schönen Urlaub wünsch ich dir und ordentlich fisch...

gruß kunde


----------



## Dr.Hook (1. November 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*

Ich lasse von uns hören...aber noch liegt die Woche zum Glück vor uns |supergri


----------



## MS aus G (3. November 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*

Hi Alle.
Kleiner Bericht von der stürmischsten Woche des Jahres. Nach guter Anreise am Samstag, Boot und Haus übernommen, Einweisung nach den Jahren nicht mehr nötig. Schnell Autos ausgeladen und noch 4 Std. rausgefahren. Fang ging so von 16 Dorschen leider nur 7 zu verwerten. Alles auf Gummi in 8-12m. Tiefer ging nicht wegen Wind. Sonntag leider nur bis Mittag draußen sein können. Konnten von 12 Dorschen wieder nur 7 verwerten. Der Rest der Woche ist schnell erzählt "steife Brise". 

@Rudolf erstmal schade, das Ihr auch nichts mehr machen konntet. Achso der Sturm hatte glaub ich Böen bis 160-170 km/h. Sowas erlebt man zum Glück nur an der Küste. War das windig!!! Pünktlich zur Rückfahrt war natürlich Ententeich!!! Soll aber auch nur Samstag so sein.

Grüße an alle! Samstag geht es nochmal los, hoffentlich nicht mit dem nächsten Orkantief!!!
Mario


----------



## roofvisser (3. November 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*

Ein woche mit viel wind!!

Kevin war mit sein freunde auf das Insel von 25-10-2013 bis 02-11-2013*

Hier ist das verslag*


----------



## Multe (3. November 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*

Hej Kees, das sind schöne Dorsche die Kevin da gefangen hat. Sind also doch noch Fische da.
Mach doch mal etwas Reklame für die Veranstaltung vom 8.-10. Nov. in Utrecht.
Gruß Walter


----------



## roofvisser (3. November 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*



Multe schrieb:


> Hej Kees, das sind schöne Dorsche die Kevin da gefangen hat. Sind also doch noch Fische da.
> Mach doch mal etwas Reklame für die Veranstaltung vom 8.-10. Nov. in Utrecht.
> Gruß Walter



*
http://www.hengelsportbeurzen.nl/nl/*

:vik::vik::vik:


----------



## Nxr Mxxrxsxnglxr (5. November 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*

Hallo LL Freunde 
Keine Fang oder Erlebnissmeldung#c
Hallo Mario ging dir ähnlich wie mir wo sich welche rumlümmeln die Fangen wir auch  wenn wir nicht rankommen ist halt Schiet#t Für den 10 bis 17.05 2014 Ist Haus gebucht #6 und bei Denis 12bis16 .05 die Spättour:vik: Früh ist Mai schon 90% weg .Sogar 2015 zu 50%|kopfkrat|kopfkrat wir machen mit 8 Deislern und einen Hümmer Vollcharter da haben wir den Kutter für uns alleine|wavey:|wavey: 12 könnten ja mit so sind wir halt zu 9nt  Vollcharter nimmt Er 80€ die Std#6 also vom 14bis 20Uhr 480 €  Mai in den letzten 2 Std hat es immer Richtig geknallt. Man hat vor allen bei guten Fang Luft nach hinten. Sind für jeden 10€ /Std. mehr. Gruß nach Gieselwerder Rudolf


----------



## Schumi1 (5. November 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*

Hi ihr Sturmgeplagten von LL

Wir wahren auch wie geschrieben von 26.10.- normalerweise 2.11. oben sind aber schon am 31.10 abgehaun wegen dem Wetter konnten nicht einen Tag mit Dennis rausfahren also die totale Aaarrrsss.....karte :c:c:cnicht ein Dorsch. Vom ufer aus am Sonntag mahl versucht beim LL Fort aber nur Kraut am Hacken also wieder nix danach ab zum "Forellenbuff" nach Bukemose hm schöne Fische sind gesprungen wahren auch schön vollgefüttert so das kaum was gebissen hat und das zu 8 nur 3.5 Forellen bei einer hat sich der Spinner um das Vorfach gewickelt was ihr aus dem Maul hing ja Glück braucht man auch mal sonnst nur Würfeln und Kartenspielen aber nächstes Jahr sind wir wieder ende Oktober oben hoffendlich bei besserem Wetter. Einer aus Bagenkop hatte übrigends gesagt das es am Montag 193 km/h Wind waren ,waren auch wagerecht da mal an den Strand gegangen fast wagerecht sowas habe ich in DK auch noch nicht erlebt was da abging einfach nur heftig ,muss mal schaun wie ich das Foto hir reinbringe hab ich noch nicht gemacht

Wünsche allen die noch hochfahren einen Windstillen Urlaub und gute Fänge


----------



## MS aus G (7. November 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*

Hi Schumi1 und alle!
Ja das war schon eine "heiße" Woche!!! 
Sachen sind gewaschen und verpackt! Samstag geht es nochmal eine Woche hoch!!! Wollen doch mal sehen, ob das nicht noch klappt dieses Jahr!?! Material ist ja noch vollständig nach dem Sturm. Ich hoffe doch, das mein Bericht dieses mal etwas länger ausfällt!!!
Gruß Mario


----------



## Carptigers (7. November 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*

Na dann mal guten Fang und vor allen Dingen weniger Wind|wavey:


----------



## Nxr Mxxrxsxnglxr (7. November 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*



MS aus G schrieb:


> Hi Schumi1 und alle!
> Ja das war schon eine "heiße" Woche!!!
> Sachen sind gewaschen und verpackt! Samstag geht es nochmal eine Woche hoch!!! Wollen doch mal sehen, ob das nicht noch klappt dieses Jahr!?! Material ist ja noch vollständig nach dem Sturm. Ich hoffe doch, das mein Bericht dieses mal etwas länger ausfällt!!!
> Gruß Mario


Hallo mario
Viel Viel Erfolg #a  . Ich möchte im Dez. nochmal Hoch . Habe aber meine 90 J. alte Mutter  gerade im Krankenhaus. Naja Wünsche dir wenig Wind und viel Fisch#6 Gruß Rudolf allen die oben sind und noch fahren ,eine Gute Zeit


----------



## MS aus G (7. November 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*

Danke Euch!!! Wenn die Vorhersage mal stimmen sollte, dann werden wir wohl gut rauskommen!!! Sind diesesmal ja nicht in Bagenkop stationiert, sondern Fredmose! Werden dann die letzte Woche halt nachholen und uns noch mehr anstrengen, Hauptsache die Boote können ins Wasser, dann wird das schon, hoffe ich. Der Dr Hook wird wohl gut berichten können von der Woche.
Euch allen alles Gute bis demnächst
Gruß Mario


----------



## captain73 (10. November 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*

Hey Rudolf,

das gibt's ja nicht. Wir fahren zur selben Zeit hoch. Sind wieder in Spodsbjerg. Haus bei Novasol und Boot bei IBI (so ziemlich das letzte...) 

Da könnten wir ja mal ein spontanes Treffen klarmachen.

VG Captain


----------



## Nxr Mxxrxsxnglxr (10. November 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*



captain73 schrieb:


> Hey Rudolf,
> 
> das gibt's ja nicht. Wir fahren zur selben Zeit hoch. Sind wieder in Spodsbjerg. Haus bei Novasol und Boot bei IBI (so ziemlich das letzte...)
> 
> ...


Hallo Marko
Haben unser Haus in Bukkemose G10207#6 da der Renovierte Bauernhof von Jan schon weg war.:c Hat aber den Vorteil sollten wir wirklich mit Denis nicht rauskönnen#c das ich in Österskov bei Morten ein paar Utern an seiner Slipanlage eingesetzt bekomme.|supergri|supergri Wir haben den Kutter immer von 14 bis 18wahlweise 20 Uhr in Vollcharter also mit 9 Mann das ganze Boot:m ist ein Fuffi pro Mann und Tag:m.Dabei ist die Abenddämerung und die Stunde danach meist sehr sehr ergiebig   #:Sonntag ist für ein Treffen nicht schlecht  |bla: da wir den Kutter erstab Mo. Nutzen.Ich bin Immer über Handy und Internet erreichbar. Der letzte Tourn ist den Wind zum Opfer gefallen Sind nur einmal gut rausgekommen wo ich meine 18 Leos:a bekommen habe. Wenn ich rauskomme fange Ich immer meinen Fisch ,ist genug in guter Größe vorhanden. Mario ist z.Zt. oben wünsche Ihn volle Kisten und eine gute Zeit .Also "Captain "  wir sehn uns Gruß Rudolf


----------



## Stulle (17. November 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*

Raus mit der Sprache welche sau blockiert den kutter in bagenkop?|splat2:|splat2:|splat2:


----------



## Manolo1 (17. November 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*

Hallo zusammen 
Ich war mit 7 angelkollegen für eine Woche auf LL.
Vom8.-15.11. eigentlich von der Brandung aus,aber da wir zum Teil nur kleinere Exemplare fangen konnten,waren wir am Montag und Freitag mit einem Boot unterwegs.
Montag bis in die Fahrrinne (rote und grüne Tonne ) aber bis auf 4 Fische 45-60 cm nur kleine.
Freitag vor der Küste auf ca.8-9 m Tiefe mit 5 Mann,25 Dorsche von45-65 cm.
Ein Highlight vom Strand aus hatten wir jedoch auch dabei am Mittwoch 69cm und 3.14kg dazu noch 64 und 2 mal 65cm also gut gefangen jedoch viel zurückgesetzt.


----------



## Multe (17. November 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*



Stulle schrieb:


> Raus mit der Sprache welche sau blockiert den kutter in bagenkop?|splat2:|splat2:|splat2:



Frag einmal die dänischen Politiker, denn wenn es nach denen geht, darf in Kürze KEIN Kutter mehr von Bagenkop die bekannte Fischplätz mehr anfahren. Sieht nicht gut aus. 
http://www.tv2fyn.dk/article/431948:Fiskeri-ved-Langeland-begraenses


----------



## Nxr Mxxrxsxnglxr (17. November 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*



Forellenjäger 63 schrieb:


> Hallo Langelandfans! Wir wollen nach langer Zeit mal wieder nach  Langeland fahren. Und zum ersten mal nach oben.  Ist schon mal einer von  Lohals zum Angeln rausgefahren? Und wen ja wie war es da so?


Hallo Forellenjäger

Zu welcher Jahreszeit , was für ein Boot?  Ein vernünftiges Boot sollte es schon sein, die Fanggründe sind etwas weiter zu fahren . DAS HEIßT *Wettervorhersage *für die Ausfahrttage beachten|kopfkrat|kopfkrat . Du fängst unter der Brücke (teils derbe Unterströmung )  mit Pilk & Gummi .Vor der Brücke ca 3km ist ein Gebiet rechts mit Löchern die ca 6-7m tiefer sind als der übrige Untergrund. Es ist ein Gebiet wo Sand und Kraut wechselt. Wenn du dies findest|uhoh: hast du volle Kisten mit viel Ü70 Dorsch . Wenn nicht gibts lange Gesichter.:c Rechts um die Spitze ins Belt geht auch so ca. 3km reinfahren Echolot im Auge haben ,500m vom Ufer ist eine Rinne, auch sehr Gut. Das erste mal da oben ohne einen der sich auskennt, wird schwer für dich#c Ich bevorzuge den Süden ,also Bagenkop die Ausweichmöglichkeiten bei schlechten Wetter sind vielfältiger. Aber wie ein kollege hier immer schreibt: Versuch macht Klug. Hab eine schöne Zeit und die Kisten voller Fisch Gruß Rudolf                       *

PS: Mario dein Ber**icht  Hoffe mit viel Fisch.                                            

Wenn der Link zutrifft und die Angler wegbleiben wirds einige Häuse mehr zum Abriss geben und die Kronen werden knapper                  *http://www.tv2fyn.dk/article/431948:...and-begraenses


----------



## Multe (17. November 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*

Die Dänen sind in dieser Richtung sehr schmerzfrei. In Bagenkop im Hafen soll ja auch eine Badelandschaft entstehen und da sind Fischer eben fehl am Platz.


----------



## bombe220488 (17. November 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*

kann mir den text einer besser erklären als der google übersetzer?

Vielen Dank


----------



## MS aus G (17. November 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*

Hi alle!
Dann mal los zu meinem Bericht. Zum Glück gibt es mehr zu Berichten als vor 2 Wochen.
Nach guter Anreise am 09. Haus und Boote übernommen und erstmal Sachen ausgepackt. Das Wetter sah nicht sonderlich toll aus Böen bis bft9. Aber es sollte ja besser werden und auf LL ändert sich die Lage ja täglich so auch am nächsten Tag früh um 6 aus den Federn nach einem ausgiebigen Frühstück ging es sofort raus mit den Booten und erstmal probieren wo was ging. Eins schon mal vorweg um den Dorschnachwuchs brauchen wir uns glaub ich keine Sorgen zu machen über die ganze Woche gesehen lag die Quote bestimmt bei 6-7/1!!! Wir also, wie immer von Fredmose etwa 10 min. Richtung Norden an die kleine Steilküste und es dauerte nicht lange, da bissen die ersten Dorsche bei ca. 5m tiefe. Butt ging auch sehr gut, aber darauf hatten wir es nicht abgesehen. Am Ende des Tages hatten wir 18 Dorsche +45 und bestimmt noch 60 kleine, die natürlich wieder schwimmen. Der größte hatte 75 und wog 4,75 kg, was auch der Beste der ganzen Woche war. Das war schon mal ein Anfang. Es sollte doch aber bestimmt noch besser gehen!?! Interessant war noch, das selten einmal 2 Dorsche zusammen gefangen wurden, waren wohl alles Einzelkämpfer.
Am Montag das gleiche Bild, man musste die Dorsche zwar nicht suchen, aber es kamen wieder viele kleine zum Vorschein bevor ein brauchbarer dabei war. So hatten wir am Ende 19 Dorsche + 14 Plattfische alle gebissen auf Twister bzw. Gummifisch mit einem Stück Ringelwurm garniert, in tiefen von 4-10m, die Platten standen meist bei 8-10m.
Am Dienstag ging leider nichts, so das wir uns den Tag mit Kartenspielen vertreiben mussten.
Der Mittwoch war wieder das totale Gegenteil, kaum Wind und optimale Bedingungen. Es sollte auch unser bester Tag sein. Am Ende hatten wir 57 gute Dorsche und 10 Platten.
Donnerstag kam der Wind mal wieder nicht so gut, so das wir an Land geblieben sind. 
Dann kam der letzte Tag und es war wieder gut raus zufahren. 2 Kollegen mussten uns leider am Morgen verlassen, da sie zum Abschlussball der Kinder mussten. So waren wir noch zu fünft und haben bis zum Abend wieder 35 Dorsche gefangen. Ein Kollege hatte noch das Glück einen schönen Steinbutt zu fangen. Das war dann der krönende Abschluss eines, wieder mal gelungenen LL Urlaubs.
Jetzt geht das Warten, die Vorfreude, das Fachsimpeln... wieder los!!!
Bis zum nächsten Jahr!!!
Gruß Mario


http://www.anglerboard.de/board/attachment.php?attachmentid=211628&stc=1&d=1384724498


----------



## Stulle (18. November 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*



Multe schrieb:


> Frag einmal die dänischen Politiker, denn wenn es nach denen geht, darf in Kürze KEIN Kutter mehr von Bagenkop die bekannte Fischplätz mehr anfahren. Sieht nicht gut aus.
> http://www.tv2fyn.dk/article/431948:Fiskeri-ved-Langeland-begraenses



Wollen tun Politiker immer viel,  zum schicken Badeort muss da aber mehr passieren als die angler los zu werden.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 7531 (18. November 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*

Alles doch nur heisse Luft...sind doch bald Kommunalwahlen....um die Angler geht es dort ja auch nicht...


----------



## goeddoek (18. November 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*



matze2004 schrieb:


> Alles doch nur heisse Luft...sind doch bald Kommunalwahlen....um die Angler geht es dort ja auch nicht...



Eben ! Es geht nicht darum, dass die Kutter nicht mehr rausfahren dürfen, sondern das die Grundschleppfischerei eingeschränkt wird. Also als Angler find ich das nicht sooo unsympathisch


----------



## Multe (18. November 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*

Mensch Georg, dich gibt es ja auch noch. Leider habe ich es im Sommer nicht mehr geschafft dich zu besuchen. Wir waren etwas zu lange am Simon`s P&T. Da war es schon gegen 23.00Uhr als wir von deiner Insel runter sind.
Finde das mit der "Schlepperei" im Süden der Insel auch nicht optimal. Das hat man zum Glück vor Spodsbjerg nicht.
Gruß Walter


----------



## goeddoek (19. November 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*

Moin Walter #h


Macht nichts, schnacken wir nächstes Mal. Apropos Regenbogenforellen - musste mich die letzten Tage um die ausgebüxten Zuchtforellen kümmern |supergri

Sind um Langeland auch so viele unterwegs ?


----------



## Multe (19. November 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*

Ja, an manchen Stellen ist richtig was los. Es waren sowieso schon, den ganzen Sommer über,  etliche im Hafen von Spodsbjerg. 
War auch nicht gerade wenig, was da ausgebüxt ist.
Ich kann dir ja einmal einige Rezepte schicken, denn ich mache so einiges aus den Filets.
Gruß Walter


----------



## Greenhorn (26. November 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*



Multe schrieb:


> Mensch Georg, dich gibt es ja auch noch. Leider habe ich es im Sommer nicht mehr geschafft dich zu besuchen. Wir waren etwas zu lange am Simon`s P&T. Da war es schon gegen 23.00Uhr als wir von deiner Insel runter sind.
> Finde das mit der "Schlepperei" im Süden der Insel auch nicht optimal. Das hat man zum Glück vor Spodsbjerg nicht.
> Gruß Walter



Moin Walter, 
ich wusste gar nicht, dass die da unten von Bagenkop aus noch schleppen dürfen. Weißt Du, bis wohin die denn im Belt hoch schleppen dürfen und in welchen Monaten?
VG, Jan


----------



## Multe (26. November 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*

hej Jan, da wird nur bis zur Südspitze geschleppt, nicht höher. Hauptsächlich geht es in südöstlicher Richtung.
Lass mal wieder von dir hören, wenn du mal wieder in der Gegend bist.
Gruß Walter


----------



## Greenhorn (28. November 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*

Moin Walter,
das mache ich gern, ich nehme allerdings an, dass das erst wieder was im neuen Jahr wird.
Viele Grüße
Jan


----------



## sandre (6. Dezember 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*

Moin,

bevor es hier ganz einschläft, war wohl ganz schön zugig auf Langeland. Für die Bewohner der Insel sicherlich eher besch..., für die Ostsee bei Nordwestwind frisches Salzwasser aus der Nordsee und somit in den nächsten Jahren viele kleine Dörschlein #6. Euch einen schönen Tag.

Gruß
Ron#h


----------



## Stulle (6. Dezember 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*

Ich hoffe ehr das noch mehr köhler kommen 

send via mobil


----------



## sandre (6. Dezember 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*



Stulle schrieb:


> Ich hoffe ehr das noch mehr köhler kommen
> 
> send via mobil


 
Stulle,

Köhler und Makrelen sowie vereinzelt Leng sind durch die verbesserten Sauerstoff,-und Salzbedingungen der letzten Jahre eh schon häufiger, also von mir aus sehr gern. Hattest Du denn häufiger Köhler am Band? Für mich wäre es eine willkommene Bereicherung und würde für die derzeit recht guten Bedingungen in der Ostsee sprechen.

Gruß Ron


----------



## Stulle (6. Dezember 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*

Bis her nur auf Langeland und fynen da aber recht viele bis 40cm vom  strand 

send via mobil


----------



## Stulle (6. Dezember 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*

Der kleine ist vom anfang mai die größeren von mitte November
	

	
	
		
		

		
			








send via mobil


----------



## Multe (6. Dezember 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*



sandre schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> bevor es hier ganz einschläft, war wohl ganz schön zugig auf Langeland. Für die Bewohner der Insel sicherlich eher besch..., für die Ostsee bei Nordwestwind frisches Salzwasser aus der Nordsee und somit in den nächsten Jahren viele kleine Dörschlein #6. Euch einen schönen Tag.
> 
> ...



hej Ron, besch... kann man wohl sagen. Gestern waren ab 13.00Uhr  *ALLE* Brücken dicht, sprich Langelandbrücke, Siø - Brücke, Svendborgsundbrücke.  Es fuhr kein Bus und kein Zug mehr. Auch die Fähre hatte den Betrieb eingestellt.
Über 300 Menschen  waren auf der Insel "gestrandet" und mussten in Notunterkünften versorgt werden.
Im Moment ist die Storebælt - Brücke wieder gesperrt und soll es auch bis min. 21.00 Uhr bleiben.
Die Ærø - Fähre liegt wegen Niedrigwasser auf Grund.
Ist also richtig was los.
Gruß Multe


----------



## Stulle (6. Dezember 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*



Multe schrieb:


> hej Ron, besch... kann man wohl sagen. Gestern waren ab 13.00Uhr  *ALLE* Brücken dicht, sprich Langelandbrücke, Siø - Brücke, Svendborgsundbrücke.  Es fuhr kein Bus und kein Zug mehr. Auch die Fähre hatte den Betrieb eingestellt.
> Über 300 Menschen  waren auf der Insel "gestrandet" und mussten in Notunterkünften versorgt werden.
> Im Moment ist die Storebælt - Brücke wieder gesperrt und soll es auch bis min. 21.00 Uhr bleiben.
> Die Ærø - Fähre liegt wegen Niedrigwasser auf Grund.
> ...



Das doch mal nen kostenloser Abenteuerurlaub

Ich muste heute von Hamburg nach Berlin fahren das ging gerade noch über see Brücken hätte ich nicht fahren wollen.

send via mobil


----------



## sandre (6. Dezember 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*

Hi Walter, 
danke für die Infos. Dat hört sich aber net gut an. Ich hoffe, dass keiner gesundheitlich zu Schaden kam. So langsam sollte es ja ruhiger werden. 

Stulle, 
nicht schlecht, und das vom Strand aus, erstaunlich. In der Ostsee hatte ich noch keinen,  halt nur in Norge reichlich. Dann werde ich ja vielleicht in den nächsten Jahren auf Langeland auch mal einen an's Band kriegen.
Euch einen schönen Abend. 

Gruß Ron


----------



## Multe (6. Dezember 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*

Ich denke, nächstes Jahr wird es wohl vom Strand aus ein anderer Fisch stark gejagt werden.
Im Moment gibt es nämlich Unmengen von Regenbogenforellen zwischen 3-4 kg an der Küste von LL und davon werden mit großer Sicherheit auch im nächsten Jahr noch einige vorhanden sein. Vor einigen Wochen sind nämlich über 600 Tonnen Forellen aus ihren Gehegen "auf Reise" gegangen.
Das wird bestimmt eine spannende Fischrei über Weihnachten und natürlich im Frühjahr zum Saisonstart.


----------



## Stulle (6. Dezember 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*

Den tag wos die köhler gab wurde 10 m neben mir eine gefangen. 

send via mobil


----------



## Nxr Mxxrxsxnglxr (9. Dezember 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*



Stulle schrieb:


> Der kleine ist vom anfang mai die größeren von mitte November
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Eine Küchenspüle hat 36-37cm Durchmesser. DIE FISCHE ? Wie ist doch gleich das Mindestmaß für die beiden Arten in DK ????  #c#c


----------



## Stulle (9. Dezember 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*

Der größte dorsch war knapp über 50. Dorsch 38 kohler wie ich spater erfahren hatte 40 nicht 35 hätte ich das vorher gewußt hätte ich die gerade 40er nicht mitgenommen

send via mobil


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 7531 (9. Dezember 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*

.....ohne Worte....#d#d#d


----------



## Meier13 (9. Dezember 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*

Hi Multe,
600 t RBF? Hab ich mich verlesen oder meinst du das ernst? Wo her hast Du deine Infos? Wo sind diese Tiere denn entwischt? und an welchen Küstenabschnitten kommen sie vermehrt vor?

Sorry, ich befische seit vielen Jahren die dänischen ,Südseeinseln' nach Meerforellen ab. Ok, da war mal immer wieder so eine Rainbow trout dabei, als Exot genehmigt, aber wer will schon für viel Geld an der Küste ,Puffforellen' fangen? 

Ok, es ist wohl nur  ne Info.... oder auch nur ein Werbegag???

Meier


----------



## Windelwilli (9. Dezember 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*



Meier13 schrieb:


> Hi ...aber wer will schon für viel Geld an der Küste ,Puffforellen' fangen?



Mit "viel Geld" meinst du jetzt aber nicht die paar Kröten für den dänischen Jahresschein, oder?


----------



## Meier13 (9. Dezember 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*

Um Gottes willen ,nein', Fischereierlaubnisschein ist ok, leider absolut zu preiswert.

Ich meine so einen Meerforellentrip aus dem deutschen Hinterland,  ok meist in der Nebensaison und somit preiswertes Wohnen vor Ort.

Als, Fünen etc. geht ja noch, Langeland ist da durch das Dorschangeln  nicht mehr empfehlenswert.

Mir ist keine MeFo zu teuer, will aber den Drill dieser Ausnahmefische nie missen.

Daheim, sorry ,Münsterland' kann ich Stör, Wels und Karpfen in kommerzionellen Seen, Teichen in grossen Meter  Längen Angeln, ......

Was gibt es aber schöneres, in den Sonnenuntergang hinein, bis zur Brust im Wasser zu stehend und auf den Biss einer ,Meerforelle' zu warten.

Na ja, Puffforellen gehören zu diesem Zenario wohl kaum dazu

Meier


----------



## xl Franz (9. Dezember 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*

hallo bin neu im forum . kennt sich jemand in lohas langeland aus ? wo man dort auf dorschjagd geht und welche angelausrüstung zu empfelen ist . sind letztes jahr in bagenkop zum angeln gewesen mit erfolg auf dorsch .haben jetzt imapril 2014 ein haus in lohas mit boot . kennen uns aber da oben nicht aus wo und wie tief man dort angelt . vieleicht hat jemand einpaar tips wäre super


----------



## Stulle (9. Dezember 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*



matze2004 schrieb:


> .....ohne Worte....#d#d#d




was willst du jetzt damit sagen ;+


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 7531 (9. Dezember 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*

Damit meine ich die grøsse der Fische die dort in der Spüle liegen....


----------



## Stulle (9. Dezember 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*



matze2004 schrieb:


> Damit meine ich die grøsse der Fische die dort in der Spüle liegen....



und was ist falsch an maßigen fischen |bigeyes


----------



## MS aus G (9. Dezember 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*

Hi Rudolf
 klappt das mit dir jetzt noch im Dezember? 
 Gruß Mario


----------



## Nxr Mxxrxsxnglxr (10. Dezember 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*



MS aus G schrieb:


> Hi Rudolf
> klappt das mit dir jetzt noch im Dezember?
> Gruß Mario


Hallo Mario
Nein .Meine Mutter kämpft Ihen letzten Kampf . Danach werde ich die Klinik aufsuchen müssen . Ist Schade da ich mit Dennis eine """Neue Stelle""" mit Steinbutt testen wollte. Er hat mit 3Mann bei bisher 4 Probeläufen 40 Steinbutte  und einige Großdorsche erwischt . 2014 ist ein 3Tageslauf auf ausschließlich Steinbutt geplant. Für einen Tag 12Std. habe ich das Boot in Vollcharter. Im Mai für 6Tage Vollcharter auf Dorsch mit 8 Deiselern an Bord . Da haben wir reichlich Platz.
Dir eine Gute Zeit und friedvolle Festtage  Gruß Rudolf


----------



## Nxr Mxxrxsxnglxr (10. Dezember 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*



Stulle schrieb:


> Der größte dorsch war knapp über 50. Dorsch 38 kohler wie ich spater erfahren hatte 40 nicht 35 hätte ich das vorher gewußt hätte ich die gerade 40er nicht mitgenommen
> 
> send via mobil


Um es zum ABSCHLUß zu bringen
IN dieser 36cm Spüle(Standard ) befindet sich nicht ein maßiger Köhler#d#d#d geschweige denn ein 50iger Dorsch . |uhoh:|uhoh:|uhoh:Wenn man schon so dämlich ist und UNTERMAßIGE FISCHE ins Net stellt sollte man dazu stehen und nicht RUMEIERN #qohne Gruß ......


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 7531 (10. Dezember 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*

alles gesagt...#6


----------



## Stulle (10. Dezember 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*

Der war über 50 das hab ich mit dem zollstock von einem kolegen der neben mir stand gemessen!

send via mobil


----------



## MS aus G (10. Dezember 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*

Hi Rudolf
 das mit deiner Mutter tut mir sehr leid!!! Bei deinem Klinikaufenthalt wünsch ich Dir alles Gute, ist hoffentlich nichts schlimmes!?!
 Gruß Mario


----------



## spodsbjerg (10. Dezember 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*

So Jungs nun beruhigt euch doch mal. Die Fische in der Spüle sind mit Sicherheit nicht riesig aber die Dorsche könnten das min. von 38 haben und die Köhler das von 30 ebenfalls. Vielleicht liegt der 50 er ja nicht in der Spüle .
Gruß


----------



## Nxr Mxxrxsxnglxr (10. Dezember 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*



spodsbjerg schrieb:


> So Jungs nun beruhigt euch doch mal. Die Fische in der Spüle sind mit Sicherheit nicht riesig aber die Dorsche könnten das min. von 38 haben und die Köhler das von 30 ebenfalls. Vielleicht liegt der 50 er ja nicht in der Spüle .
> Gruß


Werter Sportsfreund:
Köhler : Mindestmaß 40cm


----------



## Stulle (10. Dezember 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*

Falls da jemand ne neue Quelle hat wurde mich das auch interessieren finde viele unterschiedliche Angaben im netz

send via mobil


----------



## Stulle (10. Dezember 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*

Wo sind denn die Postings von spodsbjerg ??

send via mobil


----------



## spodsbjerg (10. Dezember 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*



Stulle schrieb:


> Wo sind denn die Postings von spodsbjerg ??
> 
> send via mobil


 ;+;+;+#c


----------



## spodsbjerg (10. Dezember 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*

Hier aber meine hoffentlich richtige Quelle....
http://daenemark.fish-maps.de/schonzeiten-mindestmasse-2542.html


----------



## Stulle (10. Dezember 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*

ok hab ich doch keine Halluzination |kopfkrat

nach der seite ist ja 30 cm mindestmaß|kopfkrat


----------



## spodsbjerg (10. Dezember 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*

Wollte meinen letzten Kommentar erweitern und dann war er wech |bigeyes.
30 cm hatte ich ja auch geschrieben.


----------



## Stulle (10. Dezember 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*



spodsbjerg schrieb:


> Wollte meinen letzten Kommentar erweitern und dann war er wech |bigeyes.
> 30 cm hatte ich ja auch geschrieben.



Aliens


----------



## spodsbjerg (10. Dezember 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*



Stulle schrieb:


> Aliens


 Glaube eher an Blö..eit #d


----------



## Stulle (10. Dezember 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*

aber 30 beruhigt mich dann wahren sie doch deutlich maßig (die Köhler) nicht nur gerade so#a


----------



## Nxr Mxxrxsxnglxr (11. Dezember 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*

Für Leute die sich NACH den Schlachten die Mindestmaße zusammensuchen müssen ( Vorher völlig Ahnungslos);+;+;+|uhoh:|uhoh:

BITTE LESEN (wer kann)#c:c#4

Es sind Mindestmaße

http://www.daenemarkfan.de/daenemark-tipps/tipps-angeln-daenemark

Für Fischräuber und sogenannte Angler (Sportfischer??????)lasse Ich ES UNKOMENTIERT

Wenn ich Ausprobiere kommen NUR MAßIGE Fische zum Schlachten


----------



## vdausf (11. Dezember 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*

Hi,
als meine Spüle daheim ist ziemlich genau quadratisch, also so breit als tief.
Diese "Spüle" ist in meinen Augen rechteckig -> breiter als tief.
Jetzt sollten wir uns hier mal nicht die Augen aushacken, so kurz vorm Jahreswechsel!?!?
So denn, allen ne gute Zeit!
Gruß


----------



## Stulle (11. Dezember 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*



Nur Meeresangler schrieb:


> Für Leute die sich NACH den Schlachten die Mindestmaße zusammensuchen müssen ( Vorher völlig Ahnungslos);+;+;+|uhoh:|uhoh:
> 
> BITTE LESEN (wer kann)#c:c#4
> 
> ...




Du haust hier ganz schöne beleidigungen rauß Postest aber ein dorsch mindestmaß von 35 #q


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 7531 (11. Dezember 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*

ob nun 35,38 oder 40cm....vorher schlau machen würde Sinn machen. Selbst wenn einer dieser Fische 0,25cm über Mindestmaß haben sollte, was will man mit solchen Fischen? Gerade der Köhler, der hier langsam wieder Einheimisch wird....aber ich sehe es hier in der Saison jeden Tag im Hafen wie ganz Stolz kleine Dorsche im 5 Liter Putzeimer ins Schlachthaus getragen werden, es ist zum kotzen....

Trotzdem frohe Weihnachten und ein Maß voller Fische...|kopfkrat


----------



## Nxr Mxxrxsxnglxr (11. Dezember 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*



matze2004 schrieb:


> ob nun 35,38 oder 40cm....vorher schlau machen würde Sinn machen. Selbst wenn einer dieser Fische 0,25cm über Mindestmaß haben sollte, was will man mit solchen Fischen? Gerade der Köhler, der hier langsam wieder Einheimisch wird....aber ich sehe es hier in der Saison jeden Tag im Hafen wie ganz Stolz kleine Dorsche im 5 Liter Putzeimer ins Schlachthaus getragen werden, es ist zum kotzen....
> 
> Trotzdem frohe Weihnachten und ein Maß voller Fische...|kopfkrat


Dem gibt es nichts mehr hinzuzufügen.:m Hoffe man sieht sich mal. Scheinen die gleiche Einstellung zum Fischen zu Haben 
Frohe Vorweihnachtszeit und friedliche Festage 
Gruß Rudolf


----------



## vdausf (11. Dezember 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*

Ist klar, dass ein Dorsch und bestimmt auch ein Köhler unter min. 50 cm noch kein vernünftiges Filet zu bieten hat!
Bei uns gehen Fische unter 50cm wieder baden, es sei denn er blutet beim Entfernen des Hakens.
Ich könnt auch kotzen wenn ich Bilder von Babydorschen im Web finde!!

So denn eine ruhige und besinnliche Zeit Euch allen.
Angang Mai solls wieder auf die Insel gehen!

Gruß Volker


----------



## Stulle (11. Dezember 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*

Ich hatte am abend vorher noch mit meinen Kollegen gesprochen das es neuerdings köhler gibt und in dem Buch über Langeland kein mindestmaß steht. Einer meinte dann 35cm wäre es im kategat, als ich dann einen fing der der die 40cm Markierung an meiner rute erreichte dachte ok der ist gut maßig. Zuhause fand ich dann im Internet unterschiedliche angaben wo 40cm überwog. Das verschwundene posting von spodsbjerg war vom Fischerei ministerium und da stand 30cm was für mich bedeutet ich kann bei meinem persönlichen mindestmaß von 40cm bleiben 

Ich kriege aus einem 45cm dorsch ein komplettes Mittagessen an Fleisch. Binn ich mit meinem womo unterwegs ist das eine willkommene nahrungsquelle. 

send via mobil


----------



## Greenhorn (11. Dezember 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*



Nur Meeresangler schrieb:


> Für Leute die sich NACH den Schlachten die Mindestmaße zusammensuchen müssen ( Vorher völlig Ahnungslos);+;+;+|uhoh:|uhoh:
> 
> BITTE LESEN (wer kann)#c:c#4
> 
> ...



Mal am Rande: Aber wenn man schon so rumdröhnt und sich aus dem Fenster hängt, könnte man sich sicherheitshalber auch mal überlegen, ob man nicht eine bessere (offiziellere) Quelle als den angegebenen Link raussucht.

Ebenfalls Frohes Fest an alle!


----------



## bindi (11. Dezember 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*

Mahlzeit,

http://naturerhverv.fvm.dk/skema_over_mindstemaal_og_fredningstider.aspx?ID=44823

kann zwar kein Dänisch, aber 30cm für´n Mørksej sollte in LL passen

Gruß

Rolf


----------



## Stulle (11. Dezember 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*



bindi schrieb:


> Mahlzeit,
> 
> http://naturerhverv.fvm.dk/skema_over_mindstemaal_og_fredningstider.aspx?ID=44823
> 
> ...



Thx endlich ne offizielle seite. 

30cm noch weniger als angenommen, an denen ist wirklich nichts dran.

send via mobil


----------



## fischerheinrich (11. Dezember 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*

Moin zusammen,

ist zwar fast schon alles gesagt, nur eine Sache noch:
wenn jemand ggf. nur einmal im Jahr auf Dorsch (im Urlaub) rausfährt und es schlecht = wenig beißt, finde ich überhaupt nichts schlimmes daran, wenn auch knapp maßige Fische mitgenommen werden. Dieser Angler "schädigt" den Bestand in Summe weniger als die "Experten", die zwar nur Ü50 mitnehmen, davon aber eben auch dann über die Zeit viel mehr...  wirklich schlimm finde ich nur, wenn von einigen ständig und viel höchstens knapp maßige entnommen werden.


----------



## JungausHamburg (12. Dezember 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*

mus sagen Respekt was hier so einige in bezug auf LL gesammelt haben!

157 seiten mit mal mehr und mal weniger wichtigen Infos.
was ich trotz intensiver  suche nicht gefunden habe ist wo stehen im LLbelt gelbe strommasten?
Habt ihr diesen anbieter auf dem schirm oder ist er schon in euren schatzkisten des wissens verankert ?
http://www.baeltferie.com/default.html
So und für die die was zum lesen brauchen und nicht nur die stunden bis zum nächsten LL start zählen wollen hier was zum lesen ..http://esys.org/rev_info/Daenemark/grosserbelt.html ist zwar von Seglern für Segler aber der letzte web link ...verkehrsführung im großen belt  be antwortet so manches Problem.

so nehme mir jetzt die karte vom kees und lese die beiträge beginnend von 2012  bis 13 noch mal und schau mal welche hotspots da noch so raus kommen ....
bernd


----------



## vdausf (12. Dezember 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*



fischerheinrich schrieb:


> Moin zusammen,
> 
> ist zwar fast schon alles gesagt, nur eine Sache noch:
> wenn jemand ggf. nur einmal im Jahr auf Dorsch (im Urlaub) rausfährt und es schlecht = wenig beißt, finde ich überhaupt nichts schlimmes daran, wenn auch knapp maßige Fische mitgenommen werden. Dieser Angler "schädigt" den Bestand in Summe weniger als die "Experten", die zwar nur Ü50 mitnehmen, davon aber eben auch dann über die Zeit viel mehr... wirklich schlimm finde ich nur, wenn von einigen ständig und viel höchstens knapp maßige entnommen werden.


 
Jetzt werden wir mal mit den "Experten" nicht persönlich!:q
Ich komm max. einmal im Jahr an die Ostsee, kann mir es aber trotzdem verkneifen einen Fisch der gerade so das Mindestmaß hat mit zu nehmen. Wie gesagt, es sei denn er blutet, dann kommt auch ein Fisch der das Maß gerade so hat nimmer ins Wasser.
So denn,
Volker


----------



## fischerheinrich (12. Dezember 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*



JungausHamburg schrieb:


> mus sagen Respekt was hier so einige in bezug auf LL gesammelt haben!
> 
> 
> Habt ihr diesen anbieter auf dem schirm oder ist er schon in euren schatzkisten des wissens verankert ?
> ...



Ich war (glaube ich) drei mal bei baeltferie, das letzte Mal vor rd. 5 Jahren, und es hat mir sehr gut gefallen, sehr freundlich und hilfbereit, die Unterkünfte sauber und gut, ebenso wie die Boote.
Die Boote liegen in Lohals, also ganz "oben", Plattfisch war gut, für Dorsch muss mann wohl oben um die Spitze rum fahren, was wir (nur) einmal (wg. Wind) mit recht gutem Erfolg gemacht haben.


----------



## spodsbjerg (12. Dezember 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*



Nur Meeresangler schrieb:


> Für Leute die sich NACH den Schlachten die Mindestmaße zusammensuchen müssen ( Vorher völlig Ahnungslos);+;+;+|uhoh:|uhoh:
> 
> BITTE LESEN (wer kann)#c:c#4
> 
> ...


 Wie war das noch??? Wehrter Sportsfreund?? Wer lesen kann??
Dann kannst DU ja anscheinend nicht lesen denn nach Deiner Liste hat der Dorsch noch 35cm!!!! Ich glaube zu wissen das dies schon lang nicht mehr so ist.|supergri|supergri|supergri Ob diese Mindestmasze für dich zu gering sind ist eine ganz andere Geschichte. Fakt ist doch; wenn die Fische das Gesetzliche Mindestmasz erreicht haben ist doch dagegen überhaupt nichts einzuwenden.
Gruß  :m


----------



## JungausHamburg (12. Dezember 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*

moinsen ihr LL Junkies

 ich möchte mal das wissen der Boots Angler anzapfen#c

 auf den Seekarten sind Sperrgebiete eingezeichnet 

 Frage sind diese aktuell oder wo bekommt man eine aktuelle Übersicht? 
 bernd


----------



## Stulle (13. Dezember 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*



JungausHamburg schrieb:


> mus sagen Respekt was hier so einige in bezug auf LL gesammelt haben!
> 
> 157 seiten mit mal mehr und mal weniger wichtigen Infos.
> was ich trotz intensiver  suche nicht gefunden habe ist wo stehen im LLbelt gelbe strommasten?
> ...



Lohals liegt windgeschützt und ist meiner Meinung nach das schönste dörfchen mit Hafen, nur die besten angelplätze sind etwas weiter weck 

send via mobil


----------



## Nin-ja (13. Dezember 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*

http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=L1OuA_...=/watch?v=L1OuA_Wdbd0&feature=em-upload_owner

august 2013!


----------



## Stulle (13. Dezember 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*



Nin-ja schrieb:


> http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=L1OuA_...=/watch?v=L1OuA_Wdbd0&feature=em-upload_owner
> 
> august 2013!



Respekt und auch noch zurück gesetzt :O


----------



## Nin-ja (13. Dezember 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*

meterdorsch immer zuruck! Catch and release!


----------



## heinzi (14. Dezember 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*

...finde ich absolut klasse #h


----------



## Multe (14. Dezember 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*

heinzi, dieser Dorsch wartet im nächsten Jahr auf deinen Köder.|sagnix#:#::a


----------



## Multe (14. Dezember 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*

Zu Beginn des neuen Jahres wird es auf Langeland und Fünen neue Schutzzonen für Meerforellen geben bzw. wird die Sperrzeit von verschiedenen Schutzzonen verlängert. Auf Langeland sind davon  2 Stellen betroffen. 
Sobald das Gesetz in Kraft ist, werde ich genaueres posten.


----------



## Nin-ja (14. Dezember 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*

Nehme doch ein wage mit und lass die  groBe schwimmen, macht mehr spaB! Auch fur die zukunft. Die kleine (50-80cm) schmecken viel besser!


----------



## Kunde (14. Dezember 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*



Multe schrieb:


> Zu Beginn des neuen Jahres wird es auf Langeland und Fünen neue Schutzzonen für Meerforellen geben bzw. wird die Sperrzeit von verschiedenen Schutzzonen verlängert. Auf Langeland sind davon  2 Stellen betroffen.
> Sobald das Gesetz in Kraft ist, werde ich genaueres posten.



ja bitte, bin im april auf langeland zum mefofischen und da ist es gut soetwas zu wissen! #h


----------



## heinzi (14. Dezember 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*



Multe schrieb:


> heinzi, dieser Dorsch wartet im nächsten Jahr auf deinen Köder.|sagnix#:#::a



Hi Walter,
das wäre ja mal ne richtige Nummer. 
Aber wahrscheinlich klappt es nächstes Jahr mit LL nicht. |gr:


----------



## JungausHamburg (14. Dezember 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*

hab da mal ne frage#c
 hab mir mal von 2012 und 2013 die trööööts durchgelesen
 zahlreichen links gefolgt und so mancheine pn oder mail versand.

 jetzt sage bitte keiner dann lese die anderen auch noch|supergri|supergri|supergri
 zwei Sachen konnte ich nicht finden oder habe das in den zahlreichen postings überlesen

 wo ist der SPORTPLATZ und der schönste Schrottplatz?

 was versteht der Fachmann unter "wenn der Fisch Blutet "?
 @ninja   
 habt ihr auf der hauptschnur einen schwimmer  laufen


----------



## Stulle (14. Dezember 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*







Der dorsch in der hand blutet wegen dem drilling im Kiemenbogen

send via mobil


----------



## sandre (15. Dezember 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*



Nin-ja schrieb:


> Nehme doch ein wage mit und lass die  groBe schwimmen, macht mehr spaB! Auch fur die zukunft. Die kleine (50-80cm) schmecken viel besser!



Ninja,
finde ich super. Wenn größere Fische nicht verletzt sind dürfen sie wieder schwimmen,  handhabe ich auch so zb. bei Zandern. 

Gruß Ron


----------



## spodsbjerg (15. Dezember 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*



Nin-ja schrieb:


> meterdorsch immer zuruck! Catch and release!


 Absolut Super!!!! Habe selten so etwas gesehen und deshalb meinen größten RESPEKT an Dich!!!! #v
Gruß  Thomas


----------



## Nin-ja (17. Dezember 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*

http://mobil.stern.de/wissen/studie...rteilhaft-fuer-bestaende-2077912.html?mobil=1

und nochmals was wir gerne machen..

http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=8qW8feDyQE4&feature=plpp&p=PLO1fXK79zKl7eZHnWEFSXhekiaMuj9ItB


----------



## heinzi (17. Dezember 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*

Tja, was soll ich dazu sagen. Meinen Respekt habt ihr#h


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 7531 (17. Dezember 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*

Absolut super!!!! Was für ein geiles Gefühl solche Dorsche wieder reinzusetzen.Habe ich diesen Jahr auch ein paar mal gemacht, allerdings waren es 70er Dorsche..sollte jeder mal machen.....da sollten sich mal hier die 30er und 38er Kønige ne Scheibe von abschneiden....

glædig jul allesam


----------



## Nxr Mxxrxsxnglxr (18. Dezember 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*



matze2004 schrieb:


> Absolut super!!!! Was für ein geiles Gefühl solche Dorsche wieder reinzusetzen.Habe ich diesen Jahr auch ein paar mal gemacht, allerdings waren es 70er Dorsche..sollte jeder mal machen.....da sollten sich mal hier die 30er und 38er Kønige ne Scheibe von abschneiden....
> 
> glædig jul allesam


Hi Matz
Die Jungs bekommen doch zu Weihnachten eine Streckbank. Damit auch die 25er auf Maß gebracht werden können. |supergri
Wünsche dir eine besinnliche Vorweihnachtszeit und Frohe Festtage
Gruß Rudolf


----------



## JungausHamburg (19. Dezember 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*

moinsen
 mal ne dumme frage 
 ist es richtig das Bleikugeln zum angeln verboten sind
 muß ich denn meine jigköpfe zu hause lassen


----------



## Multe (20. Dezember 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*



JungausHamburg schrieb:


> moinsen
> mal ne dumme frage
> ist es richtig das Bleikugeln zum angeln verboten sind
> muß ich denn meine jigköpfe zu hause lassen



Der Verkauf von bleihaltigen Artikeln, wie Pilker, Jigköpfe usw. ist in DK verboten. Die Händler dürfen aber noch ihre Restbestände verkaufen.
Du darfst aber deine bleihaltigen Teile ohne Strafe nach DK einführen und auch benutzen.


----------



## JungausHamburg (21. Dezember 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*

:mdannnnnke multe


 |bigeyes|bigeyeskannst du mir mal sagen was und wo ist der Schrottplatz

 und welche stelle im belt wird als Sportplatz bezeichnet?#c


----------



## knutemann (21. Dezember 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*

Bin zwar nicht Multe aber ich zitiere mal ausschnittsweise aus dem Angelführer Langeland der Rapsbande:
Der Sportplatz
Nord 54 Grad 51,0 Minuten
Ost 10 Grad 50,8 Minuten
Etwas größeres Angelgebiet daher "Sportplatz"
Begrenzt im Süden durch die gelbe Ansteuerungstonne Nr. 6, in westlicher Richtung durch das Fahrwasser, in nördlicher Richtung endet das Gebiet bei der roten Tonne DW 52
:k:k:k


----------



## JungausHamburg (21. Dezember 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*

Jeep danke


----------



## Multe (21. Dezember 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*

http://www.totalfishing.nl/laatste-nieuws/articles/grote-kabeljauwen-van-de-langelandbelt
hier gibt es wieder einmal ein toller Bericht von meinen holländischen 
Freunden.


----------



## JungausHamburg (22. Dezember 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*

jo und für die die kein holländisch können oder die mit bing nix am hut haben http://www.scandic-mediagroup.nl/?lang=de unter Reisebericht findet ihr das als pdf...#6


----------



## MS aus G (23. Dezember 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*

Hi liebe Boardies,
 ich wünsche allen LL Fans, die es noch werden wollen und allen anderen ein frohes Weihnachtsfest und einen guten Rutsch ins neue Jahr!!! Auf das all eure Wünsche in Erfüllung gehen.
 Gruß Mario


----------



## Ostseeteufel (24. Dezember 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*

Hallo Langelandfreunde,
ich wünschen allen besinnliche und schöne Weihnachtsfeiertage und einen tollen start ins neue Jahr 2014!


  Wir sehen uns nächstes Jahr in der 23KW.
Gruß Lars #h


----------



## 30mike (24. Dezember 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*

Frohes Fest allen auch von mir.
Hoffen wir das eure Wünsche in Erfüllung gehen.
Gruß
Sam


----------



## Multe (24. Dezember 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*

Auch ich möchte allen Langelandfans ein frohes Fest und einen guten Rutsch ins neue Jahr wünschen.
Für nächstes Jahr gute Fänge auf eurer geliebten Insel.
Damit das auch klappt, werde ich für euch ab Januar diese Seite etwas "beleben".
Natürlich wird das einigen nicht passen - aber was soll`s.
Gruß Multe


----------



## Windelwilli (24. Dezember 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*

Nur zu Walter,freu ich mich schon drauf!
Wünsche allen ein besinnliches Weihnachtsfest und einen fleißigen Weihnachtsmann.


----------



## sandre (24. Dezember 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*

Möchte mich Windelwilli anschließen, alles Gute und schöne Fische auf Langeland wuensch ich allen für 2014. 

Gruß Ron:


----------



## dorschkillercr (24. Dezember 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*

hi multe

 wir kennen uns nicht,aber ich fahre auch schon 35 jahre nach LL spodsbjerg und lese regelmässig deine beiträge.
 mach einfach weiter so!
 diejenigen denen das nicht passt,naja.

 gruß dorschkillercr


----------



## Stulle (24. Dezember 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*

Wem sollte das nicht passen ? Giebt es eigentlich noch jemand da oben? Und kann jemand sagen ob da noch Würmer zu bekommen sind wenn man um Silvester da oben ist? An alle anderen Frohe Weihnachten!

send via mobil


----------



## Multe (24. Dezember 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*

Hej Stulle, ich glaube, die halten alle Winterschlaf. 
Ich kann dir nur sagen, das sehr viele Forellen gefangen werden.
Auch dir noch ein frohes Fest.
Gruß Multe


----------



## Stulle (24. Dezember 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*

Bei dem warmen Wetter überlege ich ernsthaft noch mal nen kurztrip mit dem womo zu machen.

send via mobil


----------



## MS aus G (24. Dezember 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*

Frohe Weihnacht Stulle.
 Ich kenne zwar die Auslastung der Vermieter nicht, aber da es um Weihnachten und Silvester immer die teuerste Saison ist, müssten eigentlich doch auch ein paar Angler dabei sein und Ringler müssten bestimmt vorrätig sein!?!
 Weihnachtliche Grüße Mario


----------



## kokanee (25. Dezember 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*

Hallo Langeland- Fans,#h#h

Schließe mich den "Guten Wünschen für 2014" an und
 immer eine Handbreit Wasser unterm Kiel. Bis nächstes Jahr.

Grüße aus der Pfalz

Kokanee


----------



## Dorsch-Tom (25. Dezember 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*

Hallo Gemeinde,
Von autoglas bis zum Ende des Alphabets wünsche ich allen ebenfalls frohe Weihnachten und einen guten Rutsch.
Walter sorgt schon für Unterhaltung....
Wir sehen uns 2014....#h


----------



## Vareler Holger (28. Dezember 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*

Wünsche allen Langeland-Fans einen guten Rutsch ins neue Jahr 2014.
Wir werden wieder am 20.9.14 für eine Woche in Spodsbjerg sein.
Also bis 2014....#h#h#h


----------



## Der Goldaal (28. Dezember 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*

Also guuuut.   Ich wünsche auch allen Boardies einen guten Rutsch ins neue Jahr, und dass es für jeden den Erfolg bereit hält den er sich erhofft.

Vielen Dank an alle die das Board mit ihren Beiträgen und Tipps am Leben halten und interessant machen. Besonders hervor zu heben ist in meinen Augen natürlich Multe. Der bestimmt jeden  hier schon mal geholfen hat. Auch denen, die seinen Einsatz für uns Gelegenheits Langeländer nicht so toll finden.

Nicht ganz so viel Glück den Schwarz Lesern unter Euch. ;-)


----------



## Multe (28. Dezember 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*

so kommt man auch zum Fisch.
http://www.tv2fyn.dk/article/442517:Nytaarstorsken---den-fanger-man-da-med-harpun
Das "fischen" mit der Harpune nimmt in DK immer mehr zu. Meist sind sie mit 2-3 Mann unterwegs. Solltet ihr einmal auf solche Schnorchler treffen, so fragt sie ganz einfach einmal welche Fische sich so in Ufernähe rumtreiben. Sie übertreiben mit absoluter Sicherheit nicht, wenn sie euch erzählen welch große Fische es im Flachwasser gibt. 
Vielleicht seht ihr ja auch was sie harpuniert haben.


----------



## MS aus G (29. Dezember 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*

Hi Multe,
 sowelchen, es waren Dänen, haben wir schon mal das "Leben" gerettet!!! Ihr 40 PS Schlauchboot lief anscheinend nicht mehr!?! Jedenfalls haben Sie gewunken wie verrückt!!! Wir kamen näher haben 3 Personen erkannt, und als wir noch näher kamen waren noch 2 Personen im Wasser, um das Boot auf Kurs zu halten!!! Lange Rede kurzer Sinn!!! Nachdem wir Sie ans Ufer geschleppt hatten, bekamen wir noch 3 Schollen von denen als Geschenk, welche wir in den Grössen noch nicht gefangen hatten!!! Das war allerdings schon so 1997 oder 98!!! Das ist jedoch, glaub ich, bis heute noch nicht erlaubt!?! Oder??? Die 5 waren jedenfalls froh, das wir sie an land gebracht hatten!!! Achso Angeln hatten Sie keine dabei, falls das jemand nicht versteht, es waren Taucher, die gestochen haben mit Harpunen, oder ähnlichem!
 Gruß Mario


----------



## Multe (29. Dezember 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*

@Mario, die Dänen die ich kenne gehen vom Ufer aus ins Wasser und die hatten bei etwa 40cm ( !!! ) Wassertiefe schon Steinbutt harpuniert. Auch die Mefos kommen  ganz dicht ans Ufer.


----------



## dorsch*thomas (29. Dezember 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*

Hallo Boardies, auch wir wünschen allen Langeland - Freunden ein erfolgreiches Jahr 2014!!!#h. Wir freuen uns schon auf Multe's hilfreiche Berichte und auf den 29. Mai, an dem es endlich wieder nach Spodsbjerg geht. Gruß aus Willebadessen Thomas und Angeltruppe


----------



## Vareler Holger (29. Dezember 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*

Ich muss ja sagen der Thread hier hat viele Fragen beantwortet. Man hat einiges erfahren und gelernt. #: Wie sieht das 2014 aus geht das auf diesen Thread hier weiter oder wird ein neuer erstellt mit Lange Land 2014. Ich würde gerne wieder von euch erfahren was in Langeland so läuft und gefangen wird. Nochmals guten Rutsch. #h#h


----------



## Multe (29. Dezember 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*



Vareler Holger schrieb:


> Ich muss ja sagen der Thread hier hat viele Fragen beantwortet. Man hat einiges erfahren und gelernt. #: Wie sieht das 2014 aus geht das auf diesen Thread hier weiter oder wird ein neuer erstellt mit Lange Land 2014. Ich würde gerne wieder von euch erfahren was in Langeland so läuft und gefangen wird. Nochmals guten Rutsch. #h#h



  Pünklich zum Jahreswechsel wird es natürlich wieder einen neuen Thread geben.
Auch dir alles Gute in 2014#h


----------



## carlsberg (29. Dezember 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*

Auch ich wünsche allen ein guten rutsch ins neue Jahr,  vor allem Gesundheit und petri heil für das Jahr 2014


----------



## XxBenexX (29. Dezember 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*

Ich schließe mich hier an, allen einen guten Rutsch und ein gutes Angeljahr 2014.

Gruß Bene


----------



## carlsberg (30. Dezember 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*

Hi Leute ich möchte mir eine schwimmweste zulegen!
was mich interessiert ist der Tragekomfor und der Preis was ich anlegen müsste.
und natürlich ob voll Automatik oder ob halb Automatik reicht?
stimmt es das die halb Automatik westen nicht zum Tüv müssen?
mfg


----------



## XxBenexX (31. Dezember 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*



carlsberg schrieb:


> Hi Leute ich möchte mir eine schwimmweste zulegen!
> was mich interessiert ist der Tragekomfor und der Preis was ich anlegen müsste.
> und natürlich ob voll Automatik oder ob halb Automatik reicht?
> stimmt es das die halb Automatik westen nicht zum Tüv müssen?
> mfg



Schau mal hier... http://www.die-strandangler.de/viewtopic.php?f=10&t=139


----------



## XxBenexX (31. Dezember 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*

Aus gegeben Anlass 






Gruß Bene


----------



## Stulle (31. Dezember 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2013  Berichte & Fangmeldungen*

Da der wind leider Büschen heftig is bin ich dieses jahr leider nicht mehr hin gekommen. Aber trotzdem allen hier und dort geblieben ein frohes neues und erfolgreiches 2014

send via mobil


----------

